# Canyon Torque DHX 2014



## un1e4shed (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich fang hier mal das neue Thema an 
In der Artikelbeschreibung vom DHX steht:



> die kurzen Kettenstreben in Verbindung mit dem sportlich langen Reach sorgt für eine ausgewogene Geometrie



Aber ein Reach von 404mm bei Rahmengröße M ist doch alles andere als "sportlich lang" oder? Was meint ihr dazu?
Ansonsten ist es ja eine sehr coole Kiste.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du Recht.
Mein Demo hat in L 447mm und in M hätte es 430mm, was beim DHX ein L wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honesaint (16. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Hinterbau und das Innenlagergehäuse vom neuen DHX so breit wie das vom FRX? 
Hinten ist ja auch keine Syntace Achse mehr verbaut.


----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2013)

honesaint schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau und das Innenlagergehäuse vom neuen DHX so breit wie das vom FRX?
> Hinten ist ja auch keine Syntace Achse mehr verbaut.



Hmm, das ist eine gute Frage. Also beide  

Da sie aber X12 schreiben, vermute ich dass es sich um 142mm Breite handelt. Das werde ich aber beides nachmessen, wenn ich zu Canyon fahre, sobald es ein paar Bikes im Showroom gibt. 

Was mich interessiert: Vielleicht weiß jemand, wie die Decals angebracht sind beim Raw-blauen und beim schwarz-neongrünen Rahmen. 

Sind die Decals als Aufkleber/Unterrohrschutzfolie ausgeführt, oder sind sie aufgedruckt? 
Sind sie über oder unter dem Lack? 
Ist der schwarze Rahmen eloxiert?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei canyon steht doch ein dhx im showroom!
Kannst du also sofort nachmessen


----------



## Pectoralis (16. Oktober 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei canyon steht doch ein dhx im showroom!
> Kannst du also sofort nachmessen



Heute stand dort keines! Leider...


----------



## Don.Coyote (16. Oktober 2013)

Habs schon im Canyon 2014 Threat geschrieben, aber hier passts wohl besser rein.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DHX-Serie exakt dieselben Geometriedaten als die FRX 2013 Serie hat?
Hmmm, das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon etwas. Dachte zumindest an einen flacheren Sitzwinkel...         

Das FRX war ja immer als Freerider deklariert und das DHX als reinrassiger Downhiller. Da sollte sich die Geometrie doch etwas ändern, oder?


----------



## Bike_Ride (16. Oktober 2013)

Aber eins muss man Canyon lassen: die haben mal wieder ordentliche Preise! Was die da raus hauen ist der Hammer. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre haben sich die Preise im vergleich zu letztem Jahr garnicht geändert ?!

Sofern jemand mehr weiß bezüglich der Maße für Tretlager, Achse und co. bitte bescheid geben! Ich find den neuen Rahmen sehr sexy und da gibts bestimmt nen Weg günstiger ran zu kommen, als den Rahmen so zu bestellen


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Habs schon im Canyon 2014 Threat geschrieben, aber hier passts wohl besser rein.
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DHX-Serie exakt dieselben Geometriedaten als die FRX 2013 Serie hat?
> Hmmm, das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon etwas. Dachte zumindest an einen flacheren Sitzwinkel...
> ...



Der Meinung bin ich auch... Aber es hat sich wohl nur die Überstandshöhe geändert?!? Vielleicht sind die Geo-Daten aber auch nur einer von vielen Fehlern auf der Homepage...


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2013)

Als ich da war, stand ein dhx, ein spectral und ein nerve carbon aus der 2014er reihe im fenster vom cafe.


----------



## kube (17. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## think (17. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist eine gute Frage. Also beide
> 
> Da sie aber X12 schreiben, vermute ich dass es sich um 142mm Breite handelt. Das werde ich aber beides nachmessen, wenn ich zu Canyon fahre, sobald es ein paar Bikes im Showroom gibt.
> 
> ...



Hinterbaubreite bleibt bei 142mm, es kommt aber eine neue eigenentwickelte Achse (Canyon thru Axel) zum Einsatz, da das Ausfallende ebenfalls neu ist. Die decals sind unter Lack. Der schwarze Rahmen ist anodisiert.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DHX-Serie exakt dieselben Geometriedaten als die FRX 2013 Serie hat?
> Hmmm, das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon etwas. Dachte zumindest an einen flacheren Sitzwinkel...
> 
> Das FRX war ja immer als Freerider deklariert und das DHX als reinrassiger Downhiller. Da sollte sich die Geometrie doch etwas ändern, oder?


 
Was fehlt dir denn an den Geo Daten zu einem reinrassigen DH? Der Sitzwinkel? Fährst du im etwa im sitzen bergab? Ich denke wichtiger ist Radstand, Lenkwinkel, Tretlager und auch Überstandshöhe..


----------



## Don.Coyote (17. Oktober 2013)

Fahr natürlich nicht im sitzen. Allerdings wirkt sich der Sitzwinkel doch auch im stehen aus, oder nicht? Sonst wäre die Angabe bei DHler doch völlig sinnfrei!
Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, aber du kannst mich sicher aufklären.

Bei meinen Probefahrten sind die Bikes mit flacherem Sitzwinkel besser weggekommen. Speziell das Transition Tr450 und Santa Cruz V10 waren sehr gut zu fahren mit nem Sitzwinkel von glaub 72° und 71,5°.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2013)

Rein vom logischen her ist der Sitzwinkel erst mal Nebensache so lange du stehst. Das einzige was dich beim Bergab fahren interessiert ist, wie viel Bewegungsfreiraum du auf dem Bike hast *siehe meine Signatur * und da kommt es eher auf die Überstandshöhe an. Die sich am neuen DHX ja verringert hat.

Den Unterschied den du bei den Bikes gemacht hast kommt nicht vom anderen Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Don.Coyote (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Dachte immer die Bikes (Transition, Santa Cruz) haben mir fahrtechnisch so gefallen, aufgrund des flachen Sitzwinkels.

Also meinst du, dass die Überstandshöhe das Fahrgefühl ausgelöst hat?
Ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber bei den zwei Bikes hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass die mir ein extrem sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln.
Dachte das kommt vom Sitzwinkel?!

Welche Geometriedaten sind den dann bei nem DHler wirklich ausschlaggebend?


----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Dachte immer die Bikes (Transition, Santa Cruz) haben mir fahrtechnisch so gefallen, aufgrund des flachen Sitzwinkels.
> 
> Also meinst du, dass die Überstandshöhe das Fahrgefühl ausgelöst hat?
> Ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber bei den zwei Bikes hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass die mir ein extrem sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln.
> ...



Reach und Stack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2013)

think schrieb:


> Hinterbaubreite bleibt bei 142mm, es kommt aber eine neue eigenentwickelte Achse (Canyon thru Axel) zum Einsatz, da das Ausfallende ebenfalls neu ist. Die decals sind unter Lack. Der schwarze Rahmen ist anodisiert.



Das Schwarze ist anodisiert/eloxiert. Und die Decals? Kannst du eine Aussage dazu machen? Bzw. hast du es schon live gesehen und dir ansehen können, oder ist es auch nur eine Vermutung wie bei mir??



fuschnick schrieb:


> Rein vom logischen her ist der Sitzwinkel erst mal Nebensache so lange du stehst. Das einzige was dich beim Bergab fahren interessiert ist, wie viel Bewegungsfreiraum du auf dem Bike hast *siehe meine Signatur * und da kommt es eher auf die Überstandshöhe an. Die sich am neuen DHX ja verringert hat.
> 
> Den Unterschied den du bei den Bikes gemacht hast kommt nicht vom anderen Sitzwinkel.



Wir sprechen hier nicht vom echten, sondern vom theoretischen Sitzwinkel, da das Sitzrohr einen Knick hat. Da beim DHX aber die Sitzrohrlänge kleiner ist als beim FRX, der theor. Sitzrohrwinkel aber gleich geblieben ist, muss der reale Sitzrohrwinkel flacher geworden sein. 


Gruß Simon


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2013)

Hat nun leider nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.. aber bei der Geometrie wie oben schon geschrieben vor allem Lenkwinkel, Tretlager und Radstand und natürlich "deine Wohlfühlgröße" mit Reach und Stack.

Ansonsten haben das V10 und TR450 ganz andere Hinterbauten. Dann kommt es noch auf das verbaute Fahrwerk und die Abstimmung an. Das macht bestimmt einiges am Fahrgefühl aus.

Aber das ist alles erstmal meine Theorie.. ich bin noch keines der Räder gefahren 

finde das DHX auf jeden Fall sehr schick.. vor allem in raw


----------



## der_erce (17. Oktober 2013)

(Fast) Komplette Saint Gruppe fürs Flashzone. Nice. Aber die PDF vom Schaltwerkt verweist aufs 810er..  
Generell find ich das DHX sehr geil und wär ich mit meiner Kiste nicht so zufrieden, würd ichs in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Franky86 (17. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr den von den Sun Ringle Charger am DHX ? Sind die nicht ein bischen unterdimensioniert ?


----------



## think (17. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das Schwarze ist anodisiert/eloxiert. Und die Decals? Kannst du eine Aussage dazu machen? Bzw. hast du es schon live gesehen und dir ansehen können, oder ist es auch nur eine ...



Die decals bei den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen sind geplottet bzw. aufgedruckt.

Lg


----------



## nsc (17. Oktober 2013)

think schrieb:


> Die decals bei den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen sind geplottet bzw. aufgedruckt.



Die müsste man dann mit Acetone wegbekommen? Das Grün schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber ist nicht so mein Geschmack. Schlichter würde mir besser gefallen, so wie das DHX von Thomas Genon z.B.:


----------



## think (17. Oktober 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Die müsste man dann mit Acetone wegbekommen? Das Grün schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber ist nicht so mein Geschmack. Schlichter würde mir besser gefallen, so wie das DHX von Thomas Genon z.B.:



Da wäre ich definitiv vorsichtig mit irgendeinem Lösungsmittel an einen Rahmen zu gehen. Nicht das du im Nachhinein mit deiner Arbeit doch nicht zufrieden bist. Auch wenn die anodisierte Oberfläche drauf bleibt kann es passieren das der Lack dann an behandelter Stelle sehr stumpf aussieht.

Lg


----------



## nsc (17. Oktober 2013)

@think: Danke für die Info


----------



## Micha382 (17. Oktober 2013)

Liegt der Dämpfer oben am Rahmen an?


----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2013)

Franky86 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von den Sun Ringle Charger am DHX ? Sind die nicht ein bischen unterdimensioniert ?



Die werden wohl relativ schnell in ihre Einzelteile zerfallen  Selber was bauen, oder eben bauen lassen und man hat Ruhe.



think schrieb:


> Die decals bei den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen sind geplottet bzw. aufgedruckt.
> 
> Lg



Das vermute ich auch. 



nsc schrieb:


> Die müsste man dann mit Acetone wegbekommen? Das Grün schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber ist nicht so mein Geschmack. Schlichter würde mir besser gefallen, so wie das DHX von Thomas Genon z.B.:



Exakt das ist mein Plan. Das hässliche grün weg und einen grauen Schriftzug plotten lassen.



think schrieb:


> Da wäre ich definitiv vorsichtig mit irgendeinem Lösungsmittel an einen Rahmen zu gehen. Nicht das du im Nachhinein mit deiner Arbeit doch nicht zufrieden bist. Auch wenn die anodisierte Oberfläche drauf bleibt kann es passieren das der Lack dann an behandelter Stelle sehr stumpf aussieht.
> 
> Lg



Bei Lack ist das richtig. Bei einem eloxiertem=anodisiertem Rahmen sollte das keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (17. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Exakt das ist mein Plan. Das hässliche grün weg und einen grauen Schriftzug plotten lassen.



Guter Plan, die grauen Decals mit dem schwarzen Rahmen schauen echt toll aus. Ist echt schade, dass es die Farbkombination so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Leider driftet Canyon da für meinen Geschmack zu sehr in die "Knallbunt"-Ecke ab....


----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Guter Plan, die grauen Decals mit dem schwarzen Rahmen schauen echt toll aus. Ist echt schade, dass es die Farbkombination so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Leider driftet Canyon da für meinen Geschmack zu sehr in die "Knallbunt"-Ecke ab....



Ganz genau meine Gedanken!!  Ich liebe Neonfarben. Hab mir schon vor 2 Jahren, lange bevor die Farben zum Trend geworden sind, mir eine neongrüne Jogginghose zugelegt. Aber am Rad finde ich das einfach zu bunt, zu billig. Ich habs da lieber schlich und edel. 

Meine Idee ist ein grauer Schriftzug und die oragenen Schriftzüge durch goldene zu ersetzen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Don.Coyote (18. Oktober 2013)

@fuschnik und simdiem
Danke für die Info.
Habe von den Geodaten mal die zwei Bikes mit dem DHX verglichen. Wirklich sehr schwierig aufgrund der Daten einen logischen Schluss zu ziehen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist das der Stack beim DHX relativ groß ist. Würde ja theoretisch heißen, dass das DHX das Gefühl vermittelt mehr auf dem Hinterrad zu "sitzen".

Bin mal gespannt was sich an der Hinterbauperformance geändert hat. Zumindest wurde das ja etwas kritisiert beim FRX.

Gruß


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> @fuschnik und simdiem
> Danke für die Info.
> Habe von den Geodaten mal die zwei Bikes mit dem DHX verglichen. Wirklich sehr schwierig aufgrund der Daten einen logischen Schluss zu ziehen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist das der Stack beim DHX relativ groß ist. Würde ja theoretisch heißen, dass das DHX das Gefühl vermittelt mehr auf dem Hinterrad zu "sitzen".
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache. Ich denke nicht dass es bedeutet, dass man auf dem Hinterrad sitzt, sondern vielmehr eher, dass man mehr aufrechter steht und nicht so sehr nach vorne gelehnt ist. 

Dass die Hinterbauperformance vom FRX zu kritisieren wäre konnte ich in den letzten beiden Saisons nicht feststellen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## robseng (18. Oktober 2013)

Sodala, will mir im Frühjahr ein DH Bike gönnen......besitze bereits ein Strive, das zwar toll ist, aber ich hab trotzdem Angst das es im Park irgendwann mal auseinander fällt.....

Budget wär so um die 2k und da bieten sich neben gebrauchten Rädern natürlich das DHX an....Frage ist ob ich das Playzone für 1,8k nehmen soll oder 300 mehr in die Hand nehmen und das Whipzone bestellen?

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis oder soll ich sogar so unvernünftig sein und das Rockzone bestellen?

2700 is mir eigentlich wirklich zuviel...bin quasi Anfänger (war 10 mal im Park im Sommer), mir ist auch klar das man immer das bessere Bike nehmen sollte nur fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich zwischen den Komponenten bezüglich Nutzen/Preis.......


Vielleicht kann mir ja wer von euch behilflich sein

Danke


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey robseng, da du ja ein Strive zum touren und Hometrail fahren hast und nen reinen Downhiller/Parkbike dazukaufst würd ich die Auswahl auf Whipzone und Rockzone beschränken. 
Ne DC fühlt sich schon ganz anders an wenns ruppig wird als SC
Falls das gute alte FRX noch ne Option für dich ist wirf noch nen Blick ins Outlet


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. Oktober 2013)

Warum verbaut Canyon diese *SCHÖNEN Sun Ringle CHARGER Felgen*? 

die schmier ich mir auf mein Butterbrot zum Frühstück und um die Mittagszeit habens dann schon ordentlich Dellen...

sonst finde ich die DHX Modell was Ausstattung und Preis anbelangt Top! Hat sich ja nicht wirklich was geändert zum letzten Jahr (Preistechnisch)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Oktober 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Warum verbaut Canyon diese *SCHÖNEN Sun Ringle CHARGER Felgen*?
> 
> die schmier ich mir auf mein Butterbrot zum Frühstück und um die Mittagszeit habens dann schon ordentlich Dellen...
> 
> sonst finde ich die DHX Modell was Ausstattung und Preis anbelangt Top! Hat sich ja nicht wirklich was geändert zum letzten Jahr (Preistechnisch)



Nimm halt das Flashzone un wenns nur is um den LRS zu umgehen


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dass die Hinterbauperformance vom FRX zu kritisieren wäre konnte ich in den letzten beiden Saisons nicht feststellen.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Der Hinterbau ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Fahr ja auch das FRX 2012. Allerdings finde ich bei schnellen Stößen könnte er noch besser funktionieren.
Vielleicht ists ja auch eine Einstellungssache (obwohl ich schon viel probiert habe), aber ich finde der Dämpfer könnte reaktionsschneller sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (21. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Fahr ja auch das FRX 2012. Allerdings finde ich bei schnellen Stößen könnte er noch besser funktionieren.
> Vielleicht ists ja auch eine Einstellungssache (obwohl ich schon viel probiert habe), aber ich finde der Dämpfer könnte reaktionsschneller sein.



Was für einen Dämpfer fährst du?


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2013)

Fox van rc


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Fox van rc



Das Problem liegt dann wohl nit am Hinterbau sondern eher am Dämpfer.
Der Van RC is ein guter Einstiegsdämpfer und leicht einzustellen und zu verstehen...mehr aber auch nit.
Für den Anfang würd ich mir bei einem gewissen Herrn Huber nen Satz Bushings bestellen. das bringt in der Regel schon mal ne Verbesserung gegenüber dem Coladosenblech das Fox und Rockshox in ihre Dämpferaugen legen
Oder du kaufst dir nen neuen Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, is dann zwar ne Umstellung un nervt manchmal auch aber wenn man das Ding verstanden hat isses um einfach um Klassen besser.
Ich hab mich dieses Frühjahr auch mit dem CCDB angelegt...kein einfacher Dämpfer aber ein guter


----------



## Don.Coyote (22. Oktober 2013)

Bushings sind Dämpferbuchsen, oder?
Wo krieg ich die her und merke ich da tatsächlich einen deutlichen Unterschied?

Gruß


----------



## nsc (22. Oktober 2013)

Von hier http://huber-bushings.com Zu den Buchsen selbst kann ich dir nichts sagen, hab nur von vielen gehört das man den Unterschied zu den Standardbuchsen spürt und der Hinterbau besser anspricht.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Bushings sind Dämpferbuchsen, oder?
> Wo krieg ich die her und merke ich da tatsächlich einen deutlichen Unterschied?
> 
> Gruß



Na bei Huber Bushings...einfach so googlen.
Ich finde man merkt nen Unterschied. Hab im Freundeskreis schon diverse Dämpfer umgerüstet und alle, auch die Zweifler, waren begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (23. Oktober 2013)

Huber Buchsebn sind sehr gut , bekommt man auch in verschiedenen farben und das passende werkzeug gleich mit dazu. Mein e orginalen haben drei monate gehalten die huber jetzt schon 1,5 jahre  und merklich besseren ansprechverhalten


----------



## dime75 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Torque farblich umzugestallten. Wo bekomme ich die Schriftzüge u das Logo her, um mir das ganze plotten zu lassen? Oder hat das hier schonmal gemacht u kann mir dieses sonderbare Dateiformat nennen bzw hat jemand von Euch diese als Datei zum plotten?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

Canyon Homepage

http://media.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf


----------



## dime75 (23. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Canyon Homepage
> 
> http://media.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf



Hallo, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber den Schriftzug hatte ich auch schon gefunden 
Ich suche den "Torque"-Schriftzug  

Gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

dime75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber den Schriftzug hatte ich auch schon gefunden
> Ich suche den "Torque"-Schriftzug
> 
> Gruß



Achso...meinste den großen am Unterrohr?
Den gabs doch mal auf der Homepage zu kaufen.
Ruf doch mal an und frag höflich


----------



## dime75 (23. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Achso...meinste den großen am Unterrohr?
> Den gabs doch mal auf der Homepage zu kaufen.
> Ruf doch mal an und frag höflich



Hi,
auch auf diese Idee bin ich schon gekommen, aber ich hab jemanden an der Hand, der mir das ganze kostenlos in jeder Xbelibigen Farbe plotten kann 
Ich dachte deswegen daran hier mal zu fragen, da ja schon weiter oben mal über dieses Thema gesprochen wurde, wenn ich mich nicht täusche war das simdiem, der die Idee hatte, aufs DHX nen grauen Schriftzug zu klatschen  
Trotzdem danke das Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast um nach einer Lösung zu suchen, aber vlt hat ja jemand ander diese Datei mit dem Unterrohrschriftzug "Torque", wenn nicht bleibt mir nix anderes übrig, wie doch direkt bei Canyon nach zu fragen.
Nochmals besten Dank,
Grüße dime


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Fox van rc



Nix für ungut, aber der Dämpfer ist nicht sonderlich gut. Meiner Meinung nach absolut überdämpft. Er taugt was für Alpine Touren, aber im Bikepark hat man enorme Performance-Einbußen.

Ich würde dir ans Herz legen, dass du dir im Bikemarkt einen CCDB Coil kaufst. Mit dem Grundsetup auf der CC HP bist du zum Anfang sehr gut bedient. Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie gut der Hinterbau plötzlich geht! Das sind wirklich Welten!

Gruß Simon

PS: Huber Buchsen sind auch nicht schlecht. Dadurch wird der VAn aber nicht besser.


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Federhärten dann eigentlich identisch? D.h. Wenn ich im RC ne 400er oder 500er habe, ist die dann im CC auch so zu wählen? Der SAG bzw. die härte wird ja vom Hinterbau und der entsprechenden Übersetzung quasi vorgegeben...oder täusch ich mich da??


----------



## robseng (23. Oktober 2013)

Hmm hätt jetzt noch eine Frage bezüglich Rahmengrösse....bin 1,77 Groß, mein Strive fahr ich ein M...passt soweit.....

Rein von der Grösse bin ich ja eigentlich zwischen M und L....hätt jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2013 Frx in Aussicht aber das wär halt in L....Freund von mir meinte, dass die FRX eher klein "geschnitten" sind und das mit L eigentlich passen würde.....

Laut Canyon HP bräuchte ich übrigens ein "S"......was mir doch recht klein vorkommt.....Schrittlänge wären 80 cm.....


Wer einen Vorschlag?


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sind die Federhärten dann eigentlich identisch? D.h. Wenn ich im RC ne 400er oder 500er habe, ist die dann im CC auch so zu wählen? Der SAG bzw. die härte wird ja vom Hinterbau und der entsprechenden Übersetzung quasi vorgegeben...oder täusch ich mich da??



Vom Prinzip bleibt die Federhärte gleich. Kann aber sein, dass du eine Stufe härter fahren willst, wenn du dich daran gewöhnt hast, wieviel softer der CCDB ist. Das musst du aber ausprobieren.



robseng schrieb:


> Hmm hätt jetzt noch eine Frage bezüglich Rahmengrösse....bin 1,77 Groß, mein Strive fahr ich ein M...passt soweit.....
> 
> Rein von der Grösse bin ich ja eigentlich zwischen M und L....hätt jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2013 Frx in Aussicht aber das wär halt in L....Freund von mir meinte, dass die FRX eher klein "geschnitten" sind und das mit L eigentlich passen würde.....
> 
> ...



Ich bin 176 cm groß und habe SL 82. Ich fahre ein FRX in M. Fühle mich darauf sehr wohl, stehe aber auch ziemlich kompakt darauf. Auf einem L fühle ich mich auch nicht unwohl. Bin es aber im Park noch nicht wirklich gefahren. Nur auf der Straße und auf einer Tour. 

Fahre das L von deinem Freund doch mal intensiv Probe. Wenn es dir zu groß vorkommt, dann wirst du das sicherlich merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2013)

robseng schrieb:


> Hmm hätt jetzt noch eine Frage bezüglich Rahmengrösse....bin 1,77 Groß, mein Strive fahr ich ein M...passt soweit.....
> 
> Rein von der Grösse bin ich ja eigentlich zwischen M und L....hätt jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2013 Frx in Aussicht aber das wär halt in L....Freund von mir meinte, dass die FRX eher klein "geschnitten" sind und das mit L eigentlich passen würde.....
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,80 groß und hab das 13er in M...passt perfekt.
Bin das 13er vorher in L Probe gefahren und des ging gar nit.
Mit Schrittlänge 80 solltest, sofern dir deine Kronjuwelen am Herz liegen, auch kein L Rahmen fahren.


----------



## robseng (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Rad ansich ist nicht von einem Freund...nur die Aussage, dass eben die FRX gefühlt kleiner ausfallen und ich somit glücklich werden könnte mit einen L Rahmen....das Bike ansich steht 200km von mir weg....Preis ist gut, Zustand auch....

Nur 200 Km fahren wenn die Chance 0.1% das mir ein L passt ist natürlich suboptimal....darum frag ich lieber vorher hier damit ich halt ein paar Meinungen von FRX Fahrern einholen kann bevor ich da hinfahr 


Bin auch noch nie auf einen L gesessen, wie gesagt mein Strive ist ein M und ja es passt.....hab halt allerdings noch nie eine andere Grösse probiert ...mir fehlt es massiv an Erfahrung 


EDIT: Nochmal mit Buch nachgemessen, sind 82 cm...


----------



## Iconx (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Frx ist von Reach her recht kurz - trotzdem würde ich dir bei deiner Größe kein L ans Herz legen.

Mit der Sl von 82 bist du an der Grenze zu einem S - mit 81,5 würde dir ein S empfohlen.


----------



## DerMolch (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist ja immer alles Geschmacksache. Ich prinzipiell kriege die Krise wenn mir ein Rahmen zu kurz ist.
Mit 1,8m liegst Du irgendwie genau zwischen M und L, da kannst Du eigentlich nur probieren. Mit 1,78m fahre ich bei meinen Canyons M und die passen gut. Bei 1,80m machen die zwei cm Körpergröße den Kohl auch nicht fett..

Mit den Erfahrungswerten anderer Fahrer im Hinterkopf einfach selbst probiern..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du dir en Freeride,-oder Downhillbike zulegst und zwischen den Größen hängst nimmste normalerweise immer die kleinere.
Bin damit immer gut "gefahren"
Auf nem Strive sitzte z.B ja auch viel mehr wie auf nem FRX.

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung...M


----------



## DerMolch (24. Oktober 2013)

+1


----------



## robseng (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok gerade mit ihm Telefoniert...er sagt er habe auch einen anderen Steuersatz verbaut...die Sitzposition sei damit etwas erhöht? ...er selbst sei 1,81 und es passe ihm gut....

Er hat noch einen anderen Interessenten.....ich warte mal ab, falls er sich meldet werd ichs mir definitv anschaun, da der Preis wirklich gut ist und das Rad quasi neu (4x mal gefahren, Frau sagt er darf nichtmehr nach Rippenbruch )

Danke für den Input


----------



## nsc (24. Oktober 2013)

robseng schrieb:


> (Frau sagt er darf nichtmehr nach Rippenbruch )



Wie gemein von ihr 

Gut das hier grad die Größendiskussion aufkommt. Bei 1,75 m und 77cm Schrittlänge bin ich auch noch am Überlegen ob ich ich S oder M nehme. Ich denke ich werd sobald das DHX in Koblenz steht (und ich wieder Geld hab ) mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2013)

robseng schrieb:


> ( Frau sagt er darf nichtmehr nach Rippenbruch )
> 
> Danke für den Input



Na da bin ich mit meiner Rippenprellung ja noch mal "heil" davon gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hothenne (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein DHX Rockzone bestellen.
Nun bin ich aber wegen der richtigen Rahmengröße etwas verunsichert.

Ich bin 1,85 und habe eine SL von ca. 89,5
Ich glaube das ist eher langbeinig - so fühle ich mich zumindest. ;-)

Die Canyon HP empfielt mir einen L Rahmen, sobald ich aber 2 cm weniger Beinlänge bei gleicher Körpergröße eingebe empfiehlt mir die HP den Rahmen in größe M.

Ich persönlich tendieren nun zu M.
Ich glaube als Langbeiner sollte ich bei einem Downhiller/Freerider eher den kleineren Rahmen nehmen. Auf die Bergauf Performance kommt es ja nicht an. 
Da mein Oberkörper im Verhältnis kleiner ist, glaube ich, das ich bei L eventuell zu gestreckt im Bike "stehe".

Sehe ich das richtig - oder ist das völliger Schwachsin?


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Oktober 2013)

An alle flashzone Besteller:

Ich habe das Rad direkt am Erscheinungstag bestellt. In der Part List stand da noch ein ccdb air. 

Nun habe ich heute mal zufällig wieder geguckt. Und nun wird das Rad mit coil Dämpfer angeboten. 
Ich werde wohl also nicht zu meinem air kommen. Dementsprechend überlege ich sogar zu stornieren. 
Wollte euch nur Bescheid geben, falls es andere auch interessiert.


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Oktober 2013)

Kann man mir bitte einmal erklären, warum die Produktkonfigurator in Koblenz an das Rockzone einen AM Laufradsatz schrauben??

Ich hab ja kein Problem, wenn ich das Bike ohne LRS bekomme...aber hab eigtlich keine Lust völlig ungeeignetes Material zu bezahlen, nur um es nachher in die Tonne zu kloppen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## simdiem (27. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Kann man mir bitte einmal erklären, warum die Produktkonfigurator in Koblenz an das Rockzone einen AM Laufradsatz schrauben??
> 
> Ich hab ja kein Problem, wenn ich das Bike ohne LRS bekomme...aber hab eigtlich keine Lust völlig ungeeignetes Material zu bezahlen, nur um es nachher in die Tonne zu kloppen.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Was für eine Verschwendung  Bikemarkt und gut is  

Vielleicht dachten Sie sich ja bei der Auswahl der Sun Ringle LRS, dass sie lieber auf was bewährtes zurückgreifen


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Oktober 2013)

> dass sie lieber auf was bewährtes zurückgreifen


----------



## der_erce (28. Oktober 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> An alle flashzone Besteller:
> 
> Ich habe das Rad direkt am Erscheinungstag bestellt. In der Part List stand da noch ein ccdb air.
> 
> ...



Ruf doch vorher einfach mal an. Ihr schmeißt die Flinte viel zu schnell ins Korn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe eben mal mit Canyon telefoniert. Es wird der Coil Dämpfer drin sein. Besteht auch keine andere Möglichkeit. Auch gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit eines Entgegenkommens. 
Ich könne nur abbestellen, worüber ich nun auch nachdenke!


----------



## der_erce (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat man dir gesagt warum man von Air auf Coil gewechselt hat?


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. Oktober 2013)

naja, man hat festgestellt, dass die wohl nicht ausreichend lieferbar sein und verkauft deswegen jetzt mit coil. Ist meiner Meinung nach an den Haaren herbei gezogen, aber was soll man machen.


----------



## der_erce (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja du kannst das Bike bestellen und dir mal evtl eine Testfahrt erlauben und wenns dir nicht taugt auf Air umrüsten? Oder ggf. mit jemandem tauschen der sich ein Dropzone DHX bestellt, und der nen Coil haben will. Hier ist der beste Ort um sowas evtl schon mal herauszufinden. Evtl Bikemarkt kucken...Musst du wissen. Nur wegen des Dämpfers auf ein favorisiertes Bike zu verzichten fände ich etwas seltsam.


----------



## othu (28. Oktober 2013)

hast du eine auftragsbestätigung bekommen in der der ccdb air erwähnt wird? wenn ja: auf lieferung bestehen. einschreiben direkt an die canyon rechtsabteilung. wirkt wunder.


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. In der Auftragsbestätigung steht nur das Modell, ohne jegliche Ausstattung. Ich glaube sowas kommt häufiger vor. Die AGB´s schließen solche Fälle deshalb schon aus. 

Aber die Mentalität finde ich halt schon irgendwie komisch. Nach dem Motto: 
Bestell mal und wir sehen dann, was du bekommst.


----------



## ijohn (28. Oktober 2013)

hi leute!
hat jemand ein nicht produktfoto vom dhx in der farbe atom grey?
würd gern mal wissen wie das in der wirklichkeit rüber kommt. wirklich grau oder so blau grau?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Oktober 2013)

Das gabs letztes Jahr ja auch beim FRX Rockzone. 
Zuerst war's mit dem Vivid Coil auf der Homepage und kam dann später mit dem Vivid Air. 
Ich kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen das der CCDB Coil bergab ne echte Waffe is...sobald man ihn verstanden hat.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Oktober 2013)

Mach dich nicht unglücklich! Nimm das Bike mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer. 
Wenn du unbedingt Luft haben willst, verkaufst du ihn halt über den Bikemarkt und pflanzt für n Appel und n Ei einen Vivid Air rein.

Also echt, manchmal muss man die Leute zu ihrem Glück zwingen.


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht unglücklich! Nimm das Bike mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer.
> Wenn du unbedingt Luft haben willst, verkaufst du ihn halt über den Bikemarkt und pflanzt für n Appel und n Ei einen Vivid Air rein.
> 
> Also echt, manchmal muss man die Leute zu ihrem Glück zwingen.



So siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin in meinem 2012er FRX auch CCDB Coil und Air gefahren.
Mit Titanfeder wiegt der Coil knappe 400gr mehr und ist jedes davon locker wert!


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2013)

Sodele, hat von euch eigentlich schon jemand ein DHX bestellt? Ich habs gerade getan


----------



## Pectoralis (3. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sodele, hat von euch eigentlich schon jemand ein DHX bestellt? Ich habs gerade getan



...nen Flashzone. LT 23.12. bin gespannt.


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...nen Flashzone. LT 23.12. bin gespannt.



Uiuiuiui, das wird aber ein sehr knappes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Jonas1.1 (3. November 2013)

Hey
wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob man nen Werfer und so 2x10 an das Dropzone schrauben kann? Damit man beim Hometrail nicht schieben muss sondern gediegen die Straße fahren kann.


----------



## r4dfahrer (3. November 2013)

Schwanke zwischen dem Whipzone und dem Rockzone. 
Sind die 600 EUR Aufpreis das Upgrade auf Boxxer R2C2 und CCDB das Geld wert?
Oder fahre ich für die +600 EUR besser eine Woche nach Saalbach? 

Sind die Sun Ringle Charger besser als die Sun Ringle ADD? Was ich so lese, sind beide nicht sehr stabil?!

Wäre mein erster Downhiller, weiß nicht, ob  ich so viele Parameter wie an der R2C2 und CCDB brauche. Möchte aber auch nicht nach einem Jahr schon an Grenzen stoßen.

Was meint ihr so?


----------



## r4dfahrer (3. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sodele, hat von euch eigentlich schon jemand ein DHX bestellt? Ich habs gerade getan



Welches hast du genommen?


----------



## Don.Coyote (3. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sodele, hat von euch eigentlich schon jemand ein DHX bestellt? Ich habs gerade getan



Welche Variante?
Bist mit deinem 2012 FRX nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2013)

Jonas1.1 schrieb:


> Hey
> wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob man nen Werfer und so 2x10 an das Dropzone schrauben kann? Damit man beim Hometrail nicht schieben muss sondern gediegen die Straße fahren kann.


Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass am DHX Rahmen die beiden Gewinde für die Umwerferaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Darauf aber keine Garantie. Vielleicht weiß jemand anderes da noch mehr. 


bastosboi schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen dem Whipzone und dem Rockzone.
> Sind die 600 EUR Aufpreis das Upgrade auf Boxxer R2C2 und CCDB das Geld wert?
> Oder fahre ich für die +600 EUR besser eine Woche nach Saalbach?
> 
> ...


Also mit der Boxxer RC wirst du sicherlich ne ganze Weile gut klarkommen. Wie gut der Dämpfer ist, Cage glaub ich, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich fahre im FRX den CCDB und der ist ne Macht (vorher Van und der ist nicht so dolle). Allerdings solltest du schon einiges über die einzelnen Dämpfungsparameter wissen, damit du auch weißt wie du ihn einstellen musst, bzw. damit du weißt, an welchem der doch recht vielen Knöpfchen du drehen musst, um die gewünschte Änderung zu erreichen. Sicherlich wirst du mit dem Standart Fahrwerk schon viel Freude haben, auf der anderen Seite wirst du aber ein Upgrade auf CCDB und R2C2 danach nirgends für 600 Euro bekommen. 

Bei den Ringle LR ist es wurscht welche du nimmst. Die sind bauart und qualitätsbedingt sowieso nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck geeignet. 



bastosboi schrieb:


> Welches hast du genommen?





Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Welche Variante?
> Bist mit deinem 2012 FRX nicht mehr zufrieden?



Also ich habe das Playzone in schwarz bestellt . Allerdings geht es mir auch nicht um die Ausstattung, sondern rein um den Rahmen und die Rahmenfarbe.   
Es wird, wie auch mein FRX, ein kompletter Custom-Aufbau, inkl. individueller Farbgestaltung. Wie bereits erwähnt, werden die originalen Decals entfernt und durch farblich gefälligere ersetzt  

Vom ursprünglichen Playzone wird nur der nackte Rahmen, der Lenker, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel wiederverwendet. Der Rest fliegt raus und wird verkauft. Ihr könnt also gespannt sein, ich werde den Aufbau hier dokumentieren 

Mit meinem FRX bin ich nach wie vor glücklich verheiratet.  Das wird auch nicht verkauft, sondern bleibt bei mir. Zwei Frauen sind besser als eine  
Ne im Ernst: Auslöser für das DHX ist der Wunsch nach einer DC-Gabel, da ich mittlerweile den Unterschied sehr deutlich erfahren kann. Da ich das FRX sowohl für Park, wie auch für Touren verwende und auch dementsprechend so aufgebaut habe, kommt eine DC darin nicht in Frage. Somit wird in Zukunft das FRX mein reines Tourenbike und das DHX meine Downhillmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (3. November 2013)

Fahr auch ein 2012 FRX und habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein DHX zu kaufen. Allerdings würde ich dann das FRX verkaufen, weil die zwei Bikes dann schon sehr nah beieinander liegen. DHX und ein Spectral, das wäre mir am liebsten, aber dafür fehlt das Geld.
Auch wenn das FRX ganz ordentlich berauf geht (dank Trackflip) finde ich, ists doch kein Tourer.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. November 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Fahr auch ein 2012 FRX und habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein DHX zu kaufen. Allerdings würde ich dann das FRX verkaufen, weil die zwei Bikes dann schon sehr nah beieinander liegen. DHX und ein Spectral, das wäre mir am liebsten, aber dafür fehlt das Geld.
> Auch wenn das FRX ganz ordentlich berauf geht (dank Trackflip) finde ich, ists doch kein Tourer.



Würde ich auch so machen.
Dhx und spectral wäre ne perfekte kombi.


----------



## Iconx (3. November 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so machen.
> Dhx und spectral wäre ne perfekte kombi.


 
Same here 

DHX Rockzone ist bestellt, neuer Laufradsatz wird bestellt und das Spectral wird angedacht zu bestellen


----------



## r4dfahrer (4. November 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Same here
> 
> DHX Rockzone ist bestellt, neuer Laufradsatz wird bestellt und das Spectral wird angedacht zu bestellen




Welchen LRS nimmst du?


----------



## Iconx (4. November 2013)

bastosboi schrieb:


> Welchen LRS nimmst du?


 
Wird wohl auf einen Spank Spike AL 35 rauslaufen - mit Hope Naben. Denke ist preislich okay, wird mich 400- 450 kosten und ist deutlich geeigneter als der Sunringle. Zudem wird das Bike mit nem blauen Laufradsatz sehr geil aussehen , da ich mir die Raw-Version bestellt habe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. November 2013)

bastosboi schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen dem Whipzone und dem Rockzone.
> Sind die 600 EUR Aufpreis das Upgrade auf Boxxer R2C2 und CCDB das Geld wert?
> Oder fahre ich für die +600 EUR besser eine Woche nach Saalbach?
> 
> ...


Die Federelemente sind den Mehrpreis auf jeden Fall wert. 
Allerdings kannste für 600 auch 2 Wochen nach Saalbach 
Aber genau dort wärste dann glücklicher mit den hochwertigeren Federelementen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. November 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Wird wohl auf einen Spank Spike AL 35 rauslaufen - mit Hope Naben. Denke ist preislich okay, wird mich 400- 450 kosten und ist deutlich geeigneter als der Sunringle. Zudem wird das Bike mit nem blauen Laufradsatz sehr geil aussehen , da ich mir die Raw-Version bestellt habe



Genau die Kombo fahr ich und viele andere auch. Spitzenprodukt sag ich da! Ich habs allerdings am Raw Rahmen mit Chrom Spike und roten Hope, roten Nippeln und schwarzen Speichen gemacht...etwas dezenter


----------



## Iconx (4. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Genau die Kombo fahr ich und viele andere auch. Spitzenprodukt sag ich da! Ich habs allerdings am Raw Rahmen mit Chrom Spike und roten Hope, roten Nippeln und schwarzen Speichen gemacht...etwas dezenter


 
Kann gut sein dass ich mir sogar die in Chromoptik hole... sehen auf deinen Bildern auch sehr sehr geil aus 

Das blau von den Spikes ist halt leider nen deutlich anderer Farbton als das vom DHX.


----------



## Quiesel (4. November 2013)

Hat jemand ne Erklärung dafür warum 200/180 bremscheiben verwendet wurden? Bei dhillern ist doch 200 vorne wie hinten üblich, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## MonsterJoe (4. November 2013)

und ich hätte gerne nur den rahmen in atom grey um die alten Teile vom 2012er dropzone dranknallen...


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2013)

Ich hab bei canyon nachgefragt. Die Hinterachse ist 142mm breit und hat einen Durchmesser von 12 mm


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. November 2013)

Müßte dann X12 Sandart sein was Canyon schon seit ein paar Jahren an denn Torque- Modellen verbaut, richtig oder?


----------



## kube (4. November 2013)

steht doch auf der Canyon Seite....X12 Steckachse


----------



## un1e4shed (5. November 2013)

Also die Kollegen von Canyon schreiben hier einen ziemlichen Müll wenns um die ISCG05 Aufnahme geht... 

Siehe hier:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=18&supportcenter_articles_id=178&page=1

Hat es denn nun eine oder nicht?

oben steht:


> Das Torque DHX besitzt keine ISCG05 Aufnahmen


unten steht:


> Canyon Rahmen haben keine ISCG05 (Ausnahme Torque DHX 2014) Aufnahme  (Ausnahme Torque DHX 2014) und keine ISCG03 Aufnahme direkt am Rahmen.  Um Bauteile mit ISCG05 Standard zu montieren, ist eine Adapterplatte  nötig.


----------



## r4dfahrer (5. November 2013)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos bzgl. Unterschiede Rockzone vs. Whipzone.
Habe mich für das Rockzone mit R2C2 + CCDB entschieden. Liefertermin KW 50


----------



## simdiem (5. November 2013)

bastosboi schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Infos bzgl. Unterschiede Rockzone vs. Whipzone.
> Habe mich für das Rockzone mit R2C2 + CCDB entschieden. Liefertermin KW 50



Sehr gute Entscheidung  Die wirst du sicher nicht bereuen. Sobalds da ist wollen wir hier Bilder sehen, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. November 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Also die Kollegen von Canyon schreiben hier einen ziemlichen Müll wenns um die ISCG05 Aufnahme geht...



Kann man Canyon sicher nicht von freisprechen, in dem Fall tust du ihnen aber Unrecht!
Das war schon beim FRX so, Canyon verwendet einen eigenen Lochkreis für die eigene KeFü, willst du ISCG05, musst du eine Adapterplatte anschrauben (und konntest dann beim FRX keinen Umwerfer mehr montieren).


----------



## mssc (6. November 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Foto vom Rahmen anseh, könnten sie das beim DHX geändert haben, d.h. das schaut eigentlich wie eine fixe ISCG-Aufnahme aus, ohne Adapter...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. November 2013)

Stimmt! Wurde dieses Jahr beim DHX geändert.
Das Adaptergefummel fällt hier also weg


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2013)

So das erste Bauteil für mein DHX. Heute die Gabel:





Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2013)

WC oder R2C2?


----------



## Quiesel (7. November 2013)

Hey ich frag einfach nochmal  hat jemand ne Erklärung warum Canyon hinten nur 180 mm bremsscheiben verbaut? Ist doch eigentlich immer 200 bei downhillbikes normal? Das Frx hatte ja auch hinten 200 mm ! 
Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch nicht für 200 mm freigegeben ?!


----------



## kube (7. November 2013)

.


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Hey ich frag einfach nochmal  hat jemand ne Erklärung warum Canyon hinten nur 180 mm bremsscheiben verbaut? Ist doch eigentlich immer 200 bei downhillbikes normal? Das Frx hatte ja auch hinten 200 mm !
> Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch nicht für 200 mm freigegeben ?!



So ein Quark. Wenn es dir so wichtig ist, mach dir doch 200er Scheiben drauf. Wirst vermutlich anderen PM Adapter brauchen, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Don.Coyote (7. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> So ein Quark. Wenn es dir so wichtig ist, mach dir doch 200er Scheiben drauf. Wirst vermutlich anderen PM Adapter brauchen, mehr auch nicht.


 
Ich finde die Frage jetzt auch nicht so uninteressant.
Die 200er haben doch mit Sicherheit die bessere Brems- und Kühlleistung. Wieso sollte man das nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (7. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> WC oder R2C2?



das ist eine r2c2.
hat den normalen bottom out versteller statt dem ventil.


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage jetzt auch nicht so uninteressant.
> Die 200er haben doch mit Sicherheit die bessere Brems- und Kühlleistung. Wieso sollte man das nicht ausnutzen?



Wenn du so fragst, müsstest du eigentlich mehr hinterfragen: Warum ist eine Elixir / Code Combo drin und keine Reinrassige Code? Was soll dieses Custom gemixe?
Vielleicht gehts hier auch um Gewicht? Schon mal daran gedacht? 16.8 verkauft sich besser als 17.2 ! Ich sag das hat weniger was mit technischem Klimbim zu tun sondern ist mehr Marketing.



dia-mandt schrieb:


> das ist eine r2c2.
> hat den normalen bottom out versteller statt dem ventil.



Ah ok. dachte das Ventil wäre unten.


----------



## Quiesel (7. November 2013)

Naja ... Wenn ne Fette bremse dann doch komplett. Die paar Gramm würden mich nicht stören . Muss ja nich mit bergauf fahren


----------



## Don.Coyote (7. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst, müsstest du eigentlich mehr hinterfragen: Warum ist eine Elixir / Code Combo drin und keine Reinrassige Code? Was soll dieses Custom gemixe?
> Vielleicht gehts hier auch um Gewicht? Schon mal daran gedacht? 16.8 verkauft sich besser als 17.2 !



Meinst du wirklich das hat was mit dem Gewicht zu tun? Das sind doch vielleicht 50g mehr, oder nicht? Ich glaub mal nicht das es fast ein halbes Kilo an Mehrgewicht ausmacht.
Die Elixir ist für Canyon eventuell günstiger, aber die kleinere Scheibe bezüglich des Gewichts ist doch kein echtes Argument.


----------



## jedy (7. November 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Tretlagerbreite das DHX haben wird?


----------



## xyzHero (7. November 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das hat was mit dem Gewicht zu tun? Das sind doch vielleicht 50g mehr, oder nicht? Ich glaub mal nicht das es fast ein halbes Kilo an Mehrgewicht ausmacht.
> Die Elixir ist für Canyon eventuell günstiger, aber die kleinere Scheibe bezüglich des Gewichts ist doch kein echtes Argument.



Und was denkst, wieviel mehr Bremsleistung hast du mit der 200er Scheibe?
Und noch entscheidender, wieviel davon kommt beim Hinterrad auf der Strecke an?
In meinen Augen macht die gleiche Scheibengröße vorne und hinten tech. Keinen Sinn.



Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (7. November 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Und was denkst, wieviel mehr Bremsleistung hast du mit der 200er Scheibe?
> Und noch entscheidender, wieviel davon kommt beim Hinterrad auf der Strecke an?



Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich in der Materie nicht so gut aus. Dachte das die Scheibengröße schon einen sehr großen Einfluß auf die Brems- und Kühlleistung hat.
Aber hast schon recht, auf der Strecke kommt da normal wenig an.
Aber es macht einen halt schon stutzig, denn bei allen anderen Downhiller sind hinten auch immer 200er drauf. Vielleicht hat Canon da auch mehr nachgedacht als die anderen.
Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Bike, besonderes im Vergleich zum FRX, fahren wird. Da kann ja SimDiem nächstes Jahr berichten.


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. November 2013)

Vorne merkt man den Unterschied der Kraft auf jeden Fall.
Hinten eher weniger, da du eh nur blockieren kannst als Maximum.
Wie starkda die Kühlung beeinträchtigt wird weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## simdiem (8. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> WC oder R2C2?


R2C2, wie schon richtig bemerkt wurde  Allerdings werde ich nach angemessener Zeit, auch mal auf Air umbauen, nur um zu sehen, ob es wirklich Performance Unterschiede gibt.


jedy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Tretlagerbreite das DHX haben wird?


Stell die Frage doch mal auf FB auf der Canyon Seite. Da bekommst du innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Antwort darauf. Wäre super, wenn du diese dann auch hier posten würdest. 


xyzHero schrieb:


> Und was denkst, wieviel mehr Bremsleistung hast du mit der 200er Scheibe?
> Und noch entscheidender, wieviel davon kommt beim Hinterrad auf der Strecke an?
> In meinen Augen macht die gleiche Scheibengröße vorne und hinten tech. Keinen Sinn.
> Gruß xyzHero



Vom Prinzip hast du Recht. Da beim Bremsen eine Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne stattfindet, kann über die vordere Bremse höhere Bremsenergie abgegeben werden. 
Da man beim bergabwärts fahren aber häufig die hintere Bremse länger schleifen lässt, erwärmt diese sich stärker als die VR Bremse. Bei einer größeren Scheibe verteilt sich die Wärmeenergie auf eine größere Fläche und kann auch über eine größere Fläche wieder abgegeben werden. Dadurch erreichst du ein deutlich späteres Fading. Daher kann eine große Scheibe hinten schon Sinn machen. Die Gewichtsersparnis beläuft sich aber nicht auf ein halbes Kilo, sondern max auf 100 gr (inkl. kleinerem Bremssattel)



Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich in der Materie nicht so gut aus. Dachte das die Scheibengröße schon einen sehr großen Einfluß auf die Brems- und Kühlleistung hat.
> Aber hast schon recht, auf der Strecke kommt da normal wenig an.
> Aber es macht einen halt schon stutzig, denn bei allen anderen Downhiller sind hinten auch immer 200er drauf. Vielleicht hat Canon da auch mehr nachgedacht als die anderen.
> Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Bike, besonderes im Vergleich zum FRX, fahren wird. Da kann ja SimDiem nächstes Jahr berichten.



Ich werde auf jeden Fall über den Fahrunterschied ausführlich berichten, darauf kannst du dich verlassen


----------



## der_erce (8. November 2013)

Simon, darüber (R2C2 -> WC) hab ich auch schon überlegt. Wann willstn das machen? Erstmal ne Saison fahren? Würd mich echt interessieren. Zumal es billiger ist als ne neue Gabel zu kaufen (wobei mich ne "Dorade" auch ultra jucken würde ) Aber so hätte man zumindest die Möglichkeit das wieder zurückzubauen.


----------



## jedy (8. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Stell die Frage doch mal auf FB auf der Canyon Seite. Da bekommst du innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Antwort darauf. Wäre super, wenn du diese dann auch hier posten würdest.



FB ist nicht so meins, wollte gerade eine mail an den technischen support schreiben, als ich nochmal die canyon homepage gecheckt habe und siehe da, die maße sind sogar schon veröffentlicht:







ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll, dass canyon bei tretlager- und hinterbaubreite bei den alten maßen geblieben ist. auf der einen seite praktisch, wenn man noch vorhandene teile hat, auf der anderen seite fraglich, weil es nicht den aktuellen standards bei downhillbikes entspricht. wiederum wird es dem fahrspass sicherlich nicht negativ beeinflussen ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. November 2013)

Also auf meinem Torque (und allen anderen DH´lern vorher) hatte ich ne 200er vorne und 180er hinten. In Saalbach hat die 180er hinten keine Mucken gemacht und das obwohl ich die erste x-line abfahrt komplett mit schleifenden Bremsen fahren musste. Wie schon geschrieben, mehr als blockieren geht sowieso nicht, da macht 180 mehr Sinn.

Und die Boxxer erstmal so testen und dann auf Air umzubauen ist nicht optimal, die Feder vermackt das Rohr ab der ersten Abfahrt.


----------



## simdiem (13. November 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Und die Boxxer erstmal so testen und dann auf Air umzubauen ist nicht optimal, die Feder vermackt das Rohr ab der ersten Abfahrt.



Das ist mir bekannt. Ich werde es vermutlich trotzdem mal versuchen 

Sag mal LordLinchpin, kannst du mir sagen welcher im DHX verbaut ist? Ist das der selbe wie im FRX?


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. November 2013)

Welcher "was" verbaut ist?


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Welcher "was" verbaut ist?



Upps, das wichtigste vergessen. Ich meinte Steuersatz. Ist im DHX der selbe Steuersatz verbaut wie im FRX. 

Also unteres Lager: Cane Creek 40 (IS52/40) 
        Oberes Lager: Cane Creek 40 (ZS44/28.6)

Danke für deine Hilfe!!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. November 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre dann bleibts bei dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (15. November 2013)

Ouh Yeah !!! Bestellt! Anfang nächsten Jahres bin ich stolzer Besitzer !!! Wuhuuuuuuuuu


----------



## r4dfahrer (15. November 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ouh Yeah !!! Bestellt! Anfang nächsten Jahres bin ich stolzer Besitzer !!! Wuhuuuuuuuuu



Welches DHX?


----------



## Quiesel (15. November 2013)

Flashzone   jipppppiiii


----------



## der_erce (15. November 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Quiesel (15. November 2013)

Ich muss halt versuchen nicht an das Geld zu denken... Da wird mir immer ganz anders :s aber was solls man lebt nur einmal und jünger wird man ja schließlich auch nicht


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre dann bleibts bei dem.



Super Vielen Dank!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## ASQ (17. November 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ich muss halt versuchen nicht an das Geld zu denken... Da wird mir immer ganz anders :s aber was solls man lebt nur einmal und jünger wird man ja schließlich auch nicht



Beim auspacken vergisst du das Geld schnell  So ging es mir zumindest als meins kam.
Meine Bikes hängen ja alle im Büro an der Wand .... und jedesmal wenn ich da so sitze und drauf schaue, denke ich mir,, jeaaaaa, Geiles Teil ^^ hat sich gelohnt 
Mal ganz zu schweigen wenn man dann draufsitzt und fährt *sabber


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2013)

Gute Idee mit dem Bike im Büro!


----------



## ASQ (17. November 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit dem Bike im Büro!



Ich bin doch ned Irre und lass "Teure" Bikes im Keller stehn ^^
Zumal wir nur so bretterverschlag keller haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (17. November 2013)

jau! Im Büro ist schon fett! Ich denke als Bild wird's den weg ins Büro finden!  anders isses nicht machbar! 
Und ja beim Anblick vergisst man das Geld und spätestens aufn Trail ist jeder Zweifel vergessen


----------



## der_erce (18. November 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Ich bin doch ned Irre und lass "Teure" Bikes im Keller stehn ^^
> Zumal wir nur so bretterverschlag keller haben.



Also ich lass meine im Keller stehn  ... Aber wenn ichs im Büro haben möchte, brauch ichs nur durch die Tür schieben


----------



## simdiem (23. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also ich lass meine im Keller stehn  ... Aber wenn ichs im Büro haben möchte, brauch ichs nur durch die Tür schieben



So einen großen Raum nur für meine Bikes hätte ich auch gerne 

 @LordLinchpin

Kannst du mir zufälligerweise auch noch sagen, ob die Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen beim DHX dieselben wie am FRX sind?

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Gruß Simon


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. November 2013)

auch da dürfte sich nichts geändert haben, sind ja überall die 22,2er buchsen verbaut


----------



## DerMetzger85 (24. November 2013)

Hey Gemeinde...hab da nen kleines Problem. Will mir das Playzone bestellen...aber wenn ich das den *Button* Rahmengröße bestimmen gehe...und alles eingebe...kommt bei mir ne S raus......bei ner Größe von 1,88m und 70kg...

Haut doch was nicht hin oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## Iconx (24. November 2013)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde...hab da nen kleines Problem. Will mir das Playzone bestellen...aber wenn ich das den *Button* Rahmengröße bestimmen gehe...und alles eingebe...kommt bei mir ne S raus......bei ner Größe von 1,88m und 70kg...
> 
> Haut doch was nicht hin oder was sagt ihr?


Macht nur Sinn wenn du eine Schrittlänge von unter 82 eingibst - die du bei deiner Größe unmöglich haben kannst. Miss da nochmal nach, so ists von deiner Körpergröße relativ sicher ein L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. November 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> auch da dürfte sich nichts geändert haben, sind ja überall die 22,2er buchsen verbaut


Super, nochmals vielen Dank!



DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde...hab da nen kleines Problem. Will mir das Playzone bestellen...aber wenn ich das den *Button* Rahmengröße bestimmen gehe...und alles eingebe...kommt bei mir ne S raus......bei ner Größe von 1,88m und 70kg...
> 
> Haut doch was nicht hin oder was sagt ihr?



Also ich würde auch ganz stark auf Größe L bei dir tippen!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## DerMetzger85 (24. November 2013)

Dacht ich mir auch so weil ich auch grad nen L fahre. Hätte ja sein können das es im DH/FR Bereich anders ist


----------



## Iconx (24. November 2013)

Klar kann man ein L vom Hersteller A nicht mit dem des Herstellers B vergleichen in den meisten Fällen, gerade wenn es aus nem anderen Einsatzgebiet kommt. Miss mal deine Schrittlänge mit Wasserwage und Meterband nach - Zieh hoch, als ob du auf dem Sattel sitzt. Sollte ein Wert von 88cm + rauskommen.


----------



## simdiem (24. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Hier ein weiteres Bauteil für mein Torque DHX.









Gruß Simon


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> So einen großen Raum nur für meine Bikes hätte ich auch gerne
> 
> Gruß Simon



Bei mir dürfen die Dinger sogar im Wohnzimmer stehen...alles eine Frage der Freiheiten...





Beste Grüße


----------



## Micha382 (25. November 2013)

Sieht auch nach MÃ¤nnerwohnung aus, da geht sowas eher ð


----------



## der_erce (25. November 2013)

Naja...mein Kellerdomizil beinhaltet aber auch mein Büro, Werkstatt und (leider) Lagerraum für allerlei Sachen (Winter / Sommerklamotten, Weihnachtsgedöns usw.) Allerings sinds 50qm die ich relativ für mich hab 
  @speichenquaeler Was sind das für Spots die du da hast? Sowas in der Richtung such ich auch.
 @simdiem holst dir auch die entsprechende Brücke noch dazu ?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @_speichenquaeler_ Was sind das für Spots die du da hast? Sowas in der Richtung such ich auch.



Günstige SLV light eye...

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bodenleuchte-Light-Eye-Floor-SLV/dp/B00CREPFRU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385371310&sr=8-4&keywords=slv+light+eye"]Bodenleuchte Light Eye Floor von SLV: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung[/ame]

so...back to topic...


----------



## simdiem (26. November 2013)

@speichenquaeler

Wirklich sehr nice die Bikes in deiner Bude Das hat schon fast was von einer Kunstausstellung  Eine der wenigen, die ich mir sogar anschauen würde 

 @der_erce

Die Hope Brücke integriert die Brücke und den Vorbau in einem Bauteil. Da das aber die Einstellmöglichkeiten (andere Vorbaulängen) gewaltig einschränkt, kam sie für mich nicht in Frage. 

Heute mal ein weiteres Bauteil: 

Originalbauteil:




Und nach der Bearbeitung und dem Umbau:








Die 3 Kettenblätter der originalen FC XT 780 stehen übrigens zum Verkauf


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. November 2013)

@simdiem

Nice! 

Bin eh der Meinung dass die XT Kurbel einfach Preis/Leistung sowie gewichtsmäßig top ist! da kann z.b. selbst eine LG1r von E13 nicht mithalten obwohl sie am blatt weniger gewicht hat als eine XT aber in der Realität es nicht hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (27. November 2013)

@simdiem: hast du das so schonmal gefahren? hab das mit meiner slx-kurbel am torque vor kurzem auch probiert (nur ein kettenblatt auf einer 2fach-kurbel) und das war beim treten höllisch laut, da die kette eben sehr schräg läuft. hast du ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht oder weißt du wie sich das beheben lässt?


----------



## simdiem (27. November 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> @simdiem
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Bin eh der Meinung dass die XT Kurbel einfach Preis/Leistung sowie gewichtsmäßig top ist! da kann z.b. selbst eine LG1r von E13 nicht mithalten obwohl sie am blatt weniger gewicht hat als eine XT aber in der Realität es nicht hält



Ganz genauso sehe ich das auch. Mir gefällt die XT-Kurbel nicht nur otisch sehr gut sondern bin auch ein großer Fan von der Art und Weise der Kurbelbefestigung in Verbindung mit der konstruktiven Ausführung des Hollowtech II Lagers. Preislich sicherlich kein Schnäppchen, aber in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit und Qualität gut angelegtes Geld.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> @simdiem: hast du das so schonmal gefahren? hab das mit meiner slx-kurbel am torque vor kurzem auch probiert (nur ein kettenblatt auf einer 2fach-kurbel) und das war beim treten höllisch laut, da die kette eben sehr schräg läuft. hast du ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht oder weißt du wie sich das beheben lässt?



Also am DHX konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren. Allerdings fahre ich vom Prinzip die gleiche Kurbel als 2-fach an meinem FRX seit 1,5 Jahren (22 Zähne KB zum Tourenfahren berghoch). Selbst wenn ich nur auf dem großen KB fahre höre ich keine auffälligen Geräusche aus dem Antriebsstrang. 
Entscheident ist ja bei den Kurbeln die Kettenlinie. Bei meiner "3"-fach Kurbel ist die Kettenlinie bezüglich des mittleren Kettenblattes 50mm. Bei einer klassischen 1-fach Kurbel Saint oder Zee  ist die angegebene Kettenlinie 50,4 mm. Ich wage zu behaupten, die 0,4 mm sind zu vernachlässigen. 

Wenn du so laute Geräusche hast, ist entweder deine Kette vielleicht hinüber, oder deine Kettenlinie stimmt nicht. Ursache könnte z.B. falsch angebrachte Spacer am Tretlager sein. Oder das KB vielleicht falsch herum montiert? Schwierig einzuschätzen ohne das Bike vor sich zu haben. Welche SLX Kurbel hast du denn ausprobiert? War das Schaltwerk penibel eingestellt. Was auch sein kann ist, dass die Kette am Umwerferleitblech noch geschliffen hat, falls dieser noch montiert war! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2013)

ich hab bei mir einfach mal das 22er blatt runtergeschraubt und den umwerfer entfernt. ohne kefü is zwar die lautstärke ok, aber eben die funktion nicht.
mit kefü war es verdammt laut, da wie gesagt die kette ziemlich schräg läuft. eben wie wenn man bei einem 2fach antrieb die kombi "vorne groß, hinten groß" fährt. aber das kann natürlich auch an der eher suboptimalen kefü von canyon liegen.
daher dachte ich mir, dass es da vielleicht für einen 1fach antrieb irgend so eine "zwischenstellung" zwischen 22er und 36er blatt gibt. verstehst wie ich meine?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2013)

Du musst bedenken, dass man, wenn man 1 fach fährt, in der Regel keinen dicken Berg hoch muss (abfahrtsorientiertes Bike) und daher eh immer auf dem 3-4 ritzel (vom leichtestes ausgehend) fährt. Meistens sogar noch tiefer. Da läuft die Kette dann sauber durch die KeFü.
Und die paar Meter die man mal nen leichten Gang braucht, kann man mit dem "Krach" leben.
Ist bei mir aber so gut wie nie der Fall.
Dafür nimmt man besser ein anderes Bike.


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2013)

okay, stimme ich dir zu.
jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage, wie das die jungs machen, die z.b. 1x11 oder 1x10 am enduro fahren. da funktioniert es ja auch :-/


----------



## mssc (28. November 2013)

Die nehmen den Innenlager-Spacer und montieren ihn auf der nicht-Antriebsseite oder sie montieren das Kettenblatt etwas weiter innen (per Kettenblattschrauben-Spacer).


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2013)

ah okay, danke. dann werde ich das mal bei gelegenheit auch ausprobieren


----------



## r4dfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

Da ist das Ding! Heute angekommen... krasses Gerät, war bisher nur mein 120er Tourenfully gewohnt, das sind Welten


----------



## simdiem (5. Dezember 2013)

Yes, das erste!!! Sehr schönes Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Dezember 2013)

Sehr nice... Viel Spass damit


----------



## Don.Coyote (6. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem geschweiften Unterrohr schauts nochmals besser aus als das Torque aus.
Was für eine Größe ist das?

Gruß


----------



## r4dfahrer (6. Dezember 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Mit dem geschweiften Unterrohr schauts nochmals besser als das Torque aus.
> Was für eine Größe ist das?
> 
> Gruß



Anfangs sah das gekrümmte Unterrohr ungewohnt und schräg aus, aber jetzt gefällt's mir auch besser. Ist wie bei Auto-Facelifts. Anfangs "meh", nach Gewöhnung "top"! 
Das rohe Aluminium sieht in natura nochmal viel besser aus als auf Bildern.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die ganzen Kratzer vom Shredden


----------



## waldi28 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich war gestern in Koblenz und hab euch ein Bild mitgebracht, um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen. 

Der Rahmen in raw sieht in Natura super aus.


----------



## mcWolfgang (8. Dezember 2013)

Das Flashzone ist einfach echt nen Knaller Bike.


----------



## Iconx (8. Dezember 2013)

So dann gibt's auch mal von meinem DHX ein Bild.


Größe L, mit Pedalen 17,1 KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2013)

Werden die schon geliefert?


----------



## Nduro (8. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Bild, tolles Rad.


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Werden die schon geliefert?



Willst umsteigen? 
 @Iconx Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## r4dfahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> So dann gibt's auch mal von meinem DHX ein Bild.
> Größe L, mit Pedalen 17,1 KG.



Das ist das Rockzone, oder? Hast du den Laufradsatz dazugekauft? Verkaufst du die originalen Sun Ringlé?

Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem blau... passt das halbwegs zu dem Canyon blau?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Willst umsteigen?
> @Iconx Sieht sehr geil aus!



Nö eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Iconx (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke an alle.


Ja, ist das Rockzone. Soweit erstmal Orginalausstattung bis auf die Laufräder.
Sind Spank Spike ÁL 35 mit Hope Pro Evo Naben aus dem Bike-Lädle.
Werde die Sunringle auf jeden Fall verkaufen.


Und ja, der Laufradsatz passt wirklich super dazu, macht in echt nochmal mehr her als auf dem Bild. Farbton ist zwar minimal dunkler, aber fällt wirklich nicht auf.


----------



## r4dfahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Danke an alle.
> 
> 
> Ja, ist das Rockzone. Soweit erstmal Orginalausstattung bis auf die Laufräder.
> ...



Hast du dann eher aus optischen Gründen getauscht oder sind die Spank Spike auch stabiler als die SunRinglé?
Bin skeptisch angesichts des Preises für die Spank Spike.


----------



## Iconx (9. Dezember 2013)

bastosboi schrieb:


> Hast du dann eher aus optischen Gründen getauscht oder sind die Spank Spike auch stabiler als die SunRinglé?
> Bin skeptisch angesichts des Preises für die Spank Spike.



Zwar sehen die Dinger auch besser aus ( Das Auge isst mit  ) , aber ich habe mir die Dinger primär wegen der Stabilität genommen. Bin nicht der allerleichteste Fahrer und habe auch keinen sauberen Fahrstil - zudem sind die Spanks auch noch breiter wie die Sun Ringle.

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 2050 Gramm für den LRS, ist damit 200 Gramm schwerer als der Sun Ringle. Beim sehr guten Gesamtgewicht von 17,1 Kg (mit Pedalen) mit kompletter Stahlfederung und Größe L aber durchaus verschmerzbar.


----------



## r4dfahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ui, noch breiter als die Sun Ringlé? Die haben ja schon 28mm Maulweite.
Fährst du dann trotzdem 2.4er Reifen oder machst du fettere Schlappen drauf?

Bin gestern mit meinem Rockzone spaßeshalber Cross Country gefahren... so viel Spaß war das nicht ;D


----------



## Iconx (9. Dezember 2013)

bastosboi schrieb:


> Ui, noch breiter als die Sun Ringlé? Die haben ja schon 28mm Maulweite.
> Fährst du dann trotzdem 2.4er Reifen oder machst du fettere Schlappen drauf?
> 
> Bin gestern mit meinem Rockzone spaßeshalber Cross Country gefahren... so viel Spaß war das nicht ;D



Hey,

ja die Spanks sind nochmal breiter, wenn auch nur minimal. Haben eine 29,5 mm Innenweite.
Ich fahre zur Zeit 2,5er Reifenbreite und werde auch so weiter machen, da sehe ich keine Probleme.

Zum Thema CC fahren : Ist halt auch ganz klar kein CC Bike, wobei ich wirklich begeistert bin wie Antriebsneutral sich das Ganze fährt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro würde ich sagen dass das Wippen fast weniger wurde - fahre eine 450er Feder bei ca. 85-87 kg Fahrgewicht mit Kleidung etc.

Jetzt muss ich das ganze noch im deutlich härteren Gelände fahren und nicht nur auf Sprunglastigen Strecken um die Federung optimal einzustellen - was auch kein Problem darstellen sollte - und dann ist das Bike für mich perfekt.

Habe zwar auch mal über Saint oder Zee Bremsen nachgedacht, aber naja - wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, war ich immer begeistert von meinen Avids - also bleiben auch die wohl erstmal drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (11. Dezember 2013)

Gibts schon live Bilder vom Toxic Black?


----------



## Killabeez (12. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag,

warum schreibt hier keiner was Ã¼ber das Whipzone? Ist das Bike so schlecht? Ich fahre derzeit das Torque EX Gapstar 2013 und will mir ein zweites Bike nur fÃ¼r den Bikepark zulegen und da ich noch nicht die ganz krassen SprÃ¼nge mache, dachte ich dass das Whipzone ausreichend ist.

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir bitte kurze sagen, was an dem Bike nicht so gut ist bis auf den LRS? 
Lohnt es sich wirklich die 600â¬ mehr auszugeben?


----------



## der_erce (12. Dezember 2013)

600 Euro unterschied zu was?


----------



## Killabeez (12. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> 600 Euro unterschied zu was?


 

Ah Sorry, war noch sehr früh am morgen 

Meinte natürlich den Unterschied Whipzone zu Rockzone, ob sich da die 600 Mehrpreis deutlich für mich lohnen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. Dezember 2013)

also ich kann nur für mich sprechen... fahre das 13ér Whipzone mit den "so üblen" Felgen...
Bin 1.93m 106kg schwer ohne Protektoren ... bin jetzt bestimmt nicht der überfahrer aber nehme schon das ein oder andere gap / drop etc. auch über 2,5m. bis jetzt alles ok. und das bike musste schon ordentlich leiden unter mir. aber ich muss auch sagen das mein nächstes bike auch deemax oder ähnliches bekommt, safety first  denn ich weiß wie es sich anfühlt wenn eine pedale bei ca. 2,5m fallhöhe abbricht, will das nicht auch noch mit ner felge erleben müssen.... ^^


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Ah Sorry, war noch sehr früh am morgen
> 
> Meinte natürlich den Unterschied Whipzone zu Rockzone, ob sich da die 600 Mehrpreis deutlich für mich lohnen.



Moin, die im Rockzone verbauten Federelemente sind schon teuerer als die im Whipzone.
Ansonsten gibts ein paar hochwertigere Parts aber nix was sich groß im Geldbeutel bemerkbar machen würde.
Ob du solchen Einstellungsmonster wie CCDB un Boxxer R2C2 brauchst mußt du selbst für dich entscheiden.
Ich fahr den CCDB selbst im FRX und bin begeistert. Boxxer wollte ich jetzt keine haben aber das is ja jedem selbst überlassen.
Falsch machste nix bei den beiden Bikes...egal welches du nimmst


----------



## Killabeez (12. Dezember 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, die im Rockzone verbauten Federelemente sind schon teuerer als die im Whipzone.
> Ansonsten gibts ein paar hochwertigere Parts aber nix was sich groß im Geldbeutel bemerkbar machen würde.
> Ob du solchen Einstellungsmonster wie CCDB un Boxxer R2C2 brauchst mußt du selbst für dich entscheiden.
> Ich fahr den CCDB selbst im FRX und bin begeistert. Boxxer wollte ich jetzt keine haben aber das is ja jedem selbst überlassen.
> Falsch machste nix bei den beiden Bikes...egal welches du nimmst


 

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hab in meinem Gapstar den CCDB Air und bin mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten überfordert, außer den Luftdruck habe ich noch nichts eingestellt, daher je einfacher desto besser ist mein Motto 

Was gefällt dir an der Boxxer nicht? Das Thema mit dem LRS war bei meinem Gapstar schon schlimm, wenn es nach einigen leuten geht müsst der LRS schon seit der ersten Fahrt kaputt sein, daher wollt ich wissen ob der verbaute LRS im Whipzone wirklich schlecht ist.

Zur Info noch, bin 1,84cm groß und wiege 75 Kg.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hab in meinem Gapstar den CCDB Air und bin mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten überfordert, außer den Luftdruck habe ich noch nichts eingestellt, daher je einfacher desto besser ist mein Motto
> 
> Was gefällt dir an der Boxxer nicht? Das Thema mit dem LRS war bei meinem Gapstar schon schlimm, wenn es nach einigen leuten geht müsst der LRS schon seit der ersten Fahrt kaputt sein, daher wollt ich wissen ob der verbaute LRS im Whipzone wirklich schlecht ist.
> 
> Zur Info noch, bin 1,84cm groß und wiege 75 Kg.



Also auf der CC Homepage gibts für alle Torques wo er serienmäßig verbaut ist ne, wie ich finde, ordentliche Grundeinstellung.
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes

Hab die im Frühjahr auch genutzt um meine Einstellung beim FRX zu finden.
Zum LRS kann ich nit sooo viel sagen. Bin den nie selbst gefahren allerdigs fahren einige Jungs im Freundeskreis damit rum 2-3 davon sind auch gute 10-15kg schwerer als du und bis auf 1-2 Beulen in der Felge is da nie was passiert. Also alles halb so wild mit dem LRS. Es gibt sicher bessere LRS aber man sollte auch nit immer alles für bare Münze nehmen was hier im Forum so geschrieben wird.
Die Boxxer sagt mir einfach nit zu. Bin schon einige gefahren aber wirklich zufrieden war ich nie damit.


----------



## Killabeez (12. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popstadl (17. Dezember 2013)

hallo,
bin an dem neuen torque dhx sehr interessiert, würde wohl gerne einen hammerschmidt-umbau vornehmen, nun las ich auf der canyon-homepage das dies wohl nicht ginge, beim nachfragen beim support kam die antwort das die kurbel wohl beim einfedern an die schwinge schlagen würde, hat jemand schon erfahrung bzw. weiss wie eng die schwinge am lager platziert ist - würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte.
komme aus aachen und für mein einsatzgebiet hier ist die kombi aus freerider bzw. downhiller mit hammerschmidt-kurbel perfekt, jedenfalls hab ich nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## admiralawesome (20. Dezember 2013)

> Gibts schon live Bilder vom Toxic Black?


Hab ein paar bewegte Bilder dazu gefunden. 
Leider mit 2 doofen Kids ohne Helme. -.-


----------



## Killabeez (21. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon jemand Huber Buchsen für das Whipzone bestellt und könnte mir bitte die Größe durchgeben damit ich diese bestellen kann?


----------



## MA85 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute. Gibt es schon live Bilder vom rockzone in Atom grey? Ich hab das whipzone in grau bestellt und werde langsam immer neugieriger wie es wohl in live ausschaut. Mir hat mal jemand zugeflüstert es seihen die gleichen Farben wie beim nerve al+ das (hornet)!? Weiß einer mehr?


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Dezember 2013)

...so mein Flashzone gerade abgeholt und mal direkt im Wohnzimmer geparkt Also, die RAW Rahmen der FRX Modelle sahen schon recht lecker aus, aber der hier ist echt geil)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (23. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn mit der Fox 40 los? Ist beim 2014er Modell die Schrift nicht schräg??? Und auf der canyonseite hat der decal auch ne andere Farbe?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu hier bei dem Thema und wollte fragen ob jemand schon Livebilder vom DHX Whipzone in Pogo Grey hat?


----------



## Killabeez (23. Dezember 2013)

Leider kann ich das Bild nicht Hochladen...

Klickt auf den Link und unten in der Mitte kommt das Rockzone in grau 

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...x=94&ty=55&vpx=1010&vpy=294&hovh=132&hovw=176


----------



## TrailBiker1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Leider kann ich das Bild nicht Hochladen...
> 
> Klickt auf den Link und unten in der Mitte kommt das Rockzone in grau
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=6qs&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1680&bih=876&tbm=isch&tbnid=0y3oyhik1g30TM:&imgrefurl=http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/list/?date=all&textfield=1&text=canyon%20torque&docid=EGKSShswSpLSiM&imgurl=http://ep3.pinkbike.org/p2pb10207157/p2pb10207157.jpg&w=220&h=165&ei=05m4UvOXAYbvswbk7IHwAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&dur=657&page=1&tbnh=132&tbnw=176&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:122&tx=94&ty=55&vpx=1010&vpy=294&hovh=132&hovw=176


Cool, danke.


----------



## Killabeez (23. Dezember 2013)

Nix zu danken 

Kann mir einer gute Griffe für das Whipzone empfehlen?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Nix zu danken
> 
> Kann mir einer gute Griffe für das Whipzone empfehlen?


Findest du die von Canyon nicht gut?


----------



## admiralawesome (24. Dezember 2013)

> Kann mir einer gute Griffe für das Whipzone empfehlen?


Was stört dich denn an den Griffen? Zu dünn, zu hart?

Also mir waren die Griffe zu hart. Ich hatte nach paar downhill Abfahrten immer extreme schmerzen in den Fingern.

Ich nutze die hier. 
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-Grip-2012-Black-Griffe_detail_37803_587.html 
Diese sind weicher und dicker. 
Habe aber sehr große Hände.


----------



## Killabeez (24. Dezember 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn an den Griffen? Zu dünn, zu hart?
> 
> Also mir waren die Griffe zu hart. Ich hatte nach paar downhill Abfahrten immer extreme schmerzen in den Fingern.
> 
> ...




Ich finde die Griffe von Canyon viel zu hart, nach ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark sind die Hände durch, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach weicheren. Habe mir damals für mein Gapstar diese hier gekauft: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4980_Ruffian-Bonus-Pack-Lenkergriffe.html

Aber die sind mir auch noch zu hart... Ich werd mir mal deine Griffe genauer anschauen, vielen Dank 

@TrailBiker1 Wart erstmal ab, evtl. kommst du ja mit den Griffen gut zurecht


----------



## mitchdreizwei (24. Dezember 2013)

hatte auch die probleme mit den griffen! diese hier sind absolut zu empfehlen!
dicker, weicher und super grip!
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...B-Griffe-115mm-mit-schwarzen-Klemmringen.html


----------



## simdiem (24. Dezember 2013)

Bei Griffen geht nix über Odi Rogue:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4978_Rogue-Bonus-Pack-Lenkergriffe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Dezember 2013)

Odi rouge


----------



## admiralawesome (25. Dezember 2013)

Kann schon jemand was zum Hinterbau der DHX sagen? 
Ist dieser schluck freudiger als der des FRX?


----------



## DerWeltmeister (29. Dezember 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bei Griffen geht nix über Odi Rogue:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4978_Rogue-Bonus-Pack-Lenkergriffe.html


----------



## Thorri (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mir gerne ein Bike anschaffen…Rockzone 2013 mit Vivid Air und Boxer WC oder es DHX Whipzone mit Kage RC und Boxer RC.
Habe schon Stunden im Forum verbracht und irgendwie leider so keine Erfahrung gefunden, die mir bei der Entscheidung weiterhilft :-(
Jetzt gibt es noch ein Größenproblem…dachte Größe L passt (189, 95 kg ohne Protektoren und SL 87) beim FRX. Der Rechner beim Canyon spuckt mir jetzt M beim DHX aus. Oh leck…da werd ich doch bald wahnsinnig….Beim FRX ist im Outlet nur noch ein Einzelstück mit diversen Lackschäden vorhanden. Lohnt es doch wegen dem Fahrwerk oder lieber Stahlfeder und 2014 Modell? Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Dezember 2013)

Also bei der Größe nimm es in L. Hab ich (2012er) auch und bin super zufrieden. 

Lackschäden sind, meiner Meinung nach, nur Optik. Musst du selber wissen. 

Fahrwerk, ob Luft oder Coil, ist ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. 

Hab mich letztes Jahr gegen das 2013er Rockzone und für das 2012er Coil Fahrwerk im Speedzone entschieden.


----------



## Thorri (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit den Lackschäden ist schon klar...werden ja wohl auch noch die ein oder anderen Macken dazukommen Das Luftfahrwerk man beim Telefonat mit Canyon hoch gelobt. Denke, dass die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wohl schon besser sind. Weiß aber nicht, ob es bei entsprechender Belastung vielleicht doch eher mal durchrauscht. Es neue DHX sieht aber auch echt Klasse aus, aber von den Parts halt nicht sooo hochwertig wie es FRX. Hm, ist nicht einfach


----------



## mitchdreizwei (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin. Würde dir auch zum L raten ob nun frx oder dhx. Bin selber 1.93m und finde es gut aber nicht gerade groß.  Ich persönlich würde das dhx nehmen, finde es einfach geil. Die boxxer rc und der kage rc tun ihren dienst mit angepassten federn für meine 105kg. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruss


----------



## Thorri (31. Dezember 2013)

Was hast du denn federtechnisch angepasst, bzw. welche hast du denn verbaut, damit es gut passt?
Bezüglich dem Vivid Air R2c hab ich ja auch schon einiges über vorhandene Probleme und Anfälligkeit gelesen, was einen ja doch eher Richtung Stahlfeder tendieren läßt. Hast du sonst noch andere Parts verbaut (Bremsen, Kurbel,LRS, etc.) am DHX? Es 2013er Rockzone ist da ja bei diversen Parts schon bissl "hochwertiger"...denk ich mal...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mein Whipzone ist endlich da, fährt sich richtig geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Dezember 2013)

@Thorri
Was willst du denn dauernd ändern? Wenn du die richtige Feder/Luftdruck hast, brauchst du nichts mehr ändern. Höchstens Feintuning. Das ist beim Coil aber das gleiche wie beim Air. Also was sollte der Air da für bessere Möglichkeiten haben?
Beim Air musst nur Luft nachfüllen wenn welche raus geht. 

Das Canyon das teurere Bike anpreist ist ja logisch


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Januar 2014)

Moin, habe die harte (schwarze) feder in der boxxer verbaut. Den fox Dämpfer hab ich mit ner 500er feder ausgestattet. Das wars.... hab ja das whipzone 2013 und würde behaupten dass die restlichen anbauteile ziemlich hochwertig sind und absolut ausreichend.  Code bremssattel vorn, x9 schaltwerk etc.... hab bis jetzt nix geändert ausser Verschleißteile und Lenker / Griffe. 



Thorri schrieb:


> Was hast du denn federtechnisch angepasst, bzw. welche hast du denn verbaut, damit es gut passt?
> Bezüglich dem Vivid Air R2c hab ich ja auch schon einiges über vorhandene Probleme und Anfälligkeit gelesen, was einen ja doch eher Richtung Stahlfeder tendieren läßt. Hast du sonst noch andere Parts verbaut (Bremsen, Kurbel,LRS, etc.) am DHX? Es 2013er Rockzone ist da ja bei diversen Parts schon bissl "hochwertiger"...denk ich mal...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Hi,
was würdet ihr mir für eine Feder für meinen Rock Shox Kage Rc empfehlen? Ich wiege 74kg inkl. Protektoren.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2014)

Kommt drauf an wie weich oder hart du es möchtest. Würde mal ne 400er testen.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie weich oder hart du es möchtest. Würde mal ne 400er testen.


Die 400er hab ich immoment dran aber der Sag Monitor zeigt mehr als maximal an, aber ich merk keinen Durschlag. Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine 450er probieren?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2014)

Der SAG Monitor funktioniert auch nicht soooo wirklich gut 
Besser nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Der SAG Monitor funktioniert auch nicht soooo wirklich gut
> Besser nachmessen.


Wie messe ich das nach?


----------



## Micha382 (1. Januar 2014)

Anhand des schwarzen Gummirings an den Federelementen


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Anhand des schwarzen Gummirings an den Federelementen [/quote
> Achso, ja, das hab ich schonmal gemacht und der ist bei großen Sprüngen ganz unten, also wäre ne 450er oder ne 500er besser,oder?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Anhand des schwarzen Gummirings an den Federelementen


Achso, ja, das hab ich schonmal gemacht und der ist bei großen Sprüngen ganz unten, also wäre ne 450er oder ne 500er besser,oder?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Januar 2014)

wie gesagt mit 105kg fahre ich ne 500er...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> wie gesagt mit 105kg fahre ich ne 500er...


Und hattest du schonmal einen Durchschlag?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Januar 2014)

naja bestimmt, aber das liegt dann wohl eher an nem fahrfehler oder zu hohem drop ins flat... aber normalerweise nutze ich max.80-90%
bei deinem gewicht solltest du 400 oder max 450 fahren... denke ich...

ist zudem auch geschmackssache.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> naja bestimmt, aber das liegt dann wohl eher an nem fahrfehler oder zu hohem drop ins flat... aber normalerweise nutze ich max.80-90%
> bei deinem gewicht solltest du 400 oder max 450 fahren... denke ich...
> 
> ist zudem auch geschmackssache.


Ok, dann werd ich erstmal die 400er dran lassen, danke.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Januar 2014)

genau  mach das und fahr erstmal so! wird passen!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> genau  mach das und fahr erstmal so! wird passen!


Yeah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorri (1. Januar 2014)

@S.Tschuschke: Möchte halt eben nicht ständig rummachen am Dämpfer. Beim Vivid Air hatten ja schon einige mal Probleme gehabt.....
Ob hochwertiger hin oder her....glaube, dass es dann doch auf´n Coil rauslaufen wird....also es DHX mit Boxxer RC und Kage RC Bei den
Parts kann man ja irgendwann immer noch bissl was ändern.

@TrailBiker1: Also es sieht schon klasse aus....obwohl das grün schon "knallig" ist


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Thorri schrieb:


> @S.Tschuschke: Möchte halt eben nicht ständig rummachen am Dämpfer. Beim Vivid Air hatten ja schon einige mal Probleme gehabt.....
> Ob hochwertiger hin oder her....glaube, dass es dann doch auf´n Coil rauslaufen wird....also es DHX mit Boxxer RC und Kage RC Bei den
> Parts kann man ja irgendwann immer noch bissl was ändern.
> 
> @TrailBiker1: Also es sieht schon klasse aus....obwohl das grün schon "knallig" ist


Ja, dieses knallige grün gefällt mir aber richtig gut. Als ich heut abend am Hometrail war(Dämmerung), hat dieses grün richtig fett geläuchtet, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Thorri (1. Januar 2014)

Ja, es hat was Im Vergleich zu dem Grau.... Denke, das wird es dann bei mir auch werden...bin vom 2013er Rockzone doch bissl von abgekommen.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Thorri schrieb:


> Ja, es hat was Im Vergleich zu dem Grau.... Denke, das wird es dann bei mir auch werden...bin vom 2013er Rockzone doch bissl von abgekommen.


Ja, also ich kann das Bike nur empfehlen. Es macht richtig Laune und die Boxxer und der Dämpfer sprechen richtig gut an. Ich hatte auch überlegt es in Pogo Grey zu holen aber ich bin froh das ich es nicht getan habe.Was mir bei den 2013er Torques halt nicht so gut gefällt ist der Rahmen. Dieses geschwungene Unterrohr am Dhx sieht richtig klasse aus finde ich.


----------



## ChrisCocoon (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nach langer Suche für das Canyon Torque DHX 2014 entschieden. Was mir allerdings zu schaffen macht ist die Farbwahl. Hat denn jemand schon das Bike in grau, bzw live Bilder? 
Falls mir das graue nicht zu sagen sollte möchte ich die neonfarben vom schwarzen Bike gerne entfernen falls das Aufkleber sind am Rahmen ? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit..

Grüße aus Mittelfranken


----------



## TrailBiker1 (2. Januar 2014)

ChrisCocoon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich nach langer Suche für das Canyon Torque DHX 2014 entschieden. Was mir allerdings zu schaffen macht ist die Farbwahl. Hat denn jemand schon das Bike in grau, bzw live Bilder?
> Falls mir das graue nicht zu sagen sollte möchte ich die neonfarben vom schwarzen Bike gerne entfernen falls das Aufkleber sind am Rahmen ? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit..
> ...


http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...x=94&ty=55&vpx=1010&vpy=294&hovh=132&hovw=176
Hier ist ein Bild von der Seite des Bikes


----------



## DerMetzger85 (2. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Ja, dieses knallige grün gefällt mir aber richtig gut. Als ich heut abend am Hometrail war(Dämmerung), hat dieses grün richtig fett geläuchtet, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.



Finde das GRÜN auch mega...wird auch meine Wahl sein!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (2. Januar 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Finde das GRÜN auch mega...wird auch meine Wahl sein!


----------



## ChrisCocoon (2. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=6qs&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1680&bih=876&tbm=isch&tbnid=0y3oyhik1g30TM:&imgrefurl=http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/list/?date=all&textfield=1&text=canyon%20torque&docid=EGKSShswSpLSiM&imgurl=http://ep3.pinkbike.org/p2pb10207157/p2pb10207157.jpg&w=220&h=165&ei=05m4UvOXAYbvswbk7IHwAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&dur=657&page=1&tbnh=132&tbnw=176&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:122&tx=94&ty=55&vpx=1010&vpy=294&hovh=132&hovw=176
> Hier ist ein Bild von der Seite des Bikes



Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (2. Januar 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes, wird bei der Boxxer Gabel ab Werk auch so mit dem Öl in den Tauchrohren gespart? 

An meiner alten Rock Shoxs Gabel für das Gapstar habe ich erstmal Öl nachfüllen müssen...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (2. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, wird bei der Boxxer Gabel ab Werk auch so mit dem Öl in den Tauchrohren gespart?
> 
> An meiner alten Rock Shoxs Gabel für das Gapstar habe ich erstmal Öl nachfüllen müssen...


Also bei mir war alles Top!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Januar 2014)

Wie man hört sind die öfters sparsam. Denke die 30 Minuten für das Einfüllen von Motoröl vor der ersten Fahrt sind gut investiert. Geht schnell und schadet nicht.


----------



## Thiel (2. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war alles Top!!!



Wieviel Öl kam denn bei dir aus den Tauchrohren raus ?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (2. Januar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wieviel Öl kam denn bei dir aus den Tauchrohren raus ?


So genau kann ich das nicht sagen, aber es war schon ein bisschen was.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (2. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Schutzfolie für mein Unterrohr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (2. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie man hört sind die öfters sparsam. Denke die 30 Minuten für das Einfüllen von Motoröl vor der ersten Fahrt sind gut investiert. Geht schnell und schadet nicht.




Danke für die Info, dann werde ich mir die Zeit nehmen


----------



## DerMetzger85 (3. Januar 2014)

Von wieviel Öl spricht man da...beim auffüllen?Und wo rein?


----------



## Thiel (3. Januar 2014)

Steht schon tausend mal im forum. Findet man auch mit google.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2014)

Dämpfungsseite 10ml
Federseite 40ml

Anleitung findest du auf der SRAM Seite, bei Google oder hier im Forum.


----------



## Killabeez (3. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand vielleicht den Lagerdurchmesser, Lagerbreite und den Schraubendurchmesser am Dämpfer für das Whipzone?


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Januar 2014)

Servus!
In Koblenz stehen übrigens mittlerweile alle 3 Grössen zur Parkplatz Probefahrt...
Hat noch einer einen Tipp für die Dämpferhärte bei 74 kg 'nackt'?
Die CaneCreek Seite spuckt ne 300er Feder aus... das kann nicht richtig sein...
Grüsse
Jan


----------



## TrailBiker1 (4. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Servus!
> In Koblenz stehen übrigens mittlerweile alle 3 Grössen zur Parkplatz Probefahrt...
> Hat noch einer einen Tipp für die Dämpferhärte bei 74 kg 'nackt'?
> Die CaneCreek Seite spuckt ne 300er Feder aus... das kann nicht richtig sein...
> ...


Es geht doch um das Whipzone, oder?...
300er stimmt auf keinen Fall. Ich fahre mit 74kg inkl. Protektoren ne 400er die von Anfang an am Rad ist. Ne 400er Feder ist für 70-80kg geeignet.


----------



## simdiem (4. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Servus!
> In Koblenz stehen übrigens mittlerweile alle 3 Grössen zur Parkplatz Probefahrt...
> Hat noch einer einen Tipp für die Dämpferhärte bei 74 kg 'nackt'?
> Die CaneCreek Seite spuckt ne 300er Feder aus... das kann nicht richtig sein...
> ...


400er dürfte schon hinkommen. Immerhin bist du fahrfertig bei 78-80 kg
Gruß Simion


----------



## Killabeez (4. Januar 2014)

Er meint aber glaub das Rockzone oder Flashzone, da im Whipzone kein Cane Creek Dämpfer verbaut ist.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (4. Januar 2014)

musst mal schauen ob de die richtige shock stroke eingegeben hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (4. Januar 2014)

Servus!
Wird ein Flashzone in L.
Danke für Eure Einschätzung...auf dem Parkplatz fühlte sich die 400er vom Sag her auch nich straff an... ist aber eben nur Parkplatz.
Ich werd dann mal die 400er nehmen und berichten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Januar 2014)

Sag ist überall gleich  egal ob im Keller oder auf dem Parkplatz. Stehst ja nur drauf und guckst wie weit es Einfedert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr im FRX mit CCDB auch ne 400er.


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sag ist überall gleich  egal ob im Keller oder auf dem Parkplatz. Stehst ja nur drauf und guckst wie weit es Einfedert.


Hast Recht... die Formulierung war etwas verkorkst...


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. Januar 2014)

Hat von euch einer das DHX gekauft ohne vorher in Koblenz ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## littlewhity (5. Januar 2014)

Jop.
Habs whipzone spontan gekauft. Rahmengröße S wird passen 

einfach nach dem Motto: wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade hin und her gerissen...im OUTLET ist nen 2013er Torque in ner L für 1699€.Eigentlich nen Schnäppchen. Aber ich bin eigentlich auf das Playzone aus. Von der Ausstattung sind ja beide Bikes identisch,nur gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht so beim 2013er.Außer das, dass 2013er die Boxxer dran hat. Aber die 20mm machen den Kohl auch nicht fett gegenüber der Domain...oder?!


----------



## littlewhity (5. Januar 2014)

Zeig mal her 

und: naja.. die 2013er waren noch FRX und nicht DHX :/


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. Januar 2014)

...macht mir die Entscheidung auch nicht leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (5. Januar 2014)

naja... was genau steht denn jetzt zur auswahl?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Januar 2014)

Wovon hängt die Entscheidung denn ab?!?


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. Januar 2014)

Finde vom Aussehen die DHX einfach besser...nur kann man bei dem Modell im Outlet Geld sparen und es ist ne Boxxer dran.

TORQUE FRX WHIPZONE WITH ROCKSHOX KAGE RC 2013 (1699€) vs. TORQUE DHX PLAYZONE 2014 (1799€)


----------



## Micha382 (5. Januar 2014)

Scheiß auf die 100€ und hol dir das DHX wenn es dir besser gefällt! 
Eine Gabel kann man tauschen, den Rahmen eher nicht und man lebt nur einmal...


----------



## littlewhity (5. Januar 2014)

Was haste denn fürn preislimit?

Sonst wäre das dhx whipzone evtl ne Lösung


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. Januar 2014)

Wollte unter 2000€ bleiben..deswegen wird es denke das Playzone.

Aber Canyon hat ja auch nette Lieferzeiten or


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (5. Januar 2014)

naja... aber die 100€ mehr fürs whipzone lohnt sich:
1. DHX Rahmen 
2. BoXXer

stand vor ein paar wochen selbst vor der entscheidung


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Januar 2014)

Willst ein DC oder SC haben? Das Playzone hat doch keine Doppelbrücke, oder?


----------



## Thorri (5. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> naja... aber die 100€ mehr fürs whipzone lohnt sich:
> 1. DHX Rahmen
> 2. BoXXer
> 
> stand vor ein paar wochen selbst vor der entscheidung



Und haste es DHX schon? Zufrieden?


----------



## littlewhity (6. Januar 2014)

Is bestellt... kommt hoffentlich bald


----------



## DerMetzger85 (6. Januar 2014)

DC? SC? Sry aber was heist das...


----------



## littlewhity (6. Januar 2014)

Double-crown, single-crown...
Also Doppel-/Einzelbrücke


----------



## littlewhity (6. Januar 2014)

Doppelbrücke= 200mm Federweg und etwas stabiler/besser für Downhill

Einzelbrücke= 180mm Federweg -> eher was für FR


----------



## DerMetzger85 (6. Januar 2014)

ok..ich konnt es mir denken!

THX


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Januar 2014)

Servus,

ich möchte hinten auf einer 203er Scheibe wechseln.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Sockel beim DHX ohne Adapter schon bei 180 mm.
Dann brauche ich doch nur einen PM+20 Adpater wie diesen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a99894/adapter-nr-6-27.html oder diesen: http://www.solidbikes.de/de/REVERSE...rk-Blue-to-enlarge-PM-160-standard-to--180-FR einfügen (ohne separate Schrauben.

Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## simdiem (7. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte hinten auf einer 203er Scheibe wechseln.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Sockel beim DHX ohne Adapter schon bei 180 mm.
> ...


Hey Jan,

beide von dir geposteten Adapter sollten funktionieren. Die längeren Schrauben benötigst du aber.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (7. Januar 2014)

Danke!
Kennt einer zufällig die Schraubenmasse?
Jan


----------



## simdiem (7. Januar 2014)

Nö keine Ahnung. Die Schrauben sollten normalerweise aber auch dabei sein. 

Eine Alternative hat noch Hope: 
H für PM auf Post Mount Vorderrad 183mm, schwarz
Art.-Nr. 61849916 || EAN: 5055168037363  || Hersteller-Artnr.: HBMHN

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe3ac7ee74a3b22fd5836f73d0b66e521/s/Hope-Adapter-Bremse.html

Hier sind zwei Schrauben dabei, mit denen der Adapter am Rahmen befestigt wird. Die Schrauben zur Befestigung des Bremssattels am Adapter sind ja an deinem Bike montiert. 

Gruß Simon.


----------



## simdiem (7. Januar 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Diese Woche soll ja das Playzone ausgeliefert werden. Hat jemand von euch schon eine Benachrichtigung bekommen? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (8. Januar 2014)

Kann vielleicht ein DHX Besitzer erzählen wie es sich fährt?
Will mir auch eins bestellen aber gibt ja noch nicht viele Meinungen zum DHX.
Werde aber denke mal nach Koblenz fahren (trotz 200km) und eins Probe sitzen/fahren.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (8. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht ein DHX Besitzer erzählen wie es sich fährt?
> Will mir auch eins bestellen aber gibt ja noch nicht viele Meinungen zum DHX.
> Werde aber denke mal nach Koblenz fahren (trotz 200km) und eins Probe sitzen/fahren.


Das Rad ist der Hammer!!! Ich hatte noch nie so gute Kontrolle über mein Rad wie mit diesem. Es lässt sich richtig gut händeln und es macht einfach nur Laune damit.Kann's nur empfehlen.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (8. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist der Hammer!!! Ich hatte noch nie so gute Kontrolle über mein Rad wie mit diesem. Es lässt sich richtig gut händeln und es macht einfach nur Laune damit.Kann's nur empfehlen.



Was hast du vorher für ein Bike gehabt?
Du hast ja das Whipzone oder?
Bei mir wird es dann das Rockzone.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (8. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Was hast du vorher für ein Bike gehabt?
> Du hast ja das Whipzone oder?
> Bei mir wird es dann das Rockzone.


Ja ich hab das Whipzone. Vorher hatte ich ein Specialized Enduro,aber das Dhx fährt sich viel besser. Das Rockzone ist auch cool aber ich wollte halt dieses Toxic Black und es ist halt auch noch günstiger als das Rockzone.


----------



## Thorri (8. Januar 2014)

So, nach langem hin und her, Rockzone 2013 oder es DHX Whipzone, habe ich jetzt es DHX bestellt. Laut Canyon soll es in der 3. KW fertig sein. Werde es in Koblenz abholen. Hoffentlich klappt alles....wollte gerne die Vorderradbremse auf den rechten Bremshebel haben. Vielleicht klappt es so oder ich werde wohl noch nen gesonderten Termin an diesem Tag für die Werkstatt ausmachen.
Weiß vielleicht jemand welche Federn in der Boxxer RC und im Kage RC sereienmäßig verbaut sind? Können die eventuell bei Canyon vor Ort angepasst bzw. getauscht werden? Freue mich schon bissl auf´s Bike und bin gespannt, wie es sich so "schlägt"


----------



## TrailBiker1 (8. Januar 2014)

Thorri schrieb:


> So, nach langem hin und her, Rockzone 2013 oder es DHX Whipzone, habe ich jetzt es DHX bestellt. Laut Canyon soll es in der 3. KW fertig sein. Werde es in Koblenz abholen. Hoffentlich klappt alles....wollte gerne die Vorderradbremse auf den rechten Bremshebel haben. Vielleicht klappt es so oder ich werde wohl noch nen gesonderten Termin an diesem Tag für die Werkstatt ausmachen.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand welche Federn in der Boxxer RC und im Kage RC sereienmäßig verbaut sind? Können die eventuell bei Canyon vor Ort angepasst bzw. getauscht werden? Freue mich schon bissl auf´s Bike und bin gespannt, wie es sich so "schlägt"


In der Boxxer ist die rote Feder drin und im Kage ist ne 400er Feder verbaut, aber ob Canyon die vor Ort tauscht, weiß ich nicht.Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zum Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mir auch einen Hobel für den park zulegen will soll es ein DHX werden.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand was zur Performance der Rs Domain RC sagen die am Playzone verbaut ist? Ist die wirklich so schlecht wie man hört?
Ich möchte eigentlich das DHX mit SC Gabel da es ggf. doch mal auf die ein oder andere "härtere" Tour gefahren werden soll. Mit einer DC Gabel sollen ja Tourer eher "unmöglich" sein wie man hier liest. Die 11-36 Kassette des playzone spricht auch eher dafür das man noch einen kleinen Berg damit bewältigen kann. 
Desweiteren hänge ich wie immer zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen. Ich bin 1,82cm größ mit einer SL von ca. 88cm. Also von den Proportionen her eher lange Bein und kurzer Oberkörper. Bei meinem Nerve AL+ habe ich mich damals für L entschieden was aber nur für mich nur mit einem 45mm Vorbau passt. Soll ich beim DHX nun eher den M oder L Rahmen nehmen? Ich persönlich würde eher zum M Rahmen tendieren.


----------



## Killabeez (9. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> In der Boxxer ist die rote Feder drin und im Kage ist ne 400er Feder verbaut, aber ob Canyon die vor Ort tauscht, weiß ich nicht.Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zum Rad.


 
Jap, mir wurde am Telefon auch die Auskunft gegeben dass beide Federn für ein Gewicht von 72 -81 Kg eingebaut sind, sollte man schwerer sein oder andere Federn wünschen, kann man bei der Bestellung unter Anmerkung dies angeben.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (9. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich mir auch einen Hobel für den park zulegen will soll es ein DHX werden.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand was zur Performance der Rs Domain RC sagen die am Playzone verbaut ist? Ist die wirklich so schlecht wie man hört?
> Ich möchte eigentlich das DHX mit SC Gabel da es ggf. doch mal auf die ein oder andere "härtere" Tour gefahren werden soll. Mit einer DC Gabel sollen ja Tourer eher "unmöglich" sein wie man hier liest. Die 11-36 Kassette des playzone spricht auch eher dafür das man noch einen kleinen Berg damit bewältigen kann.
> Desweiteren hänge ich wie immer zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen. Ich bin 1,82cm größ mit einer SL von ca. 88cm. Also von den Proportionen her eher lange Bein und kurzer Oberkörper. Bei meinem Nerve AL+ habe ich mich damals für L entschieden was aber nur für mich nur mit einem 45mm Vorbau passt. Soll ich beim DHX nun eher den M oder L Rahmen nehmen? Ich persönlich würde eher zum M Rahmen tendieren.


Ich bin auch 1.82m groß und hab ne SL von 86/87cm, hab Größe M und es passt perfekt. Also ich würde dir zu M raten. Man sagt ja beim Downhiller soll man lieber die kleinere Größe nehmen anstatt die größere.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2014)

Und welche Federhärten würdet Ihr beim Playzone empfehlen? Für die Domain denke ich mal die harte da ich auch eine harte in meiner Sektor habe und gut damit zurecht komme. Oder ist das nicht vergleichbar? Und welche Federhärte beim Dämpfer? Weiß einer welche Federhärten beim M Rahmen verbaut werden?

Edit: Achja, fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 95kg.


----------



## Iconx (9. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Jap, mir wurde am Telefon auch die Auskunft gegeben dass beide Federn für ein Gewicht von 72 -81 Kg eingebaut sind, sollte man schwerer sein oder andere Federn wünschen, kann man bei der Bestellung unter Anmerkung dies angeben.



Das gilt für die Gabel - aber nicht für den Dämpfer. Die Standardfederhärte am Dämpfer ist abhängig von der Größe, bei einem M 400, bei meinem L 450.


----------



## Killabeez (9. Januar 2014)

Iconx schrieb:


> Das gilt für die Gabel - aber nicht für den Dämpfer. Die Standardfederhärte am Dämpfer ist abhängig von der Größe, bei einem M 400, bei meinem L 450.


 
Das wurde mir so leider nicht mitgeteilt... Naja wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorri (9. Januar 2014)

Hab das DHX in L geordert...also ist dann ne 450er Feder drin. Dann werde ich bei nem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 100 kg also doch die Federn tauschen müssen. Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tip welche im DHX gut funktionieren? Oder gibt´s wegen dem neuen Rahmen noch zu wenig Erfahrung...


----------



## DerMetzger85 (10. Januar 2014)

Hm bei der Aussage..das man beim Downhiller ne Nr kleiner nimmt...sollte ich dann bei 1,88m auch die M nehmen?Kaum vorstellbar das es dann passt...


----------



## DerMetzger85 (10. Januar 2014)

Mich würden auch noch nen paar Infos interessieren zu der RS Domain...


----------



## Quiesel (10. Januar 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Hm bei der Aussage..das man beim Downhiller ne Nr kleiner nimmt...sollte ich dann bei 1,88m auch die M nehmen?Kaum vorstellbar das es dann passt...


Eher ne Nummer kleiner als ne Nummer größer ... Wenn es nicht eindeutig ist  aber wenn es eindeutig ist würd ich schon zu der entsprechenden Größe greifen. Es sei denn es gibt persönliche preferenzen. Kleiner ist agiler und verspielter größer gibt halt laufruhe... Wie man es mag! Mit 1,88 würde ich l nehmen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (10. Januar 2014)

Bei 1.88 auf jeden fall L nehmen!
Ich bin 172, und bin das dhx in s und M Gefahren und bei mir käme S absolut nicht nich frage. Viel zu klein bzw zu kurz! Ich hing auf dem Ding echt wie der Affe aufm schl.... Ohne Mist!


----------



## Killabeez (10. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Bei 1.88 auf jeden fall L nehmen!
> Ich bin 172, und bin das dhx in s und M Gefahren und bei mir käme S absolut nicht nich frage. Viel zu klein bzw zu kurz! Ich hing auf dem Ding echt wie der Affe aufm schl.... Ohne Mist!



Mit 172 ein M? Du bringst mich total durcheinander... Habe bei 183 ein M bestellt. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## simdiem (10. Januar 2014)

Bin 1,76 bzw 1,77 und fahre auch ein FRX in M. Das DHX wird ebenfalls ein M. Schrittlänge ist bei mir 80-81cm soweit ich mich erinnern kann ^^


----------



## MA85 (10. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Mit 172 ein M? Du bringst mich total durcheinander... Habe bei 183 ein M bestellt. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?


Müsst ich ma nachmessen, hab aber grad nix dazu hier. Klar ein M. S wird für Frauen oder halt Männer deutlich unter 1.70 interessant werden. Aber S war mir echt viel zu klein. Da meinte der Verkäufer direkt schon das sähe ziemlich lustig aus. Beim enduro (stive) fahr ich auch M und das war auch laut canyon damals total eindeutig bei meiner Größe.


----------



## JaSon78 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Zum Vergleich bei mir: Habe bei 185 cm und 94 SL in Koblenz auf dem M und L gesessen. Das M war mir mit Reach 404 zu kurz (was beim Demo Grösse S wäre). Das L passt mit Reach 430 für mich gut (analog Demo in M).
Grüsse
Jan


----------



## simdiem (10. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir wird es diese Woche nix mit dem DHX. Ich habe am Mittwoch Abend angerufen und nach einer Auskunft gefragt. Gestern dann eine Mail bekommen, dass es wohl Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche wird. Da ich bis heute Abend noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen habe, wird es wohl hoffentlich nächste Woche werden :-/ Und dieses Wochenende macht Beerfelden nochmal auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorri (11. Januar 2014)

Yiepiieeeh...heute Mail bekommen...DHX steht zur Abholung bereitBin mal gespannt, ob das mit dem "Optitune" klappt bzw. wie das überhaupt funktioniert. Sollte ich mir lieber selbst andere Federn einbauen? ....und bin mal gespannt, ob das mit der Montage der Vorderradbremse auf den rechten Bremshebel geklappt hat..hab ich mal als Anmerkung bei der Bestellung angegeben. Naja, vielleicht mach ich für den Tag der Abholung gleich noch nen Termin für die Werkstatt aus


----------



## MA85 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich kann meins auch am Mittwoch morgen abholen. 
Hatte heut morgen um 6.06 Uhr die Mail mit dem Link bekommen. Hätte nie gedacht das die Samstags und vor allem außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten kommt!


----------



## littlewhity (11. Januar 2014)

überweis Montag das Geld und bekomms dann direkt verschickt 

nur scheiße, dass ich die nächsten 1-2 monate nicht fahren darf


----------



## Killabeez (11. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> überweis Montag das Geld und bekomms dann direkt verschickt
> 
> nur scheiße, dass ich die nächsten 1-2 monate nicht fahren darf



Wann hast du bestellt? Ich hab mein whipzone schon Weihnachten bestellt und noch keine email erhalten


----------



## littlewhity (11. Januar 2014)

hol mir NUR ein FRX whipzone... 
hat sich spontan ergeben (outlet)

DARF JA EH NICHT FAHREN


----------



## simdiem (11. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hol mir NUR ein FRX whipzone...
> hat sich spontan ergeben (outlet)
> 
> DARF JA EH NICHT FAHREN


Lieber so als mitten in der Saison.  

In dem Sinne eine gute Besserung!

Gruß Simon 

@Thorri : Welches DHX hast du bestellt?


----------



## littlewhity (11. Januar 2014)

Ist aber fies :/
darf mir jetzt MINDESTENS 2 Monate das neue Bike anschauen, aber darfs nicht benutzen


----------



## LukasL (11. Januar 2014)

Dann wirds auch net dreckig! ;-)


----------



## littlewhity (11. Januar 2014)

Ach was 
ich lass meine Freundin fahren (bzw. zwing sie dazu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte das 12er FRX in M bei 1,78m und hätte es gerne in L probiert, zum Teil war mir das M zu kurz. Das sind halt die Vorlieben.


----------



## Thorri (12. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Lieber so als mitten in der Saison.
> 
> In dem Sinne eine gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



Servus.....hab mir es DHX Whipzone in toxicblack bestellt.....


----------



## Killabeez (12. Januar 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob mein Whipzone in schwarz wirklich die Woche kommt...

In Grau hat es noch keiner erhalten? Würd gern mehr Bilder sehen als die zwei in Google.


----------



## MA85 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomm meins in grau am Mittwoch. Steht aber auch ein rockzone in grau bei canyon!


----------



## Killabeez (12. Januar 2014)

Danke dir fürs Bild, ich wohn zu weit weg um bei Canyon vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## MonsterJoe (13. Januar 2014)

in grau sieht es ja recht scharf aus! wäre nur dieses gelbe gelumpe nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (13. Januar 2014)

Ich finde ja die Versteifung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelstütze mega hässlich! Man sieht die Schweißnähte sehr deutlich und auch das Stück was eingesetzt wurde! Ich hoff dass es beim schwarzen nicht zu sehr auffällt


----------



## simdiem (14. Januar 2014)

So mein DHX ist seit gestern auch fertig montiert und verschickt. 
Nur leider steht es mal wieder allem Anschein nach in Neuwied rum  Da kann Canyon nix dafür aber nerven tut mich das schon ein wenig. Vorallem da ich am Sonntag in Beerfelden mal eins in echt in der Hand halten durfte  
Aber seht selbst: http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/report_popup.jsp?&lang=de&idc=00340434126643100249

Gruß Simon


----------



## sebazzo (14. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,
möchte mir ein Torque DHX holen, bin aber nur an dem Rahmen ohne Dämpfer interessiert. Hat wer Interesse an Komponenten vom Flashzone? ich reiss die Liste mal kurz an: z.B. Fox 40 Float 1300€, Deemax Ultimate 600€, E13 LG1r Kurbeln 150€, CCDB Coil Dämpfer 300€, Saint Bremsen 250€.

Wenn ein paar Leute mitmachen, gibts Neuteile zu sehr fairen Preisen für alle Teilnehmer. Das Bike wird sofort zerlegt und keinen Meter gefahren. Bezahlung natürlich erst erforderlich nachdem das Bike zu mir geliefert wurde. Mein Grösse (S) ist lieferbar beim Flashzone, das Ganze soll am 1.2. ablaufen.

Wenn Ihr schon stolze DHX-Besitzer seid, dann hättet Ihr Gewissheit, dass die Teile 100% an Euer Bike ranpassen, also nix von wegen Leitungslänge, Achsmass oder Schaftlänge rumärgern  Am Torque FRX passen die Teile natürlich genauso.

wer ernsthaft Interesse hat, bitte PN an mich (hab kein Bock im Forum gross rumzudiskutieren, wens nicht interessiert, einfach nicht beachten  )

Grüssle!


----------



## Micha382 (14. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> So mein DHX ist seit gestern auch fertig montiert und verschickt.
> Nur leider steht es mal wieder allem Anschein nach in Neuwied rum  Da kann Canyon nix dafür aber nerven tut mich das schon ein wenig. Vorallem da ich am Sonntag in Beerfelden mal eins in echt in der Hand halten durfte
> Aber seht selbst: http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/report_popup.jsp?&lang=de&idc=00340434126643100249
> 
> Gruß Simon



Das ist garantiert morgen da. Über Nacht macht's meistens ordentliche Fortschritte


----------



## littlewhity (14. Januar 2014)

Immerhin können wir alle gucken, wann es bei dir angkommt 
viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## simdiem (14. Januar 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert morgen da. Über Nacht macht's meistens ordentliche Fortschritte


Leider hat es von gestern Nacht auf heute Nacht wirklich nur rumgestanden. Ich hoffe auch, dass es morgen kommt. Vielleicht klappts ja, wenn jetzt vier Daumen gedrückt sind  


littlewhity schrieb:


> Immerhin können wir alle gucken, wann es bei dir angkommt
> viel Spaß mit dem Teil


So siehts aus ^^. Naja bis ich damit "Spass beim Fahren" haben werde werden noch einige Wochen vergehen. Ich schätz mal 3. Das wird ein umfangreicher Umbau  Aber aufs Schrauben und bekleben freue ich mich auch schon.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Micha382 (14. Januar 2014)

Die Daumen sind gedrückt und ich hoffe du machst einen Umbauthread mit vielen Bildern


----------



## simdiem (14. Januar 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Die Daumen sind gedrückt und ich hoffe du machst einen Umbauthread mit vielen Bildern


Danke dir  . Also ein extra Umbauthema will ich nicht machen, aber wenn Interesse besteht, dann werde ich es hier in diesem Thema dokumentieren.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Ludwig23 (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, kann mal jemand etwas über den Hinterbau vom Canyon Torque DHX sagen (am besten mit Cane Creek als Dämpfer) ?
Vieleicht auch mit ein paar anderen Bikes vergleichen. Und ein paar Stärken und Schwächen aufzählen.
Grüße Ludwig


----------



## Micha382 (15. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke dir  . Also ein extra Umbauthema will ich nicht machen, aber wenn Interesse besteht, dann werde ich es hier in diesem Thema dokumentieren.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Heute kommt ein Paket
Ich fände es cool und nett anzuschauen wenn's ein paar Bilder dazu gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (15. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern auch endlich mein DHX Whipzone erhalten, leider hat es geregnet und ich konnte nur auf der Straße auf und ab fahren.

Fazit: Sieht sehr geil aus, aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind sehr steif, momentaner SAG vorne/ hinten 15-20%. Werde heute oder morgen das Öl in der Gabel wechseln und richtig befüllen. Den Dämpfer werde ich ausbauen und Huber Buchsen bestellen, da diese bei meinem Enduro schon Wunder gewirkt haben.

Gruß Chris


----------



## littlewhity (15. Januar 2014)

Und?
Das Bike schon zusammengeschraubt?


----------



## simdiem (15. Januar 2014)

*Teil 1: *


Micha382 schrieb:


> Heute kommt ein Paket
> Ich fände es cool und nett anzuschauen wenn's ein paar Bilder dazu gibt


Alles klar, und los gehts!


littlewhity schrieb:


> Und?
> Das Bike schon zusammengeschraubt?



Sodele. Euer Daumen drücken hat scheinbar Wunder bewirkt. Heute wurde mein DHX geliefert. Das war das erste Bike, das ich nicht selber annehmen konnte... irgendwann ist jedes Studentenleben halt mal zu Ende 

Das Kartondesign hat sich im Vergleich zum FRX geändert. Aber ich finde den auch ziemlich schick. Sehr erfreulich fande ich, dass DHL scheinbar wirklich sehr sorgsam damit umgegangen ist. Es gibt keinerlei Druckstellen am Karton! 








Nachwuchs! Das kleine bekommt ein Geschwisterchen ^^. Hoffentlich gibts kein Neid  




Was mich beim auspacken richtig erstaunt hat ist, wie verdammt klein der Rahmen eigentlich ist. Das extrem kürzere Sitzrohr in Verbindung mit dem tiefer nach unten gezogene Oberrohr fällt richtig extrem auf. Vorallem im direkten Vergleich zum FRX. 
Nach wie vor bin ich von den Decalfarben nicht begeistert. Allerdings ist das ja auch das erste, was ich an dem Rahmen ändern werde. Gleichzeitig ist dieser Teil derjenige, der wahrscheinlich am meisten Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird ^^. 





Ich habe das DHX für euch mal geschwind zusammengeschraubt. Nur damit ihr es mal in komplett sehen könnt. Das Gewicht liegt ohne Pedale bei genau 17,00 kg. Damit ist das gute Stück 200 gr schwerer als angegeben. Ziemlich verschmerzbar, wie ich finde .








So, ich verschwinde dann mal wieder im Keller. Das gute Stück wird jetzt komplett zerlegt. Wer Interesse an irgendwelchen Teilen außer dem Rahmen (der bleibt meiner ^^) hat, der darf sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Dice8 (15. Januar 2014)

Schönes Teil! Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich die RS Domain RC so schlägt. Kann mich noch nicht wirklich zwischen dem Playzone und den Whipzone entscheiden.


----------



## simdiem (15. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich die RS Domain RC so schlägt. Kann mich noch nicht wirklich zwischen dem Playzone und den Whipzone entscheiden.


Diese Frage werde ich dir leider nicht beantworten können, da ich die Gabel ungefahren verkaufen werde. Du darfst sie aber gern kaufen und ausprobieren  

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dice8 (15. Januar 2014)

Ne 180er Domain in nem Nerve würde doch eine seltsame Geo ergeben


----------



## simdiem (15. Januar 2014)

Machbar is alles  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

@simdiem 

Wie willst du die Decalfarben ändern bzw. entfernen? Ein Bekannter von mir wollte auch das Canyon kaufen und da ihm das Grün nicht gefällt entfernen, allerdings kam von Canyon die Email dass die Garantie erlischt wenn er das macht...


----------



## simdiem (16. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> @simdiem
> 
> Wie willst du die Decalfarben ändern bzw. entfernen? Ein Bekannter von mir wollte auch das Canyon kaufen und da ihm das Grün nicht gefällt entfernen, allerdings kam von Canyon die Email dass die Garantie erlischt wenn er das macht...



Ja exakt das habe ich vor. Diese Decals sind aufgedruckt. Und damit vergleichbar mit einen Aufkleber. Eine Schwächung des Rahmens durch Materialabtrag oder ähnliches findet nicht statt. Aceton ist zum entfetten. Man stelle sich vor man wollte die Rahmenoberfläche entfetten, um zum Beispiel eine Steinschlagschutzfolie anzubringen. Und schupps haben sich die Decals auf einmal aufgelöst. Blöd gelaufen. Ich habe gestern Abend ausprobiert welche Folienfarbe gut als Schriftzug aussieht. Dazu habe ich grob Folienstücke über die Buchstaben geklebt. Beim abziehen hat sich stellenweise das aufgedruckte decal mit abgelöst. Ohhh ist meine Garantie jetzt erloschen? ^^ Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Aussage vor Gericht nicht haltbar sein wird. Und was ist wenn sich die Decals im Gebrauch abreiben? Ist meine Garantie dann auch futsch? Darf ich das Rad überhaupt fahren, wenn ich die Garantie behalten möchte? ^^ Du merkst worauf ich hinaus will  .  

Anders siehts beim umeloxieren aus. Dort findet ein Materialabtrag statt, auch wenn der im tausendstel Millimeterbereich liegt. In dem Fall kann ich es nachvollziehen, wenn die Garantie erlischt.

Viele Grüße Simon

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung  Ich denke mir die Aussage kommt daher, dass es ihnen nicht passt wenn das Firmenlogo nicht mehr am Bike zu finden ist. Aber gleich mit Garantie-Verlust zu drohen find ich schwach.

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Umbau, bei mir werden erstmal die Griffe geändert, alles andere bleibt vorerst so.

Ach ja, bin auch über die Rahmengröße erschrocken gewesen, hab ja M bestellt und es ist doch sehr kompakt das Rad. Bin also mit meinen 183 und 85cm SL an der Grenze zum L.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Nduro (16. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, mit den Grünen Aufklebern sieht es ja echt furchtbar aus. Bin aber sicher das du was schönes daraus machts. Bin mal gespannt.

Das Frx bleibt oder?


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Januar 2014)

Bitte poste doch mal ein paar Bilder (mit einzelnen Schritten) wenn du die Decals entfernst.


----------



## MA85 (16. Januar 2014)

Leute das sind keine Aufkleber! Bei anodisierten Rahmen sind die decals aufgedruckt. Kann man ganz Easy mit Verdünnung abwaschen und der anodisierung passiert garnichts. Bei meinem strive von 2012 hab ich auch den weißen Teil am oberrohr entfernt weil es total schlecht gehalten hat und Sau schnell verkratzt war! Verdünnung runterwaschen is keine 20 min Arbeit! Wenn man fertig is den Rahmen mit mehrzweck kriechöl, wd40 ect einsprühen und abwischen dann ist's geschützt und sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## floleerau (16. Januar 2014)

Habe das auch an meinem fr probiert mit Aceton aber wie genau muss man das machen muss man die Schrift ein bisschen einweichen ich habe es mit einem Schwamm probiert und es hat ewig gedauert und letztendlich habe ich aufgegeben


----------



## floleerau (16. Januar 2014)

Oder funktioniert das bei einem Rahmen von 2009 nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

hmm, die 2009er klenn ich leider nicht. An meinem 2013er FRX hab ich die gelben Decals in dem Mini-Dreieck an der Sattelstützenklemmung mit Aceton entfernt. Sache von 5 Min., keine Rückstände, die Anodisierung hats auch nicht gejuckt.

Was anderes: kann jemand was zur neuen 12er Steckachse für den Hinterbau sagen? Canyon sagt ja was von Eigenentwicklung, und ich hätte gern gewusst, ob das Ding gut zu handhaben ist und generell einen guten Eindruck macht...


----------



## Dice8 (16. Januar 2014)

@simdiem : Sind bei dem Rad auch die weiche und harte Feder für die Domain wie bei der Aftermarketware dabei?


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> @simdiem : Sind bei dem Rad auch die weiche und harte Feder für die Domain wie bei der Aftermarketware dabei?


 
Nein, es sind keine zusätzlichen Federn dabei. Man muss bei der Bestellung angeben dass man andere Feder eingebaut haben möchte.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> hmm, die 2009er klenn ich leider nicht. An meinem 2013er FRX hab ich die gelben Decals in dem Mini-Dreieck an der Sattelstützenklemmung mit Aceton entfernt. Sache von 5 Min., keine Rückstände, die Anodisierung hats auch nicht gejuckt.
> 
> Was anderes: kann jemand was zur neuen 12er Steckachse für den Hinterbau sagen? Canyon sagt ja was von Eigenentwicklung, und ich hätte gern gewusst, ob das Ding gut zu handhaben ist und generell einen guten Eindruck macht...


 

Handhabung ist kein Problem, lässt sich mit einem Imbussschlüssel anziehen, an der Seite mit dem Imbussloch ist die Schraube mit einer 45° Schräge gefertigt und auf der anderen Seite ist das Gewinde. Ich persönlich habe sie mir stabiler vorgestellt, die Wandstärke ist doch sehr dünn, denke sogar Baugleich wie die Steckachse an meinem EX Gapstar.


----------



## littlewhity (16. Januar 2014)

na da bekommt man ja direkt gute Laune 
heute 3 Mails von Canyon bekommen...
1. Zahlungseingang (12.15Uhr)
2. Bestellung wird zusammengestellt (13.07Uhr)
3. Versandbestätigung (13.22Uhr)


----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Handhabung ist kein Problem, lässt sich mit einem Imbussschlüssel anziehen, an der Seite mit dem Imbussloch ist die Schraube mit einer 45° Schräge gefertigt und auf der anderen Seite ist das Gewinde. Ich persönlich habe sie mir stabiler vorgestellt, die Wandstärke ist doch sehr dünn, denke sogar Baugleich wie die Steckachse an meinem EX Gapstar.



ok, danke schon mal für die Antwort. Dünne Wandstärke klingt nicht so vertrauenerweckend. Meinst Du die alte Syntace X12 vom FRX könnte passen? oder ist da alles neuausbaldowert?


----------



## MA85 (16. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> ok, danke schon mal für die Antwort. Dünne Wandstärke klingt nicht so vertrauenerweckend. Meinst Du die alte Syntace X12 vom FRX könnte passen? oder ist da alles neuausbaldowert?


Alte x12 passt auf keinen fall da die neue einen konischen Kopf hat. Auf mich macht die neue Achse aber insgesamt nen stabileren Eindruck! Vor allem die Ausfallenden sind massiver!


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

Kann mir einer erklären warum die Steckachsen nicht noch massiver gemacht werden? Dienen die im Notfall als Sollbruchstelle oder ist es einfach wegen der Gewichtsreduzierung?


----------



## Basscommander (16. Januar 2014)

Wozu unnötig viel Material verwenden, wenn die aktuelle Menge ausreicht?!

Keiner Teil am Rande
- Vergleich FRX 2012 zu DHX 2014:

Das FRX ist nicht schlecht und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Das DHX funktioniert deutlich besser, weil:
Raderhebungskurve besser, Anti-Squat deutlich effektiver, mehr Beinfreiheit, subjektiv besser kontrollierbar, liegt satter auf dem Trail, alles in allem fühlt sich das FRX dagegen an, wie ein Stück Holz... ^^


----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Alte x12 passt auf keinen fall da die neue einen konischen Kopf hat. Auf mich macht die neue Achse aber insgesamt nen stabileren Eindruck! Vor allem die Ausfallenden sind massiver!



merci Dir! das hört sich gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Wozu unnötig viel Material verwenden, wenn die aktuelle Menge ausreicht?!
> 
> Keiner Teil am Rande
> - Vergleich FRX 2012 zu DHX 2014:
> ...



Hat sich das FRX von 2012 zu 2013 so stark geändert? Denn die Geo des 2013er FRX ist mit dem DHX identisch. Genau die gleichen Geometrie-Daten und die Dame am Canyon Telefon hat das heut auch nochmal bestätigt. DHX = Facelift mit etwas mehr Federweg (jetz mal Details wie neue Achse und so aussen vor)

Ich will das DHX hauptsächlich wg dem Raw-Finish, fahrwerksmässig erwarte ich mir genau 0 Unterschied und das ist auch gut so, denn mein 13er FRX ist genial!  (wer nen hübschen neuwertigen FRX Rahmen will, siehe meine Anzeigen ;-) )


----------



## MA85 (16. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären warum die Steckachsen nicht noch massiver gemacht werden? Dienen die im Notfall als Sollbruchstelle oder ist es einfach wegen der Gewichtsreduzierung?


Weil das Quatsch is! Das Rad lastet ja auch nicht voll auf der Achse sondern sitzt vormgeschlossen im ausfallende und wird durch die Achse eigentlich blos geführt und geklemmt! Deshalb muss sie auch keine Scherkräfte aushalten.Der Durchmesser der Achse hat überwiegend Einfluss auf die seitliche steifigkeit vom hinter oder Vorderrad!


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank, jetzt weiß ich dass auch mal 

Wir hatten ja das Thema mit dem Gabelservice schon, hab heute das Öl an der Rock Shoxs Gabel gewechselt und müsste erschreckend feststellen dass insgesamt (beide Seiten) nur 28ml eingefüllt waren...

Also es ist Ratsam den kleinen Service an der Gabel zu machen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Hat sich das FRX von 2012 zu 2013 so stark geändert? Denn die Geo des 2013er FRX ist mit dem DHX identisch. Genau die gleichen Geometrie-Daten und die Dame am Canyon Telefon hat das heut auch nochmal bestätigt. DHX = Facelift mit etwas mehr Federweg (jetz mal Details wie neue Achse und so aussen vor)
> 
> Ich will das DHX hauptsächlich wg dem Raw-Finish, fahrwerksmässig erwarte ich mir genau 0 Unterschied und das ist auch gut so, denn mein 13er FRX ist genial!  (wer nen hübschen neuwertigen FRX Rahmen will, siehe meine Anzeigen ;-) )



Ist da wirklich kein Unterschied vom 2013er FRX zum DHX außer dem Design? Dachte das wäre nicht nur ein Facelift sondern ein neues Konzept/Optimierung.


----------



## simdiem (16. Januar 2014)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mit den Grünen Aufklebern sieht es ja echt furchtbar aus. Bin aber sicher das du was schönes daraus machts. Bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Das Frx bleibt oder?


Schön, dass noch jemand meiner Meinung ist ;-) ! Ja das FRX bleibt natürlich bei mir!!! Das werde ich unter keinen Umständen verkaufen! Das FRX wird als reines Touren Rad in Zukunft gefahren und eventuell in die Richtung auch noch optimiert. (eventuell Luftfederelemente)



Kurtchen schrieb:


> Bitte poste doch mal ein paar Bilder (mit einzelnen Schritten) wenn du die Decals entfernst.


Wenn du das gerne sehen möchtest, dann werde ich das natülich tun!



sebazzo schrieb:


> Was anderes: kann jemand was zur neuen 12er Steckachse für den Hinterbau sagen? Canyon sagt ja was von Eigenentwicklung, und ich hätte gern gewusst, ob das Ding gut zu handhaben ist und generell einen guten Eindruck macht...


Ja, die Achse macht einen guten Eindruck. Ist von den Dimensionen ähnlich der Syntace. Nur in dem Lösungsansatz, dass sich die Achse nicht selber lösen lässt, gehen Canyon und Syntace getrennte Wege. Bei Syntace besteht die Achse aus 2 Teilen. Zum einen aus der Achse selber, die an einem Ende ein Gewinde und auf der anderen Seite die Innensechskantaufnahme und einen Konus hat. Das zweite Teil ist ein Geschlitzter Kegel, der an dem Konus der Achse anliegt. Wenn die Achse festgezogen wird, spreizt der Konus der Achse den geschlitzen Kegel auseinander. Dadurch verklemmt sich die Ache im Ausfallende und kann sich nicht losvibrieren.

Canyon löst dies anders. Hier hat die Achse auch einen Konus, aber dafür keinen zusätzlichen Kegel. Anstelle des Kegel ist hier eine kegelförmige Unterlegscheibe, die beim Anziehen der Achse zwischen Ausfallende und Achsenkonus sitzt. Durch das weichere Material entsteht ein besserer Reibschluss, sodass ein losvibrieren verhindert wird.

So erkläre ich es mir jedenfalls.



Basscommander schrieb:


> Das FRX ist nicht schlecht und funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Das DHX funktioniert deutlich besser, weil:
> Raderhebungskurve besser, Anti-Squat deutlich effektiver, mehr Beinfreiheit, subjektiv besser kontrollierbar, liegt satter auf dem Trail, alles in allem fühlt sich das FRX dagegen an, wie ein Stück Holz... ^^


Woher hast du den Vergleich? Schon selber rausgefahren oder irgendwo gelesen?



MA85 schrieb:


> Weil das Quatsch is! Das Rad lastet ja auch nicht voll auf der Achse sondern sitzt vormgeschlossen im ausfallende und wird durch die Achse eigentlich blos geführt und geklemmt! Deshalb muss sie auch keine Scherkräfte aushalten. Der Durchmesser der Achse hat überwiegend Einfluss auf die seitliche steifigkeit vom hinter oder Vorderrad!


Das ist nur teilweise richtig. Die Achse hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit des Rades. Die Achse hat einen Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus, oder die Steifigkeit der Gabel an sich.
Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit des Rades hat nur die Art der Einspeichung, die Speichenspannung und die Anordnung der Speichenflansche an der Nabe.



sebazzo schrieb:


> Hat sich das FRX von 2012 zu 2013 so stark geändert? Denn die Geo des 2013er FRX ist mit dem DHX identisch. Genau die gleichen Geometrie-Daten und die Dame am Canyon Telefon hat das heut auch nochmal bestätigt. DHX = Facelift mit etwas mehr Federweg (jetz mal Details wie neue Achse und so aussen vor)



Das ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn. Das DHX hat gegenüber dem FRX andere Hebelverhältnisse in der Anlenkung. Dadurch ergibt sich eine andere Übersetzungs-Hub-Kennlinie. Somit ein anderer Hinterbau und ein anderes Fahrgefühl. Ein Facelift war das 2013er FRX gegenüber dem 2012er. Alleine aufgrund des kürzeren Sattelrohres ergibt sich beim DHX eine andere Geometrie.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Quiesel (16. Januar 2014)

Hey,
ich habe jetzt schon bei diversen DHX Flashzone gesehen, dass die noch den alten Decal auf der FOX 40 haben. Aber auf der Canyon Page und auch auf den Werbebildern mit Barell hat die FOX 40 den neuen Decal der 2014er Modellreihe mit der schrägen Aufschrift.
Weiß da jemand was drüber? 
Gruß


----------



## MA85 (16. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schön, dass noch jemand meiner Meinung ist ;-) ! Ja das FRX bleibt natürlich bei mir!!! Das werde ich unter keinen Umständen verkaufen! Das FRX wird als reines Touren Rad in Zukunft gefahren und eventuell in die Richtung auch noch optimiert. (eventuell Luftfederelemente)
> 
> 
> Wenn du das gerne sehen möchtest, dann werde ich das natülich tun!
> ...


Ich meine auch nicht das die Achse Einfluss auf die
" Laufrad"steifigkeit hat! War nicht optimal ausgedrückt von mir!


----------



## floleerau (16. Januar 2014)

noch mal die Frage mit dem Aceton? ?wie genau stellt ihr das an
was nimmt man einen Schwam ein Tuch!?
wäre super wenn das mir jemand mal Schritt für Schritt erklärt könnte.BITTE 
Mfg Florian


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2014)

Die von euch empfohlenen Griffe sind echt der Hammer, danke nochmal! Hab mal die Grünen ausprobiert, find es nicht mal schlecht, aber is Geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn. Das DHX hat gegenüber dem FRX andere Hebelverhältnisse in der Anlenkung. Dadurch ergibt sich eine andere Übersetzungs-Hub-Kennlinie. Somit ein anderer Hinterbau und ein anderes Fahrgefühl. Ein Facelift war das 2013er FRX gegenüber dem 2012er. Alleine aufgrund des kürzeren Sattelrohres ergibt sich beim DHX eine andere Geometrie.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Da muss ich jetzt noch mal Veto einlegen. Wie soll die Sattelrohrlänge das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen?  Durch das kürzere Sitzrohr verringert sich die Überstandshöhe, was nur im Stehen zählt. So oder so, der Sitzwinkel ist zum 2013er FRX genau gleich geblieben, also wer wirklich mim DHX pedalieren geht, muss die Stütze weiter ausfahren und hat dann genau die gleiche Position wie beim FRX.

Du hast aber recht was die Federung betrifft: die Hebelverhältnisse sind anders am Hinterbau, was einen längeren Federweg bewirkt. Eventuell auch eine andere Federungscharakteristik, kenne aber die genauen Umlenkverhältnisse nicht. Evt hat man auch einfach nur eine längere Wippe eingebaut, um dafür Platz zu machen wurde das Unterrohr geknickt. 

Die Federung muss man aber ganz klar vom Handling eines Bikes trennen. Also z.B. Wendigkeit und Leichtigkeit in Manual zu kommen ist die Kettenstrebenlänge. Reach und Stack = die "Drauf-Wohlfühldaten" für jeden Fahrer. Lenkwinkel = Nervosität vs Spurtreue, genauso der Radstand. 

Und diese Rahmengeometrie ist vom 2013er FRX zum 2014er DHX ganz genau gleich geblieben, auf den Millimeter. Hab die Geotabelle vom FRX noch hier, kann ich gern posten


----------



## simdiem (16. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht das die Achse Einfluss auf die
> " Laufrad"steifigkeit hat! War nicht optimal ausgedrückt von mir!


Kein Problem. Ich wollte nur Missverständnisse aus dem Weg räumen  


Killabeez schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267896
> Die von euch empfohlenen Griffe sind echt der Hammer, danke nochmal! Hab mal die Grünen ausprobiert, find es nicht mal schlecht, aber is Geschmacksache


Freut mich, dass du dich mit ihnen wohlfühlst. Wenn dir die Farbe gefällt ist doch alles in Butter  Zum Rahmen passen sie auf jeden Fall! 



sebazzo schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt noch mal Veto einlegen. Wie soll die Sattelrohrlänge das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen?  Durch das kürzere Sitzrohr verringert sich die Überstandshöhe, was nur im Stehen zählt. So oder so, der Sitzwinkel ist zum 2013er FRX genau gleich geblieben, also wer wirklich mim DHX pedalieren geht, muss die Stütze weiter ausfahren und hat dann genau die gleiche Position wie beim FRX.
> 
> Du hast aber recht was die Federung betrifft: die Hebelverhältnisse sind anders am Hinterbau, was einen längeren Federweg bewirkt. Eventuell auch eine andere Federungscharakteristik, kenne aber die genauen Umlenkverhältnisse nicht. Evt hat man auch einfach nur eine längere Wippe eingebaut, um dafür Platz zu machen wurde das Unterrohr geknickt.
> 
> ...



Ja und nein ^^. Ich habe die Geotabelle vom 13er nicht. Nur die vom 12er. Im Vergleich zum 12er gibt es definitiv Unterschiede. 

Es ist eben genau NICHT der Fall, dass nur die Wippe verlängert wurde! Wenn du die Wippe verlängern würdest, müsste das Oberrohr noch weiter höher, da der Dämpfer beim Einfedervorgang weiter nach oben ausgelenkt wird. Der Knick im Unterrohr ist deswegen da um den Befestigungspunkt des Dämpfers am Rahmen weiter nach unten zu bekommen. Dadurch kann dann auch das Oberrohr tiefer gesetzt werden. 
Gleichzeitig sinkt dadurch der Schwerpunkt, was auch einen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten und das von dir angesprochene "Bike in den Manual ziehen" hat. 
Das kürzere Sitzrohr bewirkt, dass du mit dem Rad beim fahren ganz anders arbeiten kannst. Das hatte ich damit gemeint.  
Von daher behaupte ich schon, dass es ein anderes Rad ist, respektive sich wie ein anderes Rad anfühlen wird. (zumindest in der Theorie ^^ )

Gruß Simon


----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

ach komm, im Ernst? Schwerpunkt tiefer? klar, nbisschen, aber so was merkt man doch nicht. Vlt wenn man sich ne Pinion Box untenreinhängt...

Meinetwegen hams die Federungskinematik insgesamt verändert, geschenkt. Aber die Geo is nunmal die gleiche von 13 auf 14, hier Screenshots von 2013:


----------



## simdiem (17. Januar 2014)

Geometrievergleich von M und L Rahmen der Modelle Frx 12 Frx 13 Dhx14 . Ich wechsle ja vom frx12 M auf das dhx14. Da sind schon Unterschiede. 

Vom 13 aufs dhx ist der Unterschied rein nach den Zahlen tatsächlich nicht so groß.


----------



## sebazzo (17. Januar 2014)

jo, ich seh gerade einmal einen Miilimeter weniger beim Stack von 2013 auf 2014. Wenn jemand allerdings vom 2012er umsteigt, so wie Du, wird sichs schon bemerkbar machen: Oberrohr, Winkel, Reach, Stack, Radstand, alles neu!


----------



## Dice8 (17. Januar 2014)

Aber warum beim DHX 20mm an Spacern? Sieht doch "unvorteilhaft" aus. (Nett ausgedrückt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> jo, ich seh gerade einmal einen Miilimeter weniger beim Stack von 2013 auf 2014. Wenn jemand allerdings vom 2012er umsteigt, so wie Du, wird sichs schon bemerkbar machen: Oberrohr, Winkel, Reach, Stack, Radstand, alles neu!


Ja du hattest recht. Mir war nicht mehr bewusst dass sich auch Rohrlängen vom 12er zum 13er geändert haben. Ich hatte irgendwie nur den Lenkwinkel im Kopf... 
Gruß Simon

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (17. Januar 2014)

Jetz stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, bei der veränderten Federungskinematik des 2014er, weiterhin den Vivid Air zu fahren. Der Vivid hat ja mit dem FRX hervorragend harmoniert, weiss jemand wie sich das DHX zum Vivid verhält?


----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2014)

Die 12er Bikes hatten doch nicht 740mm Lenkerbreite... Da waren doch auch schon die Spike 777 dran.


----------



## littlewhity (17. Januar 2014)

Fleißiger Postbote 



 

 

... steht bei meiner Freundin


----------



## simdiem (17. Januar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die 12er Bikes hatten doch nicht 740mm Lenkerbreite... Da waren doch auch schon die Spike 777 dran.


JAIN ^^. Also ich habe die Geometrietabelle vom frx12 5.0 Playzone genommen. An dem war kein Spike sondern ein Spoon Lenker verbaut. Und der hatte 740mm Breite. Die Rahmengeometriedaten sind aber bei allen FRX12 Modellvarianten identisch.

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2014)

Oh stimmt. Die Spoon hatte ich vergessen. Dann müsstest du es korrekterhalber aber "740 / 777" setzen


----------



## Dice8 (17. Januar 2014)

Habe mal eine Frage die leicht Offtopic ist. 
Whipzone oder das neue TuEs 2.0 (RAW)? Ausstattung und Geo ist fast gleich. Mir geht es eher um den Rahmen bzw. Haltbarkeit.


----------



## littlewhity (17. Januar 2014)

nimms Whipzone  
is halt nen canyon


----------



## Killabeez (17. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage die leicht Offtopic ist.
> Whipzone oder das neue TuEs 2.0 (RAW)? Ausstattung und Geo ist fast gleich. Mir geht es eher um den Rahmen bzw. Haltbarkeit.



Das von YT sieht noch stabiler aus meiner Meinung nach. Mein Kumpel hat es sich gestern bestellt, KW 13 gibt's dann den Test, mein Whipzone gegen sein TuEs


----------



## MA85 (18. Januar 2014)

Das tues ist ganz bestimmt etwas stabiler. Was aber nicht heißt das daß torque nicht stabil genug ist!!! Was bei mir immer absolut pro canyon ist sind wie sauber die aufgebaut sind. Die Züge und Leitungen sind immer perfekt und aufgeräumt verlegt! An den scheuerstellen sind schutzaufkleber. Unterrohr steinschlag schutz. Kettenstreben Schutz usw. Find da kommen die wenigsten Bikes nur annähernd dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (18. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein nettes gif zum Thema "Geometrieveränderung 2013/14?" Quelle: http://www.downhill911.com/mtb-news-express.php?n=444&canyon-torque-DHX


----------



## littlewhity (18. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage:
Habe ne fox van rc im bike, habe auch 20% SAG aufm Monitor
Lediglich ist die Feder doch eigentlich für weniger Gewicht (wiege 91kg)
 
PS: habe trackflip auf 185mm gestellt


----------



## littlewhity (18. Januar 2014)

Noch was:
Ist das normal, dass die Feder vorne am Dämpfer noch Platz hat??


----------



## der_erce (18. Januar 2014)

Zu letzterem: Klar...dadurch spannst du ja deine Feder. Wäre sie genauso lang wie der Dämpfer Platz hat, müsste sie die genaue Härte bzw. Spannung haben um deinen SAG / Performance zu gewährleisten.


----------



## littlewhity (18. Januar 2014)

Ah.. okay 
Ist mein erstes fully...
Daher werd ich evtl noch öfter was fragen
Also bitte nicht gereizt sein (wegen zukünftigen Fragen)


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Januar 2014)

Zumal du dann nur mit enormen Aufwand die Feder tauschen könntest.


----------



## Iconx (18. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Das tues ist ganz bestimmt etwas stabiler. Was aber nicht heißt das daß torque nicht stabil genug ist!!!



Woher nimmst du denn die Schlussfolgerung dass das Tues stabiler ist ?  Nur weils schwerer ist, heisst das garnix 

@littlewhity hört sich nach wenig Sag an für dein Gewicht, wie hast du denn den Sag gemessen?(Stehen/sitzen/ volle Montur etc ) Wieviele Umdrehungen Vorspannung sind drauf?


----------



## MA85 (18. Januar 2014)

Iconx schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du denn die Schlussfolgerung dass das Tues stabiler ist ?  Nur weils schwerer ist, heisst das garnix
> 
> @littlewhity hört sich nach wenig Sag an für dein Gewicht, wie hast du denn den Sag gemessen?(Stehen/sitzen/ volle Montur etc ) Wieviele Umdrehungen Vorspannung sind drauf?


Weil der Rahmen von der Konstruktion her massiver gestaltet ist. Sollte aber auch nur ne Vermutung sein das er eventuell etwas stabiler is! Aber wie gesagt, der torque Rahmen wird auf jeden fall stabil genug sein!!!


----------



## littlewhity (18. Januar 2014)

über die aktuellen Einstellungen kann ich nix sagen...
habs gestern per post bekommen und nur fertig montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (18. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Das von YT sieht noch stabiler aus meiner Meinung nach. Mein Kumpel hat es sich gestern bestellt, KW 13 gibt's dann den Test, mein Whipzone gegen sein TuEs



Hallo Killabeez,

der Test würd mich auch sehr interessieren. Besonders die Fahreigenschaften (Hinterbau, Schluckfreudigkeit, "gefühlte Geometrie", etc.)

Gruß


----------



## MA85 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern und heute mein whipzone mal aufm hometrail was ausgetestet und eingestellt. Geometrie für mich absolut perfekt! Mir kam es ab dem ersten Meter so vor als wenn ich nie ne andere Karre Gefahren wär was mich echt riesig gefreut hat! Hab Größe M bin knapp 1.72 groß und wieg mit Klamotten gute 90 Kilo. Was mich jetz total verwundert hat is das die Federn, obwohl die eigentlich für max. 10 Kilo weniger ausgelegt sein sollen, Bei mir sehr gut passen! Hinten hab ich 26% sag nutz den federweg aber astrein aus! Und in der boxxer die feder könnte sogar noch n Tick weicher sein was aber auch so wie es im Moment is schon ganz ok is!Mir is aber aufgefallen das die Zugstufe am kage zimlich langsam is. Denk aber das mir die so ausreicht. Und was ich noch erwähnen will is das man bei dem Rahmen den sattel schnell viel zu tief eingestellt hat so das er beim einfedern am Rad schleift! Am besten mal mim Maßband abstand nachkontrollieren bevor man direkt voll loshakt! 
Alles in allem ein Mega geiles bike, bei dem ich den Kauf bis jetz in keinster Weise bereue!!!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (18. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern und heute mein whipzone mal aufm hometrail was ausgetestet und eingestellt. Geometrie für mich absolut perfekt! Mir kam es ab dem ersten Meter so vor als wenn ich nie ne andere Karre Gefahren wär was mich echt riesig gefreut hat! Hab Größe M bin knapp 1.72 groß und wieg mit Klamotten gute 90 Kilo. Was mich jetz total verwundert hat is das die Federn, obwohl die eigentlich für max. 10 Kilo weniger ausgelegt sein sollen, Bei mir sehr gut passen! Hinten hab ich 26% sag nutz den federweg aber astrein aus! Und in der boxxer die feder könnte sogar noch n Tick weicher sein was aber auch so wie es im Moment is schon ganz ok is!Mir is aber aufgefallen das die Zugstufe am kage zimlich langsam is. Denk aber das mir die so ausreicht. Und was ich noch erwähnen will is das man bei dem Rahmen den sattel schnell viel zu tief eingestellt hat so das er beim einfedern am Rad schleift! Am besten mal mim Maßband abstand nachkontrollieren bevor man direkt voll loshakt!
> Alles in allem ein Mega geiles bike, bei dem ich den Kauf bis jetz in keinster Weise bereue!!!


War bei mir auch das der Sattel am Reifen schliff.Hatte sich so angehört als ob jemand furzen würde. Wurde dann schnell geändert.


----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hallo Killabeez,
> 
> der Test würd mich auch sehr interessieren. Besonders die Fahreigenschaften (Hinterbau, Schluckfreudigkeit, "gefühlte Geometrie", etc.)
> 
> Gruß




Grüß Dich,

werde auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Testbericht schreiben, Vor- und Nachteile, Geometrie usw. dauert aber leider bis zur KW 13 

@MA85 

Bin gestern auch das erste mal gefahren, muss sagen dass die Feder in der Gabel noch viel zu hart ist, wiege 77kg mit Montur und da bewegt sich vorne noch nicht sehr viel. Ansonsten ist das bike hammer, habe es in M bei 183cm und finde es perfekt!


----------



## MA85 (18. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Grüß Dich,
> 
> werde auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Testbericht schreiben, Vor- und Nachteile, Geometrie usw. dauert aber leider bis zur KW 13
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, selbst bei meinen 90 Kilo is da nix zu weich! Kann mir vorstellen das da bei 77kg net viel passiert!


----------



## sebazzo (18. Januar 2014)

So, hab mir grad das Flashzone bestellt. Grösse S ist sofort lieferbar, schaumer mal wie lang Canyon braucht.

werde alle Anbauteile verkaufen und meine Customzusammenstellung montieren. Ich würd die Farben auch gern noch etwas dezenter machen. 

Deswegen: *Hat jemand Lust seine schwarzen Eloxteile gegen meine blauen zu tauschen? *

(Es geht um Wippe, Sattelklemme, Horstlink-Kappen. Evt. auch Steuersatz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. Januar 2014)

Kann mal einer ein Foto vom Whipzone oder anderem DHX mit Boxxer und maximal eingeschlagenem Lenker machen? Am besten von oben wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Ich möchte sehen wie der maximale Lenkeinschlag aussieht da ich mich noch immer nicht zwischen SC und DC entscheiden kann.


----------



## simdiem (19. Januar 2014)

*Teil 2: DHX Aufbau - Warum ich mir überhaupt ein DHX gekauft habe...*



Dice8 schrieb:


> Kann mal einer ein Foto vom Whipzone oder anderem DHX mit Boxxer und maximal eingeschlagenem Lenker machen? Am besten von oben wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Ich möchte sehen wie der maximale Lenkeinschlag aussieht da ich mich noch immer nicht zwischen SC und DC entscheiden kann.


Du kannst auch ein Photo von nem FRX anschauen. Der Lenkeinschlag ist gleich. Ich habe jetzt leider kein Photo für dich aber vielleicht eine Erfahrung die dir weiterhelfen kann. 

Ich war immer ein Verfechter der Single Crown Gabeln. Wendigkeit auf engen Trail, leichter, kein begrenzter Lenkeinschlag... 
Bei mir war es dann irgendwann so, dass ich im BP immer schneller und schneller wurde. Ich liebe es auch total, wenn es etwas ruppiger wird, man dann noch anbremsen und eine Kurve fahren muss. Das war anfangs auch alles super, doch je schneller ich wurde, desto unsicherer war das Gefühl an der Front. In der oben genannten Situation, hat die Spurtreue deutlich abgenommen. Ich bin dann mal das (glaub es heißt so) Rockzone von nem Kumpel gefahren, der die Boxxer WC drin hat. MANN, was für ein Unterschied!!! Diese Steifigkeit ist einfach überragend!!! Du knallst in ein ruppiges Gelände rein, bremst scharf an und das Bike fährt genau da lang, wo du es hinlenkst. Der Wahnsinn. Das war übrigens auch der Auslöser, warum ich mir ein reines Park/Downhillbike mit DC Gabel aufbauen will, und seperat dazu das FRX als Tourer behalte. Und da ich Canyon treu bleibe und nach wie vor mit dem FRX Rahmen sehr zufrieden bin, habe ich mich für das DHX entschieden! Vielleicht hilft dir die Story bei deiner Entscheidung. 
Reines Park-Downhill-Bike, dann DC. Für alles andere SC. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## TrailBiker1 (19. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kann mal einer ein Foto vom Whipzone oder anderem DHX mit Boxxer und maximal eingeschlagenem Lenker machen? Am besten von oben wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Ich möchte sehen wie der maximale Lenkeinschlag aussieht da ich mich noch immer nicht zwischen SC und DC entscheiden kann.


Hier mal ein Bild was ich gemacht habe,als ich mein Bike bekam. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> So, hab mir grad das Flashzone bestellt. Grösse S ist sofort lieferbar, schaumer mal wie lang Canyon braucht.
> 
> werde alle Anbauteile verkaufen und meine Customzusammenstellung montieren. Ich würd die Farben auch gern noch etwas dezenter machen.
> 
> ...



Schreib mal bitte was zum DHX Flashzone wenn du es hast. Schwanke noch zwischen DHX Flashzone und dem Radon Swoop 210.


----------



## sebazzo (19. Januar 2014)

Klar, kann ich machen. Was interessiert Dich im Speziellen?


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild was ich gemacht habe,als ich mein Bike bekam. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


Danke! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## littlewhity (19. Januar 2014)

Iconx schrieb:


> @littlewhity hört sich nach wenig Sag an für dein Gewicht, wie hast du denn den Sag gemessen?(Stehen/sitzen/ volle Montur etc ) Wieviele Umdrehungen Vorspannung sind drauf?



habe den SAG im sitzen gewogen.. mit normaler kleidung
vorspannung keine Ahnung da vormontiert


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich machen. Was interessiert Dich im Speziellen?



Gesamte Verhalten des Rahmes und des Fahrwerks.


----------



## littlewhity (19. Januar 2014)

hey. 
kurze Frage zwischendurch... hab gehört der Laufradsatz vom Whipzone wäre schlecht..
möchte mir für mein (leider) FRX nen neuen LRS kaufen...

wie findet ihr den hier?
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...heelset-20mm-12135mm-incl-adapter/321237.html

SORRY FÜR OFFTOPIC


----------



## sebazzo (19. Januar 2014)

Logo, ich schreib Dir dann mal. Werd aber nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und auch ne andere Gabel fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (19. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hey.
> kurze Frage zwischendurch... hab gehört der Laufradsatz vom Whipzone wäre schlecht..
> möchte mir für mein (leider) FRX nen neuen LRS kaufen...
> 
> ...



Sind ein bisschen schwer mMn. Hab aber keine erfahrung mit denen. Was ich selbst fahre und total empfehlen kann: Hope Pro 2 Evo auf ZTR Flow EX Felgen. kostet bei bike-components 399, hat 1950 gr. (also so leicht wie Deemax Ultimate), is supersteif und hat konventionelle Speichen, also nix exotisches, wo man probleme haben könnte Ersatzteile zu finden. Anders-farblich kann man aber nur die Naben haben, die Felgen sind schwarz. also nicht ganz so viel bling-bling wie bei Spank ;-)


----------



## littlewhity (19. Januar 2014)

reichen die auch für mein Gewicht??
(NOCH) 90kg


----------



## sebazzo (19. Januar 2014)

Hab selber 75 fahrfertig, kann ich dir also nicht beantworten. Aber der LRS fällt eher unter sinnvoll und steif (anstatt unvernünftiger Leichtbau), also ich seh keinen Grund warum nicht. Hat jedenfalls kein Gewichtslimit angegeben.

vlt findest ja jemanden der den fährt und ne ähnliche Gewichtsklasse ist? aber wenn Du eh nen Trend nach unten anpeilst, geht das 100% klar...


----------



## littlewhity (19. Januar 2014)

naja.. mal schauen 

darf eh erst FRÜHESTENS in nem Monat fahren 
UND: ich hab ja aktuell noch die Sunrigle ADD Comp... die sollten ja vorerst noch reichen


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo Fotos von einem DHX in Atomic grey? Oder besser gefragt hat einer von euch ein DHX in Atomic grey und würde paar Fotos online stellen?


----------



## littlewhity (19. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267261


----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Woher hast du den Vergleich? Schon selber rausgefahren oder irgendwo gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Simon


 
So ist es.
Lac Blanc, ein Wochenende lang. FRX und DHX gefahren... okay... irgendwann nur noch DHX. War einfach zu gut!

Die reinen Geo-Daten mögen ähnlich sein, allerdings ist der Hauptrahmen und der Hinterbau eine komplette Neukostruktion mit anderen Winkeln und Drehpunkten, etc.

Läuft einfach deutlich besser. Man braucht zwar andere Federhärten, aber das ist ja das kleinste Übel.

und alle Diskussionen von wegen... mehr, oder weniger stabil, als XY... alter Dämpfer passt bestimmt von der Abstimmung her nicht mehr...
So ein QUATSCH!

VG


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Januar 2014)

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied bezüglich der Federhärten?


----------



## Killabeez (20. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, selbst bei meinen 90 Kilo is da nix zu weich! Kann mir vorstellen das da bei 77kg net viel passiert!


 
Hast du ein Tipp was ich tun kann damit die Feder weicher wird? Gabelservice ist gemacht (Öl gewechselt), Druckstufe ist schon auf ganz leicht eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied bezüglich der Federhärten?


Na man hat jetzt ca 10mm mehr Federweg, bei gleichem Dämpferhub. Sollte sich recht einfach berechnen lassen.
Quasi +5%, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hast du ein Tipp was ich tun kann damit die Feder weicher wird? Gabelservice ist gemacht (Öl gewechselt), Druckstufe ist schon auf ganz leicht eingestellt.


 
Ne Feder wird wenn, dann über laaaaange Zeit von selbst weicher. Ansonsten muss die Feder gegen eine andere, weichere getauscht werden.


----------



## Killabeez (20. Januar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Ne Feder wird wenn, dann über laaaaange Zeit von selbst weicher. Ansonsten muss die Feder gegen eine andere, weichere getauscht werden.


 
Aber dann passt doch irgendetwas nicht? Habe die Red Medium Feder drin und die sollte für mein Gewicht 72-81Kg eig. passen...


----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Aber dann passt doch irgendetwas nicht? Habe die Red Medium Feder drin und die sollte für mein Gewicht 72-81Kg eig. passen...


 
Wenn das laut Herstellerangabe so ist, wird sie das auch.
Wenn die Gabel neu ist, kann es schon mal sein, dass die Buchsen und Dichtungen noch recht straff sitzen und die Gabel sich nach der Einfahrzeit weicher "anfühlt" und der Sag auch passt.
Die Feder als solche wird allerdings nicht weicher.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2014)

Morgen fahre ich nach Koblenz und schaue mir die Farben Atomic grey und Toxic Green mal in echt an. Kann mich bei der Farbe (und dem Rad) nicht entscheiden. Desweiteren werde ich dann sehen ob die Federhärte des Dämpfers passt (ich denke M Rahmen bei 183/88) oder ob ich im Vorfeld schon eine härtere Feder besorgen muss. Bei der Gabel (Domain/Boxxer) brauche ich auf jedenfall die blaue (hart/firm) Feder mit meinem 95kg fahrfertigem Gewicht.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (20. Januar 2014)

Wäre cool wenn du nach deinem Besuch in Koblenz berichten könntest. Ich bin auch 1,83m und mein SL ist auch 88cm. Laut Canyon Homepage brauche ich Größe L. Aber 1cm SL weniger und dann nur M. Bin also auch unschlüssig. Zu der Federhärte würde ich auch gern mehr wissen. Bei mir sind es zwar Fahrfertig nur ca. 76kg aber bin mir jetzt net sicher ob die eingebaute Feder zu hart ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, wir beide sind mit unserer Körpergröße immer zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen. Beim DHX glaube ich das M passt. Beim Nerve AL+ zum Beispiel fahre ich nen L Rahmen. Das klappt aber nur mit dem 45 mm Vorbau. Da man beim DHX vorbautechnisch nichts mehr rausholen kann denke ich das M passt. Aber ich werde morgen berichten. Vielleicht schieß ich auch paar Fotos.


----------



## MA85 (20. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Fotos von einem DHX in Atomic grey? Oder besser gefragt hat einer von euch ein DHX in Atomic grey und würde paar Fotos online stellen?


Hier is noch ein Bild von meinem whipzone letzte Woche bei der Abholung.


----------



## simdiem (20. Januar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Lac Blanc, ein Wochenende lang. FRX und DHX gefahren... okay... irgendwann nur noch DHX. War einfach zu gut!
> 
> Die reinen Geo-Daten mögen ähnlich sein, allerdings ist der Hauptrahmen und der Hinterbau eine komplette Neukostruktion mit anderen Winkeln und Drehpunkten, etc.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!! Darf man fragen wieviel du wiegst und von welcher Federhärte beim FRX du  auf welche beim DHX gewechselt bist. 
Deinen letzten Satz kann man auf 2 Arten verstehen. Passt die FRX Dämpferabstimmung noch beim DHX oder nicht? 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Killabeez (20. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja, wir beide sind mit unserer Körpergröße immer zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen. Beim DHX glaube ich das M passt. Beim Nerve AL+ zum Beispiel fahre ich nen L Rahmen. Das klappt aber nur mit dem 45 mm Vorbau. Da man beim DHX vorbautechnisch nichts mehr rausholen kann denke ich das M passt. Aber ich werde morgen berichten. Vielleicht schieß ich auch paar Fotos.



Bin auch 183 und hab ne SL von 85cm, fahre das bike in M und es passt perfekt


----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!! Darf man fragen wieviel du wiegst und von welcher Federhärte beim FRX du  auf welche beim DHX gewechselt bist.
> Deinen letzten Satz kann man auf 2 Arten verstehen. Passt die FRX Dämpferabstimmung noch beim DHX oder nicht?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon



Also mit Ausrüstung wiege ich um die 80 kg. 

Hab das FRX (CCDB ) mit ner 350er Feder und etwas mehr druckstufe. 
Beim DHX (ebenfalls CCDB ) war die 400 Feder genau richtig. 
Dafür denn weniger druckstufe gefahren. 
Das Rad war insgesamt dadurch etwas höher im Federweg und hatte mehr Reserven sobald es richtig hart wurde. Das FRX hat da deutlich früher die sehen gestrichen. 

Die Abstimmung vom Dämpfer passt sowohl beim FRX wie als auch beim DHX. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja, wir beide sind mit unserer Körpergröße immer zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen. Beim DHX glaube ich das M passt. Beim Nerve AL+ zum Beispiel fahre ich nen L Rahmen. Das klappt aber nur mit dem 45 mm Vorbau. Da man beim DHX vorbautechnisch nichts mehr rausholen kann denke ich das M passt. Aber ich werde morgen berichten. Vielleicht schieß ich auch paar Fotos.



Euch beiden würde ich raten das DHX nach der Länge auszuwählen. 
Wer sitzt denn schon auf so einem Rad? 
Also ist die SL fast egal. 
Ich bin 183 und fahre schon immer ein L. 
FRX, wie auch dann bald DHX. 
Bei M hab ich zu wenig Platz auf dem Rad und meine Knie kommen sich immer mit dem Lenker in die Quere. 
M geht (fährt meine Frau und ich darf ab und an mal damit fahren, bis meins kommt) aber das L fühlt sich DEUTLICH besser an. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Whippy (20. Januar 2014)

Einmal.... nagut. Zweimal durftest du es fahren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2014)

Morgen werde ich ja auf dem
M und L sitzen bzw. stehen. Ich werde danach entscheiden was mir besser zusagt bzw. wo ich mich wohler drauf fühle. Platz zwischen Lenker und Knie muss auf jedenfall vorhanden sein.


----------



## Weld (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hab meins seit Freitag und hab es nicht eine Sekunde bereut, M genommen zu haben. Bin 183 cm groß und hab ebenfalls ne SL von 88 cm. 
Und zur Farbe: Das Atomic Grey sieht auf der Homepage lange nicht so geil aus wie in echt. Die gelben Schriftzüge habe so ein Neongelb und stechen schön raus. Hoffe man kanns auf dem Bild ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## dime75 (20. Januar 2014)

Geile Kiste, Glückwunsch u viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Ich hab meins seit Freitag und hab es nicht eine Sekunde bereut, M genommen zu haben. Bin 183 cm groß und hab ebenfalls ne SL von 88 cm.
> Und zur Farbe: Das Atomic Grey sieht auf der Homepage lange nicht so geil aus wie in echt. Die gelben Schriftzüge habe so ein Neongelb und stechen schön raus. Hoffe man kanns auf dem Bild ganz gut erkennen.



Bist du das Bike schon im Gelände/Park gefahren? Oder woher weißt du das die Größe passt? Probe sitzen/stehen ist die eine Sache, aber ich denke bevor man es nicht im Wald/Park bewegt hat kann man das nicht richtig beurteilen, oder? Ist nicht böse oder als Angriff gemeint!!!


----------



## Killabeez (21. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich ja auf dem
> M und L sitzen bzw. stehen. Ich werde danach entscheiden was mir besser zusagt bzw. wo ich mich wohler drauf fühle. Platz zwischen Lenker und Knie muss auf jedenfall vorhanden sein.


 
Bin gespannt für welche Größe du dich entscheidest... Kannst du auch mal ne Rückinfo geben zu was dir geraden wird wenn du an der Grenze bist? Ich dachte ja immer wenn man zwischen zwei Größen ist, sollte man lieber die Nummer kleiner nehmen, da wendiger usw. aber mit 183cm ein L das verwirrt mich komplett.

Weil wie der Basscommander schon sagt steht man ja auf den DH Bike, somit sollte man aber auch mehr Platz zwischen Lenker und Knie haben als wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt und in die Pedale tretet oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## Weld (21. Januar 2014)

@ S. Tschuschke:
Ist okay, kann nachvollziehen warum du das hinterfragst ;-)
Bin am Sonntag damit auf unserem Localspot gewesen und habs ordentlich krachen lassen. Das Setup ist zwar noch nicht 100% eingestellt, aber das kommt mit der Zeit.
Ist in M für mich super, weil ich nicht direkt Downhill sondern eher Freeride fahre. Da ist es halt super, da es mit Pedale und DC gerade mal ca. 16,50 kg wiegt und in M halt auch entsprechend wendig ist. 121 cm Radstand waren mir dann doch zu viel. Hatte das FRX von letztem Jahr in M von nem Kumpel mal ausgeliehen. Außerdem hab ich das YT Wicked mit nem Radstand von ca. 121 vm Probegefahren (auch von nem Kumpel aus unserer Truppe), und das war für meinen Geschmack zu lang.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mit so ein paar Sachen (Bunny Hop, Sprint im Wiegetritt, Hinerrad versetzen, e.g.) kann man schon auf dem Parkplatz sehen zu welcher Größe man eher tendiert. Das man dies erst zu 100% auf dem Trail merkt da gebe ich dir Recht! Ich werde berichten!


----------



## xc9 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo 
*simdiem*

kannst Du schon was zum Rahmengewicht vom DHX und Sitzwinkel( Canyon gibt ja nur noch einen Wert an ) sagen ?

Danke


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin auch an einem Canyon Dhx interessiert. Ich schwanke jedoch noch zwischen dem Whipzone und dem Rockzone. Ich möchte das bike hauptsächlich für Downhillzwecke verwenden, jedoch wenn möglich auch kleinere Strecken mit eher geringer Steigung bergauf fahren. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Das Whipzone hat ja zwei Kettenräder oder Ritzel (Bin kein Experte) vorne bei den Pedalen oder? Also müsste es damit eigentlich möglich sein. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Lg meitsch

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (21. Januar 2014)

Du liegst falsch. Whip- und Rockzone haben beide nur einfach Antrieb. Eigentlich alle DHX. Uphill geht mit beiden (eher) nicht. Das Rockzone hat die besseren Federelemente. Also wenn das Geld da ist nimm das Rockzone.


----------



## Basscommander (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo. Damit liegst du falsch. 
2014 haben alle DHX vorne nur noch ein Kettenblatt. 
ABER:
Die singleceown Modelle PLAYZONE und DROPZONE haben immerhin eine "große" Kassette mit 11-36Z drauf. 
Wenn du nicht nur Pudding in dem Beinen hast, kommt man damit auch leichte Steigungen hoch. 
Allerdings ist die Sitzposition quasi nicht existent. Also wird es trotz der Kassette kein Spaß bergauf. 
Ansonsten: wenns am Geld nicht scheitert:
ROCKZONE!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!
Also vom Budget her liegt das Rockzone schon an der Obergrenze, aber es gefällt mir optisch auch etwas besser.
Wäre es möglich, dass ich das vorhandene 36 Zähne Kettenrad am Antrieb des Rockzone durch ein kleineres (28-30 Zähne) ersetze, um damit einigermaßen bergauf zu kommen? Oder ist die Übersetzung dann beim Downhillfahren zu langsam?

Lg

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (21. Januar 2014)

Also 28-30 ist schon extrem klein und wird wohl nicht funktionieren. Das Rad ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht. 
Die Führung kann auch minimal 32Z, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 
Ansonsten sollte man ein Rad nicht nach der Optik, sondern nach Fahrverhalten und Komponenten auswählen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Naja....Das fahrverhalten und die Komponenten mögen ja wichtig sein, aber ich glaube die Optik ist schon auch wichtig. Oder was glaubst du warum
die Industrie farbenfroher wird, es Enthusiasten für gerade Linien oder Hydroforming gibt? Nicht nur wegen der Stabilität....es ist auch Ästhetik..


----------



## Basscommander (21. Januar 2014)

Tolles Beispiel.... Nicht. 
Darum geht's doch grad gar nicht. 
Können wir bitte beim Thema bleiben?
Optik ist Geschmacksache und wird es immer bleiben und darum ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. 
Von mir aus könnte das Ding jede Farbe haben. Hauptsache die Funktion und Performance passt. 
Wenn ich eine Auswahl habe. Gut. Nice to have. 
Wenn nicht. Auch egal. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (21. Januar 2014)

@basscomander: du hast doch geschrieben das man ein Rad nicht nach der Optik auswählen soll. Das stimmt halt mal nicht. Wenn du sagst das es nur um die Performance geht, dann ist das deine Meinung. Gerade bei nicht Profis spielt die Optik ne entscheidende Rolle! Nur um ein bisschen Fun zu haben stell ich mir doch keinen hässlichen kackkübel dahin auch wenn die Performance Hammer ist  ! Also ruhig auch nachdem gehen was einem gefällt.., 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Klar sind die Komponenten und das Fahrverhalten wichtiger. Das sind auch meine Hauptkriterien. Zwischen Rockzone und Whipzone ist der Unterschied ja nicht soo groß.  Besonders für mich, da es mein erstes Downhillbike wäre. 

Dann werde ich das mit dem Bergaufradeln wieder vergessen. Es wäre nur nicht schlecht gewesen, da gleich in der Nähe von mir ein Trail wäre (ohne Lift). Dann muss ich eben schieben bzw. tragen 
Wo fahrt ihr eigentlich immer so mit euren Bikes? Ausschließlich auf Trails mit Lift, oder auch einfach im Wald bzw. auf Trails ohne Liftanlage? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basscommander (21. Januar 2014)

Warum wusste ich, dass sowas kommt?!

Egal. 

Ich würde vorschlagen:
BTT


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich, dass sowas kommt?!
> 
> Egal.
> 
> ...



Ja, sorry, weil du damit angefangen hast? Deal with it. Und ob dir mein Beispiel gefällt oder nicht ist auch nicht wichtig. Es drückt genau das aus was es muß. Egal welche Komponenten dieses Auto hat, und wie genial das fahrverhalten sein mag, ich würde es mir im Leben nie kaufen. 
Und das kannst du bei jedem Bike was neu auf den Markt kommt hier im Forum genau nachlesen. Dem einen gefällt das Ausfallende nicht, dem anderen das Gusset zu klobig. Jeder hat seine Meinung und seinen Standpunkt zur Optik des Gegenstandes. Und wäre es kein wichtiger Faktor, wären alle Bikes sozialistisch gleich und alle würden sich über die Komponenten freuen. Ist aber Gott sei Dank nicht so! Also, nicht von dir auf alle schließen


----------



## Basscommander (21. Januar 2014)

Schon klar. Damit hast du auch recht. 
Aber hier geht's weder um gussets, noch Autos oder sonst was idA. 
Sondern darum, ob man das ROCKZONE, oder das whipzone nimmt, nur auf Grund eines Farbunterschieds und dabei die unterschiedliche Ausstattung außer acht lässt. 
Das wiederum wäre unklug. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Schon klar. Damit hast du auch recht.
> Aber hier geht's weder um gussets, noch Autos oder sonst was idA.
> Sondern darum, ob man das ROCKZONE, oder das whipzone nimmt, nur auf Grund eines Farbunterschieds und dabei die unterschiedliche Ausstattung außer acht lässt.
> Das wiederum wäre unklug.
> ...


Das wäre in der Tat ziemlich unklug.


----------



## sebazzo (21. Januar 2014)

meitsch schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!
> Also vom Budget her liegt das Rockzone schon an der Obergrenze, aber es gefällt mir optisch auch etwas besser.
> Wäre es möglich, dass ich das vorhandene 36 Zähne Kettenrad am Antrieb des Rockzone durch ein kleineres (28-30 Zähne) ersetze, um damit einigermaßen bergauf zu kommen? Oder ist die Übersetzung dann beim Downhillfahren zu langsam?
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre an meinem FRX ein 30er Kettenblatt. Kleiner geht nicht wegen dem Lochkreisdurchmesser der Kurbel. Aber: das 30er funktioniert perfekt mit der Kettenführung die eigentlich auf 32-36 Zähne ausgelegt wäre.

Als stärksten Bergab-Gang hättest Du dann einen 30-11. Wenn Du jetzt breite Forststrassen mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit ballern willst, wird dir der Gang zu kurz sein. (Aber: wozu dafür ein DHX kaufen?) Wenn Du halbwegs auf Fahrtechnik und Flow abgehst, also so fährst, dass Du Dich mit Schwerkraft und Pumpen antreibst, wirst Du nie nen schwereren Gang brauchen. Geht mir zumindest so 

Ich hab das 30er Kettenblatt noch mit einer 11-42 Kassette kombiniert, hab also nen vollwertigen Berggang, den ich auch oft nutze. Man will sich bergauf ja nicht töten ;-)


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Also bräuchte ich nur diese Kassette und ein 30 er Ritzel für Vorne? Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen neuen Umwerfer oder?
http://r2-bike.com/sram-kassette-x01-xg1195

11-42 ist ja schon wirklich gut zum Bergauffahren geeignet. Das wäre dann genau das Richtige für mich! Dankeschön

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube mit Umwerfer wirds am DHX albern. Dann doch lieber ein Torque EX oder FRX. Zudem ist es fraglich ob das seitens Canyon überhaupt vorgesehen ist (also die Realisierbarkeit)


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Ich meine natürlich hinten. Dachte das nennt man auch so. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (21. Januar 2014)

meitsch schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich nur diese Kassette und ein 30 er Ritzel für Vorne? Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen neuen Umwerfer oder?
> http://r2-bike.com/sram-kassette-x01-xg1195
> 
> 11-42 ist ja schon wirklich gut zum Bergauffahren geeignet. Das wäre dann genau das Richtige für mich! Dankeschön
> ...





meitsch schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich hinten. Dachte das nennt man auch so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk



Warum willst du einen neuen Umwerfer hinten, da ist doch schon einer oder willst du auf 11-fach umbauen?


----------



## simdiem (21. Januar 2014)

meitsch schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich nur diese Kassette und ein 30 er Ritzel für Vorne? Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen neuen Umwerfer oder?
> http://r2-bike.com/sram-kassette-x01-xg1195
> 
> 11-42 ist ja schon wirklich gut zum Bergauffahren geeignet. Das wäre dann genau das Richtige für mich! Dankeschön
> ...


Ein paar kleine Begriffe zur besseren Verständlichkeit: (nicht böse gemeint!!!)

Die runden Dinger mit den Zähnen vorne an der Kurbel heißen Kettenblätter. 
Die vielen runden Dinger mit Zähnen an dem Hinterrad, die auf der Hinterradnabe sitzen und auf dem Freilauf der Hinterradnabe montiert werden, heißen im Paket Kassette! Ein rundes Ding mit Zähnen der Kassette heißt Ritzel ;-) 

Das Ding, das die Kette am Hinterrad zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln bewegt heißt Schaltwerk. 
Das Ding, das die Kette an der Kurbel von einem Kettenblatt auf das nächste bewegt heißt Umwerfer. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte mir das bei eier neuen Kassette (11-42) das vorhandene Schaltwerk (hinten) nicht kompatibel ist, sprich einfach zu klein ist. Oder liege ich da falsch?

PS: Danke für die Begriffserklärung 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (21. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit so ein paar Sachen (Bunny Hop, Sprint im Wiegetritt, Hinerrad versetzen, e.g.) kann man schon auf dem Parkplatz sehen zu welcher Größe man eher tendiert. Das man dies erst zu 100% auf dem Trail merkt da gebe ich dir Recht! Ich werde berichten!




Bericht bitte, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf


----------



## sebazzo (21. Januar 2014)

meitsch schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich nur diese Kassette und ein 30 er Ritzel für vorne? Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen neuen Umwerfer oder?
> http://r2-bike.com/sram-kassette-x01-xg1195
> 
> 11-42 ist ja schon wirklich gut zum bergauffahren geeignet. Das wäre dann genau das Richtige für mich! Dankeschön
> ...



Umwerfer nicht unbedingt. ich fahr das ganze als 1x10 Aufbau, also nur ein Kettenblatt vorne. Dadurch kann man weiterhin die downhilltauglichen Kettenführungen verwenden.

Den 11-fach Sram Kassetten bin ich nicht so freundlich gesinnt, da man bei diesen die ganze Kassette in die Tonne kloppen kann, sobald eins der kleinen Ritzel durchgelutscht ist.

Meine Lösung war eine 11-36 XT Kassette mit einem 42er Ritzel zu kombinieren. Dabei nimmt man aus der XT Kassette entweder das 15 oder 17 Zähne Ritzel raus und packt sich anstelle das 42er oben drauf. Als einzigen Austausch zum Serienpaket hab ich dazu ein Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig benötigt. Hab ein Shimano XT GS für 45 bekommen, also nicht die Welt. Wenn Dein Trigger von Sram ist nimmste eben ein X9 medium Type 2, geht, hab ich auch schon kurz dran gehabt (hätte es sogar noch hier rumliegen wenn du wirklich Interesse hast).

Das 42er Ritzel fräst Dir der User "Mirfe" hier aus dem Forum. Hat letztes Jahr 32,50 dafür verlangt, vlt jetzt etwas teurer, kein Plan.

Das wichtigste zum Schluss: Ja, es schaltet einwandfrei unter ALLEN Bedingungen. War selbst ein bisschen am Zweifeln, ob das klappen kann, aber nach der 1. Ausfahrt waren alle Zweifel weg. Hooray!! 

War auch schon in Finale Ligure damit, die Typen mit ihren reinen Downhillern ham an den Zwischenanstiegen gekotzt mit ihren kleinen Kassettchen und ich bin einfach locker vorbei 


Wennst ein Bild von meinem Aufbau sehen willst (das is noch der mim Sram Schaltwerk):  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-230#post-11593395


----------



## meitsch (21. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Umwerfer nicht unbedingt. ich fahr das ganze als 1x10 Aufbau, also nur ein Kettenblatt vorne. Dadurch kann man weiterhin die downhilltauglichen Kettenführungen verwenden.
> 
> Den 11-fach Sram Kassetten bin ich nicht so freundlich gesinnt, da man bei diesen die ganze Kassette in die Tonne kloppen kann, sobald eins der kleinen Ritzel durchgelutscht ist.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (21. Januar 2014)

aber immer


----------



## Dice8 (21. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bericht bitte, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf



Probe sitzen und fahren war ein voller Erfolg. Ich bin heute das Rockzone in L und das Flashzone in M Probe gefahren.
Zuerst das Flashzone in M bei dem ich meiner Meinung nach direkt schön im Rad stand. Beim Sprint im Wiegetritt hatte ich noch genug Platz zum Lenker und das Gefühl eingeengt auf dem Rad zu sitzen war auch nicht da. Danach bin ich das Rockzone in L gefahren. Das längere Oberrohr und der Unterschied von der Baugröße der Fox 40 <-> Boxxer in Höhe des Lenkers hat man direkt gemerkt. Die Fox40 macht das Cockpit nochmal bulliger wodurch ich das Gefühl hatte das dadurch der Abstand zum Lenker nochmals kleiner wird. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine. Die Boxxer wirkt doch "kleiner" und man hat mehr Abstand zum Lenker mit den Knien. Der L Rahmen fühlte sich jedenfalls nicht falsch an jedoch merkte ich dass der M Rahmen schon wendiger ist was mir persönlich wichtig ist. Da der Laden in der Woche gegen 18h fast wie leergefegt war wurde ich zeitweise sogar von zwei Canyon Mitarbeiter beraten. Deren Beobachtung bei meiner Probefahrt deckte sich auch mit der Beobachtung meiner Freundin und mit meinem Gefühl zur Rahmengröße M. Diese passt beim mir darf jedoch echt nicht kleiner sein. Der L Rahmen sah mit mir "ok" aus aber der Unterschied zum M Rahmen war schon deutlich zu erkennen und das Rad wirkte im Verhältnis zu mir schon "groß". Nach mehreren Testrunde und immer wieder Wechseln zwischen M und L habe ich mich letzendlich für M entschieden.

Edit: Ich wurde von dem einen Canyon Mitarbeiter auch gefragt ob ich eher in die Richtung Freeride oder Downhill tendiere. Da es bei mir eher in Richtung Freeride geht und ich somit keine DH Strecken mit 60-70 Sachen runterknallen will wurde mir defintiv zum M geraten. Bei Downhill hätte man das ggf. nochmal überdenken sollen. Und das der PPS Rechner beim DHX eher fürn Käse ist wurde mir auch indirekt bestätigt.


----------



## Killabeez (22. Januar 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, aber kannst du vielleicht erläutern warum man beim Downhill fahren dann doch den L Rahmen bevorzugen sollte bzw. die Entscheidung überdenken soll?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, aber kannst du vielleicht erläutern warum man beim Downhill fahren dann doch den L Rahmen bevorzugen sollte bzw. die Entscheidung überdenken soll?



Man hätte das ggf. in Erwägung ziehe sollen da der längere Rahmen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten "laufstabiler" wäre. Wenn man zwischen zwei Größen hängt kann ich nur empfehlen beide mal zu testen/fahren. Der eine mag es eher kompakt auf dem Rad und der andere hat lieber ein längeres Oberrohr bzw. mehr Reach.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2014)

Hast jetzt das Rockzone oder Flashzone genommen?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2014)

Das Whipzone werde ich nehmen. In den Größen M und L gab es nur das Flashzone bzw. Rockzone zur Probefahrt. Ein Whipzone stand auch im Showroom allerdings in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (22. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Man hätte das ggf. in Erwägung ziehe sollen da der längere Rahmen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten "laufstabiler" wäre. Wenn man zwischen zwei Größen hängt kann ich nur empfehlen beide mal zu testen/fahren. Der eine mag es eher kompakt auf dem Rad und der andere hat lieber ein längeres Oberrohr bzw. mehr Reach.


 

Danke  Also ich hab mich eig, in M sehr wohl gefühlt auf meinem Hometrail, wie es sich im Bikepark verhält wird sich erst noch zeigen.
Aber wenn ich die wichtigen Werte Oberrohrlänge, Stack, Reach vergleiche sind sie fast identisch zu meinem Gapstar und mit dem hab ich mich letztes Jahr im Bikepark sehr wohl gefühlt.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2014)

M passt schon.


----------



## Thorri (22. Januar 2014)

Servus....hab heute Mittag mein DHX Whipzone abgeholt.....jetzt kann´s losgehen  Bekomme nur leider den SAG nicht so hin. Hab jetzt im Kage ne 550er Feder verbaut. Laut SAG-Monitor kommt der gerade auf Minimum....bei der Boxxer hab ich 20%. Hätte ich bei nem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 100kg doch besser original belassen? Oder meint ihr nach der Einfahrzeit wir´s bissl besser?


----------



## Basscommander (22. Januar 2014)

Da wird die Feder zu hart sein. 
Hinten auf jeden fall. 
Vorne kann gut sein, dass es sich noch einfährt


----------



## Thorri (22. Januar 2014)

Hm...wurde halt von Canyon so getauscht. Hab noch die 450er da....werde die mal reinsetzen und schauen wie es dann passt. Wird wohl noch bissl was werden, bis die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden sind.


----------



## Basscommander (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist aber die richtige Vorgehensweise. 
Probier die 450er und dann nach Bedarf härter/weicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorri (22. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke Dann geh ich jetzt mal noch bissl schrauben.....hoffe, dass es Wetter am Freitag passt und die "Lady" zur ersten Fahrt ausgeführt werden kann


----------



## simdiem (22. Januar 2014)

*Teil 3: DHX Aufbau - "Nackte Tatsachen" und "Malen nach Zahlen"*

Nachdem ich das Torque DHX für ein paar Komplettradbilder aufgebaut hatte, ging es im Anschluss direkt wieder ans Auseinanderbauen, da die Anbauteile ja alle verkauft werden.




Zerlegt wurde der Rahmen zunächst nur soweit, dass alles bis auf den Steuersatz abgebaut wurde.




In dem Zustand bot es sich direkt an, den Rahmen mal zu wiegen. Im Gewicht eingeschlossen ist die x12 Achse, der Steuersatz, sowie die Bolzen zur Dämpferaufnahme. Im Gewicht nicht enthalten sind die Zugführungen, sowie die Sattelklemme. Der Rahmen ist Größe M, anodisiert und wiegt "nackig" 3,47 kg.



Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir den Rahmen auch mal genau angesehen. Er ist sehr schön verschweißt und macht auch von den Wandstärken einen soliden Eindruck! Also definitiv keine Coladose wo man Angst haben muss aus Versehen eine Delle reinzudrücken ^^.

2012, als ich mein FRX ganz neu hatte, habe ich nach ein paar Ausfahrten den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt, alles gereinigt, neu und gründlich gefettet, sowie die Lagerstellen mit Loctite gesichter und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Ich habe bis heute kein einziges Mal Probleme mit Knacken oder sich lösenden Schrauben gehabt.
Da ich mit dieser Prozudur also sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mein DHX komplett zu zerlegen.
Zum einen um zu sehen welche Lager verbaut sind, und zum anderen um zu überprüfen wie sauber montiert wurde.




Zu ersterem: Die Lager vom DHX sind zu 100 % identisch mit denen des FRX.
Zu zweiterem: Ein wenig bin ich schon enttäuscht. Zum einen habe ich wieder Metallspäne finden können, zum anderen hat die Achse des Hauptschwingenlagers (am Tretlager) eine tiefe Riefe über die komplette Länge, die definitiv beim montieren entstanden sein muss. Die Ursache dafür konnte ich leider nicht mehr feststellen. Diese Sache werde ich aber beim ersten Lagerwechsel mir nochmals genauer anschauen. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Abdeckkappen der Hauptlager vom Rockerarm sind extrem fest angezogen/verklebt gewesen. Diese waren so fest, dass sich sogar die Pins der "Oberrohrzugführungsabdeckung" beim aufdrehen verbogen haben. Und zwar sowohl bei der Kappe vom DHX, wie auch der vom FRX.
Einen wichtigen Tipp also für den ersten Lagerwechsel: Dazu muss die Lagerabdeckkappe demontiert werden. Dies geht am besten, wenn die Wippe im Rahmen monitiert ist und die beiden Kegelachsen, auf denen die Lager sitzen, mit der Schraube verschraubt sind. Im demontiertem Zustand wird es kaum möglich sein die Kegelachsen ohne Beschädigung so zu fixieren, dass die nötige Kraft zum Lösen der Abdeckkappen aufgebracht werden kann.




Wie ich ja bereits angekündigt habe, möchte ich die Decals ändern. Dazu habe ich mir lange Gedanken gemacht, wie ich das am Besten angehen kann. Schlussendlich führt kein Weg am Abpausen der Decals vorbei, was allerdings keine ganz so leichte Aufgabe ist, da der Schriftzug tordiert und zusätzlich das Unterrohr geboben ist.
Am Sonntag habe ich angefangen und jeden Abend incl. heute abgepaust. Jetzt bin ich endlich fertig und habe alle Decals auf Papier. War quasi wie malen nach Zahlen ^^. Hier ein paar Impressionen 























Als nächstes werden die einzelnen Buchstaben sorgfältig ausgeschnitten und dann auf die Folie übertragen. Danach werden die Buchstaben aus der Folie ausgeschnitten. Dann können die Decals mit Aceton entfernt werden. Im Anschluss findet die Neubeklebung statt. Zum Schluss sollen die Decals dann mit einer Steinschlagschutzfolie geschützt werden. Davor habe ich noch ein wenig bammel, da die erste Steinschlagschutzfolie schonmal nicht auf anodisiertem Aluminium haftet. Ich hoffe die neu bestellte ist dazu in der Lage...

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Don.Coyote (22. Januar 2014)

Respekt! Steckst ja wirklich viel Mühe rein. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles so hinhaut wie du es dir vorstellst.

Gruß


----------



## JaSon78 (22. Januar 2014)

@Simon: Die original 3m Folie haftet auf der Anodisierung/schwarz sehr gut...Link müsste ich noch irgendwo haben. Bei Interesse...melden.


----------



## simdiem (22. Januar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Respekt! Steckst ja wirklich viel Mühe rein. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles so hinhaut wie du es dir vorstellst.
> 
> Gruß


Hey, 
danke dir!  Ja so ein Projekt ist in gewisser Hinsicht immer ein Waagnis. Ich hoffe sehr, dass es so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
Ich werde dich auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten 



JaSon78 schrieb:


> @Simon: Die original 3m Folie haftet auf der Anodisierung/schwarz sehr gut...Link müsste ich noch irgendwo haben. Bei Interesse...melden.



Hey, also wenn du eine Bezeichnung der Folie hättest wäre das extrem super!!! Die Bezeichnung von der die ich jetzt bestellt habe ist: 
*3M Lackschutz Folie Scotchgard PU8591e *

Der Link wo ich diese bestellt habe: http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-meterware.html

Meintest du dieselbe?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr feiner Bericht Simon!


----------



## sebazzo (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Wenn Du eine Möglichkeit hast, Deine Abpausungen zu digitalisieren: hier im Forum wird es bestimmt noch mehr Leute geben, die was ähnliches wie Du vorhaben und sich über eine Vorlage freuen würden.

Aber Hammer mit dem Hauptschwingenlager. Mein DHX sollte nächste Woche kommen (Canyon liefert nicht trotz Lieferbarkeit, wg einer "Systemumstellung" ^^), vielleicht nehm ichs auch auseinander, zumindest um Metallspäne loszusein...


----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2014)

Astrein Simon. Ich bin mal auf dein Setup gespannt. Wirst das Gold vom FRX übernehmen?


----------



## JaSon78 (23. Januar 2014)

Die Folie sollte passen.
Ich hatte hier die 0,2mm Variante bestellt:
http://m.ebay.de/itm?itemId=250982385379
Der Anbieter hat auch die 0,35 im Angebot: 
http://m.ebay.de/itm/260907249117?nav=VI&sbk=1

1 Blatt reicht normalerweise für 1 Bike.


----------



## mario1982 (25. Januar 2014)

Hi 
habe mir gestern das 






* Torque DHX Rockzone *

*bestellt. Ich habe alle angaben zur rahmengrösse gemacht und es kam eine M bei mir raus.*
*Ich bin 1,84 gross und habe eine schrittlänge von 85. *
*Kann das stimmen mit der rahmengröße M?*
*Des weiteren hat er gestern bei mir die angaben, grösse, gewicht, armlänge.... nicht gespeichert, wo ich auf kaufen gegangen bin.*
*
Steht bei mir nun so da, also ohne angaben :/
Evtl. PPS-Daten:
Körpergroesse:
Schrittlänge:
Körpergewicht:
Schulterbreite:
Armlänge:
Torsolänge:
*
*sind die angaben für canyon zwingend notwendig, oder nicht? *
*brauchen die das ggf. für lenkerbreite...vorbaulänge...federhärte u.s.w?*
*Ist mein erstes downhillbike *

*gibt es für das bike auch fürs unterrohr etwas zum abdecken gegen größere steine ect.?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2014)

Steinschlagschutzfolie. 

Wenn du bei der Bestellung M angegeben hast, passt das für Canyon.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Januar 2014)

Wobei du mit 184cm zwischen M und L liegst. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man beide Probe fahren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## mario1982 (25. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Steinschlagschutzfolie.
> 
> Wenn du bei der Bestellung M angegeben hast, passt das für Canyon.





Steinschlagschutzfolie ist gegen kleinere steinschläge. 
habe an meinem jekyll cannondale eine kunstoffverkleidung die den rahmen auch wirklich vor größeren steinen schützt. meinte dann eher so etwas


----------



## Basscommander (25. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin 183 und hab mich klar für ein L entschieden. 
M geht. Aber L deutlich besser. 
Ich gebe nochmal zu bedenken, dass es sich nicht um einen freerider handelt. 
Und man nicht sitzt und daher die schrittlänge vollkommen unerheblich ist.


----------



## Basscommander (25. Januar 2014)

Statt dem PPS sollte hier der gesunde Menschenverstand genutzt werden.


----------



## Jogi (26. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Aber dann passt doch irgendetwas nicht? Habe die Red Medium Feder drin und die sollte für mein Gewicht 72-81Kg eig. passen...



Die rote Feder war mir auch viel zu straff. Ich wiege 72 kg (netto), mit Ausrüstung schätzungsweise auch so 77...78 kg. Selbst die gelbe (soft) war mir noch zu straff, jetzt habe ich die X-Soft drin und ein axiallager und alles ist gut. Nutze den Ferderweg zu 100% aus.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhity (26. Januar 2014)

Hab mal gelesen, dass man bei rock shox die Feder immer ne Nummer weicher nimmt, da die in der Regel zu straff fürs angegebene Gewicht sind...


----------



## sebazzo (26. Januar 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Die rote Feder war mir auch viel zu straff. Ich wiege 72 kg (netto), mit Ausrüstung schätzungsweise auch so 77...78 kg. Selbst die gelbe (soft) war mir noch zu straff, jetzt habe ich die X-Soft drin und ein axiallager und alles ist gut. Nutze den Ferderweg zu 100% aus.



Ich hatte bei ner Fox 36 Van 180 anfangs genau das gleiche Problem und bin bis auf ne superweiche Feder (41-54kg) runter, bei einem Fahrergewicht von 74kg. nach paar Tagen Berge und Bikeparkgeballer, schätze so nach 200km insgesamt, ist die Gabel plötzlich butterweich geworden. War halt nur durch die straffsitzenden Neudichtungen extrem überdämpft. Ich bin dann schrittweise wieder zu härteren Federn und jetzt bei der medium, die genau zu meinem Gewicht passt.

Ich weiss aber 1. natürlich nicht, wieviel Ihr mit den neuen Gabeln schon gefahren seid und 2. ob das bei Euren Gabeln überhaupt so sein muss wie bei meiner. Aber is evt. was um im Hinterkopf zu behalten...


----------



## Basscommander (26. Januar 2014)

Gabs die frage nicht schon drei Seiten vorher?
Das angegebene Gewicht auf den Federn passt. 
Nur die Gabel muss sich einfahren. (Buchsen, Dichtungen, etc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (26. Januar 2014)

Federn am dämpfer passen auch nicht! Ich hab bei meinen 90kg die 400er drin die normal für 71-81kg sein soll und hab damit sogar nur 26% sag. Bin auf jeden fall Sau froh das ich den optitune Mist nicht in Anspruch genommen hab! Weils einfach kein Schlag passt. Bei der gabel hab ich sogar nur 20% sag. Werd dabei aber erstma was abwarten un gucken Wat die eingefahren macht!


----------



## Killabeez (26. Januar 2014)

@mario1982 

Ich hab bei 183 und SL 85cm ein M genommen und finde die Größe genau richtig.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (27. Januar 2014)

Bei mir soll es ja das Rockzone mit Cane Creek Double Barrel werden. Bin jetzt aber leicht verunsichert was die Feder angeht. Bei ca. 76kg wäre doch die 400er Feder Optimal, oder? 
Beim Spring Calculator von Cane Creek zeigt mir die 300er Feder an. Die Feder wäre doch viel zu weich.


----------



## Quiesel (27. Januar 2014)

Hmm das würde mich auch mal interessieren weil mich betrifft das auch! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (27. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht stimmt ja bei meinen Angaben etwas nicht.
Was heißt frame travel bzw. wheel travel?
Müsste doch der Federweg von 210mm sein. Oder ist es die Einbau Länge von 240mm?

Hab jetzt auch schon in mehreren Ami Foren gelesen und wie es scheint ist die coil im ccdb härter als in anderen Dämpfern.


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Januar 2014)

Falls es hilft, 
fahre bei einem Fahrgewicht von 74kg im DHX Flashzone eine 350er Feder. Beim 2012 FRX war es eine 300er. MIt der 350er komme ich auch exakte 28% Sag. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (27. Januar 2014)

Ok dann wird für mich wohl die 350er Feder auch passen. 2-3kg mehr als du dann sollte der sag auch 30% oder minimal mehr haben.


----------



## apsol (27. Januar 2014)

In your opinion what bike should I get, the Rockzone or the YT Tues comp ?


----------



## sebazzo (27. Januar 2014)

Get the one you like better! 

But seriously, it's difficult to answer that question without more info. Anyhow, my take on this would be, that modern bikes are so good that you almost cannot fail by buying any one of those two bikes. So, unless you have some specific concerns about one or the other model, simply go for the one that appeals to you better.


----------



## apsol (27. Januar 2014)

Well I like much more the looks of the Tues but wanted to know which one is better, in terms of performance. Like the response of the suspension, etc. Canyon offers 6 years warranty opposite to 2 years YT (if im not wrong) but Im not sure if thats a important point since I never had to send my bike to warranty. (canyon torque fr)


----------



## sebazzo (27. Januar 2014)

in this case I suggest you talk to someone who actually tried both models themselves. In my opinion, modern bikes are really close performance-wise and seeing how both bikes get rave reviews, you'll have fun with either one.

I have ridden none one of them, cos I'm still waiting for my Torque to be delivered. Review in MBR says the DHX is quite a racy bike, fast. Whether or not the Tues is more playful, I cannot say. Warranty has never been a concern for me...


----------



## apsol (27. Januar 2014)

I remember seeing a magazine doing a downhill bike test where the Tues was the winner and the Torque FRX was in too and some others like Scott, Kona maybe, I cant remember, unfortunately wasn't the new DHX. But I cant find it anymore if someone can help me, I apreciate. Would like to read what they say about the Tues atleast.


----------



## der_erce (27. Januar 2014)

warrantywise it does not matter. My friend did get his 2010´s TUES chainstays replaced. He wasn´t even the original buyer. Suspensionwise its also actually not an issue since you would want an exact same comparison with all same components. Unlikely that you will get the chance for doing that. Both bikes are great. TUES with a couple of years with not big changes, DHX is the next evolution on the FRX. The direction canyon made is clear...more race, more definite downhill. I think you cant loose on this decision


----------



## Killabeez (27. Januar 2014)

Gehört sich der Abstand so zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel? Ist mir heute mal aufgefallen, dass was graues zu sehen ist.


----------



## MA85 (27. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Gehört sich der Abstand so zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel? Ist mir heute mal aufgefallen, dass was graues zu sehen ist.


Ja das sind spacer. Ist völlig normal!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killabeez (27. Januar 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ja das sind spacer. Ist völlig normal!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ah cool, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2014)

Schlechtes Foto, aber das sind imho keine Spacer. Die Spacer sind die Schwarzen Scheiben. Lässt sich die Kurbel durch die Lager hin und her schieben?


----------



## sebazzo (28. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand die letzten 10 Tage ein DHX Flashzone geliefert bekommen?

Hab am 18.1. bestellt, es war und ist nach wie vor als lieferbar auf der webpage angegeben. Aber das Callcenter vertröstet mich von Tag zu Tag. Wenn sie wenigstens ehrlich sagen würden, was los ist. Canyon, hörst Du mich? ich bin drauf und dran zu stornieren...

Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Weld (28. Januar 2014)

@Killabeez

Sieht nicht ganz normal aus. Da ist ein bisschen grau zu sehen. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass das die Achse ist. Wenn du es hin und her schieben kannst (die komplette Kurbel nach links und rechts musst du den Kurbelarm mal locker machen, wieder richtig draufstecken und wieder festziehen.
Bei mir ist jedenfalls nicht so ein Abstand. Und das sieht mir auch nicht nach Spacer aus. De sind nämlich schwarz und niht so breit. Würde auf der Seite zudem wenig Sinn machen.

MfG

Weld


----------



## Basscommander (28. Januar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schlechtes Foto, aber das sind imho keine Spacer. Die Spacer sind die Schwarzen Scheiben. Lässt sich die Kurbel durch die Lager hin und her schieben?



Falsch!
Die Spacer bei RaceFace sind weiß.


----------



## Weld (28. Januar 2014)

Für mich sieht das aus wie ein Abstand von ca. 3-5 mm zwischen Lager und Kurbel. 
Erst kommt der das Lager mit dem schwarzen Rand (vom Fett/ Öl), dann Luft bzw. Achse (das helle hat nen geringeren Durchmesser als der Rest) und dann die Kurbel.


----------



## Basscommander (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn man genau hin schaut erkannt man zwei weiße Spacerringe. 
Wie immer bei RF.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2014)

Wir können hier ja viel debattieren. Soll der Jung doch mal selbst gucken, was sich unter dem Dreck verbirgt.


----------



## mario1982 (28. Januar 2014)

heute ist mein paket  gekommen. leider haben die die pakete vertauscht. bei mir war das rad eines anderen kunden drin.oh man hab mich soooo gefreut. jetzt heisst es wieder eine woche warten


----------



## Quiesel (28. Januar 2014)

Was hastn stattdessen bekommen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (28. Januar 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> heute ist mein paket  gekommen. leider haben die die pakete vertauscht. bei mir war das rad eines anderen kunden drin.oh man hab mich soooo gefreut. jetzt heisst es wieder eine woche warten


ernsthaft? was isn los bei denen zur Zeit. 

Hab heut noch ne email bekommen, dass mein Bike doch erst Anfang nächster Woche verschickt wird. Und das obwohl es bei Bestellung als lieferbar angegeben war, sogar mündlich am Telefon. Also wirds am Ende fast einen Monat gedauert haben. Alles nicht so schlimm eigentlich, aber dafür hab ich mir bei mehreren Telefonaten mit Canyon immer ne andere Ausrede anhören dürfen. Kein geiler Service am Kunden...


----------



## Quiesel (28. Januar 2014)

Also mein Strive hatte letztes Jahr glaub 6 oder 8 Wochen Verzug ! Mein flashzone wurde auch eben ne Woche nach hinten gesetzt... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (28. Januar 2014)

Und ich glaube nicht dran dass es nächste Woche fertig wird :S


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (28. Januar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Und ich glaube nicht dran dass es nächste Woche fertig wird :S
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


welche Grösse hast bestellt?


----------



## Quiesel (28. Januar 2014)

M aber schon letztes Jahr im November 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhity (28. Januar 2014)

hey.. kurze offtopic-frage 
wollte mal fragen für welchen durchmesser ne Saint ist... finde da keine infos -.-

bräuchte nämlich ne Saint (oder Zee) für vorne und hinten ... jeweils 180mm durchmesser
weiß da einer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (28. Januar 2014)

ok, zumindest stimmts bei Gr.M mit dem überein, was auf der website steht, KW 6.

Mein Gr.S hätte ja sofort lieferbar sein sollen, die Dame am Tel meinte sie hat 2 auf Lager. Vor zwei Wochen bestellt und jetzt werd ich immer mehr nach hinten vertröstet. Wennse wenigstens sagen würden, "hey dies und jenes, wir haben ein Problem, sorry für die Umstände". Dann könnt ich Wartezeit locker ertragen, aber so scheiss Ausreden die ganze Zeit bringen, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Quiesel (28. Januar 2014)

@sebazzo: ja aber das ist egal. Das stimmt halt echt keinen Meter! Ich habe bestellt da war KW5 der Termin. Den habe ich auch in meinem Auftrag auch als Liefertermin angegeben bekommen. Es heißt ja...von Änderungen beim Liefertermin sind bestehende Bestellungen nicht betroffen. So dann war es zwischendurch KW13. Meine Bestellung dürfte ja nicht davon betroffen sein. Jetzt ruf ich heute da an und frag nach wie es aussieht. Sie so ja das Bike befindet sich noch nicht in der Produktion. Ich so alles klar, dann könnt ihr mir ja grad noch die 350lbs Feder einbauen, wa? - Ja klar, aber dann wirds vorraussichtlich erst nächste Woche. Äh....ja....genau....also wenn ich den Wunsch mit der Feder nicht gehabt hätte, dann wäre es noch diese Woche fertig geworden? - Es ist geplant das .... - Eh nie nicht! ...
aber ich störe mich jetzt auch nicht groß daran...weil ichs ja wie gesagt beim Strive schon gewöhnt war ^^ und da war es wirklich ärgerlich weils eigentlich am anfang vom Sommer kommen sollte und als es dann da war, war der schon wieder fast gegessen!
Bei meinem Bruder kams 3 Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Liefertermin.
So und was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist, dass wenns Fahrrad da ist, dann ist es da. Das ist sicherlich nicht kundenfreundlich von Canyon...aber sich darüber aufzuregen bringt einen persönlich nicht weiter. Ich denke die wissen über diesen Missstand im Unternehmen, scheinen es aber aktuell schlicht nicht besser zu können.
p.s.: Das mit den Ausreden geht aber wirklich mal gar nicht!


----------



## Killabeez (28. Januar 2014)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, müssen Spacer sein, Kurbel ist fest und alles andere auch. Bei meinem EX Gapstar sieht es genauso aus, ist auch ein Abstand und man sieht etwas graues (Spacer).

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## MA85 (28. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgeschaut, müssen Spacer sein, Kurbel ist fest und alles andere auch. Bei meinem EX Gapstar sieht es genauso aus, ist auch ein Abstand und man sieht etwas graues (Spacer).
> 
> Danke an alle für die Hilfe


Es sind spacer glaubt mir! Hab letzte Woche am strive noch das innenlager erneuert! Ebenfalls race face.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaSon78 (28. Januar 2014)

Hab das Flashzone in L mit KW5...und bisher noch keine neuen Infos.
PS: Die CCDB Federn gibt es bei hibike für 24 Eur...hab mir ne 350 und 400 schicken lassen jnd probier das für die paar Eur einfach aus.


----------



## Pectoralis (29. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hab das Flashzone in L mit KW5...und bisher noch keine neuen Infos.
> PS: Die CCDB Federn gibt es bei hibike für 24 Eur...hab mir ne 350 und 400 schicken lassen jnd probier das für die paar Eur einfach aus.


Bestellung schon raus? Hab noch ne 400er. Ist neu


----------



## JaSon78 (29. Januar 2014)

Danke  Federn schon da... denke, wir können hier die nächsten Wochen sowieso noch ne Federn-Gebrauchtbörse machen... den Deemax LRS werd ich z.B. auch direkt verkaufen... falls einer ihn haben möchte...


----------



## Killabeez (29. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre dann evtl. an einer Boxxer RC Feder in gelb interessiert


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @sebazzo: ja aber das ist egal. Das stimmt halt echt keinen Meter! Ich habe bestellt da war KW5 der Termin. Den habe ich auch in meinem Auftrag auch als Liefertermin angegeben bekommen. Es heißt ja...von Änderungen beim Liefertermin sind bestehende Bestellungen nicht betroffen. So dann war es zwischendurch KW13. Meine Bestellung dürfte ja nicht davon betroffen sein. Jetzt ruf ich heute da an und frag nach wie es aussieht. Sie so ja das Bike befindet sich noch nicht in der Produktion. Ich so alles klar, dann könnt ihr mir ja grad noch die 350lbs Feder einbauen, wa? - Ja klar, aber dann wirds vorraussichtlich erst nächste Woche. Äh....ja....genau....also wenn ich den Wunsch mit der Feder nicht gehabt hätte, dann wäre es noch diese Woche fertig geworden? - Es ist geplant das .... - Eh nie nicht! ...
> aber ich störe mich jetzt auch nicht groß daran...weil ichs ja wie gesagt beim Strive schon gewöhnt war ^^ und da war es wirklich ärgerlich weils eigentlich am anfang vom Sommer kommen sollte und als es dann da war, war der schon wieder fast gegessen!
> Bei meinem Bruder kams 3 Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Liefertermin.
> So und was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist, dass wenns Fahrrad da ist, dann ist es da. Das ist sicherlich nicht kundenfreundlich von Canyon...aber sich darüber aufzuregen bringt einen persönlich nicht weiter. Ich denke die wissen über diesen Missstand im Unternehmen, scheinen es aber aktuell schlicht nicht besser zu können.
> p.s.: Das mit den Ausreden geht aber wirklich mal gar nicht!



Hast recht, mich würds normalerweise auch nicht stören. Sie sollen halt nur ehrlich sein und ein Interesse dran haben dass der Kunde Bescheid weiss. Aber Kommunikation und Information scheinen Fremdwörter für Canyon zu sein. Und dann auf die Schüler-Art "bin zu spät, weil mein Hund mein Busticket aufgefressen hat" ein dümmere Ausrede nach der anderen, das geht nicht.

Ich kann die nicht in Schutz nehmen. Das ist ein Multimillionen€ Unternehmen. Zu sagen, sie wissen über den Missstand Bescheid, aber könnens nicht besser, ist einfach zu wenig. Ich kenn ein paar Leute die in der Industrie arbeiten und die sagen mir, das ist knallharte Kalkulation. Der feine Grat zwischen Kunden nicht verlieren, aber sich auch kein Bein ausreissen (=Geld sparen).


----------



## Killabeez (29. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es ganz einfach, die sollten nicht auf Lager reinschreiben sondern immer 2-3 Wochen mehr Lieferzeit angeben, dann haben die ein Puffer falls etwas nicht klappt und sollte das Bike früher kommen ist der Kunde sogar noch glücklicher.

Weil wenn ich bestelle und seh dass zb. KW 8 drin steht, weiß ich es von Anfang an und mach mir keine falschen Hoffnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

Genau meine Meinung, das wäre die simpelste Art solche Situationen zu vermeiden. Wahrscheinlich wird aber kalkuliert, dass Lieferbarkeit Kunden anzieht...


----------



## Quiesel (29. Januar 2014)

@sebazzo: das Geld sparen aber auch die, die beim Versender kaufen.  wo sonst bekommt man ein dh bike in so einem tollen Design mit so einer Ausstattung ?

Dennoch stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, dass sie sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen würden wenn se das richtig machen würden 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

Du, ich hab keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Versendern. Wie isn das bei den anderen, hat das mal jemand probiert?

Obwohl in beiden Fällen Canyon schlecht dasteht. Sinds die einzigen, die so agieren, dann machen sie definitiv was falsch. Wenn alle Versender so drauf sind, dann ist das Teil des Geschäftsmodell und tendenziell ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz.

Ich werd mich jedenfalls nicht dafür entschuldigen ein Versenderbike zu kaufen. Die haben ihr Geschäftsmodell und machen Gewinn damit, gute Samariter sind das nicht (so von wegen wo bekommt man schon so ein tolles bike). Dass Versender so günstig verkaufen zeigt nur, dass der Rest der Industrie mit ihren ach so grossen Namen ungerechtfertigt abzocken.


----------



## Quiesel (29. Januar 2014)

Du sollst dich doch auch gar nicht entschuldigen... 
Kannst dich ja bei denen beschweren! Ich bekam dann als Trost ein Canyon Halstuch ... Son billiges.... Damit konnte ich dann meine Tränen trocknen!  ^^ 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

hehehe, na dann bin gespannt, beschwert hab ich mich nämlich schon


----------



## Quiesel (29. Januar 2014)

Uhh das wird nicht reichen! In den 2 Monaten hab ich öfters genörgelt ! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

verdammt, war durchaus ne gesalzene Email. Aber nachdem keine Antwort von Canyon kam, wirste wohl recht haben...


----------



## LukasL (29. Januar 2014)

Des Halstuch hab ich auch bekommen, hab mich aber nie beschwert!


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

mal sehen, wir können ja dann als geheimes Erkennungszeichen der Von-Canyon-Genervten das Halstuch im Bikepark tragen. Ich denke da so an wissendes Nicken wenn man sich gegenseitig sieht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconx (29. Januar 2014)

Fährt einer von euch einen 2014er Vivid Air im Dhx und kann grad ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben?

Bin eigentlich superglücklich mit meinem CCDB, aber ... man muss ja irgendwas schrauben


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

Ich werd nen 2013er Vivid Air dranbauen, sobalds Bike da ist...


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (29. Januar 2014)

War jetzt auch mal vor Ort um Probe zu Rollen. Also Größe M bei meinen 183cm und 87cm SL ist viel zu klein. Bin auf dem M Rahmen mit den Knien am Lenker angestoßen. Auch die rote Feder in der Boxxer hat perfekt gepasst vom Sag.

Hatte dann auch noch gefragt wie lange die Lieferung dauert wenns ab Lager verfügbar ist. Der Verkäufer sagte mir mit 2 Wochen kann ich da schon rechnen. Also weiß net was ihr habt.


----------



## Dice8 (29. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> [...] Also Größe M bei meinen 183cm und 87cm SL ist viel zu klein. Bin auf dem M Rahmen mit den Knien am Lenker angestoßen. [...]



Wie hast du das denn geschafft? Im Wiegesprint bzw. beim Beschleunigen? Oder was für einen "Test" hast du auf dem Bike gemacht?


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (29. Januar 2014)

Nee also beim Beschleunigen wars ok aber wenn ich eingelenkt hab und des Knie grad in der Stellung war bin ich um genau zu sein am oberen Teil der Federgabel angestoßen. Es sah auch sehr klein unter mir aus. Aber in L hats dann gut gepasst.


----------



## Dice8 (29. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Nee also beim Beschleunigen wars ok aber wenn ich eingelenkt hab und des Knie grad in der Stellung war bin ich um genau zu sein am oberen Teil der Federgabel angestoßen. Es sah auch sehr klein unter mir aus. Aber in L hats dann gut gepasst.



Also wenn du z.B. im stehen rechts einschlägst und das rechte Bein vorne hast dann kommst du mit dem Knie an den Lenker bzw. an das Tauchrohr der Boxxer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (29. Januar 2014)

Ja war das Ende des Tauchrohrs der Fox, da sie das Flashzone in M und das Rockzone in L hatten. Denke die 5mm unterschied im Umfang zwischen Boxxer und Fox kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Hatte dann auch noch gefragt wie lange die Lieferung dauert wenns ab Lager verfügbar ist. Der Verkäufer sagte mir mit 2 Wochen kann ich da schon rechnen. Also weiß net was ihr habt.


Schön zu hören, dass es bei denen auch Leute gibt, die ehrlich sind. Ich wurde von einer Ausrede zur anderen weitergereicht, die sich schön gegenseitig widersprochen haben


----------



## Killabeez (30. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Ja war das Ende des Tauchrohrs der Fox, da sie das Flashzone in M und das Rockzone in L hatten. Denke die 5mm unterschied im Umfang zwischen Boxxer und Fox kann man vernachlässigen.


 
Aber wenn du Downhill fährst, dann stehst du doch auf dem Bike und bist mit dem Körper-Schwerpunkt ja ein Stück hinter dem Sattel, somit müsste auch wieder mehr Platz zwischen Knie und Lenker sein, oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja klar aber ich hatte mehrere Positionen ausprobiert um zu sehen ob es passt weil mir gleich zu Anfang im sitzen aufgefallen is, dass nicht viel Platz zwischen Knie und Lenker ist. Klar is es in der zurück gelehnten Position nicht angestoßen aber bist ja net die ganze Zeit in der selben Position. Und da is es mir dann doch bissle klein wenn ich anstoße zwar nicht durchgehend aber da nehme ich lieber das größere. Wobei ich finde die Rahmen sind alle relativ klein. Der Verkäufer und ein Kumpel haben auch gemeint des M passt schon optisch nicht weil es ziemlich unförmig aussah.


----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

So, heut morgen kam die Versandbestätigung. Obs jetzt an meiner Beschwerde-Email lag, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber es kam mittags noch eine Entschuldigungsmail (für die Verzögerung, nicht für die monierte schlechte Kommunikation) von Canyon mit Angebot eines T-Shirts. Werd also vorzeitig aus dem Halstuchgeheimbund aussteigen müssen


----------



## Quiesel (30. Januar 2014)

Jjjjuuuuuoooaaaahh wie fies! Du bekommst wegen ein paar Tagen gleich nen Tshirt und ich bekomm für Monate nur son Halstuch !!! >| 

 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

hahaha, vlt war mein Ton doch fieser. Oder die ham sich so totgelacht über meine Email, dass sie gesagt haben: "jetz drückma dem noch ein T-Shirt mit Canyon Logo aufs Aug, damit er ja schön Werbung macht für uns, der D...!"

Aber wichtiger, is deins wenigstens auch raus?


----------



## Quiesel (30. Januar 2014)

Den Gedanken hat ich gestern schon... Dass sich die, die die emails lesen eher über so Mails freuen...weil das sind eh keine entscheider denk ich und die können sich ja dann auch selbst ausmalen wie die Leute zuhause beim Email lesen ausrasten weil es ne unbefriedigende standartentschuldigung bekommen ^^ und dann wird im Rahmen des Qualitätsmanagement dem Kunden noch irgend eine werbegimmik aufs Auge gedrückt und fertig is!  die werden ihren spas schon haben! 


Ich hol meins dort ab! Und nein meins ist natürlich nicht raus  sicherlich auch nicht nächste Woche ! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

so wird das laufen, denk ich auch. hab schon von Leuten gehört, dass sie die Rechtsabteilung direkt kontaktiert haben, was dann anscheinend wirklich Erfolg hatte. War aber auch ein Spezialfall, wg ner doofen Kommunikation braucht man da wohl nicht einlaufen.

Ah damn, aber angekündigt wäre es zumindest für KW 6 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Drück die Daumen!


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (30. Januar 2014)

Gehts bei euch nur um das Flashzone oder ist die Lieferzeit allgemein lange? So wie es sich bei euch anhört muss ich nochmal 2 Wochen auf die Aussage des Verkäufers drauf rechnen. Dann muss ich mir überlegen ob ichs net bissle früher bestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

ja, Flashzone, bei Quiesel und mir. Bei mir wars jetz überhaupt ned lang, ich hab mich bloss über dämliche und Falsch-Aussagen der Canyon Hotline beschwert. Ohne das wär ich der smooth sailor gewesen, mit ca. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit. Quiesel wartet auf sein gr. M allerdings schon seit November, wenn ich mich recht erinner. Ein anderer hat gleich von Anfang an, trotz Bike "auf Lager", zwei Wochen als Lieferzeit genannt bekommen. das kommt auch bei mir hin, also wenn Dus in 2 Wochen brauchst, hols dir jetzt.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja das mit den 2 Wochen laut Verkäufer wurde mir gesagt. Dachte nur ihr wartet schon 4 Wochen+. Wills erst Anfang Mitte März haben weils jetzt bestimmt noch Weile kalt wird.


----------



## sebazzo (30. Januar 2014)

is doch egal, paar Klamotten mehr und ab dafür. und hier im Süden hats am Samstag 11 grad...


----------



## JaSon78 (30. Januar 2014)

Flashzone in L ist nun auf KW6 bei mir geschoben...


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch aus dem Süden aber ich glaub bei uns wirds jetzt auch nochmal richtig kalt.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Ja klar aber ich hatte mehrere Positionen ausprobiert um zu sehen ob es passt weil mir gleich zu Anfang im sitzen aufgefallen is, dass nicht viel Platz zwischen Knie und Lenker ist. Klar is es in der zurück gelehnten Position nicht angestoßen aber bist ja net die ganze Zeit in der selben Position. Und da is es mir dann doch bissle klein wenn ich anstoße zwar nicht durchgehend aber da nehme ich lieber das größere. Wobei ich finde die Rahmen sind alle relativ klein. Der Verkäufer und ein Kumpel haben auch gemeint des M passt schon optisch nicht weil es ziemlich unförmig aussah.



Ich glaube ich fahre nochmal nach Koblenz.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (31. Januar 2014)

Du warst doch schon dort oder? Wenn dir das M eher zugesagt hat dann nimm es doch. Vielleicht sind die Proportionen unserer Beine unterschiedlich. Wie gesagt im sitzen auf M war bei mir zwischen Knie und Lenker nicht viel Platz. Ich hab mich auf M also überhaupt nicht wohl gefühlt. Kam mir so eingeengt vor. Und das L kam mir aber auch net so über massig groß vor im Vergleich zum M. Dachte die Unterschiede würden da größer ausfallen.


----------



## JaSon78 (31. Januar 2014)

Kann mich da nur wiederholen...das DHX in M ist vom Reach her gleich einem Demo in S und das DHX in L = Demo in M.
Final ist das aber echt eine Entscheidung der persönlichen Vorlieben. Mir war M auch zu eng... und da hatte ich nicht mal Protektoren an den Knien.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur wiederholen...das DHX in M ist vom Reach her gleich einem Demo in S und das DHX in L = Demo in M.
> Final ist das aber echt eine Entscheidung der persönlichen Vorlieben. Mir war M auch zu eng... und da hatte ich nicht mal Protektoren an den Knien.


Knieprotektoren hatte ich auch nicht bei der Probefahrt auch nicht an. Die würde ich nächstes mal definitv mitnehmen. Ich bin jedenfalls zur Zeit total verunsichert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (31. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Knieprotektoren hatte ich auch nicht bei der Probefahrt auch nicht an. Die würde ich nächstes mal definitv mitnehmen. Ich bin jedenfalls zur Zeit total verunsichert!



Mach dich net verrückt, du hast dich doch wohl gefühlt auf einen M und die Mitarbeiter haben dir doch auch zu M geraten oder nicht?


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

Ja schon aber verunsichert bin ich trotzdem weiterhin. Ist ja keine Weltreise bis Koblenz.


----------



## JaSon78 (31. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber verunsichert bin ich trotzdem weiterhin. Ist ja keine Weltreise bis Koblenz.


Ansonsten steht auch ein Flashzone in Größe M in Wermelskirchen bei einem Kumpel und meins (hoffentlich ab nächster Woche endlich) in Größe L in Düsseldorf...hilft vielleicht mehr als die Parkplatzrunde in Koblenz. Altenberg, Glüder und Schöllerhof scheinste ja zu kennen


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Altenberg, Glüder und Schöllerhof scheinste ja zu kennen



Aber sicher dat! 
Schöllerhof DH wäre ein gute Testfahrt. Das wäre echt Klasse wenn ich dort mal das M und L fahren könnte.


----------



## JaSon78 (31. Januar 2014)

Du hast Post


----------



## Killabeez (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch verunsichert... 
Gibt es jemand der bei 183cm ein M fährt und zufrieden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (31. Januar 2014)

Jap. Ich fühl mich pudelwohl. Bin 183 bei 88 SL.
Hab vorher ein FRX 2013 M von nem kumpel probegefahren.
Ich fahr aber eher Freeride als Downhill damit. Hab deshalb M genommen, weils ja immer heißt, es wär verspielter. Kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen. 
Die nächsten 2 Tage gehts wieder aufn Trail :3 (Y)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrailBiker1 (31. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch verunsichert...
> Gibt es jemand der bei 183cm ein M fährt und zufrieden ist?


Ich bin so 1.82/1.83 und fahre seit einem Monat das Whipzone in M und bin sehr zufrieden. Klar, wenn ich sitze, mein Knie ziemlich weit oben ist und ich stark einlenke, dann stößt mein Knie auch gegen den Lenker, aber auf dem Trail, wofür ich das Rad natürlich gekauft habe passiert das nie.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Februar 2014)

ihr macht einen hin... mit meinen 1.93m hab nur eine wahl... L obs nun perfekt passt oder nicht xD
man gewöhnt sich eh dran, und bei unter 1.85m würde ich definitv M fahren. Das 2013er FRX ist mir auf jedenfall nicht zu klein bei 1.93m...


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2014)

Hey alle zusammen, 

es ist ja jetzt schon eine ganze Weile her, seit ich das letzte Mal etwas gepostet habe. Was soll ich sagen, die Arbeit am DHX hat meine ganze Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Da merkt man doch den Unterschied zwischen Student und Arbeitnehmer .

Ich möchte zuerst noch ein paar Antworten nachholen. 



sebazzo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit. Wenn Du eine Möglichkeit hast, Deine Abpausungen zu digitalisieren: hier im Forum wird es bestimmt noch mehr Leute geben, die was ähnliches wie Du vorhaben und sich über eine Vorlage freuen würden.
> 
> Aber Hammer mit dem Hauptschwingenlager. Mein DHX sollte nächste Woche kommen (Canyon liefert nicht trotz Lieferbarkeit, wg einer "Systemumstellung" ^^), vielleicht nehm ichs auch auseinander, zumindest um Metallspäne loszusein...



Also die Vorlagen, digitalisieren wäre prinzipiell möglich. Allerdings wäre es cool, falls jemand in der Lage ist daraus eine Vektorgrafik zu machen. Damit könnte man die Decals auf Folie drucken lassen. 



JaSon78 schrieb:


> Die Folie sollte passen.
> Ich hatte hier die 0,2mm Variante bestellt:
> http://m.ebay.de/itm?itemId=250982385379
> Der Anbieter hat auch die 0,35 im Angebot:
> ...



Dir nochmals vielen Dank! Deine Folie benutzt den selben Acrylkleber wie meine. Bis jetzt klebt diese Folie tatsächlich ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe dass dies auch so bleiben wird. 

Einen Nachtrag möchte ich noch zu meinem letzten Beitrag machen. 

Ich hatte je berichtet, dass ich einen tiefen Kratzer in der Achse vom Hauptlager entdeckt hatte, als ich den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt hatte. Davon habe ich jetzt auch ein Photo gemacht: 





So, jetzt mache ich mich an das Schreiben von Teil 4 vom DHX Aufbau. Das wird eine Weile dauern 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Micha382 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## sebazzo (1. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also die Vorlagen, digitalisieren wäre prinzipiell möglich. Allerdings wäre es cool, falls jemand in der Lage ist daraus eine Vektorgrafik zu machen. Damit könnte man die Decals auf Folie drucken lassen.



Also, ich könnte das Ganze gern durch Illustrator jagen. Die Vorlage sollte dann in der grösstmöglichen Auflösung vorliegen


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2014)

*Teil 4: DHX Aufbau - "Rubbeln, Schnippeln und vieeel Rumfummelei ^^ " *

Der letzte Bericht endete mit der Übersicht der vollständig abgepausten Decals und dem komplett zerlegten Rahmen. An dem Punkt möchte ich fortfahren. 

*Kettenstreben:*
Zuerst einmal habe ich den originalen Decal Entwurf zweimal kopiert. Aus der einen Kopie habe ich die Decals in einem Stück so ausgeschnitten, dass sie eine Positionierschablone der einzelnen Buchstaben darstellt. Somit kann ich beim Bekleben später jederzeit den Winkel und die Position des nächsten Buchstabens überprüfen. 



Direkt unterhalb der Kettenstrebe ist die Positionierschablone zu sehen. 

Aus der anderen Kopie habe ich die einzelnen Buchstaben ausgeschnitten, nummeriert und beschriftet um sie nicht mit der anderen Kettenstrebenseite aus Versehen zu verwechseln. 





Nachdem ich die einzelnen Buchstaben ausgeschnitten habe, musste diese auf die Folie übertragen werden. Damit man die Buchstaben aus der Folie am Ende nicht spiegelverkehrt hat, muss man beim Übertragen die Buchstaben mit der Oberseite nach unten abzeichnen. Da das nachfahren an der Kante der dünnen Papiervorlagen nicht gerade einfach ist, habe ich dies mit einem breiten Filzstift gemacht. Dadurch verringert sich die Gefahr des Verrutschens erheblich. Beim Ausschneiden muss man dann darauf achten, dass man mit der Schere an der Innenkante des Filzstiftstriches schneidet, damit die Buchstaben nicht zu groß werden. 

Die auf Folie übertragenen und ausgeschnittenen Decals der Kettenstreben sehen dann so aus: 




Als nächstes war das Entfernen der alten Decals an der Reihe. Dafür habe ich Aceton verwendet und zudem einen Putzschwamm. Ihr kennt diese aus der Küche. Diese habe auf der einen Seite einen gelben Schwamm und an der Unterseite ein steiferes Kunststoffgeflecht. Ich habe das Kunststoffgeflecht vom Schwamm getrennt und nur das Kunststoffgeflecht verwendet. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass nicht jeder Schwamm verwendet werden kann. Bei manchen löst das Aceton die Einfärbung der Fasern und man hat eine riesige Sauerei auf dem Rahmen... Ich hatte welche vom Lidl mit dunkelgrünem Geflecht verwendet. Diese haben nicht ausgeblutet. Die Putzschwämme vom DM mit blauem Kunststoffgeflecht kann ich nicht empfehlen. 

Grundsätzlich ist das Decal entfernen eine große Sauerei, die aufgrund der Dämpfe auch nur im Freien durchgeführt werden sollte. Weiterhin rate ich dringend zum Tragen von Handschuhen! Das entfernen der Decals an der Kettenstrebe benötigte ca. 40 min. Man merkt am nächsten Tag in den Fingern definitiv, was man am Abend zuvor gemacht hatte 
Vom entfernen der Decals habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, da das einfach eine zu große Sauerei war um dabei noch eine Kamera/Handy zu bedienen. Im Großen und Ganzen muss ich aber sagen, dass es bei weitem nicht so einfach geht, wie es hier im Forum des öfteren beschrieben wird. Einfach Aceton drauf und abwischen is nicht! Man braucht schon sehr viel Gedult und und muss ordentlich rubbeln, bis sich die Decals langsam auflösen...

Nach dem Entfernen der Decals war der nächste Schritt das Bekleben. Dazu habe ich die Kettenstreben nochmals gründlich mit Aceton gereinigt. Mithilfe der Positioinierschablone habe ich mir im ersten Schritt die Position des Buchstabens auf der Kettenstrebe eingeprägt. Die zu beklebende Fläche habe ich dann mit dem Heißluftfön leicht erwärmt um eine bessere Klebeverbindung zu erhalten. 
Danach habe ich den Buchstaben vollständig von der Trägerfolie abgezogen und ihn auf einen schmalen Streifen Trägerfolie geklebt. Dadurch war es möglich, den Buchstaben über dem Rahmen exakt zu positionieren, ohne dass er an verschiedenen Stellen vorzeitig am Rahmen festgeklebt ist.  Bevor der nächste Buchstabe festgeklebt wurde habe ich mit Hilfe der Positionierschablone wieder seine korrekte Position ermittelt. Hier und da war es noch nötig gewesen, die ausgeschnittenen Buchstaben ein wenig nachzuschneiden. Das war aber nur in sehr wenigen Fällen notwendig. 

Das Ergebnis der beklebten Kettenstreben ist hier zu sehen: 







*Als nächstes waren die Sitzstreben dran:*

Ein kleiner Einschub: Auf der rechten Kettenstrebe und der linken Sitzstrebe ist zum Schutz des Rahmens vor der Kette ein Gummikettenschutz befestigt. Dieser ist nur mit einer Art doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt. Wenn man diese vorsichtigt entfernt kleben sie später immer noch, ohne dass man neues Klebeband verwenden muss. 

Die linke Sitzstrebe ist sehr einfach zu bekleben, da diese fast komplett aus einer ebenen Fläche besteht. Die rechte Seite ist erheblich schwieriger, da sich hier eine Aussparung mit einer großen Schweißnaht aufgrund der Kettenlinie befindet. 
Hier hilft es die Decals nach dem Bekleben vorsichtig mit dem Heißluftfön zu erwärmen, sodass sich die Folie vollständig an die Schweißnaht anschmiegen kann. 
Hier das Ergebnis:









*Der Hauptrahmen:*

Zunächst einmal habe ich wieder am Rahmen die Decals entfernt. Das war so ziemlich der größte Alptraum, der mich zugegebenerweise fast an den Rand der Verzweifelung gebracht hat. Hier war ich auch an dem Punkt angelangt wo ich ernsthaft ganz kurz davor war das Projekt abzubrechen und mich dazu entschieden habe mir einfach den Rawrahmen mit dem unschönen blau zu kaufen.... 
Das Problem: 
Die bisher entfernten Decals waren flächenmäßig eher klein. Allerdings ist ein Buchstabe des Torque Schriftzuges annähernd so groß wie die gesamten Decals einer Kettenstrebenseite. Und für eine Kettenstrebenseite habe ich schon 20 min benötigt... 
Ich habe mich also dazu entschlossen großflächig mit Aceton zu schruppen. Das Problem ist, dass wenn man zu stark drückt nicht nur den Decal, sondern auch leicht die freie Eloxierung abträgt, was sich dann durch ein leichtes silbernes schimmern abzeichnet. Der Trick liegt also nicht in dem Druck mit dem man schruppt, sondern in der Häufigkeit des überwischen der Decals. 
Einen Unterschied zwischen der Stelle wo Decals waren und wo keine waren wird man trotzdem immer leicht sehen können, da unter dem Decal das Eloxal natürlich noch frisch ist. 
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Decals zudem auch über die Schweißnaht gehen und man mit einem Schwamm die Farbe nicht aus den Schweißrillen herausbekommt. Hierzu muss man schon sehr vorsichtig mit einer Klinge kratzen. 

Alleine für den Hauptrahmen habe ich nur zum entfernen der Decals 7 h benötigt. Für den gesamten Rahmen waren 2 l Aceton nötig, wobei ich wahrscheinlich einen Liter inhaliert habe  

Der Hauptrahmen nach dem Decal entfernen: 




Die Seite wo ich leich zu stark geschruppt habe. Fällt später Gott sei Dank nicht mehr auf. 

Zusammengesetzte Positioniervorlagen für den Torque Schriftzug:



Die Seite wo ich nicht so stark geschruppt habe. Die Eloxierung zwischen den Buchstaben ist noch intakt, dafür sieht man noch ganz leicht die Decals hervorschimmern. Nicht weiter schlimm, erleichtert später das Positionieren   

Als nächstes stand wieder schnippeln und zeichnen auf dem Programm. 
Die einzelnen Buchstaben sind aus der Kopiervorlage ausgeschnitten und spiegelverkehrt auf die Folie übertragen worden: 





Der ausgeschnittene Torque Schriftzug mit den Vorlagen: 




Jetzt konnte mit dem Bekleben begonnen werden. Die Herausforderung bestand aus zwei Teilen. Zum einen ist das Unterrohr keine ebene Fläche, zum anderen tordiert sich der Schriftzug um das Unterrohr. Beides erleichtert das Positionieren der Buchstaben nicht unbedingt ^^. 
Zunächst einmal habe ich die Linie mit Klebeband nachgezogen anhand dieser sich der Schriftzug um das Rohr wickelt. Die Absände der Buchstaben zueinander habe ich mithilfe der Positionierschablone abschätzen können. Mit mehrere Klebestreifen habe ich die Anklebekanten des Buchstabens festgelegt, bevor ich diesen entgültig aufgeklebt hatte. Das Rahmenvorbehandeln mit Aceton sowie das Erwärmen erfolgte analog zu den Ketten/Sitzstreben. 
Ein paar Impressionen: 










Canyon Logos für das Steuerrohr mit DHX-Schablonen:




Ich hatte mich dazu entschieden den CANYON Schriftzug am Oberrohr ebenfalls zu fertigen. Allerdings nicht für 3 Schriftzüge sondern nur für 2 gleich große. Diese habe ich nicht abgepaust, da dies aufgrund der Größe nicht mehr möglich gewesen wäre. Ich hatte mir zum Bike ein CANYON Stickerset bestellt. Glück wie ich hatte war ein Sticker genau in der Größe wie der vom Oberrohr. Ausschneiden, auf Folie übertragen und ausschneiden. Diese Größe ist aber ganz hart an dem, was von Hand noch möglich ist. Aber seht selbst: 





Zum bekleben habe ich mir wieder mit Klebeband eine Hilfslinie geklebt. 

Nach jede Menge Arbeit war ich sehr erleichtert das vollständige Rahmendesign, das bisher nur in meiner gedanklichen Vorstellung existiert hat, in Echt sehen zu können: 













*Steinschlagschutzfolie:*

Um die Decals und den Rahmen zu schützen habe ich ihn noch mit Steinschlagschutzfolie beklebt. 
Ein ordentliches Finisch ohne Falten zu bekommen ist in dem Fall auch wieder nicht so einfach, da wir es mit sich verändernten Querschnitten und sehr kleinen Radien zu tun haben. Schablonen davon gibt es nur teilweise, da die Trägerfolie teilweise beim bekleben zerteilt werden muss. vom Vorgehen her habe ich bei den Ketten/Sitzstreben die Längen und Umfänge am Anfang und Ende gemessen. 
Verklebt habe ich immer trocken, da man das Wasser nicht gleichmäßig ausgedrückt bekommen würde. 
Schwierig ist auch die Beklebung am Übergang zwischen Eloxal und Foliendecal. Hier muss man besonders kräftig drücken, damit es am Übergang nicht zu Lufteinschlüssen kommt, was dann sehr unschön aussehen würde.  Am Ende der Beklebung habe ich den kompletten Rahmenbereich mit dem Heißluftfön erhitzt, wodurch sich die Folie mit dem Kleber richtig an den Rahmen anlegt und nochmals wesentlich fester verklebt. 

Am meisten Zweifel hatte ich vor der Beklebung des Unterrohrs. Da es gebogen ist, entsteht zwangsläufig auf einer Seite immer ein Folienüberschuss, was entweder zu Falten führt, oder zum Einschneiden zwingt. Beides wollte ich nicht haben. Ich habe mich entschieden das Unterrohr in zwei großen Streifen zu bekleben, die genauso wie der Torque Schriftzug um das Rohr verdreht laufen. Man hat für das ganze nur einen einzigen Versuch. Ein kurz wieder abziehen geht nicht, da sich aufgrund der hohen Klebekraft die Foliedecals mitlösen würden. 



3-fach abgestützte Folie während der schrittweisen Verklebung.




Einseitig überzogener Torque Schriftzug.

Am Ende hat es doch ganz gut funktioniert und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden. 



Vollständig mit Steinschlagschutzfolie überzogene Rahmenteile.

Der Rahmen war damit endlich nach 10 Tagen soweit um wieder zusammengesetzt werden zu können. Ordentlich gefettet, mit Schraubensicherung versehen und mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen. 

Detailaufnahme der Canyon x12 Steckachse. Beliebtes Diskussionsthema hier im Thread  Ich find sie sehr gut. 




Und schließlich der Rahmen in seinem neuen Design! Ich wusste er würde gut aussehen, doch dass er so schön wird, habe ich mir nicht erträumt 







Das Gewicht nach dem Folieren ^^: 




120 gr mehr. Aber 120 gr die sich lohnen wie ich finde ^^. 

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## Kurtchen (1. Februar 2014)

Da hast du dir aber sehr viel Arbeit gemacht, sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2014)

*Teil 4: DHX Aufbau - "Endlich schrauben ^^ " *

Nachdem der Rahmen endlich umgestaltet und wieder montiert war, konnte mit dem Aufbau begonnen werden.
Schere beiseite, Werkzeug in die Hand! Endlich Schrauben!!! 

Eins vorweg, vom Aufbau gibt es nicht allzuviele Bilder, ich hatte es, sagen mir mal ein wenig eilig 

Am ersten Abend, es war diesen Dienstag, habe ich zuersteinmal die Gabel montiert.
Nachdem dies erledigt war, konnte der Vorbau und der Lenker montiert werden. Als Lenker hatte ich ursprünglich den Hope Lenker vorgesehen, den sie dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike vorgestellt hatten. Anfang des Jahres musste ich dann "leicht" schockiert feststellen, dass dieser wohl so nie gefertigt werden würde. Also hatte ich nach einem Ersatz Ausschau gehalten. Meine Wahl fiel dann auf einen Syntace Vector aus Aluminium, der zwar vom Design nicht mithalten kann, technisch aber sicherlich sehr ausgereift ist. 
Nachdem der Lenker, Vorbau und die Gabel montiert war, fand der Sitz mit Sattelstütze seinen Weg ins Sitzrohr^^.
Nachdem ich die neuen Bremsscheiben für die V4 an den Naben befestigt hatte, konnten schon die Laufräder montiert werden. Das ganze sah jetzt schon ziemlich nach Fahrrad aus 
Als nächstes wurde das Saint Tretlager und die Kettenführung montiert. Im Anschluss wollte ich die Kurbel montieren, doch dann war erstmal Stopp. Die XT-Kurbel hatte ich auf Einfach- mit Bashguard umgebaut. Dies vertrug sich aber nicht mit der Kettenführung, da der Bashguard an dem oberen Teil der Kettenführung striff und diese sich nicht mehr montieren ließ. 
Das bedeutete ich muss Einfach ohne Bashguard fahren. Das warf das Konzept ziemlich durcheinander. Zum einen hatte ich keine Einfach-Kettenblattschrauben, zum anderen war das optische Design der Kurbel hinüber.



Kettenblatt gold, Bashguard schwarz.

Ein rein goldenes Kettenblatt ist viel zu dominant und würde zu sehr herausstechen. Also musste ich andere Kettenblattschrauben und ein schwarzes Kettenblatt bestellen. Der Kompromiss: Schwarzes KB, golden KB-Schrauben  Beides wurde glücklicherweise am Donnerstag geliefert. 

Aktueller Aufbau am Dienstag Abend:




Den Mittwoch Abend nutzte ich zur Montage und Justage der Bremse. Ebenso wurden die Bremsleitungen und der Schaltzug verlegt. Die Griffe und der Trigger fanden ihren Weg auch noch an den Lenker. Zum Schluss wurde dann noch das Schaltwerk angeschraubt. 

Am Donnerstag Abend kam dann die sehnsüchtig erwartete Bestellung der letzten Teile . Die Kurbel wurde umgebaut und montiert. Eine XT-Kette montiert. Danach habe ich die Schaltung eingestellt. Btw, ich hab noch nie eine Schaltung gehabt, die sich so einfach und schnell hat einstellen lassen. Saint rockt 
Als letztes habe ich noch einige Schrauben mit Drehmoment angezogen und voila es war fertig!!





Heute habe ich es dann zum ersten Mal aus dem Keller geholt und bin eine Runde durch die Straße gefahren. Und ich muss sagen es fährt sich Hammer. Draufgestiegen und direkt wohl gefühlt! Der Hammer. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder bei anständigem Licht!


































Ein paar Punkte müssen noch gemacht werden.

- Die Bremsleitungen müssen gekürzt werden. (mache ich morgen ^^)
- Das Satteldesign könnte überarbeitet werden 
- Eventuell einen neuen LRS bauen, wobei mir das weiß richtig gut gefällt!

Und um am Ende wieder auf den Anfang zurückzukommen:






Cya on the trails!!

Gruß Simon

PS: Und ob ichs wieder machen würde?? Eigentlich nicht, aber vermutlich doch!


----------



## sebazzo (1. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> *Teil 4: DHX Aufbau - "Rubbeln, Schnippeln und vieeel Rumfummelei ^^ " *
> 
> Der letzte Bericht endete mit der Übersicht der vollständig abgepausten Decals und dem komplett zerlegten Rahmen. An dem Punkt möchte ich fortfahren.
> 
> ...




sehr sehr schön Simon, tolle Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (1. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch! Freut mich wirklich, dass alles gut geklappt hat. Ich finde, dass es klasse wirkt! Viel Spass damit und drück mal die Daumen, dass meins nächste Woche kommt!
Jan


----------



## TimAnyd (1. Februar 2014)

Tolles DHX!!!
Den Sattel find ich Top, würde zu mein 2012er Flashzone passen wegen dem Blau, woher hast du den?
Habe den in Schwarz mit weißen Akzenten noch liegen.


----------



## Thorri (1. Februar 2014)

Hut ab! Schickes DHX  Die Mühe hat sich mal gelohnt....würde mich mal interessieren, wie es mit schwarzem LRS, vielleicht mit einer goldenen und einer silbernen Speiche, aussieht  Viel Spaß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2014)

Thorri schrieb:


> Hut ab! Schickes DHX  Die Mühe hat sich mal gelohnt....würde mich mal interessieren, wie es mit schwarzem LRS, vielleicht mit einer goldenen und einer silbernen Speiche, aussieht  Viel Spaß



Bring ihn nicht auf falsche Gedanken 

Er braucht jetzt Zeit für mein nächstes Bike


----------



## sebazzo (2. Februar 2014)

Weiss jemand was zu den Maßen der Dämpferbuchsen? sind das die gleichen 22,2mm geblieben, wie beim FRX?


----------



## Thiel (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn Canyon dem Motto treu bleibt, hat sich die Einbaubreite nicht verändert:

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=2


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2014)

@simdiem, du bist verrückt 
Da ist dir aber ein Wurf gelungen, Hut ab! Richtig geile Karre


----------



## sebazzo (2. Februar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon dem Motto treu bleibt, hat sich die Einbaubreite nicht verändert:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=2


ah, sehr schön, danke. wusste nicht dass Canyon das sogar generell bei ALLEN bikes gleich macht...


----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo @JaSon78 @TimAnyd @Thorri @Jogi  Vielen vielen Dank für eure Komplimente! Ich freue mich, wenn auch euch meine Umsetzung gefällt!! Das zeigt mir, dass ich mit meiner Idee doch nicht ganz daneben lag 



JaSon78 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Freut mich wirklich, dass alles gut geklappt hat. Ich finde, dass es klasse wirkt! Viel Spass damit und drück mal die Daumen, dass meins nächste Woche kommt!
> Jan


Da ich jetzt wieder beide Hände frei habe, werde ich natürlich beide Daumen ganz feste für dich drücken  !!



Thorri schrieb:


> Hut ab! Schickes DHX  Die Mühe hat sich mal gelohnt....würde mich mal interessieren, wie es mit schwarzem LRS, vielleicht mit einer goldenen und einer silbernen Speiche, aussieht  Viel Spaß


Das würde mich auch interessieren  Ich werde deine Idee auf jeden Fall im Kopf behalten. Die Felgen werden auf jeden Fall die Dartmoor Revolt! Nabe Hope, die Frage ist nur ob ich sie in gold oder in schwarz nehmen soll. Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ... Jemand eine Meinung dazu? Bin jetzt auch nicht so das Photoshop Talent um mir das eben mal simulieren zu können ^^...


S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bring ihn nicht auf falsche Gedanken
> 
> Er braucht jetzt Zeit für mein nächstes Bike


Na dann wirds aber höchste Zeit, dass du mich in deine Pläne einweihst Sven 


sebazzo schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was zu den Maßen der Dämpferbuchsen? sind das die gleichen 22,2mm geblieben, wie beim FRX?


22,2mm x 8mm. Genau wie beim FRX. Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich noch neue Huber Buchsen fürs DHX die Woche bekommen hatte 


Jogi schrieb:


> @simdiem, du bist verrückt
> Da ist dir aber ein Wurf gelungen, Hut ab! Richtig geile Karre


Vielen lieben Dank!! Und ja, ein kleines bißchen verrückt bin ich wahrscheinlich schon  



sebazzo schrieb:


> Also, ich könnte das Ganze gern durch Illustrator jagen. Die Vorlage sollte dann in der grösstmöglichen Auflösung vorliegen



Ich könnte dir auch anbieten, dass ich von allem eine Kopie mache und diese dir in Papierform zusende. Mein Scanner ist ein wenig ein Steinzeitmodell ^^. Wir können das aber auch per PN besprechen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (2. Februar 2014)

Heute zum ersten Mal dreckig gemacht.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich geändert:


----------



## apsol (2. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal dreckig gemacht.
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich geändert:



Think I just jizzed my pants.






Also, excellent work *simdiem.*
The only thing I didnt really like was the two logo's on the headtube. You should choose the black in my opinion.


----------



## MA85 (2. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal dreckig gemacht.
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich geändert:


Kleinigkeiten


----------



## JaSon78 (2. Februar 2014)

Die roten Naben finde ich ganz spannend. Hier liegt auch noch ein LRS Satz mit roten um... und ich hätte gedacht, dass das ganz und gar nicht passt.


----------



## sebazzo (2. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal dreckig gemacht.
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich geändert:


aaaah, schön, so in der freien Wildbahn. Ist das das Rockzone mit anderem LRS, Cockpit und Kurbel glaub ich auch neu? welche Nabe sind das? rot wär nicht meins, ganz ehrlich, aber Qualität geht immer vor Aussehen und ich vermute dass der LRS deutlich besser als der originale ist.

Wie bist am VR mim Kaiser zufrieden, bei so schlammigen Bedingungen?


----------



## Basscommander (2. Februar 2014)

Hinten ist ja ne schwarze drin. Aber nur wegen der Farbe ne neue Nabe kaufen halte ich für schwachsinnig. 
Kaiser ist nachwievor der beste Reifen. Hat ausreichend grip auch bei solchem Wetter. Und knickt nicht weg, wenn der Boden doch mal hart ist, oder ne Wurzel kommt. 
Geblieben vom ROCKZONE ist: Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Bremsen.  
Der Rest ist:
Boxxer WorldCup
Hope/MTX LRS
XO komplett
Enve Lenker
Hope Brücke
Thomson Masterpiece mit SLR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Hinten ist ja ne schwarze drin. Aber nur wegen der Farbe ne neue Nabe kaufen halte ich für schwachsinnig.
> Kaiser ist nachwievor der beste Reifen. Hat ausreichend grip auch bei solchem Wetter. Und knickt nicht weg, wenn der Boden doch mal hart ist, oder ne Wurzel kommt.
> Geblieben vom ROCKZONE ist: Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Bremsen.
> Der Rest ist:
> ...


Schönes Bike! Verstehe ich richtig, dass du vorher auch ein FRX gefahren bist?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## grobi59 (2. Februar 2014)

Sieht echt Top aus dein neues Rad!

Aber hätte man nicht die neuen Decals auf die alten kleben können?
Dann hätteste ne perfekte Vorlage beim kleben und man wird nicht Aceton abhängig.


----------



## Basscommander (3. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Verstehe ich richtig, dass du vorher auch ein FRX gefahren bist?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon



Das siehst du richtig. Allerdings hab ich mir 2012 nur ein frameset gekauft.


----------



## Thorri (3. Februar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bring ihn nicht auf falsche Gedanken
> 
> Er braucht jetzt Zeit für mein nächstes Bike



Sorry, möchte keinen auf "falsche Gedanken" bringen  Finde es prima wenn man sich so seine Gedanken macht und detailliert plant und umsetzt....kleine, feine Details find ich halt klasse...deshalb nur meine Meinung mit den Speichen


----------



## Quiesel (3. Februar 2014)

@simdiem: sau hart Fette Umsetzung! Riesen Respekt!!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (4. Februar 2014)

So, jetz noch ein spätes Betthupferl, der Postbote war heut da.




So wie es oben dasteht, also wie ausm Karton, hat es 16,3 kg, in Grösse S. Die Gewichte einzeln aufaddiert kommen auf 16,228 kg.




Der Rahmen ist schon komplett solo mittlerweile, morgen borg ich nen Schlüssel um das e13 Innenlager loszubekommen und dann wirds konstruktiv:




Was mich überrascht hat, war wie tief das Oberrohr doch ist, echt gedrungen und schön modern tief.

Morgen gehts an den Neuaufbau, der das Gewicht noch mal deutlich reduzieren sollte. Bin übrigens auf der Suche nach ner Boxxer WC im Tausch gg meine Fox 180 Van, wenn wer was weiss...


----------



## der_erce (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (4. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> So, jetz noch ein spätes Betthupferl, der Postbote war heut da.
> Anhang anzeigen 271311
> 
> So wie es oben dasteht, also wie ausm Karton, hat es 16,3 kg, in Grösse S. Die Gewichte einzeln aufaddiert kommen auf 16,228 kg.
> ...


Geiles Teil. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu
Aber wieso ist bei dir auch dieser gerade Decal auf der Fox 40 und nicht der geschwungene?


----------



## sebazzo (4. Februar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu
> Aber wieso ist bei dir auch dieser gerade Decal auf der Fox 40 und nicht der geschwungene?


Danke schön! bin gerade beim Umbau, wird hoffentlich gut.

Das mit den Decals weiss ich auch nicht, der Quiesel hat mich auch schon gefragt. Hab zB im Markt ne andere Fox 40 Float gesehen, bei der sie geschwungen sind, aber die Nummer 40 oben genau den gleichen Winkel hat wie bei mir. scheint halt verschiedene Versionen zu geben, scheissegal, oder?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (4. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Danke schön! bin gerade beim Umbau, wird hoffentlich gut.
> 
> Das mit den Decals weiss ich auch nicht, der Quiesel hat mich auch schon gefragt. Hab zB im Markt ne andere Fox 40 Float gesehen, bei der sie geschwungen sind, aber die Nummer 40 oben genau den gleichen Winkel hat wie bei mir. scheint halt verschiedene Versionen zu geben, scheissegal, oder?


Ja, das stimmt auch wieder. Viel Erfolg noch beim Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (4. Februar 2014)

So, dann hier mal ein paar Fotos. 



 
Man beachte die alternative Zugführung für die Schaltung. Hat für mich beim FRX schon deutlich besser funktioniert, weil man sich die zwei Knicke beim Ein- und Austritt in die Druckstrebe spart.

Gewicht momentan 15,17 kg, alle Teile addiert komme ich sogar auf 15,128 kg. Der Umbau ist jetz fahrfertig abgeschlossen, aber seit ich vor kurzem eine DC Gabel probefahren durfte (danke Martin) ist klar, dass hier noch nachgerüstet wird. Eine Boxxer Keronite wirds werden, somit dürfte das Gewicht sogar noch einige wenige Grämmchen runterkommen. Für Urlaube oder Parkbesuche würde ich die original 11-26 Kassette montieren, gibt dann 14,8 - 14,9 kg bei voller DH Tauglichkeit 


 

Hier noch eins mit Umgebung:


 

Spassiger Aufbau, nur das Werkzeug fürs e13 Lager hatte ich nicht. Heute beim Supercycles in München-Trudering die Schalen gelöst (danke Ingo!) und dann war ich etwa 3 Stunden mit Aufbau beschäftigt, was einen Brakebleed und mehrere Zugverlegungsalternativen beinhaltet hat. Jetz kommen noch Feinheiten wie Mastic Tape...  Prost!


----------



## Dice8 (4. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fahre nochmal nach Koblenz.



Heute war ich nochmal in Koblenz und bin das DHX in M und L gefahren. Es wird definitv das M!


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo: Glückwunsch! Sieht mit der Konfiguration auch klasse aus...finde es ganz spannend, dass hier einige unterschiedliche Motivationen und Ideen sichbar sind, wieso sich jemand das DHX kauft... bei Dir scheint es ja eher sas 4. Bike zu sein ;-)


----------



## sebazzo (4. Februar 2014)

danke! wie gesagt, ne Doppelbrücke muss jetzt her, es wird Dhillig. 

Habe letztes Wochenende an unserem Spot ein Status mit ner Boxxer R2C2 probieren können. ging geil man hat sofort Sicherheit und Spurstabilität gespürt. Danach wieder aufs Enduro umgestiegen und uiuiui, beinahe derbe gemault. 

Das war absoluter Usererror, kein Zweifel. aber ich hatte mich innerhalb von 2 Runs an die höher-mögliche Geschwindigkeit gewohnt und das höhere Tempo hat im Anschluss beim Enduro definitiv _nicht_ gut getan  Und in 2 Wochen gehts nach Finale Ligure, dh die neue Gabel muss schnell her 

Übrigens, das hier ist schon mein Hauptbike, das mim 4. Bike musst mir noch erklären...


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Übrigens, das hier ist schon mein Hauptbike, das mim 4. Bike musst mir noch erklären...


Naja...min 3 Bikes sind ja auf den Fotos zu sehen...
Mein Hauptbike ist das Torque ES. Das DHX ist die 'Abrundung' für den Park... und das alte Nerve die Reserve... meine Bessere Hälfte fand das auch einleuchtend, wenn unser 4jähriger Sohn schon mit Roller, Laufrad, 12" und 14" vier fahrbare Untersätze hat, dass ich dann auch noch eins benötige  Der Argumentation 'pro Jahr eins' konnte sie dann aber doch nicht mehr folgen...


----------



## sebazzo (4. Februar 2014)

Ach so, an die Bilder hab ich gar nicht gedacht... 

Aber es is schon wie du sagst, wie könnte man heut ohne extra Dirt- oder Trailbike überleben?  hmm, pro Jahr eines ist ne verdammt gute Idee übrigens...mmmm, 36 bikes...


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Februar 2014)

35 würden mir auch reichen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Federhärte. Beim M Rahmen ist ja eine 400x3.0 Feder im Kage RC, oder? Die wird für 95kg fahrfertigem Gewicht zu weich sein, oder? Hat wer ein ähnliches fahrfertige Gewicht und kann mir sagen welche Federhärte passt? Vielleicht ne 500x3.0?
Ich wollte die Federn im Vorfeld bestellen damit ich alle Teile beisammen habe wenn das Whipzone kommt.


----------



## Don.Coyote (5. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo
Wieso hast du die Fox 40 rausgeschmissen. Dachte immer das ist ne gute Gabel!?

@dice 
Was für Maße hast du den?
Kannst du irgendwie beschreiben, wieso sich das L als zu groß angefühlt hat. Ich finde Canyon hat einen sehr kurzen Reach, auch im Vergleich mit allen anderen Herstellern. Kann mir irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen, dass soviele mit 183cm und mehr M fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> @dice
> Was für Maße hast du den?
> Kannst du irgendwie beschreiben, wieso sich das L als zu groß angefühlt hat. Ich finde Canyon hat einen sehr kurzen Reach, auch im Vergleich mit allen anderen Herstellern. Kann mir irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen, dass soviele mit 183cm und mehr M fahren.



Bin 182 mit SL88. Habe das M und L nochmals über den Parkplatz gescheucht und diverse Sachen ausprobiert. An der Einfahrt zum Parkplatz sind so dicke Poller um die ich herumgefahren bin um die Wendigkeit zu testen. Dabei ging mir das M deutlich besser um die Kurven als das L ohne das sich meine Knie und der Lenker im Weg waren. Von den Proportionen her "Rad - Fahrer" sah das M auch ausgewogener aus. Das konnte ich auch selbst sehen als ich mehrmals mit dem DHX an der lange Frontscheibe vom Showroom entlang gefahren bin. Der Ausschlaggebende Test war aber "Hintern über der HR Nabe". Das spiegelt ungefähr die Situation wieder als wenn man im Steilstück hängt und im Steilstück noch eine Kante droppen muss. Hierbei waren beim L meine Arme voll durchgestreckt um den Hintern über die HR Nabe zu bekommen, beim M jedoch noch angewinkelt. Mit durchgestreckten Armen wird es sicherlich um einiges schwerer in solch einer Situation das Vorderrad "zu ziehen". 

So viel Platz habe ich z.B. im Sitzen zwischen Knie und Lenker. Im Stehen führt sich das fort.






bzgl. Reach bei der Größe M und andere Hersteller:
Ein Kollege war so nett und hat die Reachwerte einiger Hersteller die auch im DH WC fahren bei der Größe M verglichen. Dabei hat sich herausgestellt das der Trend zu einem kürzeren Reach geht. (ja, es gibt auch Ausnahmen wie das Specialized Demo und Mondraker Summum). Als Mittelwert kann man fast sagen 400 +-10 bei der Größe M.


----------



## Don.Coyote (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Probefahren ist wohl pflicht.....


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Probefahren ist wohl pflicht.....



Ist wohl besser wenn man sich unsicher ist. Es gibt auch Leute die würden bei meiner Größe das L nehmen. Jeder wie er mag!


----------



## dime75 (5. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Federhärte. Beim M Rahmen ist ja eine 400x3.0 Feder im Kage RC, oder? Die wird für 95kg fahrfertigem Gewicht zu weich sein, oder? Hat wer ein ähnliches fahrfertige Gewicht und kann mir sagen welche Federhärte passt? Vielleicht ne 500x3.0?
> Ich wollte die Federn im Vorfeld bestellen damit ich alle Teile beisammen habe wenn das Whipzone kommt.



Hallo Dice8,

Also ich habe eine 450x3.0 in meinem Kage bei ca. 95-96kg Kampfgewicht +/- 1l Wasser in der Trinkblase. Eine 500er dürfte fast schon zu straff sein,

Grüße,
dime75


----------



## Iconx (5. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Hallo Dice8,
> 
> Also ich habe eine 450x3.0 in meinem Kage bei ca. 95-96kg Kampfgewicht +/- 1l Wasser in der Trinkblase. Eine 500er dürfte fast schon zu straff sein,
> 
> ...



Najo, ich habe eine 450er Feder bei 85 Kg drin im CCDB und direkt Druckstufe erhöht, weils mir sonst zu weich gewesen wäre.
Würde dir eine 500er ans Herz legen, kann dir aber in 1-2 Wochen sagen wie sich das Ganze mit einer 500er Feder fährt bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2014)

Sind die Federhärten des RS Kage RC und des CCDB vergleichbar? laut der "Optitunetabelle" soll es da Unterschiede geben.
Ich persönlich würde auch eher in Richtung 450 tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (5. Februar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> @sebazzo
> Wieso hast du die Fox 40 rausgeschmissen. Dachte immer das ist ne gute Gabel!?



Das ist sie auch, aber ich wollte nur den Rahmen haben, hatte ja noch alles da was ich vom FRX abgebaut hatte. Die Fox 40 hab ich am Gebrauchtmarkt gestern für 1300 losbekommen, und wenn ich den Rest der Teile zu fairen Kursen verkaufe, hab ich den neuen Rahmen für etwa 0€ bekommen (Verkaufspreis vom FRX eingerechnet).

ne Keronite kostet mich neu 850, die Van bekomm ich etwa für 550 los denk ich. 300€ Invesition lass ich mir eingehen. Und ganz ehrlich, die Boxxer ist auch mehr mein Kaliber, mit der 40 fühl ich mich slightly overdressed


----------



## simdiem (5. Februar 2014)

@apsol  Thank you very much! I also thought, that the golden Canyon symbol coult be too much, but i like it, when the the fork is installed 

@Quiesel 
 Du bist ja geil!! Vielen Dank fürs Kompliment 

@sebazzo 
Richtig schöner Umbau ist das geworden. Und siehste, das Daumendrücken hat was gebracht. Ist doch am Montag geliefert worden!!! 

Sehr schöner Aufbau! Neidisch bin ich echt ein wenig auf das Gewicht!! Da kommt mein Aufbau ich bei weitem nicht mit  
Viel Spass damit!!

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## sebazzo (5. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Richtig schöner Umbau ist das geworden. Und siehste, das Daumendrücken hat was gebracht. Ist doch am Montag geliefert worden!!!
> 
> Sehr schöner Aufbau! Neidisch bin ich echt ein wenig auf das Gewicht!! Da kommt mein Aufbau ich bei weitem nicht mit
> Viel Spass damit!!
> ...



Jo, war echt gut, danke für die Däumchen! Mo mittag war das Ding da und ich sehr schnell ausm Büro weg  Macht doch nix mim Gewicht, ist das bei Dir nicht ein reines Park/DH Bike?

Und Spass hatte ich heut auch schon damit, Urlaub sei Dank! Für die Isartrails und anliegende Spring/Drop-spots hab ich die Reverb rangebaut, ist bei dem konstanten Auf und Ab die deutlich bessere Wahl.




Ich kann bisher nur positives berichten, fahre den Dämpfer jetzt auf 190 psi (im FRX 170) um es ein wenig straffer zu haben. Generell fährt es sich aktiver als das FRX, finde ich. Vlt ist das die progressivere Kennlinie, vlt auch der straffere Dämpfer, schwer das zu sagen. Vom Fahrverhalten her ist es dem FRX sehr ähnlich, abgesehen von dem strafferen Hinterbau, wer das 2013er FRX gefahren ist und mochte, wird sich hier sofort heimisch fühlen. In 10 Tagen gehts nach Finale Ligure damit!


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Wärst du mir böse wenn ich dich frage warum du das DHX auf Single Crown umgebaut hast und auch noch ne Variostütze verbaut hast? Ich hoffe du denkst nicht ernsthaft noch an nen Umwerfer vorne?


----------



## sebazzo (5. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wärst du mir böse wenn ich dich frage warum du das DHX auf Single Crown umgebaut hast und auch noch ne Variostütze verbaut hast? Ich hoffe du denkst nicht ernsthaft noch an nen Umwerfer vorne?


Bin Dir absolut nicht böse, is ne berechtigte Frage. Hab aber schon weiter oben erklärt, dass demnächst ne Boxxer drankommt. und die VarioStütze kommt für die lokalen Trails dran, das macht einfach nen Riesenunterschied wenn Du an der Isar den Sattel ständig rauf und runter stellen kannst. Wir haben hier ja zwar teils knackige Abfahrten, aber doch eher kurze. Halt ein Auf und Ab, mit der Reverb ist das weit stressfreier. 

nur um es gesagt zu haben, die Isar ist nur mein Notnagel, ich bin eigentlich auf DH und Park aus. Aber bevor ich gar nix mach, stürz ich mich halt dort in Schlamm. Es hat ja auch ein paar nette sprünge da, mal mehr mal weniger, je nach Stimmungslage bei den Förstern 

Sobald ich auswärts unterwegs bin, kommt die normale Stütze dran und evt noch die Rennradkassette. Halt je nach Anforderung. In 10 Tagen fahr ich nach Finale, da werd ich zB die grosse Kassette dranlassen, da gibts ja doch den einen oder anderen Zwischenanstieg. Die mit ihren kleinen Kassetten haben dort jedenfalls das letzte mal ordentlich geflucht...

Werd sobald die Boxxer da ist, nochmal ein Bild vom DH/Parksetup posten.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Oh ok Sorry hab das überlesen. Ja, dann versteh ich das schon irgendwie. Wozu der Aufwand mit der Rennradkassette? Nur wegen der Bandbreite?


----------



## sebazzo (5. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Oh ok Sorry hab das überlesen. Ja, dann versteh ich das schon irgendwie. Wozu der Aufwand mit der Rennradkassette? Nur wegen der Bandbreite?



No worries, kann ja passieren. 

Ne Kassette ist in 30 Sekunden gewechselt, und ein 42er Ritzel braucht man im Park nun wirklich nicht. aber hast recht, is nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Hab nur so diesen Gedanken von einem 14,8kg Parkbike  nicht dass es einen Riesenunterschied macht, ist mehr so ein Spleen


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Du willst das DHX auf 14.8 kg pimpen? Ist das überhaupt noch ein DHX dann? ?   Meine Kiste wiegt....keine Ahung....und irgendwie isses mir auch egal. Die Karre fährt nur abwärts. Beim Enduro isses was anderes. Und da du ja irgendwie auch aufwärts fahren willst, versteh ichs. Aber 14.8 is ganz schon ambitioniert.


----------



## sebazzo (5. Februar 2014)

Haha, ich weiss auch nicht obs dann noch ein DHX is, aber erlaubt ist was gefällt hoff ich   auf jeden wirds mit der Boxxer wieder DHXiger. Aber auch leichter


----------



## JaSon78 (5. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon einer eine Versandinfo für das Flashzone in L? KW 6 sollte ja noch stehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Haha, ich weiss auch nicht obs dann noch ein DHX is, aber erlaubt ist was gefällt hoff ich   auf jeden wirds mit der Boxxer wieder DHXiger. Aber auch leichter



Ja logo. Wenn du willst und es technisch hinbekommst, darfst auch 20" Räder in Pink dran montieren   Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie du auf 14.8 Kg kommen wirst .


----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

So, hier mal ein vorher/nachher gif:


----------



## mcWolfgang (6. Februar 2014)

Ich muss sagen dein DHX Aufbau gefällt mir richtig gut! Der Raw Rahmen sieht echt stark aus! Da könnte man fast in Versuchung kommen..


----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dein DHX Aufbau gefällt mir richtig gut! Der Raw Rahmen sieht echt stark aus! Da könnte man fast in Versuchung kommen..


merci Dir, mir taugts auch voll. Wirstes ja eh nächste Woche live sehen können. Vielleicht sogar schon mit der Boxxer Keronite dran, die wird anscheinend heut noch versandt!


----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2014)

Ist das immer das selbe Schaltwerk? Ist ja interessant wie sich die Position verändert hat. oO


----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

ne, is einmal Zee und dann ein XT. Das Zee packt das 42er Ritzel nicht.

Der nickende Sattel is lustig...


----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2014)

Schon krass was die Zee so ausmacht. Auch geil finde ich das Cockpit. Steuerrohr usw scheint gleich zu sein. Ist das Cockpit wohl mit Spacern zugeballert?


----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, wars vorher, mit 20mm Spacern. Tolle Planung auch meinerseits, muss man sagen. Erst vor ein paar Wochen Spacer raus und Schaft gekürzt und jetz doch die Gabel verkaufen.  Na ja, hoffentlich kommt jemand mit so nem kurzen Schaft klar


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich pack bei SC Gabeln i.d.R. immer noch einen 10mm Spacer übern Vorbau drauf. Das sieht optisch auch noch OK aus und läßt den Schaft nicht so kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich pack bei SC Gabeln i.d.R. immer noch einen 10mm Spacer übern Vorbau drauf. Das sieht optisch auch noch OK aus und läßt den Schaft nicht so kurz.


Hättsch ma machn solln....


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (6. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So viel Platz habe ich z.B. im Sitzen zwischen Knie und Lenker. Im Stehen führt sich das fort.



So viel Platz hatte ich ungefähr bei Größe L. M ging gar nicht. Weiß auch net was den unterschied macht bin nur 2-3cm größer als du bei ca. gleicher SL.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> So viel Platz hatte ich ungefähr bei Größe L. M ging gar nicht. Weiß auch net was den unterschied macht bin nur 2-3cm größer als du bei ca. gleicher SL.



Vielleicht hast du längere Beine als ich und bei der Schrittlängenmessung vermessen? 
Wenn du eniger Platz beim M hattest dann würde ich an deiner Stelle auch L nehmen. Weniger Platz möchte ich definitv nicht habe. Passt so ganz gut bei M!


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab schon lange Stelzen . Weiß net ob man sich bei der SL vermessen kann. Wasserwaage oder ähnliches in den Schritt wie den Sattel und Abstand an der Oberkante zum Boden. Naja ist ja auch egal. Ich werde definitiv L nehmen.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

Die SL wird auch völlig überbewertet. Hauptsache MAN(N) fühlt sich wohl auf dem Esel.


----------



## Quiesel (6. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo:  heut kam die Mail...schön dass sie sich für ein dhx flashzone bla bla bla leider bla kw8 bla als Entschuldigung bla multifunktionstuch schenken bla 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @sebazzo:  heut kam die Mail...schön dass sie sich für ein dhx flashzone bla bla bla leider bla kw8 bla als Entschuldigung bla multifunktionstuch schenken bla



Neeeeiiiinnn, das gibts doch nicht. Gleich mit der Rechtsabteilung reden, vlt kannst auch noch ein T-Shirt rausholen! 

Is natürlich nur Galgenhumor, kanns echt nicht glauben. Ich hab für mich schon entschieden, dass mir kein Canyon mehr ins Haus kommt. Man wird als Kunde da echt wie ein Depp behandelt. Andere Firmen bekommen ihre Logistik und Planung doch auch in Griff...


----------



## Quiesel (6. Februar 2014)

jo...die haben geschrieben, dass es Lieferengpässe bei einer Hauptkomponente gibt. Und auf der Page sind alle Flashzones auf KW 13 jetzt...könnt mir sogar vorstellen, dass vorher auch kein anderes Flashzone mehr rausgeht. 

Wie gesagt, bei meinem Strive war es auch ein ewiges Hinhalten...kam dann ca. 2 Monate später.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Yeah, gestern ist der Freilauf von meinen Sun Ringle Laufrädern kaputt gegangen,einafch so und das nach einem Monat. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern gemacht?


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Neeeeiiiinnn, das gibts doch nicht. Gleich mit der Rechtsabteilung reden, vlt kannst auch noch ein T-Shirt rausholen!
> 
> Is natürlich nur Galgenhumor, kanns echt nicht glauben. Ich hab für mich schon entschieden, dass mir kein Canyon mehr ins Haus kommt. Man wird als Kunde da echt wie ein Depp behandelt. Andere Firmen bekommen ihre Logistik und Planung doch auch in Griff...



... Als ob. 
Das bekommt kein anderer Hersteller besser, oder schlechter hin. 
Wenigstens kommt eine Info, dass es länger dauert und es wird auch gleich einen Entschädigung angeboten. 
Bei anderen Firmen, gibt's weder das eine, noch das andere. 
Bei BMO muss ich nachfragen, wann das letzte Teil meiner Bestellung kommt und bekomme keine sinnvolle Aussage. 
Also von daher:
Nicht immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Yeah, gestern ist der Freilauf von meinen Sun Ringle Laufrädern kaputt gegangen,einafch so und das nach einem Monat. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern gemacht?


Kann immer mal vor kommen. 
Aktuell hört man auch viel von den neuen DT-Swiss Spline ratchet Freiläufen, die kaputt gehen, sprich die Zahnscheiben nicht ineinander greifen. 

Was hat denn dein Freilauf?
"Kaputt" ist recht wage...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Kann immer mal vor kommen.
> Aktuell hört man auch viel von den neuen DT-Swiss Spline ratchet Freiläufen, die kaputt gehen, sprich die Zahnscheiben nicht ineinander greifen.
> 
> Was hat denn dein Freilauf?
> "Kaputt" ist recht wage...


Als ich gestern an den Trail gefahren bin, da hat der Freilauf schon als beim antreten nachgerastet und dann aufm Trail, wollte ich fahren und da ging er dann gar nicht mehr. Das heißt ich habe ins leere getreten. Manchmal geht er noch aber meistens kann man einfach so durch kurbeln.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Also entweder ist die Achse gebrochen, oder eine/alle Sperrklinke/n. 
Hört sich stark nach nem Gewährleistungsfall an. 
Sollte bei Canyon keine Probleme machen. 
Schick es doch zu denen ein.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Also entweder ist die Achse gebrochen, oder eine/alle Sperrklinke/n.
> Hört sich stark nach nem Gewährleistungsfall an.
> Sollte bei Canyon keine Probleme machen.
> Schick es doch zu denen ein.


Also die Achse ist es glaube ich nicht. Ich hab heute schon bei Canyon gefragt die werden mir einen neuen Freilauf zuschicken.Kommt nächste oder übernächste Woche. Nur stellt sich jetzt mir die Frage, war das jetzt eine Ausnahme oder muss ich jetzt alle 2-3 Monate meinen Freilauf tauschen.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Denke nicht, dass das öfter vor kommt. 
Hätte man bestimmt schon mitbekommen.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das öfter vor kommt.
> Hätte man bestimmt schon mitbekommen.


Stimmt, da hast du recht. 
Mein Freund sagte der Freilauf wäre kaputt gegangen, weil ich den Freilauf nach dem waschen nicht getrocknet hätte. Er baut immer das Hinterrad aus und trocknet den Freilauf oder er zieht die Steckachse raus und trocknet die. Ich kann mir eig. nicht vorstellen das der deswegen kaputt gegangen ist. Kannst du mir da helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. 
Es sei denn, er war so getränkt, dass da was weggerostet ist. 
DAS wäre dann allerdings eigenverschulden.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> Es sei denn, er war so getränkt, dass da was weggerostet ist.
> DAS wäre dann allerdings eigenverschulden.


Das stimmt, aber ich glaube nicht das der unter wasser stand und das Rad steht auch noch in einem warmen Raum.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn das Wasser erstmal drin ist, macht es sich da so richtig bequem und kommt nur sehr widerwillig raus. 
Da hilft leider auch kein warmer Raum. 
Auch die beste Dichtung gibt irgendwann bei entsprechender Wassermenge/entsprechendem Druck auf. 
Aber von selbst kommt es nicht wieder raus.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser erstmal drin ist, macht es sich da so richtig bequem und kommt nur sehr widerwillig raus.
> Da hilft leider auch kein warmer Raum.
> Auch die beste Dichtung gibt irgendwann bei entsprechender Wassermenge/entsprechendem Druck auf.
> Aber von selbst kommt es nicht wieder raus.


Ok, dann werde ich wohl jetzt doch immer mal nach dem 2oder 3 fahren den Freilauf trocknen.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie das Rad gereinigt wird.


----------



## JaSon78 (6. Februar 2014)

Bin jetzt auch mit Flashzone L auf KW8.... und bekomm wie letztes Jahr beim Torque Es auch dies mal wieder ein Multifunktionstuch... wie komm ich an das T-Shirt ;-)


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie das Rad gereinigt wird.


Ich spritze das Rad immer mit einem Schlauch ab und danach trockne ich es mit einem Lappen ab.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2014)

Kann manchmal sogar schon zu viel für eine Dichtung sein. 

Schau dir den Freilauf an und dann wirst du sehen, wo das Problem ist.


----------



## JaSon78 (6. Februar 2014)

Kann sein, dass Du dann mit zu viel Wasserdruck auf die Lager gehalten hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Kann manchmal sogar schon zu viel für eine Dichtung sein.
> 
> Schau dir den Freilauf an und dann wirst du sehen, wo das Problem ist.


Ja, danke schon mal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Februar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass Du dann mit zu viel Wasserdruck auf die Lager gehalten hast...


Hmm... das weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber aus dem Schlauch kommt eig. nicht so viel Druck.


----------



## sebazzo (6. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> ... Als ob.
> Das bekommt kein anderer Hersteller besser, oder schlechter hin.
> Wenigstens kommt eine Info, dass es länger dauert und es wird auch gleich einen Entschädigung angeboten.
> Bei anderen Firmen, gibt's weder das eine, noch das andere.
> ...


Sag was Du willst, aber wennse nicht mal ne anständige Kommunikation hinbekommen, ist das alles nix wert. Kaufst das Flaggschiff Modell von denen und wirst wie nGeldablieferer behandelt. Nämlich ohne irgendne Begründung, Standardfloskeln pipapo. Halstuch, na vielen Dank. Man könnte das soo einfach besser machen. Machense nicht = Saftladen.


----------



## simdiem (7. Februar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Yeah, gestern ist der Freilauf von meinen Sun Ringle Laufrädern kaputt gegangen,einafch so und das nach einem Monat. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern gemacht?



Das ist Standart bei Sun Ringle ^^. Mach dir nix draus. Hatte ich bei meinem FRX am Anfang auch. Habs dann eingeschickt und das hat nur schlanke 6 Wochen gedauert bis sie wieder da waren ^^. Hab die LR dann danach verkauft. Ringle Schrott! Bei meinem Kumpel an seinem 13er FRX ist das gleiche passiert. Da ist im Freilauf eine Feder gebrochen, die alle 3 Sperrklinken nach außen drückt, sodass sie einrasten. Diese Feder ist vom Querschnitt her absolut unterdimensioniert. Ich habe meinem Kumpel dann aus Federdraht eine neue Feder gebogen. Damit fährt er heute noch wie ein Weltmeister. Die wird auch nie nie mehr brechen  .

Einschicken und warten, selber reparieren, oder jemanden überlassen, der es dir reparieren kann 

Gruß Simon


----------



## anulu (7. Februar 2014)

Meine Sun Ringle laufen un laufen... Die vom ES'09 laufen immer noch un außer mal nen Lager tauschen war da auch nichts dran. Die vom 13er FRX gehen bei mir auch wunderbar bisher.


----------



## Basscommander (7. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Sag was Du willst, aber wennse nicht mal ne anständige Kommunikation hinbekommen, ist das alles nix wert. Kaufst das Flaggschiff Modell von denen und wirst wie nGeldablieferer behandelt. Nämlich ohne irgendne Begründung, Standardfloskeln pipapo. Halstuch, na vielen Dank. Man könnte das soo einfach besser machen. Machense nicht = Saftladen.


Na so schlimm kann's nicht sein, sonst hattest du deine Bestellung doch schon längst storniert und bei einem anderen Hersteller gekauft, der sofort und zu den gleichen Konditionen und mit der gleichen Ausstattung liefern kann.  
Aber es ist ja auch sinnfrei darüber zu diskutieren. 
Wenn du das Rad haben willst wirst du wohl, oder übel warten müssen, bis es kommt. 
Andernfalls wirst du dich wo anders umsehen müssen. 
Und nebenbei bemerkt:
Schau mal in den Canyon Katalog. 
Das ist zwar das Flaggschiff unter den DHX, aber es gibt da noch so eins/zwei/drei/... Modelle die Teils deutlich(!) mehr Geld kosten und auch nicht lieferbar sind. 

Also erstmal den Ball flach halten. 
Auch wenn Warten eine der unangenehmsten Sachen ist, die es gibt. 
Da kann ich dich voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Na so schlimm kann's nicht sein, sonst hattest du deine Bestellung doch schon längst storniert und bei einem anderen Hersteller gekauft, der sofort und zu den gleichen Konditionen und mit der gleichen Ausstattung liefern kann.
> Aber es ist ja auch sinnfrei darüber zu diskutieren.
> Wenn du das Rad haben willst wirst du wohl, oder übel warten müssen, bis es kommt.
> Andernfalls wirst du dich wo anders umsehen müssen.
> ...



Das mit der Stornierung hatte ich mir tatsächlich überlegt. Allerdings gings bei mir nie um lange Wartezeit, sondern um schlechte Kommunikation mit dem Kunden. Hab mein Bike nach 2 Wochen da gehabt. Aber es würde teils so dümmlich und mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden kommuniziert, dass man sich einfach nur verarscht gefühlt hat. 

Deswegen, und nur deswegen, werde ich jetzt Spass an meinem DHX haben, aber in Zukunft jedweden Kontakt mit der Firma Canyon meiden.  Und das beinhaltet auch zukünftige Bestellungen, die halt nicht mehr an diese Firma gehen werden.

Ob ein Modell im Katalog jetzt noch ein paar € teurer ist als das Flashzone ist jetz wohl nicht wirklich wichtig. Und wenn Du Dir das nicht wert bist, dass Du für 3600€ zumindest ne ehrliche Ansage von dem Geldempfänger erwartest, dann ist das Deine Sache. Ich sag dazu jetz nix mehr, erstmal hab ich auf so Sprüche wie Ball flach halten kein Bock und ausserdem hab ich hier meinen Fall schon 5-mal erklärt.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (7. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist Standart bei Sun Ringle ^^. Mach dir nix draus. Hatte ich bei meinem FRX am Anfang auch. Habs dann eingeschickt und das hat nur schlanke 6 Wochen gedauert bis sie wieder da waren ^^. Hab die LR dann danach verkauft. Ringle Schrott! Bei meinem Kumpel an seinem 13er FRX ist das gleiche passiert. Da ist im Freilauf eine Feder gebrochen, die alle 3 Sperrklinken nach außen drückt, sodass sie einrasten. Diese Feder ist vom Querschnitt her absolut unterdimensioniert. Ich habe meinem Kumpel dann aus Federdraht eine neue Feder gebogen. Damit fährt er heute noch wie ein Weltmeister. Die wird auch nie nie mehr brechen  .
> 
> Einschicken und warten, selber reparieren, oder jemanden überlassen, der es dir reparieren kann
> 
> Gruß Simon


Canyon schickt mir ja jetzt nen neuen Freilauf auf Gewährleistung zu, dann werde ich erst mal fahren so lange es hält aber wenn die Feder wieder brechen sollte, kann man sich dann ne bessere Feder irgendwo kaufen.


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Canyon schickt mir ja jetzt nen neuen Freilauf auf Gewährleistung zu, dann werde ich erst mal fahren so lange es hält aber wenn die Feder wieder brechen sollte, kann man sich dann ne bessere Feder irgendwo kaufen.


Ich hätte noch ein Stück Federdraht hier rumliegen, wenn Du Bock drauf hast, Dir ne bessere Feder zu basteln, dann schick ich Dir den.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (7. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein Stück Federdraht hier rumliegen, wenn Du Bock drauf hast, Dir ne bessere Feder zu basteln, dann schick ich Dir den.


Leider habe ich keine Federbastel-Skills, aber trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

Da is doch grad was fürs DHX gekommen!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (7. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Da is doch grad was fürs DHX gekommen! Anhang anzeigen 271788


Yeah, sieht nice aus. Dann lass es mal krachen.


----------



## der_erce (7. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt wie die weiße aussehen wird. World Cup glaub ich hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

Bin am Schrauben, Bilder kommen dann später. Ist das schön, wenn Bikes und Teile alle im Urlaub kommen!


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie die weiße aussehen wird. World Cup glaub ich hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen?


Ne Keronite ists geworden, also hellgraues Casting. Mit 17cm langem Schaft, Achse, ohne Bumpers und mit Kralle wiegt sie 2624 Gramm. Hier ist das Schätzchen, was meint Ihr?



 

So wie es dasteht, ist es jetzt im DH/Parkfertigen Setup. Keine Variostütze und die kleine Kassette. Gewicht? hier büdde:


 

Ziel von 14,x kg also knapp verpasst. Aber scheiss drauf, extra Geld werd ich dafür nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen, ist so schon geil genug. Sollte mal ein Teiletausch anstehen, kann man ja sehen ob iwie 100Gr. Gewichtsersparnis drin sind 
Mit Variostütze (nicht jammern, hier in München ists flach, da braucht man sowas manchmal) und 11-42 Kassette kommt die Karre auf 15,46 kg.

Hier noch das gif zur Geoänderung:


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Februar 2014)

Sehr hübsch! Bist Du schon tubeless? Könnte die letzten Gramm für 14,x bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (7. Februar 2014)

Interessante Technik mit dem Klopapier ;-)


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Interessante Technik mit dem Klopapier ;-)


Ja, die hat schon einigen gefallen


----------



## sebazzo (7. Februar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch! Bist Du schon tubeless? Könnte die letzten Gramm für 14,x bringen...


is ne Idee und gefällt mir auch, aber weiss einfach nicht wie praxistauglich es wirklich ist. ich mein, wenn man dann doch ma nen Platten hat, dann bist bja verratzt eigentlich, oder nicht? und hab auch gehört, dass Contis generell eher porös sind und schlecht für tubeless


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> is ne Idee und gefällt mir auch, aber weiss einfach nicht wie praxistauglich es wirklich ist. ich mein, wenn man dann doch ma nen Platten hat, dann bist bja verratzt eigentlich, oder nicht?


Wenn der Mantel kaputt ist, hast Du ja (fast immer) ein Problem. Wenn das System undicht ist, kannst du unterwegs immer noch einen Schlauch reinziehen...


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2014)

Mutig mit dem Trailking hinten in den Park zu gehen


----------



## simdiem (7. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo  Sehr schöner Aufbau 

Schade dass es die Keronite nicht in Schwarz gibt. Das hätte vielleicht ein klitzekleines bißchen besser gepasst. 

Was für einen LRS fährst du eigentlich und welches Gewicht bringt er auf die Waage?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## grobi59 (7. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand mit welcher Feder der CCDB bei Rädern in L kommt?


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Februar 2014)

450er


----------



## grobi59 (7. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. Februar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Canyon schickt mir ja jetzt nen neuen Freilauf auf Gewährleistung zu, dann werde ich erst mal fahren so lange es hält aber wenn die Feder wieder brechen sollte, kann man sich dann ne bessere Feder irgendwo kaufen.


Das ist ziemlich hoffnungslos. Ich habe diese Feder nirgendswo online gefunden. Und es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass du sie in einer anderen Stärke bekommst.

Gruß Simon


----------



## TrailBiker1 (7. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich hoffnungslos. Ich habe diese Feder nirgendswo online gefunden. Und es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass du sie in einer anderen Stärke bekommst.
> 
> Gruß Simon


Ok, wenn sie nochmal bricht, werde ich es wohl doch mal versuchen müssen eine selber zu machen.


----------



## sebazzo (8. Februar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Mutig mit dem Trailking hinten in den Park zu gehen


Ja, da bin ich auch schon gespannt. Ist immerhin die Protection Variante, aber hab ich grad neu drauf. Hast Erfahrung? Bin jedenfalls ab nächsten Sa in Finale für ne Woche, ich sag Euch dann wieviele Platten ich hatte 



simdiem schrieb:


> @sebazzo  Sehr schöner Aufbau
> 
> Schade dass es die Keronite nicht in Schwarz gibt. Das hätte vielleicht ein klitzekleines bißchen besser gepasst.
> 
> ...


Ja, schwarz wär auch gut gewesen. Aber finde dass das Grau doch sehr gut zum Raw passt, vlt weils auch iwie ein Kontrast ist, den man nicht gleich bemerkt, der aber doch ins Auge sticht. Ne andre Möglichkeit wäre das Casting vom Rahmen optisch "zu entkoppeln". Stichwort schwarze Fast Rohre, das könnte das ganze noch etwas runder machen. Aber da jetz 300 Öcken aufn Tisch knallen? 

Fahr nen Standard Hope/Flow EX, hab bisher nix besseres gehabt, steif und rel. leicht 1950 Gramm. Und gibt immer ersatzteile, nix System oder so


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2014)

Mit dem X-King kommst packst du auch die 14,xkg. 

Schönes Rad ansonsten.


----------



## sebazzo (9. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mit dem X-King kommst packst du auch die 14,xkg.
> 
> Schönes Rad ansonsten.


oh, geil, dass ich daran nicht gedacht habe!  

ein befreundeter Schrauber meinte heut schon, er könne mir das Teil auf 14,1kg bringen. Klar, tubeless dürfte bei Schwalbe SV13 Schläuchen schon 300 Gramm bringen, ein carbonlenker nochma 100. Carbonstütze und gestrippter Sattel. Aber das is dann scho arg...Titanschrauben könnte man sich wohl sicherheitstechnisch auch noch eingehen lassen. Aber eigentlich ises doch wurscht, das is viel Geld verfeuert, um ein Bike leichter zu machen, das eh schon leichter als die meisten da draussen is...

Der gleiche Mechaniker prophezeit mir aber auch, dass sowohl Pedale als auch Kurbel keine 3 Wochen Einsatz aushalten. Obwohl ich damit, damals noch mim FRX, schon ne Woche Finale Geballere hatte. Des wird jetz interessant, nächsten Sa fahrma ja wieder nach Finale!

Nur der HR Reifen is komplett unbekannt, von daher könnt ich auch den X-King nehmen


----------



## grobi59 (10. Februar 2014)

So, drauf geschissen, hab das Flashzone bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> So, drauf geschissen, hab das Flashzone bestellt!


Glückwunsch , das wirst du sicher nicht bereuen


----------



## grobi59 (10. Februar 2014)

Danke, wollte ja letztes Jahr schon das reduzierte frx haben und jetzt hab ich einfach das DHX bestellt.


----------



## JaSon78 (10. Februar 2014)

Jetzt gings doch schneller... Flashzone L ist heute versendet worden... yeah!


----------



## Chrissdk (11. Februar 2014)

sorry für OT was ist das für ein Montageständer ?


----------



## der_erce (11. Februar 2014)

15kg für nen Downhiller ist schon ne Ansage. Allerdings ist da schon viel zweckentfremdet. Bin gespannt auf deine Fahrberichte wie sich der Bock so macht.

@Chrissdk Scheint der vom Lidl zu sein.


----------



## Killabeez (11. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> 15kg für nen Downhiller ist schon ne Ansage. Allerdings ist da schon viel zweckentfremdet. Bin gespannt auf deine Fahrberichte wie sich der Bock so macht.
> 
> @Chrissdk Scheint der vom Lidl zu sein.


 

Jap is der vom Lidl, für den Preis ist er echt ok.


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> 15kg für nen Downhiller ist schon ne Ansage. Allerdings ist da schon viel zweckentfremdet. Bin gespannt auf deine Fahrberichte wie sich der Bock so macht.
> 
> @Chrissdk Scheint der vom Lidl zu sein.


Ja, das mit der Zweckentfremdung sagen einige. Hab halt nur ca. 70kg fahrfertig. Was genau meinst denn? Ich lass mich gern beraten.

Die Kurbel is übrigens ne X0. Die hat der Vorbesitzer auf XX umgelabelt...


----------



## der_erce (11. Februar 2014)

Ahh..ok...xx wäre mein Kritikpunkt gewesen  . Ich mein, du kannst das Gewicht sicherlich mit Komponenten aus dem AM / XC Bereich runterdrücken, nur wird es vermutlich nicht die Stabilität oder Ausdauer haben wie "normale" DH / FR Komponenten. Das geht schon beim LRS los. Wenn du irgend ein Leichtlaufrad hast wird das vermutlich nach dem ersten Drop in irgend einer Baumkrone landen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. 
Die Frage ist nur bis zu welchem Wert macht eine Gewichtsreduktion an einem DH / FR Bike Sinn und ab wann wird es albern und / oder gefährlich?


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ahh..ok...xx wäre mein Kritikpunkt gewesen  . Ich mein, du kannst das Gewicht sicherlich mit Komponenten aus dem AM / XC Bereich runterdrücken, nur wird es vermutlich nicht die Stabilität oder Ausdauer haben wie "normale" DH / FR Komponenten. Das geht schon beim LRS los. Wenn du irgend ein Leichtlaufrad hast wird das vermutlich nach dem ersten Drop in irgend einer Baumkrone landen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
> Die Frage ist nur bis zu welchem Wert macht eine Gewichtsreduktion an einem DH / FR Bike Sinn und ab wann wird es albern und / oder gefährlich?



Geb ich Dir absolut recht, da muss man wirklich aufpassen. der XX Aufkleber is scho verwirrend in dem Zusammenhang, gell?  LRS is der Hope/Flow EX mit 1950 Gramm, also mMn nicht zu leicht.

Weitere Kritikpunkte, die ich bekommen habe sind:
Pedale
Kassette (die 11-42er  )
und der oben schon genannte Hinterreifen.

Kassette is nat nur Optik, soll mir keiner sagen, dass ich nicht mit ner widerange auch bergab fahren kann  Wenn die DH-Style-Polizei das nicht mag, sorry, haha. 

Zu den Pedalen gibts nur zu sagen, dass ich mit denen auch schon eine Woche Shuttlegeballer in Finale gemacht habe. Das heisst jetz noch nix für die Dauerhaltbarkeit, da müssens sich mal beweisen diese Saison. is aber zumindest ne CroMo Achse, also die Hoffnung lebt.

Bleibt der Hinterreifen. wurd ja schon oben diskutiert. Ein Kollege fährt hinten den ähnlich schweren Baron 2.3, deswegen dachte ich, ich probiers mal mit dem Trailking in der Protection Variante. Wenns nicht hinhaut, hab ich in Finale nen Ersatzreifen dabei, dann wars halt nicht gut genug. dann hätte man zumindest was gelernt.

Weiterhin kann man diskutieren ob ein XT Schaltwerk DH-tauglich is, und obs nicht doch die komplette KeFü mit Rolle unten sein sollte. Das ist aber wohl nicht so kritisch wie Pedale und Kurbeln, oder?

Also zusammenfassend, ein paar Teile sind schon auf ne Art ein Experiment. Ich freu mich aber, dass Ihr Euch meldet, und wir das hier bereden können. Man kann ja immer nur lernen vom andern


----------



## der_erce (11. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub die Kurbeln und Lauräder sind so die Hauptgewichtspunkte. Das XT-Shadow war bei mir auch drauf und kommt jetzt nach 2 Saisons runter und aufs Bike meiner Frau. Ich glaub dass die Shortkage Schaltwerke einfach noch nen Ticken mehr Stabilität und Zug in den Antrieb bringen. Kurbeln sind bei mir die originalen Husselfelt "Eisenklötze" unzerstörbar, dafür halt der Anker schlechthin. Und irgendwo hörts zumindest bei mir mit Kohle investieren auf. Da ich nicht bergauf fahre mit dem Bock, ist es mir wichtiger dass die Komponenten auch was aushalten. 
Was für mich noch mehr Sinn macht als Gewicht ist eher Brems und Suspension-Performance. Da würde ich ungern Kompromisse eingehen. Fahr zwar mit dem Standartfahrwerk (Van RC & Boxxer R2C2) seit zwei Jahren gut, aber zumindest ein anderer Dämpfer wird über kurz oder Lang da rein kommen. 
Die Code/Elixir fliegen jetzt auch raus und wandern ins Enduro und ich hol mir die Saint. Da will ich einfach nciht auf den Komfort und die Technologie verzichten mir nen Tick mehr Gefühl und Ausdauer zu verschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (11. Februar 2014)

*Hope Hoops Pro II Evo 26 - Mavic EN 521 MTB Disc Laufradsatz *
*zu empfehlen? habe den auf meinen enduro und bin voll zufrieden!! will ihn jetzt auch auf mein rockzone nachrüsten. bin mit meinem enduro auch schon gut durch die luft geflogen und hatte eine saison kein einziges problem damit *


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Kurbeln und Lauräder sind so die Hauptgewichtspunkte. Das XT-Shadow war bei mir auch drauf und kommt jetzt nach 2 Saisons runter und aufs Bike meiner Frau. Ich glaub dass die Shortkage Schaltwerke einfach noch nen Ticken mehr Stabilität und Zug in den Antrieb bringen. Kurbeln sind bei mir die originalen Husselfelt "Eisenklötze" unzerstörbar, dafür halt der Anker schlechthin. Und irgendwo hörts zumindest bei mir mit Kohle investieren auf. Da ich nicht bergauf fahre mit dem Bock, ist es mir wichtiger dass die Komponenten auch was aushalten.
> Was für mich noch mehr Sinn macht als Gewicht ist eher Brems und Suspension-Performance. Da würde ich ungern Kompromisse eingehen. Fahr zwar mit dem Standartfahrwerk (Van RC & Boxxer R2C2) seit zwei Jahren gut, aber zumindest ein anderer Dämpfer wird über kurz oder Lang da rein kommen.
> Die Code/Elixir fliegen jetzt auch raus und wandern ins Enduro und ich hol mir die Saint. Da will ich einfach nciht auf den Komfort und die Technologie verzichten mir nen Tick mehr Gefühl und Ausdauer zu verschaffen.


Gewichtstuning is mir schon recht, aber nicht extrem. Wobei, so wie alle über meine Parts meckern, muss sich halt erst rausstellen, obs hält 

Andererseits bin ich früher als Fully ein AMP B-3 mit 10,4 kg gefahren. Gardasee und so, hat auch gehalten. Is natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit der heutigen Fahrweise, trotzdem: ich hab traditionell eher gute Erfahrungen auch mit sehr leichten Teilen gemacht, bestimmt auch wg meinen nackigen 65kg. Deswegen is zB mein LRS für mich die Kanone schlechthin. Bin vorher mit noch nem leichterem LRS im Bikepark gewesen und das war kein Problem, bis auf das ungute Bauchgefühl dabei. Mit den Flow EX fühl ich mich jetzt zu 100% sicher.

Jo, an Bremsen und Fahrwerk wird nicht gespart. Saint Bremse ist 100% zu empfehlen. Was ich da an Avids und Formulas schon abkacken hab sehn...und die Saint is so ne geil-feinfühlige Bremse, die richtig packt wenn man will aber auch nett zu einem is, wenns sanfter sein soll. Und die Leichtgängigkeit erst...

Was willst dann für nen dämpfer? bin vom Vivid Air ja schwer begeistert...


----------



## der_erce (11. Februar 2014)

Ja 65kg is schon entspannter als meine 85   Das wirkt beim Aufschlag schon anders aufs Bike. Letztendlich mußt du dich wohlfühlen und wenn du sagst dir taugts, dann taugts.  Und du weißt ja wie es im Forum ist... @simdiem hat da nen tolles Zitat in seiner Signatur dazu 
Dämpfer...Ich häng zw. CCDB Coil / Air und Vivid r2c Coil / Air. Rein von der Technik her würd ich ja sagen der Vivid harmoniert sicher klasse mit meiner R2C2. Allerdings sind die Topmodelle der FRX auch mit dem CCDB ausgestattet worden und ich glaube wenn der mal passt und man nen Dunst hat, wie der funktioniert, ist er ne Wucht.
Als Gabel will ich irgendwann evtl. auf ne Dorado umsteigen. (Irgendwann in 100 Jahren  ) Mal sehen....Jetzt muß die Kiste überhaupt mal rollen


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja 65kg is schon entspannter als meine 85   Das wirkt beim Aufschlag schon anders aufs Bike. Letztendlich mußt du dich wohlfühlen und wenn du sagst dir taugts, dann taugts.  Und du weißt ja wie es im Forum ist... @simdiem hat da nen tolles Zitat in seiner Signatur dazu
> Dämpfer...Ich häng zw. CCDB Coil / Air und Vivid r2c Coil / Air. Rein von der Technik her würd ich ja sagen der Vivid harmoniert sicher klasse mit meiner R2C2. Allerdings sind die Topmodelle der FRX auch mit dem CCDB ausgestattet worden und ich glaube wenn der mal passt und man nen Dunst hat, wie der funktioniert, ist er ne Wucht.
> Als Gabel will ich irgendwann evtl. auf ne Dorado umsteigen. (Irgendwann in 100 Jahren  ) Mal sehen....Jetzt muß die Kiste überhaupt mal rollen


Na ja, obwohl man Canyon ja schon irgendwie vorwerfen kann, dass sie einfach mal blind das beste vom besten ans Bike schrauben. Ob da immer die Funktion, oder doch eher der Bling-bling-Grad bei deren Kalkulation im Vordergrund steht, sei mal dahingestellt. Will sagen: der CCDB muss nicht einfach mal für sich allein der beste dämpfer sein. Bei dem geht es doch mehr darum, ob man bereit ist die Zeit zu investieren ihn zu abzustimmen. Wennde das bejahst, dann ab dafür, das ist dein Dämpfer! Aber Canyon glaubt da wohl nicht an ein Plus an Fahrwerk für seine Kunden, sondern eher an wir-schrauben-mal-den-geilsten-Dämpfer-ans-bike...

Aber Dorado is bestimmt geil. Mir schwärmen voll viele auch von der 380 vor, bin ja so ein alter Marzocchi-Fahrer...


----------



## mario1982 (11. Februar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> möchte mir ein Torque DHX holen, bin aber nur an dem Rahmen ohne Dämpfer interessiert. Hat wer Interesse an Komponenten vom Flashzone? ich reiss die Liste mal kurz an: z.B. Fox 40 Float 1300€, Deemax Ultimate 600€, E13 LG1r Kurbeln 150€, CCDB Coil Dämpfer 300€, Saint Bremsen 250€.
> 
> Wenn ein paar Leute mitmachen, gibts Neuteile zu sehr fairen Preisen für alle Teilnehmer. Das Bike wird sofort zerlegt und keinen Meter gefahren. Bezahlung natürlich erst erforderlich nachdem das Bike zu mir geliefert wurde. Mein Grösse (S) ist lieferbar beim Flashzone, das Ganze soll am 1.2. ablaufen.
> ...




hi ist die bremse noch zu haben?


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> hi ist die bremse noch zu haben?


da bist jetz spät dran. hab noch Kurbel, Lenker, Trigger, Standard Renthal Vorbau und VAN 180 da....


----------



## mario1982 (11. Februar 2014)

ok ein versuch war es wert. bei mir ist die evid elexir 7 trail verbaut. sagt mal ist die so schlecht oder muss die sich noch einbr emsen


----------



## sebazzo (11. Februar 2014)

du, ich bin die vlt ein zwei mal probegefahren, da kamse mir bremskraftmässig schon ok vor. is mehr die Dauerhaltbarkeit, wo man bei Avid entweder Glück oder Pech haben kann. Wennde Deine noch ned eingebremst hast, dann mach das mal, hoffentlich wirds dann. Ansonsten mal checken ob iwie öl drauf is oder so


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (12. Februar 2014)

Passt die Saint Bremse ganz normal ans dhx oder muss man da etwas umbauen? Hab mal irgendwas von Adaptern gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (12. Februar 2014)

@mario1982: also die 7 Trail bin ich am torque von meinem Bruder gefahren und bei mir war sie auch schon dran! Die bremst definitiv richtig ordentlich! Also keine sorge das sollte werden! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebazzo (12. Februar 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Passt die Saint Bremse ganz normal ans dhx oder muss man da etwas umbauen? Hab mal irgendwas von Adaptern gelesen.



Die Adapter ham nix mit der Bremse zu tun, sondern mit der Aufnahme an Rahmen und Gabel.

Adapter am DHX brauchste höchstens wenn Du 200er Scheiben verwendest, also bei der Hinterbremse meine ich.

Vorne hängts von der Gabel ab die Du fährst. Boxxer braucht auch nen Adapter für ne 200er Scheibe, Fox idR nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Februar 2014)

Die Shimano Scheiben haben einen Durchmesser von 203mm im Gegensatz zu Avid mit 200mm. Das heißt, um eine Shimanoscheibe in Kombination mit einem 200mm Adapter zu fahren, braucht es Unterlegscheiben um den Sitz des Bremssattels einzustellen. Man kann Shimanobremsen aber auch mit Avidscheiben fahren. Dann passt es eigentlich ohne Anpassarbeiten.


----------



## der_erce (12. Februar 2014)

Gibt aber auch zu kaufen:
*HR Postmount auf intern. Standard:* 
- Bremszange: Postmount
- Bremsaufnahme (Rahmen): Internationaler Standard 
- Scheibengröße: 203mm
- Herstellernummer: I-SMMAR203PSA

oder

*HR intern. Standard auf intern. Standard:* 
- Bremszange: Internationaler Standard 
- Bremsaufnahme (Rahmen): Internationaler Standard 
- Scheibengröße: 203mm
- Herstellernummer: I-SMMAR203SSA

Quelle: Bike-Components


----------



## grobi59 (12. Februar 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse an neuen Deemax haben sollte, darf man mir gerne schreiben.


----------



## simdiem (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Shooting mit meinem Torque DHX... solange es noch so frisch ist  Die Bilder dazu werde ich in den nächsten Tagen posten 














Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (13. Februar 2014)

Uhh, bin gespannt


----------



## Dice8 (13. Februar 2014)

Um nochmal auf die Federhärte zurück zu kommen. Wird eine 500er Feder im RS Kage RC mit wenig Druckstufe bei 210mm Federweg zu hart sein bei 95kg fahrfertigem gewicht. Der Federrechner spuckt eine 450er aus.....


----------



## JaSon78 (13. Februar 2014)

Nabend!
Montiere gerade das erste Mal eine E.thirteen Kurbel. Weiss einer, ob die Unterlegscheiben sein müssen?!?! Mit Unterlegscheibe unter der Pedale geht die Pedale gar nicht komplett durch den Kurbelarm durch...


----------



## simdiem (13. Februar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Montiere gerade das erste Mal eine E.thirteen Kurbel. Weiss einer, ob die Unterlegscheiben sein müssen?!?! Mit Unterlegscheibe unter der Pedale geht die Pedale gar nicht komplett durch den Kurbelarm durch...



Soviel ich weiß benötigst du diese U-Scheibe nur für Pedale, die keine große Schulter an der Pedalachse haben. Sie soll verhindern, dass sich das Pedal in den Kurbelarm "frisst".z.B. Bei Pedalen die mit einem Maulschlüssel angezogen werden.  Ich denke, dass du die U-Scheibe nicht benötigst. 
Zur Sicherheit würde ich aber noch einen Blick in die Anleitung der Kurbel werfen. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## JaSon78 (13. Februar 2014)

thx


----------



## sebazzo (14. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Shooting mit meinem Torque DHX... solange es noch so frisch ist  Die Bilder dazu werde ich in den nächsten Tagen posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter, das is ja geil, wie kommts?


----------



## JaSon78 (14. Februar 2014)

Fertig 
Schwanke jetzt gerade nur zwischen Bett und Probefahrt...
Gute Nacht!


----------



## sebazzo (14. Februar 2014)

Probefahrt natürlich! ;-)


----------



## Basscommander (14. Februar 2014)

War denn eine unterlegscheibe dabei?
Wenn ja: montieren. 
Je nach Kurbel-/pedalkobination kann es schon sein, dass das Pedal nicht bis ganz durch geht.


----------



## der_erce (14. Februar 2014)

Probefahrt IM Bett 
@simdiem , du lässt es krachen  ich bin gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, Unterlegscheibe war dabei. Achse geht mit Scheibe aber nur ca. 2/3 durch den Arm... ich les mal nach... ist mir zu heikel


----------



## Basscommander (14. Februar 2014)

Genau für solche fälle Soll es Bedienungsanleitungen geben, hab ich gehört. ^^


----------



## JaSon78 (14. Februar 2014)

aber das ist ja wie immer...alle BDAs liegen im Canyon Täschchen bei...nur die Bedienungsanleitung der Kurbel nicht...ich such nachher mal.


----------



## JaSon78 (14. Februar 2014)

Hast Recht!

Homepage sagt:
Do I need to use my pedal washers?
Yes, pedal washers greatly strengthen the interface between crank and pedal and will minimize the possibility of tearing out your pedal threads in case of a hard impact. 

Trotzdem komisch, wenn das Gewinde dann nur 2/3 ausgefüllt ist.
Ich werf ne Münze...


----------



## Quiesel (14. Februar 2014)

Äh 1/3 Gewinde würd ich so einer ubterlegscheibe vorziehen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Federhärte zurück zu kommen. Wird eine 500er Feder im RS Kage RC mit wenig Druckstufe bei 210mm Federweg zu hart sein bei 95kg fahrfertigem gewicht. Der Federrechner spuckt eine 450er aus.....


Ja, wird zu hart sein. Und ganz offene Druckstufe ist eh Murks.


----------



## simdiem (14. Februar 2014)

@sebazzo :  ein guter Freund von mir ist ein talentierter Photograph, der das auch nebenberuflich macht. Er hat es mir angeboten und da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen.  Insbesondere, da das Bike wahrscheinlich nie wieder so sauber sein wird wie momentan. 


der_erce schrieb:


> Probefahrt IM Bett
> @simdiem , du lässt es krachen  ich bin gespannt was rauskommt


 Heute Abend gibts Pics 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Äh 1/3 Gewinde würd ich so einer ubterlegscheibe vorziehen


Seh ich genauso. Mehr Gewinde bedeutet eine höhere Kontaktfläche. Demzufolgere eine bessere Verteilung der Kräfte bei einem Einschlag... Auf 2/3 Gewinde wollte ich nur ungern stehen ^^. Aber wie schon gesagt, muss jeder selber entscheiden was er machen will!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (14. Februar 2014)

So, hier kommen die Bilder: An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Digitized Reality der diesen Shooting ermöglicht hat!! Werft mal einen Blick auf seine Page, es lohnt sich 















#
















Ein paar gibt es noch, die kommen dann an dem Wochenende 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Antwort steht in der Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. Februar 2014)

Hammer geil,
Sehr Schön aufgebaut und die Farbe passt perfekt


----------



## Nduro (14. Februar 2014)

Sehr,sehr geil. Bike als auch Fotos.


----------



## mcWolfgang (14. Februar 2014)

Starke Bilder! Ist wirklich gut geworden das Bike!


----------



## Thorri (14. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Federhärte zurück zu kommen. Wird eine 500er Feder im RS Kage RC mit wenig Druckstufe bei 210mm Federweg zu hart sein bei 95kg fahrfertigem gewicht. Der Federrechner spuckt eine 450er aus.....



Servus....hab bei gleichem Gewicht die 450er im Kage RC drin.....passt


----------



## sebazzo (14. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> So, hier kommen die Bilder: An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Digitized Reality der diesen Shooting ermöglicht hat!! Werft mal einen Blick auf seine Page, es lohnt sich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Bilder, Simon. Ich komm bei sowas auch immer aufn trip: wie fährt sich das Teil in dieser und jener Situation? Deshalb: Wann gibts die erste Ausfahrt?!

Klingt wahrscheinlich ein wenig infantil, aber: wir haben eigentlich ein genau entgegengesetztes Farbschema bei unseren Bikes, Simon. Alles was bei dir schwarz is, is bei mir raw oder grau. Alles goldene is bei mir blau. Die weissen Felgen bei mir schwarz. Wie sollten mal so einen Gegenüberstellungs-Contest machen, den Du eh zweifellos gewinnst, wär lustig die Hübschen aufm gleichen Bild zu sehen 

Sind in 4 Stunden unterwegs nach Finale, bin dann mal weg für die Woche  Lassts Euch gut gehen! Wetter soll ja schön sein die Woche, vlt gibts ja den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

@simdiem: Tolle Bilder und seeehr tolles Rad hast Du Dir aufgebaut. Hätte da auch ein paar Bilder vorzustellen:






















Mittlerweile ist eine Nukeproof Titan Feder verbaut. Wenn wer Interesse an solchen Bildern hat, der kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2014)

Wie jetzt der Bilderwahn ausbricht 

sehr schönes DHX  Aber ist bei euch allen der Frühling ausgebrochen?


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich Dir jetzt sage, dass die Bilder am 24.12. entstanden sind.... dann lüge ich nicht.  Bike kam am 23.12. und als ich Morgens aus dem Fenster sah, wurde der Plan von Probefahrt auf Fotos machen geändert. Das Licht war zu verführerisch.


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2014)

Ach was...das ist Weihnachten?? lol...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

War mein eigenes kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk. *hüstel*


----------



## meitsch (17. Februar 2014)

Einfach ein absolut geiles Bike!!!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Februar 2014)

Aber irgendwie war das Wochenende ja auch Frühling, oder?!

@mik: Da isses


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

!!!!!



Welche Größe ist es geworden?


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Februar 2014)

L - und alles jut


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Februar 2014)

'muss' jetzt noch ne Woche Skifahren gehen und dann wird es eingefahren...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

Fein fein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (17. Februar 2014)

Thorri schrieb:


> Servus....hab bei gleichem Gewicht die 450er im Kage RC drin.....passt


Hast du auch die harte Feder in der Boxxer drin oder weiterhin die Medium/rote?


----------



## grobi59 (17. Februar 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> L - und alles jut



Wie sind deine Maße? Komme gerade ins grübeln, ob ich die richtige Größe bestellt hab.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2014)

Wie sind denn Deine? Habe eine 89er Schrittlänge bei 179 und fahre M


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo! Bin 185 mit 94 SL... das Thema haben wir auf den vorhergehenden Seiten schon mehrfach durchgekaut. ..Gibt bei um die 185 kein richtig oder falsch sondern nur persönliche Vorliebe. Für mich war M gefühlt zu eng.


----------



## grobi59 (18. Februar 2014)

185/90


----------



## Quiesel (18. Februar 2014)

178/88 m


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thorri (18. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die harte Feder in der Boxxer drin oder weiterhin die Medium/rote?



Hab momentan noch die schwarze in der Boxxer drin....ist aber entschieden zu hart, wie ich finde. Bekomme aber diese Woche im Tausch die blaue Feder. Denke, dass es dann passt Hab mich halt auf´s Optitune bei Canyon eigelassen...haben es leider "zu gut" gemeint mit den Federn. Sie haben mir erst ne 550er verbaut...das war leider nix Also wie gesagt, mit der 450er passt es für meinen Geschmack gut.


----------



## Killabeez (19. Februar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Maße? Komme gerade ins grübeln, ob ich die richtige Größe bestellt hab.


 
Schau dir mal die Beschreibung von Dice8 auf Seite 25 an, er hat das sehr genau beschrieben.
Ich fahre ein M bei 183/85cm.


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2014)

@der_erce @Blackdog1981 @Nduro @mcWolfgang  Vielen Dank euch allen 



sebazzo schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, Simon. Ich komm bei sowas auch immer aufn trip: wie fährt sich das Teil in dieser und jener Situation? Deshalb: Wann gibts die erste Ausfahrt?!
> 
> Klingt wahrscheinlich ein wenig infantil, aber: wir haben eigentlich ein genau entgegengesetztes Farbschema bei unseren Bikes, Simon. Alles was bei dir schwarz is, is bei mir raw oder grau. Alles goldene is bei mir blau. Die weissen Felgen bei mir schwarz. Wie sollten mal so einen Gegenüberstellungs-Contest machen, den Du eh zweifellos gewinnst, wär lustig die Hübschen aufm gleichen Bild zu sehen
> 
> Sind in 4 Stunden unterwegs nach Finale, bin dann mal weg für die Woche  Lassts Euch gut gehen! Wetter soll ja schön sein die Woche, vlt gibts ja den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht, wenn ich wieder da bin.



Also die erste Ausfahrt gibt es vielleicht dieses Wochenende.. Mal schauen wie das Wetter mitspielt. Ja, das wäre wirklich eine coole Sachen die beiden Bikes nebeneinander zu sehen. Müssen wir uns mal in nem Park treffen 

Ich wünsch dir richtig fett viel Spass in Finale und natürlich das beste Wetter!!
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2014)

So die letzten Bilder:




















Gruß Simon


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Quiesel (19. Februar 2014)

Hat schon jemand die Huber-Bushings im DHX? Wenn ja welche Maße werden benötigt und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
Gruß
Micha
@simdiem: Sau coole Bilder! Es ist toll und macht Spaß diese Begeisterung und Leidenschaft in den Bildern zu sehen! Wir haben aber auch einfach ein sehr geiles Hobby


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2014)

@-MIK- @Quiesel  Danke euch beiden!! Ja es ist echt ein tolles Hobby! Hoffentlich werde ich es lange machen können 

Ich hab die Huber Buchsen im DHX. Die Buchsenmaße sind 22,2mm Breite und 8 mm Bolzendurchmesser. Diese Werte gelten für beide Dämpferaufnahmepunkte. Der Außendurchmesser der Buchsen ist abhängig von dem deinem Durchmesser vom Dämpferauge. Dieser Wert ist dämpferabhängig soviel ich weiß.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Quiesel (19. Februar 2014)

@simdiem: ich hab auch den ccdb ...welches maß ist es dort?


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2014)

Lagerdurchmesser: 12,75

Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): 22,2

Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): 22,2

Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 8

Der Lagerdurchmesser gilt aber nur für den CCDB Modelljahr 2012. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (20. Februar 2014)

Sehr coole Bilder @simdiem 
Mal ne andere Frage, was für eine Protektorjacke trägst du?


----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2014)

lol...sehr geil Simon


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2014)

@Killabeez @der_erce  Vielen Dank 

Ich fahr die Leatt Protektorenjacke!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dice8 (24. Februar 2014)

Sehr tolle Bilder @simdiem . Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten und es müssen somit Fotos die mit einem 4s gemacht worden sind reichen! 





Weiter Fotos gibt es in der Galerie! Morgen kommen die härteren Federn und die Boxxer bekommt direkt einen Schmierölservice.


----------



## Killabeez (25. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Weiter Fotos gibt es in der Galerie! Morgen kommen die härteren Federn und die Boxxer bekommt direkt einen Schmierölservice.


 
Den hat sie auch bitter nötig, bei mir waren insgesamt nur 20ml drinn


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2014)

Immerhin! 20ml ist besser als nichts.  Meine Sektor DPC hatte auf der Federseite 2 Tropfen u auf der Dämpferseite ca 1-2ml Schmieröl drin gehabt. Die schaumstoffringe waren auch furztrocken. Bei Rockshox am besten immer vor der ersten Ausfahrt alles neu abschmieren.


----------



## Killabeez (25. Februar 2014)

Wie schmierst du die Schaumstoffringe? Von oben mit einer Spritze oder baust du sie aus und schmierst sie dann?

Gönn dir am besten noch Huber Buchsen für dein Dämpfer, hab die neulich eingebaut und es ist einfach nur ein Traum wie der Dämpfer flutscht


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2014)

Die Boxxer hat keine Schaumstoffringe. War nur ein Beispiel an der Sektor.


----------



## Killabeez (25. Februar 2014)

Wie heißen den dann die grauen Gummi-Ringe an der Gabel? Abstreifer? Soll man dich nicht mit Öl einschmieren?


----------



## -MIK- (25. Februar 2014)

Das sind Staubabstreifer. Die soll man wenn dann mit Fett einschmieren wenn man die Standrohre raus hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Sag Monitor. Zeigt das eine Bild am weißen Strich 25 oder 30% Sag? Zeigt das andere Bild beim Strich "max" das der komplette Federweg ausgenutzt wurde oder hat das noch mit dem Sag zu tun? Sorry für die Frage ist mein erstes Torque mit so nem Monitor Dings


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2014)

Ok ich interpretiere es so dass die erste schraffierte Fläche deinen SAG darstellt. Ob das nun 25 oder 30% sind weiß ich nicht. Die zweite, mit MAX betitelte schraffierte Fläche sagt mir, dass dort der Federweg maximal erreicht wäre.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2014)

Ok. Das erste Bild zeigt meinen aktuellen Sag an mit der 450er Feder. Das zweite Bild mit dem max ein verkorxter Bunny Hop. Hab mir jetzt mal die 500er bestellt. Denke das passt besser.


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2014)

Was wiegst denn? So wie ich das sehe bist du ja noch nicht mal voll auf Anschlag. Da fehlt noch ein Mü.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2014)

so 94-95 Kg.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Februar 2014)

Habe heute die 500er Feder eingebaut. Hier der Sag bei ca 92-93kg (Ohne Helm, etc.). Fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach auch besser an. Nicht so "schwammig" bzw. mega weich.


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2014)

Das wird sich nach deinen ersten Fahrten zeigen wie und ob du den Federweg optimal nutzen kannst. Deine Federvorspannung an der 450er hätte man sicher auch vorher noch variieren können. 
P.S. deinen SAG solltest du allerdings in kompletter Montour einstellen. So bringt er nichts.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. deinen SAG solltest du allerdings in kompletter Montour einstellen. So bringt er nichts.



Lass es in voller Montour 2-3 kg mehr sein. Das spricht dann sogar noch mehr für die 500er


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Februar 2014)

Die ganz aktuellen RS Gabeln kriegen auch kaum noch Schmieröl, in der neuen Pike sind unter 10ml pro Seite. Aber in den vorherigen Modellen sollte schon mehr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (26. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mich nicht auf den sag Monitor verlassen und den Sag tatsächlich mit nem Zollstock oder Ähnliches am Dämpfer messen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Februar 2014)

Holz- oder Kunststoffgliedermaßstab doch bitte. Aber Recht haste schon, einfach mal zum testen selbst nachmessen.


----------



## MA85 (26. Februar 2014)

Der Strich müsste ziemlich genau 30% sein, da ich ganz kurz vorm Strich gemessen exakt 26% sag habe. Bei max ist der federweg noch nicht komplett ausgenutzt sondern der Strich am schleppzeiger geht etwas über die schraffierte Fläche hinaus!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Lass es in voller Montour 2-3 kg mehr sein. Das spricht dann sogar noch mehr für die 500er


Wenn se gewollt hätten, dass du schätzt hätten es nie geheißen dass man in voller Montour messen soll. Aber wenn du dich mit er 500er besser fühlst....your call


----------



## DerFreddy2 (27. Februar 2014)

UIII in einer Woche bestell ichs mir auch zum Geburtstag   Maan freu ich mich drauf )))))
Top Gerät oder ??


----------



## Dice8 (27. Februar 2014)

Konnte heute endlich mal das Whipzone ausführlichst am Schöllerhof DH testen! Um es kurz zu sagen: TRAUMHAFT!
Das Federnsetup mit der blauen Feder in der Boxxer und der 500er im Kage RC passt bei mir perfekt und ich nutze den Federweg sehr gut aus. Wenn es wettermäßig und zeitlich passt muss es am Sonntag defintiv nach Malmedy gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (28. Februar 2014)

Hab mir die Woche auch eins bestellt, da hieß es erst vorl. Liefertermin KW19. Gestern nochmal auf der HP nachgesehen.... jetzt steht da KW10, was bedeuten würde... nächste oder übernächste Woche kommt der Postbote.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Racer09 (28. Februar 2014)

Was hat das Flashzone in M Serie für eine Feder verbaut, weiß das wer?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pectoralis (28. Februar 2014)

400er


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (4. März 2014)

Jungs schaut ma in eure neuen Gabeln. In meiner boxxer waren nur ca. 10 ml Öl drin! 
Rein sollen gesamt 50 ml. 
Jetz läuft die auch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weld (4. März 2014)

Wie geht das, bzw was muss ich genau machen/ nachschauen? 
Ich würd das auch gerne mal checken, hab aber bis jetzt noch an keiner gabel rumgeschraubt


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Jungs schaut ma in eure neuen Gabeln. In meiner boxxer waren nur ca. 10 ml Öl drin!
> Rein sollen gesamt 50 ml.
> Jetz läuft die auch!
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch vor der ersten Fahrt einen Schmierölservice gemacht da ich die Feder getauscht habe. Auf der Dämpferseite waren es vielleicht 4-5 ml und auf der Federseite so an die 10ml Öl. Die Dustwipern war auch fast fettfrei.
Dämpfersetig gab es nun 12ml und federseitig 50ml Motoröl sowie eine Fettpackung Slick Kick Federgabelfett für die Dustwiper.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (4. März 2014)

Kurz gesagt man sollte vor dem Fahren mal den Ölstand der Gabel prüfen ??

Ich hab auch noch nicht an Gabeln herumgeschraubt.. Eine kleine Anleitung wäre super


----------



## MA85 (4. März 2014)

Gebt mal boxxer rc Service bei google ein. Da is irgendwo ein kompletter Service manual von sram wo alles drinsteht!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Hier sind einige Tips und PDFs. Unter anderem in Deutsch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frx-geometrie-tuning.598831/


----------



## DerFreddy2 (4. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (5. März 2014)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, lohnt es sich für mein Whipzone einen Renthal Fat Bar Lenker zu kaufen? Wenn ja, warum ist der Lenker so beliebt und was macht ihn besser im Vergleich zum Standart verbauten Spank Spike Lenker?

Welchen Variante müsste ich dann bestellen?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker-Zubehoer/Fatbar-Riser-Lenker-31-8-mm.html


----------



## der_erce (5. März 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist bei den Lenkern viel Geschmack und persönliches Gusto dabei. Der Fatbar ist nicht besser oder schlechter als die anderen. Ist halt grad nen Hype auf den Lenker. Ob sich das lohnt mußt du entscheiden. Die Frage ist, kommst du mit deinem Lenker klar? Ist er dir zu flach/hoch, dann kannst du ja überlegen ob ein anderer Rise sinniger ist.
Auf meinem Enduro fahr ich den Fatbar lite in 30mm rise und aufm FRX nen Spike mit 15mm. Wie schon gesagt...viel persl. Gusto


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2014)

Ich kann es dir auch kurz und knapp erklären. 
Nur um das Schmieröl bei der *Boxxer RC* zu wechseln bzw. die Gabel auf den Öl Sollwert zu bringen kann man so vorgehen:

1.  Rad im Montageständer fixieren
2.  Laufrad ausbauen
3.  Reboundversteller abziehen
4.  Beide Inbusschrauben so weit rausdrehen so dass diese noch mit ca. 2-3 Umdrehungen im Gewinde greifen
5.  Vorsichtig mit einem Schonhammer auf die Schrauben hauen bis dieser mit dem Schraubenkopf wieder am Casting aufliegen
6.  Gefäß unterstellen
7.  Schrauben komplett rausdrehen
8.  Casting vorsichtig und langsam nach unten ziehen bis das Öl rausläuft. Da reichen so ca. 5 cm und die Bremse muss nicht abgebaut werden.
9.  Warten bis das ganze Öl rausgelaufen ist.
10. Rad aus dem Montageständer nehmen und umgedreht auf den Boden stellen.
11. Frisches Öl in den richtigen Mengen einfüllen. Ich selbst benutze vollsynthetisches Motoröl. 
12. Casting nach unten in Richtung Gabelkrone schieben. Darauf achten das beide Kolbenstangen mittig im Casting sitzen. 
13. Schrauben wieder reindrehen und mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehen.
14. Ölreste mit z.B. Bremsenreinger vom Casting entfernen

Falls du auch die Dustwiper neu fetten möchtest kommst du um die Demontage des Bremssattels nicht herum. 

Diese Anleitung ist *kein *Gabelservice! Beim Gabelservice *muss *die komplette Gabel zerlegt werden.


----------



## Killabeez (5. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist bei den Lenkern viel Geschmack und persönliches Gusto dabei. Der Fatbar ist nicht besser oder schlechter als die anderen. Ist halt grad nen Hype auf den Lenker. Ob sich das lohnt mußt du entscheiden. Die Frage ist, kommst du mit deinem Lenker klar? Ist er dir zu flach/hoch, dann kannst du ja überlegen ob ein anderer Rise sinniger ist.
> Auf meinem Enduro fahr ich den Fatbar lite in 30mm rise und aufm FRX nen Spike mit 15mm. Wie schon gesagt...viel persl. Gusto



Danke dir  Konnte mein bike leider noch nicht ausgiebig testen und ich weiß nicht ob ich als Hobby Fahrer einen Unterschied feststellen kann bzw. Merk dass der derzeitige Lenker nicht passt. Das mit dem Lenker hat mich jetzt einfach mal so interessiert


----------



## der_erce (5. März 2014)

Grundsätzlich wichtig beim Lenker:

Breite: Je breiter desto mehr Kontrolle und Feingefühl. Aber , irgendwann wirds schmerzhaft wenn der Lenker zu breit wird und deine Hände unangenehme Winkel zu dir haben! 

Rise: Fahrkomfort ... je flacher desto raciger und frontlastiger fährst du
gleiches gilt für Backsweep. .also den Winkel nach hinten zum Fahrer hin. Je geringer der Winkel desto gerader der Lenker und umso weiter kommst du nach vorn. 
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber das ist mein Eindruck


----------



## Killabeez (5. März 2014)

Ich werd beim nächsten fahren mal darauf achten, danke dir


----------



## DerWeltmeister (5. März 2014)

Was die Breite angeht kann man auch einfach mal nur die Griffe, Bremsen, Schalthebel usw. stückchenweise nach innen schieben, sodass der Lenker auf den Seiten ein wenig übersteht. So kann man sich ganz gut rantasten. Als ich herumexperimentiert habe kam ich irgendwann an den Punkt wo mir der Lenker zu schmal wurde, da war einfach nicht mehr die Sicherheit da wenn's etwas holpriger wurde. Anders herum hatte ich das Gefühl das mich der zu breite Lenker bei technischen und engen Strecken behinderte, ich konnte einfach nicht weit einschlagen ohne das Gefühl zu haben mich dafür verrenken zu müssen.
Noch ein Tipp: Nimm dir Zeit für das Herumprobieren, auch wenn's komisch aussieht wenn der Lenker seitlich bei den Griffen rausragt, du ärgerst dich sicher viel mehr wenn du zu früh absägst und dann feststellst dass er etwas breiter doch besser gewesen wäre. Dann kann man sich wieder einen neuen Lenker besorgen (was bei mir dank Bikemarkt zwar nicht sehr teuer war, aber trotzdem durch ein bisschen mehr Geduld vermieden hätte werden können)

Bezüglich Rise: Wenn mein Cockpit zu niedrig ist werd ich ziemlich unsicher wenn's mal etwas steiler bzw. schneller wird, ich hab einfach ständig das Gefühl vorn drüberzufallen. Umgekehrt bringe ich nicht genügend Druck auf's Vorderrad wenn ich zu viel Rise habe, sprich mit meinem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten bin. Dann schmiert mir z.B. in Anliegern oft das Vorderrad weg. Außerdem hatte ich dann bei Sprüngen ständig die Tendenz in der Luft immer weiter nach hinten zu kippen.


----------



## JaSon78 (5. März 2014)

Nabend! Mal ne Frage zur Fox 40. Da solls angeblich ein Schutzblech für geben. Das Schutzblech wird in diesem Beitrag erwähnt (Bild #8) :
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/26/fox-40-float-rc2-federgabel-und-dhx-rc4-daempfer-vorstellung/

Hat das mal einer gesehen oder was gehört?


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2014)

Es geht auch dreckig ^^. Habs am Sonntag vor einer Woche das erste mal in Beerfelden gefahren! I like it!!! Fährt sich sogar noch besser als erwartet 








Hab 1,5h geputzt, jetzt sieht es wieder wie gewohnt aus ^^. Vom fahrfeeling her im Vergleich zum FRX. Ich habe den CCDB direkt so wie er war mit den alten Einstellungen und der alten 325er Feder aus dem FRX in das DHX gepflanzt. 
Zuerst einmal unterscheidet sich die Position auf dem Bike im Vergleich zum FRX. Auf dem FRX stand ich eher frontlastig, fast so wie wenn die Front ein wenig zu tief wäre. Das macht sich vorallem auch beim springen bemerkbar, wo man sich darauf einstellen musste, dass man nicht zu frontlastig springt. Das ist beim DHX komplett anders. Ich stehe mehr aufrechter und auch das frontlastige Gefühl beim Springen habe ich nichtmehr. Ich bin bei meiner ersten Abfahrt in Beerfelden direkt die DH-Strecke mit dem Roadgap und dem großen Drop runter. Der Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Bike ist einfach grandios. 
Wo ich ebenfalls einen sehr sehr deutlichen Unterschied bemerkt habe ist der Hinterbau. Bei kleinen Sprüngen oder größeren Schlägen oder auch beim Durchfahren von Senken hat das FRX ziemlich viel Federweg freigegeben. Das macht das DHX nicht mehr. Es versinkt nicht mehr so im Federweg, wobei es gleichzeitig Bodenunebenheiten noch feiner glattbügelt! Das ist nicht nur komfortabler, sondern eröffnet einem auch mehr Reserven. Momentan glaube ich nicht, dass ich noch eine härtere Feder benötigen werde, trotz der 7 mm mehr FW am Heck.  
Das werden aber erst noch mehrere Fahrten zeigen. 

Am Sonntag gehts wieder nach Befe. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (6. März 2014)

Cool, hab mich die Tage schon gefragt ob in BeFe noch mehr DHX rumfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Sonntag(ganz bestimmt)
Bin auch da


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Cool, hab mich die Tage schon gefragt ob in BeFe noch mehr DHX rumfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Sonntag(ganz bestimmt)
> Bin auch da


Das wäre cool!  Wenn du Bock hast, einfach anquatschen. Ich hab ja kein Plan wie du ausschaust 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Thorri (6. März 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Cool, hab mich die Tage schon gefragt ob in BeFe noch mehr DHX rumfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Sonntag(ganz bestimmt)
> Bin auch da



Also, letzten Samstag waren noch zwei/drei DHX unterwegs in BeFe


----------



## DerFreddy2 (7. März 2014)

Ich hab mir gerade das Canyon Torque DHX Whipzone 2014 in Atom Grey gekauft.  Ein Geburtstagsgeschenk muss auch sein . Maan freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## fivepole (7. März 2014)

Zum Thema Rahmengröße: Bin 1,74 m und M ist absolut passend. Der Canyon Größenrechner empfahl S. Das wäre aber deutlich zu kurz.

Frage: Weiß gerade jemand den Durchmesser der Sattelstützenklemme? Danke.


----------



## MA85 (7. März 2014)

30,9mm


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (7. März 2014)

Klemme. Nicht Sattelstütze. Merci.

Edit: 34,9


----------



## mario1982 (7. März 2014)

hi
kann mir jemand sagen was diese abdeckkappe im rahmen am oberrohr für einen sinn haben soll?

wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## fivepole (7. März 2014)

Ist der Einlass falls du eine hydraulische Sattelstütze montieren willst. Leitung wird dann im Oberrohr verlegt. Glaub ich.

Canyon sagt: 

*"VARIO POST VERLEGUNG *
Störende Züge gehören der Vergangenheit an, denn beim Torque DHX verläuft der Zug zur Vario Post konsequent im Inneren des Rahmens. Für minimale Überstandshöhe und viel Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Bike wurde das Oberrohr möglichst tief gezogen. Eine geringe Überstandshöhe gibt mehr Schrittfreiheit und folglich mehr Sicherheit beim Handling auf technisch anspruchsvollen Downhill Kursen."


----------



## Weld (7. März 2014)

Simon, ich glaub wir erkennen uns. So viele dhx sind es ja nun auch nicht. Und ich hab ein grünes monster jersey und ne neongelbe 100% goggle. Is denk ich schwer zu übersehen


----------



## -MIK- (11. März 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> hi
> kann mir jemand sagen was diese abdeckkappe im rahmen am oberrohr für einen sinn haben soll?
> 
> wisst ihr was ich meine?



Schraub mal ab, da ist ein Werkzeug für die Lagerschrauben an der Wippe drin:







Da sind zwei Stifte dran, die genau in die beiden Löcher an der Wippe passen. Damit konterst Du quasi die Mutter beim Anziehen / Lösen.


----------



## der_erce (11. März 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> hi
> kann mir jemand sagen was diese abdeckkappe im rahmen am oberrohr für einen sinn haben soll?
> 
> wisst ihr was ich meine?



Obacht geben!!!

Seen on trail: Torque FRX 2012

Mit dem Canyonschlüssel kanns ggf. in die Hose gehen (siehe Link)


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

Bööööh, wie uncool... aber Du hast ja auch die Lösung gepostet:

http://www.parktool.com/product/pin-spanner-red-spa-2


----------



## der_erce (12. März 2014)

Jopp...das Teil funzt sehr gut.


----------



## Dice8 (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da das Thema Sag Monitor am DHX und dessen korrekte Ablesbarkeit vom Sags/max. Federweg mehr oder weniger unklar ist habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die 4, ich nenn es mal wichtigen Messpunkte, nachgestellt.
Der Kolbenhub des Dämpfers beträgt 76mm und somit 19mm bei 25% bzw. 22,8mm bei 30% Sag.
Beim max. Federweg habe ich den Dämpfer bis zum Anschlagpuffer ohne Ihn zu komprimieren eingefedert und beim "Durchschlag" natürlich bis zum Ende. In den Fotos habe ich versucht mit Hilfe einer Hilfsline die Position des weißen Balken so genau wie möglich abzubilden. 

25% Sag:





30% Sag:





Eingefedert bis zum Anschlagpuffer ohne dessen Komprimierung:





"Durchschlag", 76mm Kolbenhub voll ausgenutzt:


----------



## Quiesel (13. März 2014)

Der sagmonitor funktioniert doch aber so gut wie nie richtig! Bei mir ist der manchmal so weit über max hinaus dass es quasi gar nicht möglich wäre... Von einem Durchschlag war dann aber nie was zu spüren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. März 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es Fertigungstoleranzen? Oder durch den Schwung beim Einfedern geht der Schleifring des Sagmonitors weiter als er tatsächlich einfedert?  

Ich selbst bin bis jetzt nie weiter als wie im letzten Bild gekommen. Auch nicht bei einer verkackten Landung.


----------



## Quiesel (13. März 2014)

Ich denke das der durch dir Reibung einfach willkürlich weitergedreht wird! Bei meinem Bruder war es sogar mal so dass der Nippel auf der unteren Seite war... Die Reibung scheint aber wohl eher in die eine Richtung zu wirken. Bei mir ist der sag Monitor auch so fest dass man den mit den Fingern fast nicht bewegt bekommt


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (13. März 2014)

Das mit der Reibung macht Sinn! Somit wäre der Sag Monitor zum Ablesen des max. Federwegs nach einem Bikepark Tag eher unbrauchbar. Aber zum reinen Messen des Sags scheint er ja doch brauchbar zu sein!


----------



## Quiesel (13. März 2014)

Ja genau so ist es. Zumindest bei dem von meinem Bruder, bei meinem und bei dem von meinem Strive ^^


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (13. März 2014)

Meiner is auch immer sogar minimal hinter der max Fläche und einen Durchschlag hab ich auch noch nie spüren können. Oder is diese drop stop endprogression nur auf den letzten paar Millimeter und dann sehr stark? Fahr mit 25% sag also nicht zu viel.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhity (13. März 2014)

Erstmal Ausrüstung gegönnt 

Leatt Brace dbx 5.5
661 rage jacke
661 rage hard beinschoner
Odi griffe
661 Jersey

650€ hat der Spaß gekostet


----------



## bmwraser21 (15. März 2014)

ijohn schrieb:


> hi leute!
> hat jemand ein nicht produktfoto vom dhx in der farbe atom grey?
> würd gern mal wissen wie das in der wirklichkeit rüber kommt. wirklich grau oder so blau grau?


----------



## bmwraser21 (15. März 2014)

ijohn schrieb:


> hi leute!
> hat jemand ein nicht produktfoto vom dhx in der farbe atom grey?
> würd gern mal wissen wie das in der wirklichkeit rüber kommt. wirklich grau oder so blau grau?


----------



## Killabeez (16. März 2014)

Wurde hier mehrfach schon besprochen und es gibt hier schon Bilder, einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück blättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (20. März 2014)

Mein Whipzone ist gestern gekommen und heute durfte ich es endlich mal fahren  Ich muss sagen TOP das Gerät !!!!! Einfach geil . 

Für was sind eigentlich die Ersatzschrauben die noch dabei waren.. bzw. wo gehören die hin ???  Und habt ihr Tipps wie ich mein Schaltwerk einstellen kann ?? Wenn ich auf den ersten Gang schalte bleibt die Kette aber am 2. Ritzel....


----------



## simdiem (20. März 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Mein Whipzone ist gestern gekommen und heute durfte ich es endlich mal fahren  Ich muss sagen TOP das Gerät !!!!! Einfach geil .
> 
> Für was sind eigentlich die Ersatzschrauben die noch dabei waren.. bzw. wo gehören die hin ???  Und habt ihr Tipps wie ich mein Schaltwerk einstellen kann ?? Wenn ich auf den ersten Gang schalte bleibt die Kette aber am 2. Ritzel....



http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2014)

Hab gestern Abend meine Schaltung eingestellt. Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach und ich geb mal den guten Mann hier als Tip raus.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (21. März 2014)

Was für Ersatzschrauben? Hab mein Rockzone letzte Woche bekommen und da war keine einzige Schraube dabei. Sollte ja kein unterschied machen ob Whipzone oder Rockzone.


----------



## simdiem (21. März 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Was für Ersatzschrauben? Hab mein Rockzone letzte Woche bekommen und da war keine einzige Schraube dabei. Sollte ja kein unterschied machen ob Whipzone oder Rockzone.


Ich glaube er meint die Schrauben für die ISCG Aufnahme....


----------



## Killabeez (25. März 2014)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, mit welchem Luftdruck in den Reifen fahrt ihr euer DHX?

Bitte mal Gewicht vom Fahrer mit Luftdruck Vorderreifen & Hinterreifen durchgeben, 
ich hab derzeit bei 77 Kg 2 bar hinten und 1,8 bar vorne, denke aber dass diese Kombi zu hart ist...

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

Bist du zu weich, spricht dein Fahrwerk nicht mehr sensibel genug an, da deine Reifen die Energie nicht weitergeben sondern selber schlucken. Bist du zu hart, spürst du jeden Schlag und jede Wurzel. 
Ich fahr zwar kein DHX aber an meinem FRX bin ich mit 2bar vorne und hinten (ggf. einen tick weniger je nach Strecke) bisher sehr gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Dice8 (25. März 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> [...]
> ich hab derzeit bei 77 Kg 2 bar hinten und 1,8 bar vorne, denke aber dass diese Kombi zu hart ist...
> 
> [...]





Ich fahre am VR 1.3 bar und am HR 1.5 bar. Bis jetzt keine Durchschläge mit den Reifen die am Whipzone waren. Fahrfertig wiege ich so um die 95kg. 

Edit: Allerdings bin ich den Luftdruck nur auf Freeridestrecken gefahren. Den Rollwiderstand merkt man schon deutlich bei dem geringen Luftdruck. Für richtige DH Strecke würde ich schon eher in Richtung 1.5-1.8bar am VR und 2.0-2.2bar am HR wählen bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

1.3 bar?? Das schmiert doch wie sau?!


----------



## Dice8 (25. März 2014)

Ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen. Ich dachte mir einfach ich fahre mal den gleiche Luftdruck am DHX wie am AM/Enduro. Bis jetzt passt es aber wie gesagt war ich bis jetzt nur auf Freeride Strecken. Ich werde den aber noch erhöhen.


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

Krass...ich finde dass die Felge bzw. der Reifen dann das schmieren anfängt und ein eher wackeliges Feedback gibt. Ich kommt mit so wenig Luftdruck eher überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## LukasL (25. März 2014)

Ich fahr vorne und hinten 2,2 bar!


----------



## simdiem (25. März 2014)

Ist abhängig von der Karkasse.... Conti DH Reifen kannste fast ohne Luft fahren. fahre im Baron vorne auch 1,3 bar und hinten max 1,5 bar. Den Dirty Dan fahre ich hingegen vorne immer mit bissle mehr so 0,2-0,3 bar als einen Conti. Selbiges gilt für Maxxis Reifen. 

Allerdings ist Luftdruck auch immer von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und den Streckenbedingungen abhängig. Ich fahre schon ziemlich zügig. Bisher aber keine Probleme oder gar einen Snakebite gehabt. Auch nicht in Saalbach oder Lac Blanc


----------



## xc9 (25. März 2014)

Hallo ,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Federhärten im Kage und der Boxxer RC ab Werk in Rahmengröße M sind ?

Macht Canyon da Angaben auf der Homepage ?


Danke schonmal .


----------



## LukasL (25. März 2014)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie die Federhärten im Kage und der Boxxer RC ab Werk in Rahmengröße M sind ?
> 
> ...



400er Feder im Kage! Rote Feder in der Boxxer!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (25. März 2014)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie die Federhärten im Kage und der Boxxer RC ab Werk in Rahmengröße M sind ?
> 
> ...



z.B. beim Whipzone in M
Boxxer: medium (rote Feder)
Kage RC: 400*3.0


Edit: Da war wer schneller! 

Was wiegst du denn fahrfertig? ggf. Können wir dir eine Empfehlung für die passenden Federn aussprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (25. März 2014)

Danke ,Danke,

schonmal.


----------



## xc9 (25. März 2014)

Fährt meine Tochter,etwas über 50 kg.


----------



## xc9 (25. März 2014)

Denke,da werden wir x-soft brauchen ?


----------



## Iconx (26. März 2014)

Ihr werdet X-soft brauchen. Eventuell sogar einen anderen Dämpfertune, weil die Zugstufe auch wenn sie komplett rausgedreht sein sollte, zu langsam sein wird.

Zusätzlich wohl auch einen anderen Druckstufentune, weil sonst auch bei dem Gewicht der Federweg schwer zu nutzen sein wird.


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. März 2014)

Trotz der X-Soft Feder kann die Boxxer noch zu straff sein, bist du halbwegs fit bei Gabeln?

Ich hätte auch noch eine solche Feder hier rumliegen, ca 2 Monate wenig gefahren.


----------



## grobi59 (26. März 2014)

Meins müsste jetzt spätestens nächste Woche auch kommen, also wenn jemand Deemax oder das blaue E13 Kettenblatt braucht, bitte melden.

Kann man eigentlich die Wippe einzeln bei Canyon kaufen und sich dann auch die Farbe aussuchen?


----------



## kümmelotto (26. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Meins müsste jetzt spätestens nächste Woche auch kommen, also wenn jemand Deemax oder das blaue E13 Kettenblatt braucht, bitte melden.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich die Wippe einzeln bei Canyon kaufen und sich dann auch die Farbe aussuchen?



Wieso willst du denn die Deemax loswerden?


----------



## grobi59 (26. März 2014)

Die sind mir zu trendy, zu schmal und zu gelb.


----------



## kümmelotto (26. März 2014)

Achso ok. Ich wäre auch lieber für die Macic EX 823


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (26. März 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage. Ist ja mein erstes Bike und bin somit Anfänger. Kenne mich auch noch nicht im Fahrrad technischen Bereich aus. Irgendwie läuft mein Hinterrad minimal unrund. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es von Anfang an so war. Bin jetzt schon paar mal gefahren aber nix extremes, also kann ich ausschließen, dass die Felge ein Schlag hat. Anfangs war es stärker aber der Mantel steckte an 2 stellen zu tief in der Felge. Hab ich gerichtet aber es ist immer noch minimal. Beim fahren auf Asphalt spürt und hört man nix also wirklich nur leicht. Hab gelesen, dass das ab und an bei Mänteln vor kommt, stimmt das? Vorne läuft es gerade. Gibt es da eine Toleranz oder hat jemand auch so ein Problem? Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen oder is das nix schlimmes und ich kann darüber hinweg sehen. Hab das Rockzone. Also wie gesagt absoluter Anfänger ohne Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Danke schon mal


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2014)

Bike auf den Kopf stellen, so daß es ruhig steht und mal das HR richtig mit Gas laufen lassen, dann mal genau beobachten ob die Felge eiert oder nur der Mantel. Wenn die Felge eiert, ggf. mal Speichenspannung überprüfen, wenn der Mantel eiert, entweder versuchen den zu richten oder drauf schei*en!


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. März 2014)

Reifen auf Maximaldruck aufpumpen bis du den schmalen Streifen direkt über der Felge gleichmäßig sehen kannst. Solltest du den Maximaldruck erreicht haben und der Reifen will immernochnicht rauskommen, lass das Rad mal so stehen, manchmal brauchen die Reifen etwas Zeit. Sollte das auch nicht helfen musst du die Luft ablassen, Wasser mit Spülmittel anmischen, den Reifen von der Felge wegdrücken, also die Seite nach innen bis du die sogenannte Reifenwulst siehst. Da schmierst du dann das Spüliwasser dran, auf beiden Seiten rundherum und pumpst den Reifen dann wieder auf während das Laufrad oder das Fahrrad auf der Seite liegt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2014)

Tag zusammen,
wollte mir für mein Flashzone  Huber Bushings bestellen. Welche der unten aufgeführten Variante des CCDB ist im Flashzone verbaut? 
Passen die Abmessungen für Canyon mit 2x22,2x8?
Welche Einbaubreite befindet sich auf der Seite des Ausgleichbehälters?


Grundsätzlich gibt es den CCDB mit verschieden Augenbohrungen: 
1. Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager 
2. Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm 
3. Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle) 
4. oder etwas anderes?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (27. März 2014)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie die Federhärten im Kage und der Boxxer RC ab Werk in Rahmengröße M sind ?
> 
> ...



Beim Dämpfer ist ne 400 LBS Feder Drinnen und bei der Boxxer RC ist es die Medium Ausführung


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> wollte mir für mein Flashzone  Huber Bushings bestellen. Welche der unten aufgeführten Variante des CCDB ist im Flashzone verbaut?
> Passen die Abmessungen für Canyon mit 2x22,2x8?
> Welche Einbaubreite befindet sich auf der Seite des Ausgleichbehälters?
> ...


Wenn du die Fragen so wie sie sind dem Herrn Huber stellst, wird er dir genau die richtige Antwort geben. Hab meine nämlich heute bekommen und hab auch deppert gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (27. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bike auf den Kopf stellen, so daß es ruhig steht und mal das HR richtig mit Gas laufen lassen, dann mal genau beobachten ob die Felge eiert oder nur der Mantel. Wenn die Felge eiert, ggf. mal Speichenspannung überprüfen, wenn
> der Mantel eiert, entweder versuchen den
> zu richten oder drauf schei*en!



Woran kann ich denn unterscheiden ob die Felge oder der Mantel eiert? Also ich gucke immer von oben an der Reifen Oberfläche vorbei und die bewegt sich an einer stelle ( fast genau am Ventil) unrund. 



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Reifen auf Maximaldruck aufpumpen bis du den schmalen Streifen direkt über der Felge gleichmäßig sehen kannst. Solltest du den Maximaldruck erreicht haben und der Reifen will immernochnicht rauskommen, lass das Rad mal so stehen, manchmal brauchen die Reifen etwas Zeit. Sollte das auch nicht helfen musst du die Luft ablassen, Wasser mit Spülmittel anmischen, den Reifen von der Felge wegdrücken, also die Seite nach innen bis du die sogenannte Reifenwulst siehst. Da schmierst du dann das Spüliwasser dran, auf beiden Seiten rundherum und pumpst den Reifen dann wieder auf während das Laufrad oder das Fahrrad auf der Seite liegt.



Die Methode mit dem Spülwasser habe ich schon gemacht, da der Mantel vorher an 2 stellen tiefer in der Felge war und somit noch stärker geeiert hat. Jetzt ist überall der Abstand gleich so weit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn du die Fragen so wie sie sind dem Herrn Huber stellst, wird er dir genau die richtige Antwort geben. Hab meine nämlich heute bekommen und hab auch deppert gefragt


 
Das sind genau die Fragen, die Herr huber mir per Mail gestellt hat. Hab ganz blöde gefragt...


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Woran kann ich denn unterscheiden ob die Felge oder der Mantel eiert? Also ich gucke immer von oben an der Reifen Oberfläche vorbei und die bewegt sich an einer stelle ( fast genau am Ventil) unrund.



@S.Tschuschke echt? Mir hat er alles geschrieben was ich brauch. Muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich das Kontaktformular genutzt habe und alles was ich wußte ausgefüllt hab.


----------



## -MIK- (27. März 2014)

Zitat: Das Buchsenmaß bei allen Canyon ist 8x22,2 mm.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=220&page=2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> @S.Tschuschke echt? Mir hat er alles geschrieben was ich brauch. Muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich das Kontaktformular genutzt habe und alles was ich wußte ausgefüllt hab.


 Hab ich auch benutzt. Nur wußte ich nicht alles. Das Buchsenmaß dachte ich mir schon. Nur bei dem CCDB hab ich keine Ahnung welche Variante ich da brauche.


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

Buchsenmaß steht ja sogar auf den orignal Buchsen drauf. Aber warum gibt es unterschiedliche beim CCDB?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. März 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht. Hab das Bike leider auch noch nicht zu hause, daher kann ich auch nichts ausmesen...
Hast du das Flashzone?


----------



## der_erce (28. März 2014)

Wenn du DHX meinst, nope. Ich fahr noch mein 2012er Speedzone FRX. Ich wechsel meine Unterhosen nicht so oft


----------



## Racer09 (28. März 2014)

Wenn ich nachher dazu komme, gucke ich nach... hab ja das aktuelle DHX Flashzone im Keller stehen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (28. März 2014)

Haha geil, ich war gerade im Keller um meinen alten Satz Charger aus dem Keller zu holen, weil ich den so lange fahren wollte bis der neue da ist und siehe da: an beiden Laufrädern sind mehrere Speichen rausgerissen. 
Die Dinger liegen seit einem Jahr im Keller und sind insgesamt vielleicht 400 km gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. März 2014)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nachher dazu komme, gucke ich nach... hab ja das aktuelle DHX Flashzone im Keller stehen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


 Das wäre sehr nett!


----------



## Racer09 (28. März 2014)

Innendurchmesser 8mm, Außendurchmesser 13.8mm und Breite 22.4mm.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. März 2014)

Besten Dank! 
Das sind jetzt die Werte vom CCDB oder?

Das sind genau die Fragen von Huber gewesen:

Welchen Dämpfer CCDB haben Sie?

1. Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager 
2. Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm 
3. Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle) Das passt zum genannten Baujahr. 
4. und noch andere Versionen (kenne auch nicht alle).


----------



## Racer09 (29. März 2014)

Ja, sind aber nur die gemessenen Maße, sowie die montierte Buchse aus dem Dämpferauge heraus schaut. Ob evtl innerhalb des Dämpferauges andere Durchmesser vorliegen kann ich so nicht sagen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. März 2014)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen wie ich bei meinem Torque DHX Whipzone der Trackflip funktioniert.. Also ich dreh die Sechskantschraube wo Trackflip oben steht raus und dann ??? So ganz gecheckt was ich da dann machen muss hab ich Net.. Und mit welcher einstellung vom Trackflip wird das Bike ausgeliefert ???


----------



## grobi59 (29. März 2014)




----------



## maddis (29. März 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen wie ich bei meinem Torque DHX Whipzone der Trackflip funktioniert.. Also ich dreh die Sechskantschraube wo Trackflip oben steht raus und dann ??? So ganz gecheckt was ich da dann machen muss hab ich Net.. Und mit welcher einstellung vom Trackflip wird das Bike ausgeliefert ???



Hier wird das erklärt:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=252&action=searchResult

Ich habe zwar das Rockzone, nehme aber an, dass Canyon alle Torque mit der Einstellung 210LO ausgeliefert, also 210mm Federweg und 64° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## grobi59 (29. März 2014)

Low ist 63*
High ist 64*


----------



## kkulishev (29. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddis (29. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Low ist 63*
> High ist 64*



Stimmt natürlich. Ist in der Supportanleitung noch nicht für das DHX angepasst worden.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. März 2014)

Ahh ok  Alles klar dankeschön  Dann ist das eh schon passend für mich eingestellt mit den 210mm , 63° .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. März 2014)

kkulishev schrieb:


>


Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. März 2014)

Schickes Bike 
Hier ein Bild von meinem !! 

Gibts eigentlich eine spezielle Schutzfolie für das Torque DHX ???  Wäre sicher nicht unpraktisch   Oder hilft gegen die Steinschläge aufs Unterrohr vom Rahmen ein so genannter "Marsh Guard" ?? Ich will nämlich nicht das das Unterrohr nach einiger Zeit so zerkratzt ist..


----------



## der_erce (29. März 2014)

Ist keine Folie dran? Es gibt ne "3m-Folie" ! Cooles Bild und schicke Gegend.....mit Schnee ??


----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. März 2014)

Folie ist schon dran.. die deckt aber nur einen Teil vom Rahmen ab.. Und jaa hier in Österreich liegt noch ein wenig Schnee.. Wir hatten heuer ende Jänner fast 2 m. und Schneefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (30. März 2014)

Beim Autofolierer um die Ecke gibt es meistens die Reste und so viel mal haben möchte für eine kleine Kaffeekassenspende.


----------



## Pectoralis (30. März 2014)

Ich hab die von denen. 

http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html

Hab die Version Freeride und die passt perfekt und lässt dich super verarbeiten. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaSon78 (30. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Haha geil, ich war gerade im Keller um meinen alten Satz Charger aus dem Keller zu holen, weil ich den so lange fahren wollte bis der neue da ist und siehe da: an beiden Laufrädern sind mehrere Speichen rausgerissen.
> Die Dinger liegen seit einem Jahr im Keller und sind insgesamt vielleicht 400 km gefahren.



Bei einem der Charger LRS gab es einen Rückruf des Lieferanten, da das wohl häufiger passiert ist... such mal im Forum, da ist einiges dazu geschrieben. Weiss gerade nicht mehr ob Expert oder Pro... meine es wäre der Pro gewesen.


----------



## JaSon78 (30. März 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Folie ist schon dran.. die deckt aber nur einen Teil vom Rahmen ab.. Und jaa hier in Österreich liegt noch ein wenig Schnee.. Wir hatten heuer ende Jänner fast 2 m. und Schneefrei



Hatten das hier im thread irgendwo schon mal detailliert aufgearbeitet mit Bezugsquellen... einfach nachlesen. Folie hält bombe.


----------



## MA85 (31. März 2014)

Klappert bei euch auch die Kette so bös? 
Das bike läuft ja echt Super aber das Ketten gerappel stört mich enorm! 
Hab am enduro mehr oder weniger den selben antriebsstrang: sram x9 Type 2 short 10 Fach, auf singel mit e13 lg1 kefü und da rappelt nix! Also mal nicht so das es den fahreindruck abwertet! ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (1. April 2014)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Bei einem der Charger LRS gab es einen Rückruf des Lieferanten, da das wohl häufiger passiert ist... such mal im Forum, da ist einiges dazu geschrieben. Weiss gerade nicht mehr ob Expert oder Pro... meine es wäre der Pro gewesen.



Ja davon hab ich auch gehört. Hab den jetzt zu Canyon geschickt, brauch den ja nicht.


----------



## MA85 (5. April 2014)

Huhu, klappert bei keinem die Kette zu stark? ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail-Trialer (5. April 2014)

kommt zufällig ein DHX Fahrer aus der Nähe von Freiburg i.B.


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Huhu, klappert bei keinem die Kette zu stark? ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Könnte schlimmer sein. Die Kettenstreben habe ich auch zusätzlich mit Fahrradschlauch umwickelt was vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr dämpft.


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe gerade mal meine 40 zerlegt um sie vernünftig mit Öl zu befüllen und das Öl was heraus kam hat die gleiche Farbe wie normales Motoröl! 
Sollte das nicht eigentlich grün sein????
In Summe waren gut 80ml drin, die Abstreifer aber furztrocken.

Montagezertifikat ist mit 2 Tagen vor Lieferung datiert, passt also.

Hab ich eventuell eine Gabel bekommen die schonmal ausgeliefert war oder sogar ein gebrauchtes Rad?
Optisch war es nagelneu und alles in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2014)

Ja, das ist ein gebrauchtes Rad, da hat jemand wohl wirklich Motoröl eingefüllt. Ich würde sofort einen Anwalt einschalten.

Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, wie soll da jemand drauf antworten? Ich habe schon rotes, blaues und grünes Öl aus neuen Fox Gabel laufen sehen. Warst Du denn mit der 40 unzufrieden oder warum hast Du sie auf gemacht? Die Staubabstreifer müssen auch trocken sein, da kommt kein Öl dran.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (5. April 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Huhu, klappert bei keinem die Kette zu stark? ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Also habe jetzt auch nicht festgestellt, dass die Kette stark klappert. Habe nichts an die Kettenstrebe gemacht, alles wie es war. Kann aber auch sein das ich nicht darauf geachtet hab.


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein gebrauchtes Rad, da hat jemand wohl wirklich Motoröl eingefüllt. Ich würde sofort einen Anwalt einschalten.
> 
> Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, wie soll da jemand drauf antworten? Ich habe schon rotes, blaues und grünes Öl aus neuen Fox Gabel laufen sehen. Warst Du denn mit der 40 unzufrieden oder warum hast Du sie auf gemacht? Die Staubabstreifer müssen auch trocken sein, da kommt kein Öl dran.



Wenn die sich nicht selber einig sind mit der Farbe, dann ist ja gut.
Aber ich hatte gelb goldenes, wie Motoröl halt.

Aber was noch erschwerend hinzu kommt, auf der einen Seite der Staubabstreifer hat der silberne Spiraldraht gefehlt und ja, von Anfang an!

An die Staubabstreifer kommt kein Öl, richtig, sondern laut Fox: Float Fluid, ich nehme aber PM600.


----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2014)

Okay, das mit dem fehlenden Draht ist Mist, der gehört dahin. PM600 würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn laut Fox da Fluid dran kommt, dann nimm das auch. PM600 ist ja Fett, während das Fluid mehr ölig ist.


----------



## Pectoralis (5. April 2014)

Also die Deemax hält auch nicht was sie verspricht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (5. April 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Also die Deemax hält auch nicht was sie verspricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja, Schrott bekommt man jede Felge!



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pectoralis (5. April 2014)

Das stimmt. Aber als 70 kg Fahrer sollte man doch auch bei einer verpatzten Landung  etwas Reserven haben. War auch nix wildes. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2014)

Deswegen hab ich die Dinger ungefahren verkauft, mir neue bauen lassen und auch noch Gewinn dabei gemacht!

@-MIK- pm600 ist schon genau das richtige dafür!!


----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2014)

Jetzt doch? Im Pike RCT3 Thread hieß es dass das PM600 nicht die richtigen Eigenschaften für die Abstreifer hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2014)

Also ich nehme für alle Abstreifer (Dustwiper) an meinen RockShox Gabeln das RSP Slick kick und kann nichts negatives Berichten.


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2014)

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/OEle-und-Fette/PM600-Military-Grease-Fett-14-5oz-428-8-ml.html

In der Pike hab ich damit super Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn das für Rock Shox gut ist wird das für Fox nicht schlechter sein.

Und nur weil irgendwelche Leute im Internet meinen, das Zeug sei nicht das richtige, dann höre ich immernoch auf meine Erfahrung und kaufe nicht jede Woche 3 neue Fette, 2 Räder und 13 Reifen!


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also ich nehme für alle Abstreifer (Dustwiper) an meinen RockShox Gabeln das RSP Slick kick und kann nichts negatives Berichten.



Hab's noch nicht probiert, aber ist wohl das gleiche in grün...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. April 2014)

Das Zeug nehm ich auch. PM600.


----------



## LordLinchpin (6. April 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Also die Deemax hält auch nicht was sie verspricht.




Hab ich in 3 Jahren mit 80kg und etlichen harten Einschlägen nicht geschafft, die sind nicht ohne Grund so erfolgreich, auch wenn dass da natürlich ärgerlich ist.




grobi59 schrieb:


> In der Pike hab ich damit super Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn das für Rock Shox gut ist wird das für Fox nicht schlechter sein.



Wenn du so denkst, dann kipp mal Rockshox Öl in eine Marzocchi, dann änderst du deine Meinung.


----------



## Killabeez (7. April 2014)

Hab jetzt mein DHX letzten Freitag auch mal in Osternohe die Downhill Strecke runtergeprügelt und muss auch sagen dass das Bike einfach nur geil ist und es riesen Spaß macht damit zu fahren. Wer noch zweifelt sollte sich es einfach kaufen 

Nebenbei hab ich Cam Zink und die YT Jungs fahren sehen und das YT Tues 2.0 schaut in echt auch richtig Porno aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (7. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand Optitune beim Cane Creek double barrel in Anspruch genommen? Da müsste doch eigentlich die gewünschte Federhärte von Canyon eingebaut werden, oder? Also ich hab optitune machen lassen beim Rahmen in L. Wollte die 400er Feder statt der original verbauten 450er. Jetzt hab ich durch Zufall gesehen, dass auf meiner verbauten Feder 450 drauf steht und auf der mit geschickten 400. Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass gleich 400er verbaut sein wird oder liege ich da falsch mit dem optitune. Der SAG ist zwar ok (bissle unter den 30%) aber finde es komisch das nicht das verbaut wird was ich verlange. Hat da jemand auch Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2014)

@Killabeez bist du aus der Gegend?


----------



## Killabeez (8. April 2014)

Jap, nach Osternohe fahr ich nicht ganz ne Stunde. Bist du wohl auch öfters in Osternohe unterwegs?


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2014)

Jop..eigentlich schon, ist von mir (zw. Fürth und Herzogenaurach) auch ungefähr 45min. Ich war nur dieses Jahr noch nicht, weil mein Bock noch nicht fertig ist  . Können uns ja sicher mal absprechen.


----------



## Killabeez (8. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall, meld dich einfach mal wenn dein Bike fertig ist


----------



## Dice8 (11. April 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal meine 40 zerlegt um sie vernünftig mit Öl zu befüllen und das Öl was heraus kam hat die gleiche Farbe wie normales Motoröl!
> Sollte das nicht eigentlich grün sein????
> ...



Schau dir mal das Video vom Sea Otter an!


Fox hat ein neues Schmieröl eingeführt das goldfarbend ist! Hast also eine neue Gabel und nichts gebrauchtes!


----------



## dario88 (15. April 2014)

mein dhx rockzone ist auch bestellt 

nutzt ihr den Track flip? denke für flowigere trails macht 64° und 190mm bestimmt sinn?


----------



## Quiesel (15. April 2014)

Ich fahre nur 195 hi. Macht die ganze Sache bisschen verspielter. 210 lo ist komplett die bügelmaschine ...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario88 (15. April 2014)

klingt gut. gerade weil ich L habe. war leider nicht anders möglich bei 186 und 90.5 schrittlänge.. M hat sich bisschen nach kindergröße angefühlt..

vorallem bin ich spritzigkeit vom enduro gewohnt.
meint ihr die hope pro 2 und wtb i 25 sind besser als die sun ringle variante vom rockzone?

lohnt sich der austausch? 
bin mit den wtb schon überall drüber geknallt bei 160mm und die haben keinen kratzer. sind halt auch handmade vom speer...


----------



## DerFreddy2 (15. April 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur 195 hi. Macht die ganze Sache bisschen verspielter. 210 lo ist komplett die bügelmaschine ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Was genau verstehst du unter "Bügelmaschine" Ich fahre 210 LO und komme auf etwas anspruchsvolleren Singetrails bei uns in der Umgebung auf denen man so richtig Gas geben kann sehr gut damit zurecht  Auf meinen Hometrail der sehr Sprung Intensiv ist passt diese Einstellung auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (15. April 2014)

Sicher ne Sache der Vorliebe. Kann mir aber vorstellen das man auf flachen Flow Trails wo man auch mal treten muss mit 195 hi besser dran ist. Da fährt man allerdings auch eh besser mit nem enduro


----------



## Dice8 (15. April 2014)

Das DHX fahre ich auf einer (Freeride-)Tour immer mit 195 hi und im Park als "Bügelmaschine" mit 210 lo.


----------



## dario88 (15. April 2014)

Dann kommt das meinem Gedanke doch nahe 

Kann Vllt noch jemand was zu dem lrs sagen? Ich kenne nämlich jemand der auf einem demo hope pro mit der ztr Flow Ex fährt und keine Probleme hat. Die wtb i25 ist der ztr ja sehr ähnlich


----------



## dario88 (16. April 2014)

Hab mal nach gemessen. Hab sogar 95er schrittLänge außerdem lange arme. Kein Wunder das sich m zu klein anfuhlt


----------



## Gunnar98 (18. April 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> lohnt sich der austausch?
> bin mit den wtb schon überall drüber geknallt bei 160mm und die haben keinen kratzer. sind halt auch handmade vom speer...



Also meine zwei Laufradsätze mit WTB i25 Felgen haben schon ein paar Dellen. Nix wildes und denke auch die hätte ich mit einer Ztr Flow auch gehabt. Muss man aber auch mit rechnen wenn man eine Endurofelge auf ein DH Rad macht. Hält sich aber auch in grenzen mit den Dellen, solange man genug Luftdruck fährt.

Und zu Sun ringle allgemein kann ich nur sagen: Hab 2 Felgen von den hier stehen .. voll mit Dellen und auch gerissen an 2 Stellen, weshalb ich die gegen Wtb i25 getauscht habe. Ob das für alle Sun Ringle Felgen gilt hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung.


----------



## grobi59 (18. April 2014)

Bastelstunde


----------



## MA85 (18. April 2014)

An alle whipzone Besitzer. Seit ihr mit der boxxer rc zufrieden? Ich muss erlich sagen das ich die zimlich holprig finde. Hab 25% sag Öl is auch genug drinne aber irgendwie find ich das vorne alles etwas steif und unkomfortabel . Da kann meine 160er talas am strive deutlich lässiger grobe Wurzeln und bremswellen wegschlucken! Dachte am Anfang es sei die ungewöhnung von Single auf doublecrown aber wenn das nicht besser geht hat die dobbelbrücke für mich keine Daseins Berechtigung, und weil ich das nicht glaube bin ich mir sicher das es an was anderem liegt! Also die läuft im drucktest im Stand Super  leicht und den federweg nutz ich auch zu 95% aus aber die fühlt sich irgendwie so hart an in gröberen Ecken. Fast bisschen so als würde sie verhärten wenn's ruppiger wird.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (18. April 2014)

Ich wieg fahrfertig so 86kg und hab die rote feder drinne bei der ich wie gesagt ca 25% sag habe und den federweg voll ausnutze. 
Könnte eventuell anderes dämpfungsöl Abhilfe verschaffen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (18. April 2014)

Hast du das Schmieröl auch aufgefüllt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (18. April 2014)

Also ich komm mit der Boxxer RC in meinem Whipzone ganz gut zurecht.. Ich hab nix verändert. Ich nutze zwar nicht den ganzen Federweg aus da ich nur 65kg mit Ausrüstung wiege.. ( 20% SAG ).
Bin damit auf sehr technischen und schnellen Strecken unterwegs. Der Unterschied zu meinem Freerider ist schon krass


----------



## Kurtchen (18. April 2014)

Meine Boxxer war auch was zaeh ich habe dann bei Flatout ein Tuning machen lassen....das ist so geil jetzt! Besser gehts nimmer


----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> An alle whipzone Besitzer. Seit ihr mit der boxxer rc zufrieden? Ich muss erlich sagen das ich die zimlich holprig finde. Hab 25% sag Öl is auch genug drinne aber irgendwie find ich das vorne alles etwas steif und unkomfortabel . Da kann meine 160er talas am strive deutlich lässiger grobe Wurzeln und bremswellen wegschlucken! Dachte am Anfang es sei die ungewöhnung von Single auf doublecrown aber wenn das nicht besser geht hat die dobbelbrücke für mich keine Daseins Berechtigung, und weil ich das nicht glaube bin ich mir sicher das es an was anderem liegt! Also die läuft im drucktest im Stand Super  leicht und den federweg nutz ich auch zu 95% aus aber die fühlt sich irgendwie so hart an in gröberen Ecken. Fast bisschen so als würde sie verhärten wenn's ruppiger wird.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich hatte das gleiche Thema/Problem mit der Boxxer RC. Bei Bremswellen hat sie einen ordentlich durchgeschüttelt und das Ansprechverhalten war auch nicht so toll auf kleine kurze Schläge. Eine Lösung die Abhilfe schafft ist recht simpel und mit ein bisschen handwerklichen Geschick schnell erledigt. Man kann die unteren drei Ports der Dämpfung aufbohren. Dann geht die richtig gut. Allerdings verliert man den Einstellungsbereich am Compressiondrehknopf da kein merklich Unterschied mehr besteht. Ich selbst fahre die RC immer offen und bin damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen. 
Aufgebohrt habe ich auf 3,5mm. 

Wie das funktioniert wird hier gut erklärt. 

http://www.downhill-board.com/64781-2010er-boxxer-race-unsensibel.html


----------



## MA85 (18. April 2014)

Ich hab die jetz ma auf 2,5 mm aufgebohrt, original waren die 2mm. Probier es morgen erstmal in beerfelden und wenn das noch nicht reicht kommt noch 2.5 er Öl rein.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2014)

Ich habe die Dämpfung schrittweise aufgebohrt. Erst auf 3mm, dann 3,2mm und schlussendlich auf 3,5mm. Mit 3,5mm bin ich am zufriedensten. Werde aber bis Mitte des Jahres auf die Charge Dämpfung warten und wohl nachrüsten. 

Denk aber dran das auch die Zugstufe durch das dünnere Öl beeinflusst wird.


----------



## dario88 (18. April 2014)

wo genau bohrt man da was auf und was bringt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2014)

Das Aufbohren bewirkt das mehr Öl fließen kann. Lese dir mal folgenden Fred durch:

http://www.downhill-board.com/73974-boxxer-team-2010-dh-3.html?page=2

Der User georg erklärt das ganz gut. 

Hier ein Foto von meiner Ersatzdämpfung die auf 3,2mm aufgebohrt ist inkl. Anpassarbeiten (aufgefeilt) am Versteller. Vergleiche das einfach mit einer Standard RC Dämpfung und du siehst den Unterschied.


----------



## dario88 (18. April 2014)

habe die r2c2. spielt das da auch eine rolle?


----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> habe die r2c2. spielt das da auch eine rolle?


Nein. Betrifft nur die RC!


----------



## MA85 (27. April 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig ob beim dhx whipzone die 7er trail Bremshebel canyon custom Finishing haben? Ich hab mir gestern leider den Linken zerstört und Brauch nen komplett neuen Hebel. Ich find die im Netz aber nur in grau. Und meine am dhx sind eher schwarz matt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (27. April 2014)

Ruf morgen früh mal an oder schreib eine Email.
Bremshebel immer so nur fest anziehen, das du sie noch gerade so per Hand drehen kannst.


----------



## Dice8 (28. April 2014)

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie man die "Decals" von den A.D.D. Comp Laufrädern runter bekommt? Geklebt scheinen die nicht. Eher wie aufgedruckt...


----------



## littlewhity (28. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung... interessiert mich auch mal

Evtl Aceton?


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Bastelstunde


Eine kannst doch sicher hergeben oder?


----------



## grobi59 (28. April 2014)

Haha gerne, aber ich glaube da hat Canyon was dagegen.
Die neue gab es nur im Austausch mit der alten.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2014)

Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (30. April 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die Tretlagerhöhe des DHX mitteilen.
Was genau bedeutet eigentlich Offset beim Tretlager?

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## mario1982 (1. Mai 2014)

hm.... jetzt schon ein lager futsch :/ was kann man da gutes eibauen? was lange hält


----------



## wampi1000 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
wollte mir fürs dhx rockzone auch einen neuen lrs holen und nur mal ne bestätigung haben als hr nabe braucht man doch ne 12/135 oder ? 
danke


----------



## Thiel (2. Mai 2014)

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=139&page=1


----------



## wampi1000 (2. Mai 2014)

da hatte ich auch schon geguckt hab nur nicht verstanden ob die 142mm fürs innen maß vom hinterbau oder das außenmaß bzw achsmaßs sind bin halt auch nur ein hobbyschrauber bzw hab mit laufrädern noch nie was gemacht


----------



## wampi1000 (2. Mai 2014)

ok habs glaube schon selber gefunden 12/135 mit adapter auf 142 wenn ich es  richtig verstehe


----------



## der_erce (2. Mai 2014)

Beim FRX z.b. ist´s 135 + 7mm Spacer (2x 3,5mm)


----------



## JaSon78 (2. Mai 2014)

Es ist x12-142 im Hinterbau DHX.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (2. Mai 2014)

Servus...
Und zwar wollte ich mal nachfragen ob der SAG Monitor am DHX wirklich stimmt. Mit der Einstellung am RS Vivid Dämpfer die ich passend für die Strecken finde und auch fast den gesamten Federweg ausnütze ( auf anspruchsvollen Strecken nutze ich den gesamten aus ) habe ich nie und nimmer 30% SAG.. ( da hab ich nur ca. 10-15% SAG) LAUT SAG MONITOR !!...

Wenn ich jetzt auf 30% SAG umstellen würde, dann würde  meiner Meinung nach der Dämpfer durchschlagen..

Also was sagt ihr ??? Sollte ich auf den SAG Monitor hören, oder mit keinen 30% SAG aber der Gesamt Federweg des Dämpfers wäre ausgenutzt weiterfahren ???????






Das wäre eine der Strecken auf der ich den gesamten Federweg ausnutzte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hothenne (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

bei meinem DHX Rockzone lässt sich an der Boxxer das silberne Knöpfchen für den "beginning stroke rebound" nur um max ne Achtel Umdrehung drehen.
Ist das normal?


----------



## MA85 (3. Mai 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> hm.... jetzt schon ein lager futsch :/ was kann man da gutes eibauen? was lange hält


Die raceface innenlager halten bei mir am enduro gute 6000km bei allen wetterbedingungen. Was is das für'n Lager? Rockzone hat ne truvativ kurbel oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kümmelotto (3. Mai 2014)

hothenne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem DHX Rockzone lässt sich an der Boxxer das silberne Knöpfchen für den "beginning stroke rebound" nur um max ne Achtel Umdrehung drehen.
> Ist das normal?
> ...



War bei mir auch einmal kurz, dann ging es wieder


----------



## mario1982 (3. Mai 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Die raceface innenlager halten bei mir am enduro gute 6000km bei allen wetterbedingungen. Was is das für'n Lager? Rockzone hat ne truvativ kurbel oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




hi
ja das ist truvativ... hätte da beim kauf aufmachen sollen und selbst nochmal nachfetten müssen. auf der linken seite war kein fett zu sehen nur auf der kurbelseite und genau die linke seite läuft das lager nicht mehr rund


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Ahnung wie man die "Decals" von den A.D.D. Comp Laufrädern runter bekommt? Geklebt scheinen die nicht. Eher wie aufgedruckt...


Sind gedruckt. Geht mit aceton und spülschwamm ab. Musst aber sehr sehr sehr lange für reiben und ein bißchen wird es trotzdem im schwarzen hervorschimmern, da das Eloxal unter dem Druck quasi neu ist....


----------



## Dice8 (5. Mai 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sind gedruckt. Geht mit aceton und spülschwamm ab. Musst aber sehr sehr sehr lange für reiben und ein bißchen wird es trotzdem im schwarzen hervorschimmern, da das Eloxal unter dem Druck quasi neu ist....


Geht Spiritus auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (5. Mai 2014)

mal ne ganz kurze Frage.. hab nen FRX (leider)

welcher Reifen passt da?
Baron 2.3 oder 2.5?


----------



## Dice8 (5. Mai 2014)

Sollte beides passen wobei ich den 2.3er nicht am FRX fahren würde da der zu schmal baut.
Den 2.3er fahre ich z.B. am Nerve AL+ vorne und hinten. Sehr guter Enduroreifen.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> mal ne ganz kurze Frage.. hab nen FRX (leider)
> 
> welcher Reifen passt da?
> Baron 2.3 oder 2.5?




warum "Leider"?? tztztztz  

Stock ist vorne ein 2.5er Maxxis Minion und hinten ein 2.4er HighRolelr drauf.


----------



## littlewhity (5. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> warum "Leider"?? tztztztz
> 
> Stock ist vorne ein 2.5er Maxxis Minion und hinten ein 2.4er HighRolelr drauf.



das "leider" nur, weil ich eigentlich nen DHX wollte 
das heißt aber keineswegs, dass ich unzufrieden mitm FRX bin


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2014)

Warum ist es dann kein DHX geworden?


----------



## littlewhity (5. Mai 2014)

habs FRX im Outlet bekommen... 1600€ war ein guter Preis


----------



## Don.Coyote (5. Mai 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand die Tretlagerhöhe des DHX mitteilen.
> Was genau bedeutet eigentlich Offset beim Tretlager?
> ...



Hallo,

keiner eine Antwort darauf?

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2014)

Offset heißt, dass du einen Versatz zur Radachse hast. Der ändert sich bei Verstellung des Track Flip von 10 auf 20 mm.


----------



## dario88 (6. Mai 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



miss mal richtig nach. bei der strecke war ja nix dabei zum ausnutzen. du solltest im stehen an deine 25-30% kommen ( gemessen mit zollstock/hub des dämpfers *100 )
bei drops oder weiten sprüngen sollte es dann voll ausgenutzt werden


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Geht Spiritus auch?


Keine Ahnung, habe ich nicht probiert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass es mit Spiritus, wenn überhaupt erfolgreich, anstrengender sein wird


----------



## dario88 (7. Mai 2014)

fazit nach 3 wochen.
geiles bike, fahrwerk vom rockzone ist echt top. hab zwar noch kein gutes grundsetup aber schon nah dran.

leider hats der hintere satz nicht lange überlebt. lass mir jetzt was gescheites bauen....


----------



## Dice8 (7. Mai 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, habe ich nicht probiert ^^





LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass es mit Spiritus, wenn überhaupt erfolgreich, anstrengender sein wird


Hab heute einen Liter Aceton und paar Spülschwämme gekauft. Morgen versuche ich es mal wenn Ich Zeit habe.


----------



## MA85 (8. Mai 2014)

Verdünnung! Hab ich am strive das weiße oberrohr mit gecleant. Geht Super und der Beschichtung hat's auch das nichts angetan!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2014)

Erstes Laufrad ist decalfrei. 





Den Spank Lenker habe ich auch direkt von der grellen gelben Schrift befreit. Sieht deutlich besser aus!


----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal bin ich der einzige, bei dem die hintere Dämpferaufnahme schon leichtes spiel hat, oder geht das jemandem genauso? Weiß eventuell jemand abhilfe oder sind dann da irgendwann neue Buchsen fällig?
Fahre ein DHX Rockzone mit CCDB


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Sagt mal bin ich der einzige, bei dem die hintere Dämpferaufnahme schon leichtes spiel hat, oder geht das jemandem genauso? Weiß eventuell jemand abhilfe oder sind dann da irgendwann neue Buchsen fällig?
> Fahre ein DHX Rockzone mit CCDB


Moin, wie kannst du das Spiel denn rekonstruieren? Seitliches Spiel durch wackeln am Dämpfer? Durch anheben des Bikes am Sattel? Draufsetzen?


----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habs gemerkt, als ivh das Bike am Sattel angehoben hab. Kommt definitiv vom Raum Dämpfer. Wenn ich die Hand dranhalte, merk ich das Spiel auch. Ist bis jetzt nur wenig, aber vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht (wenns nicht schon zu spät ist).
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt das FRX, und da schlackert die Dämpferaufnahme oder was auch immer schon ganz schön.


----------



## kümmelotto (8. Mai 2014)

Hört sich so an als ob die Feder vom Dämpfer Spiel hat. Musst du mal das Rädchen drehen das die Feder härter zusammen drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem RS Kage RC hat die untere Buchse (die am Rockerarm ist) auch leichtes Spiel im losen Zustand. Sobald man die Schraube aber mit korrekten Drehmoment anzieht (12nm) ist das Spiel weg.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

Is vermutlich der Trackflip. Lös mal die untere Dämpferschraube, die durch den Trackflip geht. Setz dich aufs Bike und zieh die Schraube nochmal auf Drehmoment an.
Funktioniert beim FRX, sollte auch beim DHX funktionieren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei meinem RS Kage RC hat die untere Buchse (die am Rockerarm ist) auch leichtes Spiel im losen Zustand. Sobald man die Schraube aber mit korrekten Drehmoment anzieht (12nm) ist das Spiel weg.


Die originalen Buchsen und Gleitlager ersetzt man auch sofort durch Huber Bushings


----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

@schbiker:
Hast du da genaue Maße bzw. einen Link? Gibts fürs DHX auch schon passende Gleitlager? Hab mit dem Thema noch nicht so viel zu tun gehabt.


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2014)

Huberbuchsen = Maßanzug fürs Rad!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

Also wenn das DHX die gleichen Einbaumaße wie das FRX hat sollten 22,2mm Buchsenbreite, 8mm Bolzendurchmesser und 12,7mm Lagerdurchmesser auch bei dir passen.
Auf der HP vom Huber is aber alles super erklärt und er hilft dir auch gern per Email weiter. Bestell dir auch das Montagewerkzeug mit. Macht echt Sinn und das ganze um ein vielfaches einfacher.
Du wirst übrigens überrascht sein wie sensibel dein Hinterbau mit den Teilen anspricht

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

@Weld: Konntest du das Spiel durch den Trick mit dem Trackflip beheben?
@der_erce: Du sagst es


----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

Bin auf der Arbeit, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Ich geb euch dann Rückmeldung ;-)
Danke schonmal für die zahlreichrn beiträge Tipps und Infos *daumen hoch*


----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Die originalen Buchsen und Gleitlager ersetzt man auch sofort durch Huber Bushings


Ja, ich weiß.  Hast du zufällig die Maße fürs DHX?

EDIT: Überlesen! Alles klar!


----------



## dario88 (8. Mai 2014)

prüft auch immer die federvorspannung! wenn beim anheben vom sattel spiel zu spüren ist, kann es sein das sich die vorspannung etwas gelöst hat. vorraussgesetzt sie war nur leicht angezogen. bei hoher vorspannung eher unwahrscheinlich..


----------



## Don.Coyote (8. Mai 2014)

Wäre jemand so freundlich und könnte mir die Tretlagerhöhe ausmessen?

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Weld (8. Mai 2014)

Der Trick mit dem Trackflip locker machen, bischen wackeln und wieder festziehen hat funktioniert. Aber ihr seid jetzt daran Schuld, das ich darüber nachdenke, Huber Bushings zu kaufen 

@Don.Coyote:
Hab gemessen. Sind relativ genau 34 cm vom Boden bis mitte Tretlager.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2014)

HA! Ich habs gewusst
Huber!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Der Trick mit dem Trackflip locker machen, bischen wackeln und wieder festziehen hat funktioniert. Aber ihr seid jetzt daran Schuld, das ich darüber nachdenke, Huber Bushings zu kaufen
> 
> @Don.Coyote:
> Hab gemessen. Sind relativ genau 34 cm vom Boden bis mitte Tretlager.


 
Nicht denken, machen. Die 40 Euro sind es wert. Meine liegen auch schon zu hause und werden direkt montiert wenn ich das Bike auspacke, was leider erst nächsten Freitag ist...


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2014)

So, HR ist nun auch frei von den hässlichen Decals. ;-)


----------



## der_erce (9. Mai 2014)

Ist das Dreck oder Rost an Kassette, Achse, Schaltwerk und Kette??

Edit: Uh....sieht generell ganz schön verranzt aus. So kommt bei mir nie ein Bike auf den Montageständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das Dreck oder Rost an Kassette, Achse, Schaltwerk und Kette??


Bester Staub aus Willingen und Winterberg!


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Der Trick mit dem Trackflip locker machen, bischen wackeln und wieder festziehen hat funktioniert. Aber ihr seid jetzt daran Schuld, das ich darüber nachdenke, Huber Bushings zu kaufen
> 
> @Don.Coyote:
> Hab gemessen. Sind relativ genau 34 cm vom Boden bis mitte Tretlager.



Vielen dank!
Das ist schon sehr tief, aber ich finds geil. Das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen wird damit sicher sehr hoch.
Ich habe übrigens auch die Huber in meinem 2012 FRX. Die Dinger sind schon empfehlenswert.

Gruß


----------



## dario88 (11. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bester Staub aus Willingen und Winterberg!



den fahr ich auch momentan mit mir rum 

wie war das mit den griffen..? nach einem tag wibe ist meine rechte hand dermaßen am *****
fühlt sich an als wäre der kleine finger gebrochen. am fahrwerk liegts sicher nicht.

hat jemand die griffe getauscht und ne gute alternative gefunden?


----------



## Dice8 (11. Mai 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> den fahr ich auch momentan mit mir rum
> 
> wie war das mit den griffen..? nach einem tag wibe ist meine rechte hand dermaßen am *****
> fühlt sich an als wäre der kleine finger gebrochen. am fahrwerk liegts sicher nicht.
> ...


Ich habe Ergon GE1 Griffe noch rumliegen. Werde die mal testen.


----------



## Racer09 (11. Mai 2014)

Hab mir Lizzard Skin Northshore's montiert. Bin damit aber bisher nur Hometrail gefahren, die originalen waren mir in Winterberg zu dünn

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario88 (11. Mai 2014)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hab mir Lizzard Skin Northshore's montiert. Bin damit aber bisher nur Hometrail gefahren, die originalen waren mir in Winterberg zu dünn
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



zu dünn war glaube ich genau das problem.. verkrampft und viele bremswellen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Mai 2014)

Für große Hände ab geschätzt Gr.9 bzw L ODI Roque darunter ODI Troy Lee Designs


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2014)

Fahre schon lange die ODI Roque (Hände laut Handschuhen Gr. L / 9) und bin sehr zufrieden. Die original Canyon Griffe sind schon immer nicht der Hit gewesen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. Mai 2014)

für mich neben rogue (habsch am enduro) erste Wahl:
http://static3.shop033.com/resources/A3/4771/picture/36/16572982.jpg

oury mit odi lock on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (13. Mai 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> den fahr ich auch momentan mit mir rum
> 
> wie war das mit den griffen..? nach einem tag wibe ist meine rechte hand dermaßen am *****
> fühlt sich an als wäre der kleine finger gebrochen. am fahrwerk liegts sicher nicht.
> ...




Ich fahre folgende Griffe: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=10133;page=1;menu=1000,2,90;mid=175;pgc=0

Bin sehr zufrieden damit und kann diese nur empfehlen


----------



## littlewhity (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr aktuell die hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Griffe/Griff/ODI-Troy-Lee-Lock-On-Griffe.html

habe noch keine beschwerden hinsichtlich schmerzen an den händen 
muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht im Bikepark war und daher noch nicht so harte Strecken fahre...


----------



## dario88 (13. Mai 2014)

Sind bereits geliefert die odi. 
Das merkt man auch erst im Park  .. Hab halt wiegesagt voll übertrieben mit dem Geballer


----------



## mitchdreizwei (13. Mai 2014)

btw. die rogue gabs vor kurzem für 9€ bei cnc bike online  weiß net was die da jetzt kosten....


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bräuchte nochmal eine zweite Meinung zur Federhärte am Whipzone.
Fahrfertig wiege ich so an die 95kg (SJ, Helm, Schuhe, Brace, etc.).
Aktuell habe ich die blaue Feder (hart) in der Boxxer RC und eine 500er im RS Kage RC. Die Feder im Kage habe ich mittlerweile gegen eine 450er ersetzt. Bei der Boxxer bin ich mir aber unsicher ob ich mal auf die mittlere (rot) Feder gehen soll. Einen Durchschlag hatte ich noch nie mit der blauen Feder. Bei einer total verka**ten Landung war der Ring mal kurz vor Anschlag (19,5cm) aber nie weiter. Sag habe ich mit der blauen Feder nur so an die 20%. Meint Ihr die mittlere Feder wäre besser geeignet? Bestimmt hätte ich dann einen Sag von 25-30% und das Ansprechverhalten der Boxxer RC würde sich verbessern oder muss ich durchgehen mit Durchschlägen rechnen?


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

mach einfach mal die rote rein und seh, ob sichs besser fährt 
wenn du aber immer durchschläge hast, bau die blaue wieder rein
PS: fahrfertig ca. 95kg und fahre die rote Feder .. beim FoxVanRC hab ich ne 450er Feder drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (15. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand Sonntag in Winterberg?
Hab nur einen Kumpel der Bock auf Park hat und der hat abgesagt...


----------



## Weld (15. Mai 2014)

Nein, aber am samstag am frankenstein *thumbsup*


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

Von wo aus fährst du denn?


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

Hat sich erledigt... hab aktuell keine Ausrüstung :/


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen in Beerfelden. Das neue Bike einfahren


----------



## Dice8 (16. Mai 2014)

btw, Pfingstmontag Torque-Treffen 2014 in Stromberg.


----------



## littlewhity (17. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So, HR ist nun auch frei von den hässlichen Decals. ;-)


Muss man da irgendwas beachten?
Hab vorhin nen liter aceton gekauft und habe morgen frei...


----------



## Dice8 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube bei den Sun ringle am FRX ist es einfacher da die geklebt sind. Wenn die geklebt sind musst du die nur warm machen und vorsichtig mit einem Teppichmesser abziehen. Klebereste dann mir aceton entfernen. Musst du mal gucken wie das beim Frx ist. Beim DHX waren die aufgedruckt und mit Aceton hat man sich einen Wolf geschrubbt. Deshalb habe ich die Deals zuerst soweit es ging mechanisch und die Reste mit aceton entfernt.


----------



## Dice8 (17. Mai 2014)

Mal was anderes. Fährt wer eine SLX oder XT Bremse am DHX? Erfahrungen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Mai 2014)

So, erste Ausfahrt heute im Park. Bis auf die vom Werk schlecht eingestellte Schaltung war alles gut montiert. 
Fahren war echt super! Echt sehr guter Fortschritt vom FRX zum DHX!!!! Die Float ist auch echt geil! Und Wahnsinn wieviele DHX man im Park so sieht! Waren heute in Beerfelden bestimmt so 6-7 Stück mit meinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (17. Mai 2014)

Ausgerechnet heute wo viele da waren war ich am Frankenstein :/
Naja, nächstes mal wieder. Man kann sich ja mal absprechen


----------



## katermurr (18. Mai 2014)

Moin alle, fährt hier jemand aus Berlin oder Hamburg ein DHX? Bin mir bei der Größe nicht sicher und draufsitzen wäre prima! Fahr bisher ein SX in Größe M, bei 1,84m Körpergröße - ist bisschen klein, aber ich mag's eigentlich.  Das DHX in M wär auch schon so länger... aber L wahrscheinlich vernünftig bei meiner Größe, oder?
Merci

*edit - ich seh grad dazu ein paar ähnliche Fragen im Text... 184 cm sind wohl so ne Grenze.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (19. Mai 2014)

Hey,

also ich hab mich bei 184-185cm für größe L entschieden und bereue es nicht da ich eher Downhill fahre. Bin M auch Probe gerollt aber es war mir persönlich zu eng. Aber ich glaub des is bissle Geschmackssache, hier sind noch paar andere mit fast identischer Größe und Schrittlänge und haben das M genommen. Hilft dir jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter .


----------



## Dice8 (19. Mai 2014)

Bin ca. 1,82 und hab M genommen. Bereue es keine Sekunde. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der reine Downhill Fahrer und fahre auch gerne technische Trails, Freeride und Northshores so das ich ein wendiges Rad brauche. Das DHX in L war mir nicht wendig genug. Bin letztes WE testweise mal ein FRX in L gefahren und wurde mit meiner Aussage bestätigt. Mein Kollege der das FRX in L hat ist über 1,90 und da passt es perfekt. Überlege dir einfach was du mit dem DHX fahren willst. Falls du der reine Downhill Race Fahrer bist dann würde ich bei 1,82 wohl doch eher L nehmen. Am besten draufsetzen und Probe fahren. In der aktuellen Freeride wird das beim Einstiegsdownhiller Test auch durch die Blume gesagt. Alle Testbikes sind in Größe M wobei nur das Radon Swoop 210 mit seinem langen Reach (um die 430) heraus sticht und als nicht so wendig und reine Race Maschine bewertet wurde. Mit im Test ist auch das Canyon DHX Whipzone und somit vielleicht auch für den ein oder anderen interessant. 

Achja, falls du garkein Downhill fahren willst sondern ausschließlich Freeride dann würde ich mir überlegen ob nicht eventuell ein Torque EX mit 180mm Gabel reicht. Ich habe mehrmals in diversen Parks mit nem Kollegen die Bikes getauscht weil er mal das DHX und ich sein EX (mit 180mm Totem) fahren wollte. In der Luft ist das EX deutlich einfacher zu bewegen. Zwischen der Performance der Hinterbauten liegen aber Welten.


----------



## Weld (19. Mai 2014)

Kann mich Dice8 nur anschließen. Bin ebenfalls 1,82m groß und hab den M Rahmen genommen, weil er wendiger sein soll. Bin das DHX vorher nicht probegefahren, aber ich bin mehrere Bikes (u.a. FRX in M und YT Wicked in L) gefahren und hab die Radstände verglichen. Hab meine Entscheidung bis jetzt kein bisschen bereut.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon die Huber Bushings im DHX und CCDB verbaut?


----------



## Weld (24. Mai 2014)

Nein, bin aber aber auch stark am überlegen. Die untere Dämpferaufnahme hat schon wieder spiel :/
Diesmal hatte ich den Dämpfer kurz rausgebaut und nur den Bolzen durch die Buchsen geschoben und siehe da: Es hat Spiel (und das erscheckend viel wenn ich überleg wie alt das bike ist).
Wenn man die Buchsen austauscht, gibts dann auch irgendwo neue Bolzen oder sind das Spezialfertigungen von Canyon? (einfach mal interessehalber)


----------



## dario88 (24. Mai 2014)

bin am überlegen mir sie zu kaufen @S.Tschuschke


----------



## DerFreddy2 (24. Mai 2014)

Servus, und zwar hab ich ein Problem mit meinem Canyon DHX Whipzone.. Beim Bremsen (Hinterbremse )auf Asphalt oder auf den Strecken Rattert und schwingt mein Hinterrad extremst... Was könnte der Grund dafür sein ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Mai 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Huber Bushings im DHX und CCDB verbaut?


Hilft dir FRX und CCDB auch weiter? Einbaumaße sind ja dieselben.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Nein, bin aber aber auch stark am überlegen. Die untere Dämpferaufnahme hat schon wieder spiel :/
> Diesmal hatte ich den Dämpfer kurz rausgebaut und nur den Bolzen durch die Buchsen geschoben und siehe da: Es hat Spiel (und das erscheckend viel wenn ich überleg wie alt das bike ist).
> Wenn man die Buchsen austauscht, gibts dann auch irgendwo neue Bolzen oder sind das Spezialfertigungen von Canyon? (einfach mal interessehalber)


Versuch mal die untere Dämpferaufnahme erst auf Drehmoment anzuziehen wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt. Das Spiel kommt oft nur daher das der Trackflip nit richtig in der Aufnahme sitzt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Hab die Huber verbaut. Passt aber so nicht in die untere Aufnahme. Nur verkehrt herum. Weiß nicht ob die zu breit sind oder die Aufnahme nicht auf Maß.


----------



## dario88 (24. Mai 2014)

und merkst du einen unterschied? konntest du es schon testen?


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Versuch mal die untere Dämpferaufnahme erst auf Drehmoment anzuziehen wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt. Das Spiel kommt oft nur daher das der Trackflip nit richtig in der Aufnahme sitzt.


Gleiche bei mir. Wenn man die Schraube mit korrektem Drehmoment anzieht ist es spielfrei. Ob's an der Buchse oder am Trackflip liegt habe ich nicht überprüft.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Ja. Hab aber nur eins drin. Das andere hatte ich dann erstmal keine Lust weil schon das eine nicht passte. Unterschied somit noch nicht wirklich merkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Mai 2014)

Ausreichend sollte auch nur der Tausch des unteren Lagers sein, am oberen Punkt bewegt sich der Dämpfer sehr wenig.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Am unteren passt es ja nicht...


----------



## Killabeez (25. Mai 2014)

Hatte das Problem auch, habe schon überlegt die Metallfeile auszupacken. Habe dann aber gesehen dass unten nochmal Schrauben sind und wenn du die aufmachst gehen die Buchsen und der Dämpfer rein. Kanns a weng schlecht beschreiben, wenn gewünscht mach ich ein Bild.

Gruß Chris


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Mai 2014)

Bild oder genaue Beschreibung wäre Super!!!!!!


----------



## Dice8 (25. Mai 2014)

Fährt wer eine 200mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad? Hat die laut Canyon eine Freigabe? Canyon sagt ja das nur der Durchmesser erlaubt ist der ab Werk verbaut ist?! Beim FRX gab es ja noch 200mm am Hinterrad.


----------



## Quiesel (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab 203 mm drauf! Hab da angerufen ! Ist freigegeben... Ich hab mir das aber nochmal schriftlich bestätigen lassen. Das haben die auch ohne weiteres gemacht!


----------



## dario88 (26. Mai 2014)

ich finde die bremsleistung der x7 trail nicht besonders gut. glaube da wird auch keine größere scheibe etwas dran ändern..
die elixir 1 an meinem enduro ist fast schon besser irgendwie. 
was hab ihr für erfahrungen??


----------



## Weld (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin super zufrieden. Schön bissig. Hab 180mm drauf .


----------



## Dice8 (26. Mai 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> ich finde die bremsleistung der x7 trail nicht besonders gut. glaube da wird auch keine größere scheibe etwas dran ändern..
> die elixir 1 an meinem enduro ist fast schon besser irgendwie.
> was hab ihr für erfahrungen??


Ich habe die Elixir 7 Trail verkauft und gegen eine Shimano SLX ersetzt. Gestern bin ich eine kleine Tour mit dem DHX gefahren um die SLX zu testen. Ich bin hellauf begeistert von der SLX. Was ich noch ändern werde ist hinten die 180mm gegen eine 203mm Bremsscheibe tauschen. Da ich jetzt einen konsequenten Schritt gehe werde fliegt die Elixir 3 am Nerve auch raus und wird auch gegen eine SLX ersetzten.


----------



## Quiesel (26. Mai 2014)

@darion88: das kann nicht sein! Bremsleistung der x7 ist sehr gut! Musst evtl mal entlüften und die Beläge + Scheiben reinigen! 
Die Performance sollte passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (26. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Elixir 7 Trail verkauft und gegen eine Shimano SLX ersetzt. Gestern bin ich eine kleine Tour mit dem DHX gefahren um die SLX zu testen. Ich bin hellauf begeistert von der SLX. Was ich noch ändern werde ist hinten die 180mm gegen eine 203mm Bremsscheibe tauschen. Da ich jetzt einen konsequenten Schritt gehe werde fliegt die Elixir 3 am Nerve auch raus und wird auch gegen eine SLX ersetzten.




Passt auf das Whipzone auf Hinter und Vorderrad eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe drauf ??? Ich hab nämlich noch 2 Stück Shimano SM-RT86 (203mm) Scheiben rumliegen vom alten Bike .. Hab die noch nicht aufs DHX gebaut da ich dachte die passen nicht...


----------



## Quiesel (26. Mai 2014)

Ja passt mit entsprechendem Adapter!


----------



## Dice8 (26. Mai 2014)

Warum sollen die nicht passen? Vorne habe ich die 203mm RT66 mit PM-Adapter montiert und hinten "noch" die 180mm RT66 ohne Adapter. Einen Adapter für hinten brauche ich ja nur wenn ich die 203mm RT66 montieren werde. Die aktuelle 180mm RT66 wandert dann ans Nerve. Die Avid Adapter habe ich allerdings nicht weiter verwendet sondern direkt die von Shimano mitbestellt. Sobald der Umbau durch ist kann ich gerne 1-2 Fotos hochladen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Mai 2014)

203er PM Adapter von Shimano? Wo gibt es die?


----------



## Quiesel (27. Mai 2014)

Bike components für 5€


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Mai 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=Shimano adapter

meinst du den? Der passt aber nicht auf PM. Oder vertue ich mich da jetzt? Mein DHX braucht PM und nicht PM auf int. Standard.

Oder passt der VR Adapter PM auf PM auch am Hinterrad?


Ich hab immer den Magura 26 genommen, der passt ohne Probleme an meinem FRX.


----------



## Racer09 (27. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Magura26 funzt es definitiv. Hab ihn an meinem Flashzone auch samt 203er Ice Tech Scheibe verbaut.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (27. Mai 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=Shimano adapter
> 
> meinst du den? Der passt aber nicht auf PM. Oder vertue ich mich da jetzt? Mein DHX braucht PM und nicht PM auf int. Standard.
> 
> ...



Um am VR die 203mm fahren zu können nimmst du den in der Variante *VR Postmount auf Postmount*

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=Shimano



Um am HR die 203mm fahren zu können nimmst du den in der Variante *VR Postmount auf Postmount*

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe.html

EDIT: Am HR passt das mit dem genannten Adapter nur mit einer 200mm Scheibe. Wenn man 203mm fahren will muss man noch 1,5mm dazu spacern in Form von Unterlegscheibe(n).


----------



## Eminently (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wollte mal ein Bild von meinem DHX zeigen.
Mit einer kleinen gg elektrischen (1.7KW Nennleistung max. 3,4KW, 1160Wh) Unterstützung.
Diese Ding macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)

Du hast allen Ernstes nen E-Motor ans DHX geschraubt?


----------



## Eminently (30. Mai 2014)

Naja das erschreckt den einen oder anderen DHX Fahrer, aber ja ich hab mir sowas drauf geschraubt.

Das sollte man jz auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. Denn ich hab mir das Bike genau für den EGO-KIT ausgesucht. Preis/Leistung ist Top. Leicht und stabiles DH, steiles Unterrohr, BSA Innenlager und für meine Ansprüche Top Komponenten. Somit hab ich mich dafür entschieden. Bin kein DH Fahrer. Bin Ex-Motocrosser. Fahr nun mit diesem Rad so gerne, das ist so toll! Unbeschreiblich hoher Fun-Faktor!

Ein Lob muss ich aussprechen über die Leute die über dieses Thema sehr interessant und sinnvoll schreiben!
Habt mir sehr viele Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## dario88 (30. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Um am VR die 203mm fahren zu können nimmst du den in der Variante *VR Postmount auf Postmount*
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=Shimano
> 
> ...



brauch ich die teile um die shimano scheiben mit der avid x7 trail fahren zu können?


----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)

Eminently schrieb:


> Naja das erschreckt den einen oder anderen DHX Fahrer, aber ja ich hab mir sowas drauf geschraubt.
> 
> Das sollte man jz auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. Denn ich hab mir das Bike genau für den EGO-KIT ausgesucht. Preis/Leistung ist Top. Leicht und stabiles DH, steiles Unterrohr, BSA Innenlager und für meine Ansprüche Top Komponenten. Somit hab ich mich dafür entschieden. Bin kein DH Fahrer. Bin Ex-Motocrosser. Fahr nun mit diesem Rad so gerne, das ist so toll! Unbeschreiblich hoher Fun-Faktor!
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich nur, wo und wie du fährst, wenn du sagst du bist kein DH-Fahrer?


----------



## littlewhity (30. Mai 2014)

Eminently schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal ein Bild von meinem DHX zeigen.
> Und mit meiner kleinen el. (1.7KW Nennleistung max. 3,4KW, 1160Wh) unterstützung macht das ding auch richtig spaß.


wtf!?


----------



## Eminently (30. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wo und wie du fährst, wenn du sagst du bist kein DH-Fahrer?



Ach da brauchst du dich nicht fragen... Bin auf 2 Rädern groß geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)

Das sagtest du ja bereits, aber wenn du kein DH-Fahrer bist und du ein DH-Bike mit Elektromotor fährst, frag ich mich eben nach dem Einsatzort. Oder wie war das gemeint "Ich bin kein DH-Fahrer" ? Vielleicht versteh ich das ja falsch.


----------



## Eminently (30. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das sagtest du ja bereits, aber wenn du kein DH-Fahrer bist und du ein DH-Bike mit Elektromotor fährst, frag ich mich eben nach dem Einsatzort. Oder wie war das gemeint "Ich bin kein DH-Fahrer" ? Vielleicht versteh ich das ja falsch.


 
Ich schreib dir eine PN. Ich denke das gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## MA85 (30. Mai 2014)

Interessante Geschichte! Aber der sattel an dem Stuhl geht garnet!
;-P

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (30. Mai 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> brauch ich die teile um die shimano scheiben mit der avid x7 trail fahren zu können?


Ich würde die Adapter immer nach Bremssattelhersteller nehmen, nicht nach Scheibenhersteller.
Da die HS1 am VR nur in 200mm ist brauchst du den Avid Adapter für 203mm da die Shimano Bremsscheibe sicherlich 203mm im Durchmesser ist.


----------



## dario88 (30. Mai 2014)

ok, ja ich behalte die 180er hinten.. das reicht
oder bringt das viel auf die 203er zu wechseln hinten?

bräuchte ich dann 2x 
*VR Postmount auf Postmount*
*http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=Shimano
und 2x
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...6-Loch.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=shimano bremsscheibe*


----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du wiegst, wie deine Abfahrten sind. Hohes Gewicht und lange Abfahrten werden die Performance einer 180er Scheibe sicherlich nicht vergleichbar machen mit einer 203er. Wobei irgendwann auch die an ihre Grenzen gerät.


----------



## dario88 (30. Mai 2014)

dann ists wohl eine überlegung wert.. bin zwar nicht schwer mit 80 kg aber auf langen strecken, wo man schnell mal oft bremsen muss ( Lac Blanc oder so ) habe ich schon öfter gemerkt das, dass teil zu heiß wird und die leistung enorm runter geht. ist ja klar
die parts passen aber? dann bestelle ich...


----------



## littlewhity (30. Mai 2014)

Vorhin erstmal die decals runtergekratzt...
Hab jetzt nen 1cm langen kratzer in der felge... scheiß drauf 
Neue gibts ende des Jahres
ABER: schwarze Felgen sehen ja mal geil aus


----------



## Dice8 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt vorne und hinten 203mm bei 95kg fahrfertigen Gewicht. Vorne kannst du den 203mm Adapter nehmen, für hinten brauchst du den einen kleineren da der Hinterbau ja schon PM70? hat.

Mit diesem Adapter
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe.html
kann man hinten nur 200mm fahren. Für die 203mm Scheibe musst du noch 1,5mm dazu Spacern in Form von einer ausreichend dimensionierten Unterlegscheibe zwischen Rahmenaufnahme und Adapter.


----------



## Weld (31. Mai 2014)

Ist morgen/ heute (31.5.) jemand  hier in beerfelden? 
Vllt trifft man sich ja. Ich bin morgen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (31. Mai 2014)

Danke dice!!
Ja bin ab 11 Uhr da


----------



## Eminently (31. Mai 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Interessante Geschichte! Aber der sattel an dem Stuhl geht garnet!
> ;-P
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja das ist tatsächlich eine interessante Geschichte. Der Sattel hat 6€ gekostet beim Hofer, musste mir einen weichen kaufen. Mir hat das Hinterteil recht geschmerzt. Bin letzten So 6,5 Stunden am Rad gesessen. Mit dem harten Sattel unmöglich. 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen gemütlich. Wenn ich in den Park fahre dann kommt natürlich der originale rauf.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Mai 2014)

So, Magura 26 Adapter am HR mit 203er Scheiben. Passt ohne Unterlegscheiben oder sonstiges Tuning.

Gestern das Bike in Lac Blanc ordentlich eingefahren. Läuft echt Hammer geil! Kein Vergleich zum FRX. Und die Float 40 ist echt super!


----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So, Magura 26 Adapter am HR mit 203er Scheiben. Passt ohne Unterlegscheiben oder sonstiges Tuning.
> 
> Gestern das Bike in Lac Blanc ordentlich eingefahren. Läuft echt Hammer geil! Kein Vergleich zum FRX. Und die Float 40 ist echt super!


Stimmt, der müsste passen. Wie man auf dem Adapter auch sehen kann berücksichtigt der PM7" um eine 203mm Scheibe fahren zu können. Passt der auch mit Shimanobremssättel?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...rta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount.html


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Mai 2014)

Sind die Deemax Läufräder so weich? Hab nach einem Tag vorne und hinten 8ten drin. Hab nichts wildes gemacht. Mein Spank Spike LRS hatte nach einem Jahr keine 8...


----------



## Weld (31. Mai 2014)

Das selbe hab ich mir heute bei den sun ringle charger expert gedacht. Hab hinten vorneweg 4 mal speichen nachgezogen. Die ham teilweise gewackelt eie ein kuhschwanz und hat sich auch richtig übel angehört, wenn man dran gewackelt hat.
Einer meinte ich soll die speichen mal eichtig anziehen. Hab sie jetzt alle mal gut zugedreht und seitdem ist (bis jetzt) ruhe. Mal schauen wie lange 
Ich werd das hinterrad bei zeiten mal neu zentrieren und dann auf sämtliche nippel von innen ein bisschen schraubenkleber draufmachen. Mal schauen obs dann besser ist.


----------



## dario88 (31. Mai 2014)

hab auch schon wieder zwei dellen im spank lrs hinten @Weld unfassbar...
naja egal war ein geiler tag


----------



## Weld (31. Mai 2014)

@dario88: Oh ja, das war es  geiles wetter, klasse streckenverhältnisse und gute laune. So muss das.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Das selbe hab ich mir heute bei den sun ringle charger expert gedacht. Hab hinten vorneweg 4 mal speichen nachgezogen. Die ham teilweise gewackelt eie ein kuhschwanz und hat sich auch richtig übel angehört, wenn man dran gewackelt hat.
> Einer meinte ich soll die speichen mal eichtig anziehen. Hab sie jetzt alle mal gut zugedreht und seitdem ist (bis jetzt) ruhe. Mal schauen wie lange
> Ich werd das hinterrad bei zeiten mal neu zentrieren und dann auf sämtliche nippel von innen ein bisschen schraubenkleber draufmachen. Mal schauen obs dann besser ist.


Ähnliches auch bei meinen ADD. Musste heute am HR auch ne Acht rausziehen. Speichenspannung war auch sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn das wieder passiert mit der unterschiedlichen Speichenspannung gebe ich die mal zum nachzentrieren weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Juni 2014)

Passt wohl das Blau der Spank Spike Felgen und Hope Narben zu dem Blau des Canyon Flashzones?


----------



## grobi59 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Felgen vielleicht, die Naben sind bedeutend dunkler (als das DHX und auch als auf den Bildern der Nabe im Netz).


----------



## Iconx (2. Juni 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Passt wohl das Blau der Spank Spike Felgen und Hope Narben zu dem Blau des Canyon Flashzones?



Guck mal in meine Galerie rein, hab die LRS Kombo drauf. Passt meiner Meinung perfekt, macht einen schön Wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juni 2014)

Sind auch die blauen Naben, oder? Sieht echt nicht so schlecht aus. Dachte der unterschied wäre größer. Das macht meine Entscheidung nicht einfacher


----------



## Iconx (3. Juni 2014)

Ja richtig,  Spank Spike auf Hope Pro Evo II ... beides in blau. Leichter Farbunterschied ist bei sehr genauer Betrachtung drin, aber kein Mensch läuft da mitm Farbkreis durch die Gegend.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juni 2014)

Besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (3. Juni 2014)

Hi leuts, kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie viele Kettenglieder, also kettenlänge er beim dhx mit Orig 36er Antrieb beim m Rahmen hat? Bei mir klappert mir der Antrieb zu viel un würd gern ma gucken ob ich die Kette noch was kürzen könnte oder die halt bei mir eventuell zwei Glieder länger is?!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hi leuts, kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie viele Kettenglieder, also kettenlänge er beim dhx mit Orig 36er Antrieb beim m Rahmen hat? Bei mir klappert mir der Antrieb zu viel un würd gern ma gucken ob ich die Kette noch was kürzen könnte oder die halt bei mir eventuell zwei Glieder länger is?!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Welches DHX Modell? Die haben unterschiedliche Kassetten (11-28, 11-36,...).


----------



## MA85 (3. Juni 2014)

Oh dat wusst ich net! Whipzone. 11-25


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (3. Juni 2014)

Generell noch jemand hier dem der Antrieb zu viel klappert?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don.Coyote (3. Juni 2014)

In der aktuellen Freeride wurde das DHX Whipzone getestet. 9 Punkte von 10  (5 von 6 im Bikepark ; 4 von 6 im Downhill). Testsieger wurde das Rose Unchained mit 9,5. Canyon und YT liegen laut Test sehr nah beieinander. Das YT ist wohl ein Tick verspielter. Kritik beim Canyon: Bei Highspeed fängt der Hinterbau an zu springen, weil der Dämpfer nicht ganz mitkommt.
Nur für die, die es interessiert


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Oh dat wusst ich net! Whipzone. 11-25
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, laut Canyon 11-25. Bei meinem Whipzone war aber eine 11-28 verbaut! 
Ich habe die 11-28 Kassette gegen eine 11-36 ersetzt und musste die Kette um nur 2 Glieder verlängern. Dies als Hinweis.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Freeride wurde das DHX Whipzone getestet. 9 Punkte von 10  (5 von 6 im Bikepark ; 4 von 6 im Downhill). Testsieger wurde das Rose Unchained mit 9,5. Canyon und YT liegen laut Test sehr nah beieinander. Das YT ist wohl ein Tick verspielter. Kritik beim Canyon: Bei Highspeed fängt der Hinterbau an zu springen, weil der Dämpfer nicht ganz mitkommt.
> Nur für die, die es interessiert



Und meine Kritik an der Elixir 7 Trail wurde bestätigt!


----------



## MA85 (3. Juni 2014)

Die trail war bei mir Grotten schlecht entlüftet! Müsst ihr ma ordentlich machen dann funzt die auch ok!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don.Coyote (3. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, die Bremsen wurden auch als Schwäche genannt. Wobei die schnell getauscht sind.
Zwei Canyon Rockzone hatten die beim Testen auch noch dabei. Der CCDB arbeitet wohl deutlich besser mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## Eminently (4. Juni 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja, laut Canyon 11-25. Bei meinem Whipzone war aber eine 11-28 verbaut!
> Ich habe die 11-28 Kassette gegen eine 11-36 ersetzt und musste die Kette um nur 2 Glieder verlängern. Dies als Hinweis.



Ist sich das ausgegangen mit dem kurzen Käfig oder hast du einen Mittleren??
Ich habe nun 11-34 und der Käfig hat nicht viel spielraum mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (4. Juni 2014)

Bei 11-36 benutze ich weiterhin den X9 Shortcage. Passt soweit.


----------



## admiralawesome (6. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein Whipzone... endlich fertig.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Iconx (6. Juni 2014)

Richtig richtig gut geworden, gefällt mir persönlich super.

Wie viele Stunden hast du investiert?

Ps: Ein wenig hast du dich vom Devinci inspirieren lassen oder?


----------



## admiralawesome (6. Juni 2014)

Danke, ja habe mir was vom demo Carbon und Devinci abgeguckt! Naja eigentlich ganz viel


----------



## Iconx (6. Juni 2014)

Schmälert deine Leistung aber keineswegs, sieht einfach nur top aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Juni 2014)

Kannst dich mit SimDim zusammen tun. Der hat sein DHX ja auch beklebt.


----------



## grobi59 (7. Juni 2014)

Bei mir knackt es seit heute aus dem Bereich Dämpfer/Wippe.
Das hatten wir doch schonmal irgendwo, oder?

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Dämpfer IST ein CCDB.


----------



## littlewhity (7. Juni 2014)

Hey mal ne kurze frage...
Will ende des Jahres die Gabel wechseln..
Entweder:
1. Boxxer-> fast tuning + standrohre oder
2. MZ 888CR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (7. Juni 2014)

Neues Video von mir mit meinem Whipzone 2014   Vielleicht gefällt es ja den ein oder anderen von euch


----------



## grobi59 (8. Juni 2014)

Ist jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet hier, der mit mir einmal kurz den Dämpfer tauschen würde?
Nur um ausschließen zu können, dass mein knacken vom Dämpfer kommt.
Möchte nicht fahren damit fahren, sondern nur mal nen Bordstein runterrollen.

Wäre echt super!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Juni 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Hey mal ne kurze frage...
> Will ende des Jahres die Gabel wechseln..
> Entweder:
> 1. Boxxer-> fast tuning + standrohre oder
> 2. MZ 888CR?



3. Boxxer mit Charger Dämpfung upgraden

Ich persönlich würde die ersten Tests der Charger Dämpfung abwarten. Wenn die wirklich so gut ist wie die Presse schreibt dann wäre das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## MA85 (10. Juni 2014)

Is aber teurer wie fast suspension.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhity (10. Juni 2014)

@Dice8 : ich glaub mal, die Presse übertreibt auch ein bischen


----------



## Dice8 (10. Juni 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Is aber teurer wie fast suspension.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Deswegen einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (10. Juni 2014)

mir gehts ja darum, dass ein freund ne CO3 Kartusche daheim liegen hat und die nicht braucht (Rahmenbruch...)
deshalb würde ich die CO3 Kartusche für 200€ bekommen


----------



## Basscommander (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich kann die CO3 Kartusche nur empfehlen. 
Einfach großartig!
Nie mehr Schmerzen in den Armen (sofern richtig eingestellt)!
Läuft deutlich besser, als eine R2C2 Einheit.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Juni 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Also ich kann die CO3 Kartusche nur empfehlen.
> Einfach großartig!
> Nie mehr Schmerzen in den Armen (sofern richtig eingestellt)!
> Läuft deutlich besser, als eine R2C2 Einheit.


Diese Aussage kenne ich auch. Und mit dem richtigen Öl gibt es auch Thema bzgl. aufschäumen.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Juni 2014)

Weiß wer wo man fürs Sun Ringle A.D.D. Vorderrad einen QR15 Adapter bekommt?


----------



## Thiel (15. Juni 2014)

Offiziel gar nicht. Du kannst nur hoffen, das andere 15mm Kappen passen. Wende dich an den Hayes Support Europe.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Boxxer R2C2. Wenn ich die HSC verdrehe ändert sich nichts an der Dämpfung. Es klickt auch nicht mehr beim drehen. Normalerweise sollte sich doch der Sag verändern wenn ich das Rädchen härter oder weicher stelle, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch? Egal ob ich ganz hart oder ganz weich einstelle habe ich immer genau 30% Sag. Anfangs als ich mein Rockzone neu hatte habe ich die Druckstufe bissle weicher gestellt da der Sag nicht ganz gepasst hat. Wenn ich jetzt daran drehe passiert nix. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob ich nicht den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann. Habe das Bike bis jetzt noch nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht (absoluter Anfänger) aber mir kommt es so vor als ob der Ring immer an der selben stelle steht (2/3 eingefedert) egal wo und wie ich fahre. Wie kann ich gucken ob ich den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann ohne dabei zu fahren. Mit meinen jetzigen können wirds noch ne Weile dauern bis ich den Federweg ganz nutze.

Danke


----------



## MA85 (16. Juni 2014)

Die druckstufe beeinflusst den sag im Stand nicht wirklich, Seidem man dreht sie voll zu, was bei meiner rc dann fast wie ein lockout ist. wenn du den federweg trotz geöffneter druckstufe nicht ausnutzt solltest du eine weichere feder einbauen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Boxxer R2C2. Wenn ich die HSC verdrehe ändert sich nichts an der Dämpfung. Es klickt auch nicht mehr beim drehen. Normalerweise sollte sich doch der Sag verändern wenn ich das Rädchen härter oder weicher stelle, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch? Egal ob ich ganz hart oder ganz weich einstelle habe ich immer genau 30% Sag. Anfangs als ich mein Rockzone neu hatte habe ich die Druckstufe bissle weicher gestellt da der Sag nicht ganz gepasst hat. Wenn ich jetzt daran drehe passiert nix. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
> 
> Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob ich nicht den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann. Habe das Bike bis jetzt noch nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht (absoluter Anfänger) aber mir kommt es so vor als ob der Ring immer an der selben stelle steht (2/3 eingefedert) egal wo und wie ich fahre. Wie kann ich gucken ob ich den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann ohne dabei zu fahren. Mit meinen jetzigen können wirds noch ne Weile dauern bis ich den Federweg ganz nutze.
> 
> Danke



Versuch erst mal deine Boxxer richtig einzustellen!

Tuning Guide


----------



## Dice8 (16. Juni 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Boxxer R2C2. Wenn ich die HSC verdrehe ändert sich nichts an der Dämpfung. Es klickt auch nicht mehr beim drehen. Normalerweise sollte sich doch der Sag verändern wenn ich das Rädchen härter oder weicher stelle, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch? Egal ob ich ganz hart oder ganz weich einstelle habe ich immer genau 30% Sag. Anfangs als ich mein Rockzone neu hatte habe ich die Druckstufe bissle weicher gestellt da der Sag nicht ganz gepasst hat. Wenn ich jetzt daran drehe passiert nix. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
> 
> Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob ich nicht den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann. Habe das Bike bis jetzt noch nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht (absoluter Anfänger) aber mir kommt es so vor als ob der Ring immer an der selben stelle steht (2/3 eingefedert) egal wo und wie ich fahre. Wie kann ich gucken ob ich den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann ohne dabei zu fahren. Mit meinen jetzigen können wirds noch ne Weile dauern bis ich den Federweg ganz nutze.
> 
> Danke


Wie schwer bist du fahrfertig und welche Feder fährst du?


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahr die rote Feder bei einem Fahrgewicht von ca. 82kg. Wie gesagt der Sag passt perfekt aber dachte laut diesem Tuning guide das sich die Druckstufe auf den Sag auswirken sollte. Steht ja drin bevor man den Sag misst beide Druckstufen auf drehen. Richtig einstellen ist ja so eine Sache. Ist alles so eingestellt wie ich es bekommen habe nur die Druckstufe habe bissle weicher gestellt.
Selbst wenn ich beide Druckstufen auf Anschlag zu drehe gibts keinen unterschied vom Sag her. Wenn das normal ist dann stört es mich auch nicht, ist mir nur aufgefallen.

Und ob ich den Federweg komplett ausnutzen kann weiß ich nicht, weil ich bisher noch nicht solche Sprünge gemacht habe. Aber mir kommt es vor als ob der Ring nach dem fahren immer an der selben stelle steht. Habs auch nur erwähnt weil das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben könnte. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich es bisher noch nicht ausgereizt habe und ich mir paranoia mache es stimmt was nicht mit der boxxer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juni 2014)

Also wenn du die HSC komplett zu hast ist es kein Wunder dass du den Federweg nicht ausnutzt.


----------



## whurr (16. Juni 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> ...Wie kann ich gucken ob ich den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann ohne dabei zu fahren...


Nimm mal die Feder raus und komprimier dann die Gabel. Wenn etwas nicht stimmt, merkst Du es dann.

HSC und LSC merke ich selbst nur beim Fahren und nicht im Stand.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (16. Juni 2014)

Fahren tue ich mit 2 clicks HSC und 2 clicks LSC. Komplett zu habe ich nur im stand getestet bezüglich sag.

Ich trau mich irgendwie nicht irgendwas auseinander zu nehmen weil ich Angst hab es nicht mehr richtig zusammen zu bekommen. An meinem technischen Verständnis liegts nicht aber ich hab null Erfahrung mit Dämpfern und denke mir kommen da alle möglichen Kleinteile entgegen wenn ich was auf mache.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei der R2C2 ist ja noch das Bottom out, die Schrauben sind schon so winzig, wenn du garkeine Ahnung hast, lass es jemanden machen der sich damit auskennt, irgendwen wirst du sicherlich kennen. Aber das was du erwartest, so mit den Kleinteilen die rumfliegen, das passiert bei der Federseite nicht.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2014)

Niemand hier weiß wie du fährst. Du sagst du nutzt den Federweg nicht aus. Mußt du auch nicht. Wichtig ist dass du mit dem Setup auf deiner gewählten Strecke ein funktionierendes Fahrwerk hast. Sprich Bodenwellen oder Wurzeln etc. werden "absorbiert" und du wirst etwas entlastet. Die Gabel katapultiert dich nicht aus nach nem Sprung. Wenn du nicht 2 m Stufen springst sondern "nur" einen Waldweg entlang shredderst, wirst du den Federweg vermutlich nie voll ausnutzen. Fahr erstmal. Vor allem unterschiedliche Strecken. 
Und meiner Meinung nach lässt du erstmal das Setup so wie es im Tuning Guide steht. Das sollte dein Startpunkt sein. Nach und nach immer etwas testen. Mal da ein zwei klicks zu drehen -> fahren wieder zwei klicks zurück und noch einen drüber -> wieder fahren. damit du einfach siehst, was passiert wenn du etwas veränderst.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (17. Juni 2014)

Ok ich glaub mit dem Zusatz ich nutze den Federweg nicht aus habe ich etwas falsches losgetreten. Denke das mit dem Federweg liegt an meinem können. War zwar schon in allen möglichen bikeparks aber hab ihn net ausgenutzt.

Hauptsächlich ging es mir darum, dass beim drehen der LSC und HSC sich nix an meinem Sag ändert. Aber wenn das im stand kein unterschied macht dann ist alles in Ordnung. Habe auch keine Probleme, dass Unebenheiten nicht weg gesteckt werden alles gut. Wollte nur wissen ob das normal ist weil ich nicht im nachhinein herausfinden will das meine boxxer kaputt ist oder etwas nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Juni 2014)

Fahren fahren fahren. Da lernst du am meisten über dein Bike.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

Mir hatte auch mal jemand erzählt, dass die LSC für den SAG ist. Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt, könnte es auch Sinn machen. Andere wiederum sagen, dass das Mumpitz ist. Fakt ist, wenn du die LSC ganz aufdrehst und ganz leicht an deinem Lenker drückst, sollte die Gabel ganz leicht mitwippen. Drehst du sie komplett zu, sollte sie eigentlich sich nicht mehr bewegen (oder nicht mehr so viel), sondern erst bei kräftigerem Drücken.

Andererseits, wenn man sich im Tuning Guide den Teil ansieht, wie man den SAG einstellt, dann erkennt man, dass die Compression komplett aufgedreht wird. Somit sagt mir das, dass die Low und Highspeed Compression doch was damit zu tun hat bzw. den SAG beeinflusst.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (17. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn man sich im Tuning Guide den Teil ansieht, wie man den SAG einstellt, dann erkennt man, dass die Compression komplett aufgedreht wird. Somit sagt mir das, dass die Low und Highspeed Compression doch was damit zu tun hat bzw. den SAG beeinflusst.



Genau das hat mich stuzig gemacht und verunsichert. Im Tuning guide liest sich das für mich als ob man über die Druckstufe den Sag einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

Ne ne...nicht *über* die Druckstufe!

Nur eben ohne modifizierte Druckstufe! Da bei SAG die Zugstufe nicht wirkt, kann man sie auch außer Acht lassen. Das mit der Druckstufe macht schon Sinn, dass man die auf 0 setzt. Der Rest ist ja letztendlich dafür gedacht die Schläge während der Fahrt aufzunehmen und ensprechend zu Arbeiten.


----------



## MA85 (17. Juni 2014)

Sag über die druckstufe.... Geil du tust mir mit deiner r2c2 gabel jetz schon leid! Ich hab über 2 Jahre gebraucht, um zu lernen einfachen rebound und compression einzustellen und an wechselnde Gegebenheiten anzupassen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (17. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt für mich war das bissle unverständlich im tuning guide geschrieben. Aber habs jetzt verstanden.

Ich weiß, dass ich mir mit der R2C2 und dem CCDB nicht gerade Anfänger freundliche Dämpfer und Gabel ausgesucht hab. Am Anfang verstell ich sowieso nix am rebound des kommt dann mit der Zeit.


----------



## sjomka (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte ebenfalls die decals von meinem torque entfernen, habe dann hier gelesen das Aceton es möglich macht. Nun...Aceton habe ich, aber was genau macht ich damit ?
Meine bisherigen Versuche führten leider lediglich dazu, dass die bearbeitete Stelle entgegen aller Erwartungen und bisherigen Infos leicht abgestumpft ist. Nicht das decal sondern der schwarze lack drumrum.
What went wrong ?

THX schon mal


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juni 2014)

Wichtig ist das du Spülschwämme mit einer "Schrubseite" aus Kunstoff benutzt und keinesfalls welche mit Metall!


----------



## MA85 (18. Juni 2014)

Beim anodisierten Rahmen geht's ganz Easy mit Verdünnung! Rahmenbeschichtung passiert rein garnix!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjomka (18. Juni 2014)

OK es hat sich herausgestellt das der Lederlappen mit dem ich es zu Beginn versucht habe einfach nicht genug geschrubbt hat.War ich wohl zu vorsichtig  Zudem war die vermeintlich stumpfe Stelle eben nicht eine Solche sondern, ja es darf gelacht werden, Klebereste  .
Ich und mein neuer Kumpel Aceton werden jetzt eine Menge Zeit miteinander verbringen.
Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage und zwar kann ich das gleiche auch mit Gabel und Felgen machen? Mit dem Föhn hatte ich da bisher kein Erfolg also gehe ich davon aus das die auf die selbe Art wie der Rahmen gelackt sind? Oder muss ich da speziell was beachten ?

Danke für bisherige und kommende Tipps


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juni 2014)

Bei den Felgen klappt das mit dem Entfernen der Decals auch da die auch anodisiert sind. Bei der Gabel wäre ich vorsichtig da die "nur" lackiert ist.


----------



## MA85 (19. Juni 2014)

Leute schrubbt euch doch mit dem blöden aceton net den wolf! Auf anodisierten teilen mit Verdünnung!!! Hab ich bei meinem 2012er strive das weiße oberrohr gecleant mit. Hab keine 5 min gebraucht! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (19. Juni 2014)

Da Brauch man auch nix was scheuert! Einfach küchenrolle und Verdünnung.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sjomka (19. Juni 2014)

Hört sich besser an  Verdünnung fur ...? Damit ich das richtige mitnehme ist nicht so mein Fachgebiet.

Und hat wer ne Idee wie das Problem mit der Gabel bestmöglich löse?

Thx


----------



## MA85 (19. Juni 2014)

Na halt so universal Verdünnung ausm Baumarkt. 
Damit geht's viel viel einfacher wie mit eurem aceton da! Aber natürlich nicht auf Lack anwenden!!! Only anodisierungen bzw eloxierungen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFreddy2 (20. Juni 2014)

sjomka schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich möchte ebenfalls die decals von meinem torque entfernen, habe dann hier gelesen das Aceton es möglich macht. Nun...Aceton habe ich, aber was genau macht ich damit ? Meine bisherigen Versuche führten leider lediglich dazu, dass die bearbeitete Stelle entgegen aller Erwartungen und bisherigen Infos leicht abgestumpft ist. Nicht das decal sondern der schwarze lack drumrum. What went wrong ? THX schon mal



Du könntest auch Nagellack entferner hernehmen da Nagellackentferner Aceton ist  Glaube ist ein bisschen billiger ...

Nur so als Tipp 

lg


----------



## Dominik19xx (26. Juni 2014)

Könnte einer der Torque Besitzer hier mal eben den Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres messen? 
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Juni 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Könnte einer der Torque Besitzer hier mal eben den Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres messen?
> Danke im Vorraus.


34,9mm


----------



## grobi59 (26. Juni 2014)

30,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (26. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Mühe. Standardtmäßig ist eine Schraubklemme verbaut oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## grobi59 (26. Juni 2014)

Also innen 30,9 und außen 34,9. 

Ja, mit Inbus.


----------



## Flying_legend (28. Juni 2014)

Sind die am DHX Rockzone verbauten Sun Ringle Charger Expert Laufräder wirklich so schlecht ?


----------



## Dominik19xx (29. Juni 2014)

Schau dir mal die Spezifikationen auf der Sun Homepage an. Die sind weit von Freeride und Downhill entfernt. Ob sie generell schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber eindeutig im falschen Bike verbaut.


----------



## Steini_99 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir ein Charger Expert Lrs gekauft und bin zufrieden damit. Hab ihn an meinem Freerider verbaut und hat bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht und übersteht auch jede verpatzte Landung!


----------



## Mika_A (2. Juli 2014)

Ich halte von sun ringle Felgen nichts mehr, habe die in meinem ex drin und habe schon bei 65kg 2 Speichen zum brechen bekommen, bzw die Nippel sind gebrochen und die Speichen aufm trail verloren gegangen... 

Habe mal eine andere Frage, die Geometrie Daten sind vom dhx im Vergleich zu swoop 210 ja eher klein, meine Überlegung wär das dhx in L zu nehmen da diese Maße fast mit dem swoop in M übereinstimmen, oder fällt die Größe extremer aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem oder beiden bikes? 

Die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden bikes fällt mir echt schwer


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Juli 2014)

Alls ich hab das DHX in L und hab vor ein zwei Wochen auf dem 210er in L gesessen. Als mein L passt bestens. Das andere in L wäre auch okay gewesen. Was ich extrem gemerkt habe, auf dem DHX sitzt man exrem weiter nach hinten versetzt, heißt beim Swoop hab ich immer das Gefühl gehabt, ich gehe gleich über den Lenker... Da ist das DHX echt angenehmer.


----------



## Mika_A (3. Juli 2014)

Okay, danke für deine Antwort, aber ich befürchte die Entscheidung wurde schon für mich gefällt, das dhx ist in M und L für die gesamte Saison ausverkauft  Echt Schade ...


----------



## Dominik19xx (3. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Bremsscheibengröße am Dropzone ab Werk vorne verbaut ist?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2014)

Im Bikemarkt mal gekuckt? Ein paar sind da drin. Wohl nur als Rahmenset aber imerhin.


----------



## Mika_A (3. Juli 2014)

Ein rahmenset steht für mich leider nicht zur Wahl, ein Aufbau wird mir zu teuer ...


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juli 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Bremsscheibengröße am Dropzone ab Werk vorne verbaut ist?
> Danke im Vorraus.


Steht beim Dropzone bei den Spezifikationen.


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Weld (3. Juli 2014)

Viel Spass grobi! 
In 44 Tagen bin ich auch da (Y)


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2014)

Im August sind wir auch dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2014)

Danke @Weld 

August? Wann? Wir kommen in 5 Wochen auch nochmal!


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2014)

Sind vom 8. - 11. August dort.


----------



## Weld (3. Juli 2014)

Schade, wir sind vom 16.-23.8. dort. Ich sogar noch bis zum 30.


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2014)

Ah ok. Hab übrigens gelesen, dass Canyon mit dem Jugend Camp von 03. - 09. in Saalbach sein wird. Mit etwas GLück trifft man dort auf Tibor, Rob J, Angie Hohenwarter und ein paar mehr  !


----------



## Micha382 (4. Juli 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok. Hab übrigens gelesen, dass Canyon mit dem Jugend Camp von 03. - 09. in Saalbach sein wird. Mit etwas GLück trifft man dort auf Tibor, Rob J, Angie Hohenwarter und ein paar mehr  !



Hmm sollte ich jetzt anstelle in die Dolomiten und an den Gardasee in der Woche nach Saalbach fahren?


----------



## DerFreddy2 (4. Juli 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


>





Schönes Foto 

Bin dann an den Wochenenden wenn die Fahrrad Halterung fürs Auto da ist auch öfters draußen in Leogang ( ist ja nur ne knappe Stunde von mir entfernt )


----------



## MA85 (6. Juli 2014)

Hi, jemand von euch schonmal Probleme mim kage rc gehabt? Meiner knarzt seit ich eine Woche in saalbach war wie bescheuert! Ist auch definitiv der dämpfer da ich ihn ausgebaut, feder demontiert und so das knarzgeräuch an der dämpferkolbenstange Reproduktieren konnte! 
Laufen tut er seit dem auch sehr hackelig (großes losbrechmoment). Wenn ich ihn ruckartig voll einfeder ist es für ein paar Hübe weg, kommt aber nach paar kurzen langsamen Bewegungen wie z.b. Beim pedalieren sofort wieder!
War schon froh das es so erst donnerstags kam. Hätte mir sonst die ganze Woche versaut mit dem Gekreische!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Juli 2014)

Damit mal wieder bewegung in den fred kommt!!

Mein altes frx und jetzt mein dhx! Decals der dorado und vom dämper werden noch geändert bzw vorne kommt der crossmax wieder raus und hinten ein rock razor drauf! 

Ist mittlerweile mein 4. canyon und finde das dhx durch das tiefe oberrohr extrem gelungen!

Fotos folgen....


----------



## Design-Rider (15. Juli 2014)

HI Leute, kann einer von euch vom DHX den Radstand bei Dämpfer Setup 195mm im Vergleich zu 210mm
nachmessen? wäre echt klasse! Ich wüsste nur gern was das Unterschied ausmacht. Denn für meine zwecke 
ist der Radstand bei L zu lang. Und M is ja ausverkauft!


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. Juli 2014)

Der Radstand sollte doch gleich bleiben. Die Geometrie ist unabhängig von der Geometrie verstellbar.		  Edit: Sind doch bis aufs Flashzone alle in mindestens einer Farbe in M verfügbar .
Edit2: Sollte natürlich heißen: Der Federweg ist unabhängig von der...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Design-Rider (16. Juli 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Der Radstand sollte doch gleich bleiben. Die Geometrie ist unabhängig von der Geometrie verstellbar.		  Edit: Sind doch bis aufs Flashzone alle in mindestens einer Farbe in M verfügbar .



Hi, Domi hast recht...aber nicht das Dropzone in Raw (M) auf der Website sind 64Grad und 63Grad Option angeben. Diese werden laut Canyon nur über die veränderung am Trackflip erzielt. Für mich wäre es halt interessant zu wissen, welchen Radstand unterschied zwischen 64G und 63G sind. Bei 1 Grad verändert sich der Radstand auf jeden Fall. Für meine Zwecke werde ich eh die progressivere 195 federweg fahren.


----------



## Popstadl (23. Juli 2014)

... und Hammerschmidt geht doch : )


----------



## Dice8 (23. Juli 2014)

Popstadl schrieb:


> ... und Hammerschmidt geht doch : )


Geht das wirklich ohne Probleme oder musstest du irgend etwas anpassen bzw. abändern? Laut canyon soll das irgendwie mit der Kettenstrebe zu eng sein?!


----------



## Popstadl (23. Juli 2014)

also es geht ohne probleme, die kurbel passt perfekt auf den milimeter und arbeitet optimal, mein bikespezi musste nur etwas an der aufnahme fräsen - canyon hatte mir auch mitgeteilt das es nicht gehen würde (die schwinge würde an die kurbel schlagen, tut sie aber nicht), ich denke das sie sich einfach garantietechnisch absichern wollen - ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit im aachenerland nicht schieben zu müssen


----------



## whurr (24. Juli 2014)

Wie fährt sich das DHX denn bergauf?


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2014)

schlechter als bergab...ist aber nur ne vermutung


----------



## Quiesel (24. Juli 2014)

Im vergleich zu was? 
So einzeln betrachtet an sich würde ich nicht zum bergauffahren empfehlen ^^


----------



## Popstadl (24. Juli 2014)

... es fährt sich super bergauf, für touren mit 300-600 hm was ich bei mir so fahre ist es optimal, klar etwas langsamer gehts schon aber absteigen muss ich nicht - ist halt auch ein gutes fitnesstraining : )


----------



## grobi59 (24. Juli 2014)

Das arme Fahrrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (24. Juli 2014)

Popstadl schrieb:


> ... es fährt sich super bergauf, für touren mit 300-600 hm was ich bei mir so fahre ist es optimal, klar etwas langsamer gehts schon aber absteigen muss ich nicht - ist halt auch ein gutes fitnesstraining : )


Danke, genau das hatte mich interessiert.
Ich bin vor kurzem eine halbe Stunde im Flachen mit einem Tues unterwegs gewesen und hab dabei gedacht mit ner langen Sattelstütze müßte das eigentlich OK sein ... ohne war es aber zum Ende hin eine ziemliche Qual. Man hat halt nicht immer einen Lift oder Shuttle zur Verfügung.
Als CC Bike wollte ich es auch nicht einsetzen ;-)


----------



## AndiBar361 (27. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir ein DHX Rockzone in M mit einem CCDB und Boxxer R2C2 zugelegt.
In der Boxxer ist eine mittlere Feder und auf dem CCDB war eine 400er verbaut.

Die 400er war zu hart, deshalb ist nun eine 350er drauf, leider kommt es mir immer noch zu hart vor 
Bei der Boxxer ist es etwas besser, aber ich finde es könnte noch etwas weicher sein.

Ich wiege ohne Protektoren, etc. 74kg.

Was habt ihr so für Federn für so ein Gewicht?


----------



## Weld (27. Juli 2014)

Fahr die Kiste erstmal ein. Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht das wäre viel zu hart. Hab in den CCDB die Tage ne 500er Feder gebaut, weil er mir andauernd durchgeschlagen ist. Die Boxxer wird auch noch weicher. Hab ebenfalls das Rockzone und wiege nackt ca. 71-72 kg.


----------



## AndiBar361 (28. Juli 2014)

Man hat ja diesen SAG Anzeiger am Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht wie zuverlässig das ist, aber mein SAG ist da gerade am Anfangsstrich der SAG Range, schätze also knapp 20%. Ebenso bei der Gabel, da sind es 20-23%. Hatte vorher am anderen Bike den Vivid Air und Fox 36 Talas und bin die mit 25-30% Sag gefahren. Bei der Einstellung konnte ich viel mit Druckstufe justieren. Beim DHX habe hinten und vorne die HS Druckstufe komplett rausmachen müssen. 

Wäre natürlich prima wenn es sich noch einfährt und weicher wird. Aber ich fahre in 2 Wochen für 10 Tage nach Portes du Soleil und nachdem mir letztes Jahr fast die Hände abgefallen sind, will ich unbedingt bis dahin ein vernünftig eingestelltes Fahrwerk haben 

Hier habe ich gelesen dass die Medium Feder in der Boxxer für mich zu hart sein könnte.
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-boxxer-team-bottom-out-229128/


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde als aller erstes mal das Schmieröl in der Boxxer checken. Da ist ab Werk so gut wie nichts drin und eine schlecht geschmierte Boxxer fühlt sich auch härter an als eine gut geschmierte. Mit deinem Gewicht fahren einige Leute die gelbe Feder (soft) und andere wiederum die rote Feder (Medium). Du kommst nicht ums testen herum da du erst auf der Strecke merkst ob die Feder zu hart für dich ist. 
Ich z.B. wiege aktuell 87kg (Tendenz fallend) ohne Ausrüstung und fahre eine 450 Feder am Dämpfer und die blaue Feder (hart) in der Boxxer. Den kompletten Federweg nutze ich an der Boxxer nicht aus. Schaffe max 18-19cm bei einer unsauberen Landung. 
Falls du vorm Bikeurlaub nicht mehr zum testen kommst dann würde ich mir die gelbe Feder vorsichtshalber mal besorgen und einfach mitnehmen. Ein Federwechsel dauert keine 10 Minuten.


----------



## LordLinchpin (28. Juli 2014)

Ernsthaft? 2 Wochen vor dem Radurlaub ein komplett neus Rad und dann den Wunsch ein richtig gut eingestelltes Fahrwerk zu haben? Na dann viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (28. Juli 2014)

also ich sehe da kein Problem sobald der sag bzw die richtige Federhärte gefunden ist  Zug- und Druckstufe stelle ich für jede Strecke eh individuell ein


----------



## whurr (28. Juli 2014)

Du kannst bei der Boxxer auch noch prüfen ob Du wirklich alle verbauten Preloadspacer brauchst und zum Testen den Dropstop ausbauen. Guck Dir mal den Boxxer Bastel Thread an.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich wiege ohne Protektoren genau so viel und habe in der r2c2 die rote Feder und im ccdb 400er. Der Sag passt auch perfekt bei mir. Aber komplett fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 80kg.


----------



## AndiBar361 (28. Juli 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wiege ohne Protektoren genau so viel und habe in der r2c2 die rote Feder und im ccdb 400er. Der Sag passt auch perfekt bei mir. Aber komplett fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 80kg.



Wiege exakt 80kg mit allen Protektoren und Kleidern.
Hab es eben mal ausprobiert. siehe Anhang.

Ich kanns mir beim Dämpfer eigentlich nur noch so erklären wie es Weld geschrieben hat. Bei der Gabel werde ich jetzt mal die Spacer und das Öl checken


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2014)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Wiege exakt 80kg mit allen Protektoren und Kleidern.
> Hab es eben mal ausprobiert. siehe Anhang.
> 
> Ich kanns mir beim Dämpfer eigentlich nur noch so erklären wie es Weld geschrieben hat. Bei der Gabel werde ich jetzt mal die Spacer und das Öl checken



bzgl. des SAG Monitor habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht wie dieser genau zu interpretieren ist.



Dice8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da das Thema Sag Monitor am DHX und dessen korrekte Ablesbarkeit vom Sags/max. Federweg mehr oder weniger unklar ist habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die 4, ich nenn es mal wichtigen Messpunkte, nachgestellt.
> Der Kolbenhub des Dämpfers beträgt 76mm und somit 19mm bei 25% bzw. 22,8mm bei 30% Sag.
> ...


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (28. Juli 2014)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Wiege exakt 80kg mit allen Protektoren und Kleidern.
> Hab es eben mal ausprobiert. siehe Anhang.
> 
> Ich kanns mir beim Dämpfer eigentlich nur noch so erklären wie es Weld geschrieben hat. Bei der Gabel werde ich jetzt mal die Spacer und das Öl checken



Also eher bissle mehr als 80kg. Mit Rucksack und camelbag habe ich mal 82kg gewogen. Habe bei der boxxer exakt 30% und beim Dämpfer mit 400er Feder etwas mehr wie du auf dem Sag Monitor. So wie Dice schreibt müsste es geschätzt 33% +-2% sein.


----------



## AndiBar361 (28. Juli 2014)

ich war mir sicher ich lese es richtig ab, deshalb habe ich auch gar nicht danach gesucht  dachte der SAG fängt bei "SAG" an, und "max" wären dann 30%
Danke für die gute Anleitung


trotzdem fühlt es sich irgendwie zu hart an, vermutlich dann einfach ungewohnt


----------



## MA85 (29. Juli 2014)

Und wenn ihr mit euren boxxer gabeln so unzufrieden seit wie ich es war empfehle ich das fast suspension co3 kit zu verbauen samt racingbros Abstreifer! Jetz is das ma ne sahne gabel!!! Ohne Witz.


----------



## AndiBar361 (29. Juli 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr mit euren boxxer gabeln so unzufrieden seit wie ich es war empfehle ich das fast suspension co3 kit zu verbauen samt racingbros Abstreifer! Jetz is das ma ne sahne gabel!!! Ohne Witz.



hab mir sagen lassen, dass die co2 Kartuschen nach 1-2 Jahren auch wieder schlechter werden. Ob da die co3 besser ist?!

Da gibt´s wohl andere Tuner die es besser und etwas günstiger hinbekommen.


----------



## MA85 (29. Juli 2014)

Dann wissen die Leute bestimmt nicht das die Kartusche ab und an bei mrc zum Service hingehört. Is ja logisch da die original Kartuschen bzw. Zugstufen Einheiten ja auch gewartet werden müssen! 
Ob's noch besser oder günstiger geht weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann auf jeden fall sagen das die gabel mit fast co3 nix mehr mit der original gabel gemeinsam hat! Steht viel satter im federweg, ist viel geschmeidiger, deutlich feiner einzustellen und viel sensibler. Hab den ganzen Kram mit mc. Aufbohren/nachfeilen, anderes Öl usw.... Hinter mir, was teils auch Verbesserung gebracht hat, mich aber keineswegs zufrieden gestellt hat.
Habe an dem fast umbau auch länger überlegt und war etwas skeptisch aber es hatte mich auf den ersten Metern trail bereits total verblüfft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (29. Juli 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Dann wissen die Leute bestimmt nicht das die Kartusche ab und an bei mrc zum Service hingehört. Is ja logisch da die original Kartuschen bzw. Zugstufen Einheiten ja auch gewartet werden müssen!


vermutlich hast du Recht! 
Ein Kumpel hatte seine hier: http://www.motopitkan.at/
Geht nun auch gut ab


----------



## Killabeez (30. Juli 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Schönes Foto
> 
> Bin dann an den Wochenenden wenn die Fahrrad Halterung fürs Auto da ist auch öfters draußen in Leogang ( ist ja nur ne knappe Stunde von mir entfernt )



Morgen,

kurze Frage an dich, ist die schlechte Bikepark Pflege immer so? War vor zwei Wochen, zwei Tage in Leogang und die Bremswellen sind ja nicht mehr fahrbar! 
Das geht so auf die Armgelenke... Hast du die Probleme nicht?

MfG Chris


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2014)

Es reicht oftmals schon ein vernünftiger (normaler) Service. War bei mir auch so. Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist, ist das Setup. Ich fahr im Moment das Standardsetup an der R2C2 und für die Strecken hier läuft sie perfekt.


----------



## grobi59 (31. Juli 2014)

Also  zu Leogang kann ich nur sagen, dass als ich da war die Strecken in Ordnung waren und auch an ihnen gearbeitet wurde. Der Park stellt bei Facebook auch relativ oft Fotos von reparierten Strecken online, also arbeiten sie auch daran. 

Ansonsten würde ich mal probieren die Low Speed Druckstufe in deiner Gabel herauszudrehen, falls möglich.


----------



## MA85 (31. Juli 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Also  zu Leogang kann ich nur sagen, dass als ich da war die Strecken in Ordnung waren und auch an ihnen gearbeitet wurde. Der Park stellt bei Facebook auch relativ oft Fotos von reparierten Strecken online, also arbeiten sie auch daran.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich mal probieren die Low Speed Druckstufe in deiner Gabel herauszudrehen, falls möglich.



Lowspeed für bremswellen?


----------



## grobi59 (31. Juli 2014)

Klar


----------



## MA85 (31. Juli 2014)

Dann musst aber ganz langsam durchfahren! ;-P


----------



## grobi59 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber probier es einfach aus... dann meld dich nochmal.


----------



## grobi59 (31. Juli 2014)

Aber ich habe gerade einfiel größeres Problem: ich habe mir an der Fox Bremssattelaufnahme das eingelassene Gewinde herausgedreht bzw es ist gebrochen.

Was denn nun? Neues Casting? Helicoil? Wer macht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Juli 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe gerade einfiel größeres Problem: ich habe mir an der Fox Bremssattelaufnahme das eingelassene Gewinde herausgedreht bzw es ist gebrochen.
> 
> Was denn nun? Neues Casting?
> Helicoil? Wer macht sowas?



Helicoil...nix neues Casting!  Wenn Du nicht beide Hände links angewachsen hast, kannst Du das einfach selbst machen. Ein gut gesetzter Helicoil ist besser als das originale Gewinde.

Achte beim Aufbohren aber sklavisch auf die korrekte Ausrichtung der Bohrung. Sonst wird später deine Bremsbackenschraube einseitig belastet. Das mögen schrauben nicht so sehr! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## DerFreddy2 (31. Juli 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> kurze Frage an dich, ist die schlechte Bikepark Pflege immer so? War vor zwei Wochen, zwei Tage in Leogang und die Bremswellen sind ja nicht mehr fahrbar!
> Das geht so auf die Armgelenke... Hast du die Probleme nicht?
> ...


Leider hab ich diese Probleme auch.. Streckenpflege wird da leider nicht wirklich groß geschrieben.... ^^  Aber ja.. Spaß hat man wie ich finde trotzdem


----------



## fraggler (31. Juli 2014)

Hey,

ich spiel grad mit meinem track flip rum. 
Wie siehts aus, welche Einstellungen habt ihr bis jetzt getestet?
Ich war letztes Wochenende am Geisskopf mit 195-HI. War sehr zufrieden und schön wendig auf der Evil Eye / Freeride -Strecke.
Hab jetzt mal auf 210-Hi gestellt. Mir kommts vor, als wär der SAG somit bei mir besser...  (mit 1er Umdrehung Vorspannung an der Feder, da ich nur knapp 70kg wiege...)

Grüße
Tom


----------



## grobi59 (31. Juli 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Helicoil...nix neues Casting!  Wenn Du nicht beide Hände links angewachsen hast, kannst Du das einfach selbst machen. Ein gut gesetzter Helicoil ist besser als das originale Gewinde.
> 
> Achte beim Aufbohren aber sklavisch auf die korrekte Ausrichtung der Bohrung. Sonst wird später deine Bremsbackenschraube einseitig belastet. Das mögen schrauben nicht so sehr!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hab jetzt eine Würth Gewindehülse drin. Soll das gleiche wie Helicoil sein, nur als Hülse und nicht nur das Gewinde. 

Ist das richtig, dass die Hülse nur mit Loctite eingeklebt und dann mit einem rechteckigen Gewinde eingepresst wird?


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eine Würth Gewindehülse drin. Soll das gleiche wie Helicoil sein, nur als Hülse und nicht nur das Gewinde.
> 
> Ist das richtig, dass die Hülse nur mit Loctite eingeklebt und dann mit einem rechteckigen Gewinde eingepresst wird?



Hallo Grobi59,

ich habe noch nie die Würth-Hülsen angewendet. Ich kann Dir das daher schlecht sagen. Allerdings schau mal hier:

https://eshop.wuerth.de/Gewindebuch...uerthGroup-Wuerth.cgid/de/DE/EUR/?CategoryID=

Da ist ein ganz anschauliches Video. Da siehst Du auch relativ gut, dass weder geklebt noch eingepresst werden muss. Einfach Gewindeloch vorbereiten und rein damit mit dem Eindrehwerkzeug samt Hülse. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Technik...ich könnt jetzt fast ein Gewinde schrotten! ;-)


----------



## grobi59 (1. August 2014)

Hi,

Ja, genauso hat er das auch gemacht, nur dass er noch Loctite für die Hülse genommen hat. Hab mich wohl nur falsch ausgedrückt. 

Es sieht auf jeden Fall besser als neu aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (3. August 2014)

Ist jemand heute zufällig in Winterberg?


----------



## dario88 (8. August 2014)

Moin, ich bekomme ums verrecken meine Kurbel nicht abgezogen. Habe die Beiden Schrauben auf der linken Seite gelost. Die Kurbel bewegt sich keinen mm, gibt's da einen Sicherungs Splint oder sowas?


----------



## Dice8 (8. August 2014)

Um welche Kurbel geht es?


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. August 2014)

Was hast du für eine Kurbel? Wenns noch die Truvativ o.ä. ist welche du auf einem deiner Bilder hast, kannst du beide Schrauben wieder montieren, die größere ist der Kurbelabzieher und die muss drinbleiben, die kleine drückt sich an der größeren ab und holt beim lösen den Kurbelarm von der Achse.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (8. August 2014)

So mein mittlerweile 4. Canyon ist fertig!


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

schick schick! 

Ich brauche Hilfe,
ich war jetzt 3x im bikepark mit meinem rockzone und muss festestellen das dieser SAG Monitor mir ein "ständiges" Durchschlagen anzeigt.

Meine Federvorspannung beträgt 1 Umdrehung. (Ich wiege nur 70kg)
Die HSC hab ich bis auf 3,5 Umdrehungen zu gedreht und trotzdem komm ich mindestens 2x ans Ende der Anzeige vom SAG Monitor.
Ein hörbares Durchschlagen kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei den ersten Testfahrten konnt ich ein Durchschalgen hören.. danach hab ich die HSC hoch gedreht...(ab 2 Umdrehungen kein Druchschlagen mehr zu hören) jetzt hab ich die HSC fast zu (4 Umdrehungen maximal) und der SAG Monitor zeigt mir immer noch das Durchschlagen an... allerdings kann ich kein Geräusch hören dass das Durschlagen bestätigen würde.
Der Anschlagsgummi is natürlich immer komplett hinten...

Meine restlichen Einstellungen am CCDB:
16clicks LSC
1.5turns HSR
14clicks LSR

Wäre um Rat sehr dankbar!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. August 2014)

Du beschreibst dein problem bzw du hast es ja schon gelöst! Der Dämpfer schlägt nicht mehr hörbar durch da du die HsC zugedreht hast ist doch gut! Und das is auch gut dass du sen ganzen federweg im bikepark nutzt ohne durchzuschlagen, also wo ist das problem?

Wenn du weniger federweg nutzen willst musst du auf eine härtere feder gehen, würd ich aber persöhnlich nicht machen wozu dann der ganze federweg... Ich selbst fahre vorne hinten mit 20-22% sag und habe keine durchschläge nütze aber auch den ganzen federweg bzw kommt halt auf die strecke an...


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Mir kommt es nur ein wenig komisch vor, dass ich bei 70kg die HSC fast komplett zu drehen muss!?
Und auf die Anzeige vom SAG-Monitor braucht man sich dann auch nicht wirklich verlassen...


----------



## Weld (10. August 2014)

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch so um die 74-75 kg. Hatte die gleiche Situation neulich auch. Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt ne 500er Feder gekauft. Bin nächste Woche in Saalbach, da werde ich das Ganze mal testen. Sicherheitshalber pack ich die 400er Feder aber noch mit ein.
Werde danach mal Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Hm, was hattest du denn an SAG mit deiner 400er Feder?
Mit der 500er Feder hast du ja dann wahrscheinlich nur noch 20% SAG oder so?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Ich bins nochmal..

was anderes, ich will meine Bremsscheibe hinten auf 200mm umbauen.
Was für einen Adapter brauche ich da?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-P...h-screws-for-Brake-Caliper-160-180-200mm.html

Hinten hat das Canyon Torque DHX eine 7" Postmount Aufnahme. Dh. ich brauch ein 20mm Postmount für ne 200er Scheibe?
oder brauch ich da diesen Adapter 40P, wär dann der gleiche wie vorne...
oooder brauche ich gar keinen Adapter und kann direkt auf 200mm gehen...

Ich find nicht so recht raus was bei mir passt...
Danke für die Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2014)

Ob es den passenden Adapter
von Avid direkt gibt weiss ich nicht. Von Shimano gibt es den PM20 auf jedenfall. Sieht dann so aus. Musst dir nur die Unterlegscheiben wegdenken (1,5mm Unterlegscheibe zwischen Adapter und Rahmenaufnahme) da ich 203mm am HR fahre.


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

hm, das müsste dann dieser hier von Avid sein?
_Adapter mit Schrauben für Bremssattel Disc Adapter 20S, 20mm, Stahl, PostMount (CPS + Standard), (vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm Rotor)_

laut der Seite gibts nur das als 20mm Auswahl... will jetzt auch nich unbedingt nen Shimano Adapter zu einer Avid Bremsanlage montieren


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. August 2014)

Formula pm 20 adapter kaufen! Funktioniert bestens. Hab aber noch unterlagsscheiben drunter.


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

link dazu bitte... 
find nämlich auf http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Brakes/Disc-Brakes/Adapter/en/
nichts passendes


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. August 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23922_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle.html

HR 7" brauchst. Kann dir morgen no in da früh a Foto schicken woe es bei mir aussieht, aber finde 185 ausreichend vorallem im Bikepark. Habs mir aba jetzt kurz auf 203 umgebaut für Saalbach


----------



## Dominik19xx (10. August 2014)

203 er Scheibe: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-P.../Mount-Adaptor-Post-to-Post-Front-183-mm.html
200er Scheibe: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-P...nt-180-mm-PM-6-Inch-und-160-mm-PM-5-Inch.html

Wieso fahren hier so viele hinten eigentlich 200/203mm Scheiben? 180 reichen doch vollkommen.  
Oder fahrt ihr vorne auch alle mehr als 203?


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Der Magura Adapter passt dann wohl auch für PM 7" und PM 200mm.
Dann probier ich den mal aus!
Danke!

Naja, ich find 200er Scheiben hinten schon spürbar besser...
und wieso nicht mehr Bremsleistung...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. August 2014)

Vorne mehr als 203.. Da gabs ja mal was von magura bei der gustav..

Hinten 185reichen selbst mit einer xt für die meisten strecken sofern man sie kennt! Bin jetzt auch 3 jahre hinten 185 gefahren und es hat gereicht. Ok leogang hangman nonstop oder saalbach z line non stop am schluss minimal gemerkt, dazu schaut es auch noch cleaner aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraggler (11. August 2014)

fraggler schrieb:


> schick schick!
> 
> Ich brauche Hilfe,
> ich war jetzt 3x im bikepark mit meinem rockzone und muss festestellen das dieser SAG Monitor mir ein "ständiges" Durchschlagen anzeigt.
> ...



SAG-Monitor also nich unbedingt vetrauen sondern nach geräusch gehen? Wie verhält sich euer SAG Monitor?

Grüße


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. August 2014)

Schmutzfänger! Aber finde es schon nützlich. 

Wie gesagt ist ja kein Problem wenn du 100% erreichst solang es nicht gefühlt bzw hörbar durchschlägt.


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. August 2014)

Mein Sag Monitor funktioniert nur zum Sag einstellen. Der ist einfach zu wenig gedämpft und zeigt mir deshalb nach jeder Abfahrt Werte von mehr als Durchschlag an. Obwohl mir der O Ring am Dämpfer verrät  das noch 5mm Hub über sind. Ich richte mich daher nach dem O Ring und meinem Gefühl.
Ist es normal dass man beim CCDB Air fast nichts vom Durchschlag mitbekommt? Nach dem O-ring müsste ich alle paar Abfahrten den vollen Hub nutzen. Einen Durchschlag habe ich bisher aber nur einmal wirklich gespürt.


----------



## fraggler (11. August 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Also lieber auf Gefühl & Geräusch vertrauen...
Der Dämpfergummi beim CCDB Coil is bei mir nach jeder abfahrt auf Anschlag geschoben.

Bei einem CCDB Air vermut ich das du eh kaum einen Durchschlag hin bekommst weil die Luft so stark komprimiert wird das der Dämpfer einfach irgendwann "hart" wird. Somit kein "richtiges" Durchschlagen zustande kommt... (kein hörbares...)
Falls ich falsch liege, bitte verbessern!

Grüße


----------



## fraggler (11. August 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Also meine zwei Laufradsätze mit WTB i25 Felgen haben schon ein paar Dellen. Nix wildes und denke auch die hätte ich mit einer Ztr Flow auch gehabt. Muss man aber auch mit rechnen wenn man eine Endurofelge auf ein DH Rad macht. Hält sich aber auch in grenzen mit den Dellen, solange man genug Luftdruck fährt.
> 
> Und zu Sun ringle allgemein kann ich nur sagen: Hab 2 Felgen von den hier stehen .. voll mit Dellen und auch gerissen an 2 Stellen, weshalb ich die gegen Wtb i25 getauscht habe. Ob das für alle Sun Ringle Felgen gilt hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung.



Muss mich leider anschließen...
Die SUN Ringle Felgen kannst vergessen... 4 Dellen am Hinterrad, nach 3x Bikepark Aktion


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. August 2014)

fraggler schrieb:


> Muss mich leider anschließen...
> Die SUN Ringle Felgen kannst vergessen... 4 Dellen am Hinterrad, nach 3x Bikepark Aktion
> Anhang anzeigen 312712


Sun kann man nicht völlig vergessen. Nur manche Felgen sind schlecht.	Die Singletrack war immer ziemlich beliebt. Die Doubletrack nahezu unzerstörbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraggler (11. August 2014)

Okay sagen wir die Charger Expert....


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Hi leut. Hat jemand von euch zufällig auch das Problem das am sram x9 schaltwerk am dhx ständig hinten bei der umlenkung die schaltzüge reißen? Hab exakt das gleiche schaltwerk am strive und dabei is es mir noch nie vorgekommen! Mir sieht es so aus als sei der Radius etwas zu klein wodurch der innenzug dann im äußeren Bereich durch zu starke Streckung reißt!? Hatte es bereits reklamiert, doch sram schickte es ohne erkennbare Mängel wieder zurück. Bin langsam am verzweifeln da ich in einer Woche saalbach drei mal den Zug neu machen musste!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. August 2014)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich zufällig auch !


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Ich wunder mich halt nur so extrem weil ich genau das identische schaltwerk auch am enduro habe und mir daran noch nie der Zug gerissen ist! Beim dhx hingegen fangen bereits nach einem halben Tag bikepark an einzelne Drähte zu reißen! Das muss doch ein massenproblem sein!?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. August 2014)

Was für Züge verwendest Du ?


----------



## Dice8 (13. August 2014)

Bei meinem X9 Type 2 hatte ich noch nie so ein Problem am DHX.


----------



## canelon (13. August 2014)

Vielleicht mal züge und vor allem auch das hintere stück zughülle länger machen bzw die schlaufe zum schaltwerk hin größer?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. August 2014)

Das könnte der Grund sein. Heute mal weiter nach hinten ziehen den Rotz.


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Schimano Züge die ich schon immer verwende und nie Probleme damit hab! 
Die reißen immer an dem Radius wo der Zug kurz vor der knebelschraube als zugentlastung bzw. Umlenkung aufliegt.


----------



## Dice8 (13. August 2014)

Macht doch mal ein Foto von eurem Ist-Zustand. Dann kann ich mal vergleichen ob es bei mir "anders" aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Mach ich später mal!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. August 2014)

Wird gemacht


----------



## fraggler (13. August 2014)

kann mir einer den "wheel travel" / "frame travel" verraten?
Find dazu nichts... und messen wird bissl umständlich...
Scho doof das Canyon des nirgends angibt?!   Ist ja wichtig wenn ich mir eine neue Feder für den CCDB besorgen möchte...


Danke im voraus!

Grüße


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. August 2014)

fraggler schrieb:


> kann mir einer den "wheel travel" / "frame travel" verraten?
> Find dazu nichts... und messen wird bissl umständlich...
> Scho doof das Canyon des nirgends angibt?!   Ist ja wichtig wenn ich mir eine neue Feder für den CCDB besorgen möchte...
> 
> ...


Gibt Canyon doch an oder nicht? Sind 195/210 mm je nach Einstellung.

Hab eben noch mal nachgeschaut. In der Geo Tabelle steht doch:"Federweg hinten  195/210"


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Hier ist mal ein Bild von meiner aussenhüllen einbau Situation und noch eins worauf man die Zug Bruchstelle sieht.


----------



## Dice8 (13. August 2014)

Ich bin noch auf der Arbeit aber kann es sein das an der Stelle ein Grat ist der den Zug zum brechen bringt?
Wenn ich zuhause bin schaue ich mal wie das bei meinem DHX aussieht.


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2014)

Ne da ist kein grat! Der Zug berstet immer außen in der Streckung.


----------



## fraggler (13. August 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Gibt Canyon doch an oder nicht? Sind 195/210 mm je nach Einstellung.
> 
> Hab eben noch mal nachgeschaut. In der Geo Tabelle steht doch:"Federweg hinten  195/210"



und das soll der wheel travel sein? Das ist für mich die Dämpfung bzw. Geometrie die du durch den Track Flip leicht verändern kannst.. Was den Federweg betrifft eben von 195mm auf 210mm...(und dazu eben von 64° auf 63° Lenkwinkel bzw. 10mm tiefer oder höher mim Tretlager)

Ich dachte der wheel travel sollte der Radabstand beider Räder sein wenn du komplett eingefedert bist....


@MA85
ich schau auch gleich mal wie das bei meinem dhx aussieht...


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. August 2014)

Bei mir sieht es genau so aus. Der Zug hält allerdings. Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das etwas mit dem Rahmen bzw der Zugverlegung zu tun hat.



fraggler schrieb:


> und das soll der wheel travel sein? Das ist für mich die Dämpfung bzw. Geometrie die du durch den Track Flip leicht verändern kannst.. Was den Federweg betrifft eben von 195mm auf 210mm...(und dazu eben von 64° auf 63° Lenkwinkel bzw. 10mm tiefer oder höher mim Tretlager)
> 
> Ich dachte der wheel travel sollte der Radabstand beider Räder sein wenn du komplett eingefedert bist....



Wheel Travel heißt soviel wie Federweg. Wörtlich Rad Reise. Also wie weit sich das Hinterrad bewegt wenn es einfedert. => Wheeltravel = Federweg

Wenn du ein bisschen darüber nachdenkst macht es auch sonst keinen Sinn. Auch wenn du eine Gabel mit mehr oder Weniger Nachlauf einbaust oder eine Winkelsteuersatz oder sonst was ändert sich ja der Radstand(Wheel Base). Trotzdem brauchst du immer noch die selbe Feder im Dämpfer. Die Federrate hängt vor allem von der Übersetzung des Hinterbaus ab.
Also 210(Federweg)/76(Dämpferhub)= 2,76(Übersetzung liegt also bei 2,76:1)
bzw 195/76= 2,59


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. August 2014)

Ich muss meine Aussage zurück ziehen da ich gerade mit Erschrecken feststellen musste das sich bei mir auch langsam der Zug verabschiedet. Gibt es Abhilfe?


----------



## fraggler (13. August 2014)

so sieht das bei mir aus...





habt ihr den Zug argh fest gespannt ?


----------



## canelon (13. August 2014)

Zugspannung wirds ja eher nicht sein die sollte ja schon nicht zu niedrig sein. Aber bei meinen rädern [fahre (leider) kein dhx  ] ist die schlaufe schon bedeutend großzügiger würde ich sagen.. interessant wär halt noch nen bild im komplett eingefederten zustand


----------



## trailbikesurfer (14. August 2014)

So schaut es vorher bei mir aus, habe jetzt die Schlaufe noch vergrößert. Kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (14. August 2014)

Bei mir siehts so aus. Auch noch nicht angerissen.


----------



## MA85 (14. August 2014)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was die zugschlaufe hinten damit zu tun haben söllte das der Zug reißt!? Und die zugspannung kann man auch nicht zu hoch wählen, das söllte jeder bestätigen der einen schaltzug tauschen und eine Schaltung einstellen kann! Ich hab irgendwie bisschen das Gefühl das es an der Position vom schaltwerk liegt. Denn wenn ich das dhx  mit Kette am kleinsten ritzel mit dem Hinterrad ruckartig auf den Boden aufsetze, schlägt das schaltwerk nach unten und der Zug entspannt in dem Moment und strafft natürlich wenn das schaltwerk durch die federkraft wieder einfedert. Das heißt der Zug bekommt beim fahren permanent Schläge ab und er reißt dann natürlich an der Stelle wo er durch die starke Biegung schon am meisten beansprucht wird. 
Dieses Phänomen kann ich bei meinem strive mit ebenfalls x9 type 2 Werk so nicht feststellen. Da bleibt das schaltwerk ziemlich ruhig wenn man das Hinterrad von Hand auf den Boden stampft. Dachte schonmal an Abstand von schaltrolle zur kasette. Muss ich morgen mal nachgucken und ausmessen ob's da unterschiede gibt. Klar am dhx ist die kasette im gesamten kleiner. Jedoch aber nicht die ersten kleinen ritzel. Mich nervt es auf jeden fall extrem da ich immer nach einem strammen Park Tag den Zug wechseln kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (14. August 2014)

Ich habe mir auch nen neuen Shimano Schaltzug besorgt und werde den angerissenen morgen tauschen. Ich werde das einfach nochmal weiter beobachten und wenns nicht aufhört fliegt das X9 Schaltwerk raus und es kommt ein Zee dran.


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. August 2014)

Hat mal jemand Canyon wegen dem Problem kontaktiert? Eventuell ist das ja eins das häufiger auftritt und wirklich dem Schaltauge zu tun hat.


----------



## canelon (15. August 2014)

Will jemand mal nen vergleichsfoto bei voll eingefedertem zustand machen? Weil das ja sinn ergeben würde meine ich wenns nur auftritt wenn das dadurch nochmal gedehnt wird


----------



## MA85 (15. August 2014)

Im eingeforderten Zustand ändert sich daran garnix, weil schaltwerk quasi an Sitzstrebe befestigt und Zug auch aus Sitzstrebe heraus kommt. Außerdem würde dann es dann im federweg Wild schalten!


----------



## MA85 (15. August 2014)

Ich kann auf nur jedem dhx Fahrer mit x9 raten das ständig zu kontrollieren, denn wie gesagt eine Woche saalbach 3 schaltzüge! Vergangene Woche in livigno hab ich dann einfach mit der positionsschraube zwei Gänge höher eingestellt, welcher mir in den Abfahrten gereicht hat damit im downhill der Zug entlastet is und ich nicht jeden Abend tauschen kann!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (15. August 2014)

Habe Canyon gerade angeschrieben. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

_Hallo Canyon Team,
wie aus dem IBC Forum zu lesen ist haben mehrere Personen, ich eingenommen, Probleme beim Torque DHX und X9 Schaltwerk das in sehr kurzen Abständen der Schaltzug am Schaltwerk zu reissen beginnt.
Hier der Link zum Thema ab Beitrag 1244._
_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-dhx-2014.657069/page-50_
_Was könnte der Grund für dieses Phänomen sein ?_


----------



## MA85 (15. August 2014)

Top von dir! Danke!!!


----------



## fraggler (15. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch so um die 74-75 kg. Hatte die gleiche Situation neulich auch. Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt ne 500er Feder gekauft. Bin nächste Woche in Saalbach, da werde ich das Ganze mal testen. Sicherheitshalber pack ich die 400er Feder aber noch mit ein.
> Werde danach mal Rückmeldung geben.



scho wieder zurück aus Saalbach? Wie wars mit der 500er Feder?


----------



## Weld (15. August 2014)

Ich fahr morgen früh erst los und komme in zwei wochen wieder. Werde dann berichten


----------



## MA85 (16. August 2014)

So leut. Ich hab Grade paar Stunden lang im Keller rumgeforscht und ausprobiert und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das bei dem x9 schaltwerk an meinem dhx das zugreiss Problem von der käfigbremse oder bzw. Der mangelhaften käfigbremse hervorgerufen wird. 
Und zwar hatte ich ja breits berichtet das bei meinem strive, ebenfalls x9 type 2 short cage, (schaltwerk is von letztem Jahr) wenn ich das Hinterrad feste auf den Boden aufsetze das schaltwerk sich kaum bewegt. Anders bei dem dhx, wo das schaltwerk stark nach unten schlägt, der Zug so entspannt und dann beim zurückschnellen immer einen Schlag abbekommt! Hatte erst gedacht es läge eventuell an der anderen kasette im Vergleich zum enduro. Hab jedoch mal nachgemessen und verglichen und gesehen das auf den unteren 4 Gängen der Abstand schaltrolle/Kassette gleich ist. Des weiteren ist die Position wie das schaltwerk zur kasette steht auch relativ identisch! 
Mir war damals wo ich das dhx bekommen habe beim radausbau bereits aufgefallen das die käfigbremse völlig anders wirkt als beim identischen x9 vom enduro! Beim enduro erzeugt die bremse in federrichtung ein enormes losbrechmoment und ist im gesamten weg sehr straff. in entgegengesetzter Richtung läuft es nahezu ungebremst zurück!  
Beim dhx ist die käfigbremse hingegen eher nur so wie ein zu enges gleitlager läuft in beide Richtungen gleich, und ist bei weitem nicht so straff wie bei meinem x9 am enduro! Jedenfalls is es dadurch so das man beim dhx das schaltwerk sehr leicht nach unten drücken kann, wobei dann der Zug genau an der Bruchstelle entlastet und sich von der Auflage Fläche abhebt. 
Bei dem enduro hingegen muss man sehr hohe kraft anwenden um das schaltwerk nach unten zu drücken weil die käfigbremse die sehr viel straffer is da stark entgegenwirkt! 
Ich hab noch ein shimano zee shadow plus schaltwerk zu Hause woran die bremse genau so arbeitet wie bei dem x9 wo mir noch nie der zu gerissen ist. Und außerdem hat shimano eine Grade zugführung und lässt somit den Zug nicht so einen engen Radius umlaufen was sowieso schon eine Sollbruchstelle ist!
Da ich mein schaltwerk aus dem grunde schonmal bei sram eingeschickt hatte und die es rotzfrech einfach zurückgeschickt haben und behaupteten es wäre alles ok damit ect. Werde ich vermutlich wieder zu shimano wechseln. Hatte vor einem Jahr auf sram umgebaut und war mit der performance zufrieden, jedoch akzeptiere ich solche qualitäts Schwankungen nicht! Es kann doch nicht sein das bei zwei schaltwerken vom gleichen Typ die Bremsen völlig unterschiedlich Wirken!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (18. August 2014)

Meins arbeitet so wie das X9 an deinem Strive. Das X9 an deinem DHX scheint also tatsächlich nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Ich würde trotz Umstieg auf Shimano noch versuchen ein funktionierendes X9 über die Garantie zu bekommen.


----------



## MA85 (18. August 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Meins arbeitet so wie das X9 an deinem Strive. Das X9 an deinem DHX scheint also tatsächlich nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Ich würde trotz Umstieg auf Shimano noch versuchen ein funktionierendes X9 über die Garantie zu bekommen.


 
Na wenn der Zug bei dir hält liegt es ja nahe das die bremse die Ursache is!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Djamos (18. August 2014)

Das ist mein erster Beitrag im IBC, also erst einmal Hallo zusammen.

Ich lese bereits seit einiger Zeit mit.

An meinem Whipzone ist der Schaltzug auch schon ziemlich aufgescheuert, genau wie MA85.
Das Rad hat erst 5 Bikeparktage hinter sich.

Noch eine andere Frage: Hört ihr im Downhill die Kette (oder irgendetwas anderes metallisches) auch so stark schlagen?
Das hört sich teilweise wirklich so an als ob etwas locker ist...


----------



## fraggler (18. August 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen...
Bei mir sind jetzt auch zwei Drähtchen am Schaltzug gerissen und das nach 5 Bikepark Tagen.





Ich bin ja gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt....

@Djamos
Ich hör beim fahren kein "metallisches" Schlagen.
Hast du dir ein Kettenschutz ran gebastelt? Falls nicht, probiers aus und schau ob sichs immer noch so anhört.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (18. August 2014)

Tja Leute, ich hab nix anderes erwartet :

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 15. August 2014, bezüglich Ihres Bikes.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Torque DHX entschieden haben. Das hier nun der Schaltzug gerissen ist - ist sicherlich ärgerlich. Bedauerlicherweise kann diesbezüglich aus der Ferne keine genaue Diagnose gestellt werden. Wir vermuten allerdings nicht, dass hier ein Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler vorliegt sondern das der Schaltzug aufgrund einer zu hohen Spannung oder eines äußeren Einflusses gerissen ist. Auf Wunsch kann das Rad zur Reparatur nach Koblenz eingeschickt werden. Für den Versand stellen wir Ihnen dann einen Rücksendeschein zur Verfügung.

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen stehen wir Ihnen mit Ihrer Kundennummer gerne zur Verfügung.  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Marc Lützenkirchen
Servicecenter


Wenn Sie auf diese E-Mail antworten möchten, bitten wir Sie, die Betreffzeile mit Ihrer Ticketnummer unverändert zu lassen.
Dies sichert eine genaue Zuordnung und dadurch eine schnellere Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage zu. Vielen Dank!

_
Das Beste wäre alle die das Problem haben schreiben den gleichen Text den ich geschrieben habe nun auch an Canyon. 
Oder jemand ne bessere Idee. Mein Rad bleibt auf jeden Fall bei mir. Könnte kotzen !


----------



## Dice8 (18. August 2014)

Ich beobachte das einfach mal noch ein bisschen. So extrem wie bei @MA85 ist es bei mir nicht. Mein DHX ist von Februar und ich habe jetzt erst den Schaltzug gewechselt. Da ich mit Shimano noch nie derartige Probelme hatte kommt auf jedenfall ein Zee Schaltwerk ran. Das passt sich auch Super mit meiner SLX Bremse da ich dann Bremshebel und Trigger per iSpec an einer Schelle montieren kann.


----------



## MA85 (18. August 2014)

Hatte ich schon vermutet das die sone unqualifizierte gülle Antworten. Die sollen mal vernünftige Leute einstellen die auch ordentlich auf solche Probleme reagieren und einen nicht so abfertigen als sei man blöde! Sind meega geile Bikes, ich hatte bis jetz auch in dem Sinne noch keine großen Probleme irgendwo mit, aber diese schwachaussagen von denen Nerven mich langsam echt ab! Der nette Herr hätte sich ja mal das Thema hier durchlesen können! Und außerdem, die haben hunderte x9 schaltwerke dieses Jahr verbaut und ich kann mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen das das Problem nicht bekannt is! Zumal in saalbach beim Bikes and Beats Festival ein netter canyon Mechaniker zu mit ratlos sagte das er selber an seinem Rad das gleiche Problem hätte und er auch munter Züge tauschen müsse! 
Leute mir reißt dat scheiss Ding nach einem ordentlichen Park Tag alla saalbach ect. Dat kann et doch net sein!!!! Sorry bin bissel sauer grad ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weld (18. August 2014)

Mein erster Schaltzug war heute morgen nach ein bisschen über einem Tag Saalbach durch. Hab zum Glück dank der Hinweise hier noch zwei Ersatzzüge mitgenommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Thema ausgeht


----------



## Djamos (19. August 2014)

Hängt das Schaltzugproblem evtl auch mit dem eingestellten Gang zusammen?
In Saalbach bin ich meistens so im 3., 4. oder 5. Ritzel gefahren; in Leogang meist im 11er.

Edit: Shimano 105 Kassette 11-28 (oder 12-28?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. August 2014)

Ja, ich denke schon. Da ich nicht immer im 11 unterwegs war hielt mein Schaltzug wohl länger. Wie schon angesprochen ist der Schaltzug im 11en entspannt und bekommt im ruppigen Gelände ordentlich Schläge ab da die Schaltwerkdämpfung nicht korrekt funktioniert?! Kassette habe ich ne 11-36 SLX drauf. 
Ab Werk war eine 11-28 drauf obwohl 11-25 angegeben war/ist.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (20. August 2014)

So, keine Lust mehr auf den Mist. Zee Schaltwerk und Zee Trigger bestellt. Brauch jemand X9 Klamotten . Stehen zum Verkauf.
Komisch, hatte immer eine Shimano Allergie aber irgendwie kommt man immer wieder zurück auf die Komponenten. Ich liebe z.B. auch meine SLX Bremsen am Torque


----------



## MA85 (21. August 2014)

Leute ich war gestern bei Canyon zu probefahrzwecken. Hatte dann den netten Verkäufer zum Schluss ma auf das x9 zugreissproblem angesprochen, und siehe da, er wusste sofort Bescheid! Meinte es wär ganz krass beim dhx so das sie sogar an 2 testrädern, vom parkplatztest!!!! Schon mehrmals den Zug durch hatten! Er sagte dann auch es läge an der käfigbremse die scheinbar falsch montiert wäre und sie hätten wohl die schlechte charge abbekommen. 
Jetz bin ich noch bissel saurer das wir a. Von Canyon blöde Antworten. Und b. Ich mein schaltwerk von sram so wieder bekommen hab!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (21. August 2014)

Ich bin heute auch bei Canyon und werde auch mal nachfragen!


----------



## Weld (21. August 2014)

Macht mal bisschen druck, vllt tauschen sie ja iwann doch die schaltwerke auf garantie aus. Verkauft wurde und ein type 2 schaltwerk mit käfigbremse, die ja offensichtlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dice8 (21. August 2014)

Ich würde es wenn wie @trailbikesurfer machen. X9 raus und Zee dran da ich mit Shimano nie Probleme hatte. Die Reklamationsabwicklung bei Canyon ist ja nicht für Schnelligkeit bekannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin78 (21. August 2014)

Also bei meinem DHX ist zwar am Schaltzug nach 3,5 Abfahrten noch nichts zu sehen. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass die Schaltwerksdämpfung nicht funktioniert. Das ist schon beim fahren durch den Kettenschlag zu bemerken, und der Käfig lässt sich gegen die Feder auch wie ein normales Schaltwerk spannen. Habe Canyon auch mal angemailt, denn das ist ja schon für sich ein grober Mangel, auch ohne gerissenen Schaltzug


----------



## Dice8 (21. August 2014)

Also auf Nachfrage vorhin in der Servicewerkstatt bekam ich die Antwort das dieses Problem nicht bekannt sei. Eine E-Mail werde ich aber auch noch schreiben.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (21. August 2014)

Morgen kommt meine Zee . So. gehts nach Winterberg. Ohne gerissene Züge


----------



## Racer09 (21. August 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal froh das mein Flashzone von Hause aus ne Shimano (Saint) Schaltung verbaut hat


----------



## trailbikesurfer (21. August 2014)

Gut, die 70€ sind ja jetzt keine Mörder Investition. Trotzdem, für Leute die hier nicht im Forum aktiv sind oder Technik Legastheniker kann das ne echt blöde Story werden


----------



## MA85 (21. August 2014)

Mich nervt es bei der Nummer langsam am meisten das man von 5 Canyon Mitarbeitern 4 verschiedene Aussagen bekommt. Die sollten mal was an ihrer internen Kommunikation arbeiten!
Wie gesagt der Kollege von gestern wusste sofort Bescheid, bestätigte sogar meine Vermutung mit der bremse und meinte das es ein dhx massenproblem sei. 
Ich jedenfalls ärger mich mit denen nicht rum sondern werde es über einen guten Kumpel ausm fahrradladen einschicken lassen da der mit sram dann über die Teile telefonieren wird, und darum gibt das dann hoffentlich auch was mit einer rekla. 
Canyon baut Sau geile Bikes und ich hab gestern auch ein 2015er spektral bestellt. Aber man muss da immer mit 5 verschiedenen Leuten reden bis man an einen vernünftigen Gerät. Daran sollten die echt ma was ändern! 
Und die emails die man manchmal als Antwort bekommt sind zu 80 Prozent auch der Wahnsinn. Leider!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fraggler (21. August 2014)

So... ich hab Canyon auch noch ne mail zum Thema Schaltzug Probleme geschickt....
Ich freu mich ja jetzt schon auf die Antwort.

Prost


----------



## Weld (21. August 2014)

@MA85: Weißt du den Namen von dem Verkäufer noch? Vielleicht kann man über ihn etwas erreichen.

Ich werd wenn ich aus Saalbach zurück bin auch mal bei Canyon Druck machen. Das kann ja wohl echt nicht sein. Die Bikes kosten nicht gerade wenig Geld, da kann man ja wohl erwarten das alles korrekt funktioniert oder wenigstens ausgetauscht wird, wenn ein defekt ab Werk vorliegt, was ja offensichtlich der Fall ist. Das die Schaltwerke nicht richtig funktionieren, dafür kann Canyon vielleicht nichts, aber dann kann man den Hersteller kontaktieren, der ein minderwetiges Produkt verkauft hat. Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Ich seh es ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, einfach nachzugeben und ein anderes Schaltwerk oder andauernd neue Züge zu kaufen.


----------



## MA85 (22. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> @MA85: Weißt du den Namen von dem Verkäufer noch? Vielleicht kann man über ihn etwas erreichen.
> 
> Ich werd wenn ich aus Saalbach zurück bin auch mal bei Canyon Druck machen. Das kann ja wohl echt nicht sein. Die Bikes kosten nicht gerade wenig Geld, da kann man ja wohl erwarten das alles korrekt funktioniert oder wenigstens ausgetauscht wird, wenn ein defekt ab Werk vorliegt, was ja offensichtlich der Fall ist. Das die Schaltwerke nicht richtig funktionieren, dafür kann Canyon vielleicht nichts, aber dann kann man den Hersteller kontaktieren, der ein minderwetiges Produkt verkauft hat. Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Ich seh es ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, einfach nachzugeben und ein anderes Schaltwerk oder andauernd neue Züge zu kaufen.



Ja weiß ich noch. Will nur hier nicht gerne einfach jemand seinen Namen öffentlich hinschreiben. Ich seh das irgendwie auch nicht ein jetz auf zB. Shimano umzubauen da ich mit meinem x9 Kram am enduro sehr zufrieden bin!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weld (22. August 2014)

So war das auch nicht gedacht. Aber vielleicht kann man den Herrn nochmal per Mail persönlich kontaktieren (wenn die individuelle Mailadresse oder sowas haben und ihn darum bitten, da mal nachzuhaken. Oder anrufen und nach ihm fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (22. August 2014)

Ja könnte man tun. Aber normalerweise, wenn die sogar im showroom Probleme damit hatten..... Am besten würd man da mal mit einem Abteilungsleiter zB. Drüber quatschen das da mal einer was in die Wege leitet bei sram.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weld (22. August 2014)

Ja, oder das. Kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## MA85 (22. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Ja, oder das. Kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten


Ich ärgere mich nimmer damit über Canyon rum da ich es ja schonmal bei Canyon eingeschickt und so zurück bekommen habe. 
Ich werd es über einen Kumpel/fahrradladen bei sram reklamieren!
Weil ich weiß ja nicht wie Canyon das handhabt aber mir kam es so vor als ob die einfach nen Riesen Karton mit Gabeln ect. Zu sram geschickt haben und die in Schweinfurt letztendlich garnicht gewusst haben was sie mit meinem schaltwerk anstellen sollen. 
Der Kumpel bekommt Fotos und einen Text von mir mit dabei und dann wird's hoffentlich was! Hab ja auch noch den kage rc. Der krarz Stimmen von sich gibt wie bescheuert der ebenfalls über Canyon eingeschickt unverändert zurück gekommen is!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (24. August 2014)

Heute die Zee getestet. Für das Geld einfach TOP. Allerdings muss man wohl diese B-Screw Schraube relativ weit rein drehen da sonst das Schaltwerk auf dem kleinsten Ritzel dauernd gegen den Rahmen schlägt. Der Abstand hier reichte heute in Winterberg nicht aus.


----------



## Weld (24. August 2014)

So, Fazit nach 5 Tagen Saalbach und 1 Tag Leogang: Ein gerissener Schaltzug, einen dicken 8er im Vorderrad, gebrochene Federn der Sperrklinken im Freilauf. 
Die 500er Feder werde ich drinlassen. Habe den Federweg gut genutzt (laut SAG-Meter am Anfang der schraffierten Max-Fläche). Hab also noch Reserven für Drops oder große Sprünge, die gibt es in Saalbach nämlich nicht wirklich. Und in Leogang war ich lieber ein bisschen vorsichtig, da an dem Tag 3 von 5 Leuten gestürzt sind.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (24. August 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> So, Fazit nach 5 Tagen Saalbach und 1 Tag Leogang: Ein gerissener Schaltzug, einen dicken 8er im Vorderrad, gebrochene Federn der Sperrklinken im Freilauf.
> Die 500er Feder werde ich drinlassen. Habe den Federweg gut genutzt (laut SAG-Meter am Anfang der schraffierten Max-Fläche). Hab also noch Reserven für Drops oder große Sprünge, die gibt es in Saalbach nämlich nicht wirklich. Und in Leogang war ich lieber ein bisschen vorsichtig, da an dem Tag 3 von 5 Leuten gestürzt sind.



Dann läufts doch


----------



## AndiBar361 (25. August 2014)

Schaltzug gerissen nach einer Woche Portes du Soleil, 450Feder und 2 Umdrehungen ( CCBD ) an der Hs Druckstufe scheinen zu reichen bei ca 75 nacktgewicht. Boxxer kommt nicht ganz raus, schwankt zwischen 5-10mm


----------



## fraggler (25. August 2014)

bzgl. Schaltzug-Problem habe ich heute diese tolle email erhalten....

_Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 21. August 2014 und Ihre Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben. Das es zu einem gerissenen Schaltzug an Ihrem Torque kommt ist bedauerlich. Sicherlich passiert es hin und wieder, dass gerade bei einen stark beanspruchten Rad wie dem Torque Züge reißen. Bitte kontrollieren Sie die Verlegung des Zuges und beseitigen eventuelle starke Biegungen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_

darauf werde ich ihnen gleich mal Antworten.. die machen es sich schon sehr einfach....


----------



## trailbikesurfer (25. August 2014)

So eine Zee ist schon was feines ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Definitiv.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (25. August 2014)

Das schönste an der Sache finde ich das dieses Forum von Canyon ja schließlich "betreut" wird


----------



## MA85 (25. August 2014)

fraggler schrieb:


> bzgl. Schaltzug-Problem habe ich heute diese tolle email erhalten....
> 
> _Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...



Schreib doch einfach mal zurück das du etliche Leute kennst die am dhx ständig die Züge kaputt haben und du erfahren hast das ein showroom Mitarbeiter dieses Problem kennt und es sogar bei mehreren showroom testrädern Probleme beim x9 gibt! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fraggler (25. August 2014)

gesagt... getan...
Na dann, lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Neuigkeiten: Das Schaltwerk ist wahrscheinlich nicht defekt.


----------



## Weld (26. August 2014)

Und wie stellt man es richtig ein bzw. was ist falsch eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

Interessiert mich jetz auch ma!?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. August 2014)

Hab mit meinem Saint keinerlei Probleme. Was ist daran anders als an dem Sram?


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Man kann quasi die Schaltwerksdämpfung erhöhen. Ob dadurch aber das Problem der reizenden Schaltzüge behoben ist weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt ist es nur eine Vermutung. Es kann natürlich auch woanders dran liegen.


----------



## Djamos (26. August 2014)

und wie genau kann man die Schaltwerksdämpfung erhöhen?


----------



## Dominik19xx (26. August 2014)

Djamos schrieb:


> und wie genau kann man die Schaltwerksdämpfung erhöhen?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

Und wie kann man das? Bei mir würde es gewiss helfen da bei meinem x9 am enduro die bremse viel straffer is!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Hier wird's erklärt.

http://bicyclingaustralia.com.au/2013/08/sram-type-2-overhaul


----------



## martin78 (26. August 2014)

der Punkt ist, dass der Kunststoffkonus, in dem der Hülsenfreilauf eingespannt ist, offensichtlich nicht richtig im Schaltwerksgehäuse sitzt und damit durchdreht. Indem man die Abdeckschraube (siehe Link) fester zudreht wird auch der Freilauf richtig geklemmt und die Dämpfung funktioniert....

Wenn man sich die Bilder aus dem Link dazu anschaut wird es eigentlich schnell klar

Natürlich alles auf eigene Gefahr... bei mir hats funktioniert, dh die Schaltwerksdämpfung funktioniert jetzt 

ich kann aber noch nicht sagen, ob das einen positiven einfluss auf das Thema schaltzüge hat,


----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

martin78 schrieb:


> der Punkt ist, dass der Kunststoffkonus, in dem der Hülsenfreilauf eingespannt ist, offensichtlich nicht richtig im Schaltwerksgehäuse sitzt und damit durchdreht. Indem man die Abdeckschraube (siehe Link) fester zudreht wird auch der Freilauf richtig geklemmt und die Dämpfung funktioniert....
> 
> Wenn man sich die Bilder aus dem Link dazu anschaut wird es eigentlich schnell klar
> 
> ...



Welche abdeckschraube meinst du? Und vor allem wie hast du den kunststoffstopfen abbekommen ohne ihn total zu zerstören?
Ich hab bei mir mal probiert den zu entfernen aber der sitzt Mega fest!
Wird 100 pro funzen jetz!



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin78 (26. August 2014)

ich sags mal so, ich habe Ihn nicht zu 100 Prozent zerstört......ganz vorsichtig mit nem Cutter und Schraubendreher gehebelt, aber ganz heil hab ich das Ding nicht rausbekommen

Und es ist genau die Schraube/Kappe darunter, die ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

Ok dann werd ich es später ma testen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiBar361 (26. August 2014)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

Jo bei mir wars das auch! Die abdeckkappe saß sehr lose, so das daß konische Kunststoff gleitlager was die bremse bildet nicht richtig eingedrückt und somit quasi durchgedreht is! Deswegen lief mein Käfig auch im beide Richtungen gleich!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fraggler (26. August 2014)

Habs mir jetzt auch mal angeschaut, nachdem ich das Kunstoffteil runter gefummelt hab konnt ich die "Abdeckschraube" recht leicht drehen...
Hab sie jetzt fester gezogen, allerdings is der Kettenspanner jetzt sehr sehr schwergängig und somit auch die Kette sehr straff... darauf hin hab ich die "Abdeckschraube" wieder etwas gelockert... Doch der Käfig sahs fest... nachdem ich den Kettenspanner einmal kräftig bewegt hab (so wie bei der Erstmontage vom Bike) konnt ich ihn wieder hin und her bewegen... allerdings sehr schwergängig...

Kann das sein dass ich durch das anziehen der Abdeckschraube das Gleitlager etwas geklemmt hab? Wollt morgen evtl. vorsichtig mim Kunstoffhammer hin klopfen... ansonsten muss ich das Gleitlager mal ausbauen?

Bin um Rat sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Ja, ist leicht verklemmt. War bei mir auch. Einfach die Abdeckkappe komplett rausdrehen und dann den Käfig paarmal hin und her bewegen. Nach dem 3. oder 4. mal ist die Dämpfung wieder komplett lose. Danach kannst du die Dämpfung neu einstellen in dem du die Abdeckkappe wieder anziehst.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (26. August 2014)

Mal was anderes.
Ich fahre das DHX mit Kage RC. Mir kommt es so vor als wäre die Zugstufe von Werk aus schon ziemlich träge.
Hier mal meine Daten:
80 KG Fahrergewicht
400 x 3,0 Feder
Rahmengröße M
Tune ML oder LM ? (was auch immer das heißt, kann ja mal einer erklären )
Druckstufe 1 Klick zu.
2 Umdrehungen Feder vorgespannt
So und die Zugstufe habe ich jetzt gerade mal 5 Klicks zu und würde sagen das ich die er noch 2 Klicks gefühlt öffnen würde.
Kann das sein ?


----------



## fraggler (26. August 2014)

Danke Dice8!
Werd ich morgen mal testen, hoffe das lockert sicher wieder.. ohne das ich das komplett zerlegen muss!

Ein Freund von mir hatte Probleme mit seinem Kage RC am Wochenende. Der Dämpfer kam sehr sehr langsam bis gar nich mehr in seine Ausgangsposition. Sogut wie keine Zugstufe vorhanden.

Der kleine Behälter hat hinten ein Ventil, um beim Servicefall wieder Luft rein zu pumpen.
Siehe https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/gen._0000000003508_rev_b_kage_service_manual.pdf (Punkt 62 / 63)

Wir konnten bei ihm die Kappe am kleinen Behälter per Finger reindrücken, vermutlich weil keine Luft mehr drin is...
Nur leider braucht man wieder einen Spezialadapter für das Ventil...

Aber ob das was mit deiner Zugstufe zu tun hat... schaus dir an


----------



## trailbikesurfer (26. August 2014)

Ich denke nicht, gut es wird durch die Druckstufe ja auch die Zugstufe beeinflusst aber der Dämpfer rauscht nicht durch den Federweg und schlägt auch nicht durch, deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus das dort alles OK ist. Wenn ich die Technik des Dämpfers so weit verstanden habe.


----------



## MA85 (26. August 2014)

Ja der kage rc is sehr langsam! Ich fahre ihn ebenfalls 400er feder 2 u. Verspannung ein Klick vor ganz schnell und 3 Klicks druckstufe. Mir läuft der so gut aber hatte beim ersten voreinstellen im Keller auch schon Angst damals da ich Fahrwerke generell eher schnell fahre.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbikesurfer (26. August 2014)

Sorry, wie viele Klicks fährst Du jetzt die Druckstufe und Zugstufe von 0 ?
Interessant wäre eventuell noch das ich Track Flip auf 195 HI stehen habe.


----------



## Dominik19xx (26. August 2014)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, wie viele Klicks fährst Du jetzt die Druckstufe und Zugstufe von 0 ?
> Interessant wäre eventuell noch das ich Track Flip auf 195 HI stehen habe.


Ja bei 195 brauchst du wenn ich keinen Fehler in meinen Überlegungen habe generell eine schnellere Zugstufe. Für den selben Weg den das Hinterrad zurücklegt muss sich der Dämpfer bei 195mm Federweg ja schneller bewegen als bei 210mm.
Ich fahre zwar einen Double Barrel Air im Torque DHX, aber dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass die Zugstufe nach Basis Setup für mich (78kg fahrfertig) viel zu langsam war.


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Aktuell bin ich mit folgendem Kage RC Setup zufrieden:
210LO, 450x3.0 Feder, 4 Klicks LSC, 5 Klicks Zugstufe (von ganz schnell Richtung langsamer). Fahrfertig bisschen über 90kg.


----------



## fraggler (27. August 2014)

@ dice8 & ma85

hab das Gleitlager gelockert bekommen, jetzt geht mein Kettenspanner a wieder "leichter"
jetzt is die Frage wie leicht bzw. schwer soll er gehen?

So das dass Schalten reibungslos funktioniert, eh klar - und ich ihn mit einem spürbaren aber geringen Kraftaufwand nach vorne bewegen kann?


----------



## Dice8 (27. August 2014)

Musst du einfach testen. Ich habe auch erst die "perfekte" Einstellung im 4. Anlauf gefunden. Wenn du das Schaltwerk ziehst und es kommt dieses knackgeräusch dann ist es zu fest. Einfach testen.


----------



## fraggler (27. August 2014)

Okay, werd ich dann mal testen.. hab das jetzt mal nach Gefühl gemacht...

Ich hab heute meinen Schaltzug gewechselt und hab mir ein kleines Stück Hülle am Ende drüber gemacht.. mal sehn ob das Hilft.. 



 

Mal sehn wie das noch sitzt nach dem ersten Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (29. August 2014)

Jetz kannst ja garnicht mehr überprüfen ob der Zug ok is an der besagten Stelle! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (29. August 2014)

Da der Bereich beim Schalten auch nachgibt wird die Schaltpräzision auch nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei sein


----------



## fraggler (29. August 2014)

Naja... ich denk das müsste ich schon sehen, wenn ich auf dem kleinsten ritzel bin... 
 
mal sehn....

Die Schaltpräzision ist nicht mehr ganz so gegeben wie zuvor, ich probiers jetzt trotzdem mal aus.
Wenns nichts Hilft, reißt der Zug ja eh bald wieder... 


Andere Frage,

ich hab heute meine Feder aus der Gabel getauscht.
Die Standard Feder von Canyon war mit 3 spacern verbaut.. somit hatte die nur ca. 11mm bis zur Kante Oberrohr.
In dem RockShox Manual steht ausdrücklich man soll dort 14-16mm haben...
Ich hab die neue Feder jetzt auch so eingebaut das ich nur einen spacer rein hab und ich bin bei 15,2mm...

Die Gabel fühlt sich gut an... allerdings sackt sie jetzt ca. 1cm im Stand ab... das wird der Unterschied zwischen allen (3) spacern und nur einem verbauten spacer sein?! obwohl jeder spacer nur 2mm dick is...

Mich wundert es eigentl. nur das die Gabel anders montiert war, wie es im RockShox Manual steht.
Kann mich jemand aufklären? Weil ich eben überlege ob ich wieder alle 3 spacer rein tuen soll, da die Federlänge identisch ist
oder mich an das RockShox Manual halten soll...

Bzw. wie war das denn bei euch? 

Danke!


----------



## Dice8 (29. August 2014)

Bei mir war die rote auch mit 3 Spacern verbaut ABER es hat mit dem Abstand zur Oberkante (14mm) gepasst. Bei der blauen Feder habe ich nur 2 Spacer gebraucht um auf ca. 14-15mm zu kommen. Ein Wegsacken um 1 cm konnte ich bei meiner Boxxer nach dem Federwechsel nicht feststellen.


----------



## fraggler (29. August 2014)

hm, ich hab leider erst nachdem ich die rote Feder ausgebaut hab nach gemessen, also nochmal die rote rein und spacer drauf...
dann kam ich nur auf die 11mm.

Dieses "1cm absacken" scheint ja aber normal zu sein, hab ich scho öfters mal hier im Forum gelesen...
Und da wurde reichlich berichtet das dass so okay ist.

ich überlege gerade, ob ich das ganze nochmal auf machen soll.

Sollte man außerdem beim Federwechsel auch sofort neues Öl zur Feder geben?
Weil da kam schon ein wenig mit raus...


----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. August 2014)

Heute mal in Leogang gewesen ( 1 1/2 Stunden Fahrzeit von mir entfernt )  Und ich muss echt sagen mehr als zufrieden mit dem Torque 2014  Bin im Herbst wieder mal draußen   Video folgt 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1694169?in=set


----------



## DerMetzger85 (31. August 2014)

Weiß jemand wie lange es dauert wenn i die Versandbestätigung hab...das i das Bike Zuhause hab!?

Gruß


----------



## No_Limit88 (31. August 2014)

Guten abend Leute.
Das ist mein bike. Ist das canyon torque dhx dropzone in atom grey.
LRS hab ich gestern in winterberg geschrottet 
Was denkt ihr wenn ich den laufradsatz zu canyon schicke?
Ob ich einen neuen bekomme?

Bike hab ich seit 4 wochen

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Weld (31. August 2014)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich  Ersatzfedern für die Sperrklinken im Freilauf herbekomme? Die sind mir in Saalbach gebrochen. Vielleicht mal bei Canyon anfragen. Evtl. auch auf Garantie?!

@No_Limit88:
Ich denke versuchen solltest du es, aber ich glaube nicht, das es was hilft. Es sind schon einige Leute, die ihre Laufräder direkt geschrottet haben. Mir hatte auch jemand gesagt, das es eigentlich ein Enduro-LRS ist, was auch meine Recherche neulich bestätigt (was auch vielen kaputten Laufräder bestätigen). Solch ein LRS gehört nicht an einen Downhiller, aber das muss Canyon erstmal kapieren.


----------



## No_Limit88 (31. August 2014)

Ich hab canyon angeschrieben. 
Musst auch mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraggler (31. August 2014)

Ich hab den LRS von SUN Ringle auch schon geschrottet...
leider hat der Service mir Selbstverschulden zu gesprochen.. "Überbeanspruchung"

Du kannst dein Glück versuchen und evtl. einen Sonderpreis herausschlagen... ich würde dir aber zu einem DH LRS raten.
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...o---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html


----------



## Weld (31. August 2014)

@fraggler: Der LRS aus deinem Link ist vorne nur für max. 15 mm Steckachse geeignet, wenn ich das richtig seh (würde meiner Meinung nach kaum Sinn machen für nen DH LRS, da meistens 20 mm verbaut ist). Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Jogi (1. September 2014)

Die Hope Naben kannst du auf alle Größen umbauen (QR, 15mm, 20mm) brauchst nur die entsprechenden Endkappen

Als Felgen würde ich Spank Spike Evo bzw. für "schwere Jungs" die Stiffy empfehlen. Wichtig dabei auf das "Evo" achten, die alten ohne Evo sind ggf. Zu weich


----------



## No_Limit88 (1. September 2014)

Ja ich wollte sie zu canyon schicken und falls ich vllt neue bekomme die dann verkaufen. 

Verkauft wer von euch ein LRS?


----------



## steffen98 (1. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

habe seit kurzem ein Canyon Torque DHX Rockzone Modell 2014 mit einem eingebauten Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil Dämpfer. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, welche Feder ich am besten einbauen soll. Standardmäßig ist eine 400x3,00 Feder verbaut. Habe auf der Cane Creek Seite schon versucht den Spring Calculator zu bedienen (https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator). Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Werte ich unter Frame travel (in mm), shock stroke (in mm), preload (mm in turns), average leverage ratio und bei spring rate (lb/in) eintragen muss. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich ja weiterhelfen. Habe schon ohne Erfolg gegoogelt und bin auch auf der Canyon Seite nicht fündig geworden.

Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand dabei der selbst ein Torque DHX Rockzone im Downhillbereich bewegt und mir eine Feder empfehlen kann. Mein Fahrergewicht beträgt 83kg. Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## fraggler (1. September 2014)

Hallo und Willkommen steffen98,

- Frame travel müsste 210mm oder 195mm sein, je nach dem wie du den track flip am DHX positioniert hast.
- shock strock, is der Hub deines Dämpfers, im DHX ist ein 240x76mm eingebaut. D.h. du hast einen Hub (shock stroke) von 76mm
- preload, is die Vorspannung deiner Feder... wahlweise zwischen 1-6 Umdrehungen (beim Kalkulieren deiner Feder würde ich 1 oder 2 angeben, dann hast noch luft nach hinten)

average leverage ratio und spring rate ergibt sich dann aus deinen Angaben.

Ich wiege nackt 67kg... mir selber is die 400er recht knapp weil ich auch hohe drops springen will etc....
Aber d.h. nicht das jemand anders damit nich zufrieden is... kommt halt auch eben auf den Fahrstil drauf an.

Vllt. konnte ich dir hiermit schon ein wenig weiter helfen....

Grüße


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (2. September 2014)

Also ich fahre die 400er Feder in meinem Rockzone. Wiege ungefähr so viel wie du +-1kg würde ich sagen. Hatte davor die 450er drin aber da bin ich nicht ganz mit dem SAG hin gekommen. Hab dann die 400er eingebaut mit 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung. Die passt mir besser. Is aber denke Geschmack Sache. Kannst ja beide ausprobieren, das Aus- und Einbauen ist ganz einfach.


----------



## AndiBar361 (2. September 2014)

steffen98 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> habe seit kurzem ein Canyon Torque DHX Rockzone Modell 2014 mit einem eingebauten Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil Dämpfer. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, welche Feder ich am besten einbauen soll. Standardmäßig ist eine 400x3,00 Feder verbaut. Habe auf der Cane Creek Seite schon versucht den Spring Calculator zu bedienen (https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator). Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Werte ich unter Frame travel (in mm), shock stroke (in mm), preload (mm in turns), average leverage ratio und bei spring rate (lb/in) eintragen muss. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich ja weiterhelfen. Habe schon ohne Erfolg gegoogelt und bin auch auf der Canyon Seite nicht fündig geworden.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand dabei der selbst ein Torque DHX Rockzone im Downhillbereich bewegt und mir eine Feder empfehlen kann. Mein Fahrergewicht beträgt 83kg. Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Viele Grüße Steffen



83kg fahrfertig? dann würde ich sagen 500er


----------



## steffen98 (2. September 2014)

Hi allerseits,

tausend Dank für eure schnellen und kompetenten Antworten. Ist echt super wie schnell man hier geholfen bekommt. Der Spring Calculator gibt mir die Empfehlung eine 350er Feder mit 3 Umdrehungen Preload einzubauen. Habe mich jetzt aber erstmal für eine 400er entschieden, mal sehen. Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tips für das Basetune der Boxxer R2C2? Finde die Anleitungen von RockShoxx etwas dürftig. Habt ihr vielleicht bessere Anleitungen?

Viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOverRide89 (2. September 2014)

Weiß jemand wie genau die Bezeichnung der Entlüftungsschraube von der Avid Elixir 7 Trail am Bremshebel ist? Möchte Sie demnächst entlüften und habe festgestellt, dass das Torx wohl beim befüllen von Canyon ziemlich Rund gedreht wurde. Sieht jetzt eher nach Imbus aus. Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich die Schraube her bekomme bzw welche Bezeichnung sie hat damit ich sie kaufen kann? Hoffe mal ich bekomme sie überhaupt noch raus.

Danke schon mal


----------



## AndiBar361 (3. September 2014)

Eine Schraube zum nachkaufen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber vielleicht kannst du die Gelegenheit nutzen und dir einen vernünftigen Bremshebel dranmachen  x0 Hebel gibts bereits ab ca 20€ neu im Netz


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (3. September 2014)

Das ich die Schraube nicht ohne weiteres als Zubehör bekomme ist mir klar. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand die genaue Schrauben Bezeichnung und ich Kauf sie mir dann irgendwo anders. Anderen Bremshebel will mir jetzt nicht extra holen, nächste Saison will ich auf Saint umsteigen.


----------



## AndiBar361 (3. September 2014)

habe irgendwo gelesen es seien Torx 10 Schrauben


----------



## DerMetzger85 (7. September 2014)

Hi...kann mir jemand weiter helfen??? Wie u wo klebe i am besten mein DHX ab u vorallem mit was für Folie?!

Gruß


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. September 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Hi...kann mir jemand weiter helfen??? Wie u wo klebe i am besten mein DHX ab u vorallem mit was für Folie?!
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe das Unterrohr abgeklebt und die Stellen an denen die Züge reiben könnten. Genommen habe ich ganz normale Klebefolie, die ich dreifach übereinender geklebt habe. Um die Ecken, Schweißnähte und Rundungen habe ich die Folie mit Wärme rumgezogen.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings auch. Wozu sind die Gumminippel auf der linken Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (7. September 2014)

Sind einfach nur dafür da, dass kein Schmutz ins Gewinde/Rohr kommt. Hast also eine weitere Möglichkeit die Bremsleitung zu verlegen.


----------



## Djamos (8. September 2014)

Kurzer Nachtrag zur Sram X9 Umwerferthematik:
Ich hatte ja auch das Problem mit dem angerissenen Schaltzug und zudem auch beim fahren ein starkes Kettenschlagen gemerkt.
Habe diese große Schraube mit einem 8er Inbus vorsichtig und stufenweise immer fester gezogen. --> Das hat deutliche Besserung gebracht.
In 2 Tagen Ischgl keine Kettengeräusche. Der Zug ist natürlich immer noch angerissen, aber noch intakt.

Lackschutzfolie:
Habe von lackprotect diese Folie verwendet: PU 8591E-Film 610mm x 1,0m
60x100cm reichen für 2-3 Räder.
Ich habe Unterrohr, Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben, Sitzstreben und das Gusset zwischen den Kettenstreben beklebt.
Wirklich wichtig ist aber eigentlich nur das Unterrohr, das Sitzrohr (gegen Steinschläge und die schleifenden Züge) und die Bereiche der Streben nahe dem Reifen.
Die Folie lässt sich mit richtigem Zuschnitt, Geduld und einem handelsüblichen Haartrockner super verlegen.

Könnt ihr bitte nochmal eine Empfehlung für gute Griffe aussprechen?
Habe mir die ODI SDG Griffe geholt. Passen in giftgrün wirklich farblich perfekt zum Bike, aber meine Finger tun extrem weh. Das war mit den Canyon Griffen sogar nach 5 Bikeparktagen besser. Ich glaube die ODI SDG sind zu hart und zu dünn (Handschuhgröße 8,5).


----------



## Weld (8. September 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung wegen dem Schaltwerk. Ich muss mich dem die Tage auch mal widmen. 
Ich habe die ODI Rogue Griffe, und bin nach einer Woche Saalbachgeballer sehr zufrieden. Sie sind ein bisschrn dicker als dich Canyongriffe, supergriffig und dämpfen noch ein bisschen, da das Material relativ weich ist. Ich finde es sehr angenehm, ist aber denke ich Geschmackssache.
Das mit der Lackschutzfolie hätte ich besser auch schon früher gemacht. Mein Unterrohr sieht aus, als hätte einer mit ner weißen Lackdose drübergesprüht


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (8. September 2014)

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Entlüftungsschraube bei der Avid Elixir 7 Trail. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Länge die Schraube hat? Hab bis jetzt raus bekommen, dass es eine Torx 10 mit M5 Gewinde ist. Nur die Länge fehlt mir noch.


----------



## fraggler (9. September 2014)

Jep, danke für die Rückmeldung...
Ich hab meine Hülse am Schaltzug wieder demontiert - Schaltpräzision war sehr beeinträchtigt und das verrutschen der Hülse war gegegeben.. Fixieren wollt ich das dann auch nicht.

@Djmaos
ich geh davon aus, das deine Kette "ziemlich" gespannt ist?

Diese Schraube hatte ich auch fester gezogen, somit wird des Gleitlager mehr geklemmt und dadurch geht der Kettenspanner leichter bzw. schwerer...
Bei mir geht der jetzt auch recht "streng" - mal sehn ob's des wirklich so viel besser macht..


@CrashOverRide89
kannst du die länge nicht nachmessen?
Entweder am Schalthebel direkt, mit z.b. einem Messschieber (oder nimm ein Zahnstocher, schau wie weit das Gewinde geht und mach ne Makierung.. danach kannst du die Länge am Zahnstocher bestimmen...).
Wichtig bei der Schraubenlänge ist eigentlich nur, sie sollte nicht zu lang sein - dass sie auch wirklich die Bohrung verschließt..
Und zu kurz is relativ, die Schraube sollte auf jedenfall ein "paar" Gewindegänge eingeschraubt werden können...


----------



## Jogi (9. September 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Thema Entlüftungsschraube bei der Avid Elixir 7 Trail. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Länge die Schraube hat? Hab bis jetzt raus bekommen, dass es eine Torx 10 mit M5 Gewinde ist. Nur die Länge fehlt mir noch.



Es ist keine handelsübliche Schraube. Da ist noch ein O-Ring unter dem Kopf. 
Ich hab meine mal rausgeschraubt, da ich meine VR-Bremse eh noch entlüften muss:








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (9. September 2014)

Die Länge kann ich nur nachmessen wenn ich sie raus Schraube. Aber wenn ich Sie jetzt ohne Ersatz raus Schraube kann ich ne Weile nicht fahren. Dachte vielleicht hat sie jemand schon draußen gehabt und weiß wie lang sie ist.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (9. September 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Es ist keine handelsübliche Schraube. Da ist noch ein O-Ring unter dem Kopf.
> Ich hab meine mal rausgeschraubt, da ich meine VR-Bremse eh noch entlüften muss:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die Dichtung nicht abnehmbar? Bin davon ausgegangen ich kann die von der kaputten auf die andere Schraube drauf machen. Danke für die Zeichnung.


----------



## Jogi (9. September 2014)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Ist die Dichtung nicht abnehmbar? Bin davon ausgegangen ich kann die von der kaputten auf die andere Schraube drauf machen. Danke für die Zeichnung.


Die Dichtung ist abnehmbar, ist ein O-Ring. Ausgemessen hab ich ihn jetzt nicht. Wenn du ihn vorsichtig runtermachst, kannst du ihn evtl. Weiter verwenden.


----------



## fraggler (9. September 2014)

schraub sie raus, geh damit zu deinem Händler des Vertrauens und besorg dir ne neue...
Fertig...
Die Dichtung sollte denk ich nur ein Ohrring sein, den du abnehmen kannst...

edit: da war Jogi wohl schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (9. September 2014)

schau mal hier: http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/Entlueftungsschraube-M5x4-Tx-10[/QUOTE]



Jogi schrieb:


> Es ist keine handelsübliche Schraube. Da ist noch ein O-Ring unter dem Kopf.
> Ich hab meine mal rausgeschraubt, da ich meine VR-Bremse eh noch entlüften muss:


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (9. September 2014)

Danke erstmal. Passt die Schraube von dem Link? Dann hol ich sie mir einfach dort. Sobald ich sie raus hab werde ich sie auf jedenfall besorgen können, wollte mich nur vorher informieren bzw vielleicht bestellen. Diese Woche will ich noch fahren deswegen einfach schnell raus schrauben und dann fragen geht nicht. Mache ich dann nächste Woche. Bei Canyon hab ich auch angefragt, war ja Ihr Fehler bei der Endmontage, aber so eine Inkompetenz hab ich noch nie erlebt. Die wollen das ich die komplette Bremse zu ihnen schicke. Aber die Schraube einzeln können sie nicht besorgen. Weiß auch nicht wie sie die Schraube tauschen wollen wenn sie die nicht einzeln beziehen können.


----------



## Weld (9. September 2014)

Jaja, Canyon und der Kundenservice...
Habe auch schon meine Erfahrungen machen müssen 
Hatte versucht, wegen den Sperrklinkenfedern anzurufen. Nach 2x 10 min in der Warteschleife hatte ich kein Boxk mehr und hab ne Mail geschrieben. Hab nach über ner Woche immernoch keine Antwort bekommen und beziehe nun nen kompletten Klinkensatz mit Federn für 23 € über nen Kumpel, der im Bikeladen arbeitet  Man hätte ja wenigstens mal Antworten können.


----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2014)

Djamos schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Könnt ihr bitte nochmal eine Empfehlung für gute Griffe aussprechen?
> Habe mir die ODI SDG Griffe geholt. Passen in giftgrün wirklich farblich perfekt zum Bike, aber meine Finger tun extrem weh. Das war mit den Canyon Griffen sogar nach 5 Bikeparktagen besser. Ich glaube die ODI SDG sind zu hart und zu dünn (Handschuhgröße 8,5).


Ich meine ich habe auch in Handschuhen 8,5 und mir waren die originalen Canyongriffe am Torque zu dünn. Bikepark ist halt doch was anderes als eine Endurotour. Am Torque habe ich nun die Ergon GE1 und bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden. Die Griffe vom Torque fahre ich aktuell am AL+ da die
mir für AM/Endurotouren (noch) gut taugen. In naher Zukunft werden die GE1 aber auch ans AL+ kommen.


----------



## xfn42 (10. September 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Jaja, Canyon und der Kundenservice...
> Habe auch schon meine Erfahrungen machen müssen
> Hatte versucht, wegen den Sperrklinkenfedern anzurufen. Nach 2x 10 min in der Warteschleife hatte ich kein Boxk mehr und hab ne Mail geschrieben. Hab nach über ner Woche immernoch keine Antwort bekommen und beziehe nun nen kompletten Klinkensatz mit Federn für 23 € über nen Kumpel, der im Bikeladen arbeitet  Man hätte ja wenigstens mal Antworten können.


Mir geht es gerade ähnlich ...
Habe vorletzte Woche Dienstag ein DHX Whipzone gekauft. Letzt Woche Donnerstag ist es schon wieder zurück zu Canyon. 

 Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht, aber irgendwie ist da was abgesprungen. 

 Das Schaltwerk hat beschlossen zu streiken und ist irgendwie immer nach vorne geklappt und die Zugstufen Einstellung am Kage war so schwer gängig das es kaum von Hand ging. 
Am Montag habe ich dann bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt wie es aussieht.
Antwort:
"...das Fahrrad ist noch nicht im System eingetragen, ist aber seit Freitag da... das Fahrrad müsste eigentlich spätestens morgen im System sein und dann erhalten sie eine Email ..."
"... die Reparatur kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern, je nach dem ob Teile eingeschickt werden müssen..."
Mittlerweile gibt es das Gute Stück nochmal 100€ "billiger", was mich natürlich sehr erfreut hat da ich jetzt 3 Wochen kein DH-Bike habe und 100€ mehr gezahlt habe...
Die E-Mail kam immer noch nicht daher habe ich nochmal angerufen. "... die Waren Annahme ist derzeit sehr voll bitte gedulden sie sich noch..." Super, also das Fahrrad steht jetzt seit 4Werktagen und einem Samstag bei Canyon und sie haben es nicht geschafft das Teil in ihr System einzutragen. Außerdem frage ich mich, was 3Wochen dauert ein Einstellrädchen, eine Bremsscheibe und ein Schaltwerk zu tauschen und warum man das gegebenen Falls zum Hersteller schicken muss.
Was habt ihr sonst so für Erfahrungen ? Dauert das wirklich so lange ?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2014)

Ich glaube das Problem ist dass du eigentlich vorab einen Werkstatttermin benötigst um eine zeitnahe Reparatur zu bekommen. Bedeutet wenn du dein Rad ohne Termin hinschickst es in der Warteschleife hängt bis zum nächst freien Termin. So könnte ich mir das zumindest vorstellen. Kann aber auch sein das hingeschickte Räder eine höhere Priorität haben als wenn man einen Termin für eine bestimmte Reparatur vereinbart. Das weiß nur canyon. 
Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Gewährleistungsfall (nicht am DHX) und musste 4 Wochen auf meinen Werkstatttermin warten. Kann aber auch mit der Feriensituation zusammen gehangen haben.


----------



## xfn42 (10. September 2014)

Naja es ist ja eigentlich ein Garantiefall und ich fange ja auch nichts mit nem kaputten Rad an das bei mir zu Hause steht ... 
Hoffentlich gehts schneller 
Mittlerweile kam auch die Bestätigungs Email.


----------



## Djamos (10. September 2014)

@xfn42: Also laut Bild ist das Schaltwerk ja nur im gesperrten Modus. Es hätte gericht den Pin wieder rauszuziehen, bzw den Schaltwerkkäfig einmal kurz nach vorne schieben, dann rastet der (Raddemontage-)Pin wieder aus.


----------



## xfn42 (10. September 2014)

@Djamos
Das habe ich auch gemacht da ist irgendetwas kaputt. Wenn ich das Teil zurück gedrückt habe, war es nach der nechsten Abfahrt wieder so. Die Sperre war draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (10. September 2014)

Ich frage mich warum Canyon Enduro Läufradsätze in ein DH Einbaut. (Sun Ringle Modelle ) Wo ist da der Sinn ? 
Ich habe ein DHX Rockzone seit ca. 3 Monaten , und seit ca. 1nem Monat hab ich so ein Komiches Knacken , was ich nicht wirklich definieren kann . Ich kann sagen das es nicht von denn Federelementen kommt , könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben woher oder was das Knacken ist ? 
Gruß


----------



## Thiel (10. September 2014)

Das kann alles am bike sein. Google: Fahrrad knackt und alle Punkte abarbeiten. Nicht das was du hören willst aber so ist es einfach.


----------



## Flying_legend (10. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp , hast warscheinlich recht ist am Einfachsten


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. September 2014)

xfn42 schrieb:


> Außerdem frage ich mich, was 3Wochen dauert ein Einstellrädchen, eine Bremsscheibe und ein Schaltwerk zu tauschen und warum man das gegebenen Falls zum Hersteller schicken muss.
> Was habt ihr sonst so für Erfahrungen ? Dauert das wirklich so lange ?
> Danke schon mal.



Du hast absolut keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern, kann das sein? "Ein Einstellrädchen tauschen" ist vielleicht nicht die Lösung, so ein Problem kann auch intern liegen, das gilt es erstmal rauszufinden. Und einfach so Vorabersatz zu leisten ist keine Pflicht, auch wenn du es gerne hättest. Die müssen den Schaden prüfen und dann entscheiden. Längere Wartezeiten sind ganz normal, die Saison ist noch in vollem Gange und du bist nicht der einzige Kunde, da ist jeder Radladen ausgebucht.


----------



## xfn42 (11. September 2014)

Da muss ich dir größtenteils Recht geben. Wie der Dämpfer innen aufgebaut ist/funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Allerdings habe ich mich auch nie damit beschäftigt.
Ich frage mich aber dann was bei Rock Shox/SRAM los ist, wenn an einem Neurad der Dämpfer kaputt ist...
Mir ist auch klar, dass sie mir nicht sofort das Zeug tauschen müssen, allerdings finde ich es ärgerlich, wenn an einem Neurad 3Sachen kaputt sind, ich 100€ mehr gezahlt habe und das Bike dann insgesamt 4Wochen bein Canyon steht, obwohl ich eigentlich noch in den Ferien damit fahren wollte.
Ich frage mich auch was bei SRAM mit der Qualität los ist, wenn Fabrikneue Produkte mehr oder weniger kaputt sind.
@Flying_legend http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=33


----------



## grobi59 (11. September 2014)

Das kann dir auch bei Audi oder BMW passieren, dass mal etwas von Anfang an kaputt ist oder relativ schnell kaputt geht.
Ärgerlich, klar, aber ist halt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (11. September 2014)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Canyon Enduro Läufradsätze in ein DH Einbaut. (Sun Ringle Modelle ) Wo ist da der Sinn ?


 
Ganz einfach...weil SR so verzweifelt ist, dass sie Canyon eine unschlagbar billigen Preis gemacht haben und der Einkäufer bei Canyon seine "cost cutting targets" erfüllen wollte. Ich glaube der Einkäufer wurde in seiner Abteilung für den Deal auf den Schultern durchs Büro getragen und gefeiert. Besser wäre es, wenn das die Kunden von Canyon machen würde.

Die 2015er Modelle habe keine Firlefanzlaufräder von SR mehr.


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. September 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das kann dir auch bei Audi oder BMW passieren, dass mal etwas von Anfang an kaputt ist oder relativ schnell kaputt geht.
> Ärgerlich, klar, aber ist halt so.


 
Ganz speziell unkt man ja, dass gerade bei den Kiste aus Ingolstadt das ja quasi im Rahmen der Kundenerwartung gewollt ist. *Duckundwech*


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. September 2014)

Da gebe ich dir Recht, das mit den Defekten ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber wenn du mal guckst ist keiner der Defekte ein direktes Canyonproblem, der Rahmen ist ja in Ordnung. Und so blöd es klingt, das mit den 100€ kann dir immer bei jedem Einkauf passieren, wenns danach geht solltest du nichts mehr kaufen, es kann jederzeit etwas reduziert werden. Ärger dich nicht zu sehr darüber, sowas passiert. Und der Rest wird sich sicherlich zeitnah klären.


----------



## xfn42 (11. September 2014)

Ja natürlich ist es nicht die Schuld etc. von Canyon. Der Service Mitarbeiter hat sich auch sofort entschuldigt und gemeint, dass es ihren Qualitätsansprüchen keinesfalls genügt und sich nochmal entschuldigt. 
Das Artikel reduziert werden können ist auch klar. Allerdings hätte ich vermutlich keins bekommen, hätte ich gewartet da mittlerweile alle in L ausverkauft sind (also eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht). Ich ärgere mich auch nicht wirklich, da es sowieso nichts bringt und schneller geht es dadurch auch nicht. Ich finde es nur etwas blöd, dass ich jetzt wieder mit meinem 120mm Am fully rumkurfen muss 
Das Bike ist sonst Top und daher ist das Warten auch kein Problem sondern eben ärgerlich 
Mal noch ne Frage: Ich habe fahrfertig ca 73kg und hatte ne 450er Feder drin. Die Druckstufe relativ weit zu. Trotzdem war der Federweg eigentlich immer komplett/nahezu komplett ausgenutzt, obwohl ich nur normale Sprünge gefahren bin (also kein Double, Roadgap oder Drop), die auch nicht ins Flat gehen. Einmal habe ich auch richtig nen Durchschlag gemerkt.
Liegt das an meiner Fahrweise oder soll das so sein ? 
Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer durchweg linear eingefedert hat. Nicht wie z.B. die Boxxer die gegen Ende recht progressiv geworden ist/wird. 
War das nur Einbildung oder liegt das am Dämpfer/Hinterbau oder kann man da noch was mit der Abstimmung machen ?(Man kann da ja auch irgendwie auch Luft reinpumpen)

Wie man vielleicht merkt ist das mein erstes Dh Bike und mit der Materie Bikes habe ich mich auch noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt sondern nur gelesen was taugt  z.B. den ganzen Thread hier und den Test in der Freeride bevor ich auf "Shoppingtour" gegangen bin  (ein Swoop 210 bin ich auch mal gefahren, war mir aber etwas zu bockig daher dann das Torque und es hat für mich vom Bike her sehr gut gepasst)


----------



## DerMetzger85 (13. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand eben sagen wie Öl zur Schmierung in die Boxxer muss?

Gruß


----------



## Thiel (13. September 2014)

Dämpfung 15ml
Stahlfeder 25
Luftfeder 15

Regelmäßige Ölwechsel sind wichtig


----------



## DerMetzger85 (13. September 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dämpfung 15ml
> Stahlfeder 25
> Luftfeder 15
> 
> Regelmäßige Ölwechsel sind wichtig



Daaaanke!!!


----------



## Flying_legend (14. September 2014)

Bekommt man eigentlich Montage/fett im Baumarkt oder wo ?


----------



## xfn42 (14. September 2014)

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Mehrzweckfett-Nigrin-250-ml/961002/artikel.html?cid=948435
Das nehme ich immer.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (14. September 2014)

Ich nochmal 

Kann mir einer ne Folie nennen die er auf sein Unterrohr geklebt hat?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (14. September 2014)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Werkzeug/Schmierstoffe/Soft-Grease-Montagefett.html
alternativ
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...i-Seize-Montage-Fett-Anti-Kaltschweissen.html
einfach mal in Online-Shops gucken


----------



## MoPe. (14. September 2014)

Servus,
habe eine Frage bezüglich der Huber-Buchsen:
*S.Tschuschke* hatte mal geschrieben, dass es an der unteren Aufnahme zu Problemen kommt, hat da wer das selbe Problem, bzw. sind da Fertigungstoleranzen dran schuld ?
 Möchte auch auf Huber umsteigen und wäre dankbar, wenn wer Entwarnung, oder einen Lösungsvorschlag geben könnte.
Maße sollten ja folgende sein : 22,2mm Buchsenbreite, 8mm Bolzendurchmesser und 12,7mm Lagerdurchmesser

Gruß MoPe.


----------



## Schoppi11 (15. September 2014)

Servus miteinander. 

Ich wollte mir ein Dhx zulegen und hatte bei Canyon nachgefragt da ich 93 kg Wiege wegen der Federung. Die haben mir gesagt das die orginal Federung auf 68 - 85 ca. Ausgelegt ist und für hinten und vorne eine optitune Feder nötig wäre. 

Hat jemand nen Tipp oder Erfahrung damit?
Vielen dank im vorraus 

MfG


----------



## Thiel (15. September 2014)

Die federn einfach selber gebraucht kaufen und die neuen verkaufen. Kost dich nichts außer etwas Zeit.


----------



## xfn42 (15. September 2014)

Du wirst auf jeden Fall andere Federn brauchen. Als ich mein Bike in Koblenz geholt habe habe ich mir das mit dem Optitune auch überlegt, fand ich dann aber überteuert. Kauf die Federn separat und Bau selber um.(wenn du es dir zutraust) Sonst kannst du es auch gleich machen lassen.


----------



## Schoppi11 (15. September 2014)

Also ist es nötig vom Gewicht her? Beim Hinterbau ist es ja einfach wie sieht's vorne aus?


----------



## Schoppi11 (15. September 2014)

Ok vielen dank


----------



## Dice8 (15. September 2014)

Optitune ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Bei manchen passt/gefällt das Standardsetup bei 93kg, andere wiederum hat es zu wenig Reserven. Kommt halt auch immer auf die Fahrweise und Vorliebe fürs Fahrwerkssetup (weicher/straffer) an. Ich selbst wiege fahrfertig an die 90 kg und fahren im RS Kage Dämpfer eine 450er (bei 210mm Federweg) und in der Boxxer die harte (blau) Feder. Beim kürzen Federweg würde ich allerdings eine weichere Feder (400er) nehmen da sich ja durch den kürzen Federweg auch einen anderen Hebel ergibt.


----------



## Dice8 (15. September 2014)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Also ist es nötig vom Gewicht her? Beim Hinterbau ist es ja einfach wie sieht's vorne aus?


Der Federwechsel an der Boxxer ist kein Hexenwerk. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen im Internet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppi11 (15. September 2014)

Vielen dank für die Tipps


----------



## Flying_legend (15. September 2014)

Danke @xfn42  und @littlewhity 

Wie lange hält so eine Tube (kleine Variante ? )


----------



## xfn42 (15. September 2014)

@Flying_legend Also bei mir verwenden wir jetzt die Verlinkte Tube seit einem halben-drei virtel Jahr an 4Fahrräden für alles, was geschmiert werden muss und sie ist bestimmt noch halb voll.
@Dice8 ich habe 72kg und auch die 450er Feder Druckstufe recht weit zu und Feder vorgespannt und bei mir ist der Dämpfer am Anschlag und einmal durchgeschlagen. 
Haut es dir den nicht non Stop durch ?
Oder ist mein Dämpfer iwi kaputt?(ist eh schon wieder in der Garantie da der Rebound drehen geklemmt hat...)


----------



## Dice8 (15. September 2014)

Ne. Die 450er (ca. 25% Sag bei 210mm) ist nahezu ideal bei mir. Ich nutze auch den kompletten Federweg aber einen merkbaren Durchschlag hatte ich noch nicht. Vor der 450er hatte ich eine 500er drin und diese war mir doch zu hart und der Hinterbau wurde auch unsensibel.
Der Sag Monitor taugt auch nur zum Sag einstellen denn wenn es um den max Federweg geht funktioniert das nicht mehr zuverlässig da der Zeiger beim Einfedern meist immer weiter wandert und teilweise auch über den max Federweg am
Monitor.


----------



## xfn42 (15. September 2014)

Ich habe direkt am Anschlagpuffer geschaut. Hoffentlich bauen die mir einen komplett neuen Dämpfer ein, nicht dass da innen irgendetwas kaputt ist.


----------



## Flying_legend (15. September 2014)

@xfn42 Danke , wenn ich  zeit hab düse ich schnell mal zu meinem Hornbach .
Hat einer vielleicht auch Erfahrung mit Kurbel Demontage ? Ich wollt die mal abmachen , da mein Rad schon seit 1nem Monat so ein komisches knarzen von sich gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (15. September 2014)

Wenn du noch sagst welche Kurbel du hast können wir dir helfen.


----------



## Flying_legend (15. September 2014)

Eine Truativ descendent ist es


----------



## Dominik19xx (15. September 2014)

Denk kleineren Inbus auf der linken Seite so lage raus drehen bis der Kurbelarm ab ist. Durch das rausschrauben wird er auch automatisch von der Achse abgezogen. Den zweiten Kurbelarm kannst du dann einfach inklusive Achse raus ziehen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. September 2014)

Und keinesfalls den großen lösen, das ist der Kurbelabzieher. Sollte er sich mitdrehen, versuch erstmal ihn mit dem passenden Schlüssel wieder festzuziehen.


----------



## Flying_legend (16. September 2014)

Damit ich das richtig verstehe : erst denn linken Kurbelarm ab und dann kann ich denn rechten einfach abziehen ?


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. September 2014)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe : erst denn linken Kurbelarm ab und dann kann ich denn rechten einfach abziehen ?


Soweit richtig. Allerdings ist der rechte an der Achse fest. Du ziehst einfach die Achse inkl. Kurbelarm aus dem Tretlager.


----------



## Flying_legend (17. September 2014)

Ok vielen Dank ich probier das gleich mal aus Berichte dann ob's gelungen oder ob ich mein Lager geschrotet hab


----------



## thislivesgood (17. September 2014)

jemand ne Idee ob und wann die dhx Reihe mit den 2015er rock shox federelememten ausgestattet wird ??


----------



## Flying_legend (18. September 2014)

Ja , ich hab bei canyon Die komplette Produktpalette in ner PDF Datei gelesen


----------



## xfn42 (18. September 2014)

Das Spitzenmodell dürfe ne 2015er Boxxer WC und nen CCDB bekommen. Der Rahmen hat, soweit ich das sehen konnte, ein etwas längeres Oberrohr und der Vordere Teil in dem Ober und Unterrohr zusammen gehen ist auch etwas länger.
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/gravity.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconx (18. September 2014)

xfn42 schrieb:


> Das Spitzenmodell dürfe ne 2015er Boxxer WC und nen CCDB bekommen. Der Rahmen hat, soweit ich das sehen konnte, ein etwas längeres Oberrohr und der Vordere Teil in dem Ober und Unterrohr zusammen gehen ist auch etwas länger.
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/gravity.html



Braucht doch keiner was zu mutmaßen, steht alles auf der Seite. Reach 3 cm länger, Stack exakt gleich. Einsteiger und Mittelmodell mit Rockshox (Boxxer RC und Team, keine Worldcup) bzw. Canecreek ausgestattet, Topmodell mit Fox und Cane Creek.

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## xfn42 (18. September 2014)

^^hab nicht gewusst das es veröffentlicht ist


----------



## grobi59 (18. September 2014)

Ab Modelljahr 2015.
Das Rockzone kommt mit Boxxer Team/CCDB und das Whipzone mit Boxxer RC/Kage.
Das Flashzone bleibt unverändert mit 40/CCDB.


----------



## Flying_legend (18. September 2014)

Ich finde das irgendwie echt unfair .... von x9 auf XO1DH , von Elixir 7 Trail auf Guide RS .... wenn das zum gleichen preis verkauft wird wie das Rockzone aus 2014 .


----------



## canelon (18. September 2014)

Wird es ja wohl leider kaum...
Finds nur schade, dass alle single crown versionen weg fallen


----------



## MA85 (24. September 2014)

Hey Leute, wer mag kann mir und meinem DHX dabei helfen morgen Foto des Tages zu werden. Einfach liken wenn's gefällt!  Danke!;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1708608



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weld (24. September 2014)

Schönes Bild. Hab mal für dich geklickt


----------



## MA85 (24. September 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Schönes Bild. Hab mal für dich geklickt


Dankee


----------



## admiralawesome (26. September 2014)

Werden die 2015er Modelle 26" Bikes bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. Oktober 2014)

Kurzes Update zur Dämpfung des X9 Schaltwerkes. Nach der "Reparatur" gibt die Kette keinen Mucks mehr von sich. Ob die Schaltzüge jetzt nicht mehr reißen ist abzuwarten. War nach der Reparatur erst einmal im Park.


----------



## Weld (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch bei mir und zwei Kumpels die Schaltwerksdämpfung gestrafft. Superruhig, man hört nichts mehr von der Kette. Funktioniert auch bei XO Schaltwerken. Kunsttoffkappe runter, Torxschraube fedter ziehen, testen, Kunststoffkappe wieder drauf, fertig. Echt top. Danke für den klasse Tipp.Schaltzug sieht nach einem Tag Winterberg noch aus wie neu. Ich werde es beobachten.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Oktober 2014)

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder in WiBe und werde es auch weiter beobachten.


----------



## MA85 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir hat er jetz 6-7 Einsätze gehalten. Fängt seit gestern aber wieder an zu reißen.... Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut das es endlich im Griff war....


----------



## trbs (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community,

mal ne Frage.
Bin vor 7-8 Jahren dirt/Street gefahren und würde gerne auf Downhill umsteigen bzw neu einsteigen.
Großes Interesse habe ich nun am Canyon Torque DHX Whipzone. 

Meine Frage nun... Kann ich mit dem Bike auch mal ne Fahrradtour mit Frau und Kind machen oder ist das unerträglich?
Habe gehört dass das Bike nur zum Downhillen ist.
Könnt ihr mir mehr dazu sagen? 

Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Oktober 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du unte einer Tour verstehst und wieviel Saft du in den Beinen hast...
Ich persönlich würde damit keine Tour fahren wollen.
Das Bike ist nicht auf geradeaus oder bergauf ausgelegt. Dafür würde ich mir etwas anderes holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Oktober 2014)

trbs schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> Meine Frage nun... Kann ich mit dem Bike auch mal ne Fahrradtour mit Frau und Kind machen oder ist das unerträglich?
> Habe gehört dass das Bike nur zum Downhillen ist.
> Könnt ihr mir mehr dazu sagen?
> ...


 
Hi Chris,

ich kann mich S.Tschuschke nur anschließen. Wenn Du es aber wirklich willst und es Dir nichts ausmacht, wenn dein Kind dich ständig fragt "Papa...warum hast Du so ein roten Kopf und so ein komisches Fahrrad?" dann mach es... 

Man kann an einen 911er auch einen Wohnwagen anhängen, aber darf sich nicht wundern, wenn das irgendwie deplatziert wirkt.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Oktober 2014)

trbs schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> mal ne Frage.
> Bin vor 7-8 Jahren dirt/Street gefahren und würde gerne auf Downhill umsteigen bzw neu einsteigen.
> ...


Ist möglich aber Spaß macht der uphill nicht. Du musst halt mit einer passenden Sattelstütze das sehr kurze Sitzrohr kompensieren und den Antrieb umbauen damit es einigermaßen möglich ist. Hinten eine 11-36 Kassette, vorne ein 30-32 Kettenblatt und vor allem andere Reifen! So ist es bergauf zwar noch immer eine Quälerei aber man kommt relativ flache Uphills hoch wenn man dicke Beine hat.  

Ich denke aber dass das Torque EX besser zu deinem Einsatzgebiet passt.


----------



## Thiel (6. Oktober 2014)

Kauf dir das Torque EX. Ist tausend mal besser zum Touren. 
Die Geometrie ist einfach viel bequemer und deine Kraft wird besser in Vortrieb umgewandelt. Man kann damit auch alles im Bikepark machen, nur etwas langsamer eben. Gut, vielleicht den höchsten Drop dann auch auslassen


----------



## trbs (6. Oktober 2014)

Also im Grund geht da um vielleicht 10-20 fahrten über die Straße / Waldwege ... nie länger als 5-10km.

_______

Hatte mich so in das DHX verliebt


----------



## MA85 (6. Oktober 2014)

Lass es! Kauf dir ein gescheites enduro! Mim dhx bekommt man aufm Graden schon das Kotzen weil die sitzpisition/stehposition alles andere als zum pedalieren geeignet is!


----------



## Dice8 (6. Oktober 2014)

MA85 schrieb:


> Lass es! Kauf dir ein gescheites enduro! Mim dhx bekommt man aufm Graden schon das Kotzen weil die sitzpisition/stehposition alles andere als zum pedalieren geeignet is!



Genauso ist es. Entweder ein (Super-)Enduro das den kompletten Einsatzbereich mit Kompromissen abdeckt oder halt 2 Bikes ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## Keule123 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo hat jemand eine schlechte Erfahrung mit den Laufräder Sun Ringle Charger Expert gemacht?


----------



## Weld (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich glaube so ziemlich jeder (mich eingeschlossen) kann ein Liedchen davon singen.
Schmeiß die dinger am besten gleich raus, schau das du noch ein paar tacken für bekommst, und kauf dir gescheite.
Ich hab jetzt nen dicken 8er vorne drin und muss jetzt nen neuen LRS kaufen. Wenn dann schmeiß ich gleich beide LR raus


----------



## Dice8 (7. Oktober 2014)

trbs schrieb:


> Also im Grund geht da um vielleicht 10-20 fahrten über die Straße / Waldwege ... nie länger als 5-10km.
> 
> _______
> 
> Hatte mich so in das DHX verliebt



Btw, das Whipzone ist seit heute ausverkauft.


----------



## trbs (7. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Btw, das Whipzone ist seit heute ausverkauft.


 nicht erst seit heute  Ich warte auf Ende Okt. da kommt das neue. 
Es ging ja grundsätzlich um die Frage.... DH Bike Alltagstauglich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe , meine Hinterrad kam Heute vom zentrieren und speichen nachziehen wieder , als ich es Eingebaut habe und Test gehfahren bin hat auf einmal meine Hinterrad Bremse (Avid Elixir 7 Trail)beim Bremsen angefangen wie verrückt zu quietschen . 
Woran kann das liegen ? Wie kann ich das Beheben ?
ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe , da Ich Morgen nach Winterberg wollte .


----------



## MA85 (7. Oktober 2014)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend Hilfe , meine Hinterrad kam Heute vom zentrieren und speichen nachziehen wieder , als ich es Eingebaut habe und Test gehfahren bin hat auf einmal meine Hinterrad Bremse (Avid Elixir 7 Trail)beim Bremsen angefangen wie verrückt zu quietschen .
> Woran kann das liegen ? Wie kann ich das Beheben ?
> ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe , da Ich Morgen nach Winterberg wollte .


Beläge und oder Scheibe sind nass geworden. Auch wenn alles wieder trocken is quietscht es noch bis man paar mal kräftig gebremst hat. Hast du jetz Angst das dein winterberg Ausflug an ner quietschenden bremse scheitert?;-P


----------



## Flying_legend (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein  , aber seitdem das rad wieder drin ist greift die auch so schlecht  , der Bremsgriff lässt sich nur noch mit viel Kraft aufwand zudrücken und das Hinterrad blockiert erst wenn der Hebel fast am Lenker ist


----------



## Symion (7. Oktober 2014)

Öl/Fett auf Scheibe und oder Belägen.


----------



## Flying_legend (7. Oktober 2014)

Wieso das ? genau das soll man doch nicht machen ?


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2014)

Korrekt, du hast es aber vielleicht drauf oder Luft in der Bremse. 

Es gibt dazu mind. eine Millionen Beiträge im Forum


----------



## Flying_legend (7. Oktober 2014)

Is Ok


----------



## Dice8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Die 2015er Modelle sind bestellbar! Gibt auch nur noch die Modelle mit DC.


----------



## dario88 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub ich lasse meins schwarz lackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (9. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefallen die zweifarbig geteilten Schriftzüge garnicht. Dhx in rot is auch net schön (schonmal live als Prototyp gesehen) der Schwarze rahmen is Mega aber am Ende wär mir das doch etwas zu trist für nen downhiller!
Passt zwar nicht hier rein aber habt ihr mal das spectral cf. Gesehen? Da kostet das teuerste 7499€!!! 
Da is Canyon aber sehr selbstbewusst mit, weil ma im ernst, wer kauft denn bitte ein Versender Rad für 7500€? Also für die Kohle bekommt man auch vom radladen im Nachbarort nen enduro mit highend und kann sogar noch einiges am Preis handeln, was bei Canyon ja net geht......!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (9. Oktober 2014)

Der elektronische Krempel ist eben teuer an dem Bike. Das wird schon verkauft werden, sie dir sicher. Die Leute wollen mehr Kabel an den Bikes haben


----------



## Toni ES5 (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Geodaten können aber nicht passen, 430 mm Reach bei Größe L hatte glaube
ich das 2014 Modell.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Die Geodaten können aber nicht passen, 430 mm Reach bei Größe L hatte glaube
> ich das 2014 Modell.


Stimmt. Sollten die 2015er nicht länger werden?

Reachwerte der 2014er Modelle waren: S: 394, M: 404, L: 430. Identisch zu den 2015ern.


----------



## frdrchrfr (9. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Sollten die 2015er nicht länger werden?
> 
> Reachwerte der 2014er Modelle waren: S: 394, M: 404, L: 430. Identisch zu den 2015ern.



Habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert. Die geodaten sind noch die alten. Beim 2015er Modell haben sie sich geändert. Die Website ist aber noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## dario88 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wofür länger wenn 26" bleibt ?
Gerade das l ist doch sehr agil mit den Werten und trotzdem laufruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (9. Oktober 2014)

Die sind Dreist !! von Sun ringle Charger expert auf Dtswiss Fr 600 und von X9 auf XO1DH


----------



## Dice8 (9. Oktober 2014)

frdrchrfr schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert. Die geodaten sind noch die alten. Beim 2015er Modell haben sie sich geändert. Die Website ist aber noch nicht aktualisiert.



Die neuen Geodaten sind online. Der Reach beträgt nun beim S: 400, M: 430, L: 460. Lange Eimer.


----------



## MA85 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich froh das ich ein 14er dhx hab! Hatte mich schon gewundert warum der Rahmen auf den Produktfotos so anders ausschaut. Dachte schon die hätten versehentlich ein L geknipst.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_legend (9. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir emand einen DH LRS satz empfehlen ?


----------



## Flying_legend (9. Oktober 2014)

jemand *


----------



## Weld (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch am suchen. Ich neige aktuell dazu, einen Satz bei Speerlaufräder.de zu bestellen. Sollen echt gut sein. 480 € sind zwar happig, aber wenn sie halten... (ich weiß, Dellen usw. lassen sich auch bei den teuersten LR nicht vermeiden)
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Freeride  und kein DH. Dafür aber Drops und größere Sprünge, die evtl. nicht unbedingt immer perfekt gelandet werden (ich übe noch  )


----------



## fraggler (9. Oktober 2014)

@Flying_legend
mavic ex 721 mit hope pro 2 evo nabe.

ist hier auch als "Forum-Laufradsatz" empfohlen.


----------



## Flying_legend (9. Oktober 2014)

Danke , und welche speichen und Nippel ?


----------



## Iconx (10. Oktober 2014)

Würde eher auf eine Kombo Spank Spike AL 35 + Hope Pro Evo Naben &  Sapim Race Speichen + Polyax Nippel gehen. Finde der 721 ist einfach zu schwer für das was er leistet - also recht geringe Innenweite. Da sind die Spanks deutlich besser - und auch aus eigener Erfahrung fast unzerstörbar. Meine habe ich letztes Jahr bei bikelädle für um die 420 Euro geholt, nach einer Saison kein Schlag oder sonstwas drin.


----------



## Thiel (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich wüsste auch nichts was für die veraltete 721 sprechen würde. Fahre auch die Spike Evo35 mit etwas über 100kg und die halten. 
Funktioniert auch Tubeless ohne Probleme mit diversen Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (10. Oktober 2014)

Die Spank Lrs hören sich sehr vielversprechend an , ich denke mal fürs erste fahr mit meinen charger expert schlappen weiter , hatte bis jetzt nix außer speichen nachziehen daran machen lassen müssen . Aber ich werde aufjedenfall auf die spank zurück greifen .


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die neuen Geodaten sind online. Der Reach beträgt nun beim S: 400, M: 430, L: 460. Lange Eimer.


 
Ich bin froh drum. Als Sitzriese ist der verlängerte Reach ein Segen. Und wirklich lang ist die Möhre auch nicht. Wenn Du Dir die Torque EX anschaust (390,440,490) muss ich zum L greifen. ich fahre mein EX in M und bin da schon was den Reach angeht am unteren Limit.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. Oktober 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich bin froh drum. Als Sitzriese ist der verlängerte Reach ein Segen. Und wirklich lang ist die Möhre auch nicht. Wenn Du Dir die Torque EX anschaust (390,440,490) muss ich zum L greifen. ich fahre mein EX in M und bin da schon was den Reach angeht am unteren Limit.
> 
> Besten Gruß


Du verwechselst hier Reach mit Sitzrohrlänge


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Oktober 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier Reach mit Sitzrohrlänge


 
Tatsächlich...sorry...bin in der Zeile verrutscht.
				   S	M	L
Torque EX:   391,407,436 
Torque DHX: 400,430,460

Meine Aussage wird sich dadurch vielleicht ändern...ich muss mal auf beide M und L sitzen. Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Oktober 2014)

Wow, das DHX Rockzone ist ja mal optisch sowie preislich ein Kracher Geworden! Eigentlich brauche ich es nicht, aber die Versuchung ist echt groß.


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2014)

Canyon hat einen neuen Kunden gewonnen...
Habe gestern ein Glory und ein Demo 8.2 gefahren. Eigentlich sollte es ein "Parkbike" werden, aber das Demo war genau, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Das Torque 2015 wurde nochmal angepasst und es passt jetzt perfekt für mich.
Hat jetzt den gleichen Reach wie mein Nicolai, der Hinterbau ist etwas kürzer und der LW 1,5-2,0% flacher, genau wie ich es will. Die Rahmen sind totschick und die Ausstattung ist einfach frech. Komplett Zee (AUCH BREMSE!!!!), dtswiss FR600 Felgen und Hope Cockpit, wie geil ist das bitte? Für 2099€ ich lachmich tot! Und dann die geilen Rahmenfarben, kann mich gar nicht entscheiden. Bei Bedarf lässt man dann vielleicht noch Gabel/Dämpfer tunen, baut nach Verschleiß noch bissige Bremsbeläge rein und das Teil kann einfach alles.

Weiß jemand, wo das nächste Testevent stattfindet?


----------



## canelon (12. Oktober 2014)

Hope cockpit? Ist das nicht spank spike?


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie komm ich denn von spank auf hope...  Ja meine natürlich Spank,


----------



## Weld (12. Oktober 2014)

Da meine Charger Expert mehr oder weniger Schrott sind schau ich mich gerade nach nem neuen LRS um. 
Meint ihr zwischen Spank Spike 35 AL (570g), ZTR Flow EX (497g) und WTB i25 (490g) liegt viel Unterschied in der Steifigkeit/ Stabilität und Haltbarkeit? Sören von Speerlaufräder hat mir die letzten beiden als leichtere Alternative zu den Spank vorgeschlagen. Bin mir unsicher, welche für mich die richtige Felge ist. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Freeride/ Park (weite Sprünge und hohe Drops, ab und zu verpatze Landungen) und hin und wieder ein bisschen Downhill. Welche würdet/ könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (12. Oktober 2014)

Nimm die Spank, zu den WTB kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber zu den Notubes. Super Felge, für ein AM oder Enduro Rad oder am Bigbike wenn der Fahrer einen sehr sauberen Fahrstil hat. Die Spank wird dir am meisten verzeihen.


----------



## Flying_legend (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand hier im Forum an seinem DHX einen 203mm Bremsscheibe nachgerüstet ?


----------



## Dice8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier im Forum an seinem DHX einen 203mm Bremsscheibe nachgerüstet ?


Ja, ich.


----------



## Flying_legend (14. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Link von dem Adapter schicken , Ich verzweifle hier noch , ich wäre dir sehr verbunden .


----------



## Dice8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Für hinten, Shimano?


----------



## Dice8 (14. Oktober 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-p14595/

Du brauchst den Adapter "VR Postmount auf Postmount". Dann bist du aber erst bei 200mm. Die letzten 3mm musst du jeweils mit einer 1,5mm dicken Unterlegscheibe zwischen Adapter und Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen ausgleichen. Das sieht dann so aus:





Es soll aber auch dieser Adapter von Magura direkt für 203mm i.V. mit der PM7 Bremsaufnahme passen. Ich selbst habe es nicht ausprobiert. 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...a-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7-VR203mm-Postmount-p22032/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielen dank für den ausführlichen Bericht , 
Ich denke ich probiere Lieber deine Variante  , wo bekommt man die Unterlege Scheiben her ? oder kann man da so herkömliche aus der Werkzeug kiste nehmen ?


----------



## Dice8 (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe die aus dem Baumarkt. Sind 0815 Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Weld (15. Oktober 2014)

Fährt hier jemand die Spank Spike 35 Felgen in seinem Torque und kann mir sagen ob das mit 2,5er Maxxis Reifen am Hinterbau passt oder zu eng wird? Die aktuellen Charger Expert haben laut meinen Recherchen 28 mm Aussenbreite, die Spikes haben eine Maulweite von 30 mm. Kann das passen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja hab die Felgen drauf. Passt.


----------



## smlyyy (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht leicht Offtopic; Ich habe mich, nach dem Wochenende in Winterberg, vom Torque EX Vertride zum DHX Flashzone '15 ziehen lassen.

Rahmen sollte ja, größtenteils, dem 2014'er gleichen. Hat hiermit jemand Erfahrung in verschiedenen Parks gemacht? (Vom Harz bis Saalbach / Serfaus. Spicak etc.) 

Über einen kleinen Pro / Contra Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich sehr erfreut. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
So far,
smlyyy


----------



## Dice8 (15. Oktober 2014)

Erfahrung mit dem DHX generell in Parks oder Erfahrungen im Bezug auf den Unterschied zwischen dem EX und DHX im Park?


----------



## smlyyy (15. Oktober 2014)

War vielleicht etwas doof von mir ausgedrückt, sorry. 

Generell DHX in Parks. Ist ja schon recht lang / tief.


----------



## Flying_legend (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde mein Rockzone 14´im Park recht gut , das einzigste was mir leicht negativ aufgefallen ist , ist das die Wendigkeit nicht so dolle ist .


----------



## tommyfufzich (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi, dazu hätte ich auch mal eine Frage: Ich habe eine Torque EX Gapstar aus 2013 und da ich doch mittlerweile recht viel im Park fahre überlege ich, speziell dafür noch ein DHX Whipzone dazuzuholen. Meint ihr, das macht Sinn, oder sind die Bikes zu ähnlich?


----------



## Dice8 (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Bikes sind mMn zu ähnlich wobei man den Unterschied definitv im Park merkt. Sinniger finde ich die Zweibike-Kombination von Enduro (z.B. Tyee oder Strive) und Torque DHX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du das 14er Gapstar mit Fox 36 und DBair meinst, das fährt ein Kumpel von mir ohne Probleme im Park. Ist meiner Meinung nach richtig quirlig und will in die Luft (so kams mir bei einem Tausch in Winterberg letztens jedenfalls vor). 
Kommt halt drauf an was du im Park fährst. Eher FR (Sprünge, Flow, paar Drops) dann ist es völlig ausreichend, wenn du aber lieber auf richtiges (ich meine schon richtiges) DH Geballer stehst, wäre es eine überlegung wert.


----------



## tommyfufzich (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen. Es ist das 13er Gapstar mit DB Air und Lyrik RC2 DH. Klar, ein Strive oder vielleicht sogar Spectral + ein DHX wäre natürlich optimal. Aber das EX jetzt zu verkaufen und direkt zwei neue Bikes zu holen wäre mir momentan zu krass. Hatte damals halt nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau gesucht, und eigentlich ist das EX dafür ja nicht schlecht. Mittlerweile zieht es mich aber doch immer mehr auf die angesprochenen "richtigen" Downhillstrecken und ich fahre auch gerne mal größere Obstacles wie Roadgaps etc. Deswegen überlege ich, ob ich dem Bike mit dieser Beanspruchung dauerhaft einen Gefallen tue.


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2014)

So lange die Federelemente nicht regelmäßig pro Bike Park Besuch durchschlagen und du nicht extra mit nur 10 % Sag fährst, sollte alles halten.
Die Laufräder sind ggf. nur die Schwachstelle.


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-p14595/
> 
> Du brauchst den Adapter "VR Postmount auf Postmount". Dann bist du aber erst bei 200mm. Die letzten 3mm musst du jeweils mit einer 1,5mm dicken Unterlegscheibe zwischen Adapter und Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen ausgleichen. Das sieht dann so aus:
> 
> ...



Magura passt, hab ich auch verbaut.


----------



## Flying_legend (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Bresmsattel befestigungen ( ich weiß nicht genau wie die korrkte Bezeichnung ist , ich meine die öffnungen am bremsattel wo die Schrauben durchkommen ) sind  gerade  , muss die Aufnahme des Adapters dannn nicht auch gerade sein damit der nich schief ist ?


----------



## Fire578 (17. Oktober 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Tatsächlich...sorry...bin in der Zeile verrutscht.
> S	M	L
> Torque EX:   391,407,436
> Torque DHX: 400,430,460
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig, dass bei den 2015 DHX einfach der Reach um 30mm länger geworden ist und ansonsten die Geo gleich geblieben ist? Also nur der Hauptrahmen 30mm verlängert wurde, wodurch natürlich auch der Radstand entsprechen länger wird. Hat jemand die 2014 Daten zum vergleichen?

Ich bin das 2014 Rockzone in L vor 3 Wochen in Lac Blanc gefahren. Das kam mir auf dem Parkplatz schon sehr kurz vor. Aber im Park ging das Teil wie die wilde Sau 

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hier die Geo aus dem 2014er Katalog von Canyon.


----------



## smlyyy (17. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand einen Info dazu, welche Dämpfergröße / Feder verbaut ist? 
Überlege mir direkt eine Titanfeder zu kaufen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Dice8 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Federhärte wird sicherlich wieder abhängig von der bestellten Rahmengröße sein. DHX 14 in M hatte z.B. eine 400er Feder. Einbaulänge ist 241/76.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Die verbauten sun ringle aus dem dhx 14 sind ja bekanntermaßen nicht der Hammer. Ich will mir jetzt die Spank Spike 35 mit Hope Naben zulegen. Leider bin ich mir bei der Farbfindung unsicher. Denkt ihr die roten Felgen passen zum atomic gray des Dhx. Oder lieber nur rote Nabe und schwarze Felge. Oder ganz andere Farbe? Hat jemand vielleicht schon sein atomic gray mit andersfarbigem Laufradsatz ausgestattet?


----------



## smlyyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Grau und Rot? Glaube nicht, dass das "stimmig" aussieht. Aber ein Hingucker auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Weld (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab die Tage bei speer bestellt: schwarze hope pro 2 evo, schwarze speichen, schwarze spank spike und goldene nippel als akzent passend zum CCDB. Bin soo gespannt wies aussieht. Kann dann berichten bzw ein Bild posten. Hab auch Atomic Grey.


----------



## _sebastian (19. Oktober 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Grau und Rot? Glaube nicht, dass das "stimmig" aussieht. Aber ein Hingucker auf alle Fälle.


Das fürchte ich auch. Habe rote Pedale und bin mir nicht sicher ob mir das gefällt. 



Weld schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage bei speer bestellt: schwarze hope pro 2 evo, schwarze speichen, schwarze spank spike und goldene nippel als akzent passend zum CCDB. Bin soo gespannt wies aussieht. Kann dann berichten bzw ein Bild posten. Hab auch Atomic Grey.


Auf jeden Fall. Danke.


----------



## smlyyy (21. Oktober 2014)

Morgens bei der Post abholen, in die Wohnung schleppen und dann erst einmal arbeiten gehen .. Nervt. 

Ist das DHX Flashzone '15.


----------



## canelon (21. Oktober 2014)

Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (21. Oktober 2014)

Hier das "Endprodukt". 
Für die Handyquali entschuldigt sich jeder, daher unterlasse ich das mal.

Der Raw Rahmen sieht in natura sehr, sehr nice aus.
Griffe werden gegen ODI Rogue in Schwarz getauscht, was sonst noch kommt - mal sehen. 
Aufkleber kommen natürlich noch ab, ebenso der "Chainguard" (?!) hinten an der Kassette. 

Sonst irgendwelche Tipps zum DHX, was man gleich tauschen kann / sollte? (Schrauben, Lager o.Ä.)

Am Wochenende geht es direkt nach Braunlage / St. Andreasberg, hoffe ich bekomme die Bremsen vorher noch eingebremst. 

So far,
smlyyy


----------



## MoPe. (21. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön !

Klebe dir noch die Kettenstrebe,und die Stellen wo diverse Züge/Leitungen kontakt zum Rahmen haben ( vor allem am Sitzrohr) ab, sonst gibt es hässliche Scheuerstellen


----------



## Weld (21. Oktober 2014)

Und das Unterrohr! Kettenstebe ist aber auch sehr wichtig, die ist als allererstes vorller Macken. Sowohl das Stück zwischen Gummischutz und Kurbel als auch unten.


----------



## smlyyy (22. Oktober 2014)

Um die Kettenstrebe werde ich nen' Schlauch (zumindest einen Teil / Streifen davon) wickeln. 
Unterrohr muss ich mal schauen was es da gibt an sinnvollen Möglichkeiten, ein Teil ist ja schon abgeklebt.

Grad bzgl. des Saint Triggers nachgefragt, hier wird in der Teile-Liste online auf die 810er Anleitung verwiesen. Wäre schade gewesen, ohne i-Spec B Möglichkeit. Ist aber glücklicherweise der 820er verbaut. 


P.S.: Auch wenn dies hier sicher ungelesen bleibt von den Canyon Mitarbeitern, aber ich bin - was den "Chat"-Service angeht, total begeistert.  Immer SEHR freundlich & hilfsbereit.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist dein Flashzone in M oder L?


----------



## smlyyy (22. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ist dein Flashzone in M oder L?


Dat' ist L. Bin 1,88m & wiege um die 100kg exkl. Ausrüstung.
Ist eine 400er Feder verbaut, evtl. hole ich mir hier noch eine 450er.


----------



## mario1982 (23. Oktober 2014)

Aufkleber wegmachen?? Sind doch unterm lack oder?


----------



## mario1982 (23. Oktober 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Dat' ist L. Bin 1,88m & wiege um die 100kg exkl. Ausrüstung.
> Ist eine 400er Feder verbaut, evtl. hole ich mir hier noch eine 450er.



Hab eine 450neu die ich abgeben kann


----------



## smlyyy (23. Oktober 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Hab eine 450neu die ich abgeben kann



Sorry, eine 450er verbaut. War grad nicht Zuhause und mir schwebte irgendwie 400 im Kopf.  Und die 500er wollte ich mir bestellen, so rum ist es richtig. 

Und zu den Aufklebern; Ich meinte die Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr. ("Size L" und der "Stufe 5 Bike", oder was auch immer da stand. )
Denke die anderen Aufkleber würden eher als Decals bezeichnet werden. 

Hier mal ein Bild der Kettenstrebe. Ist mein erster Versuch mit einem Schlauch, hoffe das hält so.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ist die 2015er team boxxer besser oder schlechter als die vom Vorjahr.


smlyyy schrieb:


> Sorry, eine 450er verbaut. War grad nicht Zuhause und mir schwebte irgendwie 400 im Kopf.  Und die 500er wollte ich mir bestellen, so rum ist es richtig.
> 
> Und zu den Aufklebern; Ich meinte die Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr. ("Size L" und der "Stufe 5 Bike", oder was auch immer da stand. )
> Denke die anderen Aufkleber würden eher als Decals bezeichnet werden.
> ...


Geh unten noch weiter vor , also zwischen kettenblatt und strebe . Da schlägt die kette auch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2014)

Dazu musst du die kurbel abmachen. Würde dann bei Gelegenheit auch gleich mal schauen ob genug fett im tretlager ist. War bei mir nämlich nicht beim 2014 dhx und nach 2 monaten lager futsch :/ wenn du presswerkzeug für die lager hast dann kontrolliere sie am besten gleich alle


----------



## smlyyy (24. Oktober 2014)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Dazu musst du die kurbel abmachen. Würde dann bei Gelegenheit auch gleich mal schauen ob genug fett im tretlager ist. War bei mir nämlich nicht beim 2014 dhx und nach 2 monaten lager futsch :/ wenn du presswerkzeug für die lager hast dann kontrolliere sie am besten gleich alle



Danke für den Tipp! Werde die Kurbel und das Tretlager dann einmal ausbauen - dann komme ich auch an das letzte Stück Kettenstrebe an. Presswerkzeug besitze ich leider nicht, hätte aber auch zuviel Sorge da was kaputt zu machen. Werd mal gucken ob ich jmd. finde der mir da helfen kann.


----------



## Fire578 (24. Oktober 2014)

Laut dem Test hier auf mtb-news soll die Boxxer Team noch besser funktionieren als die r2c2. Die Charger Dämpfung soll besser sein als die Mission Control Einheit der r2c2. 

Ausprobiert hab ich es aber selbst nicht.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2014)

Morgen kriegt mein baby warscheinlich einen neuen besitzer. könnt heulen! so ein geiles bike, aber ich will einfach mal eine L probieren. Glaube das es noch etwas mehr ruhe reinbring


----------



## No_Limit88 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo 
Hat jemand die Maße vom schaft der boxxer aus dem canyon torque dhx 2014? will meine jetzt nicht ausbauen und messen. 
Gruß Niklas


----------



## cantonnett (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgen erste ausfahrt


----------



## cantonnett (31. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand ob die gabel beim dropzone 170 oder 180 mm hat?
Wenn ich ein paar mal einfedere gucken die rohre ca 175 mm weit raus aber ich kann sie dann ein stück rausziehen und dann sind es 180. Ist das normal


----------



## Dice8 (31. Oktober 2014)

cantonnett schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die gabel beim dropzone 170 oder 180 mm hat?
> Wenn ich ein paar mal einfedere gucken die rohre ca 175 mm weit raus aber ich kann sie dann ein stück rausziehen und dann sind es 180. Ist das normal


Die hat 180mm. Bist du zufällig relativ leicht und hast dementsprechend wenig Luft in der Gabel?


----------



## cantonnett (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab jetzt 80 psi drin und jetz ist es auch besser. allerdings lässt sie sich immernoch rausziehen. Ist 80 psi wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Laut dem Test hier auf mtb-news soll die Boxxer Team noch besser funktionieren als die r2c2. Die Charger Dämpfung soll besser sein als die Mission Control Einheit der r2c2.
> 
> Ausprobiert hab ich es aber selbst nicht.


 
Das mit der Boxxer Team kann ich so komplett bestätigen. Unter anderem getestet im neuen Rage.


----------



## MangoHenry (1. November 2014)

Hab heute bekommen!  

Bloß das X01 Schaltwerk macht Geräusche - es rattert (siehe meine Videos). 

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2014)

Kurzes Feedback zum X9 Schaltwerk und den reißenden Schaltzügen. Trotz nun korrekt eingestellter Schaltwerksdämpfung reißen die Züge weiterhin! Werde wohl auf ein ZEE wechseln damit das endlich aufhört.


----------



## MA85 (1. November 2014)

Jo bei mir auch. Dauert allerdings jetz einige Einsätze lang!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (2. November 2014)

Noch eine andere Frage. Ich suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Whipzone da nach einem erfolgreichen Gabeltuning das Heck im Vergleich zur Gabel nun deutlich schlechter arbeitet. Der Kage RC arbeitet "ok" aber bei zerbombten Strecken mit u.a. vielen Bremswellen verhärtet er und gibt alles an die Beine weiter. Ich liebäugle mit einem Vivid R2C coil. Ist der deutlich besser als der Kage RC? Oder doch CCDB Coil? Gerne auch andere Alternativen. Einen Luftdämpfer möchte ich nicht.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (2. November 2014)

Moin 
Und zwar werde ich übern Winter ein bisschen an meinem Torque ( Whipzone) rumbasteln  Und zwar aus dem Grund weil es mir teilweise auf Downhill 
Strecken so vorkommt dass mir das Cockpit sprich Lenker und Vorbau ein bisschen zu niedrig ist... bzw ich mich ein wenig ducken muss.. Es nervt jetzt nicht ultra mäßig aber ein bisschen höher wäre Super 

Überlegt habe ich mir einen Renthal Fatbar mit 20-30mm Rise zu verbauen.. nur wiegt mir die Aluminium Version vom Lenker ein paar Gramm zu viel.. Ich bin ein übelster "Gewichtsjunkie" wenn es ums verbauen neuer Parts oder dergleichen geht ( bin nur dann zufrieden wenn das Bike in Summe Gewicht verliert   auch wenns nur 12g sind!! xD )...  

Desweiteren hab ich mir Überlegt den Vorbau ( Spank Spike direct mount ) gegen einen Renthal Integra zu tauschen.. ^^ 
( Der passt vom Gewicht perfekt ich spare 12g )..

Jetzt zu meiner Frage  xD :

Zahlt sich der Umbau aus ( Vorbau und Lenker )?? Und wenn ich mal nur den Vorbau oder den Lenker tausche verändert sich da etwas von der Höhe des Cockpits hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit ????? ( Hab im Bikemarkt nachgeschaut Vorbau kostet gebraucht 40€ Lenker kostet gebraucht 40€ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (2. November 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Moin
> Und zwar werde ich übern Winter ein bisschen an meinem Torque ( Whipzone) rumbasteln  Und zwar aus dem Grund weil es mir teilweise auf Downhill
> Strecken so vorkommt dass mir das Cockpit sprich Lenker und Vorbau ein bisschen zu niedrig ist... bzw ich mich ein wenig ducken muss.. Es nervt jetzt nicht ultra mäßig aber ein bisschen höher wäre Super
> 
> ...


Mir geht es genauso! Werde nen Lenker mit 30mm Rise testen. Allerdings keine renthalbar. Wird nen spank 800.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (2. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso! Werde nen Lenker mit 30mm Rise testen. Allerdings keine renthalbar. Wird nen spank 800.



Ah ok  Lass es mich dann wissen wenn du ihn getestet hast


----------



## MA85 (2. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage. Ich suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Whipzone da nach einem erfolgreichen Gabeltuning das Heck im Vergleich zur Gabel nun deutlich schlechter arbeitet. Der Kage RC arbeitet "ok" aber bei zerbombten Strecken mit u.a. vielen Bremswellen verhärtet er und gibt alles an die Beine weiter. Ich liebäugle mit einem Vivid R2C coil. Ist der deutlich besser als der Kage RC? Oder doch CCDB Coil? Gerne auch andere Alternativen. Einen Luftdämpfer möchte ich nicht.


Ich werde mir auch im Winter einen ccdb coil für mein whipzone besorgen! Der rc arbeitet zwar ganz ok. Aber seit ich die boxxer auf fast co3 umgebaut habe find ich das heck auch etwas unter motorisiert. Zumal mir einfach doch die highspeed druckstufe fehlt um etwas mehr Reserve bei heftigeren Landungen usw. Einstellen zu können. Und der ccdb coil soll ja wohl im dhx mit dem vorgeschriebenen grundsetup schön Super sein!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (2. November 2014)

Fährt keiner einen vivid R2C im DHX?


----------



## Weld (2. November 2014)

Neuer LRS ist endlich angekommen und eingebaut :3


----------



## trailbikesurfer (2. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback zum X9 Schaltwerk und den reißenden Schaltzügen. Trotz nun korrekt eingestellter Schaltwerksdämpfung reißen die Züge weiterhin! Werde wohl auf ein ZEE wechseln damit das endlich aufhört.


Mein Reden, Zee und Ruhe !


----------



## Djamos (3. November 2014)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen:
Ich habe die Schaltwerksklemmung wie beschrieben härter gemacht und der angerissene Zug ist immer noch im Einsatz.
Kettenschlagen ist komplett weg. Schaltperformance nach wie vor sehr hoch.
Habe inzwischen 8 Bikeparktage mit dem Torque hinter mir. (Nach dem 5. Tag Käfig nachgestellt).


----------



## xfn42 (4. November 2014)

Ich habe meins eingeschickt da es nach vorne durch geklappt ist. Das Austausch Schaltwerk funktioniert 1a


----------



## Chriese (4. November 2014)

Hätte mal eine  Frage zur Farbe. Raw Club ist die noch zum Schutz mit Klarlack lackiert?

Gruß an alle

Chriese


----------



## grobi59 (4. November 2014)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage. Ich suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Whipzone da nach einem erfolgreichen Gabeltuning das Heck im Vergleich zur Gabel nun deutlich schlechter arbeitet. Der Kage RC arbeitet "ok" aber bei zerbombten Strecken mit u.a. vielen Bremswellen verhärtet er und gibt alles an die Beine weiter. Ich liebäugle mit einem Vivid R2C coil. Ist der deutlich besser als der Kage RC? Oder doch CCDB Coil? Gerne auch andere Alternativen. Einen Luftdämpfer möchte ich nicht.





Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährt keiner einen vivid R2C im DHX?



Keine Wortmeldungen bzgl. Vivid R2C Coil im DHX? Der 2015er Vivid soll ja richtig fluffig sein wegen dem neuen "Counter Measure".
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen CCDB und R2C entscheiden......


----------



## Flying_legend (5. November 2014)

@Dice8 was ist mit ner DHX RC2 oder RC4 ?


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2014)

Wollte eigentlich bei Rock Shox bleiben oder halt CC.


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. November 2014)

Kann mal einer von euch die Überstandshöhe messen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (10. November 2014)

Servus Bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach nem neuen Lenker  Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen der 30mm Rise hat 780mm breit ist und nicht so viel wiegt.. Ich finde den Renthal Fatbar ziemlich gut aber ein paar Gramm weniger Gewicht wären Super


----------



## Dice8 (10. November 2014)

Leichter als die Fatbar wäre wohl nur Carbon. Ich glaube fast alle ALU Lenker mit dem Rise und der Breite wiegen an die 350g.
Ich selbst habe mir wie schonmal erwähnt den Spank Spike 800 Race mit 30mm Rise bestellt. Sollte morgen ankommen. 

Edit: Auch wenn mir die Fatbar optisch besser gefällt habe ich doch immer irgendwie den Freeride Lenkertest im Hinterkopf und deswegen den Spank bestellt.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2014)

was sagen die in dem Test denn über den Fatbar? Hab das leider nicht mitbekommen?
Dachte immer die Renthal-Produkte wären mit die stabilsten...


----------



## Weld (10. November 2014)

@sundawn77: er ist im belastungstest als erstes gebrochen :/


----------



## Dice8 (10. November 2014)

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/brechstangen/a23345.html#.VGEUX9m9Kc0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2014)

oha...wer hätte das gedacht
hab mir den Test jetzt nicht runtergeladen, aber da steht ja schon einiges...


----------



## mohlo (12. November 2014)

Aktuelles Torque DHX Video von Canyon. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## grobi59 (12. November 2014)

Das ist von letztem Jahr, als das DHX neu rauskam.


----------



## MangoHenry (13. November 2014)

Moin, 
wer fährt n CCDB im DHX und kann mir n Setup empfehlen? Bin mit dem Grundsetup von Canyon so gar nicht zufrieden (viel zu langsam!)..
Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 80kg und mag ne schnelle Zugstufe mit recht offener Druckstufe.. 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2014)

Mich würde auch mal eine gute Einstellung für den CCDB Coil interessieren. Wenn man die base Tunes vom FRX und DHX vergleicht so fällt auf der beim DHX deutlich mehr LSC und LSR gefahren werden soll. Ok, die Hinterbauen sind anders aber so verschieden?


----------



## grobi59 (14. November 2014)

Ich habe die HSC um eine Umdrehung erhöht =2,5 und 
den HSR um 0,25 verringert = 2,75

bei guten 90kg. 

Dadurch habe ich bei Landungen etwas mehr Reserve und bei Absprüngen popt es etwas mehr. 

Ich kann auch nur den Tipp geben, probiert die Veränderungen auf einer Strecke aus, die ihr blind fahren könnt damit ihr die Änderungen auch merkt. 
Des Weiteren funktionieren die Rädchen am CCDB tatsächlich, dh. maximal in 0,25 Umdrehungen Schritten und auch nur einzeln die Parameter verändern. Gerade beim HSR. Hier ne halbe Umdrehung rausgenommen und das Ding schießt euch mit einem dreifachen Vorwärtssalto aus dem Kicker raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich habe die HSC um eine Umdrehung erhöht =2,5 und
> den HSR um 0,25 verringert = 2,75
> 
> bei guten 90kg.
> ...


Was für eine Federhärte fährst du? Zufällig die 400er bei ca. 90kg Gesamtgewicht (inkl. Safetystuff)? 


Edit: Ich habe mich jetzt mal an den Spring Calculator von CC gehalten. Dieser empfiehlt mir eine 400er Feder bei 2 Umdrehungen Preload und 210mm Federweg beim DHX. Habe auch noch eine 450er von RS hier.


----------



## MangoHenry (14. November 2014)

Ok danke, werde ich mal probieren. 

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Dämpfer immer "schmatzt"?


----------



## Thiel (14. November 2014)

schmatzen darf er nicht. es sollt eher eine art rauschen oder pfeifen sein. 
zum testen den dämpfer rausnehmen, feder abmachen und in verschiedenen positionen ausfedern lassen. der kolben muss über den ganzen federweg gleichmäßig ausfahren - ohne ruckeln. man kann die lsc ruhig dafür etwas mehr reindrehen.

rock shox federn sind zu groß - nicht draufmachen.


----------



## grobi59 (14. November 2014)

@Dice8 

Standardhärte bei Größe L war 450, habe dann auf eine 475 Titanfeder gewechselt. Der calculator gibt meiner Meinung nach zu weiche Empfehlungen.


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2014)

Schonmal danke für die Info zur Feder. Dann besorge ich mir noch eine 450er CC. Hast du nur die HSC/HSR verändert oder auch die LSC/LSR in Richtung weicher/schneller?


----------



## grobi59 (15. November 2014)

Die low speed Einstellungen fand ich ok. 

Fang erstmal mit den high speed an. Da merkst du die größten Veränderungen. Du kannst auch mal zu viel drehen, DANN ABER SEHR VORSICHTIG FAHREN, damit du wirklich verstehst, was die Einstellungen verändern. 
Und wenn du weißt was bei welchen Knopf passiert, dann ist die Einstellung kinderleicht.


----------



## may (15. November 2014)

Hat jemand schonmal sein FRX eingeschickt um alle Lager am Rahmen wechseln zu lassen?
Wenn ja,  wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert und was hat es gekostet?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. November 2014)

may schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal sein FRX eingeschickt um alle Lager am Rahmen wechseln zu lassen?
> Wenn ja,  wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert und was hat es gekostet?
> 
> Danke schonmal.


Lad dir die Explosionszeichnung auf der HP runter dort stehn alle Lagerbezeichnungen drauf und bestell dann bei kugellagerexpress.de.
Da kostet dich dann der Satz etwa 15€ und zwei Stunden Arbeit. Bei Canyon geschätzt 50€ Materialkosten plus Stundenlohn und 4 Wochen Nerven


----------



## whurr (18. November 2014)

may schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal sein FRX eingeschickt um alle Lager am Rahmen wechseln zu lassen?
> Wenn ja,  wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert und was hat es gekostet?


Ich hatte mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt 89,95 für die Jahresinspektions plus Lagersatz plus Arbeitszeit für die Lager extra.
Das dürfte ein teuerer Spaß werden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. November 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt 89,95 für die Jahresinspektions plus Lagersatz plus Arbeitszeit für die Lager extra.
> Das dürfte ein teuerer Spaß werden.


Vergiss nit...plus 4 Wochen Wartezeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. November 2014)

Gibt es einen Grund dafür warum sich das Base Tune für den CCDB Air so massiv von der Coil Version im DHX unterscheidet? Der Rahmen ist ja der gleiche.


----------



## whurr (18. November 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt 89,95 für die Jahresinspektions plus Lagersatz plus Arbeitszeit für die Lager extra. Das dürfte ein teuerer Spaß werden.





schbiker schrieb:


> Vergiss nit...plus 4 Wochen Wartezeit


Also teuer und lang 
Wobei, dauert das im Winter auch wirklich so lange, wenn man vorher einen Termin macht?


----------



## Dice8 (25. November 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Moin
> Und zwar werde ich übern Winter ein bisschen an meinem Torque ( Whipzone) rumbasteln  Und zwar aus dem Grund weil es mir teilweise auf Downhill
> Strecken so vorkommt dass mir das Cockpit sprich Lenker und Vorbau ein bisschen zu niedrig ist... bzw ich mich ein wenig ducken muss.. Es nervt jetzt nicht ultra mäßig aber ein bisschen höher wäre Super
> 
> ...





Dice8 schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso! Werde nen Lenker mit 30mm Rise testen. Allerdings keine renthalbar. Wird nen spank 800.



Mein Umbau ist fertig. Es ist doch kein Spank 800 geworden sondern ein RaceFace Atlas in stealth mit 1.25" Rise. Desweiteren wurde der Rock Shox Kage RC gegen einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil getauscht. Letztes Wochenende konnte ich das neue Setup auch ausgiebig in Malmedy (BP Ferme Libert) testen und ich bin begeistert!

Die Höhe der Front gefällt mir deutlich besser. Der Unterschied zwischen dem RS Kage RC und dem CCDB sind Welten. Der Hinterbau schluckt alles nur so weg ohne zu verhärten. Einfach nur traumhaft und zusammen mit der MST Kartusche in der Boxxer ein verdammt gutes Fahrwerk. Und wie @grobi59 schon geschrieben hat, wenn man den CCDB erstmal verstanden hat ist das Einstellen kinderleicht.


----------



## Djamos (27. November 2014)

Lohnt es, sich Huber Buchsen für den Kage RC zu holen?
Ist der Unterschied stark spürbar?

Eigentlich bin ich mit der Hinterbauperformance zufrieden (klar bei so viel Federweg), die BoXXer RC ärgert mich da schon mehr.


----------



## MA85 (28. November 2014)

Für die Boxxer rc kann ich nur den co3 umbau von fast suspension empfehlen. Danach erkennst du die gabel nicht wieder!


Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (28. November 2014)

Djamos schrieb:


> Lohnt es, sich Huber Buchsen für den Kage RC zu holen?
> Ist der Unterschied stark spürbar?
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich mit der Hinterbauperformance zufrieden (klar bei so viel Federweg), die BoXXer RC ärgert mich da schon mehr.



Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten deine RC upzugraden:

- Charger Kartusche
- Fast Co3 Kartusche
- M-suspensiontech (MST) Boxxer Kartusche
- Dämpfung und Zugstufe einer R2C2

Auf Grund des Charger Hype ist der Gebrauchtpreis für die R2C2 Dämpfung/Zugstufe extrem gesunken. Beides geht zusammen für um die 120€ im Bikemarkt weg. Die Performance der R2C2 liegt unterhalb der Kartuschen (zumindest unterhalb der MST).

Im Zusammenspiel mit der Boxxer RC wirkt der Kage RC als "besser". Sobald du aber die Gabel sinnvoll upgradest wirst du merken das dass Heck nun (deutlich) schlechter arbeitet als die Front. So erging es mir zumindest als ich meine Boxxer RC auf die MST Kartusche umgebaut habe. Der Performance Unterschied zwischen Heck und Front war nun enorm. Den Kage RC habe ich mittlerweile durch eine Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil ersetzt. Für mich ist es nun das perfekte Fahrwerk.

Person A wird dir die Charger empfehlen, Person B wiederrum die Co3 und Person C die MST. 
Am besten du fährt, sofern möglich, alle "Optionen" mal testweise Probe und bildest dir deine eigene Meinung was für *dich* sinnvoll ist. Ich glaube nämlich das manch einer nach einem Upgrade auf R2C2 schon zufrieden ist.


----------



## MA85 (28. November 2014)

Glaube auch nicht das man den kage rc mit anderen Buchsen (besser) macht. 
Bei mir fliegt er im Winter auch raus und wird gegen dhx rc4 oder ccdb coil getauscht!


Ride hard


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. November 2014)

Auch ein sinnvolles Upgrade für ne Boxxer is ne Fox 40


----------



## Dice8 (29. November 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Auch ein sinnvolles Upgrade für ne Boxxer is ne Fox 40


Jein. Ich kenn da jemanden der ist von einer 40 auf ne Fast Boxxer gewechselt und bereut es keine Sekunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. November 2014)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Chris_87 (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Habe mir auch das dhx zugelegt. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt gestern ist mir aufgefallen das irgendetwas ausgelaufen ist am Rahmen unterhalb vom Dämpfer. 
Riecht ein wenig so wie wd40 und hat auch diese Konsistenz. Scheint das es am Dämpfer oben an der Hsc Schraube raus läuft. 

Schon mal vorgekommen das der Dämpfer undicht ist?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Dice8 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, so riecht Dämpfungsöl. Welchen Dämpfer hast du? 
Mach mal ein Foto von der undichten Stelle dann kann man sich mehr drunter vorstellen. 
Ich würde direkt bei Canyon anrufen zwecks Austauschdämpfer.


----------



## Chris_87 (2. Dezember 2014)

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität... 
Im ersten Bild sieht man aber wie das Dämpferöl schon den Rahmen runter gelaufen ist. 
Im zweiten sieht man wahrscheinlich nichts, aber es lief um die Schraube der Hsc raus. 
Ja werde nochmal bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Dice8 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ruf bei Canyon an und bitte um einen Austauschdämpfer. So wie ich das erkennen kann sifft dein Dämpfer bei dem HSC/LSC Versteller. Da ist irgend etwas undicht. Du hast die Versteller aber nicht überdreht, oder? Bedienungsanleitung vorher gelesen?


----------



## freeride_nrw (3. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei der Angabe der Settings des Dämpfers nicht auch relevant in welcher Position sich der Trackflip befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (3. Dezember 2014)

freeride_nrw schrieb:


> Ist bei der Angabe der Settings des Dämpfers nicht auch relevant in welcher Position sich der Trackflip befindet?


Ja ist es. Ich tippe einfach mal darauf das dabei als Standard von 210 lo ausgegangen wird.


----------



## Riding-Rick (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich will mir demnächst auch ein DHX holen, weis aber noch nicht welches. 2015er Whipzone vs. 2014er Dropzone, welches bevorzugt ihr und warum? Die Ausstattung ist vom 2014 natürlich deutlich besser, allerdings auch der Rahmen und die Geo älter....?!


----------



## cantonnett (5. Dezember 2014)

War auch am überlegen ob dropzone oder whipzone und hab mich fürs dropper entschieden da ich nicht nur im bikepark fahre und auch mal bergauf treten muss. Geht sogar ziemlich gut. Also wenn du nur bikepark fährst würde ich das whipzone nehmen. Sonst für auch mal berghoch kann ich das dropzone empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden
Ich glaube nicht dass die geo vom 14er groß anders ist


----------



## Fire578 (5. Dezember 2014)

cantonnett schrieb:


> War auch am überlegen ob dropzone oder whipzone und hab mich fürs dropper entschieden da ich nicht nur im bikepark fahre und auch mal bergauf treten muss. Geht sogar ziemlich gut. Also wenn du nur bikepark fährst würde ich das whipzone nehmen. Sonst für auch mal berghoch kann ich das dropzone empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden
> Ich glaube nicht dass die geo vom 14er groß anders ist




Das 2014er ist 3 cm kürzer im Reach.


----------



## MA85 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal das cane creek coil Base tune fürs dhx ausprobiert? Also mir kommt's sehr unbrauchbar viel zu langsam und sehr stark überdämpft vor. Sieht mir schon fast nach einem Fehler cane creek seist aus! Vom frx hingegen das passt ganz gut....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich dachte vorm ersten Bikeparkbesuch auch dass das Base Tune viel zu langsam und überdämpft seien muss. Ist es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht. Habe mich noch ein bisschen an @grobi59 ´s Setup orientiert und bin aktuell bei folgendem Setup gelandet:

HSC: 2,5
HSR: 2,75
LSC: 14
LSR: 16

Diese Setup bin ich mit fahrfertigen 92-94kg und einer 450x3.0 Feder gefahren wobei mir die Feder doch recht weich vorkam.
Aktuell habe ich eine 500x3.0 eingebaut und werden das oben genannte Setup erneut testen (bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht zu gekommen). ggf. muss ich die HSx und LSCx erneut ein bisschen anpassen auf Grund der härten Feder. Das weiß ich aber erst nach diversen Testfahrten im Park.


----------



## cantonnett (8. Dezember 2014)

welches setup fahrt ihr denn beim cane creek double barrel air beim dropzone


----------



## No_Limit88 (8. Dezember 2014)

Das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen  
Würde auch gerne mal ein anderes Setup ausprobieren^^


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt 2 verschiedene DHX von Kumpels probegefahren und mir kommt der CCDB in der Basetune Einstellung auch arg zäh und überdämpft vor.
Gefällt mir gar nit. Mir gefällt der Basetune am FRX, mit leichten Änderungen, weitaus besser


----------



## MA85 (8. Dezember 2014)

Also mir is das viel zu langsam. Wie gesagt vom frx das setup is im dhx auf den ersten Eindruck gut brauchbar. Versteh sowieso nicht warum die beiden sich sooo extrem unterscheiden! Klar ist der Hinterbau am dhx etwas anders von der Anlenkung ect. Aber die ausfeder Geschwindigkeit/ rebound is ja wirklich wie Tag und Nacht. Beim dhx setup kommt der dämpfer im Vergleich zum frx setup quasi fast garnicht wieder raus. Also ich kann mir die von mir oben bereits gezeigte dhx Vorschlag Tabelle nur als Fehler interpretieren. 


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

hat schon jemand die 2015 Version und kann mir seine Fahreindrücke schildern? 


Danke


----------



## cantonnett (8. Dezember 2014)

Ist das egal wie rum der Dämpfer eingebaut ist meiner kam so aber auf fotos die ich sehe ist er immer andersherum


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Dezember 2014)

cantonnett schrieb:


> Ist das egal wie rum der Dämpfer eingebaut ist meiner kam so aber auf fotos die ich sehe ist er immer andersherumAnhang anzeigen 341773


Wenn er nirgends anschlägt spricht nix dagegen ihn so zu lassen.
Ich fahr den in meinem Torque auch so rum.


----------



## cantonnett (8. Dezember 2014)

ok super danke


----------



## MA85 (9. Dezember 2014)

Beim air sogar besser. Zwecks Öl läuft zu Dichtungen 


Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr den anders herum.


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Dezember 2014)

Solange bei Nutzung des kompletten Federwegs nichts anschlägt, kannst du den Dämpfer einbauen wie du lustig bist.
Gibt einige, die ihn mit den Einstellknöpfen Richtung Hinterrad fahren, einfach um sie einfacher erreichen zu können.
Andere sind der Meinung, dass man mit der Kolbenstange nach hinten ein besseres Fahrverhalten hat, da erstens die Dichtungen immer im Öl stehen und zweitens weniger ungefederte Masse bewegt werden muss...
Was da jetzt wichtiger ist oder mehr Sinn mach, muss da glaube ich jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## cantonnett (9. Dezember 2014)

dann ist ja alles gut
über dem ausgleichsbehälter oder wie das ding heist ist ja sogar ein ausgang fürs kabel für die Sattelstütze. Der ist aus Gummi und ich glaube selbst wenn der Dämpfer an den Rahmen kommt, dann gegen das Gummi. Weiß nicht ob das von Canyon beabsichtigt war
Übrigens was fahrt ihr für griffe? Hab schon gehört odi rouge sollen ganz gut sein. Die Seriengriffe von Canyon finde ich nicht so dolle


----------



## Dice8 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ergon GE1. 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/GE1-Lenkergriffe-p38328/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den anders herum.



Du fährst nen Coil...der IST andersrum. Also fahrt ihr doch wieder gleich


----------



## Dice8 (9. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Du fährst nen Coil...der IST andersrum. Also fahrt ihr doch wieder gleich


Der passt auch anders herum rein. So sieht es aber schöner aus.


----------



## cantonnett (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Der passt auch anders herum rein. So sieht es aber schöner aus.



Klar gehts...ging aber um den Air


----------



## cantonnett (10. Dezember 2014)

mensch leute was habt ihr fürn setup im air


----------



## grobi59 (11. Dezember 2014)

Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantonnett (11. Dezember 2014)

ja geil. muss ich auch ma probieren


----------



## No_Limit88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nabend leute. 
Die bumper für die gabel wo schlagen die bei euch an den rahmen? 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## MA85 (11. Dezember 2014)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> Nabend leute.
> Die bumper für die gabel wo schlagen die bei euch an den rahmen?
> Grüße Niklas


Garnet. Am Rahmen sind doch bumper.


----------



## No_Limit88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Achso danke.Ich dachte die wären nur für den schaltzug.


----------



## MA85 (11. Dezember 2014)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> Achso danke.Ich dachte die wären nur für den schaltzug.


Ne sin auch als bumper konzipiert. Die bumper an den Standrohren Brauch man beim dhx nicht!


Ride hard


----------



## R4b3 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

was würdet ihr für ne Rahmengröße empfehlen bei folgenden Maßen.
Körpergröße 173cm, Schrittlänge 83cm. Also eher lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper. Das 2015er Modell ist ja im Reach ziemlich gewachsen. Hab bedenken das ein M Rahmen zu lang ist und tendiere eher zu S. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Was meint ihr?

Danke


----------



## Dice8 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde bei dir auch eher zu S tendieren wobei ich persönlich lieber kleine Rahmen mag! Ich fahre z.B. Das 2014er DHX in M (Reach ca 400mm) bei 1,82m. Habe auch eher lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper. Sofern die Möglichkeit besteht würde ich aber beide Größen Probe sitzen/fahren. Wie gesagt, ist auch alles eine Frage der eigenen persönlichen Vorliebe bzgl Rahmengröße.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Dezember 2014)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was würdet ihr für ne Rahmengröße empfehlen bei folgenden Maßen.
> Körpergröße 173cm, Schrittlänge 83cm. Also eher lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper. Das 2015er Modell ist ja im Reach ziemlich gewachsen. Hab bedenken das ein M Rahmen zu lang ist und tendiere eher zu S. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Was meint ihr?
> ...


Das diesjährige M scheidet wohl aus da der Reach in M auf 430mm angewachsen ist. Ein Kumpel hat den Kutter in L und die Karre is sowatt von lang das er mit seinen 1,85m mit dem M besser beraten gewesen wäre.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (13. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mein Umbau ist fertig. Es ist doch kein Spank 800 geworden sondern ein RaceFace Atlas in stealth mit 1.25" Rise. Desweiteren wurde der Rock Shox Kage RC gegen einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil getauscht. Letztes Wochenende konnte ich das neue Setup auch ausgiebig in Malmedy (BP Ferme Libert) testen und ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Die Höhe der Front gefällt mir deutlich besser. Der Unterschied zwischen dem RS Kage RC und dem CCDB sind Welten. Der Hinterbau schluckt alles nur so weg ohne zu verhärten. Einfach nur traumhaft und zusammen mit der MST Kartusche in der Boxxer ein verdammt gutes Fahrwerk. Und wie @grobi59 schon geschrieben hat, wenn man den CCDB erstmal verstanden hat ist das Einstellen kinderleicht.



Servus   Soo jetzt kann ich dir mal antworten  
Sehr gut stell mal ein Foto von deinem Bike rein 

Ich hab mir jetzt den Fatbar für 35€ im Bikemarkt gekauft und raufgeschraubt.. Testfahren konnte ich ihn noch nicht da es bei mir auf den Homespots schon Schnee hat.. Wo hast du den Umbau der Boxxer machen lassen ?? Ich werde meine Boxxer kommende Saison auch mal updaten  In Leogang ist mir besonders aufgefallen dass auf den ruppigen Pasagen im Bikepark der Dämpfer verhärtet und man die Schläge deutlich auf den Pedalen spürt was dazu führt dass man fast abrutscht .. Vllt werde ich den Dämpfer auch noch austauschen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1745778?page=3&in=set


----------



## MA85 (13. Dezember 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Servus   Soo jetzt kann ich dir mal antworten
> Sehr gut stell mal ein Foto von deinem Bike rein
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt den Fatbar für 35€ im Bikemarkt gekauft und raufgeschraubt.. Testfahren konnte ich ihn noch nicht da es bei mir auf den Homespots schon Schnee hat.. Wo hast du den Umbau der Boxxer machen lassen ?? Ich werde meine Boxxer kommende Saison auch mal updaten  In Leogang ist mir besonders aufgefallen dass auf den ruppigen Pasagen im Bikepark der Dämpfer verhärtet und man die Schläge deutlich auf den Pedalen spürt was dazu führt dass man fast abrutscht .. Vllt werde ich den Dämpfer auch noch austauschen
> ...


Ich kann das fast suspension co3 kit für die boxxer wärmstens empfehlen!


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> [...]
> .. Wo hast du den Umbau der Boxxer machen lassen ??
> [...]



Bei mir zuhause.  Der Einbau ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sehr gut stell mal ein Foto von deinem Bike rein
> [...]



Eins im aktuellen Aufbau habe in nur "in Action"


----------



## DerFreddy2 (13. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei mir zuhause.  Der Einbau ist kein Hexenwerk.



Cooles Foto   schaut gut aus !! 



MA85 schrieb:


> Ich kann das fast suspension co3 kit für die boxxer wärmstens empfehlen!
> 
> 
> Ride hard



Ok danke hab ich mir schon überlegt.. Warum genau findest du die CO3 Kartusche am besten ??


----------



## No_Limit88 (13. Dezember 2014)

So ich bin's nochmal. 
Mir ist eben aufgefallen das die Modelle mit DC gabel nur anschlagpuffer haben und meins war das Modell mit der SC Gabel da ich aber auf DC gewechselt hab hat mein rahmen keine. 
Wisst ihr ob man die bei canyon kaufen kann? 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## R4b3 (13. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das diesjährige M scheidet wohl aus da der Reach in M auf 430mm angewachsen ist. Ein Kumpel hat den Kutter in L und die Karre is sowatt von lang das er mit seinen 1,85m mit dem M besser beraten gewesen wäre.



War gestern bei Canyon. Nach Frage was für ne Rahmengröße passen würde meinter er gleich er tendiert zu S. Nach messen von Körpergröße und Schrittlänge war er sich noch sicherer. 

Bin dann M und S probe gefahren. M ist schon lang. Er meinte auch das ich auf dem M Rahmen meine Handgelenke zu stark anwinkele und es auf dem S besser aussieht. Der S Rahmen hat sich auch agiler angefühlt. Denke S passt besser. Jetzt muss ich mich noch entscheiden ob es das Torque wird oder vielleicht das YT Tues (YT empfiehlt auch nen S Rahmen). Tendiere aber schon mehr in Richtung Torque.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2014)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> So ich bin's nochmal.
> Mir ist eben aufgefallen das die Modelle mit DC gabel nur anschlagpuffer haben und meins war das Modell mit der SC Gabel da ich aber auf DC gewechselt hab hat mein rahmen keine.
> Wisst ihr ob man die bei canyon kaufen kann?
> Grüße Niklas



Schau mal in der Zubehörtüte nach. Da sollten eigentlich welche beiliegen.

Ansonsten kannst du die auch bei Canyon nachbestellen.

Artikelnummern: 

2x   A1043367 Impact damper E108-14
2x   A1044220 Screw


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2014)

R4b3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Jetzt muss ich mich noch entscheiden ob es das Torque wird oder vielleicht das YT Tues (YT empfiehlt auch nen S Rahmen).
> [...]



Welche Modelle bzw. Ausstattungsvarianten hast du beim Torque/TuEs im Auge?


----------



## R4b3 (13. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Welche Modelle bzw. Ausstattungsvarianten hast du beim Torque/TuEs im Auge?



Beim Torque das Rockzone, bei YT das Tues 2.0 Comp.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2014)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Beim Torque das Rockzone, bei YT das Tues 2.0 Comp.


Schwierige Entscheidung. ggf. würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch noch das Propain Rage 2 anschauen. Da stimmt auch der Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (13. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Schwierige Entscheidung. ggf. würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch noch das Propain Rage 2 anschauen. Da stimmt auch der Service.



Das Propain hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Bestimmt auch ein gutes Bike. Das Design ist halt nicht so meins.


----------



## No_Limit88 (13. Dezember 2014)

Also in der Tüte war nix dabei.
Dann muss ich sie wohl nachbestellen.
Danke dir.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Dezember 2014)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Beim Torque das Rockzone, bei YT das Tues 2.0 Comp.


Ich muß "leider" sagen das ich noch keinen besseren Downhiller als das Tues gefahren bin. Absolute Wohlfühlgeo und das Teil geht echt ab
Allerdings bin ich das Limited gefahren mit echt guten Federelementen. Beim Comp würde mich der Bos Dämpfer vom Kauf abhalten und als Boxxer Fan würde ich mich auch nit bezeichnen


----------



## R4b3 (13. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich muß "leider" sagen das ich noch keinen besseren Downhiller als das Tues gefahren bin. Absolute Wohlfühlgeo und das Teil geht echt ab
> Allerdings bin ich das Limited gefahren mit echt guten Federelementen. Beim Comp würde mich der Bos Dämpfer vom Kauf abhalten und als Boxxer Fan würde ich mich auch nit bezeichnen



Kannst du vielleicht beschreiben was dir im Gegensatz zum Torque besser gefallen hat. Wenn ich es in deinem Album richtig gesehen hab fährst du ein 2014er Modell. Hab mal die Geo vom 2015er mit dem Tues verglichen. Finde sie sind ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr persönlich gar kein DHX hab ein 13er FRX Flashzone. 
Hab aber bei meinen Jungs ne gute Auswahl an Testbikes bin jetzt vor kurzem das 14er DHX als Whipzone und als Flashzone und das Tues Ltd probe gefahren das 15er Rockzone in L von nem Kumpel brauch ich gar nit zu fahren weil die KIste so ultra lang geworden is das es hinten wie vorne nit passt.
Das Tues bügelt alles weg und is in Kurven trotzdem super agil und verspielt, das DHX is mir da teilweise etwas zu zäh vor allem wenns über Sprünge geht fehlt mir ganz klar der Pop. Das Ding versucht einfach alles zu schlucken. Evtl. müsste man da etwas an den Einstellungen am CCDB arbeiten.
Auf dem Tues hab ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt und bin mit dem Bike unsere Vereinsstrecke runter als hätte ich noch nie en anderes Bike gehabt mit dem DHX brauch ich da immer etwas.


----------



## MA85 (14. Dezember 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Cooles Foto   schaut gut aus !!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok danke hab ich mir schon überlegt.. Warum genau findest du die CO3 Kartusche am besten ??


Hab nicht gesagt das ich die am besten finde! Hab meine rc. Auf fast co3 umgebaut weil ich mit der rc im originalzustand extrem unzufrieden war. Mit der fast co3 Kartusche samt tuning abstreifen Incl. Schaumringe nicht wieder zu erkennen! 


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Dezember 2014)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> Also in der Tüte war nix dabei.
> Dann muss ich sie wohl nachbestellen.
> Danke dir.



Ruf mal ganz belanglos an und frag nach den Dingern.
Kannst ja ruhig sagen, dass die nicht dabei waren und du sie aber bräuchtest.

Die haben mir damals beim Kauf meines FRX auch vergessen das Einstellwerkzeug vom CCDB mit zu liefern.
Nach nem Anruf kams kostenlos 3 Tage später bei mir an!

MfG


----------



## No_Limit88 (15. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Ruf mal ganz belanglos an und frag nach den Dingern.
> Kannst ja ruhig sagen, dass die nicht dabei waren und du sie aber bräuchtest.
> 
> Die haben mir damals beim Kauf meines FRX auch vergessen das Einstellwerkzeug vom CCDB mit zu liefern.
> ...


Ja dann mach ich das mal. 
Danke dir 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## Chriese (17. Dezember 2014)

Laut (noch, soll wohl geändert werden) anders lautenden Informationen auf der Homepage ist bei dem Torque DHX Whipzone 2015 eine 180mm große Bremsscheibe hinten und das Schaltauge Nr.26 verbaut.
Gruß
Chriese


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Dezember 2014)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> Ja dann mach ich das mal.
> Danke dir
> Grüße Niklas



Wie schauts?
Hat das geklappt oder stellt sich Canyon da quer ?


----------



## MangoHenry (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab das DHX mit der neuen Boxer Team und roter Feder bei ca. 80kg Fahrgewicht. Hab das Gefühl die Gabel bietet nicht genug Endprogression, sie federt selbst bei soften Landungen recht weit ein und sie ist sogar schon einmal durchgeschlagen. Compression ändert daran nicht wirklich was. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## MangoHenry (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab das DHX mit der neuen Boxxer Team und roter Feder bei ca. 80kg Fahrgewicht. Hab das Gefühl die Gabel bietet nicht genug Endprogression, sie federt selbst bei soften Landungen recht weit ein und sie ist sogar schon einmal durchgeschlagen. Compression ändert daran nicht wirklich was. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Dice8 (17. Dezember 2014)

Härtere Feder testen.


----------



## MangoHenry (17. Dezember 2014)

Aber die rote ist doch eigentlich schon zu hart für mein Gewicht... mir geht es nur um die Endprogression.


----------



## No_Limit88 (17. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wie schauts?
> Hat das geklappt oder stellt sich Canyon da quer ?


Nabend. 
Ich kam bis jetzt noch nicht dazu bei canyon anzurufen, geb dir aber Bescheid wenn ich angerufen habe.


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Dezember 2014)

@MangoHenry 

Kannst du nicht den Bottum Out einstellen auf der Federseite ?
Ansonsten würde ich mal nachsehen, ob da wirklich die rote drin ist. Nur weil Canyon das sagt, muss die nicht da drin sein!

@No_Limit88 

Alles klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoHenry (18. Dezember 2014)

@Bike_Ride 
Bottom out kann man bei der neuen Boxxer von außen nicht einstellen. Hab nur Compressor und rebound.. 
Werd nachher mal reinschauen aber auch auf'm gabelcasting steht, dass sie rot sein soll


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Dezember 2014)

Dann hast du ne Boxxer RC bzw. Race wie sie mittlerweile wieder heißt.
Die schreiben auf das Casting, welche Feder drin ist ?!
Hab ich so noch nie gesehen...

Ich kann mir ja beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da die richtige Feder drin ist.
Ich bin Jahre lang ne Boxxer mit der roten Feder gefahren und das bei deutlich mehr als 80 KG und das war vollkommen ok.

Edit: Ich hab mir grade mal die Tabelle angesehen:

extra weich (bis 63 kg) silber
weich (63-72 kg) geld
mittel (73-85 kg) rot
hart (83-91 kg) blau
extra hart (über 91 kg) schwarz

Demnach müsste die rote also für dich passen. Da RockShox bei den Angaben, aus meiner Sicht, aber immer eine Nummer zu hoch ist, dürfte die bei dir auf keinen Fall durchschlagen. Ich bin wie gesagt teilweise mit nackigen 90-92kg noch die rote gefahren und da ist mir die nie durchgeschlagen. Das Bottomout-Gummi hält da eigentlich immer wirklich viel aus. 
Vielleicht ist das ja genau das, was dir fehlt. 

Kann jemand bestätigen das die Boxxer RC/Race nen Bottomout-Gummi hat und man es nur nicht einstellen kann?


----------



## MangoHenry (18. Dezember 2014)

Ne ist ne Boxxer Team, die hat im Vergleich zur Race die neue Dämpfungseinheit.. 
Bottom Out Gummi? Wo sitzt das?


----------



## MoPe. (18. Dezember 2014)

In der Feder sollte der Gummi sein.

Welche Feder verbaut ist steht auf dem Casting, höhe der Buchsen. Genau wie eine genaue Modellbezeichnung.


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Dezember 2014)

Ach schon mit Charger ? Das hatte ich ja total verdrängt, sorry!
Gut, so eine hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht in Live gesehen. Wusste nicht, dass die das mittlerweile auf die Gabel kleben, was für ne Feder verbaut ist.

Edit:

Nach dem Bild hier: 
http://revolutionmtb.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/AM_NZ_Life-140217-277.jpg
hat die neue kein BottomOut Gummi mehr.


----------



## Chris_87 (18. Dezember 2014)

Kann man sich aber auch nicht drauf verlassen... 
Medium steht drauf, soft ist drin


----------



## MangoHenry (18. Dezember 2014)

Also kann ich nichts machen um mehr Progression zu bekommen? Würd die Gabel dann verkaufen und ne Worldcup holen.. So macht das ja kein sinn


----------



## MoPe. (18. Dezember 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/01/rockshox-boxxer-2015-charger/



> Hauptänderung ist die angepasste Federkennlinie beim World Cup-Modell und einer “bottom out progression” via Luft im unteren Teil des Castings beim Team Modell. Bei der World Cup-Version ist die Kennlinie noch anpassbar über die bereits bekannten Tokens, die Team-Version begnügt sich hier mit einer festgelegten Voreinstellung.



Die Gabelbezeichnung, samt verbauter Federhärte steht, soweit ich weiß, schon recht Lange am Casting, ist aber recht unauffällig.




Chris_87 schrieb:


> Kann man sich aber auch nicht drauf verlassen...
> Medium steht drauf, soft ist drin



Wenn die Gabel neu von RockShox kommt sollte das schon stimmen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass der Aufkleber bei einem Optitune, oder bei privatem Tausch der Feder geändert wird, sodass er dann falsch ist.

Also ist die Rote drin ?

Eventuell könntest du sie auch zu einem Tuner geben, wo sie dann auf dein favorsiertes Federverhalten eingestellt werden kann, vielleicht günstiger als eine Neue.


----------



## MangoHenry (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist die rote drin. Aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass Canyon das Rad so verschickt. Wenn die selbst bei meinem Gewicht durchschlägt, was passiert dann bei anderen? So kann man das Rad ja nicht für den Einsatzbereich nutzen... Wollte eigentlich erstmal kein Geld mehr ins Bike stecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Härtere Feder testen.


----------



## Vunlimited (20. Dezember 2014)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Ja ist die rote drin. Aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass Canyon das Rad so verschickt. Wenn die selbst bei meinem Gewicht durchschlägt, was passiert dann bei anderen? So kann man das Rad ja nicht für den Einsatzbereich nutzen... Wollte eigentlich erstmal kein Geld mehr ins Bike stecken...



Bau deine Team einfach um auf Air 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-fuer-BoXXer-World-Cup-ab-Modell-2011-p39657/


----------



## DerFreddy2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Soo Freunde der Berge .... Die erste Sun Ringle Felge an meinem Torque ist Geschichte.. Speichen gebrochen und nen fetten 8er drinnen.. 
Eine neue muss her..

Welche könntet ihr mir so empfehlen ?? Sollte nicht weich sein.. Extremst Leicht und Tubeless wäre super!!!! 

Ich hab die DT Swiss EX 471 im Kopf Aaron Gwin hat ja in Leogang gezeigt was ne EX Felge aushalten kann... 

lg


----------



## canelon (21. Dezember 2014)

Gewicht ist bei solchen Fragen immer hilfreich


----------



## No_Limit88 (21. Dezember 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Soo Freunde der Berge .... Die erste Sun Ringle Felge an meinem Torque ist Geschichte.. Speichen gebrochen und nen fetten 8er drinnen..
> Eine neue muss her..
> Ich habe die spank spike 35al mit ner hope pro 2 evo nabe. ist extrem stabil und ich glaube Tubeless kann man sie auch fahren hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Grüße Niklas
> ...


----------



## katermurr (2. Januar 2015)

cantonnett schrieb:


> welches setup fahrt ihr denn beim cane creek double barrel air beim dropzone



Moin, interessiert mich auch. Ich bin ca 85 kg fahrfertig, eigentlich mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden - nur der rauscht mir zu sehr durch den Federweg. Habe jetzt 140 PSI drauf (gibt in etwa den empohlenen SAG von 2,5 cm) und die HSC um nen halben Turn zu, LSC und LSR einen drittel Turn zu. Das ging heute gut, allerdings nutze ich auf moderaten Strecken immer noch den Federweg jedesmal fast komplett.

Ich sollte mal checken ob die Druckstufe überhaupt reingedreht war ab Werk - vielleicht fahr ich die ganze Zeit komplett offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No_Limit88 (8. Januar 2015)

Guten nabend Leute. 
Ich bin jetzt dabei mir einen anderen dämpfer zuzulegen nämlich einen cane creek double barrel coil, mit titanfeder und wollte wissen wie hart eure feder ist.
Am besten ist es wenn ihr eurer gewicht dazu schreibt. 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## Dice8 (8. Januar 2015)

fahrfertig ca, 92-93 kg, 500er CaneCreek Feder. Die 450er war mir ein bisschen zu weich.


----------



## MoPe. (8. Januar 2015)

Würde dir empfehlen erstmal mittels Stahlfedern die optimale Härte zu ermitteln, so wie DU gerne fährst, und dann eine Titanfeder zu kaufen. Lassen sich recht günstig hier kaufen und mit vielleicht maximal 5-10€ Verlust wieder verkaufen. Sollte einem weniger Verluste bescheren, als eine gebrauchte Titanfeder zu verkaufen, weil sie doch nicht recht passt.

Fahre eine 350er bei 66-70kg


----------



## No_Limit88 (8. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnellen antworten! 
Das Problem ist aber ich habe ein tausch Angebot bekommen und er würde seinen coil gegen meinen air tauschen und bei ihm ist die titanfeder schon verbaut. 
Ich wiege fahrbereit ca. 85kg und verbaut ist eine 350er feder.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Januar 2015)

Ne 350er wird bei deinen Gewicht nicht passen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## No_Limit88 (8. Januar 2015)

Mhh ok, aber danke für eure Hilfe 
Sucht sonst noch jemand falls ich das hier fragen darf einen cane creek double barrel air mit einer 241er EBL?
Grüße Niklas


----------



## Dice8 (8. Januar 2015)

Setze den doch in den Bikemarkt. Die CCDB Air gehen immer für einen guten Kurs weg sofern die nicht einen Service benötigen.


----------



## Vunlimited (13. Januar 2015)

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Geometrie des DHX 2015 bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch eins zulegen soll !! Oder das neue Yt tues was vermutlich in 27,5 zoll erscheinen wird


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Januar 2015)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Geometrie des DHX 2015 bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch eins zulegen soll !! Oder das neue Yt tues was vermutlich in 27,5 zoll erscheinen wird


...oder auf den neuen Canyon Downhiller warten der Ende 2015 kommt vermutlich auch auf 27,5.


----------



## MA85 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja hab auch aus Fachkreisen gehört es Sölle ein 650b Carbon downhiller zur eurobike vorgestellt werden, was wohl Mega scharf aussähe. Hoffentlich wird's auch ne alu Variante von geben!


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (18. Januar 2015)

Finds trozdem schade das man 650b jetz tatsächlich auch im dh. Quasi aufgebrummt bekommt. Beim am/enduro macht's Sinn aber ob Manns als hobbyradler am downhiller braucht........?


Ride hard


----------



## cantonnett (18. Januar 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ja hab auch aus Fachkreisen gehört es Sölle ein 650b Carbon downhiller zur eurobike vorgestellt werden, was wohl Mega scharf aussähe. Hoffentlich wird's auch ne alu Variante von geben!
> 
> 
> Ride hard


hoff ich auch


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Canyon läßt 26" komplett sterben. Das einzige Bike mit den "kleinen" Rädern wird nächste Saison wohl das Stitched sein.


----------



## Vunlimited (2. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir trotzdem noch ein Torque dhx Rockzone bestellt !! Hab das neue 27.5 YT Tues abgewartet und wo ich das dann gesehn hab war die Entscheidung für mich klar ! Und außerdem denk ich das es im Hobbybereich sowieso keine Rolle spielt ob 27.5 oder 26


----------



## MA85 (2. Februar 2015)

Nicht nur Canyon lässt 26 aussterben.


Ride hard


----------



## Dominik19xx (8. Februar 2015)

Ist irgendwas zu Spiel im Hinterbau bekannt? Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau ohne das ich sagen kann wovon es herrührt. Ich habe bereits alle Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen und kann auch die Dämpferbuchsen sowie den Trackflip ausschließen(Spiel ist auch ohne Dampfer spürbar). Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten oder sind die Lager tatsächlich schon durch bzw deren Sitze ausgeschlagen.  
Da ich zur Zeit in Neuseeland bin kann ich mein Bike auch nicht mal eben zu Canyon schicken.

Mfg

Dominik


----------



## DerFreddy2 (8. Februar 2015)

Welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr beim Torque DHX auf Downhill-(verblockt, steil, Wurzeln, Steinfelder ) und Freeride (Weite Sprünge große Anlieger, Drops, Walls ) Strecken ?? ( 210 LO, 210 HI ) ???


----------



## Dice8 (8. Februar 2015)

210 LO, immer.


----------



## MA85 (8. Februar 2015)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ist irgendwas zu Spiel im Hinterbau bekannt? Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau ohne das ich sagen kann wovon es herrührt. Ich habe bereits alle Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen und kann auch die Dämpferbuchsen sowie den Trackflip ausschließen(Spiel ist auch ohne Dampfer spürbar). Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten oder sind die Lager tatsächlich schon durch bzw deren Sitze ausgeschlagen.
> Da ich zur Zeit in Neuseeland bin kann ich mein Bike auch nicht mal eben zu Canyon schicken.
> 
> Mfg
> ...


Also ich habe das Rad letzte Saison sehr viel bewegt und auch oft bei nassen Bedingungen! Meine Lager sind alle noch top fit und es knackst nichtmal irgendwas!
Von deinem Hinterrad kommt's aber nicht?


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (8. Februar 2015)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr beim Torque DHX auf Downhill-(verblockt, steil, Wurzeln, Steinfelder ) und Freeride (Weite Sprünge große Anlieger, Drops, Walls ) Strecken ?? ( 210 LO, 210 HI ) ???


Ich bis jetz auch immer 210 LO. Bin auch so zufrieden das es mich bis jetz nicht gereizt hat das mal umzuschreiben.


Ride hard


----------



## DerFreddy2 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab's vor kurzem mal auf 210 HI umgestellt. Ich bin nur mal kurz ne Runde auf den Hometrail gerollt und ich muss sagen fühlt sich besser an ( auf den ruppigen Passagen ) als 210 LO. Ich werde die Einstellung mal auf einer etwas anspruchsvolleren Strecke probieren wenn der Schnee bei uns weg ist...

Jedenfalls bereiten mir die Einstellungen gerade ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen.. Was macht man im Bikepark wenn man gemischt Freeride und Downhill fährt ?? Im Frühjahr sobald der Bikepark in Leogang wieder offen hat werd ich beide Einstellungen mal testen und dann eh sehen welche für was besser ist...... Wäre nicht immer das nervige ein und ausbauen der Inserts.......


----------



## trailbikesurfer (10. Februar 2015)

Fahre in Winterberg auf allen Strecken 195HI. Habe alles durch und muss sagen die Einstellung gefällt mir am Besten. Gute Rückmeldung vom Hinterbau. Kein wegsacken in Anliegern. Verspielter und wendiger. Aber jedem das seine !


----------



## Dominik19xx (19. Februar 2015)

*So das Problem mit dem Spiel habe ich soweit gelöst.  Allerdings hat sich bei der ganzen Sache rausgestellt das die Dämpferbuchsen auch mitverantwortlich waren. Jetzt würde ich gerne Huber Bushings bestellen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung welchen Durchmesser die Dämpferaugen haben. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen. Es handelt sich um den im 2014er Dropzone standardmäßig verbauten DoubleBarrel Air XV. Nachmessen ist im Moment auch schlecht da ich keinen Zugriff auf geeignetes Wekzeug habe.*


Achso zum Thema:
Ich bin vor kurzem noch 195 Lo gefahren. Habe für den Queenstown Bikepark (subjektiv anspruchsvoller und ruppiger als die meisten deutschen Bikeparks) aber auf 210 Lo umgestellt.  Ich muss sagen das mir das Fahrwerk jetzt viel schluckfreudiger vorkommt als vorher. Drops in Steinfelder etc. schütteln mich jetzt deutlich weniger durch. Im Gegenzug habe ich aber das Gefühl das ich beim Springen tendenziell etwas mehr ziehen muss. Stört mich aber nicht weiter.  An der Wendigkeit hat sich nicht viel geändert.
Ich werde später nochmal Woodhill( weniger ruppig und mit vielen Sprüngen) mit 210 Lo fahren und mit dem ersten mal ( mit 195 Lo gefahren) vergleichen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (19. Februar 2015)

@Dominik19xx Zum Thema Huber Bushings:


Dominik19xx schrieb:


> […] *Jetzt würde ich gerne Huber Bushings bestellen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung welchen Durchmesser die Dämpferaugen haben.* […]


Das Buchsenmaß bei allen Canyon ist 8x22,2 mm. QUELLE

Jetzt kommt es noch drauf an ob Du die seitlichen Kappen farbig eloxiert = 3teilig; oder Standard, sprich harteloxiert (olivgrün) = 2teilig haben möchtest.

Du gibst bei Bestellung an:

Torque DHX 2014 (CCDBAir XV)
1 Kompletter Satz inkl. Gleitlager 3teilig-3teilig (22,2×8 + 22,2×8) + Farbwunsch

oder
1 Kompletter Satz inkl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (22,2x8 + 22,2x8)

OPTIONAL (empfehlenswert)
1 Satz Ersatzgleitlager (= 3 Stück)
1 Spezialfett (für Schmierung/Abdichtung, falls Du kein silikonfreies Fett zur Hand hast)

Wenn Du noch kein Werkzeug hast um die Gleitlager aus-/ einzupressen bestellst Du noch gleich sein Tool als Montagehilfe für den CCDB mit.


----------



## No_Limit88 (26. Februar 2015)

N'abend. 
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem bike (Dhx) Und zwar hat der hinterbau Spiel das aber nicht vom dämpfer kommt. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch wissen ob es sowas bei euch auch schonmal vorgekommen ist?
Gruß Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (28. Februar 2015)

Besondere Probleme sind beim dhx nicht bekannt! 
Wird dir nix anderes übrig bleiben als wie bei jedem herkömmlichen Rad auf ganz normale fehlersuche zu gehen da dir da aus der ferne  eh keiner ans Rad gucken kann! 
Als allererstes würde ich aber mal die hinterradnabe in Verdacht sehen.....


Ride hard


----------



## whurr (1. März 2015)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> N'abend.
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem bike (Dhx) Und zwar hat der hinterbau Spiel das aber nicht vom dämpfer kommt.
> Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch wissen ob es sowas bei euch auch schonmal vorgekommen ist?
> Gruß Niklas


Hi Niklas, vielleicht hilft Dir der Input, den ich auf meine Frage zum FRX bekommen habe.
Guck mal hier und die folgenden Antworten.
Das kann natürlich auch was ganz anderes bei Dir sein sein (kaputtes Lager z.B.).


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2015)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab die Huber verbaut. Passt aber so nicht in die untere Aufnahme. Nur verkehrt herum. Weiß nicht ob die zu breit sind oder die Aufnahme nicht auf Maß.





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Am unteren passt es ja nicht...





Killabeez schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch, habe schon überlegt die Metallfeile auszupacken. Habe dann aber gesehen dass unten nochmal Schrauben sind und wenn du die aufmachst gehen die Buchsen und der Dämpfer rein. Kanns a weng schlecht beschreiben, wenn gewünscht mach ich ein Bild.
> 
> Gruß Chris



Hallo zusammen,

habe heute die Huberbuchsen bei meinem CCDB eingebaut aber wie schon zitiert passt es an der unteren Aufnahme nicht. Die Buchsen sind korrekt im Dämpferauge eingebaut und ich messe genau 22,2mm mit dem Messschieber. Trotzdem bekomme ich den Dämpfer nicht in den Rockerarm rein. Die Öffnung im Rockerarm scheint zu schmal! Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?


----------



## MA85 (4. März 2015)

Ich musste die unteren auch auf beiden Seiten etwas abdrehen. Steck mal den trackflip rein ohne dämpfer dann siehst du woran es liegt. Bei den huber Buchsen ist der Flansch um einiges größer als bei den Standard Dingern. Hatte mich erst auch gewundert. Bissel abdrehen un gut is. 


Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ich musste die unteren auch auf beiden Seiten etwas abdrehen. Steck mal den trackflip rein ohne dämpfer dann siehst du woran es liegt. Bei den huber Buchsen ist der Flansch um einiges größer als bei den Standard Dingern. Hatte mich erst auch gewundert. Bissel abdrehen un gut is.
> 
> 
> Ride hard


Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Habe jetzt an jeder Buchse 0,05mm abgeschliffen und komme somit auf eine Buchsenbreite von 22,1mm. Jetzt passt es!


----------



## MA85 (5. März 2015)

Dann verklemmst du die Buchsen aber beim festziehen! 
Du musst einen Ansatz drandrehen/schleifen damit sie an dem rockerarm Teil durch passt aber zwischen den trackflip Klötzchen noch ohne Spiel anliegt. Aber jetz isset zu spät.


Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2015)

Die Buchsen sind bei mir nicht verklemmt oder haben im Trackflip ein Spiel. Die Buchse passt jetzt unten durch den Rockerarm und wird am Trackflip spielfrei geklemmt so wie es seien soll. Wenn ich den Trackflip ohne Dämpfer einbaue und festziehe messe ich sogar eher an die 22mm Einbaubreite wodurch eine Buchsenbreite von 22,1mm legitim ist. Maßgeblich sind ja die Inserts des Trackflips da dort der Bolzen durchgeht und die eigentliche Klemmung der Buchse stattfindet. Da die Klemmung gegeben ist funktioniert meine Lösung. Habe den Dämpfer ohne Feder mehrmals Einfedern lassen und er geht wie Butter ohne das sich die Buchsen mitdrehen. 

Falls ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler haben sollte erkläre es mir bitte.


----------



## MA85 (5. März 2015)

Dann is bei dir der Unterschied lichtemaß trackflip und rockerarm nicht so groß. Wenn ich bei mir einfach die Buchsen abgeschliffen hätte so das sie zwischen den rockerarm passen, dann hätte ich am trackflip untermaß gehabt und somit die Buchsen beim anziehen verkantet.


Ride hard


----------



## Postbote (5. März 2015)

'n Abend,

da die Canyon Hotline hier nicht sehr ergiebig bei Auskünften ist, kurz in die Runde gefragt:

Daten auf der Homepage von Canyon beziehen sich auf die Einstellung von 195mm (sagt die Hotline):

Was passiert wenn ich den Trackflip drehe:

- 210 mm Federweg
- Lenkwinkel wird flacher oder steiler?
- Tretlager wird abgesenkt oder angehoben?
- Habe hier verschiedene Aussagen gelesen, gibt es 195 HI und LOW und 210 HI und LOW?


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2015)

Es gibt 4 Einstellungen des Trackflips:

1. 210 LO
2. 210 HI
3. 195 LO
4. 195 HI

Bei 210 LO ist das Tretlager am tiefsten, bei 195 HI am höchsten.
LO ist der flache Lenkwinkel, HI der steile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (9. März 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute die Huberbuchsen bei meinem CCDB eingebaut aber wie schon zitiert passt es an der unteren Aufnahme nicht. Die Buchsen sind korrekt im Dämpferauge eingebaut und ich messe genau 22,2mm mit dem Messschieber. Trotzdem bekomme ich den Dämpfer nicht in den Rockerarm rein. Die Öffnung im Rockerarm scheint zu schmal! Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?





MA85 schrieb:


> Ich musste die unteren auch auf beiden Seiten etwas abdrehen. Steck mal den trackflip rein ohne dämpfer dann siehst du woran es liegt. Bei den huber Buchsen ist der Flansch um einiges größer als bei den Standard Dingern. Hatte mich erst auch gewundert. Bissel abdrehen un gut is.
> 
> 
> Ride hard





Dice8 schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Habe jetzt an jeder Buchse 0,05mm abgeschliffen und komme somit auf eine Buchsenbreite von 22,1mm. Jetzt passt es!





MA85 schrieb:


> Dann verklemmst du die Buchsen aber beim festziehen!
> Du musst einen Ansatz drandrehen/schleifen damit sie an dem rockerarm Teil durch passt aber zwischen den trackflip Klötzchen noch ohne Spiel anliegt. Aber jetz isset zu spät.
> 
> 
> Ride hard





Dice8 schrieb:


> Die Buchsen sind bei mir nicht verklemmt oder haben im Trackflip ein Spiel. Die Buchse passt jetzt unten durch den Rockerarm und wird am Trackflip spielfrei geklemmt so wie es seien soll. Wenn ich den Trackflip ohne Dämpfer einbaue und festziehe messe ich sogar eher an die 22mm Einbaubreite wodurch eine Buchsenbreite von 22,1mm legitim ist. Maßgeblich sind ja die Inserts des Trackflips da dort der Bolzen durchgeht und die eigentliche Klemmung der Buchse stattfindet. Da die Klemmung gegeben ist funktioniert meine Lösung. Habe den Dämpfer ohne Feder mehrmals Einfedern lassen und er geht wie Butter ohne das sich die Buchsen mitdrehen.
> 
> Falls ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler haben sollte erkläre es mir bitte.





MA85 schrieb:


> Dann is bei dir der Unterschied lichtemaß trackflip und rockerarm nicht so groß. Wenn ich bei mir einfach die Buchsen abgeschliffen hätte so das sie zwischen den rockerarm passen, dann hätte ich am trackflip untermaß gehabt und somit die Buchsen beim anziehen verkantet.
> 
> 
> Ride hard



@MA85 : Du hattest doch Recht. Auf Grund des Untermaß von 22-22,1mm oder weil ich die Flächen der Buchsen nicht 100%ig plan geschliffen habe hat sich die Buchse doch leicht/minimal verkantet bzw. schief eingespannt. Dieses Verkanten hat bewirkt das der Dämpfer minimal (vielleicht 1mm) schief im Rahmen stand. 
Gemerkt (z.B. beim einfedern) hat man dies jedoch nicht sondern nur gesehen wenn man den Dämpfer an der oberen Aufnahme gelöst und diesen an dieser angelegt hat. Jetzt habe ich eine geänderte Buchse mit der alles perfekt passt.


----------



## MA85 (9. März 2015)

Dann is doch Super jetz. 
Sollte man den Herr huber eigentlich mal drüber informieren das er die fürs dhx mit nem kleinen Ansatz verseht.


Ride hard


----------



## Quiesel (9. März 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand geschwind die Maße vom Gabelschafft parat? Also wie lang sollte der Schafft sein?
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Dice8 (9. März 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand geschwind die Maße vom Gabelschafft parat? Also wie lang sollte der Schafft sein?
> Grüße
> Michael


Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an! Die Steuerrohrlänge ist bei allen 3 Größen (Steuerrohrlänge bei S: 115, M: 125, L: 130) unterschiedlich.


----------



## Quiesel (9. März 2015)

Ah top Danke! Hab die Maße für M gebraucht...


----------



## jissel (9. März 2015)

muss das ledige Thema Größe wieder aufnehmen.
Ich habe jetzt ein bomben Angebot für ein 2014er Torque jedoch in der Größe L. Ich bin 1,81 gross und eine Schrittlänge vom 87cm. Auf der Canyon HP ergibt dies Rahmengröße M mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 jedoch L.
Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich beim L zuschlagen soll.


----------



## Dice8 (9. März 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ah top Danke! Hab die Maße für M gebraucht...



Das ist die Steuerrohrlänge, *nicht* die des Gabelschaftes! Ich wollte damit deutlich machen das die Gabelschaftlänge bei jeder Rahmengröße anders ist auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Steuerrohrlängen.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (9. März 2015)

jissel schrieb:


> muss das ledige Thema Größe wieder aufnehmen.
> Ich habe jetzt ein bomben Angebot für ein 2014er Torque jedoch in der Größe L. Ich bin 1,81 gross und eine Schrittlänge vom 87cm. Auf der Canyon HP ergibt dies Rahmengröße M mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 jedoch L.
> Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich beim L zuschlagen soll.



Meine Meinung, lass es. Ich bin 1,80 mit 88SL. L wäre mir definitiv zu groß vom Radstand her. In Winterberg ist es schon schwer das Ding um die Ecken zu kriegen, kann natürlich auch an meiner Fahrtechnik liegen.


----------



## jissel (10. März 2015)

Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen bei den Geodaten Größe L 2014 entspricht M 2015 stimmt das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (10. März 2015)

jissel schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen bei den Geodaten Größe L 2014 entspricht M 2015 stimmt das??


Nein, nicht ganz. Der Reach ist zwar gleich aber die Sattelrohrlänge sowie der Stack und Radstand sind anders. Zwar nur marginal aber anders. 
Ich selbst fahre ein 2014er DHX in M bei 1,82m und 88cm SL. Das 2014er M passt mir gut hätte aber auch 1cm länger sein können. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad. In L war mir der Rahmen jedoch zu groß da ich ein wendiges Bike gesucht habe. Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben und an deiner Stelle würde ich mich einfach mal aufs Rad setzen und schauen ob es passt.


----------



## Quiesel (11. März 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das ist die Steuerrohrlänge, *nicht* die des Gabelschaftes! Ich wollte damit deutlich machen das die Gabelschaftlänge bei jeder Rahmengröße anders ist auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Steuerrohrlängen.


ja hab ich schon verstanden...aber dieser Einblick hat für meine Zwecke gereicht...


----------



## floleerau (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen weiß einer von euch vielleicht den sattelklemmen Durchmesser bei einem Canyon torque DHX 2015
Finde leider nichts


----------



## Postbote (26. März 2015)

Sattelstütze ist ja 30,9mm. Wenn man nun dieser Klemme glauben schenken mag

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/KCNC-MTB...-316-mm-349-mm-Schwarz-Rot-Blau-Gold-ab-254-g

dann müsste das Maß für die Sattelklemme 34,9mm sein.

Für ganz genau: Mail an <[email protected]>


----------



## anni_dhx (1. April 2015)

Hey ihr lieben, 
Ich weis nicht ob es hier vllt schon irgendwie eine Frage mit passender Antwort gibt, aber hier einfach mal meine Frage:

Ich habe das Torque dhx dropzone mit der fox36. Habe die jetzt "rausgeschmissen" um auf einen richtigen Downhiller umzubauen (was ist schon richtig und falsch ) 

Auf jeden Fall steht fest das ich meine gabel mit 1 1/8 gabelschaft möchte, ist einfacher wenn ich mal die Gabel mit meinen Freund Wechseln will. 
Hier nun die Sache, ich bräuchte einen SteuersatzReduzierer aber weis nicht was Canyon da für Maße hat. 
Hat vllt jemand Daten dafür oder das selbe gemacht?? 
(Bei yt soll zB auch nur ein spezieller von acros passen & eine Email an canyon wurde schon geschickt / vllt hat jmd aber schonmal Infos bevor sie nach Ostern antworten )

Lg


----------



## Thiel (1. April 2015)

Google doch mal nach deinem Steuersatz und möglichen Ersatzteilen. Dabei könnte es tatsächlich sein, das die Reduzierung auftaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (1. April 2015)

Du brauchst einfach nur den 1 1/8 Konus für den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz.


----------



## Dice8 (1. April 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-p36260/

*IS52/30:*
- Kompatibilität: integriert (IS), Standard Ahead (EC), semi integriert (ZS)
- Steuerrohr (Rahmen-Innendurchmesser): 52 mm
- Konusgabelschaft: 30 mm
- Einbauhöhe: 1 mm
- Verwendung: für 1.5" Steuerrohre unten in Kombination mit Standard 1 1/8" Gabelschaft unten
- Herstellernummer: BAA0009S

Edit: Den Konus bekommst du auch bei Canyon (Siehe Explosionszeichnung). Ist sicherlich teurer als bei BC und der Versand dauert lange.

Canyon Artikelnummer: A1028613


----------



## anni_dhx (1. April 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Grashalm (1. April 2015)

Kennt jemand die Tretlagerhöhe vom aktuellen Torque DHX?
Bei den Geometrieangaben steht leider nix dazu: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3671#tab-reiter1


----------



## Quiesel (7. April 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Lad dir die Explosionszeichnung auf der HP runter dort stehn alle Lagerbezeichnungen drauf und bestell dann bei kugellagerexpress.de.
> Da kostet dich dann der Satz etwa 15€ und zwei Stunden Arbeit. Bei Canyon geschätzt 50€ Materialkosten plus Stundenlohn und 4 Wochen Nerven


Brauch man noch irgendwelches Spezial Werkzeug zum Lagerausbau, bzw. zum einpressen? (Link?)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. April 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Brauch man noch irgendwelches Spezial Werkzeug zum Lagerausbau, bzw. zum einpressen? (Link?)


Damit sollte der Ausbau problemlos funktionieren: http://m.ebay.de/itm/311333667158?nav=SEARCH

Zum einpressen langt z.B ne Gewindestange, Zwei Unterlegscheiben und zwei Muttern.


----------



## Dice8 (7. April 2015)

Gleithammer ist so ne Sache. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Methode mit der Brücke anstatt des Gleithammers.


----------



## Quiesel (7. April 2015)

@schbiker: Dank' Dir!
grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir bei Canyon die Explosionszeichnung angeschaut, der man auch die Lagerbezeichnung entnehmen kann. Blöder Weise find ich bei zwei dieser Bezeichnungen nichts was exakt übereinstimmt. Bspw. steht bei einem Lager bei der Dichtungsbezeichnung hinter der 2RS Variante noch 75 ...kp für was das steht (698-2RS75). Und (7902VRD)...dazu hab ich gar nichts gefunden. Einzig das (6802V-2RS) habe ich gefunden, aber ohne das V.
Hat jemand die Angaben zu den Lagern, sodass man die auch findet?


----------



## Vunlimited (21. April 2015)

Hallo welchen Dachträger verwendet ihr für euer Torque DHX ?? Hab heut mir den Thule 532 Freeride geholt und musste feststellen das der fürs 2015 DHX nicht passt !!


----------



## JaSon78 (21. April 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @schbiker: Dank' Dir!
> grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir bei Canyon die Explosionszeichnung angeschaut, der man auch die Lagerbezeichnung entnehmen kann. Blöder Weise find ich bei zwei dieser Bezeichnungen nichts was exakt übereinstimmt. Bspw. steht bei einem Lager bei der Dichtungsbezeichnung hinter der 2RS Variante noch 75 ...kp für was das steht (698-2RS75). Und (7902VRD)...dazu hab ich gar nichts gefunden. Einzig das (6802V-2RS) habe ich gefunden, aber ohne das V.
> Hat jemand die Angaben zu den Lagern, sodass man die auch findet?



Hab mich in dem Thread zum Torque EX auch schon zu den Lagern rumgeärgert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-ex-2013.603189/
Anstelle der 7902VRD kannst Du wohl auch "normale" Schrägkugellager 7902-2RS verwenden (z.B. von Enduro via UK).
Wenn du die Lager tauschen willst, wirst Du Dich beim Hauptlager zudem mit den schwarzen Abdeckkappen rumärgern...sprich diesem vom Lager abzubekommen.
Die 6802-2RS sind "einfach" zu bekommen.
Die 698-2RS75 sind eben 7,5 mm breit und hier echt nicht zu bekommen, sondern nur in der gängigen 8x19x6 mm Version...wer ne Quellefür 7,5 mm weiss, her damit...außer über China via alibaba...im anderen Thread gibt's nen Tipp mit Unterlegscheiben.

Bei Canyon kannst Du die gesamten Lager nachbestellen. 
PS: Die 698-2RS75 sind aber frühstens ab dieser Woche wieder verfügbar...ich warte auch noch auf meine Lieferung.
In diesem Sinne: Good luck! & Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (22. April 2015)

@JaSon78: Vielen Dank für die Info. Damit kann ich doch schon Mal was anfangen!
@Vunlimited: Ich benutze den Thule OutRide 561. Klappt super...musst aber leider das Vorderrad abmontieren. Dafür ist das ganze schon echt stabil aufm Dach montiert...


----------



## -MIK- (22. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte für mein 2014er DHX Flashzone Huber-Buchsen bestellen (Cane Creek Double Barrel). Das es 12,7er sein müssen habe ich schon gefunden, jedoch habe ich noch nicht gefunden, was dazu gekauft werden muss. Hat wer schon bei Huber für das Bike Buchsen bestellt und kann mir die Maße sagen?

Hier im Thread habe ich nur eine Angabe für den 2012er CCDB gefunden.

Danke und Gruß,
MIK


----------



## Quiesel (22. April 2015)

Musst einfach da anrufen und sagen das die Buchsen fürbass 2014er dhx sind. Die Maße dafür hat er vorliegen. Dazu käufste dir noch das Montagefett und den Buchsenaus-/einpresser.
Fertig.
Hab ich vor paar Wochen auch gemacht...


----------



## MoPe. (22. April 2015)

War hier nichtmal was, dass die Buchsen erst noch bearbeitet werden müssen bevor sie 100%ig passen ? 
Am TrackFlip gab's da sonst Probleme...
Ich suche es gleich mal raus.


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2015)

MoPe. schrieb:


> War hier nichtmal was, dass die Buchsen erst noch bearbeitet werden müssen bevor sie 100%ig passen ?
> Am TrackFlip gab's da sonst Probleme...
> Ich suche es gleich mal raus.



Das kommt immer auf die individuelle Fertigungstoleranz des Trackflips an. Bei meinem Trackflip war die Toleranz eher groß.


----------



## JaSon78 (22. April 2015)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte für mein 2014er DHX Flashzone Huber-Buchsen bestellen (Cane Creek Double Barrel). Das es 12,7er sein müssen habe ich schon gefunden, jedoch habe ich noch nicht gefunden, was dazu gekauft werden muss. Hat wer schon bei Huber für das Bike Buchsen bestellt und kann mir die Maße sagen?
> 
> ...


Das Auspresstool hab ich da.
Kannste Dir abholen...


----------



## Quiesel (22. April 2015)

Also bei mir hat's auch ohne Probleme gepasst. Ich hatte auch mal persönlich bei ihm nachgefragt. Er meint er hat die Buchsen schon über 100 Mal fürs Torque gemacht und hätte erst einmal die Buchsen nachbearbeiten müssen. 
Da war es dann am Trackflip die kleinstmögliche Toleranz und bei den Buchsen die größtmögliche...


----------



## MoPe. (22. April 2015)

@Dice8 Ja okay, dann hatte ich es falsch aufgefasst.

Der Vollständigkeit halber :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-dhx-2014.657069/page-69#post-12764196


----------



## Vunlimited (22. April 2015)

Mal ne andere wie schauts bei euch mitn DoubleBarrel  aus meiner hat gerade erst mal ein paar  Fahrten  hinter sich und rinnt unten an der Kolbenstange ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (22. April 2015)

Air oder Coil ? Beim Air kann es gut sein, das etwas Schmieröl austritt - ist bei vielen Luftdämpfern am Anfang so.


----------



## Vunlimited (22. April 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Air oder Coil ? Beim Air kann es gut sein, das etwas Schmieröl austritt - ist bei vielen Luftdämpfern am Anfang so.


Beim Coil


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2015)

...auch noch, wenn Du die Kolbenstange gesäubert und erneut gefahren bist?

P.S.: Danke für die Antworten zur Buchsenfrage.

Manno, PP.S.: Doch noch eine Frage zu den Buchsen, habt ihr noch eine Achse bei Huber mitbestellt oder nur die Buchsen und dann die Achse, Spacer o.ä. von Canyon weiter verwendet?


----------



## Quiesel (24. April 2015)

Ei die Achse kannste weiter verwenden...einfach nur Buchsen. 

+Montagefett
+Gleitlagerausdrückgerät
+grad noch en Satz Ersatzgleitlager

Wenn du alles hast drückst du die alten Gleitlager aus...presst die neuen Gleitlager ein...und tauschst dann einfach die Canyon Buchsen gegen die vom Huber.

wenn du es vor die liegen hast erklärt es sich von ganz alleine


----------



## Barney_1 (24. April 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Die 698-2RS75 sind eben 7,5 mm breit und hier echt nicht zu bekommen, sondern nur in der gängigen 8x19x6 mm Version...wer ne Quellefür 7,5 mm weiss, her damit...außer über China via alibaba...im anderen Thread gibt's nen Tipp mit Unterlegscheiben.



Um diese Lager eventuell günstiger ersetzen zu können könnte man vielleicht die Lager 698-2RS vom z.B. Torque Alpinist 2010 nehmen.
Die waren nämlich noch nicht 7,5mm breit und die Differenz mit den Washern ( Teilenummer 50 in der Explosionzeichnung Torque 2010) ausgleichen.
Damals kamen je zwei Lager und zwei Washer in das Gelenk des Hinterbaus.
ich habe mir vor knapp zwei Wochen genau diese Teile bestellt um das an meinem FRX zu probieren ob das geht.
Eigentlich dürfte da nichts gegen sprechen.
Dann investiert man einmal 6 € für die Washer und danach passen vielleicht die Standartlager.
ich werde berichten ob das geklappt hat.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Vunlimited (24. April 2015)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ...auch noch, wenn Du die Kolbenstange gesäubert und erneut gefahren bist?



Jep das Rad stand nur im Zimmer und hatte von gestern auf heute einen Tropfen Öl unten am Dämper  und zum Canyon service kann ich nur sagen hab noch nie so eine inkompetenz erlebt
da redet jeder was anderes und bei einen zwei Monate alten Rad gibt es keinen tausch Dämpfer  da musst denn was hast einschicken und das dauert  dann 3-4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (24. April 2015)

Ja canyonservice ist bei teuren Komponenten immer mit einschicken verbunden. Ist ja auch irgendwo verständlich, dass die sowas überprüfen wollen.
Das der Dämpfer einfach so über nacht Öl verliert ist natürlich auf gar keinen Fall richtig. Würd ich einschicken...
Kannst ja wenn die Kohle da ist einen Ersatzdämpfer gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt kaufen und danach wieder abstoßen oder als Ersatz behalten


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2015)

Grmpf, das ist natürlich alles blöd. Bei Kleinteilen (Sattelstütze, Steckackse, etc.) kenne ich Canyon eigentlich immer als sehr kulant. Da kamen binnen Tagen die Austauschteile.

Bei so einem Dämpfer ist das natürlich so eine (für Dich natürlich ärgerliche) Sache. Aber drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass die Instandsetzung innerhalb weniger Tage klappt.


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Bei Kleinteilen sind die echt Kulant und es geht auch relativ schnell. Beim Rahmentausch musste ich letztes Jahr 5 Woche warten obwohl ich einen Termin hatte. Und das man einen Termin auch nicht zeitnah bekommt kommt noch hinzu...


----------



## Vunlimited (24. April 2015)

Ich werde das nicht über Canyon machen  weil die schicken ihn auch nur zum Hersteller weiter und da sind für Cane Creek in Deutschland nur Flatout Suspension und Cosmic Sport die Partner  und die bei Cosmic Sport meinten  einschicken weil am Dämpfer sind 2 Jahre Garantie  und das dauert dann 1-2 Wochen 
Flatout Suspension kein Termin vor ende Juni  aber ich überleg mir sowiso nen 
Rock Shox Vivid R2C  reinklatschen und denn Double Barrel  abstoßen weil beim 
Vivid R2C kannst alles selber machen wenn was ist !!


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Bei Cosmic Sports muss du aber bedenken das die keine Serviceaufträge vom Endkunden annehmen. Bedeutet du *musst* den Dämpfer über einen Händler an Cosmic Sport einschicken. (zumindest wenn es sich um einen Dämpferservice handelt.)


----------



## Thiel (24. April 2015)

Mein CC Dämpfer wurde bei Canyon damals gemacht. Würde also erstmal nachfragen.


----------



## Quiesel (24. April 2015)

@Dice8: wieso hattest du einen rahmentausch?
ich hab jetzt zum zweiten mal meinen Rahmen vom strive aus 2013 demoliert und die gehen gar nicht auf garantie ein... argumentieren immer mit überlastung... isn Witz bei nem bike was für bikepark freigegeben ist...
das erste mal war der rahmen sogar komplett gebrochen... durfte ich  mir für stolze 1100€ Vorzugspreis nen neuen rahmen kaufen!

ich mein ich wieg 68kg...hab den größten volumenreduzierer drin für max endprogression und fahre schon zu wenig sag alles um durchschläge am hinterbau zu vermeiden aber das bike ist einfach ne Fehlkonstruktion von Canyon...aber das wollen se nicht eingestehen!


----------



## Vunlimited (24. April 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei Cosmic Sports muss du aber bedenken das die keine Serviceaufträge vom Endkunden annehmen. Bedeutet du *musst* den Dämpfer über einen Händler an Cosmic Sport einschicken. (zumindest wenn es sich um einen Dämpferservice handelt.)


 Doch ich die meinten einfach mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung und einer Rechnung von Rad hinschicken und dann wir das erledigt !!


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Dice8: wieso hattest du einen rahmentausch?
> ich hab jetzt zum zweiten mal meinen Rahmen vom strive aus 2013 demoliert und die gehen gar nicht auf garantie ein... argumentieren immer mit überlastung... isn Witz bei nem bike was für bikepark freigegeben ist...
> das erste mal war der rahmen sogar komplett gebrochen... durfte ich  mir für stolze 1100€ Vorzugspreis nen neuen rahmen kaufen!
> 
> ich mein ich wieg 68kg...hab den größten volumenreduzierer drin für max endprogression und fahre schon zu wenig sag alles um durchschläge am hinterbau zu vermeiden aber das bike ist einfach ne Fehlkonstruktion von Canyon...aber das wollen se nicht eingestehen!



Eine offizielle bzw. uneingeschränkte Bikeparkfreigabe hat das Strive nicht. Auch nicht das aktuelle 2015er Modell. 

Den Rahmentausch hatte ich beim Nerve AL+ da das Hinterrad schief im Hinterbau stand. Das war wahrscheinlich von Anfang an so aber mir ist es garnicht aufgefallen. Zum Thema wurde das erst als ich von einem Mitfahrer der hinter mir fuhr darauf hingewiesen wurde. Auf einen Werkstatttermin musste ich allerdings 4 Wochen warten. Als ich das Rad dann in Koblenz abgegeben habe kamen nochmal 5 Wochen warten obendrauf bis ich mein Rad zurück hatte (trotz Termin!). Der Rahmen wurde jedenfalls nach Prüfung auf Gewahrleistung getauscht und es gab sogar noch einen neuen Steuersatz (kostenfrei) da der alte schon leicht rau lief. Ich konnte sogar problemlos die Rahmengröße von L auf M wechseln!


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Doch ich die meinten einfach mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung und einer Rechnung von Rad hinschicken und dann wir das erledigt !!


Ok, dann geht es wahrschienlich nur beim Dämpferservice übern Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (24. April 2015)

@Dice8 : leichter gelegentlich bikepark Einsatz soll damit möglich sein. Hast du damals die Bilder auf der Striveseite gesehen?!?! Is doch en Witz. davon abgesehen ist das bike für sprünge bis 60 cm freigegeben. soo...dann sollte man doch als gescheiter Ingenieur noch ne Sicherheit einrechnen...bis wieviel kg ist das bike freigegeben?...
alles in allem find ich es lächerlich, dass ich mit meinen 68kg...dem größten volumenspacer und nem niedrigen sag das rad so ans Limit bringen kann, dass mir der hinterbau ne delle ins sitzrohr haut. und nein ich war nicht im bikepark....


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2015)

Habe öfters von Problemen (verzogene 270° Box, Dämpfer schlägt nur durch, etc.) bei den "alten" Strives gelesen.
Mein nächstes Trail/Endurobike wird jedenfalls keins von Canyon.


----------



## grobi59 (24. April 2015)

Bei Garantiefällen mit Cane Creek könnt ihr euch auch an Flatout Suspension wenden. Er kann Garantieabeiten kostenlos durchführen und schickt das Teil auch umsonst wieder zurück. Und das beste, Garantiegeschichten werden bevorzugt behandelt.


----------



## Vunlimited (25. April 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Bei Garantiefällen mit Cane Creek könnt ihr euch auch an Flatout Suspension wenden. Er kann Garantieabeiten kostenlos durchführen und schickt das Teil auch umsonst wieder zurück. Und das beste, Garantiegeschichten werden bevorzugt behandelt.



Ja aber das Problem ist trotzdem das es keinen termin vor ende Juni gibt !!


----------



## Dice8 (25. April 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die 10 Lager für den Hinterbau bei Canyon kosten?


----------



## Vunlimited (26. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Double Barrel  nach 1nem  Tag Bikepark


----------



## Dice8 (26. April 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hab mich in dem Thread zum Torque EX auch schon zu den Lagern rumgeärgert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-ex-2013.603189/
> Anstelle der 7902VRD kannst Du wohl auch "normale" Schrägkugellager 7902-2RS verwenden (z.B. von Enduro via UK).
> Wenn du die Lager tauschen willst, wirst Du Dich beim Hauptlager zudem mit den schwarzen Abdeckkappen rumärgern...sprich diesem vom Lager abzubekommen.
> Die 6802-2RS sind "einfach" zu bekommen.
> ...



Wie hast du die schwarzen Kappen am Hauptlager abbekommen? 
Am Rockerarm gingen die ganz einfach ab. 

Das mit den 6802-2RS anstatt der 698-2RS75 und den zusätzlichen Unterlegscheiben müsste allerdings auch klappen. Die eigentliche Lagerbreite bzw. Lagerring ist bei beiden Lagern 6mm breit. Die 7,5 beziehen sich ja nur auf das mittlere Wellendings was man ja durchaus mit 1,5mm dicken Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen könnte. Ich glaube das dadurch die Montage des Hinterbaus am Horstlink durchaus fummeliger wird. 

Bei meinem DHX sind die Lager nach 14 Monaten ohne Lagerspiel aber jedoch minimal rau laufend. Das liegt vor allem daran das in den Lager quasi null Fett ist. Habe jetzt alle Lager mit neuer und vor allem randvoller Fettpackung versehen. Die Lager drehen sich wieder wie ne eins und sind nun besser vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt! 

Vorher (also Originalzustand):



 

Nachher:


----------



## JaSon78 (27. April 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die schwarzen Kappen am Hauptlager abbekommen?
> Am Rockerarm gingen die ganz einfach ab.
> 
> Das mit den 6802-2RS anstatt der 698-2RS75 und den zusätzlichen Unterlegscheiben müsste allerdings auch klappen. Die eigentliche Lagerbreite bzw. Lagerring ist bei beiden Lagern 6mm breit. Die 7,5 beziehen sich ja nur auf das mittlere Wellendings was man ja durchaus mit 1,5mm dicken Unterlegscheiben


Ich hab geflucht und das Bike zu Canyon eingeschickt - auch weil das Gehäuse mit Aluspähnen zerkratzt war. 
Ein Freund hat bei seinem Hauptlager VORSICHTIG die Kappe inkl. innerem Lagerring abgezogen...die ihm entgegenfallenden Kugeln gesammelt...alles gereinigt, gefettet und wieder reingedrückt. Funktioniert und hält. 'Mental' aber anstrengend ;-)

Aus den Kopf heraus sollte ne M8 Unterlegscheibe DIN125 genau 1,5 mm dick sein und den Aussendurchmesser von 19 mm haben.


----------



## Quiesel (27. April 2015)

@Dice8: was nutzt du für fett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (27. April 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Dice8: was nutzt du für fett?



Hab über die Jahre verschiedene Fette ausprobiert von Shimano über Galli und bin schlussendlich bei Motorex Grease 2000 geladen. Es ist zäh, druckbeständigt, klebt wie nix und extrem wasserabweisend.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Motorex/Bike-Grease-2000-Fahrradfett-p8199/


----------



## Quiesel (27. April 2015)

@Dice8: Danke  ...ich werde das mal ausprobieren... hab nämlich die 1kg SKF Kugellagerfettbüchse von Opa fast aufgebraucht ^^


----------



## Dice8 (27. April 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Ich hab geflucht und das Bike zu Canyon eingeschickt - auch weil das Gehäuse mit Aluspähnen zerkratzt war.
> Ein Freund hat bei seinem Hauptlager VORSICHTIG die Kappe inkl. innerem Lagerring abgezogen...die ihm entgegenfallenden Kugeln gesammelt...alles gereinigt, gefettet und wieder reingedrückt. Funktioniert und hält. 'Mental' aber anstrengend ;-)
> 
> Aus den Kopf heraus sollte ne M8 Unterlegscheibe DIN125 genau 1,5 mm dick sein und den Aussendurchmesser von 19 mm haben.



Ich habe mir das gestern auch nochmal genauer angeschaut und bin wie du zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass man die Hauptschwingenlager nur raus bekommt indem man dieses zerstört da man die Lagerkappen nicht so einfach vom inneren Lagerring runter bekommt. Du hast es ja schon treffend erklärt.  Am besten direkt zwei neue Lagerkappen (Stückpreis 2,95€) mitbestellen und diese in die neuen Lager einpressen.


----------



## Vunlimited (27. April 2015)

So hab heute einen rückruf von Canyon  erhalten wegen Double  Barrel und die sagen das der Ölvelust ganz normal ist und da nix unternommen  wird habt ihr bei eurem auch welchen ? Oder ist der komplett  trocken ?


----------



## Dominik19xx (27. April 2015)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> So hab heute einen rückruf von Canyon  erhalten wegen Double  Barrel und die sagen das der Ölvelust ganz normal ist und da nix unternommen  wird habt ihr bei eurem auch welchen ? Oder ist der komplett  trocken ?


Bei so starkem Ölverlust sollte man sich schon sorgen machen. Bei einem Luftdämpfer ist es ja relativ normal das er etwas Öl verliert bei einem Coil Dämpfer sollte das aber normal nicht so sein. Das Öl muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen. Beim Luftdämpfer ist es für gewöhnlich das Schmieröl für die Luftkammer da es diese bei Coil aber nicht gibt ist es dort zwangsweise das Öl aus der Dämpfung. Das wird früher oder später dazu führen das die Dämpfung ausfällt.

Wie wäre es wenn du dich mal direkt an den deutschen CC Service wendest?


----------



## MoPe. (28. April 2015)

Hab jetzt den zweiten DoubleBarrel und beide verloren/verlieren nichts an Öl.

Geändert zur Serie: GE1, Maxxis Minion DHF + Griffin, Schläuche auf SV13, Federn
Gewicht laut (ALDI-) Kofferwaage: 16,58kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vunlimited (28. April 2015)

Ja ich bin mir am überlegen  denn Vivid R2C air oder coil zu holen dann schick ich meinen mal zum Service

16.58 gutes Gewicht meins hat 17 alles original  bis auf das ich die Boxxer Team auf Luft umgebaut hab
Was ist original  für Schlauch  drinnen ??


----------



## MoPe. (29. April 2015)

Maxxis Freeride/ DH Light müssten standardmäig montiert sein, auf dem Schlauch steht 26x2.2-2.5, lässt sich so allerdings nicht auf der Website finden, das Gewicht stimmt aber auch überein. Sind ca 100g die man pro Reifen spart.

Hast du die Solo-Air Einheit verbaut ? Kannst du da einen Vergleich zwischen Feder und Luft geben, oder hast du direkt umgebaut ? Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich auch am Überlegen bin zu wechseln.


----------



## Vunlimited (29. April 2015)

Ja habe die Solo-Air Einheit verbaut !! Ich hab direkt umgebaut  aber ein  Kumpel von mir hat das Gleiche da bin ich mit der Feder gehfahren und muss sagen was mir bei der Luft auf jeden fall besser gefällt ist die höher Endprogression bei der Gabel und bei mir war halt fürn Tausch auch ein Thema das ich Gewichtstechnisch genau am ende der mittleren und am anfang der harten Feder stehe !!

Die 16.58 hast du aber ohne Pedale oder


----------



## MoPe. (29. April 2015)

Okay gut, bin mit meiner eigentlich sehr zufrieden, auch die weiche Feder passt perfekt...wäre eben um das Gewicht noch bisschen zu drücken, ob die Progression gefällt muss wohl mal getestet werden.

Nee, komplett fahrfertig. HT Ae03 Evo sind montiert. Größe M. Die 16,58 kommen mir auch recht passend vor, wenn die angegebenen 16,5 stimmen, würde aber auch nicht zu viel von der Waage halten 

Edit: Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Herstellerangaben stimmen, kommt meins (ausgenommen die Differenz der Federn, da ich diese nicht gewogen habe) auf ein rechnerisches Gewicht von 16,494kg mit Pedalen...könnte also alles gut hinkommen


----------



## MarcoRastlos (30. April 2015)

hallo, kann man das rockerarm-set für's dhx2014 in schwarz direkt bei canyon kaufen?
grüße
marco


----------



## Dice8 (30. April 2015)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> hallo, kann man das rockerarm-set für's dhx2014 in schwarz direkt bei canyon kaufen?
> grüße
> marco


Gegenfrage, warum sollte das nicht gehen? Die Teile haben eine Teilenummer in der Explosionszeichnung für Farbe schwarz oder blau.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (1. Mai 2015)

Die explosionszeichnung habe ich gesehen. Aber keinen bestell-link und preisliste


----------



## Dominik19xx (1. Mai 2015)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> Die explosionszeichnung habe ich gesehen. Aber keinen bestell-link und preisliste


Frag doch einfach direkt bei Canyon an. Die werden wissen was es kostet und ob es verfügbar ist.


----------



## Dice8 (1. Mai 2015)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> Die explosionszeichnung habe ich gesehen. Aber keinen bestell-link und preisliste


Artikelnummern:
Schwarz A1044363
Blau A1044364

Die Preis erfährst du per E-Mail Anfrage oder am einfachsten und schnellsten ist es du rufst an. Telefonisch kannst du den Kram auch direkt bestellen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. der Rahmengröße:
Bin 185 mit SL88 M oder L?
Beim meinem Tyee fahr ich ein L und bin sehr zufrieden. Von den Maßen her müsste das Torque in L passen.
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (6. Mai 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. der Rahmengröße:
> Bin 185 mit SL88 M oder L?
> ...


Ich bin mit 188 auf einem 2014er Torque Dhx in L unterwegs. Soweit ich weis müsste das dem jetzigen M entsprechen. Es ist mir nicht zu klein aber etwas länger wäre nicht schlecht.Von daher nimm das L.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Mai 2015)

Ok, hab jetzt umbestellt von L auf M. Hab gestern erst bestellt und es ist auch lieferbar. Denke das M passt besser. Das TYEE in L ist auch eher kompakt.

Es wird ein Whipzone in Raw, Candy Red wäre zwar auch geil gewesen, aber ist leider ausverkauft. Ist auch nicht schlimm, mein Tyee ist ja schon rot.


----------



## Quiesel (14. Mai 2015)

mal ne Frage bzgl. der Boxxer Gabeln die 2014 verbaut waren. Die sind ja farblich dem Konzept angepasst. Wenn man die Gabel lieber komplett schwarz haben möchte. Bekommt man die Farbe da irgendwie gut runter? Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Das sieht irgendwie so aus als wäre die Farbe da draufgebacken. 
Hat das schon jemand gemacht??


----------



## anni_dhx (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das bei den Felgen probiert, da ich die verkaufen wollte und der Käufer die in schwarz ohne Decals wollte. Hab das da ähnlich empfunden, dass das "draufgebacken" war und das ging ab. Aber bei der Boxxer weis ich das leider nicht. 
Höchstens mal mit dem Fon und viel Geduld probieren, ansonsten weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Mai 2015)

anni_dhx schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei den Felgen probiert, da ich die verkaufen wollte und der Käufer die in schwarz ohne Decals wollte. Hab das da ähnlich empfunden, dass das "draufgebacken" war und das ging ab. Aber bei der Boxxer weis ich das leider nicht.
> Höchstens mal mit dem Fon und viel Geduld probieren, ansonsten weis ich auch nicht.


Und mit was hast du es abbekommen an den Felgen?


----------



## anni_dhx (14. Mai 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Und mit was hast du es abbekommen an den Felgen?



Wie beschrieben, mit einem Föhn, viel Geduld und der stumpfen Seite von einem Messer. Sind auch keine Macken rein gekommen. War aber echt eine kleinst arbeit


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Mai 2015)

Hmm, Aceton dürfte doch auch gehen, evtl. Außer die Gabel wird dann blank.


----------



## anni_dhx (14. Mai 2015)

Hab ich nicht ausprobiert, aber könnte klappen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Mai 2015)

Solange die Gabel schwarz bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (22. Mai 2015)

Boxxer ist nicht anodisiert sondern lackiert!!! Also auf keinen fall mit Aceton oder ähnlichem drangehen!


Ride hard


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Mai 2015)

Die blauen Kleber an Gabel und Dämpfer sind bei mir geklebt, kann man einfach abziehen. Lass ich aber dran.


----------



## Chriese (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es "abgeknibbelt".


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Mai 2015)

Chriese schrieb:


> Ich habe es "abgeknibbelt".
> Anhang anzeigen 389031


Wenigstens waren bei dir die Züge an den Bumpern der Gabel richtig verlegt, die musste ich noch selbst verlegen. Abgeknibbelt?


----------



## Quiesel (23. Mai 2015)

komisch...also bei der Boxxer von meinem Bruder kann man gar nichts abknibbeln...das ist echt wie eingebrannt. Ist halt auch aus 2013


----------



## grobi59 (23. Mai 2015)

Was hältst du denn von Stealth Decals? Dann ist das bunte weg und die Gabel so gut wie schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anni_dhx (23. Mai 2015)

Ne Freundin von mir hat das an ihrem schwarz Grünen torque Rahmen von 2014 
Sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## Quiesel (23. Mai 2015)

ja ich hab mir decals bestellt...geil...die passen vorne und hinten nicht


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Mai 2015)

Beim 2014er sind die geklebt, wie auch bei der Pike an meinem Tyee


----------



## grobi59 (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist natürlich kacke. 
Sind denn die Decals schlecht oder haben die einfach eine andere Größe?


----------



## Quiesel (23. Mai 2015)

Ich find die Decals gut....aber Größe passt halt nich ...


----------



## MA85 (5. Juni 2015)

Mojn leut. Weiß jemand von euch zufällig ob und wo, es für boxxer und Co. Federn in zwischenhärten gibt? Rote is mir zu weich und die blaue eigentlich nen ticken zu hart.


Ride hard


----------



## Thiel (5. Juni 2015)

Nein, leider nicht. Was heißt bei dir zu hart ?


----------



## MA85 (5. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Was heißt bei dir zu hart ?


Na zu hart heißt zu hart. Federweg wird nur 3/4 ausgenutzt und sag is bissel niedrig. Die rote klopp ich aber bei höheren Drops öfters durch. Denk ein Zwischending wär perfekt.


Ride hard


----------



## Dice8 (5. Juni 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Mojn leut. Weiß jemand von euch zufällig ob und wo, es für boxxer und Co. Federn in zwischenhärten gibt? Rote is mir zu weich und die blaue eigentlich nen ticken zu hart.
> 
> 
> Ride hard



Fährst du nicht die CO3 Kartusche?
Kann man bei der nicht die Endprogression durch die Ölmenge verändern? Ansonsten alternativ auf die neue Solo Air umbauen (habe ich mir auch schon überlegt weil ich auch zwischen zwei Federhärten liege)?


----------



## MA85 (5. Juni 2015)

Ja aber dämpfung passt so und öl fahr ich schon etwas mehr. Und ordentlichen durchschlagschutz bekomm ich über die highcomp. Nicht hin ohne das ferhalten negativ zu beeinflussen. Solo air is für mich aber auch keine Option da ich bei coil bleiben will am dhler.


Ride hard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. Juni 2015)

Ich meine mal davon gelesen zu haben das es bei den Rock Shox Federn auch eine leichte Streuung bzgl. der tatsächlichen Federhärten geben soll. ggf. wäre dadurch eine andere medium Feder passender da die ein bisschen härter seien könnte (oder umgekehrt mit der harten Feder). Vielleicht weiß da wer anders was genaueres oder dass was ich gelesen haben war aus der Trollbibel...


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juni 2015)

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Wobei ich nicht sicher beurteilen kann, ob das Streuung war oder die Federn sich über die Nutzung hinweg etwas setzen. 
Ich hatte zumindest das Gefühl, dass meine Medium über die Jahre hinweg etwas weicher wurde....


----------



## DerFreddy2 (6. Juni 2015)

Verkaufe mein Canyon Torque DHX Whipzone aus dem Jahr 2014!  Das Bike wurde nur 2x im Bikepark bewegt und ist Nagelneu!  Es weißt keinerlei Technische sowie optische Fehler auf.  

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...anyon-torque-dhx-whipzone-2014-neu-123953291/


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Juli 2015)

Servus, hab seit gestern ein 2014er DHX Rahmen und werde den CCDB Coil verbauen.
Jetzt meine Frage an diejenigen die den Coil im 14er DHX fahren: 
Fahrt ihr stur die Einstellungen von der CC Homepage? Des kommt mir alles recht langsam und zugeschnürt vor.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Servus, hab seit gestern ein 2014er DHX Rahmen und werde den CCDB Coil verbauen.
> Jetzt meine Frage an diejenigen die den Coil im 14er DHX fahren:
> Fahrt ihr stur die Einstellungen von der CC Homepage? Des kommt mir alles recht langsam und zugeschnürt vor.


Ich fahre den CCDB Coil im 2014er DHX und mir war im Endeffekt das Lowspeed Base Tune zu langsam und zugeschnürt. 

Das Highspeed Setup war bis auf eine minimale Änderung echt perfekt. Fahre HSC bei 1,5 und HSR bei 2,75 Umdrehungen (bischen mehr Pop). Beim Lowspeed Setup weiß ich es gerade nicht genau. Ich glaube da bin ich bei LSC und LSR bei 11 Klicks. Müsste ich aber nachschauen. Fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 90-93kg (je nach Ausrüstung) und fahre eine 500er Feder mit eine Runde Vorspannung bei 210LOW mit ca. 28% Sag.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2015)

Hey schbiker! Also ich habs einfach komplett individuell eingestellt bis es mir gefallen hat. Hat auch gar nichts mehr von der vorgegeben Einstellung. Die hat mir auch nicht zugesagt!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Juli 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Hey schbiker! Also ich habs einfach komplett individuell eingestellt bis es mir gefallen hat. Hat auch gar nichts mehr von der vorgegeben Einstellung. Die hat mir auch nicht zugesagt!


Danke für die Infos Jungs. 
Leider bleibt mir vor der jährlichen Woche Saalbach nimmer allzuviel Zeit um mir ein ganz individuelles Setup zu stricken. 
Werd mich deshalb mit dem Grundsetup auseinandersetzen und mich an den Änderungen von @Dice8 orientieren. 
Hört sich plausibel an


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2015)

HSC hab ich +1, also 2,5
HSR hab ich -0,25, also 2,75

Die Low Speed Geschichten habe ich nach Base Tune. 

92 kg Fahrfertig.


----------



## JaSon78 (3. Juli 2015)

Fahre ne 400er Feder bei 72 kg netto... ich hab mir beim CCDB angewöhnt komplett 'offen' zu starten und dann weiter zuzudrehen...das hat sich dann bisher an einem Tag ganz gut einstellen lassen. Lässig beim CCDB ist eben auch, dass 1-2 Clicks einen erfahrbaren Unterschied machen. Ich hab beim DHX recht wenig Clicks...hoffe, dass hilft Dir etwas und ist nicht zu spirituell geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr ne 350er Feder bei 69 kg netto... und ich könnt vom SAG her noch weicher...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Juli 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Fahre ne 400er Feder bei 72 kg netto... ich hab mir beim CCDB angewöhnt komplett 'offen' zu starten und dann weiter zuzudrehen...das hat sich dann bisher an einem Tag ganz gut einstellen lassen. Lässig beim CCDB ist eben auch, dass 1-2 Clicks einen erfahrbaren Unterschied machen. Ich hab beim DHX recht wenig Clicks...hoffe, dass hilft Dir etwas und ist nicht zu spirituell geschrieben.


Danke für die Tips.
Das Grundprinzip is mir ja klar. Is ja nit mein erster CCDB.
Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und ein bisserl auch die Lust bei fast 40 Grad auf unserer Vereinsstrecke (1200m/200hm) ein komplettes Dämpfersetup auszutüfteln


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips.
> Das Grundprinzip is mir ja klar. Is ja nit mein erster CCDB.
> Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und ein bisserl auch die Lust bei fast 40 Grad auf unserer Vereinsstrecke (1200m/200hm) ein komplettes Dämpfersetup auszutüfteln


Wo ist denn bitte die geile Vereinsstrecke? Die würde glaub jeder mal gerne fahren.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (4. Juli 2015)

Servus Leute, hab mal schnell ne Frage und zwar: Welche Bremse ist besser/empfehlenswerter Shimano Saint BR-M820 oder Magura MT5 ??


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Juli 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte die geile Vereinsstrecke? Die würde glaub jeder mal gerne fahren.


Im Saarland aufm Hoxberg...quasi 200m vor meiner Haustür


----------



## mario1982 (6. Juli 2015)

Hi
Weiß jemand zufällig welche kugellager (Größe ect.) Ich benötige für mein torque dhx von 2014. Lager der schwinge u.s will ich wechseln. Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. Juli 2015)

Die Lagerbezeichnungen findest du hier:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/TorqueDHX_M20_14.pdf

Die Abmessungen der Lager verrät dir google. Allerdings finde ich die Lagerqualität von den Canyonlagern garnicht sooo schlecht.
Wichtiger ist es dass du die neuen Lager vorm Einbau vernünftig abschmierst (Fettpackung erhöhen) damit diese besser gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt sind!


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos Jungs.
> Leider bleibt mir vor der jährlichen Woche Saalbach nimmer allzuviel Zeit um mir ein ganz individuelles Setup zu stricken.
> Werd mich deshalb mit dem Grundsetup auseinandersetzen und mich an den Änderungen von @Dice8 orientieren.
> Hört sich plausibel an



Wann bist du denn in Saalbach?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juli 2015)

Ab 26.07.-02.08.
Noch jemand da?


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juli 2015)

Bin vom 21.07. - 28.07. in Leogang - Saalbach.


----------



## anulu (7. Juli 2015)

Ma schaun wos mich hinverschlägt an den We's. Könnte spontan vorbeischaun. Steht eh auch noch auf meiner Liste


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juli 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bin vom 21.07. - 28.07. in Leogang - Saalbach.


Dann können wir ja zusammen en bisserl fahren/Bier trinken


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja zusammen en bisserl fahren/Bier trinken


Sollte klappen.


----------



## earlmanni (7. Juli 2015)

Hi, hat nochmal Jemand das 22,2 Problem mit dem TrackFlip gehabt? Muss der Dämpfer mit eingebauten Buchsen durchpassen oder nicht? Ich bekomme den Dämpfer nur auf 195 rein. Soll ich nun 22,1er machen lassen oder den äußeren Bund abdrehen lassen? Und wenn wieviel? Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. Juli 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> Hi, hat nochmal Jemand das 22,2 Problem mit dem TrackFlip gehabt? Muss der Dämpfer mit eingebauten Buchsen durchpassen oder nicht? Ich bekomme den Dämpfer nur auf 195 rein. Soll ich nun 22,1er machen lassen oder den äußeren Bund abdrehen lassen? Und wenn wieviel? Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus


Ja das Problem kenne ich. Das liegt daran, dass die Buchsen bei 210 auch auf der Wippe und nicht nur auf dem Track Flip aufliegen.
Da ich beim Umstellen in Neuseeland war und keine Möglichkeit hatte da irgendwas zu ändern hab ich einfach die Schrauben an der Wippe gelöst, den Dämpfer rein gequetscht, den Bolzen angezogen und zum Schluss die beiden Schrauben wieder fest geschraubt.
Ist bestimmt nicht die ideale Lösung, aber bisher(ca 4 Monate) hat es absolut keine Auswirkungen gezeigt.
Ob das klappt, hängt aber auch von den Toleranzen ab. Ich hatte das Glück das wirklich fast nichts gefehlt hat.

Falls ich da mal was ändere feile ich wahrscheinlich an der Wippe ein bisschen was ab.
Dann passen immer die Standardtbuchsen und ich muss nicht jedes mal welche abdrehen lassen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. Juli 2015)

Mein Dämpfer war Standart mäßig auf 210 Lo eingestellt, obwohl laut Canyon hp auf 195 hi sein soll. Dazu war die Zugstufe des RS Kage nach unten gedreht, so das ich da nichts verstellen konnte, hab den Dämpfer dann gelöst und die Taucheinheit gedreht. Werd denk ich demnächst auf 210 Hi oder 195 Hi umstellen, kommt mir ein wenig flach vor aktuell, fahre dadurch ziemlich hecklastig. Mal sehen. Vielleicht wäre ein L doch besser gewesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juli 2015)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ja das Problem kenne ich. Das liegt daran, dass die Buchsen bei 210 auch auf der Wippe und nicht nur auf dem Track Flip aufliegen.
> Da ich beim Umstellen in Neuseeland war und keine Möglichkeit hatte da irgendwas zu ändern hab ich einfach die Schrauben an der Wippe gelöst, den Dämpfer rein gequetscht, den Bolzen angezogen und zum Schluss die beiden Schrauben wieder fest geschraubt.
> Ist bestimmt nicht die ideale Lösung, aber bisher(ca 4 Monate) hat es absolut keine Auswirkungen gezeigt.
> Ob das klappt, hängt aber auch von den Toleranzen ab. Ich hatte das Glück das wirklich fast nichts gefehlt hat.
> ...


Hab das Problem auch und hab's auch über das lösen der Schrauben am Rockerarm gelöst.
Gibt's da eigentlich ein Statement von Canyon dazu?


----------



## earlmanni (7. Juli 2015)

OK danke, an das lösen der Schraube hatte ich schon gedacht. Aber feilen werde ich lieber nicht  195 läuft, aber auch nur knapp. Werde Morgen mal die Schrauben lösen


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juli 2015)

Das mit dem Lösen der Schrauben am Rockerarm fand ich nicht so toll. Mein anderer "Lösungsansatz" war die Buchsen abzuschleifen was aber dazu führte das der Dampfer leicht schief im eingebauten Zustand war. Habe mich dann mit dem Thema direkt an Stefan gewandt und er hat mir eine andere Buchse gedreht. Die Originalen Endkappen der CCDB Buchsen passen zwar nur sehr stramm drauf aber es passt. Ergebnis ist dann also gleiche Einbauform wie mit der originalen CCDB Buchse aber mit "Huber Innenleben". ;-) Mit dieser "originalen Einbauform" wird die Buchse nur im Trackflip geklemmt und muss keinen mm in den Rockerarm reichen. Sieht dann so aus.

Die Buchse (22,2mm breit, Durchmesser wie die normale zweiteile Huberbuchse)






Buchse mit CCDB Endkappen





Eingebaut


----------



## trailbikesurfer (7. Juli 2015)

Jemand schon mal von Euch die Hauptschwingenlager getauscht ? Ich bin gerade bei meinem DHX auf der nicht endenden Suche des ewigen "Knackens".
Drehe bald durch. 
Rahmen liegt in dem Bereich frei. Also alles demontiert. Frage mich allerdings wie ich die Lager rausbekomme. ?


----------



## earlmanni (7. Juli 2015)

Den CCDB habe ich ja rausgeschmissen ;-) Die Originalbuchsen sind ausserdem 12€ teurer als vom Herrn Huber . Und das beste, habe ich gerade gesehen, die Haben gar keine 22,2 sondern nur 22,1 im Angebot. Naja, hätte ich doch vorher mal nach originalen geschaut, dann hätte ich direkt 22,1 bestellt. Haha.... hätte, hätte Fahrradkette ;-) Habe eben mit Huber-Bushings geschrieben, die machen mir welche mit 22,1 und mit 15 statt der üblichen 18mm Durchmesser. Dann sollte es passen und ich muss nicht basteln. Vielen Dank für Eure superschnellen Antworten, TOP Forum hier.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Juli 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Jemand schon mal von Euch die Hauptschwingenlager getauscht ? Ich bin gerade bei meinem DHX auf der nicht endenden Suche des ewigen "Knackens".
> Drehe bald durch.
> Rahmen liegt in dem Bereich frei. Also alles demontiert. Frage mich allerdings wie ich die Lager rausbekomme. ?


Moin, Innenlager zieh ich seit Jahren damit aus meinen Rahmen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-In...30?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1e9463af76


----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, Innenlager zieh ich seit Jahren damit aus meinen Rahmen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-Innen-Abzieher-mit-Gleithammer-Innenlager-Lager-Sackloch-Auszieher-/131338579830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1e9463af76


 
Bitte mal kurze Erklärung der Funktion. Bin zwar Werkzeugmechaniker aber muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich so ein Teil noch nie gesehen habe.
Im Rahmen selbst sehe ich die Lager von aussen und innen wird eine Verbindungsachse zwischen den beiden Lagern sitzen. Wie und wo wird der Abzieher angesetzt ?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, Innenlager zieh ich seit Jahren damit aus meinen Rahmen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-Innen-Abzieher-mit-Gleithammer-Innenlager-Lager-Sackloch-Auszieher-/131338579830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1e9463af76


 
Warte mal. So doof bin ich garnicht. Der vordere Dorn wird durch das eindrehen der 1. Schraube gespreizt, dann kann abgezogen werden. OK verstanden, aber wo wird das gute Stück vorne denn angesetzt ? Wenn ich durch die Achse schaue sehe ich so gut wie keine Kante ?
Nächste Frage wäre wo finde ich in der Zeichnung von Canyon das Lager/Achse von der Hauptschwinge, bin ich blind ?


----------



## Dice8 (8. Juli 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Warte mal. So doof bin ich garnicht. Der vordere Dorn wird durch das eindrehen der 1. Schraube gespreizt, dann kann abgezogen werden. OK verstanden, aber wo wird das gute Stück vorne denn angesetzt ? Wenn ich durch die Achse schaue sehe ich so gut wie keine Kante ?
> Nächste Frage wäre wo finde ich in der Zeichnung von Canyon das Lager/Achse von der Hauptschwinge, bin ich blind ?


An dieser Kante kannst du den Abzieher ansetzen.
Das Lager hat die #3.





Der Ausbau des Hauptschwingenlagers klappt irgendwie nicht ohne die beiden Lager (#3) zu zerstören. Das Hauptsächlich Problem ist dabei das diese Kappen (#11) im Innenlagerring eingepresst sind. Beim Ziehen des Lagers zerfällt es jedenfalls in seine Bestandteile was aber nicht so schlimm ist da es ja sowieso getauscht wird. Wenn man das erste Lager "zerlegt" hat kann man auch die innere Hohlachse (#30) einfach rausnehmen. Beim Blick in das "Lagergehäuse" siehst du dann dass am Lagersitz im Rahmen jeweils zwei Aussparungen sind um das eigentliche Lager von innen nach außen aus dem Lagersitz treiben zu können. Ich persönlich würde die beiden schwarzen Kappen (#11) direkt mit bestellen da man die fast garnicht aus dem Innenlagerring heraus bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Juli 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Warte mal. So doof bin ich garnicht. Der vordere Dorn wird durch das eindrehen der 1. Schraube gespreizt, dann kann abgezogen werden. OK verstanden, aber wo wird das gute Stück vorne denn angesetzt ? Wenn ich durch die Achse schaue sehe ich so gut wie keine Kante ?
> Nächste Frage wäre wo finde ich in der Zeichnung von Canyon das Lager/Achse von der Hauptschwinge, bin ich blind ?


Da die Lager eh meist schon von selbst auseinander fallen und spätestens nachdem du die schwarzen Kappen abgezogen hast das Innenteil samt Kugeln in der Werkstatt liegt wird der Spreizer in der äußeren Lagerschale angesetzt und das ganze dann mit dem Gleithammer, in Fachkreisen Wichser genannt, gezogen. 
Würd ich auf beiden Seiten so machen und die kleinen Bohrungen im Rahmen die zum austreiben der Lager gedacht sind gar nicht erst nutzen. 
Meist verorgelt man sich bei dieser Aktion eh nur den Lagersitz.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Da die Lager eh meist schon von selbst auseinander fallen und spätestens nachdem du die schwarzen Kappen abgezogen hast das Innenteil samt Kugeln in der Werkstatt liegt wird der Spreizer in der äußeren Lagerschale angesetzt und das ganze dann mit dem Gleithammer, in Fachkreisen Wichser genannt, gezogen.
> Würd ich auf beiden Seiten so machen und die kleinen Bohrungen im Rahmen die zum austreiben der Lager gedacht sind gar nicht erst nutzen.
> Meist verorgelt man sich bei dieser Aktion eh nur den Lagersitz.


Diese Variante ist die bessere da man den Lagering gerade mit dem Wichser (  ) raustreiben kann und nicht verkantet wie du schon schreibst.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Juli 2015)

Ihr seit die Besten !
Jetzt noch ne Frage zu den Lagern:
Original Canyon oder INA, SKF usw. ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Juli 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Ihr seit die Besten !
> Jetzt noch ne Frage zu den Lagern:
> Original Canyon oder INA, SKF usw. ?


Ich bestell immer bei Kugellagershop.de oder so. 
Ich bin der Meinung das teure Lager in diesem Fall nicht den gewünschten Effekt haben. 
Da die Lager eh immer nur wenige Millimeter vor und zurück laufen tun es auch günstige beidseitig gedichtete.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Juli 2015)

Vor allem ist es wichtig die Fettpackung zu erhöhen damit die Lager besser vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt sind!


----------



## Thiel (8. Juli 2015)

Korrekt, denn ab Werk sind die Lager nicht voll bis zum Rand, denn das Fett würde eh sofort rausgedrückt, denn meistens werden diese Art Lager schnell um 360 Grad gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Juli 2015)

So, vielen Dank erst mal für die hilfreichen Antworten. So macht das Forum Spaß . Habe jetzt die Lager erst einmal montiert gelassen und nur um 90° weiter gedreht. So gut wie möglich alles gefettet und wieder montiert. Nichts knackt mehr. Gut hat auch nur 3 Tage gedauert bis ich diesen Übeltäter gefunden habe. Also wer bei seinem Torque lautes Knacken im Tretlagerbereich war nimmt kann sich zu 90% sicher sein das es an der Hauptschwingenlagerung liegt.


----------



## mario1982 (13. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand die lagernummer vom cane creek steuersatz der bei meinem 2014er dhx verbaut ist?  Brauch das obere und das untere. Laufen beide ziehmlich rau...


----------



## mario1982 (13. Juli 2015)

Auf dem bild ist die nr vom unteren Lager.  Beim oberen ist es nicht mehr zu erkennen


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. Juli 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/black-52-mm-o6946613/
Außendurchmesser deine Lager Messen und fertig.
Unten müsste es meines Wissens das 52er Lager sein.


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juli 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Manitou Revox in das Dhx ein zu bauen?

Bei mir stösst er in beiden Low Positionen mit dem Federteller bzw Dämpferkopf an der Wippe an. 195 Low geht gerade noch so, verursacht aber hässliche Kratzspuren.

Gib es dieses Problem auch bei anderen Dämpfern? Gibt es schon eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## earlmanni (14. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre die fetten Dämpfer umgedreht! Buchsen passen? Laufen frei?


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juli 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> Ich fahre die fetten Dämpfer umgedreht! Buchsen passen? Laufen frei?


Klar passen die Buchsen. Es ist egal wie rum ich den Dämpfer drehe. Entweder stösst der Dämpferkopf, das Teil mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter dran, oder der Feder Teller an. Im Vergleich zu meinem CCDB Air sind die Dämpferaugen einfach näher am eigentlichen Dämpferkörper.


----------



## Killabeez (15. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich muss leider mein DHX Whipzone verkaufen und bräuchte unbedingt die komplette Ausstattungsliste von dem bike, leider finde ich dich auf der canyon homepage nicht mehr... Kann mir da bitte einer helfen??? Vielen Dank im voraus 

Mfg 

Chris


----------



## Dice8 (15. Juli 2015)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss leider mein DHX Whipzone verkaufen und bräuchte unbedingt die komplette Ausstattungsliste von dem bike, leider finde ich dich auf der canyon homepage nicht mehr... Kann mir da bitte einer helfen??? Vielen Dank im voraus
> 
> ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Juli 2015)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss leider mein DHX Whipzone verkaufen und bräuchte unbedingt die komplette Ausstattungsliste von dem bike, leider finde ich dich auf der canyon homepage nicht mehr... Kann mir da bitte einer helfen??? Vielen Dank im voraus
> 
> ...


Das is erstmal schade.
Aber schreib doch einfach ab.
Dein DHX steht ja vermutlich in Garage oder Keller und die wichtigsten Parts die für potenzielle Käufer wichtig sind bekommste doch auch so zusammen
http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Canyon/Torque-DHX-Whipzone,14582


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (20. Juli 2015)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss leider mein DHX Whipzone verkaufen und bräuchte unbedingt die komplette Ausstattungsliste von dem bike, leider finde ich dich auf der canyon homepage nicht mehr... Kann mir da bitte einer helfen??? Vielen Dank im voraus
> 
> ...


Welche Größe?


----------



## DerFreddy2 (20. Juli 2015)

Servus, so ich hab heute ne neue Bremsanlage an meinem Torque DHX verbaut (Shimano Saint BR-M820 ) .  Mega Geile Bremse keine Frage!!! Sooo, ich bin heute Nachmittag von der Fahrschule nach Hause gekommen und sehe dass mein Paket welches ich letze Woche am Montag bestellt habe angekommen ist. 

Ich hab mich gefreut und mich sofort ans einbauen gemacht  Einbau der Vorderbremse -> Kein Problem. Einbau der Hinterbremse: Leute ich hab keine Ahnung welche Japanischen Kinder mein Fahrrad damals zusammengebaut haben ! Einfach nur Ärgerlich. Ich musste den Schraubenkopf des hinteren Bremssattel mit einer Metallsäge abschneiden da ich leider keine Chance hatte diese Schraube zu lösen. Einfach nur Ärgerlich !!  Und als vorbildlicher HTL Schüler brauch mir keiner erzählen ich wüsste eh nicht in welche Richtung man ne Schraube rausdreht. 

Das finde ich wirklich ärgerlich !! Aber ja Canyon bleibt Canyon... ^^


----------



## Killabeez (20. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Killabeez (20. Juli 2015)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Welche Größe?



Ist schon verkauft, sorry...


----------



## trailbikesurfer (27. Juli 2015)

Und hat in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand das DHX mit einem Vivid ausgestattet ?


----------



## No_Limit88 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Hat jemand den vivid r2c coil im dhx?
Hab jetzt die chance nen 2016er zu bekommen und meine eigentliche Frage ist, bei welchem fahrergewicht ihr welche Feder fahrt?


P.S ich wiege 90kg mit Ausrüstung und hätte noch eine 400er Feder die ich dazu bekommen würde.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Juli 2015)

No_Limit88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat jemand den vivid r2c coil im dhx?
> Hab jetzt die chance nen 2016er zu bekommen und meine eigentliche Frage ist, bei welchem fahrergewicht ihr welche Feder fahrt?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre zwar keinen Vivid im DHX aber eine 400er Feder wird bestimmt zu weich sein. Beim Rock Shox Kage RC bin ich die 450er gefahren und die hat bei fahrfertigen 90kg gut gepasst.


----------



## No_Limit88 (31. Juli 2015)

Mhh, dann muss ich mal schauen nach einer härteren.

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## katermurr (1. August 2015)

Tach Leute, hier haben ja einige die Huber Bushings verbaut, wenn ich richtig lese - ich hab die mir nun auch geholt (2-teilige Variante 22,2 x 12,7 x 8 mm für Double Barrel Air), bin beim Einbau gerade aber bisschen am zögern, weil die Buchsen nur sackschwer in die Gleitlager reingehen. Die Gleitlager selbst hab ich problemlos austauschen können. Ich krieg die Buchsen wohl schon reingepresst, aber drehen tut sich da nix mehr (per Hand). Sollte das Endergebnis nicht etwas beweglich sein? Oder tut sich da nur was wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist?

Danke für Rückmeldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (3. August 2015)

Mahlzeit, 

weis jemand zufällig den Radstand Vom 14er DHX in "L" ??? 

DANKE


----------



## JaSon78 (3. August 2015)

Da sich noch keiner gerührt hat...aus dem Kopf ist das 2014er L wie das 2015er M - Reach ca. 430 und Radstand ca. 1210...


----------



## Dice8 (3. August 2015)

trialbock schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> weis jemand zufällig den Radstand Vom 14er DHX in "L" ???
> 
> DANKE


Habe mal eben in den tech. Daten nachgeschaut.
Torque DHX 2014 in L: Reach 430, Radstand: 1214


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. August 2015)

Hätte mir das L 2015 bestellen sollen, teilweise kommt mir das M einfach zu kurz vor. Hab jetzt mal die Geo von 210 Lo auf 195 Hi umgestellt, fühlt sich auf jeden Fall besser an und in Parks wie Beerfelden brauch ich es ja eh nicht so flach und tief.


----------



## lorddoom (3. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein gebrauchtes DHX Rockzone von 2014 erworben. Da war der Steuersatz durch bzw. das untere Lager fest. Jetzt kenn ich das von meinem Speci Enduro so, dass bei nem integrierten Steuersatz das Lager eben direkt in einer dafür vorgesehenen Passung im Steuerrohr liegt. Beim Canyon habe ich das alte Lager aber nur mit Mühe rausbekommen und das Neue würde ich nur mit einpressen/reintreiben rein kriegen. Da hat doch jemand mit dem Maß geschlampt oder? Beim Enduro kriege ich das Lager mit der Hand raus und wieder rein. 

Und ja, das richtige Lager hab ich ;-) 52mm Cane Creek.

Hat da jemand nen guten Rat? Wenn das da so reingepresst wird verspannt es vielleicht oder? Soll ich den Rahmen nachfräsen lassen? Wäre das ne Möglichkeit? Oder muss das so stramm sein?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Jan


----------



## Djamos (3. August 2015)

@No_Limit88: Ich fahre den Vivid R2C Coil, 2015 Modell , ML Tune.
Bei nakten 75kg ist die 350er Feder schon sehr weich, allerdings ohne Durchschläge.
Habe jetzt dennoch die alte 400er Feder eingebaut und probier diese bei den nächsten Malen aus.

@katermurr: Das war bei mir anfangs auch so. Wenn der Dämpfer dann verbaut ist flutscht es aber trotzdem gut.
Herr Huber liefert doch auch eine Buchse mit Markierung (bei mir V) mit. Diese ist etwas anders und du hast mehr Spiel.
Leider passen bei mir die Huberbuchsen am Vivid Coil nur in den Stellungen 195Hi und 210Hi rein. Bei den beiden Lo Stellungen stoßen die Buchsen an der Wippe an. Ich werde mir da jetzt noch eine 3x30° Fase dran machen, dann sollte das auch passen.

Wie seid ihr denn mit den Lo Stellungen zufrieden? Ich setze da bei fast jeder Runde mit dem Pedal/Kurbel an einer Unebenheit auf. Das Nervt mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (3. August 2015)

Alles klar, danke, dann werd ich die Lager mal ganz einpressen (hoffe das passt in der Lo Stellung!)

Ich bin ca ein Jahr lang die High-Stellung gefahren und war begeistert - jetzt hab ich aber trotzdem mal auf Low umgesteckt, und find's glaub ich noch geiler! Ist halt bisschen mehr Flunder, aber vom Fahrgefühl top. Vorderrad geht viel leichter hoch, Kurven fahren ist viel launiger - nur bisschen mehr Druck aufm VR und eben hier und da mal aufpassen mit den Pedalen. Mit genügend Speed und etwas Druck/Vorspannung auf dem Dämpfer aber kein Problem, denk ich. Einfach bisschen mehr vorne ziehen


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (3. August 2015)

Wenn ihr schon grad beim Thema Huber Buchsen seid. Ich will mir welche holen aber hab keine Ahnung welche Abmessung ich beim DHX 2014 mit CCDB brauche. Nachmessen kann ich auch grad nicht. Wurde hier bestimmt schon geschrieben aber ich finds nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus ich brauche 2 Teiliges set oder?


----------



## katermurr (3. August 2015)

22,2 x 12,7 x 8 und ja, zweiteilig


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (3. August 2015)

Macht das kein unterschied von den Maßen beim Coil und air? Du hast ja air.


----------



## Dice8 (3. August 2015)

Die Abmessungen der Buchse sind gleich. Beim CCDB Coil gibt es allerdings verschiedene Versionen des Dämpferauges. Meiner hat z.B. eine eingepresste Stahlhülse. Soweit ich weiß ist diese Info vorab wichtig für Herrn Huber.  Ich würde den Dämpfer ausbauen und nachschauen.

Das Foto zeigt das untere Dämpferauge meines CCDB Coil. Man kann sehr gut erkennen das zwischen den Norglidelager und dem eigentlichen Dämpferauge noch eine Stahlhülse ist.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. August 2015)

Bin bisher die 210 Lo Einstellung gefahren und hatte immer das Gefühl zu weit hinten zu stehen und hab deshalb mal auf 195 Hi umgestellt. Fühlt sich im Stand schon irgendwie besser an, für mein empfinden. Sollte auch passen, wenn nicht stelle ich auf 210 Hi um zum testen. Ich probier alle Möglichkeiten mal durch. Geht ja innerhalb von nicht mal einer Minute. Bike hinlegen zum ändern  war ein guter Typ.


----------



## Dice8 (4. August 2015)

Ich fahre nur 210LO und habe keinerlei Probleme mit ungewollten Bodenkontakt.
Am Anfang hing ich viel zu weit vorne überm Lenker was am sehr geringen Stack lag. Mit einem Lenker der mehr Rise hat konnte ich das neutralisieren. Seit dem ist alles top. Mit dem CCDB Coil und der MST Boxxerkartusche ist das DHX die Bikepark Bügelmaschine für mich und wird auch nur in Bikeparks bewegt. Für alles andere habe ich mein Strive.


----------



## JaSon78 (4. August 2015)

Servus!
Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit dem Teil bzw. dem Anbieter gesammelt?
http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/canyon/canyon-dhx.html#productViewTabs3


----------



## JaSon78 (4. August 2015)

lorddoom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein gebrauchtes DHX Rockzone von 2014 erworben. Da war der Steuersatz durch bzw. das untere Lager fest. Jetzt kenn ich das von meinem Speci Enduro so, dass bei nem integrierten Steuersatz das Lager eben direkt in einer dafür vorgesehenen Passung im Steuerrohr liegt. Beim Canyon habe ich das alte Lager aber nur mit Mühe rausbekommen und das Neue würde ich nur mit einpressen/reintreiben rein kriegen. Da hat doch jemand mit dem Maß geschlampt oder? Beim Enduro kriege ich das Lager mit der Hand raus und wieder rein.
> 
> Und ja, das richtige Lager hab ich ;-) 52mm Cane Creek.
> ...


Hab das DHX bisher nicht aufgemacht. Beim Torque EX musst Du die neue untere Lagerschale aber gefettet einpressen. Ich hab das gemacht, in dem ich die alte untere Lagerschale als "Puffer" auf die neue gelegt habe und dann mit einem Hammer vorsichtig eingeschlagen habe.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur 210LO und habe keinerlei Probleme mit ungewollten Bodenkontakt.
> Am Anfang hing ich viel zu weit vorne überm Lenker was am sehr geringen Stack lag. Mit einem Lenker der mehr Rise hat konnte ich das neutralisieren. Seit dem ist alles top. Mit dem CCDB Coil und der MST Boxxerkartusche ist das DHX die Bikepark Bügelmaschine für mich und wird auch nur in Bikeparks bewegt. Für alles andere habe ich mein Strive.


Ich hänge immer gefühlt zu weit hinten und spüre es auch in den Händen.
Deshalb die Hi Einstellung. Bewege es auch nur im Park, für alles andere hab ich mein Tyee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (5. August 2015)

Djamos schrieb:


> Leider passen bei mir die Huberbuchsen am Vivid Coil nur in den Stellungen 195Hi und 210Hi rein. Bei den beiden Lo Stellungen stoßen die Buchsen an der Wippe an. Ich werde mir da jetzt noch eine 3x30° Fase dran machen, dann sollte das auch passen.



Moin, kannst du das mal zeigen bzw. hat das schon jemand anders mal hinbekommen, die Huberbuchsen mit der Lo-Stellung? Die passen nämlich tatsächlich nicht rein - die Chips sind ca einen halben mm weiter auseinander als die Wippe, und der fehlt genau um die Buchsen reinzubekommen.
Hat jemand schonmal die Wippe abgefeilt? Das wäre doch eine Lösung...


----------



## katermurr (5. August 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> Den CCDB habe ich ja rausgeschmissen ;-) Die Originalbuchsen sind ausserdem 12€ teurer als vom Herrn Huber . Und das beste, habe ich gerade gesehen, die Haben gar keine 22,2 sondern nur 22,1 im Angebot. Naja, hätte ich doch vorher mal nach originalen geschaut, dann hätte ich direkt 22,1 bestellt. Haha.... hätte, hätte Fahrradkette ;-) Habe eben mit Huber-Bushings geschrieben, die machen mir welche mit 22,1 und mit 15 statt der üblichen 18mm Durchmesser. Dann sollte es passen und ich muss nicht basteln. Vielen Dank für Eure superschnellen Antworten, TOP Forum hier.



Tach, genau das Problem - hat das alles gut geklappt? Würd's dann auch so machen statt zu feilen.
Danke!


----------



## Dice8 (5. August 2015)

Oder so:



Dice8 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lösen der Schrauben am Rockerarm fand ich nicht so toll. Mein anderer "Lösungsansatz" war die Buchsen abzuschleifen was aber dazu führte das der Dampfer leicht schief im eingebauten Zustand war. Habe mich dann mit dem Thema direkt an Stefan gewandt und er hat mir eine andere Buchse gedreht. Die Originalen Endkappen der CCDB Buchsen passen zwar nur sehr stramm drauf aber es passt. Ergebnis ist dann also gleiche Einbauform wie mit der originalen CCDB Buchse aber mit "Huber Innenleben". ;-) Mit dieser "originalen Einbauform" wird die Buchse nur im Trackflip geklemmt und muss keinen mm in den Rockerarm reichen. Sieht dann so aus.
> 
> Die Buchse (22,2mm breit, Durchmesser wie die normale zweiteile Huberbuchse)
> 
> ...


----------



## katermurr (5. August 2015)

Jau vielen Dank, das werde ich mal versuchen. Komische Geschichte mit der Wippe - ist das ein Produktions-/Designfehler oder steckt da irgendein Sinn dahinter?


----------



## MA85 (5. August 2015)

katermurr schrieb:


> Moin, kannst du das mal zeigen bzw. hat das schon jemand anders mal hinbekommen, die Huberbuchsen mit der Lo-Stellung? Die passen nämlich tatsächlich nicht rein - die Chips sind ca einen halben mm weiter auseinander als die Wippe, und der fehlt genau um die Buchsen reinzubekommen.
> Hat jemand schonmal die Wippe abgefeilt? Das wäre doch eine Lösung...


Die Buchsen mit einer ausreichenden fase versehen. Isk Schraube samt Mutter, Schraube in die buchse, das ganze dann in die drehbank, optional auch Bohrmaschine und dann mit einer feinen Feile die fase dran drehen. So hab ich's gemacht und passt!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Djamos (6. August 2015)

genau die Idee habe ich auch.


----------



## katermurr (6. August 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt dem Stephan Huber mal gefragt, ob so eine Lösung ginge, das sollte dann gut passen und den Dämpfer etwas stabiler halten - ich nehme an, das ist auch eure Fasen-Lösung? (Kannte das exotische Zeug gar nicht )


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (7. August 2015)

Kannst du dann Bescheid sagen ob es bei dir passt? Dann bestelle ich auch nach den selben Maßen.


----------



## Mountainbob (9. August 2015)

Hi, hab mal ein par Fragen zu meinem 2015'er DHX Whipzone, bezüglich der Bremsen.

1. Wieso ist eigentlich am Vorderrad eine größere Bremsscheibe verbaut als am Hinterrad ? Ich dachte größere Bremsscheiben sind stärker als kleinere, aber wieso dann am Vorderrad mehr Bremskraft als am Hinterrad haben. Ich zumindest nutze die Hinterradbremse deutlich mehr.

2. Lohnt es sich neue Bremsscheiben zu kaufen, wenn man etwas mehr Bremskraft haben will ("massivere" mit weniger Lüftungsschlitze), oder kommt das eher auf die Bremse an sich an ? Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kompatibilität aus, muss man da nur auf den Durchmesser und die Loch-art achten ?

3. Meine Vorderbremse quietscht schon seit ich das Bike gekauft hab (Januar 2015), zuerst dachte ich das sie einfach noch eingefahren werden müssen, aber sie quietschen immernoch ziemlich nervig, besonders wenn ich nicht so stark bremse. Hab schon einiges ausprobiert, sämtliche Schrauben festgezogen und sogar mal die Bremsscheibe mit Sandpapier bearbeitet. Interessanterweise quietscht sie nach nichtmal einer abfahrt im Bikepark nichtmehr und ich denk immer: "Jetzt ist sie endlich eingefahren".

Danke im vorraus, ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (9. August 2015)

Wenn du hinten mehr bremst solltest du mal einen fahrtechnik Kurs besuchen und richtig bremsen lernen. (Nicht bös gemeint)! 
Hinten eine 180er Scheibe hat sich halt als absolut ausreichend bewährt und nur durch eine größere Scheibe bekommst du nicht nominell mehr Bremskraft sondern die Bremsscheibe ist eher etwas temperaturstabiler weil sich die Hitze auf mehr Material verteilen kann. 
Sram Guide oder x irgendwas Trail ist leider totaler Müll und Vor allem am dh bike absolut unbrauchbar! 
Avid Code r fahr ich sehr zufrieden seit einigen Jahren. Da hat man vor einem Alpen Urlaub nahezu den gleichen leerweg/druckpunkt wie nach dem Urlaub und power hat die auch mehr. Und teuer ist eine Code r auch nicht! 
Ich bin sämtliche Avid bremsen über tausende km an verschiedenen Rädern gefahren und das einzig wirklich top brauchbare ist meiner Erfahrung nach die Code. 
Andere Hersteller hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen mit. Lg. ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (9. August 2015)

Ps. Weiß jemand von euch aus dem Kopf raus zufällig was Canyon für ein lagersatz komplett für den dhx Rahmen will? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (9. August 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ps. Weiß jemand von euch aus dem Kopf raus zufällig was Canyon für ein lagersatz komplett für den dhx Rahmen will?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hatte das mal zusammengerechnet und meine bei ca. 45-50€ herausgekommen zu sein.


----------



## MA85 (9. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hatte das mal zusammengerechnet und meine bei ca. 45-50€ herausgekommen zu sein.


Danke dir


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (9. August 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Sram Guide oder x irgendwas Trail ist leider totaler Müll und Vor allem am dh bike absolut unbrauchbar!



Sehr komisch, fahre die Guide RS seit nun mehr 4 Monaten an meinem DH wie auch am Enduro. Vorher Shimano SLX am DH, das war wirklich "totaler Müll".


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. August 2015)

Fahre am DHX Whipzone die Shimano Zee, was soll ich sagen außer das ich total begeistert bin. SLX ist für mich persönlich auch keine DH Bremse, bei 90kg Gesamtfahrer Gewicht wäre mir die zu schwach. Am Enduro fahre ich die X9 Trail, die überzeugt mich aktuell leider nicht. Da kommt vermutlich auch eine Zee ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (9. August 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Sehr komisch, fahre die Guide RS seit nun mehr 4 Monaten an meinem DH wie auch am Enduro. Vorher Shimano SLX am DH, das war wirklich "totaler Müll".


Längere Abfahrten/ stärkere Dauer Beanspruchung = leerweg wird immer länger. In den Bergen alle zwei Tage Kolben zurückgedrückt/ neu ausgerichtet um wieder einen passablen belagabstand zu haben. Das ganze bei elixir5, elixir7 , Trail7, Trail9, GuideR. Und bei allen Jungs und Mädels aus dem Bekanntenkreis genau das selbe! 
Nur bei allen eingesetzten Code bremsen nicht. Meine Erfahrung von mehreren Jahren Einsatz. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück oder bremst weniger wie ich... ;-P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2015)

CrashOverRide89 schrieb:


> Kannst du dann Bescheid sagen ob es bei dir passt? Dann bestelle ich auch nach den selben Maßen.



Hi, von dem Maßen her passt es - fast; der äußeren Rand ist immer noch bei 15 mm, das sollte optimalerweise auch die 12,7 mm sein (wie innen). Dadurch liegt der Dämpfer in "Lo" immer noch etwas mehr auf der Wippe auf. Aber: Die Trackflips lassen sich jetzt aber weiter rein drehen  , d.h. das Dämpferspiel könnte beseitigt werden, indem man die Standardbuchsen auf 22,0 mm abfeilt.

Leider reiben die Huberbuchen deutlich bei mir, das Ansprechverhalten ist spürbar _schlechter_... Ist das schonmal passiert? Die werden doch so gelobt...


----------



## MA85 (12. August 2015)

katermurr schrieb:


> Hi, von dem Maßen her passt es - fast; der äußeren Rand ist immer noch bei 15 mm, das sollte optimalerweise auch die 12,7 mm sein (wie innen). Dadurch liegt der Dämpfer in "Lo" immer noch etwas mehr auf der Wippe auf. Aber: Die Trackflips lassen sich jetzt aber weiter rein drehen  , d.h. das Dämpferspiel könnte beseitigt werden, indem man die Standardbuchsen auf 22,0 mm abfeilt.
> 
> Leider reiben die Huberbuchen deutlich bei mir, das Ansprechverhalten ist spürbar _schlechter_... Ist das schonmal passiert? Die werden doch so gelobt...


Wenn die Buchse immernoch an einer Ecke auf der Wippe aneckt verkantet sie im gleitlager! Mal im ausgebauten Zustand geschaut?
Meine laufen sau gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (12. August 2015)

Das mit den Buchsen auf 22,1 oder 22,0 abfeilen geht in die Hose. Hatte ich auch zuerst versucht und das Resultat war das der Dämpfer leicht schief stand. Entweder ne Fase reindrehen oder eine Buchse verwenden die durchgängig den gleichen Durchmesser hat. Letzteres fahre ich und funktioniert 1A. Siehe hierzu auch meinen Beitrag.


----------



## MA85 (12. August 2015)

Die Huber Buchse etwas abgedreht/gefast funzt bei mir 1a. Die gesamte Buchse kürzen würd ich auch nicht empfehlen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2015)

Moin, ich glaub nicht dass die Buchsen verkanten, die liegen ja an zwei Seiten auf der Wippe auf, und in der "Hi"-Stellung reibt's ebenso - aber wer weiß, ich hab mich schon oft geirrt  Im Ausgebauten Zustand lässt sich da nix drehen (per Hand), ist aber wohl so gewollt (trotzdem ist doch dann irgendwie klar, dass das Ansprechverhalten nicht so gut ist, oder bin ich blöd?)

Jetzt ne ganz doofe Frage: Kann ich mir da selbst was abfeilen (à la Fase) _ohne _die Buchsen aus dem Dämpfer zu nehmen? Ich fürchte die kriege ich nicht unversehrt da wieder raus.

Merci euch

@MA85: 


MA85 schrieb:


> Die Huber Buchse etwas abgedreht/gefast funzt bei mir 1a. Die gesamte Buchse kürzen würd ich auch nicht empfehlen!


Also hast du die in 22,2 mm Breite da drin? Ich hab's Gefühl mit 22,0 mm kommen die Track flips etwas mehr rein - was ja eigentlich gut sein sollte (Spiel eliminieren).


----------



## MA85 (12. August 2015)

Buchsen haben Original Länge. Hab lediglich einen Ansatz drangedreht das sie nur am trackflip aufliegen. Spiel hat da garnix und die Buchsen lassen sich bei mir leicht von Hand drehen und ansprechverhalten mit ccdb coil ist extrem porno ;-P

Gönn deinen Buchsen aber was einlaufzeit! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (12. August 2015)

Hat von euch jemand eigentlich mal was von nem neuen dh ler von Canyon gesehen bzw. gehört?  Mir Is zu Ohren gekommen das ein Carbon Race bigbike zur eurobike rauskommen soll, hab aber noch nirgends ein spyshot oder so gesehen. 
Hoffentlich brauch ich dann kein neues wenns rauskommt... ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (12. August 2015)

Ich habe gehört, das sie den ersten 29" DH zeigen.


----------



## MA85 (12. August 2015)

Oh Gott hoffentlich hast du falsch gehört!!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. August 2015)

Bin froh noch das 15er Whipzone gekauft zu haben, top P/L Verhältnis und am DH will ich kein 650B. Am Enduro ist es sinnvoller.


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

katermurr schrieb:


> Tach, genau das Problem - hat das alles gut geklappt? Würd's dann auch so machen statt zu feilen.
> Danke!



Also, hat so geklappt! Der Herr Huber macht alle Wünsche ohne Aufpreis war. Die unteren Buchsen habe ich mir mit einem Durchmesser von 15,5 bestellt....da schleift nix mehr!


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

katermurr schrieb:


> Jau vielen Dank, das werde ich mal versuchen. Komische Geschichte mit der Wippe - ist das ein Produktions-/Designfehler oder steckt da irgendein Sinn dahinter?



Fertigungsbedingte Toleranzen!!!


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

*Nochmal für alle bezüglich der Buchsen:*
*Wegen des Schleifens und des Kratzens, bzw. für die die nur Low fahren können.*
Für oben habe ich 22,0mm x 8mm mit Standarddurchmesser 18mm genommen!
Für unten 22,0mm x 8mm mit Durchmesser 15,5mm!
Beides die *Zweiteilige Variante.*
Empfehle Euch die 3 Gleitlager und die Montagehilfe dazu zu bestellen.
Kostet alles zusammen mit den Versandkosten 47,00€
Gruß

Ps. NIX SCHLEIFT/KRATZT MEHR IM HIGH MODUS ;-)


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

Falls Jemand Interesse an einer LG1r Kurbelgarnitur hat, welche am 2014er Flash verbaut ist, habe Sie bei eBay und eBay-Kleinanzeigen drinne ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (17. August 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> *Nochmal für alle bezüglich der Buchsen:*
> *Wegen des Schleifens und des Kratzens, bzw. für die die nur Low fahren können.*
> Für oben habe ich 22,0mm x 8mm mit Standarddurchmesser 18mm genommen!
> Für unten 22,0mm x 8mm mit Durchmesser 15,5mm!
> ...



Das die Buchsenbreite 22,2mm seien soll ist dir aber klar, oder? Gerade bei der oberen Buchse ist dies mMn zwingend erforderlich da sonst keine Mittigkeit des Dämpfers erreicht werden kann!
Bei der unteren Buchse (Rockerarm) würde ich auch definitv die Variante von @katerm (Siehe Anhang/Bild im Zitat) vorziehen:



katermurr schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt dem Stephan Huber mal gefragt, ob so eine Lösung ginge, das sollte dann gut passen und den Dämpfer etwas stabiler halten - ich nehme an, das ist auch eure Fasen-Lösung? (Kannte das exotische Zeug gar nicht )Anhang anzeigen 410340



Hier eine generelle Breite von 22mm zu empfehlen halte ich für schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das die Buchsenbreite 22,2mm seien soll ist dir aber klar, oder? Gerade bei der oberen Buchse ist dies mMn zwingend erforderlich da sonst keine Mittigkeit des Dämpfers erreicht werden kann!
> Bei der unteren Buchse (Rockerarm) würde ich auch definitv die Variante von @katerm (Siehe Anhang/Bild im Zitat) vorziehen:
> 
> 
> ...





Natürlich ist mir das klar! Allerdings gibt es auch bei den Rahmen Toleranzen. Das es für den CCDB ab Werk nur 22,1 Buchsen gibt, weißt Du nehme ich an!? Diese waren an meinem Flash auch verbaut. Allerdings waren die so dermaßen (extrem) fest, dass ich nun 22,0 drinne habe. Die sitzen gut, ohne jegliches Spiel, Gruß


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

Bedenklicher ist wohl eher, wie ich hier laß, mit einer Feile herumzupfuschen


----------



## Dice8 (17. August 2015)

So wie sich das anhört scheint es an der Aufnahme am Rahmen auch noch Toleranzen zu geben. Bei mir passen z.B. die 22,2er Buchsen perfekt ohne zu klemmen und mein Dämpfer ist genau mittig. Also am besten vorher ausmessen und dann individuell bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

Ich sollte meine Aussage wohl nochmal verfeinern:

Das wichtigste beim "Kratz/Schleifproblem" ist ja der Durchmesser der Buchsen am Arm. Da die Hubers ja einen Standart von 18mm haben, sollte hier auf die 15,5mm geachtet werden. Bei Denen wo 22,2 oder 22,1 passt, muss man ja nicht auf 22,0 gehen. Denke nun hört sich das etwas besser an


----------



## Alex199 (18. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
mir ist heute beim meinem DHX Rockzone der Renthal Direct Mount an 2 Stellen gebrochen und mich hat's ordentlich gelegt. 
Den Support habe ich nicht erreicht. 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit so einer Geschichte, bezüglich Austausch des kaputten Vorbaus oder Gewährleistung? Sollte normal net passieren. 
Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## earlmanni (19. August 2015)

Alex199 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir ist heute beim meinem DHX Rockzone der Renthal Direct Mount an 2 Stellen gebrochen und mich hat's ordentlich gelegt.
> Den Support habe ich nicht erreicht.
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit so einer Geschichte, bezüglich Austausch des kaputten Vorbaus oder Gewährleistung? Sollte normal net passieren.
> Vielen Dank und Grüße





Hatte ich auch schon. Hab's über Canyon abgewickelt und einen Neuen bekommen. Den habe ich dann direkt vertickt....es ist ja bekannt das die Dinger nicht viel taugen. Das neue Modell scheint stabiler zu sein. Sieht man übrigens an den 2016er Torque Modellen auf der Homepage. Ich fahre nun einen Syntace 55 mit nem Vector, Gruß


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2015)

Whaaat? Der bricht? Mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen und alles? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex199 (19. August 2015)

Prima, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich den mal zu Canyon schicken. 

Ja. Habe den wie in der Anleitung beschrieben montiert und Drehmoment hat auch gepasst. 

Grüsse


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2015)

Jetz hast du mir Angst gemacht. Mist der hat mir immer so gut gefallen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex199 (19. August 2015)

Gefallen hat mir der auch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich nochmal mit dem fahren werde. Wenn des neue Modell stabiler ist, wäre das ja ne Alternative.


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2015)

Der neue gefällt mir nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2015)

Hast du ein Foto oder kannst du beschreiben wo genau der genau gebrochen ist damit die einen fahren Ihren auf eventuell anfängliche Schäden checken können? War das einfach so im Fahrbetrieb oder bei einem Sturz? Mann jetz habt ihr mir Angst gemacht.
Das dumme ist ich weiß momentan keinen den ich mir kaufen würde. Der neue spank gefällt mir ganz gut aber der ist viel zu kurz.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex199 (19. August 2015)

Der ist direkt hinter den vorderen Schrauben gebrochen. Auf beiden Seiten.

Passiert ist das in einem Wurzelfeld nach einer kleineren Stufe von ca einem Meter.
Glück im Unglück, danach wäre ein recht grosser Sprung gekommen.
Ich versuche mal ein Bild hochzuladen.

Schaden lässt sich prima über Canyon abwickeln. Wird ausgetauscht.

Grüsse


----------



## earlmanni (19. August 2015)

Bei mir war's ähnlich, trotz passendem Drehmoment. Die scheinen wohl alle an der/den Stellen zu reißen.


----------



## JaSon78 (19. August 2015)

Mein Renthal Vorbau ist mit richtigem Drehmoment auch gerissen. Zum Glück über Nacht im Keller. Jetzt nur noch Syntace Lenker und Vorbau. Canyon hat mir den Vorbau gutgeschrieben. Klang so also ob es nicht der erste Bruch war...


----------



## JaSon78 (19. August 2015)

www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-dhx/2016/torque-dhx-whipzone.html

Canyon ist mit den 2016er Bikes teilweise draussen... DHX unverändert in 26" ... mal gucken ob, da noch was (in Carbon) kommt...


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2015)

Hat mich auch sehr überrascht! Finds aber echt klasse das sie es als 26" Modell weiter anbieten und nicht völlig aussterben lassen. Denke  vom dhx wird noch ein Topmodell in neuem Look folgen 
und der Carbon Bock wird erst später erscheinen. Wenn überhaupt noch in 15?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. August 2015)

Als ich das Whipzone heute in Stealth Black gesehen hab, dachte ich als erstes: Fuck, warum konntest nicht 2 Monate warten. Allerdings gefällt es mir in Raw dann doch besser. Die einzigen Unterschiede sind: Lenker und Vorbau nicht von Spank sondern Raceface und die LR scheinen andere zu sein. Außerdem ist das 16 er laut Canyon Angabe leichter.


----------



## JaSon78 (20. August 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Foto oder kannst du beschreiben wo genau der genau gebrochen ist damit die einen fahren Ihren auf eventuell anfängliche Schäden checken können? War das einfach so im Fahrbetrieb oder bei einem Sturz? Mann jetz habt ihr mir Angst gemacht.
> Das dumme ist ich weiß momentan keinen den ich mir kaufen würde. Der neue spank gefällt mir ganz gut aber der ist viel zu kurz.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Syntace DM als 55er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlmanni (20. August 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Syntace DM als 55er?




Habe den 55er mit nem Vector DH High 20 drauf. Den 44er hatte ich vorher auch getestet, leider war er mit dem Vector zusammen zu kurz, sodass der Lenker sich nicht montieren lies. Liegt aber daran das der Klemmbereich sehr Breit ist. Hätte aber mit einem anderen Lenker vlt. gefunzt. Ok, die Optik mit Lenker ist eher langweilig, aber es geht mir ja um die Haltbarkeit. Die Syntacer sind eben am stabilsten und rocken jeden Test.


----------



## JaSon78 (20. August 2015)

44er passt bei der Fox 40 auch mit Syntace Lenker, wenn Du die Gabelbrücke weiter nach oben ziehst...


----------



## earlmanni (20. August 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> 44er passt bei der Fox 40 auch mit Syntace Lenker, wenn Du die Gabelbrücke weiter nach oben ziehst...


 Eben das wollte ich nicht, aber für die Anderen gut zu wissen ;-)


----------



## MA85 (20. August 2015)

Der sieht mir aber auch sehr filigran aus. ;-P
Hab gestern bei meinem integra mal genau nachgeschaut und kann keinerlei Risse oder ähnliches feststellen! 
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt etwas die Vermutung das die Brüche wegen mintagefehlern entstehen. Ihr hattet den ja alle ab Werk schon verbaut oder? Weil wenn der bei der Erstmontage schon überspannt wird kann der spätere Bruch schon hervorgerufen sein selbst wenn ihr im Nachhinein nach Lenker ausrichten ect. Das korrekte Drehmoment eingehalten habt! 
Weil die 6nm is echt nicht viel. Aber klar, brechen darf sowas nicht!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## earlmanni (20. August 2015)

Also wenn man Google etwas durchforstet, findet man etliche Tests und Erfahrungsberichte. Es scheint keine Seltenheit zu sein, was die Integras und auch die FatBars angeht. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Canyon Jungs die ab Werk "vernudeln". Ich habe bis zum Bruch nichts verändert, also nicht daran herumgeschraubt. Aber vielleicht handelt es sich ja auch nur um einen Materialfehler/Fertigungsfehler einer Charge ;-)


----------



## MA85 (20. August 2015)

Naja also ich überprüfe nach dem Kauf sämtliche Schrauben meiner Canyon Räder und ich kann nur aus Erfahrung bei 3 biken sagen das der ein oder andere Monteur es mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel garnicht drauf hat. ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. August 2015)

Hab bei meinem DHX Whipzone den Spank Spike Lenker und Direct Mount Vorbau ab Werk dran. Bisher ohne Vorkommnisse


----------



## Thiel (20. August 2015)

Die sind auch nicht für Probleme bekannt.


----------



## JaSon78 (20. August 2015)

Die Spank Sachen sollen auch recht haltbar sein... nachdem ich den Freeride Test mit dem Renthal Lenker gelesen hatte, war das dann aber auch ein 'mentales Problem' bei mir, mit dem noch weiterzufahren. Vorbau hat sich dann ja leider wirklich verabschiedet... Syntace Enve Spank oder Easton vertraue ich da wesentlich mehr... und bei Lenker und Vorbau ist Bruch fatal...andere Komponenten sind da weniger dramatisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlmanni (20. August 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Naja also ich überprüfe nach dem Kauf sämtliche Schrauben meiner Canyon Räder und ich kann nur aus Erfahrung bei 3 biken sagen das der ein oder andere Monteur es mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel garnicht drauf hat. ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Schade eigentlich! Warscheinlich wissen die das selbst und tauschen deshalb so problemlos aus hahahahahaah


----------



## trailbikesurfer (23. August 2015)

Werde jetzt doch mal den Vivid R2C (2016er) in meinem DHX testen. Frage ist mal wieder das Thema welcher Tune ? Der Kage RC hat M/L bei mir und passt gut. Sollte dann beim Vivid doch auch passen oder ?


----------



## Dice8 (23. August 2015)

Das kommt auch aufs Fahrergewicht an.
Wenn du fahrbereit über 90 KG auf die Waage bringst würde ich lieber das M Tune testen. Das Tune kann man ja auch notfalls ändern (lassen) wenns garnicht passt.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (23. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das kommt auch aufs Fahrergewicht an.
> Wenn du fahrbereit über 90 KG auf die Waage bringst würde ich lieber das M Tune testen. Das Tune kann man ja auch notfalls ändern (lassen) wenns garnicht passt.



Liege bei 78KG. Sag mal Dice8. Du hattest doch mal das gleiche vor wie ich. Hast Du den Kage behalten, den Vivid verbaut oder was anderes gemacht ?


----------



## Dice8 (23. August 2015)

Habe mir einen CCDB Coil eingebaut. Geiles Teil! Mit dem gibt es auch kein Problem das passende Tune auszuwählen da man alles einstellen kann.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (23. August 2015)

Wenn dann würde der nur gebraucht für mich in Frage kommen. Wie ist es eigentlich möglich bei dem CCDB das Modelljahr rauszufinden ? Gibt es zwischen dem 2013er bis 1015er massive Neuerungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg2310 (26. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe seit gestern nen Satz Huber Buchsen an meinem 2015er Torque DHX mit CCDB Coil.
Habe die in 22,2mm. Oben kein Problem, aber unten am Trackflip/Rockerarm gings nicht rein. Habe die Achse an der Schwinge gelöst, um ein bisschen Druck rauszunehmen und den Dämpfer dann mit etwas Gewalt reingeklopft. Drin isser, aber das ist sicher nicht optimal denke ich.
Meint ihr das fährt sich ein oder sollte ich lieber nochmal 22,0mm oder 22,1mm nachbestellen/austauschen? Auf abschleifen o.ä. habe ich weniger Lust und auch keine Möglichkeit.
Danke Euch!


----------



## aemkei77 (26. August 2015)

Sind die Buchsen wirklich zu breit oder nur am Rand zu dick?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2015)

SuFu nutzen. Das wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut.


----------



## Joerg2310 (26. August 2015)

Die sind wohl am Rand zu dick. Das Problem war das ich den Dämpfer mit nem Gummihammer reinklopfen musste in das letze Stück wo schon der Rahmen beginnt, wenn die trackflips dran und zu sind sieht es eigentlich eben aus und der Dämpfer bewegt sich auch, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das das Ansprechverhalten beeinflusst, wenn das so bombenfest da eingeklemmt ist... oben gehts ja auch locker rein...


----------



## MA85 (29. August 2015)

Joerg2310 schrieb:


> Die sind wohl am Rand zu dick. Das Problem war das ich den Dämpfer mit nem Gummihammer reinklopfen musste in das letze Stück wo schon der Rahmen beginnt, wenn die trackflips dran und zu sind sieht es eigentlich eben aus und der Dämpfer bewegt sich auch, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das das Ansprechverhalten beeinflusst, wenn das so bombenfest da eingeklemmt ist... oben gehts ja auch locker rein...


Dämpfer mit Gummhammer reingekloppt mir läuft es Eiseskalt den Rücken runter!!! 
Guck mA paar Seiten vorher da kannst du lesen woran es liegt! Die Buchsen müssen mit einem Ansatz versehen werden damit es passt! 
Anders verkanten sie!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_legend (30. August 2015)

Kann mir wer sagen ob 12*150 Hinterrad auf Das DHX passt ? 
Grüße


----------



## earlmanni (30. August 2015)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob 12*150 Hinterrad auf Das DHX passt ?
> Grüße


Nope, 12x142


----------



## Djamos (10. September 2015)

Ich möchte nochmal was zu dem Buchsenthema beitragen, auch wenns jetzt für alle schon klar sein sollten.
Ich habe am RockShox Vivid Coil die Huberbuchsen.
Oberes Dämpferauge in 22,2x8,0mm 2-teilig. Das passt perfekt, ohne Spiel.
Unteres Dämpferauge (also am FlipChip) auch in 22,2x8,0mm 2-teilig. Da die Buchse vom Durchmesser recht groß ist habe ich beidseitig eine minimal Phase, startend bei nem Durchmesser von 16,7mm, dran gemacht. Ca. 0,3 tief und 3,5mm lang. also wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe 5°.
Ohne die Phase passt der Flip Chip nur noch in beide HI Stellungen.
Mit der Phase auch sehr gut in die LOW Stellungen.


----------

Anderes Thema: Ich habe bei meinem Torque immer Klappergeräusche. Ich hab jetzt echt schon viel ausprobiert und es nicht die Kette (die klingt anders). Irgendwelche blöden Kabel oder so. Habt ihr das zufällig auch und konntet lokalisieren woher es kam? Abhilfe?

Wie habt ihr die Kette ruhig gestellt? So ein Neoprenschutz dürfte doch da die effektivste Methode sein, oder?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. September 2015)

Djamos schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal was zu dem Buchsenthema beitragen, auch wenns jetzt für alle schon klar sein sollten.
> Ich habe am RockShox Vivid Coil die Huberbuchsen.
> Oberes Dämpferauge in 22,2x8,0mm 2-teilig. Das passt perfekt, ohne Spiel.
> Unteres Dämpferauge (also am FlipChip) auch in 22,2x8,0mm 2-teilig. Da die Buchse vom Durchmesser recht groß ist habe ich beidseitig eine minimal Phase, startend bei nem Durchmesser von 16,7mm, dran gemacht. Ca. 0,3 tief und 3,5mm lang. also wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe 5°.
> ...


Hatte auch Klappergeräusche, bei mir war es die Feder vom Kage. Durch mehr Vorspannung hat sich das erledigt gehabt. Könnte bei natürlich ne andere Ursache haben. Mein Propain Tyee (Enduro) ist auf jeden Fall fast lautlos im Vergleich zum Torque, zumindest in Beerfelden.


----------



## Weld (10. September 2015)

Mir ist aufgefallen, das die Züge vorne aufeinanderklapper. Des weitern gibt es das Schaltwerk, das evtl. klappert und somit auch Schaltzüge frisst. Lösung dafür gibts wenn man nach "sram type 2 overhaul" googlet, der erste treffer bei google .
Meine Kette hab ich mit genug spannung und dem Geheimtipp namens 3M Scotchfil Tape ruhig gestellt. Das ist eigentlich selbstverschweißendes Kautuschkiaolierband für Elektroarbeiten. Das Tape dämpft den kettenschlag (falls vorhanden) einfach weg. Klebt von selbst und sieht wesentlich schöner aus als so einen darumgewickelten schlauch oder mantel finde ich. Meine empfehlung: auch ein kleines stück davon auf den unteren bügel der kefü kleben, dann kann die kette dort auch nicht mehr draufschlagen.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. September 2015)

Gegen Klappern an den Zügen vorne hilft: Kabelbinder.
Mache ich zumindest so. Am Tyee klappert nur die Kette, wenn arg zu heftig wird.


----------



## earlmanni (11. September 2015)

für die Kettenstrebe benutze ich :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-Isolierba...3-1mx1-65mm-/262019477171?hash=item3d0193eeb3

Oder in teuer:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...lapper+tape.TRS0&_nkw=slapper+tape&_sacat=888

Das Scotch ist etwas breiter, länger und günstiger. Es reicht für mehrere Streben. Habe es so gewickelt wie auf dem Bild, da es so schön dick ist und besser aussieht als nur ein Streifen davon. Ich finde ein einfacher Neoprenschutz ist zu dünn. Hatte an einem meiner Bikes trotz Neopren Schläge/Lackabplatzer in der Kettenstrebe. Für mich ist, da ich mehere Bikes besitze, das Scotch die beste und günstigste Variante, GRUß


----------



## JaSon78 (11. September 2015)

Bei mir löst sich der Dämpfingshebel beim Schaltwerk regelmässig. Dann klappert es auch. Werde jetzt mal schauen, dass ich das mit Locktight fixiere.
Oder gibt es da noch eine Alternative. Hinter der Abdeckkappe sieht es unübersichtlich aus...


----------



## Weld (11. September 2015)

Das hört sich nach einem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk an. Unter der Abdeckhaube warst du schonmal richtig. Da musst du um die Spannung zu erhöhen die kleine 6-Kant-Schraube, die auf das runde Metallstück drückt, hineindrehen. Das sollte dann auch ein zurückspringen des Hebels verhindern (wen ich es jetzt aus dem Kopf richtig abrufe).

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaSon78 (11. September 2015)

Ja...sorry. Saint Schaltwerk... auf die Schraube hatte ich auch schon spekuliert... das gab Gewissheit. Danke Dir!


----------



## MA85 (11. September 2015)

Thema klapperfreier downhiller da hab ich mich auch intensievst mit beschäftigt mit sehr gutem Ergebnis!
1. xt Kette!
2. Schlitten von kettenführung mit Schlauch ausgeklebt.
3. Schlauch um Kettenstrebe gewickelt.
4. xo1 dh schaltwerk was dank x Horizont Technik nicht schlägt!
Unwesentlich aber doch einen kleinen Teil dazugetragen haben dann noch meine fast Suspension Boxxer und Cane creek dB coil samt HUBERBUCHSEN.

Ergebnis in meinen RAW Videos hört man "fast" nur reifen abroll Geräusche. ;-P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaSon78 (19. September 2015)

Fällt mir gerade noch zu 'Nebengeräuschen' ein: Bin bisher viel Hope oder Tune Naben gefahren, weil ich das Freilauf Surren ganz cool fand. Hab mich jetzt mal auf die DTSwiss 240 am Enduro eingelassen. Der Freilauf ist so leise, dass ich ne ganz neue ErFAHRung habe... nur noch Reifen und Untergrund... und nen bisschen Bremsen. Sehr geil


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. September 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. der Federhärte beim Torque DHX Whipzone 2015. Gewicht fahrbereit 90kg. Gabel Boxxer RC und Dämpfer Kage RC. Hatte mir von Canyon vorne die blaue rein machen lassen, allerdings ist die viel zu hart, SAG war bei 15% (!!!) mit der roten die auch mitgeliefert wurde hab ich jetzt 30%. Die bleibt erstmal drin. 
Am Dämpfer haben die mir die 500er reingemacht die ich dazu bestellt hatte, passt vom SAG auch laut SAG Indikator. Jetzt hab ich zum Test mal die 400er rein, die original beim Rad dabei war und dasselbe Ergebnis wie bei der 500er bzgl. SAG. Kann es sein das die 400er dann schneller durchrauscht?

Noch dazu hab ich das Bike mit leichteren Federn umgebaut, damit meine Freundin auch damit fahren kann. Sie wiegt 60kg und vorne hab ich die silberne xtra soft rein, SAG 25% hinten mal die 350er, die scheint aber deutlich zu hart zu sein, SAG Skala gerade mal zu 50% ausgenutzt, laut Skala. Soll ich für sie die 300er oder besser gleich die 250er Feder kaufen? Sie ist blutige Anfängerin und möchte mit ihr ab und zu im Park fahren. Sie fährt normal nur Touren mit mir.


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. September 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. der Federhärte beim Torque DHX Whipzone 2015. Gewicht fahrbereit 90kg. Gabel Boxxer RC und Dämpfer Kage RC. Hatte mir von Canyon vorne die blaue rein machen lassen, allerdings ist die viel zu hart, SAG war bei 15% (!!!) mit der roten die auch mitgeliefert wurde hab ich jetzt 30%. Die bleibt erstmal drin.
> Am Dämpfer haben die mir die 500er reingemacht die ich dazu bestellt hatte, passt vom SAG auch laut SAG Indikator. Jetzt hab ich zum Test mal die 400er rein, die original beim Rad dabei war und dasselbe Ergebnis wie bei der 500er bzgl. SAG. Kann es sein das die 400er dann schneller durchrauscht?
> 
> Noch dazu hab ich das Bike mit leichteren Federn umgebaut, damit meine Freundin auch damit fahren kann. Sie wiegt 60kg und vorne hab ich die silberne xtra soft rein, SAG 25% hinten mal die 350er, die scheint aber deutlich zu hart zu sein, SAG Skala gerade mal zu 50% ausgenutzt, laut Skala. Soll ich für sie die 300er oder besser gleich die 250er Feder kaufen? Sie ist blutige Anfängerin und möchte mit ihr ab und zu im Park fahren. Sie fährt normal nur Touren mit mir.


Ich bin mal kurzzeitig bei ca 76kg fahrbereit mit einer 350er Feder im Manitou Revox gefahren. Hat eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Eventuell wäre ich später auf 400 hochgegangen, allerdings ist der Revox sowieso raus geflogen und der originale CCDB Air kam wieder rein.

Ich meine mal gelesen zu habe das Dämpferfedern recht stark streuen was die Federrate angeht. Es muss also immer auch etwas Glück dabei sein.

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

die spucken beide eine 250er bei 30% Sag aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. September 2015)

Du meinst für mein Mädel? Ich denke auch das ich die 250er und evtl. die 200er bestelle. Kann sie ja zurück schicken wenn sie nicht passt bzw. zu hart ist.


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. September 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Du meinst für mein Mädel? Ich denke auch das ich die 250er und evtl. die 200er bestelle. Kann sie ja zurück schicken wenn sie nicht passt bzw. zu hart ist.



Genau. Aber anstelle der 200er würde ich lieber eine 300er besorgen. 200 dürfte doch deutlich zu weich sein.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. September 2015)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Genau. Aber anstelle der 200er würde ich lieber eine 300er besorgen. 200 dürfte doch deutlich zu weich sein.


Dann werd ich mal die 300er und 250er besorgen.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Mountainbob (14. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich hab ein 2015er Dhx Whipzone und hab vor jetzt zur offseason dem Bike mal ein Upgrade zu spendieren. Deshalb wollte ich wissen was ihr empfiehlt um noch mehr aus dem Bike rauszuholen. 
Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob es Teile gibt die die Laufruhe verbessern ?

Danke,
LG Jonas


----------



## Dice8 (14. Oktober 2015)

Mountainbob schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein 2015er Dhx Whipzone und hab vor jetzt zur offseason dem Bike mal ein Upgrade zu spendieren. Deshalb wollte ich wissen was ihr empfiehlt um noch mehr aus dem Bike rauszuholen.
> Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob es Teile gibt die die Laufruhe verbessern ?
> 
> Danke,
> LG Jonas



Ich würde die Boxxer mit einer anderen Dämpfung (MST, Fast oder Charger) tunen und den Kage RC gegen einen besseren Dämpfer (CaneCreek Double Barrel Coil/Air, RS Vivid R2C Coil/Air,....) tauschen.


----------



## Mountainbob (14. Oktober 2015)

Haben die 2015er Boxxer modelle nicht schon die charger-dämpfung ?

Und was genau bringt das Fast-Tuning, bzw. wie gut das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (14. Oktober 2015)

Mountainbob schrieb:


> Haben die 2015er Boxxer modelle nicht schon die charger-dämpfung ?
> 
> Und was genau bringt das Fast-Tuning, bzw. wie gut das ?



Bei den 2015er Modellen haben nur die "Team" und die "WC" die Charger Dämpfung. Die Boxxer "RC" hat weiterhin die einfach Motion Control IS Dämpfung (ist auch im Whipzone verbaut). Zum Fast Tuning kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich selbst fahre die MST Kartusche von m-suspensiontech die ich zu 100% weiterempfehlen kann.


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Oktober 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Boxxer mit einer anderen Dämpfung (MST, Fast oder Charger) tunen und den Kage RC gegen einen besseren Dämpfer (CaneCreek Double Barrel Coil/Air, RS Vivid R2C Coil/Air,....) tauschen.


Ich kann nur zustimmen. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Federelemente nach dem Rahmen (und eventuell den Reifen) die wichtigsten Teile am Bike. Zumindest beim Downhill. Was will ich mit einer leichten perfekt schaltenden Schaltung wenn es mich fast vom Bike schüttelt und ich keinen Grip habe, weil mein Fahrwerk den Unebenheiten nicht folgen kann.


----------



## MA85 (14. Oktober 2015)

Federelemente Laufräder und Bremse dann hast du ein völlig anderes bike!
An meinem whipzone ist mittlerweile sogar nurnoch Kurbel und trigger Original. Hab es nach und nach mit den Komponenten meiner besten Wahl aufgebaut und ich liebe es. 
Es ist jedes Mal geil das Ding zu fahren.
Und das beste ist, die Karre läuft komplett ohne Mucken die ganze Saison


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbob (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke  schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Muhbert (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße die Hinterrad Nabe vom DHX 2014 Playzone haben? Die Standartkomponenten sind ja von Sun Ringle.
Möchte mir nen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen.

Danke


----------



## Dominik19xx (21. Oktober 2015)

142x12


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (26. Oktober 2015)

Genau vor der Frage stehe ich auch grad. Vorderrad hat dann 110x20, oder?
Hat jemand einen guten Laufradsatz zur Empfehlung?


----------



## Dice8 (26. Oktober 2015)

Einen LRS würde ich mir wenn aufbauen lassen. Aktuell würde ich wohl zur DT Swiss FR600 greifen. Nabe je nach Geschmack.


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat dann ist es schwer sich selbst einen LRS zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Oktober 2015)

Der DT Swiss FR600 LRS war bei meinem Torque serienmäßig dran, leider bockschwer der LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mit meinen Octane One Solar Pro Felgen sehr zufrieden. Nicht all zu schwer, stabil und relativ breit. Außerdem sind die auch noch günstig.

Du solltest natürlich jemanden kennen der dir die Laufräder aufbaut.

Ps: Auch der Local Dealer kann und macht das. Zumindest wenn er halbwegs qualifiziert ist.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (11. November 2015)

Hi
ich bin grad dabei meine Sun Ringle ADD comp felgen von den Stickern zu befreien. Weiß einer von euch wie man die abbekommt oder hat vllt sogar einer schon diese Sticker bei sich entfernt. Wäre super wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich hättet.


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2015)

Erwärmen - wie bei allen Klebern.


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. November 2015)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich bin grad dabei meine Sun Ringle ADD comp felgen von den Stickern zu befreien. Weiß einer von euch wie man die abbekommt oder hat vllt sogar einer schon diese Sticker bei sich entfernt. Wäre super wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich hättet.


in den Anfängen dieses Threads haben schon einige Leute ihre LRS von den Beschriftungen befreit (inkl. Bilder). Ich meine Aceton und viel Zeit wäre das Mittel der Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Muhbert (12. November 2015)

Hi,

habe den standard kage rc 240x76 in meinem dhx. Kann ich einen CCDB 241x76 ohne Probleme einbauen? Bauchgefühl sagt die 1mm sind irrelevant. 

THX


----------



## Quiesel (12. November 2015)

@Muhbert: Jo kannste ohne Probleme verbauen! 240x76 ist quasi 241x76 .... 

Ich möchte meinen DHX Rahmen 2014 in RAW verkaufen...hat jemand hier Interesse? Wenn ja einfach melden...


----------



## freeflohrider (13. November 2015)

Hi,
würde gerne den Kage RC Dämpfer ersetzen und gegen Vivid Air bzw. Vivid Coil ersetzen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. fahrt ihr? Mit welchem Tune fahrt ihr die Dämpfer?
Cane Creek will ich übrigens nicht. Ist mir zu schwer einzustellen  
Als Gabel fahre ich eine Dorado


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2015)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Muhbert: Jo kannste ohne Probleme verbauen! 240x76 ist quasi 241x76 ....
> 
> Ich möchte meinen DHX Rahmen 2014 in RAW verkaufen...hat jemand hier Interesse? Wenn ja einfach melden...


Größe? Hab den M 2015 und der ist mir irgendwie bissl zu klein. Sind die 100% identisch?


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. November 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Größe? Hab den M 2015 und der ist mir irgendwie bissl zu klein. Sind die 100% identisch?


Ne ab 2015 entspricht der M Rahmen fast dem L von 2014. Ich hätte kotzen können als die kurz nachdem ich meins in L gekauft habe die neue Geometrie von 2015 veröffentlicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2015)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Dice8 (13. November 2015)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ne ab 2015 entspricht der M Rahmen fast dem L von 2014. Ich hätte kotzen können als die kurz nachdem ich meins in L gekauft habe die neue Geometrie von 2015 veröffentlicht haben.



Geht mir ähnlich. Falls ich mal ein gutes Angebot für ne längere Kiste sehe geht mein Torque DHX Rahmen in M von 2014 in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2015)

Hatte ja ursprünglich das 2015er L bestellt, mich dann aber umentschieden auf das M. Bin 1,85 mit 89 SL, also eher Sitzzwerg


----------



## TrailBiker1 (14. November 2015)

@Thiel, @Dominik19xx: Alles klar danke


----------



## trailbikesurfer (14. November 2015)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde gerne den Kage RC Dämpfer ersetzen und gegen Vivid Air bzw. Vivid Coil ersetzen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. fahrt ihr? Mit welchem Tune fahrt ihr die Dämpfer?
> Cane Creek will ich übrigens nicht. Ist mir zu schwer einzustellen
> Als Gabel fahre ich eine Dorado


Fahre den Vivid Coil in M/L Tune, würde allerdings über 85kg Gewicht zu M/M Tune raten. Bin vorher mit dem Kage nur 195mm Federweg gefahren, da der Kage doch recht gut durchsackt. Der Vivid ist im Anfangsfederweg schön sensibel und zum Ende eine angenehme Progression. 
Fahre mit dem Vivid jetzt komplett 210mm. Hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt da jetzt auch die Zugstufe besser einzustellen ist.


----------



## Aishmo (14. November 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Größe? Hab den M 2015 und der ist mir irgendwie bissl zu klein. Sind die 100% identisch?


Größe m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (14. November 2015)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Größe? Hab den M 2015 und der ist mir irgendwie bissl zu klein. Sind die 100% identisch?





Aishmo schrieb:


> Größe m



war noch der account von meiner freundin angemeldet... 
also meiner ist auch m


----------



## freeflohrider (14. November 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Fahre den Vivid Coil in M/L Tune, würde allerdings über 85kg Gewicht zu M/M Tune raten. Bin vorher mit dem Kage nur 195mm Federweg gefahren, da der Kage doch recht gut durchsackt. Der Vivid ist im Anfangsfederweg schön sensibel und zum Ende eine angenehme Progression.
> Fahre mit dem Vivid jetzt komplett 210mm. Hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt da jetzt auch die Zugstufe besser einzustellen ist.


Danke für den Tip. Habe fahrfertig über 85kg  
Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (16. November 2015)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen ob einer die Vektorgrafiken der Decals vom Torque hat?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. November 2015)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mal fragen ob einer die Vektorgrafiken der Decals vom Torque hat?


Hat nit der siemdim bei Auslieferung der 14er DHX sein Whipzone mit hellgrauen Decals versehen. 
Ich glaub mich dunkel erinnern zu können. Allerdings hat man von ihm hier schon länger nix mehr gehört. Oder?


----------



## Quiesel (17. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat er aber die decals abgepaust und dann per Hand auf Folie übertragen...sprich nicht eingescannt und vectorisiert.

@simdiem: ?


----------



## aemkei77 (19. November 2015)

Ich habe noch ein File der Torque decals irgendwo Zuhause,  muss mal nachsehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrailBiker1 (19. November 2015)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein File der Torque decals irgendwo Zuhause,  muss mal nachsehen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Das wäre super =D


----------



## aemkei77 (20. November 2015)

Hier der Torque Schriftzug...
Ist zwar nicht 100%, also vielleicht nicht zum Überkleben des originalen, aber für eine Neulackierung sieht's gut aus


----------



## aemkei77 (21. November 2015)

Hier der DHX Schriftzug.
wieder nicht 100% aber 99%


----------



## TrailBiker1 (22. November 2015)

@aemkei77 : super vielen Dank ;D..werde dann mal das endgültige Ergebnis hier zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muhbert (26. November 2015)

@ amkei77

Hast du auch die Grafik vom kleinen canyon Schriftzug auf dem oberrohr?


----------



## Quiesel (26. November 2015)

Ich hab ne Datei erstellt wo alle decals drinnen sind. Kann die heut Abend hochladen...


----------



## aemkei77 (26. November 2015)

Muhbert schrieb:


> @ amkei77
> 
> Hast du auch die Grafik vom kleinen canyon Schriftzug auf dem oberrohr?


Den Canyon Schriftzug findest du als illustrator datei im web bei brandsoftheworld, musst nur entrpechend skalieren


----------



## Quiesel (26. November 2015)

Gude,
also hier die alle Decals in einer PDF. Für die Decals am Hinterbau muss man einfach den Torqueschriftzug spiegelverkehrt plotten lassen.
Die Datei kann mit Illustrator geöffnet werden und weiterbearbeitet werden. Die Maße sollten stimmen...


----------



## Muhbert (27. November 2015)

Danke!


----------



## b0mbe (7. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist mein 2015er Torque aus dem Factory Outlet gekommen und ich will die verbauten Guide RS direkt gegen die Saint tauschen. Jetzt versuche ich schon seit längerer Zeit verzweifelt rauszufinden, welche Adapter ich da benötige. Will vorne wie hinten 203er Magura Storm SL fahren. Hab mich jetzt bei den Adaptern von Magura umgeguckt und bei dem was ich jetzt rausgefunden hab, muss vorne der QM28 und hinten QM26 dran. Stimmt das?

//edit: Oder vorne QM42?


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Dezember 2015)

? 
Bei gleicher Scheibengroesse solltest Du die Adapter belassen koennen...


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Dezember 2015)

Bei hinten Wechsel von 180 auf 200 nimm den Shimano Pm+20. Ist guenstiger.


----------



## b0mbe (7. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell sind SRAM Scheiben drauf, also vorne 200mm und hinten 180mm. Bei Shimano und Magura haben die großen Scheiben einen Durchmesser von 203mm. Deswegen erscheint mir das mit den +23 bzw. +43mm schon ganz sinnvoll. Oder lieg ich da falsch? Bei 'ner Bremsanlage für über 300€ kommts auf 2,50€ auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (7. Dezember 2015)

Für vorne kannste den Shimano Adapter (PM auf PM) nehmen sofern deine Gabel eine PM6 Aufnahme hat (z.B. Boxxer, etc.):







https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/

Für hinten kannst du diesen von Shimano (PM auf PM) nehmen. Allerdings musst du noch 1,5mm in Form von Unterlegscheiben je Seite dazu spacern damit du die 203 erreichst. So habe ich das jedenfalls gemacht und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.






https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180-mm-Scheibe-p14595/

[ Bilderquelle: www.bike-components.de ]


----------



## b0mbe (7. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank, so wirds gemacht!


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Dezember 2015)

Das passt...aber vorne aus der Ferne betrachtet wahrscheinlich ueberfluessig, da der alte Adapter passen sollte.


----------



## b0mbe (7. Dezember 2015)

Dann müsste ich da wahrscheinlich auch noch unterbauen. Wie gesagt, die SRAM Scheibe hat nur 200mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi,
wollt mal mein neues Canyon Torque DHX 2016 präsentieren


----------



## floleerau (6. Januar 2016)

Gibt's das so zu kaufen? 
ich finde es sehr geil! !!
Viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Januar 2016)

floleerau schrieb:


> Gibt's das so zu kaufen?
> ich finde es sehr geil! !!
> Viel Spaß beim biken



Danke =D
Ne das ist nen Custom Bike, enstanden aus dem DHX Whipzone.


----------



## MA85 (6. Januar 2016)

Sau geil man!!!
Und viiiel schicker als dem berrecloth seins! ;-P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (6. Januar 2016)

nicht mehr viel Whipzone vorhanden 
...und in live siehts noch viel besser aus!


----------



## MA85 (6. Januar 2016)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollt mal mein neues Canyon Torque DHX 2016 präsentieren
> Anhang anzeigen 450544 Anhang anzeigen 450545 Anhang anzeigen 450547


Was für einen Vorbau hast du montiert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## b0mbe (6. Januar 2016)

Der Fatbar passt farblich nicht ganz dazu, ansonsten aber 'n sehr schickes Teil.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (7. Januar 2016)

@MA85: Das find ich auch...das vom Berrecloth ist ja überhaupt nicht stimmig zsm gestellt 
Das ist irgend nen Vorbau von Specialized, keine Ahnung welcher ;P
@Quiesel: Das stimmt wohl
@b0mbe: Joa ist Geschmackssache. Zum Grün fand ich sie auch hässlich, aber jetzt find ichs geil


----------



## Quiesel (7. Januar 2016)

@MA85:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/mtb-components/stems/direct-mount-stem
das ist der Vorbau.


----------



## Vince Vega (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Könnte günstig an ein 2014er DHX kommen. Da ich aber eventuell ein paar Teile tauschen wollte möchte ich wissen welche Einbaubreite die Kurbel am DHX hat. Kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Quiesel (8. Januar 2016)

@Vince Vega: Hab letztens bei meinem die Einbaubreite gemessen - bin der Meinung dass es 68/73mm EB sind.
War mir aber bei meinem Messverfahren nicht 100% sicher.  ...83mm konnte ich aber nach diesem Messverfahren ausschließen


----------



## Vince Vega (8. Januar 2016)

Ok, das wäre natürlich perfekt.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (9. Januar 2016)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @MA85:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/mtb-components/stems/direct-mount-stem
> das ist der Vorbau.


Scheisse der Is schick. 
Nur mit specialized teilen am Canyon hab ich bissel Probleme. ;-P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (11. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem DHX und mit meiner Körpergröße von 1,83m bin ich laut Canyon zwischen Rahmengröße M und L.
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen bzw. welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr??

Greetz Al


----------



## Quiesel (11. Januar 2016)

@Mixmasteral76 : gerade wenn Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst kommt es stark auf deinen persönlichen Geschmack an. Der eine mag es lieber etwas länger ...der andere eher kürzer.
Ich bin 178cm und hab mich auf M super wohl gefühlt. Ein Kumpel von mir ist 183/4cm und der fährt auch M....der könnte aber auch ein L fahren.
@TrailBiker1 ist auch über 180cm und fährt M.
Sind aber alles 2014er DHX...meine irgendwie gelesen zu haben, dass die neueren DHX irgendwie kleiner ausfallen. Da kann ich aber nichts genaueres zu sagen.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst hängt das echt von deinem Geschmack ab, da Du ja quasi beide Größen problemlos fahren kannst.


----------



## MA85 (11. Januar 2016)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Mixmasteral76 : gerade wenn Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst kommt es stark auf deinen persönlichen Geschmack an. Der eine mag es lieber etwas länger ...der andere eher kürzer.
> Ich bin 178cm und hab mich auf M super wohl gefühlt. Ein Kumpel von mir ist 183/4cm und der fährt auch M....der könnte aber auch ein L fahren.
> @TrailBiker1 ist auch über 180cm und fährt M.
> Sind aber alles 2014er DHX...meine irgendwie gelesen zu haben, dass die neueren DHX irgendwie kleiner ausfallen. Da kann ich aber nichts genaueres zu sagen.
> ...


Nené. Die 15er sind "größer" wie die 2014er!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (11. Januar 2016)

Ab 2015 sind die DHX länger geworden. Das 2014er DHX in M hat einen Reach von 404, ab 2015 in M 430! 

Ich selbst fahre bei 181cm ein 2014er DHX in M. Könnte aber ein bisschen länger sein. Das 2015er in M (Reach 430) wäre für mich perfekt.


----------



## Quiesel (11. Januar 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Nené. Die 15er sind "größer" wie die 2014er!!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



siehste... ich wusste doch das da irgendwas war


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Januar 2016)

Bin 1,85 und fahre ein 2015er Whipzone in M.
Hatte ursprünglich L bestellt und dann telefonisch auf M gewechselt. Das M fühlt sich für mich im Vergleich zu meinem Tyee in L fast zu kurz an.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Januar 2016)

Ein reines Parkbike, welches das DHX für mich ist, kann ruhig was kürzer sein.  Zum Vergleich mein Enduro hat nen Reach von 448.


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (12. Januar 2016)

OK, danke für eure Antworten!!
Falls ich mich für ein 2014er DHX entscheide, wird es eins mit Rahmengröße L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vunlimited (25. Januar 2016)

Also ich muss sagen Canyon schlägt wieder mal alles !!  Cane Creek Double Barrel von meinen Torque Dhx 2015 war im Mai/15 das erste mal bei Cosmicsport auf Garantie beim Service  wegen massiven Öl verlust !! Wurde schnell Repariert alles top !! Jetz im Januar wieder das selbe Problem und ich schick den Dämpfer zu Canyon . Heute bekomm ich einen anruf von Canyon und da wird mir gesagt das der Dämpfer bei Cosmicsport ist und die keinen Defekt feststellen können und sie raten mir einen Dichtungs Service da der Dämper im Februar eh 1 Jahr alt wird und das würde dann 150 Euro kosten .  Toll dachte ich mir soviel kann das ja nicht Kosten und ich fragte dann direkt bei Cosmicsport an was sowas kostet und die meinten 38 Euro !!  Super oder Canyon will bei sowas 112 Euro Verdienen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Januar 2016)

Email/Anruf bei Canyon und um eine Stellungnahme dazu bitten!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen Canyon schlägt wieder mal alles !!  Cane Creek Double Barrel von meinen Torque Dhx 2015 war im Mai/15 das erste mal bei Cosmicsport auf Garantie beim Service  wegen massiven Öl verlust !! Wurde schnell Repariert alles top !! Jetz im Januar wieder das selbe Problem und ich schick den Dämpfer zu Canyon . Heute bekomm ich einen anruf von Canyon und da wird mir gesagt das der Dämpfer bei Cosmicsport ist und die keinen Defekt feststellen können und sie raten mir einen Dichtungs Service da der Dämper im Februar eh 1 Jahr alt wird und das würde dann 150 Euro kosten .  Toll dachte ich mir soviel kann das ja nicht Kosten und ich fragte dann direkt bei Cosmicsport an was sowas kostet und die meinten 38 Euro !!  Super oder Canyon will bei sowas 112 Euro Verdienen


Wieso schickst du den Dämpfer überhaupt zu Canyon wenn er zu Cosmic soll?
Rechnungskopie vom Bike zum Dämpfer, evtl vorher noch Cosmic anrufen, und ab geht's.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Januar 2016)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollt mal mein neues Canyon Torque DHX 2016 präsentieren
> Anhang anzeigen 450544 Anhang anzeigen 450545 Anhang anzeigen 450547



Woher hast du denn die farbigen Schriftzüge? 
Hab mir jetzt ein 2016er bestellt und würde die Schrift gerne in rot machen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (26. Januar 2016)

@Dennis-Fox: im Posting 2006 hab ich ne Datei angehängt, da sind die Schriftzüge als Vektorgrafiken drinne. Damit kannst Du zum Folienspezialisten deines Vertrauens gehen und mit ihm deine Vorstellungen durchsprechen. Der wird Dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Januar 2016)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Dennis-Fox: im Posting 2006 hab ich ne Datei angehängt, da sind die Schriftzüge als Vektorgrafiken drinne. Damit kannst Du zum Folienspezialisten deines Vertrauens gehen und mit ihm deine Vorstellungen durchsprechen. Der wird Dir weiterhelfen...



Ja perfekt!!! 
Danke dir! Woher hast du die Daten wenn man fragen darf? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (27. Januar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ja perfekt!!!
> Danke dir! Woher hast du die Daten wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hier ausm Forum uns ausm Netz. Ich habe die lediglich für meinen Bruder in eine Datei gepackt und die größe angepasst.
Musst mal schauen.... die Decals haben die Größe und Art vom 2014er DHX...weis nicht in wie weit sich die Decals beim neuen geändert haben. (in Formgebung und Farbe).

und wenn Du das machen willst bedenke, dass überkleben quasi nicht möglich ist wenn Du nicht super skills mit Aufklebern hast.. also müssen vorher die alten Schriftzüge runter.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. Januar 2016)

Überkleben würde ich sowieso nicht. 
Wobei das jetzt von können her kein Problem ist. Hab früher nen bisschen mit Werbebeschriftung zu tun. 
Sieht aber echt Kacke aus wenn man mehrere Schichten über einander klebt. 
Trotzdem cool. Werd mir die mal Ploten lassen und dann mal testen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## floleerau (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo
würde mich interessieren wie man den Schriftzug weg bekommt ??
Geht das mit Aceton?
Oder gibt's was besseres. 
Mfg Florian


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. Januar 2016)

Würde ich mit nem Fön versuchen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (27. Januar 2016)

also bei meinem Bruder haben wir das mit Aceton gemacht...was besseres gibt es da mMn nicht. Dazu son Küchenschwamm und mit der rauen Seite geschrubbt. Ging aber richtig schwer ab... voll die Kackarbeit.
Wir sind dann hingegangen und haben den Rahmen mit Werkstatttuch umwickelt...das haben wir in Aceton getränkt und dann mit Frischhaltefolie umwickelt, damit das Aceton nicht verdunsten kann...dann über Nacht einwirken lassen.

Ich empfehle dringenst Acetonfeste Schutzhandschuhe und gut belüftete Arbeitsstätte  

...und echt nicht denken dass das einfach mal eben so gemacht ist. beim 2014er war das echt brutal fest drauf die Farbe

ach ja und bei exponierten Stellen aufpassen mit dem Schwamm ...mit dem kann man auch bei entsprechend langer einwirkung das anodisierte Schwarz abbekommen


----------



## MAster (27. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte bei meinem Torque DHX aus 2015 die Lager wechseln.

Mein Problem ist aus der Zeichnung:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/TorqueDHX_M20_14.pdf
zu erkennen in welcher Reihenfolge die Teile vom Hauptlager und der Lagerung zwischen Rockerarm und oberer Kettenstrebe getauscht werden müssen (siehe Bilder). Die anderen sind mir klar.

Muss man die Lager Cape erst irgendwie runterbekommen und wenn ja wie?
Ist im Rahmen ein Anschlag für die Lageraußenseite, der verhindert das ganze einfach auszupressen?

Wenn es eine Schnittzeichnung der beiden Baugruppen geben würde, wäre das sehr hilfreich.

Grüße & Danke für eure Hilfe

MAster


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Januar 2016)

Sieht gleich aus wie beim 2014er:

Hauptlager:
Die schwarzen Abdeckungen hab ich mit einem stumpfen Messer abgehebelt.
Dann das Lager der Gegenseite mit einem Schraubendreher rausgeklopft (es kommt nur die äußere Lagerschale). Dann kannst du die Distanzhülse rausnehmen *(beim Einbau nicht vergessen, ist echt ärgerlich). *Um die Verbleibenden Lagerteile rauszukopfen sind Innen am Lagersitz zwei Aussparungen, immer schön abwechseln. Die Lager sind Schrägkugellager, gibts recht günstig bei Hibike

Wippe: Wieder das stumpfe Messer zu Hilfe genommen, um die Kappen abzuhebeln.


----------



## JaSon78 (27. Januar 2016)

Ansonsten kannst Du die Kappen und Lager auch einzeln ueber Canyon direkt beziehen. Preis war OK.


----------



## MAster (28. Januar 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sieht gleich aus wie beim 2014er:
> 
> Hauptlager:
> Die schwarzen Abdeckungen hab ich mit einem stumpfen Messer abgehebelt.
> ...



Also, bei mir ist da quasi kein Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Kappe, das wird wohl schwer mit nen stumpfen Messer. Außerdem hab ich bedenken, dass der Lack stark abplatzt (hab den Candy roten Rahmen) - habt ihr noch andere Ideen?

Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (28. Januar 2016)

Also die Kappen an den Lagern im Rockerarm gingen bei mir ganz einfach und ohne Gewalt raus. Die Kappen am Hauptschwingenlager sind allerdings sehr fest im Lager verpresst (zumindest bei mir). Die einfachste Methode ist sicherlich die Kappen bei Canyon zu ordern (glaube die Kappen kosten 2.5€ das Stück) und in die neuen Lager einzupressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (28. Januar 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also die Kappen an den Lagern im Rockerarm gingen bei mir ganz einfach und ohne Gewalt raus. Die Kappen am Hauptschwingenlager sind allerdings sehr fest im Lager verpresst (zumindest bei mir). Die einfachste Methode ist sicherlich die Kappen bei Canyon zu ordern (glaube die Kappen kosten 2.5€ das Stück) und in die neuen Lager einzupressen.


Ok und wie hast du die Lager an der Rahmenlagerung rausbekommen? Samt Kappe mit nem Messer rausgehebelt?


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Januar 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ist da quasi kein Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Kappe, das wird wohl schwer mit nen stumpfen Messer. Außerdem hab ich bedenken, dass der Lack stark abplatzt (hab den Candy roten Rahmen) - habt ihr noch andere Ideen?
> 
> Grüße


Bei mir gings problemlos, Rahmen war allerdings auch raw
Ansonsten direkt mit den Lagern rausklopfen, ich habe einen feine Schraubenzieher von der Gegenseite in den Spalt zwischen Lager und Hülse gesetzt und das Lager rausgeklopft. Kappen kannst du dann immer noch mit dem Messer abhebeln - zerstörungsfrei  - hab ich zweimal gemacht (siehe oben Hinweis mit der Hülse  )


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Februar 2016)

Hab heute mein 2016er DHX in S bekommen. Ist eine gelbe Feder in der Boxxer und eine 350er Feder im CC Dämpfer verbaut. Ich wiege mit Gepäck Ca. 78kg. 
Das ist doch alles zu weich oder? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vunlimited (6. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 2016er DHX in S bekommen. Ist eine gelbe Feder in der Boxxer und eine 350er Feder im CC Dämpfer verbaut. Ich wiege mit Gepäck Ca. 78kg.
> Das ist doch alles zu weich oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Denk auch das das zu weich  nimmst halt die Rote feder und hinten ne 400 oder 450  ich fahr bei 83kg hinten sogar ne 500er und passt Perfect


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Februar 2016)

Ohne Klamotten (Also Helm und Co  ) hatte ich 20% SAG vorne und hinten auch. Kommt mir alles irgendwie komisch vor. Ne rote Feder habe ich aber noch hier. Für hinten muss ich mir halt mal ne härtere bestellen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (6. Februar 2016)

Passt doch vielleicht. Wieviel weniger Sag willst du denn noch haben ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Februar 2016)

Fahre 30/35% Sag. Vorne rote Feder in der Boxxer und hinten 500er Feder im Kage. Kampfgewicht 95kg. Die blaue Feder vorne war viel zu hart. Hatte mit der 15-20% SAG
Ist ja kein XC-Bike. Bei Fox sollen ja laut Usern 20-25% SAG besser sein, bei RS nicht.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2016)

Sag ist relativ.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Februar 2016)

Ich werd erstmal fahren und mal gucken wie es läuft. Kann man ja immer noch tauschen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, SAG ist relativ. Fährt sich top so wie es ist, nutze den FW nicht ganz aus und hab noch Reserven. Drops höher als 1 1/2 Meter bin ich noch nicht gesprungen.


----------



## MA85 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab am DH ler lieber mehr Reserve als riesig viel sag. 
Wiege nackt 80kg und fahre vorne blau und hinten eine 450er. 
Passt mir super und hab an der Boxxer so 2 cm Rest, hab die aber auch schon sanft durchgehauen bei mies gelandeten hohen Drops.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Februar 2016)

Bin gestern die erste runde gefahren. Muss auf jeden Fall ne Nummer härter rein. 
Rote RS Feder habe ich noch hier. Bau ich später um. 
Aber kann ich bei dem CC Dämpfer auch Federn anderer Hersteller verbauen? 
Ist jetzt eine 350x3.0 drin. Würde mir jetzt erst mal eine gebrauchte 400 und 450 kaufen um zu testen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (8. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber kann ich bei dem CC Dämpfer auch Federn anderer Hersteller verbauen?
> Ist jetzt eine 350x3.0 drin. Würde mir jetzt erst mal eine gebrauchte 400 und 450 kaufen um zu testen.
> 
> ...



Generell ja. Federn von Rock Shox haben z.B. einen größeren Innendurchmesser wodurch sie so ohne weiteres eigentlich nicht passen. Es gibt jedoch Adapterteller von K9 womit das dann doch passt. Der Vorteil wenn man eine Rock Shox Feder mit den Adaptertellern fährt ist unter anderen weniger "Rubbing" am Dampfergehäuse. 

Ich habe noch eine 400er Feder für den Cane Creek DB übrig falls du Interese hast.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Februar 2016)

Ich schick dir ne PM 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Huber Büchsen sammeln können?
Lohnt sich das Upgrade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Februar 2016)

Huber Buchsen?

Rein damit...würde mir aber erst die Mühe machen, wenn deine CC Buchsen durch sind...


----------



## Dominik19xx (9. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Huber Büchsen sammeln können?
> Lohnt sich das Upgrade?


Lohnt sich mMn. Du musst an einem Buchsenpaar allerdings eine Fase bzw. Aussparung drehen lassen, da diese sonst mit der Wippe kollidieren. Ich habe meine an der Außenseite einfach auf einer Breite von 0.5 mm auf einen kleineren Durchmesser abdrehen lassen


----------



## JannisMTB (23. Februar 2016)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollt mal mein neues Canyon Torque DHX 2016 präsentieren
> Anhang anzeigen 450544 Anhang anzeigen 450545 Anhang anzeigen 450547


hi
Hast du das alles geplottert?
Und wenn hast du dafür noch die Datein ?


----------



## JaSon78 (24. Februar 2016)

Die Preise purzeln gerade beim DHX auf der Canyon HP...26" verkauft sich wohl schlecht...oder ist da was in der Pipeline?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Februar 2016)

Kommt wohl jetzt doch noch nen neues Modell 
Ic könnte DIT kotzen. Meins ist zwei Wochen alt und hat mal eben 600€ mehr gekostet..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (24. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Kommt wohl jetzt doch noch nen neues Modell
> Ic könnte DIT kotzen. Meins ist zwei Wochen alt und hat mal eben 600€ mehr gekostet..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Canyon anrufen, dann bekommst die 600€ zurück solange du noch innerhalb der Rückgabefrist bist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Februar 2016)

Hab gestern schon ne Mail hin geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt. Wäre natürlich Mega. Dan wäre die Bikepark Saison schon nen gutes Stück bezahlt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (26. Februar 2016)

Ja da kommt was neues. Hab den Prototyp mal Durchs Fenster gesehen vor paar Monaten. 
Ich bin mal gespannt...
Hoffentlich ist's nicht so geil das ich mein dhx scheisse finde. ;-P 
Aber ich gehe davon aus das wie beim strive erst die Carbon Variante rauskommt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (26. Februar 2016)

Und mit Sicherheit 650B.


----------



## MA85 (26. Februar 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Und mit Sicherheit 650B.


Gut ich denk da brauch man nicht diskutieren und es als "iss halt so" abstempeln. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (26. Februar 2016)

Aber mal im Ernst. Langsam müssen sie mitziehen. Vor allem optisch ist das dhx leider veraltet.
Wenn man sich die yt Dinger mal anschaut die sind mittlerweile schon meega geil! 
Trotzdem liebe ich mein dhx und freu mich riesig das es in paar Wochen wieder losgeht...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin ganz ehrlich: 
Ich hab mir bewusst jetzt noch eins gekauft, weil der Rahmen seid Jahren top ist und super funktioniert. Sexy finde ich es ohnehin. Diese durch gestylten Rahmen von YT und was weiß ich alles sind zwar echt schick und tolle Dinger, aber Bau die man aufeinander. Da bekommt man ja nicht mal die Einstellschrauben am Dänpfer gedreht. 
Nein Bruder fährt ein Rage. Geiles Teil, aber mal eben einen Klick am Rebound? Keine Chance ohne sich die Finger zu brechen...
Von daher Form follows Function 
Trotzdem bin ich gespannt es die da raus hauen. Wird bestimmt wieder geil 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz ehrlich:
> Ich hab mir bewusst jetzt noch eins gekauft, weil der Rahmen seid Jahren top ist und super funktioniert. Sexy finde ich es ohnehin. Diese durch gestylten Rahmen von YT und was weiß ich alles sind zwar echt schick und tolle Dinger, aber Bau die man aufeinander. Da bekommt man ja nicht mal die Einstellschrauben am Dänpfer gedreht.
> Nein Bruder fährt ein Rage. Geiles Teil, aber mal eben einen Klick am Rebound? Keine Chance ohne sich die Finger zu brechen...
> Von daher Form follows Function
> ...


Deshalb hab ich mir auch bewusst letutes Jahr das Whipzone geholt, 26" mit Shimano Zee Ausstattung und gut. Stand auch vor der Wahl Rage oder Torque, hab mich dann aber aufgrund des schlecht zu erreichenden Dämpfers für das Torque entschieden, selbst wenn der Hinterbau am Rage besser funktioniert. Der verhärtet bei keiner Bremswelle, so wie bei meinem Tyee, das fluffert einfach drüber ohne Probleme. 
Naja, einen Tod muss man sterben. Deshalb die 2 hier:








Griffe am Torque sind mittlerweile den ESI Chunky Grips gewichen.

Allerdings hat das aktuelle Torque ja komischerweise 10mm weniger Federweg, in beiden Einstellungen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Februar 2016)

Gute Paarung! Das Tyee durfte ich letztes auch mal fahren. Ist echt nen Mega Bike! 
Hab mich dann aber damals doch für das strive entschieden. 
Die Kombination Strive und Torque deckt jetzt alles ab was ich brauche 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. Februar 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Canyon anrufen, dann bekommst die 600€ zurück solange du noch innerhalb der Rückgabefrist bist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bin nur noch in der 30 Tage Kulanz von Canyon. Man hat mir jetzt einen 300€ Gutschein angeboten.
Naja ist halt nicht so geil wie 600€ zurück, aber ein feiner Zug..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (29. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Die Kombination Strive und Torque deckt jetzt alles ab was ich brauche



In meinem Fall auch, allerdings habe ich mehrfach feststellen müssen das dass Material mehr kann als der Fahrer.
Da ist eindeutig noch großer Nachholbedarf


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Februar 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> In meinem Fall auch, allerdings habe ich mehrfach feststellen müssen das dass Material mehr kann als der Fahrer.
> Da ist eindeutig noch großer Nachholbedarf


Da geh ich mit. 
Strive und DHX deckt alles ab und beide können sicherlich weitaus mehr wie sie müssen


----------



## MA85 (2. März 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Da geh ich mit.
> Strive und DHX deckt alles ab und beide können sicherlich weitaus mehr wie sie müssen


Ich fahre als enduro sogar nur das spectral, allerdings mit komplettem custom Aufbau in Richtung bergab. 

Das reicht mir auch völlig zum kompromisslosen enduro Geballer aus.
Und das dhx ist einfach ein Mega guter allround park downhiller. 
Freu mich schon riesig das die park Saison in wenigen Wochen startet.;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## symondolo (5. März 2016)

Moin ihr Torque-Rider 
ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an euch! Ich werde mir evtl. demnächst ein Torque DHX 2014 zulegen und bin mir bei einer Sache etwas unsicher. Unzwar geht es um den CCDB Dämpfer. Mir ist auf den Fotos aufgefallen, dass die Verstellschrauben normalerweise in Kreuzschlitz-6Kantschrauben ausgeführt sind.
Ist es normal das bei dem Torque DHX 2014 dieser "Kreuzschlitz" fehlt?
Sorry für meine blöde Beschreibung. Hier nochmal ein Foto, wodurch es glaube ich klarer wird was ich meine:

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

symondolo schrieb:


> Moin ihr Torque-Rider
> ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an euch! Ich werde mir evtl. demnächst ein Torque DHX 2014 zulegen und bin mir bei einer Sache etwas unsicher. Unzwar geht es um den CCDB Dämpfer. Mir ist auf den Fotos aufgefallen, dass die Verstellschrauben normalerweise in Kreuzschlitz-6Kantschrauben ausgeführt sind.
> Ist es normal das bei dem Torque DHX 2014 dieser "Kreuzschlitz" fehlt?
> Sorry für meine blöde Beschreibung. Hier nochmal ein Foto, wodurch es glaube ich klarer wird was ich meine:
> ...


Die Version mit dem Kreuzschlitz is die alte. Ich glaub ab Mitte 2013 kams mit dem kleinen Innensechskant. 
Mittlerweile gibt's noch ne neuere Version der Versteller.


----------



## JaSon78 (5. März 2016)

Manchmal hält das Material mehr...mal weniger als gedacht aus... Beim AL Spectral waere ich eher vorsichtig. In meiner Gruppe bisher zwei tote Rahmen...


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Manchmal hält das Material mehr...mal weniger als gedacht aus... Beim AL Spectral waere ich eher vorsichtig. In meiner Gruppe bisher zwei tote Rahmen...


Außerhalb des eigentlichen Einsatzbereiches bewegt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Außerhalb des eigentlichen Einsatzbereiches bewegt?


Hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## MA85 (5. März 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Außerhalb des eigentlichen Einsatzbereiches bewegt?


Ui Jetz machst mir Angst.
Wie genau Is das jeweils passiert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Also die gerissene Kettenstrebe könnte durchaus noch ein Materialfehler sein, is da ne Schweissnaht? Kanns nit genau erkennen.
Das zerlegte Sitzrohr sieht mir arg nach Überbeanspruchung aus. 
Gebaute Strecke gefahren und öfter mal zu kurz gesprungen und/oder ins Flat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (6. März 2016)

Jeweils 75 kg Fahrer und kein wildes Gespringe. Wollte auch keine Angst machen, sondern lediglich zeigen, dass das Spectral kein stabiler Enduro Rahmen ist. Auch wenn 140 mm dem ein oder anderen dafür reichen.


----------



## MA85 (6. März 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Jeweils 75 kg Fahrer und kein wildes Gespringe. Wollte auch keine Angst machen, sondern lediglich zeigen, dass das Spectral kein stabiler Enduro Rahmen ist. Auch wenn 140 mm dem ein oder anderen dafür reichen.


Ich finds nur komisch der der Rahmen bei meinen 85 Kilo und ziemlich wilder Fahrerei seit 1,5 Jahren hält. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. März 2016)

Das er am Sitzrohr bricht, wundert mich schon auch ein wenig. Fährt der Fahrer überwiegend im Sitzen den Berg runter?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Jeweils 75 kg Fahrer und kein wildes Gespringe. Wollte auch keine Angst machen, sondern lediglich zeigen, dass das Spectral kein stabiler Enduro Rahmen ist. Auch wenn 140 mm dem ein oder anderen dafür reichen.


Ich stand ja damals auch vor der Entscheidung Spectral oder Strive. Eigentlich hätte mir das Spectral für meine Hometrailtouren locker gereicht mir wurde aber bei Canyon im Hinblick auf diverse Endurorennen, teilweise in Frankreich auf Sicht, zum Strive geraten.
Zum Glück hab ich auf die Jungs gehört.


----------



## Dice8 (7. März 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die CCDB Fahrer:

Mir ist die Tage aufgefallen das ich bei den/der HSX 5 anstatt 4 Umdrehungen und bei den LSX ca. 27 anstatt 25 Klicks habe. Ist das normal? Der CCDB ist aus 2013. Hier macht es doch dann nur Sinn (fürs Base Tune z.B.) die Umdrehungen/Klicks von geschlossen in Richtung offen zu setzen da ja die maximale Offenstellung zu weit offen (5 anstatt 4, 27 anstatt 25) ist, oder?


----------



## MA85 (7. März 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich stand ja damals auch vor der Entscheidung Spectral oder Strive. Eigentlich hätte mir das Spectral für meine Hometrailtouren locker gereicht mir wurde aber bei Canyon im Hinblick auf diverse Endurorennen, teilweise in Frankreich auf Sicht, zum Strive geraten.
> Zum Glück hab ich auf die Jungs gehört.


Sacht aber keiner das es nicht auch brechen kann. Der Rahmen ist ja nunmal sehr sehr ähnlich konstruiert. ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. März 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Sacht aber keiner das es nicht auch brechen kann. Der Rahmen ist ja nunmal sehr sehr ähnlich konstruiert. ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der Striverahmen wird den gleichen Belastungstest ausgesetzt wie der DHX Rahmen.
Der Spectralrahmen nicht.
Brechen kann der Striverahmen natürlich auch...können sie ja alle


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. März 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der Striverahmen wird den gleichen Belastungstest ausgesetzt wie der DHX Rahmen.
> Der Spectralrahmen nicht.
> Brechen kann der Striverahmen natürlich auch...können sie ja alle


Der Strive Rahmen hat laut Kategorie bei Canyon aber keine Parkfreigabe wie der Torque DHX...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. März 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der Strive Rahmen hat laut Kategorie bei Canyon aber keine Parkfreigabe wie der Torque DHX...


Stimmt. War aber nicht das Thema.
Wie man nen Rahmen testet und freigibt sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. März 2016)

Klar, trotzdem schaut es irgendwie so aus, als wäre der Bruch am Sitzrohr durch zu hohen Druck am Sattel entstanden, beim "Im stehen fahren" ist das sicherlich nicht passiert. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man auf das Sitzrohr beim bergauf/ in der Ebene fahren so viel Druck aufs Sitzrohr bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. März 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der Strive Rahmen hat laut Kategorie bei Canyon aber keine Parkfreigabe wie der Torque DHX...





Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Klar, trotzdem schaut es irgendwie so aus, als wäre der Bruch am Sitzrohr durch zu hohen Druck am Sattel entstanden, beim "Im stehen fahren" ist das sicherlich nicht passiert. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man auf das Sitzrohr beim bergauf/ in der Ebene fahren so viel Druck aufs Sitzrohr bekommt.


Nö dafür is die Bruchstelle zu weit unten. 
Wenn der Bruch durch Hebelkräfte von der Sattelstütze verursacht worden wäre hätten wir oben ein ausgerissenes Sitzrohr. 
Hier is die Bruchstelle aber direkt über der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Deswegen liegt die Vermutung nahe das der Grund des Bruchs auch hier zu suchen is.


----------



## ZzerO (9. März 2016)

Hi guys

What size should i get? I am 1.74m and SL 82 cm..... small oder medium? 400mm oder 430mm reach?


----------



## Grashalm (9. März 2016)

Did you try PPS? https://www.canyon.com/en-sg/tools/pps/?bike_id=3796
1,83m size M



Weiss jemand welche Naben und Felgen beim Torque Laufradsatz "DT Swiss F 2020 " verbaut sind? Ich finde nichts dazu.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. März 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Did you try PPS? https://www.canyon.com/en-sg/tools/pps/?bike_id=3796
> 1,83m size M
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Bin bis jetzt echt begeistert von den Rädern. Laufen sehr gut. 
Aber die Naben sind ja abartig leise. Meine Kollegen hören mich mal gar nicht wenn ich den Trail runter komme. Muss immer rufen 
Ist halt ein Stealth Bike 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grashalm (9. März 2016)

Ja das stimmt wohl. Leider viel zu leise.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. März 2016)

...die Naben sind zu leise?! Ihr habt Probleme...steckt euch Spielkarten hinten in die Speichen
Ist das DT Swiss Ratchet System.
Der DT Swiss F 2020 LRS dürfte im großen und ganzen ein für Canyon und YT gelabelter FR 1950 in 26" sein.


----------



## Vunlimited (10. März 2016)

Prototype der neue Canyon Downhiller !!


----------



## MA85 (10. März 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Prototype der neue Canyon Downhiller !!


Habs grade eben auch gesehen. 
Etwas schade find ich die Dämpfer Lage. Ich find immer sowas "verbautes" muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Bin aber mal gespannt wie der Stuhl fertig ausschaut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (10. März 2016)

Das sind doch sicherlich auch Naben mit ratchet Freilauf, oder? Ich persönlich finde die richtig gut gerade weil die so schön leise sind.  So haben die gedrehten Video mal andere Hintergrundgeräusche.



Vunlimited schrieb:


> Prototype der neue Canyon Downhiller !!



Wenn der auch als Alu-Version kommt und mir gefällt....mal sehen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (10. März 2016)

Dt swiss haben doch alle das ratchet System?! Dieses System ist auch laut wie diverse YouTube Videos zeigen. 

Ein tiefer Dämpfer und damit niedriger Schwerpunkt hat eben einen verbauten Zugang zum Dämpfer zur Folge.


----------



## Dice8 (10. März 2016)

Wenn der ratchet Freilauf richtig laut wird ist es Zeit für einen Freilaufservice.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. März 2016)

Nee haben nit alle den Ratchet Freilauf. Der E1900 LRS vom 15er Strive hat zum Beispiel noch den mit normalen Sperrklinken. 
Ich find den Ratchet auch gut...aber laut is der echt nit. 
Is auch nit schlimm.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. März 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ein tiefer Dämpfer und damit niedriger Schwerpunkt hat eben einen verbauten Zugang zum Dämpfer zur Folge.


Ich find das es beim hier verbauten Vivid Air echt noch geht zumindest was die Erreichbarkeit der Versteller angeht. Bei den von mir bevorzugten CCDB wird's dagegen schon eng. 
Grundsätzlich find ich die Dämpferposition aber ok.


----------



## xfn42 (31. März 2016)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig nen marzocchi c2r drin, bzhw. hat mal nen Torque mit einem gefahren ?


----------



## freeflohrider (2. April 2016)

Ich fahre mit einer Dorado und einem Vivid Air kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2016)

Lang dauerts nimmer, denk mal des sind alles Presseräder.


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2016)

Es ist DA! Das Canyon Sender!

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/sender/


Mal schauen wann es als Aluversion rauskommt.


----------



## MA85 (5. April 2016)

Der Rahmen Is ja schick.
Finde bloß die aufbauen nicht soo stimmig und den wäre bestimmt noch was besseres eingefallen wie verSENDER.

Da Sie das dhx ja am ausverkauften sind und das Sender ein reines racebike ist müsste ja eigentlich auch noch eine Freeride Variante folgen. 
Ich bin gespannt.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aemkei77 (5. April 2016)

Also ich fand Torque schon schei55e,  aber Sender ???


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. April 2016)

Ich hab heute das Gewinnspiel bei Canyon gewonnen und darf Samstag mit Barel und Beerecloth das neue Sender in Bad Ems testen.
Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Teil und werde natürlich berichten


----------



## Grashalm (14. April 2016)

Hammer! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## whurr (15. April 2016)

Cool, viel Spaß!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (15. April 2016)

Sag uns mal wer von den 3 der schnellste war


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. April 2016)

Ich glaub ich seh die zwei nur 3 Sekunden vor mir. Danach sind die weg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2016)

Leider war es ein kurzer Test. Vordermann ist gestürzt. Ich wollte noch anhalten bin dann aber den Sprung runter gefallen und zwei Meter tiefer mit dem Kopf auf die Kante der Landung geknallt. War die erste Abfahrt leider... 
Helm ist komplett zerbrochen und meine Nase auch..

Das Bike fuhr sich bis dahin echt mega geil!!! Besser als das torque. Es will einfach schnell sein und wird dadurch auch sehr stabil. 
Aber immerhin ne coole Signatur von Fabien bekommen 














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (17. April 2016)

Wow. Mist. Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (18. April 2016)

Hat ja geklappt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. April 2016)

Ja irgendwie nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. April 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/766587-canyon-torque-dhx-whipzone-2015-raw-club-m


----------



## garnix (22. April 2016)

heute mein DHX Rockzone bekommen und werde es morgen gleich am Geißkopf einweihen. Frage: Sollten an der Boxxer Team nicht mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten sein? Oder ist es eine Light Version, Canyon Edition ;-)
Hab jetzt gerechnet mit: LOWSPEEDDRUCKSTUFE, HIGHSPEEDDRUCKSTUFE, ZUGSTUFE FÜR DEN FEDERWEGANFANG, ZUGSTUFE FÜR DAS FEDERWEGENDE, DURCHSCHLAGSWIDERSTAND 
Aber habe nur wie bei der RC eine Einstellung für Druckstufe (blau) und den roten Knopp unten für Zugstufe.
(sorry für Großbuchstaben, copy und paste vom Boxxer Team Handbuch) ;-)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2016)

Die Team hat eine Charger Kartuche. Du kannst oben nur den Low Speed einstellen und unten den Rebound. highspeed Druckstufe macht die Team selber 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## garnix (22. April 2016)

gut, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die so geht im Vergleich zu meiner BOS Idylle Rare (Tues 2.0) - Luft.
Hab jetzt endlich mal den Schritt zum L Rahmen gewagt, auf dem M Tues kam ich mir doch teilweise etwas groß vor
1,83m


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2016)

Ich fahr nen S Rahmen. Nöchstes mal nehme ich aber auch ne Nummer größer. Bin jetzt das Sender in M gefahren. Das liegt schon wir nen Brett wenn es so lang ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2016)

garnix schrieb:


> gut, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die so geht im Vergleich zu meiner BOS Idylle Rare (Tues 2.0) - Luft.
> Hab jetzt endlich mal den Schritt zum L Rahmen gewagt, auf dem M Tues kam ich mir doch teilweise etwas groß vor
> 1,83m


Bei 1,83m den L DHX Rahmen is schon Geschmacksache. Die sind ab 2015 riiiichtig lang geworden. 


garnix schrieb:


> heute mein DHX Rockzone bekommen und werde es morgen gleich am Geißkopf einweihen. Frage: Sollten an der Boxxer Team nicht mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten sein? Oder ist es eine Light Version, Canyon Edition ;-)
> Hab jetzt gerechnet mit: LOWSPEEDDRUCKSTUFE, HIGHSPEEDDRUCKSTUFE, ZUGSTUFE FÜR DEN FEDERWEGANFANG, ZUGSTUFE FÜR DAS FEDERWEGENDE, DURCHSCHLAGSWIDERSTAND
> Aber habe nur wie bei der RC eine Einstellung für Druckstufe (blau) und den roten Knopp unten für Zugstufe.
> (sorry für Großbuchstaben, copy und paste vom Boxxer Team Handbuch) ;-)


Du beschreibst die R2C2 und die World Cup. 
Die neue Team hat nur LC und LR das du von außen einstellen kannst alles andere kannste nur intern per umshimmen einstellen. 
Achso und mit den drei Spacer bei der Feder kannste noch die Federvorspannung einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Liebe Comunnity , 

Ich wollte mir neue buchsen für mein Canyon Dhx 2014 ( mit der Cane creek double coil )kaufen. Kann mir jemand einen link schicken oder die Einbaumaße geben die notwendig sind damit ich die richtigen bestellen kann ? Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus 

Viele Grüße Joe


----------



## Dominik19xx (17. Mai 2016)

Flying_legend schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Comunnity ,
> 
> Ich wollte mir neue buchsen für mein Canyon Dhx 2014 ( mit der Cane creek double coil )kaufen. Kann mir jemand einen link schicken oder die Einbaumaße geben die notwendig sind damit ich die richtigen bestellen kann ? Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus
> 
> Viele Grüße Joe


22,2 x 8 müsste es sein.

Wenn du Gleitlager willst können beim CCDB Coils afaik alle möglichen Maße vorhanden sein. Das müsstest du also selber ausmessen.

Btw. Ich würde dir Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager empfehlen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Mai 2016)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> 22,2 x 8 müsste es sein.
> 
> Wenn du Gleitlager willst können beim CCDB Coils afaik alle möglichen Maße vorhanden sein. Das müsstest du also selber ausmessen.
> 
> Btw. Ich würde dir Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager empfehlen


Beim Huber musste aber drauf hinweisen das du für das DHX unten im Rocker die Version brauchst mit der Fase. 
Sonst passt das nit zusammen.


----------



## floleerau (18. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend 
könntest mir jemand sagen was ich genau bei Huber Buchsen bestellen muss ,ich habe einen Rock Shox RC Dämpfer in meinem Canyon Torque 2015 weiß dass ich zweimal 22,8 mm brauche und die brauchen dann auch die Fase wegen dem Track flip oder?!?!
 aber was braucht man  noch??


----------



## Thiel (18. Mai 2016)

steht auf der seite von huber.


----------



## floleerau (18. Mai 2016)

Also nur um sicherzugehen dass ich auch das richtige bestell ich brauche 2 x 22, 8mm ist das richtig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (19. Mai 2016)

floleerau schrieb:


> Also nur um sicherzugehen dass ich auch das richtige bestell ich brauche 2 x 22, 8mm ist das richtig??


Steht genau 3 Posts über deinem. 
Hinweis: 22,8 ist falsch


----------



## floleerau (19. Mai 2016)

ok danke wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :O


----------



## floleerau (19. Mai 2016)

jetzt seh ich es erst das ich mich verschrieben habe 22, 2x8:-(
noch eine andere Frage
da steht was von 2 teilig und 3 teiligen Buchsen??


----------



## floleerau (19. Mai 2016)

Das Canyon Torque kenne ich mit 2x 22,2x8.Je nach Position der Trackflips könnte es auf dieser Seite Probleme mit den Buchsenvon mir geben. Bei einem Buchsenpaar drehe ich einen entsprechenden Absatz um das zu vermeiden.Hat das DHX diese Verstellmöglichkeit? Die Abmessungen empfehle ich 3-teilig und kosten dann 30€. 

dies hat mir der Herr Huber geschrieben ich verstehe nur nicht genau was dreiteilige Abmessung bedeutet kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?


----------



## Thiel (19. Mai 2016)

Du kannst echt nicht mal 10 Sek auf der Homepage gucken ? Meine Güte... 

http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/


----------



## Grashalm (19. Mai 2016)

floleerau schrieb:


> Das Canyon Torque kenne ich mit 2x 22,2x8.Je nach Position der Trackflips könnte es auf dieser Seite Probleme mit den Buchsenvon mir geben. Bei einem Buchsenpaar drehe ich einen entsprechenden Absatz um das zu vermeiden.Hat das DHX diese Verstellmöglichkeit? Die Abmessungen empfehle ich 3-teilig und kosten dann 30€.
> 
> dies hat mir der Herr Huber geschrieben ich verstehe nur nicht genau was dreiteilige Abmessung bedeutet kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?



Buchsen dreiteilig bedeutet: 1 Achse, 2 Distanzringe
siehe Bild: http://rideitlikeyoustoleit.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/rockshox_1.jpg
Genauso ist der Dämpfer jetzt befestigt.

Die Abmaße der Achse sind:
Länge: 22,2 mm
Innendurchmesser: 8 mm
Außendurchmesser 12,7 mm (bei Rock Shox Dämpfern)

Da du ein DHX hast mit Trackflip Verstellung musst du dem Huber antworten: *Ja, ich habe Trackflips und brauche einen Absatz an einem Buchsenpaar.*


Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum Huber nicht nur die Achse mit Original Abmessungen anbietet. Mehr braucht man nicht. Ein Gleitlager, eine Achse. Dann gibts auch kein Problem mit den Trackflips.
Desweiteren: die Achse bei Rock Shox ist mittlerweile auch eloxiert. Das ist also auch kein Grund mehr auf Huber umzusteigen. Bleiben nur die Gleitlager als Argument.
*
*


----------



## floleerau (19. Mai 2016)

Danke schön
Das ist doch mal eine Antwort!


----------



## Lu209 (20. Mai 2016)

hi, 
ich trau mich garnicht zu fragen, und zwar ich besitze ein canyon torque ex gapstar 2014/15. kann ich meine originalen komponenten in ein dhx rahmen problemlos einbauen?


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. Mai 2016)

Kenne die Maße vom Gapster nicht


Lu209 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich trau mich garnicht zu fragen, und zwar ich besitze ein canyon torque ex gapstar 2014/15. kann ich meine originalen komponenten in ein dhx rahmen problemlos einbauen?


Die Maße vom Gapster kenne ich nicht, kann dir aber die vom DHX 2014 geben.


Hinterbau: 142 x12
Tretlager: 68/72 Bsa
Dämpfer: 240 x 76   mit 22,2 x8 Buchsen
Sattelstütze: 30,9
Steuerrohr: Tapered oben Semiintegriert unten Vollintegriert
Bremsaufnahme: Pm 180
Kettenführung: Iscg 05


----------



## JaSon78 (20. Mai 2016)

Hinterrad, Kurbel und daempfer gehen...hab das auch gemacht. Pm 180 auch. Rest muesste ich nachlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (20. Mai 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hinterrad, Kurbel und daempfer gehen...hab das auch gemacht. Pm 180 auch. Rest muesste ich nachlesen...


Buchsen passen auch... Wenn nicht gerade die Huber Buchsen ohne abgedrehten Rand bei der Rocker Buchse...


----------



## MA85 (14. Juni 2016)

Mojn. Jemand von euch schonmal neue Lager für den dhx Hinterbau gebraucht? 
Was kostet der Satz bei Canyon? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Juni 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Mojn. Jemand von euch schonmal neue Lager für den dhx Hinterbau gebraucht?
> Was kostet der Satz bei Canyon?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Würd ich auf keinen Fall bei Canyon direkt beziehen...wegen Apothekerpreisen
Einfach anhand der Explosionszeichnung die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager rausschreiben und z.B bei kugellagershop.de bestellen.
Vorm einbau der Lager würde ich sie öffnen und mit reichlich Lagerfett füllen.


----------



## MA85 (14. Juni 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Würd ich auf keinen Fall bei Canyon direkt beziehen...wegen Apothekerpreisen
> Einfach anhand der Explosionszeichnung die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager rausschreiben und z.B bei kugellagershop.de bestellen.
> Vorm einbau der Lager würde ich sie öffnen und mit reichlich Lagerfett füllen.


Bist du dir sicher das man alle woanders bekommt?

Hab meine gestern alle mal wieder gangbar gemacht und gefettet aber nach der Saison brauch ich neue.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juni 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das man alle woanders bekommt?
> 
> Hab meine gestern alle mal wieder gangbar gemacht und gefettet aber nach der Saison brauch ich neue.
> 
> ...


Ja die kann man größtenteils so beziehen. Allerdings musste ich bei der Hauptschwinge von Schrägkugellagern auf normale Rillenkugellager umsteigen.Ansonsten kann man bei den Preisen für passende Schrägkugellager auch gleich den kompletten Canyon Satz kaufen. Bis jetzt bewährt sich das ganz gut. Zusätzlich werden ganz hinten Lager mit verlängertem Innenring benötigt. Dafür habe ich keine Qulle gefunden und mir in Folge dessen einfach Platzhalter zusätzlich eingebaut.


----------



## MA85 (14. Juni 2016)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ja die kann man größtenteils so beziehen. Allerdings musste ich bei der Hauptschwinge von Schrägkugellagern auf normale Rillenkugellager umsteigen.Ansonsten kann man bei den Preisen für passende Schrägkugellager auch gleich den kompletten Canyon Satz kaufen. Bis jetzt bewährt sich das ganz gut. Zusätzlich werden ganz hinten Lager mit verlängertem Innenring benötigt. Dafür habe ich keine Qulle gefunden und mir in Folge dessen einfach Platzhalter zusätzlich eingebaut.


Glaub dann bestell ich die lieber bei Canyon. 
Hat jemand mal einen Satz dort bestellt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grashalm (14. Juni 2016)

Canyon (und viele andere Hersteller) verbauen Lager ohne Käfig. Dadurch sind mehr Kugeln im Lager für eine erhöhte Tragfähigkeit. Leider ist diese Variante schwer erhältlich. Von daher bietet es sich schon an Canyon Ersatzlager zu bestellen.

Wie schon empfohlen wurde kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch sagen, dass es unbedingt empfehlenswert ist die neuen Lager zu öffnen und mit Fett zu befüllen. Normalerweise befindet sich nur eine sehr geringe Menge Fett in neuen Lagern. Wasser hat somit leichtes Spiel, da die Lagerdichtungen bei Kugellagern sowieso unzureichend sind für den Einsatzzweck im Mtb.



Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ja die kann man größtenteils so beziehen. Allerdings musste ich bei der Hauptschwinge von Schrägkugellagern auf normale Rillenkugellager umsteigen.Ansonsten kann man bei den Preisen für passende Schrägkugellager auch gleich den kompletten Canyon Satz kaufen. Bis jetzt bewährt sich das ganz gut. Zusätzlich werden ganz hinten Lager mit verlängertem Innenring benötigt. Dafür habe ich keine Qulle gefunden und mir in Folge dessen einfach Platzhalter zusätzlich eingebaut.


Was kostet ein Lagersatz bei Canyon?


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juni 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Canyon (und viele andere Hersteller) verbauen Lager ohne Käfig. Dadurch sind mehr Kugeln im Lager für eine erhöhte Tragfähigkeit. Leider ist diese Variante schwer erhältlich. Von daher bietet es sich schon an Canyon Ersatzlager zu bestellen.
> 
> Wie schon empfohlen wurde kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch sagen, dass es unbedingt empfehlenswert ist die neuen Lager zu öffnen und mit Fett zu befüllen. Normalerweise befindet sich nur eine sehr geringe Menge Fett in neuen Lagern. Wasser hat somit leichtes Spiel, da die Lagerdichtungen bei Kugellagern sowieso unzureichend sind für den Einsatzzweck im Mtb.
> 
> ...


Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich an ca 60  bis 70 Euro zu erinnern. Kann auch sein das ich das gerade mit den Priesen fürs Tues durcheinander bringe.


----------



## User60311 (14. Juni 2016)

Enduro Bearings
hat gute und günstige Schrägkugellager auch teilweise in MAX (ohne Käfig) Ausführung
gut zu beziehen bei http://www.riderzone.de/
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-7902-2RS-MAX.html

Canyon verbaut, wie alle die irgendwo in Asien vertigen lassen, Kugellager von TPX (Topex)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Servus.
Habe gestern mal mein torque dhx hinten auseinander gebaut.
Bei mir sind keine 7902 verbaut sondern 6902. Bei jemandem dasselbe?


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2016)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Servus.
> Habe gestern mal mein torque dhx hinten auseinander gebaut.
> Bei mir sind keine 7902 verbaut sondern 6902. Bei jemandem dasselbe?


Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
Aber in dem Zusammenhang eine Frage:
In der Explosionszeichnung sind die 7902 und 6902 Lager jeweils mit 4 Stück angegeben. Es sind doch aber nur 2 pro Typ verbaut?!
Schwingenlager = 2x 7902 Schrägkugellager
Wippenhauptlager =2x 6902 Rillenkugellager


----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
> Aber in dem Zusammenhang eine Frage:
> In der Explosionszeichnung sind die 7902 und 6902 Lager jeweils mit 4 Stück angegeben. Es sind doch aber nur 2 pro Typ verbaut?!
> Schwingenlager = 2x 7902 Schrägkugellager
> Wippenhauptlager =2x 6902 Rillenkugellager



Jop. Definitiv nur 2 pro Lagerstelle.
Keine ahnung ob die da was verbockt haben oder net.
Mir solls recht sein da mir beim nachfetten net die kugeln rausfallen


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2016)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Jop. Definitiv nur 2 pro Lagerstelle.
> Keine ahnung ob die da was verbockt haben oder net.
> Mir solls recht sein da mir beim nachfetten net die kugeln rausfallen


Ok.
Wie hast du diese schwarzen Alu Kappen vom Lager entfernt?


----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Nen dünnen Schraubendreher hinten eingehakt wo die kappe mit der bichse nen spalt bilden. Dann ausgehebelt. Löst sich dann leicht. Sobalt spalt zwischen rahmen und buchse am grossen absatz kannst dann mit 2 schraubendrehern leicht untergreifen und abheben


----------



## User60311 (16. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube bis 2011 wurden alle Torque mit normalen Rillenkugellagern 6902 ausgestattet.
Ab 2012 waren 4 Schrägkugellager 7902 verbaut (2 in der Schwinge, 2 in der Wippe).
Ab 2013 wurde gemischt... 

Schrägkugellager machen bei richtiger Einstellung und Wartung an den Stellen mehr Sinn als normale Rillenkugellager und sollten auch länger halten.
Normale Rillenkugellager sind billiger, eingfacher zu beschaffen und müssen nicht gesondert eingestellt werden.

Ich würde mal sagen, für jemanden der sein Bike nur sporadisch im Park benutzt, ist es egal welche Lager verbaut werden. Jährlicher Service vorrausgesetzt.
Für jemanden der auf sein Bike angewiesen ist (warum auch immer) und der viel selbst schraubt, würde ich die Schrägkugellager empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Aha...
Meins ist von 2015....


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2016)

Die Methode die schwarzen Alu Kappen mit dem Schraubenzieher zu entfernen hat bei mir nicht funktioniert bzw ich habe es nicht hinbekommen.

Bei mir sind auch 6902 VRS Lager verbaut. Marke Bolu. Torque 2016.

Glücklicherweise habe ich mit der Innenabzieher Methode Erfolg gehabt. Damit konnte ich ohne Probleme beide Kappen entfernen.

Benötigt wird:

M8 Gewindestange
M8 Messing Spreizdübel
M8 Muttern kurz und lang

1mm Gummimatte
Unterlegscheiben

Hantelscheibe 1,25 Kg oder ähnliches

Vorbereitung:
Alukappen von innen entfetten. Lange und kurze Mutter auf der Gewindestange kontern. Spreizdübelgewinde fetten.

Ausbau der Alu Kappen bzw. Bearing Cap:
Der Spreizdübel umwickelt mit der Gummimatte wird in die Kappe geschoben. Ich habe den Dübel ein wenig tiefer eingeführt als die Kappe tief ist. Dann wird der Dübel mit der Gewindestange aufgespreizt. Dazu den Dübel mit einer Zange festhalten und mit einem Maulschlüssel angesetzt an der langen Mutter die Gewindestange drehen. Danach kann mit der Hantelscheibe, die als Gleithammer dient, die Kappe aus dem Lager gezogen bzw. geschlagen werden. Die Kappe sitzt relativ fest.

Einbau:
Alles schön säubern und fetten, Kappe gerade ins Lager setzen und mit einem Schonhammer einschlagen. Geht mit wenig Kraftaufwand.

Wie immer:
Auf eigene Gefahr nachmachen.


----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Hmm passt dann ja mit meinem zusammen



Schreibe grad mit canyon... der hat auch keinen schimmer 
Mein horstlink läuft auch schwer auf der rechten seite....
Am besten alles neu kaufen und selber mahen....
Bike siehste bestimmt sonst 1-2 monaten net mehr


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2016)

Wo hast du denn den Cfk Rahmenschoner her?


----------



## VX1986 (16. Juni 2016)

Rockguardz


----------



## Dice8 (12. November 2016)

Ich suche einen DHX Rahmen mit 430 Reach! (Demnach das Modell 2015/16 in M oder das Modell 2014 in L).


----------



## AndiBar361 (19. Januar 2017)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die Methode die schwarzen Alu Kappen mit dem Schraubenzieher zu entfernen hat bei mir nicht funktioniert bzw ich habe es nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Bei mir sind auch 6902 VRS Lager verbaut. Marke Bolu. Torque 2016.
> 
> ...




Ich habe einfach den größten flachen Schraubenzieher genommen den ich hatte, dann mit einem Stück Schlauch umwickelt, so dass es mit etwas Gewalt gerade noch ins Loch passt. Dann den Schraubenzeiher in der Alukappe verkeilt und kräftig gezogen.
Dummerweise ist die Kappe samt innerer Lagerschale raus gekommen, auf beiden Seiten.
Ist das auch schon jemand passiert? Wenn ja habt ihr das irgendwie auseinander bekommen oder neue Kappen bestellt?

Gruß


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Januar 2017)

Mit einem Messer zwischen kappe und Ring ansetzen und dann mit dem Hammer rundum klopfen. Achtung auf die Finger


----------



## Strike4711 (26. Januar 2017)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Mit einem Messer zwischen kappe und Ring ansetzen und dann mit dem Hammer rundum klopfen. Achtung auf die Finger


Genauso geht's. Ich habe diese Kappen ebenfalls nie herausbekommen ohne das Lager zu zerstören. Habe die Kontaktfläche zum Innenring dann runtergeschliffen, bis die Kappe ohne Kraftaufwand aufs Lager rutscht. Damit bleibt das Lager beim nächsten Mal heil.


----------



## lorddoom (13. März 2017)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Hmm passt dann ja mit meinem zusammenAnhang anzeigen 503574
> Schreibe grad mit canyon... der hat auch keinen schimmer
> Mein horstlink läuft auch schwer auf der rechten seite....
> Am besten alles neu kaufen und selber mahen....
> Bike siehste bestimmt sonst 1-2 monaten net mehr



Hallo,
hat jemand von euch diese beiden Lager über dem Tretlager schon mal selber getauscht? Da drin zwischen den Lagern ist ja noch eine Aluhülse, mit etwas geringerem Innendurchmesser als die Lager. Das macht es meiner Meinung nach unmöglich einen Innenabzieher anzusetzen.
Danke und Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (13. März 2017)

lorddoom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch diese beiden Lager über dem Tretlager schon mal selber getauscht? Da drin zwischen den Lagern ist ja noch eine Aluhülse, mit etwas geringerem Innendurchmesser als die Lager. Das macht es meiner Meinung nach unmöglich einen Innenabzieher anzusetzen.
> Danke und Gruß,
> Jan


Ja habe ich. Keine Ahnung ob die zwischen den Jahren was geändert haben, aber bei mir(2014) war da keine Alu Hülse zwischen den Lagern. Es sind nur zwei Ringe mit jeweils einer (oder 2) Aussparung. Diese sind Teil des Rahmens und halten das Lager dort wo es hin gehört.

Du musst von der jeweils anderen Seite mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug durch die Aussparung am Aussenring des Lagers ansetzen und dann ausschlagen. Die Lager gehen dabei aber ziemlich sicher kaputt.

Außerdem handelt es sich um spezielle Schrägkugellager dir  nicht standardmäsig zu bekommen sind.


----------



## lorddoom (13. März 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe auch ein 2014er Modell.
Bei mir ist da definitiv, genau wie in der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon, eine Hülse drin. Die verhindert, dass man von der anderen Seite nicht an Aussen- oder Innenring der Lager kommt.
<a href="http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4659/py3m4jsi_png.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170313/temp/py3m4jsi.png" border="1" title="Kostenlos Bilder und Fotos hochladen"></a>

Ich bin zu blöd hier ein Bild einzubinden sorry


----------



## AndiBar361 (13. März 2017)

jo habs vor kurzem gemacht, hab ne Hülse drin gehabt ( zwischen den 2 Schwarzen alukappen die in den beiden Lagern verpresst sind )
hab nen großen schlitzschraubendreher mit altem Schlauch umwickelt reingesteckt, verkeilt und die schwarzen Alukappen samt Lager-Innenring rausgezogen. Schrägrillenlager sind kacke!!


----------



## Barney_1 (13. März 2017)

Normal kann man die von innen nach außen austreiben. Zumindest eine Seite. Dafür muss man aber Kurbel und Innenlager ausbauen. Dann kann man bei einem Lager eine Bohrung von ca 5-6 mm Durchmesser sehen. Mit einem  dünnen Pinn kan man dann durch dieses Loch ein Lager rausschlagen. Das andere Lager kann Mann dann einfach von der dann lagerfreien Seite her austreiben. Es müssen danach auch nicht unbedingt Schrägkugellager genommen werden. Normale in der selben Größe tuns auch.
Barney_1


----------



## lorddoom (14. März 2017)

Die Kurbel hatte ich ab aber das Innenlager nicht raus. Mist...da hätte ich dann die Bohrung gefunden, durch die ich eine Seite hätte austreiben können?
Ich habe die beiden Lager jetzt nur gereinigt und neu gefettet und tausche sie dann demnächst erst.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (25. März 2017)

Hallo, habe seit kurzem ein Dhx von 2014. Hab mir einige Teile neu von Canyon bestellt, da sie beim Rahmen fehlten. Darunter beide Track Flips und die Schraube für den Dämpfer an der Wippe. Wenn ich nun alles zusammenbaue, haben die TrackFlips seitlich ca. 2mm Spiel. Die Schraube ist aber komplett in den TrackFlip reingedreht, also bis zum Gewindeende. Hatte das schonmal jemand? Hatt zufällig mal jemand die Masse der unteren Schraube? Schaftlänge, und Länge vom Gewind?


----------



## whurr (25. März 2017)

Das scheint immer mal wieder vorzukommen.
Ich habe an 2 Torques beide innen soweit abgeschliffen bis es gepasst hat.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (25. März 2017)

Hab mal das Gewinde vom Bolzen der Wippe nachgeschnitten. Jetzt klemmt er die TrackFlips. Aber es fehlt jetzt ein Gewindegang, da der Bolzen normal nach dem Gewindegang abgesetzt ist. Der Technische Service konnte mir auch keine Antwort geben. Ich sollte das ganze Rad einschicken


----------



## AndiBar361 (25. März 2017)

wuestenrennmaus schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit kurzem ein Dhx von 2014. Hab mir einige Teile neu von Canyon bestellt, da sie beim Rahmen fehlten. Darunter beide Track Flips und die Schraube für den Dämpfer an der Wippe. Wenn ich nun alles zusammenbaue, haben die TrackFlips seitlich ca. 2mm Spiel. Die Schraube ist aber komplett in den TrackFlip reingedreht, also bis zum Gewindeende. Hatte das schonmal jemand? Hatt zufällig mal jemand die Masse der unteren Schraube? Schaftlänge, und Länge vom Gewind?



Ein Zufall dass die ganzen Schrauben gerade neben mir liegen.
Gesamtlänge: 61,2
Gewindelänge: ca 13,5
Länge ohne Schraubenkopf ca 56,4
Durchmesser 7,9

Gemessen mit einem billigen digitalen Messschieber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeoDHX (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
will mir für das 2015er Torque DHX neue Naben holen. 
Doch allerdings finde ich nirgends wo die Einbaumaße.
Ich würde jetz ausm Bauch raus sagen VR: 9x100mm TA und Hinten 12x142 TA (ich hab keinen Plan was das bedeutet). 

Weiß jemand die Einbaumaße? oder kann einen Link schicken? 
wäre mir eine riesen Hilfe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juni 2017)

LeoDHX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> will mir für das 2015er Torque DHX neue Naben holen.
> Doch allerdings finde ich nirgends wo die Einbaumaße.
> Ich würde jetz ausm Bauch raus sagen VR: 9x100mm TA und Hinten 12x142 TA (ich hab keinen Plan was das bedeutet).
> ...


Hinten stimmt. 
Vorne kommt's auf deine Gabel an. Wenn du da nix ganz verrücktes eingebaut hast sollte das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 20x110 sein.


----------



## LeoDHX (10. Juni 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hinten stimmt.
> Vorne kommt's auf deine Gabel an. Wenn du da nix ganz verrücktes eingebaut hast sollte das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 20x110 sein.




Super Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Hab vorne eine Boxxer Team eingebaut also müsste 20x110 ja passen.


----------



## garnix (18. Juni 2017)

Ok nachdem ich das ganze Netz durchsucht habe... Kann mir jemand sagen was die kappen für eine Bedeutung haben, die mit einem Stiftschlüssel angezogen werden? Diese zwei kappen sind an der Achse wo der sag monitor ist... Stelle ich an den kappen was ein? Scheint keinen anschlag zu geben.  Wie viel nm...? In der explosionszeichnung von canyon steht da soll lock tite drauf? Verwirrt...


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Juni 2017)

Die sind eigentlich zum Lager einstellen da. An der Stelle sitzen einstellbare Rillenkugellager. Funktioniert aber nicht. Daher loctite mittelfest und leicht festziehen.


----------



## garnix (19. Juni 2017)

Ok danke. Mir ist nämlich letztens eine Kappe einfach abgefallen und ich hab mich dann nur  gewundert was das für ein seltsamer Schlüssel ist und welche Funktion außer Lager vor Dreck schützen die kappen wohl haben mögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. Juni 2017)

Die Kappen sind nur zum Schutz der Lager da. Sonst haben die keine Funktion.


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Juni 2017)

die Abdeckkappe am Oberrohr ist der seltsame Schlüssel


----------



## Dominik19xx (1. Oktober 2017)

Hatte irgendjemand von euch schon mal Probleme mit einem unrunden Lagersitz am Steuersatz?
 Ich habe den Verdacht das sich bei mir der untere Lagersitz mit der Zeit verformt hat. Das integrierte Lager ist jetzt nach relativ kurzen Benutzung seit dem letzten  Tausch schon wieder im Eimer. Zumal es sich nicht wie eigentlich vorgesehen aus dem Rahmen nehmen lässt sondern von oben ausgeschlagen werden muss. Bereits beim Einbau war ein einfaches einsetzen nicht möglich.
Ich meine mich jedoch zu erinnern das man das Lager kurz nach Kauf des Bikes wie vorgesehen einfach aus dem Rahmen nehmen konnte.(Ist schon ein bisschen her).


----------



## MAster (1. Oktober 2017)

Ja, war bei mir auch so. Sah nach Produktionsfehler aus, weil die Phase schief eingedreht war. Canyon hat meinen Rahmen komplett getauscht.



Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Hatte irgendjemand von euch schon mal Probleme mit einem unrunden Lagersitz am Steuersatz?
> Ich habe den Verdacht das sich bei mir der untere Lagersitz mit der Zeit verformt hat. Das integrierte Lager ist jetzt nach relativ kurzen Benutzung seit dem letzten  Tausch schon wieder im Eimer. Zumal es sich nicht wie eigentlich vorgesehen aus dem Rahmen nehmen lässt sondern von oben ausgeschlagen werden muss. Bereits beim Einbau war ein einfaches einsetzen nicht möglich.
> Ich meine mich jedoch zu erinnern das man das Lager kurz nach Kauf des Bikes wie vorgesehen einfach aus dem Rahmen nehmen konnte.(Ist schon ein bisschen her).


----------



## _romer_ (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich mein Canyon Torque 2014 verkaufen will, habe ich gedacht ich schmiere alle Lager nach. Hat bis auf zwei Lager ganz gut geklappt. Bei Rausschrauben der Kappe und anschliessenden Wegnehmen der Kappe sind mir gerade mal ein paar Kugeln des Lagers entgegen gesprungen. Ich wollte die Kugeln wieder rein machen und die Kappe wieder reinstecken, da nichts kaputt gehen soll. Ich habe die Kappe jedoch nicht mehr darauf gebracht. ich bin kein Profi aber ich glaube es handelt sich um ein Schrägkugellager. Wenn ich es nicht falsch gesehen habe dann sitzt der Aussenring auf der Kappe und den bring ich nicht runter. Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich das wieder zusammenbauen oder vlt. sogar neue Lager einsetzten? 
Es Handelt sich um das Kugellager "3" und der, ich glaube zumindest, Innenring sitzt auf der Achse "24"
Besten Dank für die Antwort und Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## xc9 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen

falls Interesse besteht....ich muss men Torque leider verkaufen....https://www.ebay.de/bfl/viewbids/232508269845?item=232508269845&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565

Grüsse


----------



## Barney_1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hast hier leider nur die Gebotsübersicht verlinkt...


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich melde mich noch mal wegen dem Steuersatz.

Ich hatte den Rahmen inzwischen bei Canyon und vom Mechaniker kam die Aussage, dass es so vorgesehen sei das man vollintegrierte Steuersätze nicht einfach mit der Hand einbauen kann sondern "einpressen" bzw mit dem Gummihammer einschlagen muss. Angeblich sei das bei allen Canyon Bikes so.

Ich kenne das von diversen anderen Bikes anders. Meist kommt das Lager schon mit raus wenn man einfach nur die Gabel ausbaut. Und lässt sich auch  genau so einfach wieder einsetzen.

Ist das bei euren Canyon Rahmen auch so, dass das Lager verhältnismäßig fest im Rahmen sitzt?
Oder hatten die bei Canyon einfach keine Lust das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## waldi28 (11. Oktober 2017)

Keine Sorge, wir haben 6 Canyons in der Familie, und überall da wo gedichtete Lager unten im Steuersatz eingebaut sind, sitzen die sehr fest. Nur bei alten Yellostone und Grand Canyon mit ungedichteten Lagern fallen die raus. Aber dann auch in Einzelteilen, da die Lager Schrott sind.


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. Oktober 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir haben 6 Canyons in der Familie, und überall da wo gedichtete Lager unten im Steuersatz eingebaut sind, sitzen die sehr fest. Nur bei alten Yellostone und Grand Canyon mit ungedichteten Lagern fallen die raus. Aber dann auch in Einzelteilen, da die Lager Schrott sind.


Sind das alles vollintegrierte Steuersätze(Also IS)  ?
Bei ZS bzw ES Steuersätzen variiert es von Hersteller zu Hersteller immer wie fest die Lager in ihrem Sitz sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (11. Oktober 2017)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Sind das alles vollintegrierte Steuersätze(Also IS)  ?
> Bei ZS bzw ES Steuersätzen variiert es von Hersteller zu Hersteller immer wie fest die Lager in ihrem Sitz sind.


Ja, sind vollintegriert. Ist immer das gleiche Lager von Cane-Creek verbaut. Und, wie schon gesagt, sitzen so fest, dass sie ein- und ausgetrieben werden müssen.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. Oktober 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ja, sind vollintegriert. Ist immer das gleiche Lager von Cane-Creek verbaut. Und, wie schon gesagt, sitzen so fest, dass sie ein- und ausgetrieben werden müssen.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/



Alles klar danke dir. Dann scheint das bei Canyon wohl  tatsächlich so konstruiert worden zu sein.


----------



## Niggo_ (26. März 2018)

Hallo wechsele grade die Lager am Rockerarm. Nun die frage wie presst man die schwarzen Konen ein ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Tag zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wie der Vorbau des 2014er DHX Flashzone heißt? Ich benötige das schwarze Oberteil neu, meins ist gebrochen.

Oder was für ein vergleichbaren gibt es aktuell den ich nehmen kann? 

Gruß und Dank vorab!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Anbei Bilder vom Vorbau.


----------



## dia-mandt (31. August 2018)

Renthal Integra Direct Mount


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Renthal Integra Direct Mount



Besten Dank! Ist das ein 31.8 oder 35er?


----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

Müsste der 31,8er sein. 
Denn der Integra II hat 35.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Den neuen Integra II gibt es in beiden Größen. Dann bestell ich mal nen Syntace F55 in 31.8. mal sehen ob der passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

Der Integra 2 ist aber kompl anders als deiner. 
Daher müsste deiner der 31,8er sein.
Aber ich finde auch, man sollte nix zweimal fahren


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Schaun wir mal wie der Syntace ist.


----------



## garnix (11. November 2018)

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt nicht alle 2200 Beiträge durch lese. Aber hat vielleicht jemand eine Einkaufsliste mit den Lager Bezeichnungen?
Würde über den Winter mal alle ersetzen.


----------



## AndiBar361 (11. November 2018)

garnix schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich jetzt nicht alle 2200 Beiträge durch lese. Aber hat vielleicht jemand eine Einkaufsliste mit den Lager Bezeichnungen?
> Würde über den Winter mal alle ersetzen.


Haha viel Erfolg dabei! Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich diesen Rahmen gekauft hab! Lass mich bitte wissen wie du die schrägrillenkugellget abbekommst
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/TorqueDHX_M20_14.pdf


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. November 2018)

Wo


AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Haha viel Erfolg dabei! Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich diesen Rahmen gekauft hab! Lass mich bitte wissen wie du die schrägrillenkugellget abbekommst
> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/TorqueDHX_M20_14.pdf


Wo soll das Problem sein?
Hab an meinem FRX und später am DHX öfter die Lager gewechselt. 
Eigentlich immer problemlos


----------



## AndiBar361 (11. November 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wo
> 
> Wo soll das Problem sein?
> Hab an meinem FRX und später am DHX öfter die Lager gewechselt.
> Eigentlich immer problemlos


Ich habe die inneren Ringe der schräg Rillen Kugellager nicht aus ihrem Sitz bekommen. Alle Mittel schon versucht.
Beim demontieren haben sich diese Lager ohne nennenswerten Kraftaufwand in Einzelteile aufgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. November 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Ich habe die inneren Ringe der schräg Rillen Kugellager nicht aus ihrem Sitz bekommen. Alle Mittel schon versucht.
> Beim demontieren haben sich diese Lager ohne nennenswerten Kraftaufwand in Einzelteile aufgelöst


Soweit so gut. 
Ohne die Lager zu zerstören gehn sie auch nicht raus. 
Danach schlägst du die äußere Lagerschale mit nem Dorn von der gegenüberliegenden Seite raus.


----------



## Dice8 (11. November 2018)

Genau, im Lagersitz gibt es extra zwei Aussparung um einen Dorn ansetzen zu können.


----------



## paddy_mtblife (31. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
ich möchte an meinem DHX von 2014 Rahmengröße L einen Rock Shox Kage RC verbauen. Nun stehe ich aber vor der Frage mit welchem Tune ich mir diesen hole. Ich habe zwei Tune Möglichkeiten zu Auswahl einmal M/L und einmal M/M.
Wenn ich jetzt die Leverage Ratio berechne bekommen ich einen Wert von 2,76 raus. Nach dem Chart zur folge bräuchte ich dann einen Kage mit den Tune Mid. Aber eben dieses Mid verwirrt mich ein bisschen, da auf dem Dämpfer zwei angaben zum Tune vorhanden sind (Rebound/Compression).
Ich hatte auch mal kurz recherchiert welchen Tune der Kage bei anderen Torque's hat, bei machen ist es M/M und bei andern wieder M/L. 
Canyon hatte ich auch schon bezüglich des Themas angeschrieben aber von ihnen kam keine konkrete Antwort.
Nun meine Frage, welchen Tune würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? Bzw. mit welchem Tune habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen beim Torque gemacht? Ihr könnt mir auch gerne sagen welchen Tune ihr verbaut habt.

Vielen Dank, schon mal im voraus!
Gruß

EDIT:
Habe nun von Canyon eine Vernünftige Antwort bekommen.  Sie Empfehlen ab der Rahmengröße L den Tune M/L und bis Rahmengröße L den Tune M/M. Je nach Sprunghöhe haben sie gesagt, dass man auch einen M/L Tune in kleinere Rahmengrößen einbauen kann.
Stimmt ihr mit der Aussage von Canyon überein?


----------

